# OL Convo #4: Victoria Punk



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged
- No kpop bashing
- No Eustass Kidd bashing

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

First


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


Change that emoji... it's look disgusting


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm disappointed by the rules.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


why 10,000? wasn't it decided to end at 5k?

btw @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm disappointed by the rules.


should add no kpop bashing 



Oreki said:


> Change that emoji... it's look disgusting


 ok ..


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> why 10,000? wasn't it decided to end at 5k?
> 
> btw @Light D Lamperouge


I think 10K is fine... because 5K gonna end too soon lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think 10K is fine... because 5K gonna end too soon lol


That's exactly what you said in the last thread and midway through you guys started complaining how slow and unactive the convo was


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> That's exactly what you said in the last thread and midway through you guys started complaining how slow and unactive the convo was


It was @QMS and @Kasai Kingu lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

@Shrike @Redline I'm dying. Shaq choking over spicyness is fucking great. 

EDIT: now he started cursing. Calling him a liar and a f*cker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@Shrike tag me when your game sign up thread is up or just add me when it's up lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Shrike tag me when your game sign up thread is up or just add me when it's up lol



Sure thing


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

We love a psychic queen


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Captain Harashima


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Captain Harashima


Nice


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Captain Harashima


Your voice kind of heavy and manly unlike mine which people say its sound like kid lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your voice kind of heavy and manly unlike mine which people say its sound like kid lol



i'm doing accents though lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> i'm doing accents though lol


Yeah kind of sounds like it

English your native tongue?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah kind of sounds like it
> 
> English your native tongue?



yeah


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your voice kind of heavy and manly unlike mine which people say its sound like kid lol


You don't sound like a kid , just  like a youthful guy 

Can you give a shout out to me


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> You don't sound like a kid , just  like a youthful guy
> 
> 
> Can you give a shout out to me


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike @Redline I'm dying. Shaq choking over spicyness is fucking great.
> 
> EDIT: now he started cursing. Calling him a liar and a f*cker.


lololol
check this out too...
this one got pissed and want to kick the director ass lmafo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Haven't even listened to it but i'm like 99% sure he mentions me


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

It's yours... It sounds like my friend voice lol


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> Haven't even listened to it but i'm like 99% sure he mentions me


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

And I was right


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)

Your name is what ??


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Your name is what ??


how tf did you get that?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)

@Marie bring your voice in here !


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello new thread!

Gando was here!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> how tf did you get that?


You should record to


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Your name is what ??



T.D.A


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You should record to


I will

tomorrow


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> T.D.A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> I will
> 
> tomorrow


Why not today?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

My name meaning is light which technically make my name light lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why not today?


Because it's almost 2am and my family is asleep and if I record myself it's only by whispering


----------



## Steven (Nov 29, 2019)

New Convo


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 29, 2019)

Dips for the new Era


----------



## Steven (Nov 29, 2019)

Who won the other convo?


----------



## Steven (Nov 29, 2019)

Ah,@Irene won

Noob @Gledania took the L again


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)

Acno said:


> Ah,@Irene won
> 
> Noob @Gledania took the L again




You lost too 

We're both losers in there

Only dev oppoened a convo thread so far


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Acno said:


> Ah,@Irene won
> 
> Noob @Gledania took the L again


It was actually Oreki but he gave me the rights


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2019)

New thread


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> why 10,000? wasn't it decided to end at 5k?
> 
> btw @Light D Lamperouge



I didn't get the tag lol. I was wondering why no one tagged me yet. 

Thank you man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Doffy =


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

@Redline 

No spoilers of no bloody kind in the OL before Sunday


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Doffy =


Strong neck game.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Good morning everyone 

New thread


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> New thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Bath and then going out, weekend joys 

Cya all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 30, 2019)

Does anyone know how I can make this video a gif?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Captain Harashima


Stop forcing your voice 

It sounds like mine now and I have a small through swelling.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Acno said:


> Ah,@Irene won
> 
> Noob @Gledania took the L again


He didn't even participate


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Captain Harashima


:blu


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

First female OP:


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Fams see this:


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> First female OP:


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

MO said:


>


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

@tangerine07 come here I need consolation, I just lost my 75h DSIII save file thanks to retarded servers .


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Good morning everyone. 





Don King said:


> Does anyone know how I can make this video a gif?



T.D.A offered to make ava's like that IIRC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki going in strong. Already top contributor.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> QMS x Tangerine... XD


Damn the dude needs to work out more, he triceps look like shit.
@James Bond


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oreki going in strong. Already top contributor.


850 post I was the first by a long shot.

850 -1200  he was the first and I 2th and 3rd.

950-1200 you were the #2.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn the dude need to work out more, he triceps look like shit.
> @James Bond



You a bodybuilder or what? I don't see a problem there. XD



QMS said:


> 850 post I was the first by a long shot.
> 
> 850 -1200  he was the first and I 2th and 3rd.
> 
> 950-1200 you were the #2.



You keeping a statistic? XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You keeping a statistic? XD


Well, It is part of my daily job and that was part of my memory.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You a bodybuilder or what? I don't see a problem there. XD


No, but I worked a lot on that part so I know!

And even after 1year of neglect it still looks better than his


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS already going all out lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> QMS already going all out lol



The thread is a marathon, not a sprint. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn the dude need to work out more, he triceps look like shit.
> @James Bond


Lol.. Q..who the f.gives a dams about the dude triceps??!! Mr bond? Lmaooo


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oreki going in strong. Already top contributor.


This is the power you cannot hope to attain


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, but I worked a lot on that part so I know!
> 
> And even after 1year of neglect it still looks better than his


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is the power you cannot hope to attain



I need to look up the old convo thread. I had more posts in that one, than you in the last. XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol.. Q..who the f.gives a dams about the dude triceps??!! Mr bond? Lmaooo


All the girls that I did that to them seem to not mind what I said, they even loved it


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The thread is a marathon, not a sprint. XD


I am gonna win this time big time!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn this @Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

I am


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

the joker Boy


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Remove the white line already.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am





QMS said:


> the joker Boy


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I need to look up the old convo thread. I had more posts in that one, than you in the last. XD


Because I started to become active when thread already had reached almost 400 pages and I still was in top 10 lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Remove the white line already.


NO


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

What white line?


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Because I started to become active when thread already had reached almost 400 pages and I still was in top 10 lol


Lol...i got into the top ten with even less pages.... easy peasy


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

@Oreki @DeVision @Redline 

You are not a great partner if you can't do this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oreki going in strong. Already top contributor.


I will be the top contributor of this new era!


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki @DeVision @Redline
> 
> You are not a great partner if you can't do this:


Lol.. that's an Oden move!!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Because I started to become active when thread already had reached almost 400 pages and I still was in top 10 lol



To be top 10 you need like 100 posts in this thread. Thats not a big task if you ask me.


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki @DeVision @Redline
> 
> You are not a great partner if you can't do this:


That look so stupid


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH



Go back to sleep. :/


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> That look so stupid


Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH





QMS said:


>


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


>






DeVision said:


> Go back to sleep. :/


I have shit to do


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> To be top 10 you need like 100 posts in this thread. Thats not a big task if you ask me.


I had around 400 posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I have shit to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I have shit to do



Run to the toilet and go back to sleep.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I had around 400 posts


500 and something...number 8 or 7.. XD 
Don had more then 1200! And QMS around  more then 1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw I don't like bodybuilding, I like the slim athletic type of body and on the fuse there .


Yep.. that's me 184 cm 76kg.. zero fat  and big fuse only for ladies...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

This is enough :



The right picture is what I had, the lower abs always a problem 

Now a have a little belly  hmmm


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Is this the shitposting thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> zero fat and big fuse only for ladies...


That is a lie and you know it, the hand  also gets some from time to time


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is this the shitposting thread?


It is my thread so yes


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is enough :
> 
> 
> 
> The right picture is what I had, the lower abs always a problem


Fast, Squat and Press for core gains.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is this the shitposting thread?


Yes it is rosella you are in the right place....fuse to sell...lmaooo


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm supposed to write an Extra Credit paper due by the 1st but I'm here shitposting. I've had a 1 week off to do it.....


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yes it is rosella you are in the right place....fuse to sell...lmaooo


What is Fuse?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The thread is a marathon, not a sprint. XD


That @Oreki  spams his way to 10k!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Fast, Squat and Press for core gains.


Yes, do that after 12h of work and 4 of reading.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, do that after 12h of work and 4 of reading.


What do you work as and study?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What do you work as and study?


low-middle management in IT, Quality and studying investing for now in stocks, dividends etc,

And also IT relevant shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is enough :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not that big either , get 10 kilos off.. XD more a Bruce Lee type of body I would say.

Listen..no kidding... I did karate for like 5 years when I was a teen I started at 9 .. after some years I finally got to train with the black belts..
I remember
We used to do all type of abs... Then we were countin on Japanese 3 series each time each person.. we probably are around 30 or so . ..I had to train 3 days a week, so to make it to the point.. I was days around 900 and per day.. 2700 in a week ,around 15000 per months for another couple of years at least lol...now that I think about it ... it's was impressive indeed, for all of us, anyway my point is than now almost 20 years after , my abs still rocks as if I would train daily lol..but I haven't been doing shit for years...If I start a series right now I might end up getting craps on the abs lol
I have some good suggestion for lower abs if you are interested by the way...
I never cared about body building either, I did sky, basketball and volleyball semi professional, but I am not tall enough for both sadly


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> low-middle management in IT, Quality and studying investing for now in stocks, dividends etc,
> 
> And also IT relevant shit.


This era should be yours to take Q! Now day if you can make it with finance, you get get rich on volatile money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is a lie and you know it, the hand  also gets some from time to time


Well off course... That was sub intended...lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> low-middle management in IT, Quality and studying investing for now in stocks, dividends etc,
> 
> And also IT relevant shit.


C.R.E.A.M

I have no great ambition I think. Perhaps my ambition is to do nothing but I also like helping people.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is my Vocaroo contribution


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What is Fuse?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> I have some good suggestion for lower abs if you are interested by the way...
> I never cared about body building either, I did sky, basketball and volleyball semi professional, but I am not tall enough for both sadly


I know what to, I was also doing 1000 abs a day -5 years ago so I know the feeling, I played basketball, like running and sprints.

I am too lazy now that is the problem .


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

A little hack to walk-run to work, yesterday 8.5km but that is the start of  a little habbit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I know what to, I was also doing 1000 abs a day -5 years ago so I know the feeling, I played basketball, like running and sprints.
> 
> I am too lazy now that is the problem .


Yes, finding motivation to do stuff is difficult.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I know what to, I was also doing 1000 abs a day -5 years ago so I know the feeling, I played basketball, like running and sprints.
> 
> I am too lazy now that is the problem .


Yeah..to avoid all that you should join a team again, and pay for it..so you are going to go also becouse of it lol
I didn't last year and then I left the team becouse I didn't pay the whole fee anyway...
Man after the first train I felt like an old men for the days straight I could move lmaoooo


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Well off course... That was sub intended...lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yeah..to avoid all that you should join a team again, and pay for it..so you are going to go also becouse of it lol
> I didn't last year and then I left the team becouse I didn't pay the whole fee anyway...
> Man after the first train I felt like an old men for the days straight I could move lmaoooo


How old are you if you don't mind me asking. I'm 22 and I feel quite old already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yes, finding motivation to do stuff is difficult.


If you live alone it's easier to train in between the advertisement on the telly lol
I used to do that..xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking. I'm 22 and I feel quite old already.


  More...  29

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> More... 29


old man


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> If you live alone it's easier to train in between the advertisement on the telly lol
> I used to do that..xd


I lift very late at night when I'm in school since Im so sensitive to caffeine. Any little drop keeps up me for the whole night.  I lose motivation to do anything when I'm back home with my family.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking. I'm 22 and I feel quite old already.


You can't possibly feel quite old at 22!?!? Stop it!! Lmaooo come on!!??


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> between the advertisement on the telly lol


First advice from the books that I am reading now, forget about the TV, I use it to watch 4k movies and that is all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> More...  29


*"A day comes when a man notices or says that he is thirty. Thus he asserts his youth" Your prime is just beginning. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I lift very late at night when I'm in school since Im so sensitive to caffeine. Any little drop keeps up me for the whole night.  I lose motivation to do anything when I'm back home with my family.


Really lol..I drink about 9 espresso per day and I am fine with it, but I am Italian, even thou someitalusn has the same issue you have with coffee, my father dies, my mother Instead, I swear, she drinks coffee before going to sleep lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> You can't possibly feel quite old at 22!?!? Stop it!! Lmaooo come on!!??


I've seen quite a lot of things. Everyday makes me feel older and older. Perhaps when I'm 30, I can start feeling young again. Idk how to explain it but I genuinely don't feel young.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Really lol..I drink about 9 espresso per day and I am fine with it, but I am Italian, even thou someitalusn has the same issue you have with coffee, my father dies, my mother Instead, I swear, she drinks coffee before going to sleep lol


Damn how do you even sleep lol with 9 shots of espresso? Is drinking a lot of coffee normal for Italians?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> First advice from the books that I am reading now, forget about the TV, I use it to watch 4k movies and that is all!


Well I agree I get more info on line and use the telly for the X box one lol.. but I don't play a lot, and usually after few games I give it up for months
Now , for the black Friday I bought an X box s bundle with jedy falls order at 160 euro... Not bad... Looking forward to try it...finally I got one for this winter. Eheheh


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Well I agree I get more info on line and use the telly for the X box one lol.. but I don't play a lot, and usually after few games I give it up for months


Were you heavy into games when you were younger? My mother prayed and prayed so much so that god would remove any pleasure I had from playing Video games. I used to be truly fiendish especially with WoW playing 12+ hours each day. Now, any game I pick up, I can barely last 2 hours before getting tired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Damn how do you even sleep lol with 9 shots of espresso? Is drinking a lot of coffee normal for Italians?


Yes it is, absolutely...and is not America coffee , that for us is like black water with a taste of coffee lol
If you ever gonna visit Italy, get into a bar and order an espresso , it cost 1 euro...then you will taste the difference... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Were you heavy into games when you were younger? My mother prayed and prayed so much so that god would remove any pleasure I had from playing Video games. I used to be truly fiendish especially with WoW playing 12+ hours each day. Now, any game I pick up, I can barely last 2 hours before getting tired.


No I wasn't...I was more into music and going out for fun every day
Hold on..what about @Soca ..did he get back to sleep??... XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yes it is, absolutely...and is not America coffee , that for us is like black water with a taste of coffee lol
> If you ever gonna visit Italy, get into a bar and order an espresso , it cost 1 euro...then you will taste the difference... XD


Planning on visiting Germany after graduation. Might make a stop in Italy then for some time. One of my teachers talks about Italy a lot. Irish but speaks fluently and loves the culture. Which part of the country do you recommend? Rome is cool and all but I don't like places flooded with people and tourists.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> No I wasn't...I was more into music and going out for fun every day


I get dragged out of my dorm room these days. I'm sociable when I have to be but I generally don't like meeting and talking to people in person except on rare occasions.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

@QMS 


Are those the kind of muscles you were talking about? XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS
> 
> 
> Are those the kind of muscles you were talking about? XD


Whats his routine? Especially for Triceps?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats his routine? Especially for Triceps?



Climbing, hanging around and a strict banana diet.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Planning on visiting Germany after graduation. Might make a stop in Italy then for some time. One of my teachers talks about Italy a lot. Irish but speaks fluently and loves the culture. Which part of the country do you recommend? Rome is cool and all but I don't like places flooded with people and tourists.


There are plenty of places.....it depend the time of the years you visit and if you like more to see the Alps or the Mediterranean...the mountains or thee sea?
You can do both and find amazing places with no tourist but you gotta be able to handle a bit of Italy or else if you only know English you won't find people that will understand anything in those places, hell Italians don't speak fluently English like Germans or Dutch, even in the tourist places thee are few that can talk to you properly lol.. it's sad but it is what is is...if we would only learn more English we would get more benefits out of it for sure,and more so in Italy which is s country that could just live by tourism from north to South

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Were you heavy into games when you were younger? My mother prayed and prayed so much so that god would remove any pleasure I had from playing Video games. I used to be truly fiendish especially with WoW playing 12+ hours each day. Now, any game I pick up, I can barely last 2 hours before getting tired.


I have 2000 games on steam and GOG.

But play less and less, no time to do so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS
> 
> 
> Are those the kind of muscles you were talking about? XD


When I see those hands, I was like, hey brother .


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> There are plenty of places.....it depend the time of the years you visit and if you like more to see the Alps or the Mediterranean...the mountains or thee sea?
> You can do both and find amazing places with no tourist but you gotta be able to handle a bit of Italy or else if you only know English you won't find people that will understand anything in those places, hell Italians don't speak fluently English like Germans or Dutch, even in the tourist places thee are few that can talk to you properly lol.. it's sad but it is what is is...if we would only learn more English we would get more benefits out of it for sure,and more so in Italy which is s country that could just live by tourism from north to South



I'd likely go with friends. Some of them are pretty good speakers of the languages in the countries we might visit. To be honest, I don't mind countries not bending over for English speakers. It's good to have pride in ones language. it should be up to the foreigner to learn the way to communicate with the citizens not the other way around. Though english is an important language these days.

I'd probably be interested in visiting the alps. I'm not a fan of warm weather. Maybe during Winter time would be ideal


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Climbing, hanging around and a strict banana diet.


Do you know Manolo..the first ever world wide known italian free climber..?! He was a beast he could lift himself hanging just by using his fingers....


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I have 2000 games on steam and GOG.
> 
> But play less and less, no time to do so!


Damn, thats like choice paralysis. It's good you're doing important shit with your time. I don't own more than like 12 games I think total. I mostly log on wow to check my auctions, log off then overwatch once every few months. I spend most free time I have working on a game spreadsheet. A futile and useless time sink but it helps me relax.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'd likely go with friends. Some of them are pretty good speakers of the languages in the countries we might visit. To be honest, I don't mind countries not bending over for English speakers. It's good to have pride in ones language. it should be up to the foreigner to learn the way to communicate with the citizens not the other way around. Though english is an important language these days.
> 
> I'd probably be interested in visiting the alps. I'm not a fan of warm weather. Maybe during Winter time would be ideal


If you like to ski and snowboarding you gonna love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> If you like to ski


 5 years have passed since last time


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> If you like to ski and snowboarding you gonna love it!


 How high are the slopes? I fear heights.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> 5 years have passed since last time


Wait..what happened? Did you get a tree? Xd
I did ski when I was little for years...loved it, and I was crazy fast too becouse I was so young that I was crazy! Lol... So much happened...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Wait..what happened? Did you get a tree? Xd
> I did ski when I was little for years...loved it, and I was crazy fast too becouse I was so young that I was crazy! Lol... So much happened...


NO, did not have the time for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How high are the slopes? I fear heights.


You mean the thing to get up?.. I would say about 20 meters at least!.. and then you can go up  from 1900 to 2.800, bit you have several slopes on different colour and level of difficulty


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> NO, did not have the time for it!


That's too bad... Me too but also money..here it cost a lot


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> You mean the thing to get up?.. I would say about 20 meters at least!.. and then you can go up  from 1900 to 2.800, bit you have several slopes on different colour and level of difficulty


I will start with the lowest and easiest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I will start with the lowest and easiest.


Schumaker teach you not to go off slopes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Schumaker teach you not to go off slopes!


Never heard of him until googling. I value my life greatly. I will remain inside the slopes... I promise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Samurai 9  been good :



What a shocker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

QMS said:


>


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You lost too
> 
> We're both losers in there
> 
> Only dev oppoened a convo thread so far


Fucking noob


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hi, I'm late.


 you missed a lot of stuff 


DeVision said:


>






Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

Morning


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


>



Is that snow? XD



Soca said:


> Morning



Not cute.


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> Morning


morning  almost evening


DeVision said:


> Is that snow? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Not cute.


I am still waiting for snow


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am still waiting for snow



Where are you living? Going by your name (?) Japan?


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is that snow? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Not cute.



who asked you 


Irene said:


> morning  almost evening


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> who asked you



She looks like this:


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She looks like this:


@Rinoa I'm gonna abuse my power, this hoe is testing me


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where are you living? Going by your name (?) Japan?


japan  lmao no


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

We need a continuation.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We need a continuation.


We really do... make the next video with straw hats lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

ok but Akainu is best admiral  love Kizaru too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but Akainu is best admiral  love Kizaru too


Give some love to Luffy


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but Akainu is best admiral  love Kizaru too


You really are my twin aren't you


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Give some love to Luffy


I used to love him though , ever since Post timeskip it got less and less and less and less


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I used to hate him though , but ever since Post timeskip I love him more and more and more and more


Thank you


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but Akainu is best admiral  love Kizaru too


Yes, they're all great.


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> You really are my twin aren't you




I am gonna wear a korean bae avy too now


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I used to love him though , ever since Post timeskip it got less and less and less and less





Irene said:


> I am gonna wear a korean bae avy too now



feels like I'm being buttered up

what are you plotting 

who's behind this


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> feels like I'm being buttered up
> 
> what are you plotting
> 
> who's behind this




I am doing some BlackBeard plotting level


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am doing some BlackBeard plotting level


1000 posts soon


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 1000 posts soon


 yesss


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

Someone should keep deleting your posts so it'll always be at 999


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> feels like I'm being buttered up
> 
> what are you plotting
> 
> who's behind this


Accept it


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> Someone should keep deleting your posts so it'll always be at 999


what does 999 stand for tho ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 1000 posts soon



Damn, I was about to say "You mean 10 000". 

I missed it 

It went faster than I thought!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Rinoa I'm gonna abuse my power, this hoe is testing me



Don't let him Rin. I did nothing wrong.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

@Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Obviously imu..imo..xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> Morning


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

Just had premium Argentinian wagyu steak


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Just had premium Argentinian wagyu steak


Gnammyyy..I envy you...I am just gonna have some beans and mortadella


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Just had premium Argentinian wagyu steak



Tell us how much you paid for it.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell us how much you paid for it.



The beef by itself was £55. Excluding drinks and sides etc.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> The beef by itself was £55. Excluding drinks and sides etc.


Rare? Or medium rare?
 Argentina cuts of meat are delicious


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Rare? Or medium rare?
> Argentina cuts of meat are delicious


how about well done?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> Rare? Or medium rare?
> Argentina cuts of meat are delicious



Medium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn you rich.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello @Naomi Rose . Join us. @Irene needs your help. XD

PS Irene, where is your ava?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hello @Naomi Rose . Join us. @Irene needs your help. XD
> 
> PS Irene, where is your ava?


leave naomiswan in peace don!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

@Marie 
Look at him. First lemon on a pizza, now flowers in his mashed potatoes.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

No lemon? Are you alright?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> leave naomiswan in peace don!



I'm just inviting her. I didn't do nothing wrong.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Marie
> Look at him. First lemon on a pizza, now flowers in his mashed potatoes.





Marie said:


> No lemon? Are you alright?



Same time post fam


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hello @Naomi Rose . Join us. @Irene needs your help. XD
> 
> PS Irene, where is your ava?


I run out of ideas but now back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Same time post fam



Great minds think alike, huh?


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm just inviting her. I didn't do nothing wrong.


naomiiiiiii swaaaannnnnnn!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I run out of ideas but now back



That's better.


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I run out of ideas but now back


you girls got me confused with names  werent you nanami!? there must be someone else who change name....


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> you girls got me confused with names  werent you nanami!? there must be someone else who change name....


She's Nanami and Naomi is different person lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> you girls got me confused with names  werent you nanami!? there must be someone else who change name....


It's ok to be confused lol 
I don't like having the same name cuz it's boring and all my accounts have different names 
I have like 10 and all are different


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She's Nanami and Naomi is different person lol


yeah i know and i knew both i thought irene was new lmaooo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's ok to be confused lol
> I don't like having the same name cuz it's boring and all my accounts have different names
> I have like 10 and all are different



If you have different passwords, then you and Marc are no twins.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's ok to be confused lol
> I don't like having the same name cuz it's boring and all my accounts have different names
> I have like 10 and all are different


Nah it just your name is not cool


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> yeah i know and i knew both i thought irene was new lmaooo


How like ? It was written in the OJ fanclub


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Let's see...

I'm not sure it's beef.

I'd say "game" (not sure of the google trans here, it also says "prey"), like boar or something, with mashed potatoes, with a sweet sauce, maybe white wine and butter based. Or just what we call a "reduction" (the meat's juice reduced with some added stuffs).


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Anyway...


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's ok to be confused lol
> I don't like having the same name cuz it's boring and all my accounts have different names
> I have like 10 and all are different


well i happen to have change tree names in a couple of years lately but never happen before, off course if i have other account i have other name s too, not here i mean lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you have different passwords, then you and Marc are no twins.


I am not giving any info regarding this 


Oreki said:


> Nah it just your name is not cool


My names are all cool and iconic


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

I also had Japanese fluffy pancakes earlier today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> How like ? It was written in the OJ fanclub


really?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am not giving any info regarding this
> 
> My names are all cool and iconic



I'm the drama queen you copycat.

@Gin


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am not giving any info regarding this
> 
> My names are all cool and iconic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I also had Japanese fluffy pancakes earlier today


oh my.... i feel like i am doing a test of rorschach!!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> My names are all cool and iconic


How... they're all name of either celebrities or anime characters and you don't even keep one name properly


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm the drama queen you copycat.
> 
> @Gin


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm the drama queen you copycat.
> 
> @Gin


You can be Drama King 





Oreki said:


> How... they're all name of either celebrities or anime characters and you don't even keep one name properly


I have normal usernames too you don't know about


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I also had Japanese fluffy pancakes earlier today



Oh, I saw how they're made a few days ago. I'd love to try that (even tho I'm not much of a sweet tooth)


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I have normal usernames too you don't know about


Your username are that uncool you never decide to use em again lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


Well hi


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

This thread already has 250+ posts lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your username are that uncool you never decide to use em again lol


Not really , I have one where people said it's so pretty on another forum but it just me , I don't like repeating things


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This thread already has 250+ posts lol


It's the new era


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, I saw how they're made a few days ago. I'd love to try that (even tho I'm not much of a sweet tooth)



Yeah they're quite nice.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Not really , I have one where people said it's so pretty on another forum but it just me , I don't like repeating things


People talks are overrated


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yeah they're quite nice.



I'll learn to do them myself. I don't care how they're supposed to be. As long as they're good for me.. XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> You can be Drama King
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try Suzan


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

Someone update me on the latest drama


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Someone update me on the latest drama


Marie Vs. Irene

Who's the real Drama Queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Marie Vs. Irene
> 
> Who's the real Drama Queen



Put it to a poll


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> People talks are overrated


Well Seulgi inspired username is not overrated  that's like the highest quality


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2019)

Who's the Queen of OL?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Well Seulgi inspired username is not overrated  that's like the highest quality


No wonder people were saying its good


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Put it to a poll


Marie takes that.... she had almost conquered the Alley


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nice try Suzan


Ok Rinoa's Wifu


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> People talks are overrated


yep ..and gifs are under rated...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Redline said:


> yep ..and gifs are under rated...


You're really are planning to be top poster don't you


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Marie Vs. Irene
> 
> Who's the real Drama Queen


no need to leave the drama queen title in...just make it simple 

the angelic irene vs the diabolic marie?  poll that ! lmaooooo

i go along well with the devil so i gotta have to leave the angel for you lucky guys....xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You're really are planning to be top poster don't you


not really..al i know is that if i stay on this tread at least few hours per day i will most definitely have a chance to get that without effort lol, but i dont really mind , was just saying, then off course if it become a real race then it will be even funnier


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 30, 2019)

Nice, I had entrecôte in an Italian restaurant yesterday just with different side dishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

I am so tired

stupid uni

even on Saturdays

and I had an exam even

from 9 am to 12 am

and then lectures from 12 -15

how's your day going??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am so tired
> 
> stupid uni
> 
> ...



Wow, that's bad. XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nice, I had entrecôte in an Italian restaurant yesterday just with different side dishes.



Entrecôte are fine. Côte de bœuf are the must.

Robuchon's one:




Here the great french chief Thierry Marx advises to cook it (Yes Marx, I'm socialsit remember!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am so tired
> 
> stupid uni
> 
> ...


Studies are sucks at weekends lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 30, 2019)

.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am so tired
> 
> stupid uni
> 
> ...


Uni .. 

stay strong 

didn't do anything today but was a nice day overall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow, that's bad. XD


Znam, ne mogu sad da ti uzvratim rep haha. Studiram Anglistiku, iliti Engleski jezik i knjizevnost. Ovaj ispit ima tri dela, gramatiku, prevod i esej. Nije tolko tesko, ali je zamorno, pogotovo vikendom od 9 ujutru. 


Oreki said:


> Studies are sucks at weekends lol


Deffo 


Irene said:


> .
> 
> Uni ..
> 
> ...


Thank you. That sounds great. 



QMS said:


>


Sup, Maru?


----------



## Redline (Nov 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Entrecôte are fine. Côte de bœuf are the must.
> 
> Robuchon's one:
> 
> ...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am so tired
> 
> stupid uni
> 
> ...


What do you study that you have Saturday lectures? Unless thats a normal thing in Europe. Here, mostly physics and math majors have classes on Fridays. Usually labs. Chemistry majors here sometimes have our exams on Saturdays.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What do you study that you have Saturday lectures? Unless thats a normal thing in Europe. Here, mostly physics and math majors have classes on Fridays. Usually labs. Chemistry majors here sometimes have our exams on Saturdays.


I study English language and literature, basically everything involving English, like phonology, morphology, contemporary English language, then historical studies of Britain, America, Australia, Canada, basically all the countries in which English is a native language, then literature such as Medieval, Renaissance, Romanticism, Victorian, American classics, etc. 

Some of my lectures are on Saturday and that sucks lol. This exam in particular is almost always on Saturdays, but I have no idea why lol.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I study English language and literature, basically everything involving English, like phonology, morphology, contemporary English language, then historical studies of Britain, America, Australia, Canada, basically all the countries in which English is a native language, then literature such as Medieval, Renaissance, Romanticism, Victorian, American classics, etc.
> 
> Some of my lectures are on Saturday and that sucks lol. This exam in particular is almost always on Saturdays, but I have no idea why lol.


Thats horrible... Fridays are special days for me. No matter what happens I refuse to do work or study on Fridays even if I have an exam the next day. Sounds bloody shitty.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Thats horrible... Fridays are special days for me. No matter what happens I refuse to do work or study on Fridays even if I have an exam the next day. Sounds bloody shitty.


The good thing about it is that this year I only have those lectures bi-weekly, so every other Saturday. But the rest of my schedule sucks ass as well lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The good thing about it is that this year I only have those lectures bi-weekly, so every other Saturday. But the rest of my schedule sucks ass as well lol.


Are you in your last year of study? or second to last? Im in my last and my schedule sucks as well but I finish in a few months so thats a good thing to look forward to.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Are you in your last year of study? or second to last? Im in my last and my schedule sucks as well but I finish in a few months so thats a good thing to look forward to.


Second last. But I plan on continuing, going for a master's degree and then later a PhD, so I got a long road ahead.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Second last. But I plan on continuing, going for a master's degree and then later a PhD, so I got a long road ahead.


Academia is a long road... But It's bearable if you really enjoy what you do. You seem to enjoy languages and learning about these things very much so you should be good. Not sure Academia is for me though. I have a year to decide what I have to do next so theres that.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Academia is a long road... But It's bearable if you really enjoy what you do. You seem to enjoy languages and learning about these things very much so you should be good. Not sure Academia is for me though. I have a year to decide what I have to do next so theres that.


I agree. Yeah I do, they have always been fun to study, for me at least.

What are your plans, I mean what are you considering?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I agree. Yeah I do, they have always been fun to study, for me at least.
> 
> What are your plans, I mean what are you considering?


Medical School or Graduate School.... 

I'm not sure I'll enjoy or find passion in either.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Medical School or Graduate School....
> 
> I'm not sure I'll enjoy or find passion in either.


Good luck with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Good luck with that.


Back at Ya man!


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I study English language and literature, basically everything involving English, like phonology, morphology, contemporary English language, then historical studies of Britain, America, Australia, Canada, basically all the countries in which English is a native language, then literature such as Medieval, Renaissance, Romanticism, Victorian, American classics, etc.
> 
> Some of my lectures are on Saturday and that sucks lol. This exam in particular is almost always on Saturdays, but I have no idea why lol.



I love phonology and phonetics 

Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I love phonology and phonetics
> 
> Maru


Me too Maru, it effectively changed my pronunciation, and now I have a British accent, and I love it. 


Also stop talking to yourself Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Who the heck is Maru?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Me too Maru, it effectively changed my pronunciation, and now I have a British accent, and I love it.
> 
> 
> Also stop talking to yourself Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.



Lately I dont have as much free time as before, so I dont enter in debates since many times I cant answer, but I read the threads besides negs Maru and his dupes lol.

You know you deserved it, Maru, that comment was quite lewd.


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Who the heck is Maru?


Some ridiculous meme that should be taken elsewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Lately I dont have as much free time as before, so I dont enter in debates since many times I cant answer, but I read the threads besides negs Maru and his dupes lol.
> 
> You know you deserved it, Maru, that comment was quite lewd.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>





Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

How did you surpass me in lewd ratings??  @Santoryu 


Maru


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How did you surpass me in lewd ratings??  @Santoryu
> 
> 
> Maru



Lately I've had to deal with a lot of lewdness.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Lately I've had to deal with a lot of lewdness.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



It's cool though. 

I recently got some results back and I've done very well. Better than I expected. I have a group presentation discussing World Englishes on Tuesday


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

the fact that you gave me more than 10 dislikes is ridiculous, you're still as lewd as always, lewdman.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> It's cool though.
> 
> I recently got some results back and I've done very well. Better than I expected. I have a group presentation discussing World Englishes on Tuesday


Oh that sounds interesting. I had to deliver a presentation a couple of days ago on motivational and learning strategies. It was very nice. Hope you do good. 




Santoryu said:


> the fact that you gave me more than 10 dislikes is ridiculous, you're still as lewd as always, lewdman.


Stop talking to yourself Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh that sounds interesting. I had to deliver a presentation a couple of days ago on motivational and learning strategies. It was very nice. Hope you do good.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking to yourself Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.



How did that go?

I forgot to mention that we're following a pecha kucha style which means that we're restricted to 20 seconds per slide so it'll be an interesting challenge.

Cheers


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> How did that go?


It went really well, I got the maximum number of points. It is an exam that we are doing in our methodology course.





Santoryu said:


> I forgot to mention that we're following a pecha kucha style which means that we're restricted to 20 seconds per slide so it'll be an interesting challenge.


That sounds really interesting and fun lol. Hope you have a blast.


Santoryu said:


> Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah, apparently it's a Japanese concept and translates to 'chit chat'. I just can't get away from the anime life. Even at Uni.

Well done! Are you generally comfortable with presentations?


But I have to say. Not in my 40 years of life have I ever seen anyone with such shit taste in music. Tupca is overrated Maru


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> Some ridiculous meme that should be taken elsewhere


What does it mean exactly? What is the origin


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2019)

December


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> December



It depresses me how quickly time is passing...


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> It depresses me how quickly time is passing...



Yeah


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Rinoa I'm gonna abuse my power, this hoe is testing me


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday @Flame 

Happy partying


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Not wishing you a happy birthday @Flame 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Flame


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Not wishing you a happy birthday @Flame
> 
> Have a nice day!





Don King said:


> Happy Birthday @Flame


Oh shit before anyone else comments on it, it's not my real birthday. I completely forgot I just randomly chose a date  

@Soca @Kinjin if i'm not mistaken I can't change it right? can you do it? lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Oh shit before anyone else comments on it, it's not my real birthday. I completely forgot I just randomly chose a date


You could have pretended to be your real birthday


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

@Flame Have a good day anyways


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You could have pretended to be your real birthday


I could but I gotta represent team Feb  

btw me and Big Meme share birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> I could but I gotta represent team Feb
> 
> btw me and Big Meme share birthday


Lol two and half month difference from your written date 

I share the birthday with whitebeard lol


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol two and half month difference from your written date
> 
> I share the birthday with whitebeard lol


Lucky bastard


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Lucky bastard


I would have called it lucky if it was Luffy who I share the birthday lol


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I would have called it lucky if it was Luffy who I share the birthday lol


Don't they share the same month tho?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Don't they share the same month tho?


No, Whitebeard 6th April and Luffy 5th May


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, Whitebeard 6th April and Luffy 5th May


Either way we both Yonko level


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Either way we both Yonko level


You have more reason to Join Yonkou gang now


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You have more reason to Join Yonkou gang now


Let's not get ahead of ourselves now


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2019)

Btw how did @Redline get himself banned?


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

I see a lot who are banned


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Btw how did @Redline get himself banned?


Oden wank get the best of him I guess


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Morning everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning everyone


Afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Afternoon


How is your day going so far  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> How is your day going so far  ?


Normal I guess and there are guest so its not normal but kind of annoying lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

@Flame with a fake birth day. The fakeness fits him tho.


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Oh shit before anyone else comments on it, it's not my real birthday. I completely forgot I just randomly chose a date
> 
> @Soca @Kinjin if i'm not mistaken I can't change it right? can you do it? lol


You gotta pm an admin for that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> oiji



Best (former)admiral!


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Best (former)admiral!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

The world is spinning too fast
I'm buying lead Nike shoes
To keep myself tethered
To the days I try to lose

Fitting when I see it's already december.

PS Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.





MrPopo said:


>



Will he (Aokiji) betray BB?


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The world is spinning too fast
> I'm buying lead Nike shoes
> To keep myself tethered
> To the days I try to lose
> ...


The sword is waiting to be unleashed


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> The sword is waiting to be unleashed



Whose sword? XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

@DeVision 

You a Gorillaz fan? 




These are my faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Whose sword? XD


The undercover marine organization


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> The undercover marine organization



More like a cooperation with Dragon.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge yeah. Loved them since Clint Eastwood. And with time the songs don't lose anything. They get even better.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge yeah. Loved them since Clint Eastwood. And with time the songs don't lose anything. They get even better.


Deffo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Deffo.



Good mood music. God bless the Gorillaz.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good mood music. God bless the Gorillaz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

@Oreki


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> More like a cooperation with Dragon.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>



But yeah, you could be right. Forgot about sword for a second. But it would make sense.
Sengoku knows about it. Akainu doesn't. Sengoku was for Kiji as next fleet admiral. Timeline fits too..


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

@DeVision 
i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> I see a lot who are banned



Who else is banned


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> I see a lot who are banned



Who else is banned


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


>


I see you're no longer possessed


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Who else is banned



I hammered @Soca 
But he'll be back soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> I see you're no longer possessed


possessed by who


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Why am I double posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Why am I double posting


Dark Magic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision
> i


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> possessed by who


[REDACTED]


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Croc is a boss


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## MrPopo (Dec 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Croc is a boss


When is he going to make his move in the new world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> [REDACTED]


Oh I send him to impel down


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> When is he going to make his move in the new world



Maybe soon, he might even be involved in the marines vs shichibukai operation


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Croc is a boss


Deffo


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2019)

who calls me while I'm drinking tea


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> who calls me while I'm drinking tea



I just missed you (not).


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> who calls me while I'm drinking tea


It was human that's the amount of information I can give


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

@Soca Not me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Soca like *"who *calls me while I'm drinking tea"... make you think twice did Soca even checked the tags lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

At last, food beckons 

Farewell good peeps of the OL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Soca Not me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Draw Mihawk.


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> .


you draw well


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

cutest thing I have drawn and I am proud of myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

sis @Skylar I missed you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Draw Mihawk.


Hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Screw Mihawk and his screwd up details. Guy to fashionable. Such a hastle to draw him.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Follow my quote



@Flame


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Who's gonna bother Kin and Soca if there's gonna be an event this break? I would, but I feel like I'm getting on their nerves these days. 

Also Shrike. He lied to us. Son of a gun.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Screw Mihawk and his screwd up details. Guy to fashionable. Such a hastle to draw him.


It's still good


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok let's drawing contest! 

Theme: Oden


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok let's drawing contest!
> 
> Theme: Oden



But only by using the sketching tool.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok let's drawing contest!
> 
> Theme: Oden


No.. theme should be different


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hey


Remove those words. Now.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But only by using the sketching tool.


Then let's do it

Though add some point brush in sketching tools


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Remove those words. Now.



Ja se napatio, a ti meni optimistic. Jebi se.  XD


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But only by using the sketching tool.



No, cheaters will use drawing tablets



Oreki said:


> No.. theme should be different



Theme: Different Oden


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> No, cheaters will use drawing tablets
> 
> 
> 
> Theme: Different Oden



No cheating if you use the NF draw sketch option.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> No, cheaters will use drawing tablets
> 
> 
> 
> Theme: Different Oden


Theme: Two Piece


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No cheating if you use the NF draw sketch option.


Yeah but they should add more brush in that tool lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No cheating if you use the NF draw sketch option.



You still can use a tablet.

Tablet >>>>>>>>>>>> Mouse


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You still can use a tablet.
> 
> Tablet >>>>>>>>>>>> Mouse


That's obvious as heck... you don't need to tell this lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You still can use a tablet.
> 
> Tablet >>>>>>>>>>>> Mouse



I'm poor. I have no tablet.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Dev just want to win the contest


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ja se napatio, a ti meni optimistic. Jebi se.  XD


Hahaha. Izvini.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Dev just want to win the contest



I play to win. (or to embarrass myself)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm poor. I have no tablet.



Easy to say, hard to prove...


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hahaha. Izvini.



Ma šalim se. Morao sam ubaciti nešto za zajebanciju. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hey


that's some high quality stuff considering how shitty the sketch option


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Easy to say, hard to prove...



It's proven when you see my drawings. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I play to win. (or to embarrass myself)


if contest price gonna be CC points then I have to win lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's some high quality stuff considering how shitty the sketch option



I miss more colors. Like grey for example.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's proven when you see my drawings. XD



Don't you have paper and pencils?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> if contest price gonna be CC points then I have to win lol



I'm gonna make an event with CC points. But with only me as a sole judge. And I'm gonna give the victory to myself.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't you have paper and pencils?



I don't even have my own internet.  (it's comming on friday - FINALLY). I've waited for a month now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ma šalim se. Morao sam ubaciti nešto za zajebanciju. XD


Znam znam ahah. 

Dobar je crtez.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning and happy Sunday minna san! 

Happy non birthday @Flame. Where’s the party? 



Irene said:


> sis @Skylar I missed you



I missed you too. Went to old convo to see it turned to dust. 

Let's have fun in this new one as well 

Guess the OL member.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Guess the OL member.



@QMS , @Skylar drew you.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I missed you too. Went to old convo to see it turned to dust.


Yeah, people have no manners... they didn't even clean the place before leaving


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I miss more colors. Like grey for example.


why not use regular drawing programs and upload it


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday minna san!
> 
> Happy non birthday @Flame. Where’s the party?
> 
> ...


aww sis you missed the fight for the new op lol 

sis you are so talented


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> why not use regular drawing programs and upload it



I have only paint. 
And this is the only way I could be competitive. I suck at drawing, but the ones who can draw lose their advantage when drawing in the sketch tool.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS , @Skylar drew you.





You're the one using clown avys all the time


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have only paint.
> And this is the only way I could be competitive. I suck at drawing, but the ones who can draw lose their advantage when drawing in the sketch tool.


That just outright fixing the contest lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You're the one using clown avys all the time



So you've been thinking about me? Aawwww


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That just outright fixing the contest lol



On a legal way. 
Cunning isn't it?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> On a legal way.
> Cunning isn't it?


It's so cunning when you're the only one with the talent


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, people have no manners... they didn't even clean the place before leaving



These millennials always making a mess  (cries in her own millennial chant)


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> These millennials always making a mess  (cries in her own millennial chant)


Yeah right. @Flame stop doing that


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Talent? 
But honestly, I'd like to try drawing/coloring if I had the tools. (pencils, eraser, crayons, and so on). XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Never got who the bloomers, and who the millenials were.


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have only paint.
> And this is the only way I could be competitive. I suck at drawing, but the ones who can draw lose their advantage when drawing in the sketch tool.


draw a sketch of me Picasso-sama


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> aww sis you missed the fight for the new op lol
> 
> sis you are so talented




I missed it, sadly. They all wanted to take your victory but you showed them who's boss . 
Sis, you're too kind. My drawing skills haven't reached spiral yet. It's still on celestial rank.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> draw a sketch of me Picasso-sama



You sure?


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I missed it, sadly. They all wanted to take your victory but you showed them who's boss .
> Sis, you're too kind. My drawing skills haven't reached spiral yet. It's still on celestial rank.


I showed them women power 

I am honest it looks neat and pretty for a sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You sure?


yea show me what you got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So you've been thinking about me? Aawwww



You gave sis (and me) nightmares with your avys.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

The only thing you can get from joker avy is greatness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You gave sis (and me) nightmares with your avys.


legit I still can't forget the clown looking at me like he gonna kill me next minute fortunately the dream ended after that


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah right. @Flame stop doing that



If Flame is 21 he's generation Z I think no? 

Inb4, Flame is 40 y/o


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> If Flame is 21 he's generation Z I think no?
> 
> Inb4, Flame is 40 y/o


Nah... that guy still is 20


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

didn't know generations have names


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> didn't know generations have names


Don't worry, you're from the ancient time so you have no generation name


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> I showed them women power
> 
> I am honest it looks neat and pretty for a sketch




That's the spirit! Female empowerment 
T-thank you 



Irene said:


> legit I still can't forget the clown looking at me like he gonna kill me next minute fortunately the dream ended after that



Time to take vengeance on DeVision for being the catalyst. What are we going to steal?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Who has the best avy here now?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Most old members here are Millennials lol


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah... that guy still is 20



I was already thinking about a new fictional story about the adventures of 40 y/o Flame. My storyline is destroyed now then.


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't worry, you're from the ancient time so you have no generation name


the sruggle of being dracula , can't be bothered to keep up with new shit 

steam Bad Dracula btw it's a bop 



Skylar said:


> That's the spirit! Female empowerment
> T-thank you
> 
> 
> ...


his cc points


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I was already thinking about a new fictional story about the adventures of 40 y/o Flame. My storyline is destroyed now then.


You can always ignore my reply... no force


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea show me what you got



Don't get mad. XD

PS that's a ponytail. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> the sruggle of being dracula , can't be bothered to keep up with new shit
> 
> steam Bad Dracula btw it's a bop


Why I feel like they say "baby" in their every song


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Who has the best avy here now?


@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


@everyone


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You gave sis (and me) nightmares with your avys.



Omg. What's wrong with Kuma? And I even changed it for the sake of you guys. 




Skylar said:


> Time to take vengeance on DeVision for being the catalyst. What are we going to steal?



Wha? Help. Someone help!



Irene said:


> his cc points


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

lmao I thought I am one of the Millennials




DeVision said:


> Don't get mad. XD
> 
> PS that's a ponytail. XD


omg lmao 
why do I look serious  actually I have resting bitch face so it's true xD


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why I feel like they say "baby" in their every song


because they are love promoting positive energy spreading Queens


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @everyone


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> lmao I thought I am one of the Millennials


no you're not


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> because they are love promoting positive energy spreading Queens


How saying baby is positive energy... like c'mon


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> omg lmao
> why do I look serious  actually I have resting bitch face so it's true xD



I don't know. That's the first time I tried a "realistic" face. But it's hard without shading and stuff. I think I did pretty good. XD
The hair was the worst part.. But the sketching tool is tough for realistic drawings. XD


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Omg. What's wrong with Kuma? And I even changed it for the sake of you guys.



Okay, I'll admit your new avy is too fresh. Kuma is looking badass in that pose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Okay, I'll admit your new avy is too fresh. Kuma is looking badass in that pose



See. 
But I still don't like what you two are plotting against me.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

@DeVision @Shrike




Tanjiahdo Lofulamingo and Bisoromi Bear Sama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How saying baby is positive energy... like c'mon


well I was talking in general  but yea they really give everyone positive energy with their songs and by just existing and they are always loving to Reveluvs 


example on their positive songs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know. That's the first time I tried a "realistic" face. But it's hard without shading and stuff. I think I did pretty good. XD
> The hair was the worst part.. But the sketching tool is tough for realistic drawings. XD


it's interesting one , it looks good thanks


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision @Shrike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg Doffy's old design


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's interesting one , it looks good thanks



Next time give me some inspiration. Tell me at least something. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Next time give me some inspiration. Tell me at least something. XD


Make the guy in my current avy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> the first pic :blu he look so hot in that panel
> 
> DoflaCroco best ship




I don't do ships, lol sry.


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Next time give me some inspiration. Tell me at least something. XD


inspiration on what tho  ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I don't do ships, lol sry.


Crocomom 



Oreki said:


> Make the guy in my current avy


you changed your avatar too fastly


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Make the guy in my current avy



Who's that? 



Irene said:


> inspiration on what tho  ?



On what I'm drawing. You can tell at least the haircut, so I don't have to imagine. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's that?


Izumi Miyamura


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> you changed your avatar too fastly


I mean I did wear the avy for more than 12+ hours... give me some credit, will you?


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's that?
> 
> 
> 
> On what I'm drawing. You can tell at least the haircut, so I don't have to imagine. XD


oh right  my hair is shorter than that in the sketch and it's not blonde it's brown xD


Oreki said:


> I mean I did wear the avy for more than 12+ hours... give me some credit, will you?


the old one >>>>>>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Maru


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> the old one >>>>>>


No, that's wrong on many levels


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru


Thanos snapped Maru... you can rest now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanos snapped Maru... you can rest now


 

Maru


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru


The Maru required correction. After that, he served no purpose beyond temptation.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The Maru required correction. After that, he served no purpose beyond temptation.


Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
“Sir,” said I, “or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
    But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
    And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you”—here I opened wide the door;—
            Darkness there and nothing more.

Maru


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
> “Sir,” said I, “or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
> But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
> And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
> ...


That's new... I still haven't seen this in anyone profile lol


----------



## Skylar (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> See.
> But I still don't like what you two are plotting against me.



It was nothing serious. We were just planning to hack your account, go to the CC Prizes Cafe thread and tag Azeruth saying you donate your points to sis and me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's new... I still haven't seen this anyone profile lol


It's not that lol. 

It's from 'The Raven' by Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

This is the worst so far. Time to stop.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's not that lol.
> 
> It's from 'The Raven' by Edgar Allan Poe.


I see.

Do You read poems?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh right  my hair is shorter than that in the sketch and it's not blonde it's brown xD



TBH I would've done it brown if there were brown. That's why I added black to the yellow. XD



Skylar said:


> It was nothing serious. We were just planning to hack your account, go to the CC Prizes Cafe thread and tag Azeruth saying you donate your points to sis and me.



I don't even have that much. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is the worst so far. Time to stop.


Thanks... though it doesn't look like him I am happy you made it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I see.
> 
> Do You read poems?


Yes. 

I kinda have to as well, it's a part of my course lol. 


Watch this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge have you read this... this like one of the best line.

"I know... we're one in the same you and I. You've lost me, and I've lost you. Yet we are connected by that one feeling. "While thy branches mix with mine, and our roots together join."


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks... though it doesn't look like him I am happy you made it for me



Maybe I found the wrong guy on google.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Maybe I found the wrong guy on google.


No it's him


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> While thy branches mix with mine, and our roots together join."


This is from William Blake's 'Love and Harmony'


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This is from William Blake's 'Love and Harmony'


Yeah and mix with that quote above.... it perfectly fits lol

You also have read Willaim blake book?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah and mix with that quote above.... it perfectly fits lol
> 
> You also have read Willaim blake book?


We've covered it in my Romanticism course.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yes.
> 
> I kinda have to as well, it's a part of my course lol.
> 
> ...


Finished. Though I missed few parts because of the echos. The narrator really captured the spirit of the poem, getting the characters growing anxiety and the music was a classy touch lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Finished. Though I missed few parts because of the echos. The narrator really captured the spirit of the poem, getting the characters growing anxiety and the music was a classy touch lol


It's wonderful. 

I listened to it 3 times and memorized it lol. 

You like reading in general?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's wonderful.
> 
> I listened to it 3 times and memorized it lol.
> 
> You like reading in general?


I like reading novels but I not good with poems much though I do read them occasionally 

The current novel I am reading is The Dark Tower from Stephen King

Well, that's obvious you like reading... Do you have fav writer?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I like reading novels but I not good with poems much though I do read them occasionally


Poems are weird sometimes lol, I agree. 



Oreki said:


> The current novel I am reading is The Dark Tower from Stephen King


Is it good? 



Oreki said:


> Well, that's obvious you like reading... Do you have fav writer?


Hmm, never thought about it. I have a couple of writers whose works I enjoy reading, like Jules Verne, Charles Dickens, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Mark Twain etc. 
Sherlock is my favourite piece of writing tho.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is it good?


So far it's good, at least good enough that you won't be feeling bored while reading. I am specifically reading this was because I wanted to read some stories related to gunslinger and this one of the most famous so I thought about giving it a try. 

It is really well written and able to portray there a new universe of places and characters whose only relation seems to be from that book. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hmm, never thought about it. I have a couple of writers whose works I enjoy reading, like Jules Verne, Charles Dickens, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Mark Twain etc.
> Sherlock is my favourite piece of writing tho.


You have lot lol. 

Sherlocks holmes like a holy grail of all mystery novels.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So far it's good, at least good enough that you won't be feeling bored while reading. I am specifically reading this was because I wanted to read some stories related to gunslinger and this one of the most famous so I thought about giving it a try.
> 
> It is really well written and able to portray there a new universe of places and characters whose only relation seems to be from that book.


Ight, might give it a try soon then. 




Oreki said:


> You have lot lol.


Seems so lol. 




Oreki said:


> Sherlocks holmes like a holy grail of all mystery novels.


Absolutely. 

An interesting thing to note. Edgar Allan Poe was the progenitor of the modern detective stories, the guy that wrote 'The Raven'. His 'The Murders in the Rue Morgue' kick-started the genre.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

@Redline is it time for the Lakers to lose today (against Dallas)?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Redline is it time for the Lakers to lose today (against Dallas)?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> An interesting thing to note. Edgar Allan Poe was the progenitor of the modern detective stories, the guy that wrote 'The Raven'. His 'The Murders in the Rue Morgue' kick-started the genre.


New information for me... I don't really check these much about all this lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Oh yeah, I forgot. :/


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday minna san!
> 
> Happy non birthday @Flame. Where’s the party?
> 
> ...


@Oreki ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki ?


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> New information for me... I don't really check these much about all this lol


No worries brah. 


DeVision said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. :/


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No worries brah.


Watch this... it was the reason I started to read william blake poetry


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Watch this... it was the reason I started to read william blake poetry


Checked it now. 

Sounds good. 

I don't play these games tho.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2019)

Most of you here are new members, but for those who want, please check this thread to help if you can

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Dec 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Most of you here are new members, but for those who want, please check this thread to help if you can


that's really sad to hear , unfortunately I can't help rn but I will be praying for her to get well soon 
and recover fastly


----------



## Oreki (Dec 1, 2019)

I too hope she gets well!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 1, 2019)

I wish her a quick recovery. 


I'll see if I can help somehow.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Most of you here are new members, but for those who want, please check this thread to help if you can



The healthcare system in the US is mad.


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2019)

@Irene 

what you think of this mashup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tangerine07 (Dec 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> @tangerine07 come here I need consolation, I just lost my 75h DSIII save file thanks to retarded servers .



why me 

but ok


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


> why me


YES


tangerine07 said:


> but ok


----------



## tangerine07 (Dec 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> YES



....................


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


> ....................


From now on this is your main forum!

OK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> From now on this is your main forum!
> 
> OK


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> The healthcare system in the US is mad.


Still way better then anything we have in the EU.

When I was in Germany I had a private insurance for 50K EUR and they were, that is useless.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Most of you here are new members, but for those who want, please check this thread to help if you can



Hope and pray for her speedy recovery.

Will be sharing.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2019)

@DeVision Can't post/see the quote but the pikachu sketch is cute 



Irene said:


> you draw well



His sketches are nice


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Hmmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2019)

Late Happy Birthday wish @Flame


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still way better then anything we have in the EU.
> 
> When I was in Germany I had a private insurance for 50K EUR and they were, that is useless.



UK better.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> If Flame is 21 he's generation Z I think no?
> 
> Inb4, Flame is 40 y/o


I'm actually 36, 37 in Feb. So yeah i'm not Gen Z


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>


fuck is this


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck is this


A bird smoking weed


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> A bird smoking weed


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

@Soca what did you do again?

Why is @Redline banned!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Soca what did you do again?
> 
> Why is @Redline banned!



Don't be Gled, please.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> UK better.


Press X to doubt and I am not a big fan of USA!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't be Gled, please.


Am I just asking, but it is funnier this way!


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> A bird smoking weed


I'm still kinda waking up so I didn't even see a beak at first and just saw some black glob looking thing inside the yellow line 



QMS said:


> @Soca what did you do again?
> 
> Why is @Redline banned!


Same thing I'm gonna do to you if you don't hust!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Same thing I'm gonna do to you if you don't hust!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm still kinda waking up so I didn't even see a beak at first and just saw some black glob looking thing inside the yellow line



Go back to bed. XD

It's a drawing from Underworld Broker.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Go back to bed. XD
> 
> It's a drawing from Underworld Broker.


Even I know that, go back to bed @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Even I know that, go back to bed @Soca



You shut up and remove the white line already.


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

yea shut up 

going back to bed....and lurk


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Don’t make me transform this thread in research for IA deep learning and then tag mbxx


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You shut up and remove the white line already.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning 



Flame said:


> I'm actually 36, 37 in Feb. So yeah i'm not Gen Z



I was thinking about something witty to respond but my brain is still half asleep it seems


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something witty to respond but my brain is still half asleep it seems



Morning!

You don't have to be smart or witty for Flame. Any comment would do. XD


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something witty to respond but my brain is still half asleep it seems





DeVision said:


> Go back to bed. XD





QMS said:


> go back to bed @Skylar


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

@Vino rep me and I migh give you a lvl 50 STG based pyromancer that just got FUME


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Morning!
> 
> You don't have to be smart or witty for Flame. Any comment would do. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Press X to doubt and I am not a big fan of USA!



There's no doubt free healthcare >>>>


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Soca what did you do again?
> 
> Why is @Redline banned!



Anti Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anti Zoro



How long will your username stay like that? Only for one month?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How long will your username stay like that? Only for one month?



Yh man ain't that rich


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yh man ain't that rich



Damn. That's not cool. That's almost 2 CC/day.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

We're still waiting @Samehadaman


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> There's no doubt free healthcare >>>>


That is non-sequiter, My country has "free healthcare" and is not better than that of USA!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anti Zoro


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is non-sequiter, My country has "free healthcare" and is not better than that of USA!



I'm talking about the system not quality. If you can afford expensive healthcare then maybe USA quality is better. But if you're broke you're better off under the UK system


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I'm talking about the system not quality. If you can afford expensive healthcare then maybe USA quality is better. But if you're broke you're better off under the UK system


Again a fallacy, that is a difference in systems, neither is better.
Free health care with poor quality does not make health care better!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again a fallacy, that is a difference in systems, neither is better.
> Free health care with poor quality does not make health care better!



No health care is poor. It's not like shamans are healing people in England.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No health care is poor. It's not like shamans are healing people in England.


Let me make it clear. You are sick, have cancer or a rare case, you have free health care but no one in UK can treat it, only one such doctor that can do something is in USA where the health care is not free.

So to say that because health care is free then it is better is not correct.
And no free health care of the highest degree does not exist and it will never exist!

So I say again none of the two systems is better but the best doctors are still there in the USA so you can make your own conclusion.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Let me make it clear. You are sick, have cancer or a rare case, you have free health care but no one in UK can treat it, only one such doctor that can do something is in USA where the health care is not free.



If it's such a hard case that no one in the UK can treat it, then you'd die in the USA because you couldn't pay it. What's the difference?



QMS said:


> So to say that because health care is free then it is better is not correct.
> And no free health care of the highest degree does not exist and it will never exist!



As a normal person you'd have bigger chances to survive in the UK/Europe than USA.
Why?
Because if you had, as you said, cancer or a rare disease you'd die for sure in the USA because you couldn't pay it.
But in the UK you'd have a chance because the doctors there, as I said, are no shamans who heal people by speaking prayers.



QMS said:


> So I say again none of the two systems is better but the best doctors are still there in the USA so you can make your own conclusion.



Never been to a US hospital, but going by tv-shows (I don't say they're accurate) you'd find people from all around the world there. Not only US citizen. XD


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Because if you had, as you said, cancer or a rare disease you'd die for sure in the USA because you couldn't pay it.
> But in the UK you'd have a chance because the doctors there, as I said, are no shamans who heal people by speaking prayers.


That has no following logic if you have no money as you say, you are dead in both cases, if you have some money you have a chance in the USA


DeVision said:


> are no shamans who heal people by speaking prayers.


Again not the point, the majority of medical breakthrough aka research is done in the USA and Japan so not the point.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As a normal person you'd have bigger chances to survive in the UK/Europe than USA.


A normal person does not mean people with no money


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> That has no following logic if you have no money as you say, you are dead in both cases, if you have some money you have a chance in the USA



Get us a list of prices for cancer treatment in the USA and in UK, then we'll be smarter.
But my guess is that even with a job as a fastfood restorant worker you could treat cancer in the UK but not in the USA. But that's just a guess.



QMS said:


> Again not the point, the majority of medical breakthrough aka research is done in the USA and Japan so not the point.




That doesn't mean they have the best doctors. A small town in India could have the best doctor of all time, and he likes his life there and isn't interested in moving to USA. XD


QMS said:


> A normal person does not mean people with no money



A normal person doesn't have 200k for treatment I'd say. I feel like a normal person and I don't have 200k.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But my guess is that even with a job as a fastfood restorant worker


Again you are doing a straw man, why did you say fast food restaurant and then put cancer next to it.

How about a middle class?



DeVision said:


> A small town in India could have the best doctor of all time


Improbable, the best doctor has to have the best equipment and treatment, there is no way in that scenario.



DeVision said:


> A normal person doesn't have 200k for treatment I'd say. I feel like a normal person and I don't have 200k.


Yes, but the said person does not need to have the latest car, the latest mobile phone, and the latest TV.
Yet a lot of fast-food workers have iPhones and then blame they have no money ...

You have no money when your expenses are bigger than your income!

Coming from a family that is no reach and I am not rich but I do see the limitation of so-called "free health" aka we never have no solution.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

@DeVision  my claim was simple, free does not make it better.

The UK might have better medicine but I doubt it.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again you are doing a straw man, why did you say fast food restaurant and then put cancer next to it.
> 
> How about a middle class?



That's the point in free health care. You have to look at the "extremes".




QMS said:


> Improbable, the best doctor has to have the best equipment and treatment, there is no way in that scenario.



Improbable, but not impossible. 



QMS said:


> Yes, but the said person does not need to have the latest car, the latest mobile phone, and the latest TV.
> Yet a lot of fast-food workers have iPhones and then blame they have no money ...
> 
> You have no money when your expenses are bigger than your income!



The young ones. The hipsters so to say. But my parents never had that kind of money. And my mother would've probably died if she were in the USA when she got cancer.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  my claim was simple, free does not make it better.
> 
> The UK might have better medicine but I doubt it.



Of course free is not better going by treatment. But that was never the point:



> I'm talking about the system not quality. If you can afford expensive healthcare then maybe USA quality is better. But if you're broke you're better off under the UK system



You're speaking about skills/knowledge.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're speaking about skills/knowledge.


Skill in It and medicine is directly proportional to the tools, There is no chance the best doctor is working in a small town in name any country in the poorest region!



DeVision said:


> Of course free is not better going by treatment.


And I reiterated that was the case of my point of view.
saying that free health care is better because is free is not correct.
Better means better.


DeVision said:


> Improbable, but not impossible.


Close to utopical!
He can't prove it by managing extreme cases because he does not have the tool!



DeVision said:


> You have to look at the "extremes".


No really, that means you are viewing things politically not performance-wise.
Would you take a free phone that workes some time or would you buy an iPhone?

My answer is neither, somewhere in the middle!



DeVision said:


> And my mother would've probably died if she were in the USA when she got cancer.


My apologies then I didn't know it was personal, my point was hypothetical, I will stop debating, I never said that the USA system is correct but overall performance-wise, it is better because of results.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Let me make it clear. You are sick, have cancer or a rare case, you have free health care but no one in UK can treat it, only one such doctor that can do something is in USA where the health care is not free.
> 
> So to say that because health care is free then it is better is not correct.
> And no free health care of the highest degree does not exist and it will never exist!
> ...



Bruh UK is not a third world country....The NHS is a skilled workforce


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Bruh UK is not a third world country


You were saying it has the best medicine ... that is not what you are saying now ...

Again free health care for general purpose is better but in the cases that the best is needed is not!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Skill in It and medicine is directly proportional to the tools, There is no chance the best doctor is working in a small town in name any country in the poorest region!



Not true. A doctor could be the most knowledgeable and skilled and live anywhere. He's not using his whole potential by not using the best tools. But he still might be the best.
Heck, there's probably a huge amount of people who never realised they have a talent for a surgeon. They could be flipping burgers somewhere right now.



QMS said:


> And I reiterated that was the case of my point of view.
> saying that free health care is better because is free is not correct.
> Better means better.



But it is, because in the worst case scenario you'd have bigger chances to survive.
We are talking about majority. Not the 10% with big wallets.



QMS said:


> Close to utopical!
> He can't prove it by managing extreme cases because he does not have the tool!




That's also a perspective thing.
Healing 90% of patients with (not top class) equipment > healing 90% patients with top class equipment.



QMS said:


> No really, that means you are viewing things politically not performance-wise.
> Would you take a free phone that workes some time or would you buy an iPhone?
> 
> My answer is neither, somewhere in the middle!



You're comparing apples with pears. If you're healed you're healed. It's not like electronics.



QMS said:


> My apologies then I didn't know it was personal, my point was hypothetical, I will stop debating, I never said that the USA system is correct but overall performance-wise, it is better because of results.



No, it's not personal. She's okay. I'm just saying she wouldn't be without free health care.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Improbable, the best doctor has to have the best equipment and treatment, there is no way in that scenario.



Pretty sure there are hospitals in India that have the top technology for medical treatment...


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> You were saying it has the best medicine ... that is not what you are saying now ...
> 
> Again free health care for general purpose is better but in the cases that the best is needed is not!



I never said it had the best medicine over USA I said the UK healthcare system is better


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I said the UK healthcare system is better


Again being free does not make it better.
But we disagree so we can end this.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Pretty sure there are hospitals in India that have the top technology for medical treatment...


So you think it would be not the same case with the USA?
Or you believe he will be in a public clinic and not in a private one, I do like the optimism but that is not the case.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

How about some lighter topics eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Let me put it bluntly, without the private sector there would be no research, without any research there would be no cure and with that, the medicine can be free but there would be no medicine in the first place.

It is a circle.
No one would make a innovation and then make it free that is the case, immoral but that is the case.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

Like listen to this very talented guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> How about some lighter topics eh?



You know, today I saw this big boobed black haired girl. She had such a nice rear..Grrrrrr.. 
(inb4 lewd ratings XD)

How are you doing?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You know, today I saw this big boobed black haired girl. She had such a nice rear..Grrrrrr..
> (inb4 lewd ratings XD)
> 
> How are you doing?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Morning!
> 
> You don't have to be smart or witty for Flame. Any comment would do. XD



“Don’t be a bully, it’s not nice”


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

To be blunt I am a fanboy of Tesla


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You know, today I saw this big boobed black haired girl. She had such a nice rear..Grrrrrr..
> (inb4 lewd ratings XD)
> 
> How are you doing?



Are you an ass or  boobs man 

I had a rough weekend, thus no signups yet. Seems like my days off are more crazy than my work days, but it is what it is. Didn't sleep well for 2 months after doing tons of house renovations but hopefully I can rest more now.

You?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> “Don’t be a bully, it’s not nice”



Whoever said that is a nerd.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Whoever said that is a nerd.



“Said a bully” ​


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Are you an ass or boobs man



Currently legs. 
But more of an ass man. 



Shrike said:


> I had a rough weekend, thus no signups yet. Seems like my days off are more crazy than my work days, but it is what it is. Didn't sleep well for 2 months after doing tons of house renovations but hopefully I can rest more now.



Well, is it over now? I know how that is. XD



Shrike said:


> You?



I'm doing good. It's going to snow soon. And I'm (mentally) getting ready to drive back home. Can't wait. I miss Mostar.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> “Said a bully” ​



Must be Soca then. He's the biggest bully around here.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge  come here and cheer for you boy:


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Are you an ass or boobs man


Hardest question in the world


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Hardest question in the world


NO the correct answer is I can't decide so I love both


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Hardest question in the world



Body shape > face > legs > ass > boobs 

Thank me later


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Body shape > face > legs > ass > boobs
> 
> Thank me later


Body shape can be shaped, know from my example I was a skinny one.
The face is important, legs can be trained, so can the ass.
Boobs not really

But the most important is the attitude


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Body shape can be shaped, know from my example I was a skinny one.
> The face is important, legs can be trained, so can the ass.
> Boobs not really



Does it matter what can be trained or what can be operated upon? I am saying current anything.


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> NO the correct answer is I can't decide so I love both



nah that's cheating 


Shrike said:


> Body shape > face > legs > ass > boobs
> 
> Thank me later


How did boobs get in last


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> nah that's cheating


That is what my ex said and I am like winning.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Does it matter what can be trained or what can be operated upon? I am saying current anything.


Well from experience someone that trains the body is healthy, you can operate whatever you want, health is not one of it!

So if I want to choose my partner I prefer her to be healthy!


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> nah that's cheating
> 
> How did boobs get in last



Should I provide a very sound NSFW argument

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Should I provide a very sound NSFW argument


 
It is that easy to see


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Have finally moved from PC to mobile since I don't have much time to spend on PC. 

Sure takes lots of patience to get used to it


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Irene
> 
> what you think of this mashup


Great mash up  this girl is talented

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Should I provide a very sound NSFW argument


Pass, I probably won't read it 

If you make it in the bath house with picture illustrations I might tho 



Flame said:


> Have finally moved from PC to mobile since I don't have much time to spend on PC.
> 
> Sure takes lots of patience to get used to it


Fuck phones 

Can't type on them for shit


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2019)

You get used to phone posting after a while. The problem is the addiction. I keep checking NF like a child for... whatever reason? I dunno.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> Have finally moved from PC to mobile since I don't have much time to spend on PC.
> 
> Sure takes lots of patience to get used to it


Hmm.... now you don't need big avy lol


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Pass, I probably won't read it
> 
> If you make it in the bath house with picture illustrations I might tho
> 
> ...


Yeah it takes too much time. By the time I finish typing more posts have been posted and changed the topic. Not to mention when you get a couple of alerts at once you can only check one at a time. 

Have no other option but to make do


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You get used to phone posting after a while. The problem is the addiction. I keep checking NF like a child for... whatever reason? I dunno.





Oreki said:


> Hmm.... now you don't need big avy lol


This is what I'm talking about. I got 5 new alerts and I didn't even finish typing 

But yeah the reason I'm moving to mobile is also because I hate missing out a lot. Shrike started a MK based game which is one of my favs and I missed it


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> This is what I'm talking about. I got 5 new alerts and I didn't even finish typing
> 
> But yeah the reason I'm moving to mobile is also because I hate missing out a lot. Shrike started a MK based game which is one of my favs and I missed it


It's lot easy on pc but now days I am also on mobile lol


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Great mash up  this girl is talented


Let's kill this love 



Shrike said:


> You get used to phone posting after a while. The problem is the addiction. I keep checking NF like a child for... whatever reason? I dunno.


You need a detox breh


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's lot easy on pc but now days I am also on mobile lol


Maybe if i buy a tablet


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> Maybe if i buy a tablet


But it's hard to carry in pockets lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Let's kill this love


Rum pum pum pum pum pum pum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But it's hard to carry in pockets lol


*Waiting on science to do its thing


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> *Waiting on science to do its thing


nanotech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> Shrike started a MK based game which is one of my favs and I missed it



Where? 

PS when I'm on phone, I open every alert in a new window. It's bearable.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 2, 2019)

How can high tier fashion designers who push the fashion as legitimate art angle sleep at night?

I peddled dogshit streetwear to people for only two years and I still sometimes feel ashamed for doing it.

Straight up it's at diamond tier marketing scam and it's like nobody cares.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where?
> 
> PS when I'm on phone, I open every alert in a new window. It's bearable.


Alley. I missed this and a tower of God game 

Even when you get like 40+ of them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> Alley. I missed this and a tower of God game
> 
> Even when you get like 40+ of them?



I missed it. 

EDIT: Yeah. I did it in intervals (10-15 tabs). The main tab (alert tab) was always open so I knew where I was.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  come here and cheer for you boy:



I listened to this a 1000 times lol. 

Tesla destroys him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

ahhh I miss my girls


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ahhh I miss my girls



Tag them. We had an interesting boobs vs ass discussion today. We need female thoughts on this.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tag them. We had an interesting boobs vs ass discussion today. We need female thoughts on this.


lmao I didn't mean users here I am talking about my favorite kpop group

also girls don't like discussing these stuff  maybe some do 
but in general I don't like to talk about sexualizing girls and stuff


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> lmao I didn't mean users here I am talking about my favorite kpop group
> 
> also girls don't like discussing these stuff  maybe some do
> but in general I don't like to talk about sexualizing girls and stuff



Says the one who commented half-naked-Doffy as hot. I doubt it was his personality..


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Öreki - X
Gledania - Z
Irene - C
Marie - G
Kinjin - O
Devision - I
Flame - π
Lewdman - (*)
Skylar - ae

New leaks


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> lmao I didn't mean users here I am talking about my favorite kpop group
> 
> also girls don't like discussing these stuff  maybe some do
> but in general I don't like to talk about sexualizing girls and stuff


You can talk to me about all


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Gledania - Z





テ. D . えー said:


> Lewdman - (*)




Why did you write @Glewdania   twice tho??


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why did you write @Gledania   twice tho??



It's actually you but I couldn't be bothered to check and type your full name


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Öreki - X
> Gledania - Z
> Irene - C
> Marie - G
> ...



Who's this, and what is this? XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Says the one who commented half-naked-Doffy as hot. I doubt it was his personality..


yea saying a guy is hot is worse than discussing about female body parts like they are objects 


テ. D . えー said:


> Öreki - X
> Gledania - Z
> Irene - C
> Marie - G
> ...




enlighten us



Oreki said:


> You can talk to me about all



about red velvet ofc 

look at their new concert they had a tango remix for their song ICC (which you should check) and  it's so great like wow they look so mature and charming in red , these types of concepts that I like honestly 

Seulgi is just salying this type of concept my girl


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea saying a guy is hot is worse than discussing about female body parts like they are objects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... About yourself of course


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No... About yourself of course


I am boring ,,, I prefer talking about Red Velvet


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am boring ,,, I prefer talking about Red Velvet


I like boring and prefer talking about em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea saying a guy is hot is worse than discussing about female body parts like they are objects



Come on. I have a lot of female friends who are worse than guys in that regard. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on. I have a lot of female friends who are worse than guys in that regard. XD


 
ok , let's move on 

what is Devision and why you decided to use it ?


Oreki said:


> I like boring and prefer talking about em




imagine preferring normal folks over Red Velvet , can't relate


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

What do you think you're doing?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What do you think you're doing?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> imagine preferring normal folks over Red Velvet , can't relate


Imagine having the chance to be special than a celebrity in someone's eye... Chances like that don't come knocking at your door every day


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What do you think you're doing?


Hmm


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok , let's move on
> 
> what is Devision and why you decided to use it ?



Okay. 

To be honest, I don't know. It was a spelling mistake I saw somewhere and I liked it. I decided to use it if I ever needed a nickname. XD


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

qtπ


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


>


The hover text of that Ryuko emote


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> qtπ



Thank you, you're not bad yourself.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> qtπ



What ??


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ??


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Okay.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know. It was a spelling mistake I saw somewhere and I liked it. I decided to use it if I ever needed a nickname. XD


oh yea I just checked there isn't something called devision lol 
it's nice we can call you Dev



Oreki said:


> Imagine having the chance to be special than a celebrity in someone's eye... Chances like that don't come knocking at your door every day


that's sweet  I don't love red velvet just because they are celebrities tho 
they are so special to me , I have been stanning them for 5 years  they always bring Happiness , they are the best girls ever 



Kinjin said:


> The hover text of that Ryuko emote


are you saying someone is dumb ?? that's mean


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ??


I was born in 1586

I am one year older than you


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> are you saying someone is dumb ?? that's mean


No, you


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's sweet  I don't love red velvet just because they are celebrities tho
> they are so special to me , I have been stanning them for 5 years  they always bring Happiness , they are the best girls ever


Yeah I know that... Like you already have told this thousand times lol


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>



what ??


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, you


What are you doing


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, you




lmao


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> what ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Why do you send me your mom's picture?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

What?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

ok but I just noticed that Gled didn't post a pic of Pizza and it's just his sig 
I was like why he spamming pizza's pics 

I feel so dumb


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you doing


Nice chatting with you lil' bro


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Seriously though why @Gledania writing what in same pattern


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Seriously though why @Gledania writing what in same pattern



what ??


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why do you send me your mom's picture?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nice chatting with you lil' bro


We're not finished yet... Let's talk more


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

After the mom comes the dady ...


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> After the mom comes the dady ...






Gledania said:


> Cavendish vs Sai vs Barto
> 
> Location : Drum isalnd. *In a snowy day.*
> 
> *And they are all naked*


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

let's talk about Zodiac 

I am big fan 

what is your sign 
?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Let's not talk about Zodiac

I am a big hater

Don't tell me your sign


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a couple of signs actually


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

@Gledania vs @Flame (no holds barred match, blood lust on, both fighters get senzu beans, scouters, infinity gauntlet, Sasuke's sword, M16s, magu magu no mi + gura gura no mi)

Who wins?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

if you don't like don't answer


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Gledania vs @Flame (no holds barred match, blood lust on, both fighters get senzu beans, scouters, infinity gauntlet, Sasuke's sword, M16s, magu magu no mi + gura gura no mi)
> 
> Who wins?




Didn't read everything.
Just Me vs flame.

I win.

Make it a convo poll


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh yea I just checked there isn't something called devision lol
> it's nice we can call you Dev



If, then DeV.  XD

The convo is interesting right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

We are both above @DeVision

Even flame agree


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> if you don't like don't answer



If you're a fan, tell us (from what you saw until now) what sign we are. Let's see if it's scam. 

PS no looking at profile to se birth dates.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

DeV is a fodder  

Gled doesn't have the same raw power I hold. Neg diff

damn i'm too op if you think about it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> We are both above @DeVision
> 
> Even flame agree





Flame said:


> DeV is a fodder



Hey hey.. Don't get me involved in your love story. I'm a happy hetero.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> if you don't like don't answer


I was being honest and was saving others from endless pain by sacrificing myself


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Let's throw a 100 dice.


The one with the highest amount get repped by kinjin. The 2 others get negged.

@DeVision @Flame


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> let's talk about Zodiac
> 
> I am big fan
> 
> ...


Libra. What about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

My turn


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Noobs.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Fodderania won. FFS


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

I won


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

I was nerfed


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you're a fan, tell us (from what you saw until now) what sign we are. Let's see if it's scam.
> 
> PS no looking at profile to se birth dates.


you sound like Gemini  cuz  Gemini men are pervs 

Jk idk probably a Aquarius


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow that was fast. Kin seems happy to neg us.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow that was fast. Kin seems happy to neg us.


He did What lol


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow that was fast. Kin seems happy to neg us.


Right? an excuse to shut us up


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It's actually you but I couldn't be bothered to check and type your full name


I figured.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> you sound like Gemini  cuz  Gemini men are pervs
> 
> Jk idk probably a Aquarius



Nope. One more try. Ignore the perv part, because all men are pervs.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow that was fast. Kin seems happy to neg us.


I'm actually going afk now that's why lol


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> let's talk about Zodiac
> 
> I am big fan
> 
> ...



I think you’re either fire or air


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm actually going afk now that's why lol



You were still too fast. I mean, I never agreed to play Gled's game, @Flame neither....

(I'm joking. We lost fair)


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I think you’re either fire or air


She's Gemini


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

My bad


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Libra. What about you?


nice a fellow air sign  
I am Gemini  

what I like about air signs is that we can relate to a lot of crazy stuff


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

wait I wanna throw too 

LOOL I beat you all


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> wait I wanna throw too



Too late


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> nice a fellow air sign
> I am Gemini
> 
> what I like about air signs is that we can relate to a lot of crazy stuff


There are like many people born in that month... Are you related to everyone


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. One more try. Ignore the perv part, because all men are pervs.


ok

Leo would be my second guess


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok
> 
> Leo would be my second guess



Nope, sorry.
Anyone else wanna have a go? There's only 10 left. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope, sorry.
> Anyone else wanna have a go? There's only 10 left. XD


What's birth date... I just wanna know


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Too late


meh it just feel good to know I did better 


Skylar said:


> I think you’re either fire or air


that's spot on sis I feel I have some traits from fire signs too 


what about you , what is your sign ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There are like many people born in that month... Are you related to everyone


idk how to explain it  it jjust fits 


DeVision said:


> Nope, sorry.
> Anyone else wanna have a go? There's only 10 left. XD




ok Aries ???


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok Aries ???


He's not bossy enough


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm the bossiest sign there is.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm the bossiest sign there is.


Cancer


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

8 remain. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 8 remain. XD


Virgo 


Also Aries is the bossiest


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Back. I spread some happiness.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back. I spread some happiness.



Thank you. 

Is it cold at your place right now? Here it's -4 currently.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

hmm Taurus or Capricorn or Scorpio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back. I spread some happiness.


Thanks... Do few more times


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> hmm Taurus or Capricorn or Scorpio



You narrowed it down.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You narrowed it down.


Hmm which one


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmm which one



April born.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back. I spread some happiness.





DeVision said:


> You narrowed it down.


ok Taurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> nice a fellow air sign
> I am Gemini
> 
> what I like about air signs is that we can relate to a lot of crazy stuff


Nice 

Crazy stuff huh, you don't seem that crazy... yet 



DeVision said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is it cold at your place right now? Here it's -4 currently.


It's like 1°C.

Draussen ist es kalt, Bruder


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back. I spread some happiness.







DeVision said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is it cold at your place right now? Here it's -4 currently.



Brat, 4 stepena je ovde i smrzavam se. Drzi se!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Btw I am a Scorpio. 


The best.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok Taurus



In RL they say I'm a real taurus because I'm thickheaded. XD



Kinjin said:


> It's like 1°C.
> 
> Draussen ist es kalt, Bruder



That's not bad.

Bei mir sind ~5 cm vom Fenster gefrohren, und das ganze Dach. XD
Heut' Nacht gibt's 100 Pro Schnee.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Brat, 4 stepena je ovde i smrzavam se. Drzi se!!!



Ma jebo to. Neću nigdje do proljeća. Hahahahaha XD


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Dev out here flexing his language skills


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dev out here flexing his language skills


With your max +rep


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nice
> 
> Crazy stuff huh, you don't seem that crazy... yet
> 
> ...


I can get crazy when I am excited .... or angry 

but I was talking about different craziness like changing my mind often 



DeVision said:


> In RL they say I'm a real taurus because I'm thickheaded. XD


interesting


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ma jebo to. Neću nigdje do proljeća. Hahahahaha XD


Jebeno mrzim zimu.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dev out here flexing his language skills




I should've continued my spanish lessons when I had the chance. XD



Irene said:


> interesting



What? XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Jebeno mrzim zimu.



Volim ju ja, ali kad sam na toplom i ne moram nigdje mrdati.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> meh it just feel good to know I did better
> 
> that's spot on sis I feel I have some traits from fire signs too
> 
> ...



What sign do I strike you as sis?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I should've continued my spanish lessons when I had the chance. XD
> 
> 
> 
> What? XD


Dev my first impression on you is a calm and chill which is kinda different from taurus not saying it's bad thing


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar vs Irene vs Gledania, who wins?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Volim ju ja, ali kad sam na toplom i ne moram nigdje mrdati.


Ma nikako. Ne mogu da funkcionisem uospte.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

I am the bossiest


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Zima je najbolja sezona don't @me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Skylar vs Irene vs Gledania, who wins?


Your lewdness


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> Zima je najbolja sezona don't @me


Ti napaljenko.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> What sign do I strike you as sis?


you seem like a friendly and easy to talk , understanding type I would say 
Sagittarius


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Skylar vs Irene vs Gledania, who wins?


in what aspect ?  also don't pit me against my sis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> in what aspect ?  also don't pit me against my sis



Love for @Flame


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

@DeVision  aj da sprdamo malo @Flame 

neke nezgodne fraze koje gugl prevodilac ne moze da prevede lepo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision  aj da sprdamo malo @Flame
> 
> neke nezgodne fraze koje gugl prevodilac ne moze da prevede lepo


tko koristi google translate? brate, mogu te dobro razumjeti


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> What sign do I strike you as sis?



You're clearly Pisces.



Irene said:


> Dev my first impression on you is a calm and chill which is kinda different from taurus not saying it's bad thing



I'm actually calm and chill, and not much can take me off balance, but once it did I'm really hot headed, and thick headed.
I can be really problematic. I'm also strong willed.



テ. D . えー said:


> Skylar vs Irene vs Gledania, who wins?



Gledania, by being grouped above his lvl.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ma nikako. Ne mogu da funkcionisem uospte.



XD XD



Flame said:


> Zima je najbolja sezona don't @me



Good translator!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Love for @Flame


I would understand Gled but me and Skylar too that is random


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Why even have match?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Love for @Flame



I change my vote. Gled is clearly in love with Flame and he's stalking him on a regular basis. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision  aj da sprdamo malo @Flame
> 
> neke nezgodne fraze koje gugl prevodilac ne moze da prevede lepo



Može. Recmo šatrovački? XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> tko koristi google translate? brate, mogu te dobro razumjeti


Tebra ne. 

Jel volis ajvar da mrndzas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I change my vote. Gled is clearly in love with Flame and he's stalking him on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Može. Recmo šatrovački? XD


Zemo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

@Flame 
Tebra loma cajpri stone sa mana daon dasa


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame
> Tebra loma cajpri stone sa mana daon dasa



@Flame deaj. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I would understand Gled but me and Skylar too that is random



'Not according to my sources'


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I would understand Gled but me and Skylar too that is random



T.D.A just jumps in with a comment, and disappears for hours. Dude's bipolar.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Flame deaj. XD


mane sesan da valipro dasa ovo


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Not according to my sources'



What do the letters next to our names mean. Tell me or I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> mane sesan da valipro dasa ovo


English please


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> T.D.A just jumps in with a comment, and disappears for hours. Dude's bipolar.



You're just hating cos u don't have my intelligence sources

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> mane sesan da valipro dasa ovo



gumo ti ćire da i neme mučina. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're just hating cos u don't have my intelligence sources



Kinda true.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki met Sally today


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Oreki met Sally today


Who Sally?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> English please


kadani tebra 




DeVision said:


> gumo ti ćire da i neme mučina. XD


ej i neme adnek dnesispa iz sasto


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> kadani tebra


I don't like darkness... Hard to see written work


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who Sally?



don't know. just that oreki met sally


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Tebra ne.
> 
> Jel volis ajvar da mrndzas?


mosa tilju



Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame
> Tebra loma cajpri stone sa mana daon dasa


anzn sta catepri. cetene neme jebatza


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

da li ste bili u sarajevu?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> don't know. just that oreki met sally


You need good source of information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Not according to my sources'


share the tea then ? 



DeVision said:


> You're clearly Pisces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sounds like the Taurus people I know , they are strong willed and hot headed 
but in general great people you can count on them


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't like darkness... Hard to see written work





@Flame  ran away tho


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> don't know. just that oreki met sally



Who's your source? Can I buy myself into the community?


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame  ran away tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

@DeVision 

sta je ovo tebra??


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame  ran away tho


I wonder if everyone is good then who's the wrong


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>


Did you just get kicked out of your own home


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> mosa tilju
> 
> 
> anzn sta catepri. cetene neme jebatza







テ. D . えー said:


> da li ste bili u sarajevu?



A few times. You? XD
But honestly, were you ever near the balkans? XD



Irene said:


> you sounds like the Taurus people I know , they are strong willed and hot headed
> but in general great people you can count on them



Well, the others have to say if they can count on me. But I'd say I don't disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> 
> sta je ovo tebra??





DeVision said:


>


surprised?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>


Kako si provalio? 

dal i to radi gugl? 




Oreki said:


> I wonder if everyone is good then who's the wrong


All art is quite useless.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> 
> sta je ovo tebra??



mamne jmapo?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, the others have to say if they can count on me. But I'd say I don't disappoint.


How humble of you. Lol I think you're good and don't really disappoint


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge tos ne taspi neme?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> mamne jmapo?







Flame said:


> @Light D Lamperouge tos ne taspi neme?


Kako


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> A few times. You? XD
> But honestly, were you ever near the balkans? XD
> 
> 
> ...



I was in Bosnia


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

a


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kako si provalio?
> 
> dal i to radi gugl?
> 
> ...


amzn njezna


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

mene sprdate a 

@DeVision @Flame


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> mene sprdate a
> 
> @DeVision @Flame



Kako si baš u tom trenu refreshao stranicu jebem mu. XD


----------



## Steven (Dec 2, 2019)

Sprecht Deutsch

Oda @Kinjin wird nen paar ban´s raushauen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge HAHAHAHAHAHAHA





DeVision said:


> Kako si baš u tom trenu refreshao stranicu jebem mu. XD



 


For a moment there I was like wow


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Acno said:


> Sprecht Deutsch
> 
> Oda @Kinjin wird nen paar ban´s raushauen!



Ich komm nicht mehr mit. Ich hab beim verarschen von @Light D Lamperouge einen Fehler gemacht wegen all den Antworten. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For a moment there I was like wow



He asked me in PMs. And I thought it would be funny. XD
Sorry.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For a moment there I was like wow


never question me lewdman


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He asked me in PMs. And I thought it would be funny. XD
> Sorry.


No worries brah, 

I wondered if he asked @Shrike 

I knew there was no way but I had some doubts lol 




Flame said:


> never question me lewdman


Maru


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> never question me lewdman



Le lewd man c'est ton père quand il pousse sa bite dans ton anus petit homo


----------



## Steven (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ich komm nicht mehr mit. Ich hab beim verarschen von @Light D Lamperouge einen Fehler gemacht wegen all den Antworten. XD


Was das überhaupt für ne sprache?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No worries brah,
> 
> I wondered if he asked @Shrike
> 
> ...




But it was hard for me. I was sweating like crazy. XD
Telling him what to write, answering posts in here. Pretending I'm shocked he knows what to answer. 

I'm glad it didn't last long.


----------



## Steven (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ENGLISH PLEASE





Gledania said:


> Le lewd man c'est ton père quand il pousse sa bite dans ton anus petit homo


This is not english

This is gayish


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Acno said:


> Was das überhaupt für ne sprache?



Eigentlich ex-yu, aber so versetzt dass man es nicht online übersetzen kann. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

e te manaʻo i se isi suiga?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But it was hard for me. I was sweating like crazy. XD
> Telling him what to write, answering posts in here. Pretending I'm shocked he knows what to answer.
> 
> I'm glad it didn't last long.


You almost pulled it off lol. 


But my hawkeyes see everything.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ENGLISH PLEASE


I agree lol

Reading the convo be like


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Start speaking English


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I agree lol
> 
> Reading the convo be like



what do you want to know?


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> you seem like a friendly and easy to talk , understanding type I would say
> Sagittarius



Awww sis! Thank you for the  words. 

I knew you were air or fire since you're very bubbly, witty and always have interesting topics to talk about. 

Hehe, I'm  an aries.  (I put the wrong b-day in my forum info) 



DeVision said:


> You're clearly Pisces.
> 
> I'm actually calm and chill, and not much can take me off balance, but once it did I'm really hot headed, and thick headed.
> I can be really problematic. I'm also strong willed.



Hehe, I'm not a pisces but I'm curious to know what gave you the impression I was ~ 

Also, I sooo knew you were a Taurus when Irene made me think about the OLers sign when she proposed the topic. You're relaxed and chill and always on a positive note. 

I also think TDA is an Aquarius or a Capricorn. 
Oreki hinted he's an Aries
Soca is probably a Scorpio 
Flame is a Sagittarius


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> what do you want to know?



Give me my answer!! 
(and give us more leaks)


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I agree lol
> 
> Reading the convo be like



Don't read the french part.
Please don't.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Don't read the french part.
> Please don't.


Glewdania


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Hehe, I'm not a pisces but I'm curious to know what gave you the impression I was ~



To be honest I don't know much about zodiacs. 
It was the first thing that came to my mind (well, I was about to write "fishes" and googled it to see it's not called fishes XD)
I hope you're not disappointed. 



Skylar said:


> Also, I sooo knew you were a Taurus when Irene made me think about the OLers sign when she proposed the topic. You're relaxed and chill and always on a positive note.



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

The public needs a summarized translation of what just transpired


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Awww sis! Thank you for the  words.
> 
> I knew you were air or fire since you're very bubbly, witty and always have interesting topics to talk about.
> 
> ...


We have same sign lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> what do you want to know?


Everything 


Skylar said:


> Awww sis! Thank you for the  words.
> 
> I knew you were air or fire since you're very bubbly, witty and always have interesting topics to talk about.
> 
> ...


Oh sis thx 
Oh Aries and Sigs do have some common things  

when is your real bday ? I am gonna note it so I can wish you a happy birthday 

Also I wanna think about other OLers signs but rn I am lazy lol


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We have same sign lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


>


We're the bossiest... Let's take over this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The public needs a summarized translation of what just transpired


@DeVision 
could you explain please? I cannot type a lot now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Don't read the french part.
> Please don't.


Too late 
My innocence is gone


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Everything
> 
> Oh sis thx
> Oh Aries and Sigs do have some common things
> ...



3pm tomorrow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> My innocence is gone


Did it ever exist tho?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Did it ever exist tho?



ofc  

I will have to blame people here for being naughty 





テ. D . えー said:


> 3pm tomorrow


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> could you explain please? I cannot type a lot now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> ofc








Irene said:


> I will have to blame people here for being naughty


You lewd man.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You lewd man.


I am not a man 

or maybe I am , who knows


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am not a man
> 
> or maybe I am , who knows


Doesn't mean you cannot be lewd tho.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Everything
> 
> Oh sis thx
> Oh Aries and Sigs do have some common things
> ...




It's March 25 

Being lazy is the way to go around these corners  



Oreki said:


> We're the bossiest... Let's take over this



Yass Less do dis! After everything is conquered, everyone in the OL must be converted to the Luffy cult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> It's March 25
> 
> Being lazy is the way to go around these corners
> 
> ...


Yessssss.... Luffy cult


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

are we gonna start bets on when this convo will end ?



at this rate it gonna take a month


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> are we gonna start bets on when this convo will end ?
> 
> 
> 
> at this rate it gonna take a month


Well the last convo escalated fast but then slow down in the middle


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well the last convo escalated fast but then slow down in the middle


well I will be busy in this month  but I am not the only person here so who knows 
I say January at best and March at least


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> well I will be busy in this month  but I am not the only person here so who knows
> I say January at best and March at least


March I think


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

You have potential. You can be my apprentice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Being lazy is the way to go around these corners



Hey, hey.. You're mean again. Bully.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You have potential. You can be my apprentice.



I was lazy (@Skylar ) to search for the OP font. Don't even know which one they're using.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You have potential. You can be my apprentice.


My justice will prevail. Even if it means destroying an old member like you!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> My justice will prevail. Even if it means destroying an old member like you!


Do it now


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Footage of me vs Oreki


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Footage of me vs Oreki


I am still new generation... Let me reach my prime... though i can see future now and have advance coa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Footage of me vs Oreki


Kizaru is such a beast.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am still new generation... Let me reach my prime... though i can see future now and have advance coa



Your prime level is still too weak vs heavyweights


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

@Kinjin  Brah thank you. 

I cannot rep you back tho, I am 24'd now. 
Sorry.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Kinjin  Brah thank you.
> 
> I cannot rep you back tho, I am 24'd now.
> Sorry.


No need to rep back. I've more than enough save them for others.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No need to rep back. I've more than enough save them for others.


That's very nice of you. 


But I gotta rep you back tho.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Reki v DeV


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Reki v Rene


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Reki v Dania


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Reki v Sky


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Your prime level is still too weak vs heavyweights


My prime level can knock you out with CoC alone


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Oops... TDA not aware of the power of conqueror


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> My prime level can knock you out with CoC alone



You don't even believe your own words.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You don't even believe your own words.


I consider them fact


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I consider them fact



How can you be > me, when you lost to Kinjin?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> How can you be > me, when you lost to Kinjin?


It was rookie me.. current me can see future and can tell


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was rookie me.. current me can see future and can tell



Sorry but you never made it to the New World.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sorry but you never made it to the New World.


Remember what you told me

"Don't go plucking fine sprouts... it's only just beginning!! Their era, that is!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

So     is Ray huh.


I am Mihawk btw.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember what you told me
> 
> "Don't go plucking fine sprouts... it's only just beginning!! Their era, that is!"



Yes @Light D Lamperouge to be Pirate King


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

just ate and chilling like a villain.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sorry but you never made it to the New World.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

I wanna be Reiju


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Luffy wank


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yes @Light D Lamperouge to be Pirate King


So I am the WSS and PK. 

Damn Zoro's gonna be too stronk once he beats me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Luffy wank


Does it even exist


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Does it even exist


Apparently it does here .


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

@Irene why do you want to be reiju


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Apparently it does here .


Apparently I haven't seen lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Irene why do you want to be reiju


Because she doesn't show her one eye


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Apparently I haven't seen lol


Luffy RP is wank


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Because she doesn't show her one eye


Is that legit ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Irene why do you want to be reiju


Because i like her  she is just chilling most of the time while being cool and not minding things around her , and a princess , seems like a life goals to me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Luffy RP is wank


Accept the wank and move on like many others... You cannot against them you're gonna get burned


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Because i like her  she is just chilling most of the time while being cool and not minding things around her , and a princess , seems like a life goals to me


You want to be a mass murderer and killer?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Actually forget about it I don't wanna be Reiju , I wanna be Rejiu's Waifu


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Accept the wank and move on like many others... You cannot against them you're gonna get burned


I urge everyone to abandon wank unless it’s Big Mom wank.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You want to be a mass murderer and killer?


Yea sure


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You want to be a mass murderer and killer?


Sounds legit


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I urge everyone to abandon wank unless it’s Big Mom wank.


That's impossible


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea sure


Damn. Who is her Wheyfu?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge I know I am optimistic but don't show to the world..
 It's bad for the reputation


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's impossible


No it’s not. I used to wank Zoro. But I stopped.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I know I am optimistic but don't show to the world..
> It's bad for the reputation


Ight, I got you. 





RossellaFiamingo said:


> No it’s not. I used to wank Zoro. But I stopped.


Zoro wank doesn't exist. There are only facts.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No it’s not. I used to wank Zoro. But I stopped.


You did a right thing... Just tag me when you need support for big mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ight, I got you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prime example of Zoro wank.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Zoro doesn't exist... It's all illusion of two piece


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Damn. Who is her Wheyfu?


Me  

it's Oda's fault I keep forgetting that Eustass Kidd exists


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Kidd is dead weight


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You did a right thing... Just tag me when you need support for big mom


 Another chad joins the Mama family.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Prime example of Zoro truth. Hardcore facts.


Agree.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Another chad joins the Mama family.


I didn't Join her.... I still belong to straw hats 

Just supporting a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Me
> 
> it's Oda's fault I keep forgetting that Eustass Kidd exists


Wait. You unironically like Kidd? I only support Kidd to put down Zoro. I thought that was what most people who supported Kidd did...


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> he's a king  of wank.


Hard agree


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I didn't Join her.... I still belong to straw hats
> 
> Just supporting a bit


Good enough for me.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wait. You unironically like Kidd? I only support Kidd to put down Zoro. I thought that was what most people who supported Kidd did...


Idc about power level shit 

And yea he is my favorite character  for serious reasons


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wait. You unironically like Kidd? I only support Kidd to put down Zoro. I thought that was what most people who supported Kidd did...


She's likes Kidd to the point she's gonna rate every Kidd related chapter 10 when he's just sitting in one place


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hard agree


Don't make me hit you with that optimistic rating.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Don't make me hit you with that optimistic rating.


I can hit too... To the heart lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Idc about power level shit
> 
> And yea he is my favorite character  for serious reasons


Truly... Kid just a fodder with red hair


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Zoro and Mohawk are both overrated 
You can add to them Luffy and Ice too 

Oh I forgot about the Red Snitch and Dogtooth  

I really diskike over wanked characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Idc about power level shit
> 
> And yea he is my favorite character  for serious reasons


Well that’s different I suppose. He’s not half bad but the nail polish and lipstick. Well I like BM despite her looking like a ogre so I can’t say much.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Zoro and Mohawk are both overrated
> You can add to them Luffy and Ice too
> 
> Oh I forgot about the Red Snitch and Dogtooth
> ...


You won my heart


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Zoro and Mohawk are both overrated
> You can add to them Luffy and Ice too
> 
> Oh I forgot about the Red Snitch and Dogtooth
> ...


You call him red snitch him for what... Oh he showed that cocky Kidd his place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Zoro and Mohawk are both overrated


No.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Well that’s different I suppose. He’s not half bad but the nail polish and lipstick. Well I like BM despite her looking like a ogre so I can’t say much.


C'mon Rosella that what make him hot  


Oreki said:


> Truly... Kid just a fodder with red hair


Still better than your faves


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> C'mon Rosella that what make him hot
> 
> Still better than your faves


My favs are like the light to the dark


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> C'mon Rosella that what make him hot
> 
> Still better than your faves


Makes him less intimidating. He looks like a homeless clown that sells himself as a side gig


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You call him red snitch him for what... Oh he showed that cocky Kidd his place


Red Snitch gets Ls left and Right  from BB tolord of the coast 

Imagine losing to a fish 

Kidd can't relate


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You call him red snitch him for what... Oh he showed that cocky Kidd his place


It wasn't even Shanks brah. It was the monkey in his crew. 



Confirmed by Oda as well


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Red Snitch gets Ls left and Right  from BB tolord of the coast
> 
> Imagine losing to a fish
> 
> Kidd can't relate


Didn’t he take poor man buggy’s arm?


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Makes him less intimidating. He looks like a homeless clown that sells himself as a side gig


He looks perfect and don't need changing and he is the 2nd hottest character after Mingo  sadly not everyone is intellectual and can appreciate the king


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Red Snitch gets Ls left and Right  from BB tolord of the coast
> 
> Imagine losing to a fish
> 
> Kidd can't relate


He didn't lose to fish... Give your information good confirmation... He didn't lost any fight which makes him badass


Kidd crew struggling to live because of kaido if not for luffy he would have dead with killer lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> He looks perfect and don't need changing and he is the 2nd hottest character after Mingo  sadly not everyone is intellectual and can appreciate the king


Croco boy though.....

He has the best design hands down


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It wasn't even Shanks brah. It was the monkey in his crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Oda as well


Whatever helps you sleep at night  

Mohawk is still overrated


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

@Oreki @Irene why are you jealous of Zoro?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It wasn't even Shanks brah. It was the monkey in his crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Oda as well


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Oreki @Irene why are you jealous of Zoro?


The most wanked character in the fandom.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Oreki @Irene why are you jealous of Zoro?


I am just supporting Irene


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Mohawk is still overrated


Oda disagrees tho.


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Oreki @Irene why are you jealous of Zoro?


I am not jealous , I actually ship ZoSan but the way his fans act is just


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

Also zoro is lame


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Also zoro is lame


Swears he would never lose again.....loses


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 2, 2019)

Break time over... back to soul crushing studying.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The most wanked character in the fandom.



Let thy hatred and envy flounder fritter


----------



## Oreki (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Break time over... back to soul crushing studying.


Good luck with soul crushing study. 

I gotta sleep too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Swears he would never lose again.....loses



You must be reading One Pace


----------



## Irene (Dec 2, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Break time over... back to soul crushing studying.


Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe some do


Yes, they do. more than us!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea saying a guy is hot


Yes because hot means big brain, degrees, and Karisma.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmm


Hmmmm


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Let's throw a 100 dice.
> 
> 
> The one with the highest amount get repped by kinjin. *The 2 others get negged.*
> ...


By colours


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> wait I wanna throw too
> 
> LOOL I beat you all


meh


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Etherborn (Dec 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> I actually ship ZoSan



Sounds like you're trying to push together two super-magnets of the same polarity. With chopsticks.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2019)

Seems quiet


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Ningen fear my wrath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Seems quiet


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Sounds like you're trying to push together two super-magnets of the same polarity. With chopsticks.


to me they are more similar then they are different,  also they way they act around each other in canon can't help but ship them


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

Morning  

Hope y'all have a good day


----------



## tangerine07 (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope y'all have a good day


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Seems quiet


As it should be


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


>


Tan  

How is your day going so far ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

@Gledania either you like the word Raftel or you don't. Choose one, can't swing both ways.


----------



## tangerine07 (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> Tan
> 
> How is your day going so far ?




it's a very rainy day, I am going to finish my work soon before electricity goes out 

how are you?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Was your favourite


tangerine07 said:


> it's a very rainy day, I am going to finish my work soon before electricity goes out
> 
> how are you?



Roll die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


> it's a very rainy day, I am going to finish my work soon before electricity goes out
> 
> how are you?


Oh good luck with your work 


I am fine , just lazing around


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope y'all have a good day





tangerine07 said:


>


----------



## Steven (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi BadAssN1ggas


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Acno said:


> Hi BadAssN1ggas


Hi not mr. badass


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Acno said:


> Hi BadAssN1ggas


Hello @Shanks4Life


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello @Shanks4Life


Hello


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hello


What is with that Girlish Avy?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> What is with that Girlish Avy?


It's Miyamura Izumi the coolest shonen romcom manga guy


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> romcom manga guy


My point exactly!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> My point exactly!


It's shounen


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Gledania either you like the word Raftel or you don't. Choose one, can't swing both ways.



Raftel >>>>> Laugh tale 

Is it clear now


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> What is with that Girlish Avy?


Oreki only wears bishonen avatars


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Oreki only wears bishonen avatars


No... DMC Nero is not bishonen lol

I wear his avatar often


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Oreki only wears bishonen avatars




Maybe next avy!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

He is...


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> He is...


I will wear Kratos avy next time


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I will wear Kratos avy next time


Press X to doubt!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Don't you guys laugh, for me that manga was more important than 99% of what I read.


No.. it was pretty lame to be honest


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Press X to doubt!


I am gonna wear it for 12 hours... that's a promise


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No.. it was pretty lame to be honest


Lame is that Vergil wannabe called Nero.




Also, I don't want to talk with you about lame, If that manga was lame well Boruto and Sasuke are


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Lame is that Vergil wannabe called Nero.


I don't wanna be Vergil... It's Nero

Oh Yeah I think I can wear Vergil avy



QMS said:


> Also, I don't want to talk with you about lame, If that manga was lame well Boruto and Sasuke are


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Oh Yeah I think I can wear Vergil avy





Oreki said:


>


So you like Bishonen, Lame Burritos and Emo kids like Sasuke so next avy should be :


EMO .

And this is still a tier above Sasuke!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> So you like Bishonen, Lame Burritos and Emo kids like Sasuke so next avy should be :
> 
> 
> EMO .
> ...


I don't like V avy much... I think after Nero I can wear Vergil avy lol


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't like V avy much... I think after Nero I can wear Vergil avy lol


Found one for you:


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Found one for you:


Look at the greatness... he still alive even after Madara stab blade through him... that just greatness


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Don't you guys laugh, for me that manga was more important than 99% of what I read.



Tell me why?
I think I've read this manga but it was controversial.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am gonna wear it for 12 hours... that's a promise


Naisu


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> that just greatness


Delusion spotted

Greatness:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell me why?
> I think I've read this manga but it was controversial.


I liked the story, I loved that the dude learned that to become a good partner he first needs to have a purpose and become strong.
Something that resembles RL.


----------



## Steven (Dec 3, 2019)

Madara>Sasuke


----------



## Steven (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello @Shanks4Life


How is DS?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Acno said:


> How is DS?


After losing my save I did an 7h marathon in 2 days and I almost arrived to the same point as before.

Well, 20 lvl below!


----------



## Steven (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> After losing my save I did an 7h marathon in 2 days and I almost arrived to the same point as before.
> 
> Well, 20 lvl below!


How you can lose your save?

Did you delete it?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Acno said:


> How you can lose your save?


Was playing on a private computer linked to a streaming device, the computer had to be resofted and I did not have access to the save so ...


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Acno said:


> Did you delete it?


If it was that simple I would have just used a recovery software!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Raftel >>>>> Laugh tale
> 
> Is it clear now



So you have no issues with Laugh Tale?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I will wear Kratos avy next time



You're more like Atreus


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're more like Atreus


Comparing me with the guy who's around 10 c'mon


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

@QMS If I make you an avy are you gonna wear it?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS If I make you an avy are you gonna wear it?


Hmmm  ... depends!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm  ... depends!


What type you want me to make?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What type you want me to make?


Surprise me, think of what I like and make one!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> Surprise me, think of what I like and make one!


Hmm................... I am not good with funny stuff, but I'll make you a good one


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Comparing me with the guy who's around 10 c'mon



You're closer to 10 than you are 30.


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

would be interesting to see One Piece in SNK style


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're closer to 10 than you are 30.


Funny you think Kratos is 30


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Luffy in dbz style is just goku with the strawhat


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy in dbz style is just goku with the strawhat


Same goes for Midoriya style lol


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> would be interesting to see One Piece in SNK style


I couldn't get into AoT. Just didn't capture my interest. 

How good is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Funny you think Kratos is 30



You need to practice your reading comprehension


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I couldn't get into AoT. Just didn't capture my interest.
> 
> How good is it?



Epic writing and story dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You need to practice your reading comprehension


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You need to practice your reading comprehension



I could say the same for you.


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I couldn't get into AoT. Just didn't capture my interest.
> 
> How good is it?


I don't read it myself , I was just thinking about the manga art style 

also everytime I go on OP Reddit I remember why I avoid it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> I don't read it myself , I was just thinking about the manga art style
> 
> also everytime I go on OP Reddit I remember why I avoid it


Some nice cosplay are posted there.


*Spoiler*: __ 







@MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I couldn't get into AoT. Just didn't capture my interest.
> 
> How good is it?


Attack on Titan has been a constant delivery of mystery done right, evolving plots, morally grey characters, suspense, and surprises. The artwork and animation are beautiful, the soundtrack is incredible, and the voice acting is full of passion. I don't know what you're waiting for to watch the anime or read the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Some nice cosplays are posted there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


on that topic , I was just watching that post , so many creepy & annoying comments on there like


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> on that topic , I was just watching that post , so many creepy & annoying comments on there like


Instead of just enjoying it they complain about her lack of thiccness lol

Reiju 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

@Kinjin How long is pwngoat banned ? Is it another long lasting banned of 3/4 months again ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Instead of just enjoying it they complain about her lack of thiccness lol
> 
> Reiju
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


There's one op reactor(supermechafrieza) who did a reiju cosplay too


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> There's one op reactor(supermechafrieza) who did a reiju cosplay too


Unfortunately supermechafrieza associates herself with Geekdom101 

This one nailed it.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin How long is pwngoat banned ? Is it another long lasting banned of 3/4 months again ?


When you keep getting banned bans become longer not shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> When you keep getting banned bans become longer not shorter.



Lol Can't wait to see him again in 2020.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Unfortunately supermechafrieza associates herself with Geekdom101
> 
> This one nailed it.


lawd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I could say the same for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> When you keep getting banned bans become longer not shorter.


I don't think that applies to everyone in here.  See my pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I could say the same for you.



You're confused


----------



## Irene (Dec 3, 2019)

So many pretty Reijus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're confused


I could say the same for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Erkan12 said:


> I don't think that applies to everyone in here.  See my pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Me: "let's have an adult subsection"

Ppl:  Marie FFS! 

Also ppl: "Let's share half nude Reiju in the convo thread "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Is it me, or is the Naruto one completely off?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

@Kinjin permission to slay these fools?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it me, or is the Naruto one completely off?


I got my future avy JOJO .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Kinjin permission to slay these fools?


You have my permission for this one:


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

@Gledania you still don't get it


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it me, or is the Naruto one completely off?


Yeah, don't like the DB one either.



テ. D . えー said:


> @Kinjin permission to slay these fools?


As long as you don't flame everything is fair game in this feud.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're confused



I tell you I hate laugh tale and rather prefer raftel you tell me "So you hate the OP dream" ???


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

oh shit I just peeped the polls

@DeVision vs the dice


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

@MasterBeast @Kamina. @Marie @Shiba D. Inu @Seraphoenix @DeVision @Flame @Fel1x @Acno @Don King @Dark @shaantu 

Vote in the convo pool.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> oh shit I just peeped the polls
> 
> @DeVision vs the dice





But it's legit.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Who made the poll, and why are you hurting me.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> oh shit I just peeped the polls
> 
> @DeVision vs the dice


The biggest feud in nf!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I tell you I hate laugh tale and rather prefer raftel you tell me "So you hate the OP dream" ???



You don't like Raftel.

Laugh Tale


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But it's legit.


That's why it's winning the poll


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's why it's winning the poll



It's not winning. It's stomping.
Need to find Kin's event and post it to remind people. 

Speaking of events, let's make and event so we don't die this OP-less week.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's not winning. It's stomping.
> Need to find Kin's event and post it to remind people.
> 
> Speaking of events, let's make and event so we don't die this OP-less week.


Yeah... and @Shrike game never came to life


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> The biggest feud in nf!


Ain't no fued it was one sided beat down. Dice had devision down like, why'd you roll me? Why the fuck did you roll me?!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

Sera is a worthy, if annoying, opponent

but  >


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... and @Shrike game never came to life



He made one in the alley. Probably has to much going on in RL to host two. 



Soca said:


> Ain't no fued it was one sided beat down. Dice had devision down like



Oh you didn't, did you? 
Throwing a 100 side dice and expect a 95!


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He made one in the alley. Probably has to much going on in RL to host two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even now its still one sided


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He made one in the alley. Probably has to much going on in RL to host two.


Didn't knew that... it is actually stressing to host two games lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Even now its still one sided



I'll prove you wrong!
I'm gonna predict my next throw.
It's gonna be a 1!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

That dice neg diffed me


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

FFS. Even with a 50% chance I lose.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll prove you wrong!
> I'm gonna predict my next throw.
> It's gonna be a 1!


You and dice and not meant to be together


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Worry not, something is coming.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You and dice and not meant to be together


They're like oil and water


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He made one in the alley. Probably has to much going on in RL to host two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> I'll prove you wrong!
> I'm gonna predict my next throw.
> It's gonna be a 1!



stop breh


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You and dice and not meant to be together



That's just crazy. XD



Kinjin said:


> Worry not, something is coming.



Wow. You broke your back with the last one. Take a rest. Let the lazy ass do something. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Why is me vs QMS even an option when his sword can't reach me?


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

was that to me you lil hoe


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> stop breh



I should bring back my f**k f**k on a flying duck.. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Why is me vs QMS even an option when his sword can't reach me?


It's always extreme diff between you two


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> was that to me you lil hoe


----------



## Shrike (Dec 3, 2019)

@Kinjin is there an event planned this week?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @MasterBeast @Kamina. @Marie @Shiba D. Inu @Seraphoenix @DeVision @Flame @Fel1x @Acno @Don King @Dark @shaantu
> 
> Vote in the convo pool.


My fight with admirals and their fans spans multiple generations of posters tbh. It’s a never ending holy war. The amount of TLDRs I wrote 

2nd would be your fight with Shiba. I swear to god it was like he had some script to rate you tier specialist as soon as you posted.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2019)

Someone should make an OL mafia game but with posters as roles.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Someone should make an OL mafia game but with posters as roles.


I was actually making a game set up like that for the other forum I play... wanna see one role?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Not in the poll

Not voting.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I swear to god it was like he had some script to rate you tier specialist as soon as you posted.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 3, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Kinjin is there an event planned this week?


Most likely a contest rather than a game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> My fight with admirals and their fans spans multiple generations of posters tbh. It’s a never ending holy war. The amount of TLDRs I wrote
> 
> 2nd would be your fight with Shiba. I swear to god it was like he had some script to rate you tier specialist as soon as you posted.


What if he did


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 3, 2019)

Who made this poll 

That said its not a feud i'm just preaching straight facts


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was actually making a game set up like that for the other forum I play... wanna see one role?


Sure



MrPopo said:


> What if he did


@Shiba D. Inu  confess


----------



## Shrike (Dec 3, 2019)

@poll DeV vs the dice. The Chrolloseum and the last game were


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Who does those stupid polls btw?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @poll DeV vs the dice. The Chrolloseum and the last game were



It's always like this. XD
I had luck in the St.Patricks day dice, but after that, never again. XD


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 3, 2019)

New poll option: Marie vs envy of those with legendary feuds


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Sure



*Spoiler*: __ 




You are -PK- (Kira)

[Passive - Always A Step Ahead] - PK always is one step ahead when it comes to humor someone. PK avoids the first attack targeting him every phase, including super-kills. He is immune to Role-crushes, and most debuffs. 

[Passive - Yagami] - PK is immune to any Trackers and Watchers when performing an factional kill action through his [Death Note]. He may not be redirected, and he's immune to deflectors or bus-drivers.

[Passive - It just a game] - PK in game appear to be more serious and think seriously but outside of mafia PK is a good funny and friendly person to talk so if investigated, he will always appear as Innocent.

[Active - Pact with no one] - On even nights, PK can target a player and bullshit them as he does so well. He will redirect their actions to a target of his choice.

[Active - Short Temper] - PK follow his own style in games, listen to little to no one, and He will not allow anyone to call him evil. Once each cycle, he may kill a target of his choice, however, the role will be janitored.

[Active - DN Mafia] - PK is known for his DN mafia games in the mafia section so much can post a public message through the host during the day phase. [1-shot] 

[Active - Death Note] - PK used to known as Kira on the forum and a very big fan of Deathnote. As for that, you are not afraid to use its exceptional abilities to your advantage and kill a player. Once each cycle Kira may write the name of a player in his Death Note. There are several rules, that he must follow in order to successfully use it. First, alongside their name, he must submit their correct role name. Second, he must submit the date of death as well as the reason of their death. The date of death must be no later than 2 cycles from when he first write the name of the target. 

[Active - Kira] - When he performs the faction kill, PK can upgrade it to a super-kill by creating fears with his kira status. [Three Cycle Cooldown]

Wincon: Eliminate all enemies to Mafia 




Huge role madness game for the players around 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Here a poll:

Ol veterans vs "Ok boomers, I got 5000 likes and a pink bar in 3 months lol yolo"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here a poll:
> 
> Ol veterans vs "Ok boomers, I got 5000 likes and a pink bar in 3 months lol yolo"


This is very specific


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here a poll:
> 
> Ol veterans vs "Ok boomers, I got 5000 likes and a pink bar in 3 months lol yolo"



Reminder that we NF pillars harvested reps by the time the average one was ~50 points. 

The likes system didn't exist.

And before all, we have values.

We like likable posts, as we rep rapable ones. 

Not like you, making orgies with the rating system, devaluating everything.

You act like ambitious traders forgeting things arn't free, and trading too much always lead to a system breakdown. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here a poll:
> 
> Ol veterans vs "Ok boomers, I got 5000 likes and a pink bar in 3 months lol yolo"



Tryna start something?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Tryna start something?



Maybe she wants a purple bar


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Reminder that we NF pillars harvested reps by the time the average one was ~50 points.
> 
> The likes system didn't exist.
> 
> ...


ok boomer


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















What do you think of my meme?


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 3, 2019)

they added it



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'll be sending you a link to pirated Photoshop cc 2018 so you can use selection tools.

The aokiji riding bm and L eating is hilarious tho.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> they added it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still a newbie lol. 


I got another one.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 3, 2019)

You're on. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am still a newbie lol.
> 
> 
> I got another one.


There is an Indian dude on YouTube called pixel imperfection who goes over a lot of stuff. You need to supplement his guides with knowledge of the tools/adjustments too. This is if you're actually interested in it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















This one is better imo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

You better kidding me?


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

Someone make that an emote


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame is Gay btw


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Flame is Gay btw


How many times you need to tell this?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How many times you need to tell this?


Until flame admit it


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Flame is Gay btw






Oreki said:


> How many times you need to tell this?


Gled is either homophobic or he's looking for a bf


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not in the poll
> 
> Not voting.



You sold out to the Alley


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You sold out to the Alley



Who didn't? 

Hypocrite.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

New poll entry @Kinjin @Soca 

@Gledania vs Raftel


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who didn't?
> 
> Hypocrite.



How does it feel to be a traitor?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

T.D.A vs. his lame matchups


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> New poll entry @Kinjin @Soca
> 
> @Gledania vs Raftel


You know damn well ain't nobody was fucking with no laugh tale


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Raftel*



Yeah this one is good.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah this one is good.



Laugh Tale. So what was your initial problem?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> How does it feel to be a traitor?



How ironic from someone who sneaked into the Alley just to have a spiral.

I'm not a treator. I'm an alleyan now. My fams are there.

And I claim it proudly.

It just happened that I still deeply love Olers One Piece


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> How ironic from someone who sneaked into the Alley just to have a spiral.
> 
> I'm not a treator. I'm an alleyan now. My fams are there.
> 
> ...



What spiral?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> 'm not a treator. I'm an alleyan now. My fams are there.



I post in Alley some times doesn't make me an alleyard

Same for you


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I post in Alley some times doesn't make me an alleyard
> 
> Same for you



Gledania with the clutch Kyrie step back


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I post in Alley some times doesn't make me an alleyard
> 
> Same for you



I am now.

But I have two family. 

"Flexibility" ya know.

Some here have more than 2 btw.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

@Marie the rep spiral thing is across the whole forum. You can find more info here:


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I post in Alley some times doesn't make me an alleyard
> 
> Same for you


Alleyard ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie the rep spiral thing is across the whole forum. You can find more info here:


I think she means you went to the Alley for rep


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie the rep spiral thing is across the whole forum. You can find more info here:



I touched the sensitive point? 

I was just teasing you bro. Relax.


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

what's "the alley"?


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's "the alley"?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's "the alley"?


Middle ground


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> I touched the sensitive point?
> 
> I was just teasing you bro. Relax.



When it was you who took the bait.

The sword can't reach me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

T.D.A in nutshell


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's "the alley"?



The NF asylum


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> I think she means you went to the Alley for rep



No she lacked the info about the spiral rep.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> When it was you who took the bait.
> 
> The sword can't reach me



Reversed psychology.

Not with me boy.


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

are you guys referring to Broki's Harem by any chance?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you guys referring to Broki's Harem by any chance?


Nah absolutely not


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah absolutely not


NF Cafe?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> NF Cafe?


Probably


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Reversed psychology.
> 
> Not with me boy.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Reversed psychology.
> 
> Not with me boy.



It already worked


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

What are you guys? kids fighting over candy?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you guys referring to Broki's Harem by any chance?



You want to be part of her harem? This is not a NSFW section.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you guys? kids fighting over candy?



Stand back kid


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You want to be part of her harem? This is not a NSFW section.


Already have my own


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It already worked



Be more subtle next time.

I mean, be really more subtle.

And concerning me, be god level subtle.

I'm the puppet master here.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Be more subtle next time.
> 
> I mean, be really more subtle.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> Already have my own


Besides @Gledania who else is apart of it


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Besides @Gledania who else is apart of it


Bold of you to assume he's good enough for my exclusive harem


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Stand back kid


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> Bold of you to assume he's good enough for my exclusive harem


Is that why he's obsessed with you being gay


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Is that why he's obsessed with you being gay


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Some nice cosplay are posted there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Cute but big mom is fat.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Cute but big mom is fat.


Ain't nobody trying to get diabetes to cosplay a big broad


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 3, 2019)

On reddit they don't need to try Soca


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

We need drama rating here


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We need drama rating here



Need a Gledania rating


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Your avy is not nice


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

first drake fan in NF history


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> first drake fan in NF history


Then what you're?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Then what you're?


I'm a Drake/Ryuuma/Zoro fan.

Oh and Ryuuma > Mihawk/Shanks.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm a Drake/Ryuuma/Zoro fan.
> 
> Oh and Ryuuma > Mihawk/Shanks.


You truly deserve the title of tier specialist. Lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You truly deserve the title of tier specialist. Lol



Only in a negative context.
He's gonna go and sprout this nonsense like it's a fact, and when proven wrong never mention it again.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only in a negative context.
> He's gonna go and sprout this nonsense like it's a fact, and when proven wrong never mention it again.



When was I proven wrong ???


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm a Drake/Ryuuma/Zoro fan.
> 
> Oh and Ryuuma > Mihawk/Shanks.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 3, 2019)

Where the  Nami fans at


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> Where the  *Nami fans *at


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> Where the  Nami fans at


Where is the story is set?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Guess which character features in my next avatar creation


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Guess which character features in my next avatar creation


Eren


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Eren



No. OP character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No. OP character


Hmm... Oden, whitebeard


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmm... Oden, whitebeard



Na


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Na


I am not good with guessing games...

Luffy, zoro, sanji etc lol


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not good with guessing games...
> 
> Luffy, zoro, sanji etc lol



no


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

No more mr.nice guy. Fuck Killa hill Naggas


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Ain't nobody trying to get diabetes to cosplay a big broad


is that stefflondon in you avy?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Where is the story is set?



Don't really know

The site only says it'll be focused on Nami


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Went to lecture expecting to get my exam back..... I didn’t.. not a waste of time but I could have been sleeping like I did during a portion of the class.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Went to lecture expecting to get my exam back..... I didn’t.. not a waste of time but I could have been sleeping like I did during a portion of the class.


Sleeping is overrated anyway


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

MO said:


> is that stefflondon in you avy?


ye


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sleeping is overrated anyway


It’s overrated at night. It’s great when you’re supposed to be awake and productive. There is no sweeter fruit than falling asleep in the middle of the day.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Optimistic rating seems to be in love with me, coming in my way like there's no tomorrow


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> ye


she cute.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It’s overrated at night. It’s great when you’re supposed to be awake and productive. There is no sweeter fruit than falling asleep in the middle of the day.


Sleeping when you're heavily exhausted gives the best experience


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sleeping when you're heavily exhausted gives the best experience


You try to push it away but it eventually overcomes you in an embrace almost as comforting as a lovers embrace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> oiji


Best Admiral


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You try to push it away but it eventually overcomes you in an embrace almost as comforting as a lovers embrace.


I see... So this how lover embrace felt like Lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Best Admiral


Possibly. 

He and Kizaru are deffo my fave Admirals, but I cannot decide which one I like more.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

MO said:


> she cute.


Yea dreads is a good look for her.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Possibly.
> 
> He and Kizaru are deffo my fave Admirals, but I cannot decide which one I like more.


Basil Hawkins.....Speed is Weight


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

you heard this @MO ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Basil Hawkins.....Speed is Weight


Ooooohhhhh.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

I became a Kizaru fan within his first moments of action during sabaody.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ooooohhhhh.


 Used this scene in a presentation


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Used this scene in a presentation


To present what?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

@FC Barcelona meet @Oreki


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> To present what?


A stupid presentation about my hobbies, this was Freshman year.


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> you heard this @MO ?


no but I like it. This is the only song from her i'm listenning to right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

In a world without Charlotte Linlin, I would wank Admirals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> A stupid presentation about my hobbies, this was Freshman year.


aw 



MO said:


> no but I like it. This is the only song from her i'm listenning to right now.


sounds cool


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> In a world without Charlotte Linlin, I would wank Admirals.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @FC Barcelona meet @Oreki


What's the matter old man


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


What’s up? I’m just being honest.


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> aw
> 
> 
> sounds cool


Have you heard of this British R&B artist called Mahalia?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's the matter old man



You're both 17 so you won't be the only one anymore lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're both 17 so you won't be the only one anymore lol


Lol... Well if you're finding 17 year then there are lot of users of this age


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What’s up? I’m just being honest.


I know. 

But BM wank 



Maru


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Maru is snapped by thanos... Get over with it already


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Maru is snapped by thanos... Get over with it already


Stop sending me your pictures Maru.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know.
> 
> But BM wank
> 
> ...


Please explain what Maru is.

And yes. BM wank exists and it is potent and virile.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop sending me your pictures Maru.


Fake news... I don't share my pictures, can't have entire forum falling for my face when I am just 17


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Fake news... I don't share my pictures, can't have entire forum falling for my face when I am just 17


Oh damn you’re jail bait


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> In a world without Charlotte Linlin, I would wank Admirals.



You mean like...our world?

I'll tell the Admiral gang they have a new member.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> You mean like...our world?
> 
> I'll tell the Admiral gang they have a new member.


Mama exists in the OP world so I’m obviously still in Yonko family. Oda should have made her an Admiral. This would be the greatest wank.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Please explain what Maru is.
> 
> And yes. BM wank exists and it is potent and virile.


That comment was quite lewd Maru, 
 


Oreki said:


> Fake news... I don't share my pictures, can't have entire forum falling for my face when I am just 17


You are just a child, stop doing such lewd things Maru.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That comment was quite lewd Maru,
> 
> 
> You are just a child, stop doing such lewd things Maru.


Explain what Maru is


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Mama exists in the OP world so I’m obviously still in Yonko family. Oda should have made her an Admiral. This would be the greatest wank.



You're not wanking her from within the One Piece world though, you're wanking her from ours, which is a world without Charlotte Linlin. 

You could always argue that technically you're wanking her from cyberspace, which is a medium she exists in, and in a sense, it's own world. As long as you credit me for this awesome logic.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> You're not wanking her from within the One Piece world though, you're wanking her from ours, which is a world without Charlotte Linlin.
> 
> You could always argue that technically you're wanking her from cyberspace, which is a medium she exists in, and in a sense, it's own world. As long as you credit me for this awesome logic.


Gah! You know what I mean damn it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Explain what Maru is


@MaruUchiha 
Maru is the epitome of all that is lewd in this world, according to lewdman himself. All that is lewd shall henceforth be attributed to Maru. 


Check his profile for a better insight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @MaruUchiha
> Maru is the epitome of all that is lewd in this world, according to lewdman himself. All that is lewd shall henceforth be attributed to Maru.
> 
> 
> Check his profile for a better insight.


Jesus Christos. Who allows this mad man to operate?


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Have you heard of this British R&B artist called Mahalia?


nupe

send stuff


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Jesus Christos. Who allows this mad man to operate?


Lmao, it's just a joke lol. 

Soldierofficial is the actual lewdman of the forum, he just blames everything on Maru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao, it's just a joke lol.
> 
> Soldierofficial is the actual lewdman of the forum, he just blames everything on Maru.


Ah I remember pinning a friend in gym class about him playing Wizard 101 when I was the one who actually played the game.... real devilish. I like it. Even today people from our high school still call him the wizard because of that incident.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Ah I remember pinning a friend in gym class about him playing Wizard 101 when I was the one who actually played the game.... real devilish. I like it. Even today people from our high school still call him the wizard because of that incident.


Lmao. 


But everyone knows who the lewdman is lol. 

Check his profile as well. 

I cannot tag him.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> But everyone knows who the lewdman is lol.
> ...


I don’t know who is duping who.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 3, 2019)

Erkan12 said:


> You're on.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


@Suigetsu negged me for this greatness 

You can't fight with the legend water boy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 3, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don’t know who is duping who.


To this day it's a mystery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> nupe
> 
> send stuff


Okay when I get home. Currently in a lecture.


----------



## Redline (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol..nice poll..you should add redline Oden Vs the rest of the world!
Soca gave you 3 days of advanced to make up some numbers otherwise I would have double you all already lol...
By the way.. @Kinjin , @Soca ...is this avatar I am wearing now considered spoilers?!?.. I wonder...let me know see ya good night sleep tight, see you tomorrow if you are guys can still make it alive... eeheheh....
Redline greatness is back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

* how can we have only one vote!*

*I knew it, your fault again *


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But it's legit.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He made one in the alley. Probably has to much going on in RL to host two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's always extreme diff between you two


maybe but I get the PU last moment


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not in the poll
> 
> Not voting.


I have  a cookie for you if you vote for me, @DeVision  is winning this but ...


----------



## MO (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> nupe
> 
> send stuff


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ol veterans vs "Ok boomers, I got 5000 likes and a pink bar in 3 months lol yolo"


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Reminder that we NF pillars harvested reps by the time the average one was ~50 points.
> 
> The likes system didn't exist.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, I have been studying investment for 1m and after 7 books and multiple demo accounts and courses:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What do you think of my meme?


cute


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Redline said:


> By the way.. @Kinjin , @Soca ...is this avatar I am wearing now considered spoilers?!?.. I wonder...let me know see ya good night sleep tight, see you tomorrow if you are guys can still make it alive... eeheheh....
> Redline greatness is back!


Damn, so you got that ...

Jesus.


----------



## Sabco (Dec 4, 2019)

this poll needs Dellinger vs Kaido haters and most importantly TheWiggian vs anti admirals squad


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @FC Barcelona meet @Oreki


STFU ... Barca > Any of your UK teams


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

LOL the current status is amusing and I like it:

Makes the Uchiha run in fear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Voting


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol..nice poll..you should add redline Oden Vs the rest of the world!
> Soca gave you 3 days of advanced to make up some numbers otherwise I would have double you all already lol...
> By the way.. @Kinjin , @Soca ...is this avatar I am wearing now considered spoilers?!?.. I wonder...let me know see ya good night sleep tight, see you tomorrow if you are guys can still make it alive... eeheheh....
> Redline greatness is back!


Welcome back.

There's nothing wrong with your avatar. Once the threads have been moved from the telegrams to the OL you're good to go to wear spoiler avatars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

I got banned on TMF

And i got tired of making dupes to evade my ban so now i will be spending some time here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> And i got tired of making dupes to evade my ban so now i will be spending some time here.


Why


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why



Made a joke about killing myself which upset the staff enough to ban me.


----------



## Flame (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Made a joke about killing myself which upset the staff enough to ban me.


You fool, you fell right into the mods' trap. Now they're gonna ban you here as well


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> You fool, you fell right into the mods' trap. Now they're gonna ban you here as well



No they wont. epper


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

Twf no pointing fingers emote here


----------



## Flame (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Twf no pointing fingers emote here


this?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> this?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Made a joke about killing myself which upset the staff enough to ban me.



Ey Brook


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

@DeVision  that is not fair mate, you and the dice was made in heaven!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  that is not fair mate, you and the dice was made in heaven!



It's canon. The ship has sailed. XD


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ey Brook



Hello Skrike bro.

And i know suicide jokes are not cool but my head got a little fucked after a car accident i was into and then i had it in me to make a joke like that.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's canon. The ship has sailed. XD


You have my blessings


----------



## Shrike (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Hello Skrike bro.
> 
> And i know suicide jokes are not cool but my head got a little fucked after a car accident i was into and then i had it in me to make a joke like that.



Hope you are okay 

Come post with us a bit more, you haven't been around for a while


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Hello Skrike bro.
> 
> And i know suicide jokes are not cool but my head got a little fucked after a car accident i was into and then i had it in me to make a joke like that.



You Brook? 



Username changings... 

This said I need to find a new one


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> You Brook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Hiding from DDJ? XD


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why? Hiding from DDJ? XD



Avoiding TDA's polls


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Avoiding TDA's polls



I don't think T.D.A made this.
My guess is @Kinjin


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't think T.D.A made this.
> My guess is @Kinjin



So Kin san and TDA are the same person?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> So Kin san and TDA are the same person?



I thought so. But it seems like T.D.A is the younger brother, asking his boss Kin for approval.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I thought so. But it seems like T.D.A is the younger brother, asking his boss Kin for approval.


You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed.


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Hope you are okay
> 
> Come post with us a bit more, you haven't been around for a while


Sure why not. It's not like i have anything else to do.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

@Kinjin do you intend to make  a game this week or the next one ?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin do you intend to make  a game this week or the next one ?


Not a game, but will host two contests this month. One this week the other one towards the end of the year.

Got a game planned for January.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2019)

the ultimate fate of every OL thread --> become a Mihawk thread and get closed


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the ultimate fate of every OL thread --> become a Mihawk thread and get closed


It started to become a thread about Shanks


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It started to become a thread about Shanks


Both are the same thing


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> but will host two contests this month.



Drawing contest ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not a game, but will host two contests this month. One this week the other one towards the end of the year.
> 
> Got a game planned for January.


I hope the contests don't require much skills


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Drawing contest ?


No 



Irene said:


> I hope the contests don't require much skills


I can see you doing well in both


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No
> 
> 
> I can see you doing well in both


I hope so


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

What is this? Some people are being prefered due to relations?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is this? Some people are being prefered due to relations?


What are you talking about


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No
> 
> 
> I can see you doing well in both



So it's not game like WCI event ? 

I think I'm gonna ask a vacation ban ...I don't participate in drawings but I would hate to miss a game


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is this? Some people are being prefered due to relations?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

@Vino and @Oreki I need more rep power.

So rep me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Vino and @Oreki I need more rep power.
> 
> So rep me


Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


----------



## Vino (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Vino and @Oreki I need more rep power.
> 
> So rep me


Ok


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Vino said:


> Ok


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> I hope the contests don't require much skills


Irene is naked again


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Irene is naked again


lmao this momo gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Avoiding TDA's polls





DeVision said:


> I thought so. But it seems like T.D.A is the younger brother, asking his boss Kin for approval.



I had no involvement in the creation of this poll. 

I'm going to sue for defamation and vandalise DeV's building


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


>


:gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> :gitgud


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> So it's not game like WCI event ?
> 
> I think I'm gonna ask a vacation ban ...I don't participate in drawings but I would hate to miss a game


No, a game like that will come on January as I said before.

Why asking for a vacation ban when you can get banned for real?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, a game like that will come on January as I said before.
> 
> Why asking for a vacation ban when you can get banned for real?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

New ava soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> New ava soon



Change your name back to normal


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Change your name back to normal



No


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No



This one is horrible.

T.D.A was better


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This one is horrible.
> 
> T.D.A was better



Laugh Tale


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No


It's retarded


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's retarded



Don't diss the Japanese language


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Don't diss the Japanese language


I am not dissing its you who doing that by using it for wrong means


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I had no involvement in the creation of this poll.
> 
> I'm going to sue for defamation and vandalise DeV's building



I said you didn't do it.

But for other things, you ask for approval. 


PS. Leave my buildings alone!


----------



## Steven (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Don't diss the Japanese language


Nani


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not dissing its you who doing that by using it for wrong means



You're making 0 sense


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Acno said:


> Nani


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You're making 0 sense


It's mean you're using Japanese username on the forum where English is main communication language and its hard to tag hence you're misusing their language to give others trouble.... but come to think of it no one tags you anyway so it's fine in your case I guess


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

can you still be friend with someone who don't respect a part about you (race , religion , sexuality) etc ... ?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Nani used to be one of my favourite players back in the day.



Oreki said:


> It's mean you're using Japanese username on the forum where English is main communication language and its hard to tag hence you're misusing their language to give others trouble.... but come to think of it no one tags you anyway so it's fine in your case I guess


The most annoying to tag are T.D.A. and Rob, especially in games I host.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> can you still be friend with someone who don't respect a part about you (race , religion , sexuality) etc ... ?



I couldn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> can you still be friend with someone who don't respect a part about you (race , religion , sexuality) etc ... ?


The religion part can be discarded to some degree but the other two... I think no


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nani used to be one of my favourite players back in the day.
> 
> 
> The most annoying to tag are T.D.A. and Rob, especially in games I host.


don't let them sign up and problem solved 





Oreki said:


> The religion part can be discarded to some degree but the other two... I think no


why only religion ? if someone is religious and minding their own business how it justify other to be rude to them only for believing in something


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> but come to think of it no one tags you anyway so it's fine in your case I guess


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> why only religion ? if someone is religious and minding their own business how it justify other to be rude to them only for believing in something


That's why I said to *some degree* because the topic of religion is sensitive and I don't know much about it


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> can you still be friend with someone who don't respect a part about you (race , religion , sexuality) etc ... ?


Define respect!


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Define respect!


not respecting = making disgusting comments and mocking it


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Define respect!


Treating people the way you wish to be treated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> not respecting = making disgusting comments and mocking it


I said respect!

Sexuality :
Religion:
Race:


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

@QMS this is 

If you respect me, I respect you back!!


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> I said respect!
> 
> Sexuality :
> Religion:
> Race:


meh i am too lazy to define anything
and that's wasn't what I meant in my question , if you wanna answer it then go ahead , if you don't then ok don't quote me


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> I said respect!
> 
> Sexuality :
> Religion:
> Race:


This is not a class


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS this is
> 
> If you respect me, I respect you back!!




Wait, QMS is a transformer?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, QMS is a transformer?


You didn't know?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You didn't know?



That's why he loves the Japan medicine department.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> You two with full spiral ... no more posting until I get one!



Make me!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why he loves the Japan medicine department.


He loves too many weird things... you shouldn't be surprise


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's mean you're using Japanese username on the forum where English is main communication language and its hard to tag hence you're misusing their language to give others trouble.... but come to think of it no one tags you anyway so it's fine in your case I guess



'mIsUsInG tHeIr LaNgUaGe'


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'mIsUsInG tHeIr LaNgUaGe'


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nani used to be one of my favourite players back in the day.
> 
> The most annoying to tag are T.D.A. and Rob, especially in games I host.



@Azeruth is able to tag me, that's all that counts


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Azeruth is able to tag me, that's all that counts


You should really change your username back to T.D.A lol


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Azeruth is able to tag me, that's all that counts


@TDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

T.D.A is playing the bully. XD


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You should really change your username back to T.D.A lol


His new name is cooler tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> His new name is cooler tbh


Yeah like your username with deep meaning


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> T.D.A is playing the bully. XD



Aokiji > Kuma


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Aokiji > Kuma



True. But Kuma's a true bro. Keeping his promises.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah like your username with deep meaning


Yh but Not this 1

It took me hours to come up with that name so I can't stand when there's many people mocking it

So I decide to change it back


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Yh but Not this 1 but the other
> 
> It took me hours to come up with that name so I can't stand when there's many people mocking it
> 
> So I decide to change it back



Oreki is just the resident hater, don't mind him.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Azeruth is able to tag me, that's all that counts



How many CC points did this username cost you?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> How many CC points did this username cost you?



50


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 50



I thought 50 cc was 1 month color change, not html username


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> I thought 50 cc was 1 month color change, not html username



Both I think


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

I was just about to say Marie tricked you. XD


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Make me!


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> @TDA


It's a power not easily obtained


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2019)

@Soca vacation ban for 3 days thanks


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca vacation ban for 30 days thanks



Why so long?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why so long?


You won't get an answer.


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Twf no pointing fingers emote here


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 4, 2019)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Avoiding TDA's polls


New too expecially since I am not there just becouse I was banned...lol
.by now I would have had 500 post! Lmaoooo


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Beast (Dec 4, 2019)

Gled x flame is a bad romance.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca vacation ban for 3 days thanks



Why don't you just not log in for 3 days?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> You won't get an answer.



Damn you're fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Gled x flame is a bad romance.


Yeah..one of them gonna end up killing the other lol


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Did you missed me baby? XD..miss my gifs kisses? XD


----------



## Steven (Dec 4, 2019)

blond japanese


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Acno said:


> blond japanese



Japanese? 

Duck, Soca gonna swing his hammer.


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn you're fast.


Trying to get back in my prime. I slowed down 


Redline said:


> Did you missed me baby? XD..miss my gifs kisses? XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Trying to get back in my prime. I slowed down



As long as I'm not the target..


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Trying to get back in my prime. I slowed down


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As long as I'm not the target..


one day

one

day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Sup


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> one day
> 
> one
> 
> day



Dislike!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sup


Just got back from Uni. 

You?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Participate to have the chance of winning some forum prizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just got back from Uni.
> 
> You?



jus chillin, was watching utd vs spurs on Amazon Prime


----------



## Steven (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Japanese?
> 
> Duck, Soca gonna swing his hammer.




Kinjin>Soca


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> jus chillin, was watching utd vs spurs on Amazon Prime


nice to see Utd winning, I have been a fan since CR7 used to play there.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> nice to see Utd winning, I have been a fan since CR7 used to play there.



Kane is gonna score for sure. United not winning this.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kane is gonna score for sure. United not winning this.





UTD is winning this


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Dislike!


Dislike all you want. My hammer will swing upon your head


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Dislike all you want. My hammer will swing upon your head



You'll set me up, won't you? 

Bully!


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You'll set me up, won't you?
> 
> Bully!


Aha, my trap has already been set


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 4, 2019)

I have yet to dislike a post. 

Soca could be my first for a price Mr DeVision.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Aha, my trap has already been set



There, now I have to become a mod myself.. :/



Kamina. said:


> I have yet to dislike a post.
> 
> Soca could be my first for a price Mr DeVision.



It's not that hard. Just do it. Soca is a bully, and we all know how to treat a bully. Hurt him!


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

Y'all aint gon touch me


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> *I have yet to dislike a post. *
> 
> Soca could be my first for a price Mr DeVision.



really?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all aint gon touch me



We ain't trying. You're the one who set up a trap for me.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kane is gonna score for sure. United not winning this.



L

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Don..I haven't watch the whole game but only several highlights..., Anyway it appears that after LeBron speech at mid game , then went like 35/7 in few minutes...lol and Luca punished them


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> L


I told him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

L


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Redline said:


> Hi Don..I haven't watch the whole game but only several highlights..., Anyway it appears that after LeBron speech at mid game , then went like 35/7 in few minutes...lol and Luca punished them



Nah. The Lakers were better. Did they job perfectly. Scoring like 40% from inside the zone. But then the referees fu*ked up a few calls, and let the Mavs stay in the game.
But after the half time, Mave came out completely different. They closed the zone perfectly. Had a 19-0 run (I think). And Dončić was killing it. Deserved to win, but still feel bitter because of the referees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Remember when people said this was Kawhi's league now? That didn't last long  King James


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Remember when people said this was Kawhi's league now? That didn't last long  King James



Washed King. 
Kawhi is great. Too bad he needs all those breaks.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Washed King.
> Kawhi is great. Too bad he needs all those breaks.



Kawhi will probs have a much shorter career than LeBron. Those knees are like a 50 year old's.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Kawhi will probs have a much shorter career than LeBron. Those knees are like a 50 year old's.



That for sure. And he'll never get close to LBJ's numbers.
Athlets like LeBron are very rare. Who'd say he's 35?


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

when I check the thread but all the talk is about sports


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Soca who's the leaker?


was there a leaking thread or something ?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> when I check the thread but all the talk is about sports



Where were you when the thread was dead? Posting on Kin's wall?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> when I check the thread but all the talk is about sports



What is life without sports?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> was there a leaking thread or something ?


I suggest to ignore the topic entirely. This is drama shit.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What is life without sports?


Everything.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everything.



Sports haters should be banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where were you when the thread was dead? Posting on Kin's wall?


boyy  have you ever heard of privacy ?



テ. D . えー said:


> What is life without sports?


I can say the same about kpop  



Soca said:


> I suggest to ignore the topic entirely. This is drama shit.


ok


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> anime


Fixed


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sports haters should be banned


I am not sports hater... Who told you that


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> boyy  have you ever heard of privacy ?



TBH I just saw you posted on Kin's and Oreki's wall. Didn't read any of it. But wanted to tease you a bit. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

@DeVision you giving me disagree of all people


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

OL Pro sports team vs OL Sports Hater team

Who wins?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> TBH I just saw you posted on Kin's and Oreki's wall. Didn't read any of it. But wanted to tease you a bit. XD


It's not a wall... It's symbol of peace(laziness)


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision you giving me disagree of all people



It's not a negative rating. Just disagree. You can't say life without sports is everything. That's just sacrilegious


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's not a negative rating. Just disagree. You can't say life without sports is everything. That's just sacrilegious


Meh.... I was mimicking thanos


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Team Sports Haters would get low diffed


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> OL Pro sports team vs OL Sports Hater team
> 
> Who wins?


OL pro sports team neg diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Team Sports Haters would get low diffed


Where did you get the idea I am hater lol


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> boyy  have you ever heard of privacy ?
> 
> 
> I can say the same about kpop
> ...




DeV iş a stalker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meh.... I was mimicking thanos



Oh.. I didn't see that. XD



テ. D . えー said:


> Team Sports Haters would get low diffed



Soca is a Sports Hater (I guess). And I can't go against him, cause I'm legit scared he has the hammer ready for me.


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

I actually enjoy watching football matches and gets hyped too sometimes , but since I am not much familiar with what they call sports clubs I only watch the WC


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 4, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Made a joke about killing myself which upset the staff enough to ban me.



That's a nice story you're choosing to run with where you made a harmless suicide joke and staff overreacted, but it's not exactly the reality.

You pulled your little prank telling the forum you were dying of cancer, kept making requests to be banned only to ask for them undone moments later, followed it up with telling the forum you were on your deathbed because of a car accident and would be dead in a week, started making morbid posts across the forum about how you were going to die, gave your password to a known troll, started spamming countless dupe accounts across the forum, began dumping out insincere apologies and false promises all over the place, still continued harassing members through PMs, trolled and flamed the staff who tried reasoning with you, threatened that this behavior will persist if you didn't get what you wanted, and tried guilt tripping everyone in the courthouse that you were going to end your life if you weren't unbanned which is where MC finally hit you with an IP ban that caused you to come crawling over here.

It's an impressive resume to rack up in a relatively short time-frame.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. I didn't see that. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Soca is a Sports Hater (I guess). And I can't go against him, cause I'm legit scared he has the hammer ready for me.



Don't worry we have Kinjin who will soon usurp him in power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> DeV iş a stalker


Dev liked this


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

Great Potato said:


> That's a nice story you're choosing to run with where you made a harmless suicide joke and staff overreacted, but it's not exactly the reality.
> 
> You pulled your little prank telling the forum you were dying of cancer, kept making requests to be banned only to ask for them undone moments later, followed it up with telling the forum you were on your deathbed because of a car accident and would be dead in a week, started making morbid posts across the forum about how you were going to die, gave your password to a known troll, started spamming countless dupe accounts across the forum, began dumping out insincere apologies and false promises all over the place, still continued harassing members through PMs, trolled and flamed the staff who tried reasoning with you, threatened that this behavior will persist if you didn't get what you wanted, and tried guilt tripping everyone in the courthouse that you were going to end your life if you weren't unbanned which is where MC finally hit you with an IP ban that caused you to come crawling over here.
> 
> It's an impressive resume to rack up in a relatively short time-frame.



@Soca right now when he sees a totally unexpected source of drama here:


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> I actually enjoy watching football matches and gets hyped too sometimes , but since I am not much familiar with what they call sports clubs I only watch the WC


So pretty much like all women during major football events. The Euros will be fun


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

England gonna win the Euros


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> So pretty much like all women during major football events. The Euros will be fun


I am sure there are a lot of women who like sports and won't get happy by this statement lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> England gonna win the Euros



With what tricks?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With what tricks?



Look at the talent we have. Only France can claim better.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Look at the talent we have. Only France can claim better.



You don't have a keeper. And your midfield is not balanced.
Also your "football's comming home attitude will f*ck you up, like always" XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> OL Pro sports team vs OL Sports Hater team
> 
> Who wins?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am sure there are a lot of women who like sports and won't get happy by this statement lol


You're right, although I exclusively meant football. WC and Euros attract everyone.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You're right, although I exclusively meant football. WC and Euros attract everyone.



Euros not so much I think. Somehow the hype is not as strong as a WorldCup (which is normal).


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## MO (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday fellow big mom fan! @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## Flame (Dec 4, 2019)

@Amatérasu’s Son party like a true prince


----------



## Irene (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## Oreki (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!!


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2019)

@Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Skylar (Dec 4, 2019)

Great Potato said:


> That's a nice story you're choosing to run with where you made a harmless suicide joke and staff overreacted, but it's not exactly the reality.
> 
> You pulled your little prank telling the forum you were dying of cancer, kept making requests to be banned only to ask for them undone moments later, followed it up with telling the forum you were on your deathbed because of a car accident and would be dead in a week, started making morbid posts across the forum about how you were going to die, gave your password to a known troll, started spamming countless dupe accounts across the forum, began dumping out insincere apologies and false promises all over the place, still continued harassing members through PMs, trolled and flamed the staff who tried reasoning with you, threatened that this behavior will persist if you didn't get what you wanted, and tried guilt tripping everyone in the courthouse that you were going to end your life if you weren't unbanned which is where MC finally hit you with an IP ban that caused you to come crawling over here.
> 
> It's an impressive resume to rack up in a relatively short time-frame.





The forum is going wilder than my usual mexican telenovela today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son 

Hope you have a great day ahead


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son party like a true prince





Irene said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





Oreki said:


> Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!!





Great Potato said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Xmas event is out 





@Dark @DeVision @Don King @Flame @Kamina.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> really?



Yeah. Well that's mostly because that's the only rating worth value and I haven't seen a post I truly disliked.

Edit: that and people actually take it kinda seriously so I don't want to be mean to them


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





MO said:


> Happy Birthday fellow big mom fan! @Amatérasu’s Son





Flame said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son party like a true prince





Irene said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





Oreki said:


> Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!!





Great Potato said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son





Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son
> 
> Hope you have a great day ahead




Well...damn. Thanks guys 

I wish I could, but it's gonna be a work day I'm afraid. While it was its own awesome as a child, as an adult having a birthday this close to Christmas is a little rough. 

Still, to all my ladies and gents here on the forum thanks. 

Here's to you too.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 5, 2019)

Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Well...damn. Thanks guys
> 
> I wish I could, but it's gonna be a work day I'm afraid. While it was its own awesome as a child, as an adult having a birthday this close to Christmas is a little rough.
> 
> ...



Happy birthday dude! I wish you all the best!


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

@Amatérasu’s Son what I said 

Have a great day even if its work day


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Amatérasu’s Son 


1 of the best posters in OL


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Artistwannabe, Xel, MShadows, Bannai, DiscoZoro20, Mangojellyfish, DeVision, WorldsStrongest, Zembie, animegod12345, MrPopo, *Gledania..*

What's the point of a section ban if he's still online and not studying?


----------



## Beast (Dec 5, 2019)

Happy birthday @Amatérasu’s Son 
Enjoy


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Artistwannabe, Xel, MShadows, Bannai, DiscoZoro20, Mangojellyfish, DeVision, WorldsStrongest, Zembie, animegod12345, MrPopo, *Gledania..*
> 
> What's the point of a section ban if he's still online and not studying?


NF is a drug that he cannot stop take now


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello everyone  how are you ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hello everyone  how are you ?


bad. you?


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> bad. you?


What's the matter?  

I am not feeling better , tired , hungry and cold


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> What's the matter?
> 
> I am not feeling better , tired , hungry and cold


Eat something then and wear warm clothes lol. Inb4 it's also cold here

Nothing, I mean c'mon I am gonna reply I am fine and you will gonna say the same to complete formalities then why not go with something new lol


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Artistwannabe, Xel, MShadows, Bannai, DiscoZoro20, Mangojellyfish, DeVision, WorldsStrongest, Zembie, animegod12345, MrPopo, *Gledania..*
> 
> What's the point of a section ban if he's still online and not studying?



He's studying his ban


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Eat something then and wear warm clothes lol. Inb4 it's also cold here
> 
> Nothing, I mean c'mon I am gonna reply I am fine and you will gonna say the same to complete formalities then why not go with something new lol




I just changed my avy yesterday don't feel like looking for a new one 

 maybe I should edit a santa claus hat on it


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just changed my avy yesterday don't feel like looking for a new one
> 
> maybe I should edit a santa claus hat on it


be like me and change avy in every 12 hours when you feel like it... now this gonna stay for a while


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

OP: tells a lot, but doesn't show that much.

OPM: tells nothing, but shows a lot.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2019)

Only thing OPM shows is Genos getting beaten after tons of upgrades.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Imagine said:


> Only thing OPM shows is Genos getting beaten after tons of upgrades.


Still you can't hate him lol


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hello everyone  how are you ?



Older....but *not *


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

Why was my thread deleted? 

It's a break week after all!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why was my thread deleted?
> 
> It's a break week after all!



What was it about? XD


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why was my thread deleted?
> 
> It's a break week after all!


It was moved to this convo. Besides, cross anime threads belong in the Akihabara Lounge.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What was it about? XD



Something unique and top tier ofc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It was moved to this convo. Besides, cross anime threads belong in *the Akihabara Lounge.*



Lol what's that?

Couldn't ppl make section's names clear?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol what's that?
> 
> Couldn't ppl make section's names clear?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks, I've seen it, but I didn't have a clue what it was about.

As I said @ane I thought the KCC was about country music...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks, I've seen it, but I didn't have a clue what it was about.
> 
> As I said @ane I thought the KCC was about country music...



Lurk more


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks, I've seen it, but I didn't have a clue what it was about.
> 
> As I said @ane I thought the KCC was about country music...


Damn and you are a vet ).
Those PL are more interesting for me!


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Irene


this song sounds different from the sound she usually does
nice change and also nice song


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks, I've seen it, but I didn't have a clue what it was about.
> 
> As I said @ane I thought the KCC was about country music...


I have got done nice county music for ya!


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn and you are a vet ).
> Those PL are more interesting for me!



I first came here for nardo spoilers (the french forum where I used to go took his spoilers here), then I stayed for spoilers discussions. The only non-spoilers related sections I ever went are the BH (cause Dragonus Nesha told me do go fuck myself there), then the Alley cause I was ban'd from the OL and had ppl from here who talked about it sayint it was fun.... 

I did visited other sections, like the cafe and the contests ones. But not that much. 

NF was and still is before all a manga forum where we discuss mangas.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I first came here for nardo spoilers (the french forum where I used to go took his spoilers here), then I stayed for spoilers discussions. The only non-spoilers related sections I ever went are the BH (cause Dragonus Nesha told me do go fuck myself there), then the Alley cause I was ban'd from the OL and had ppl from here who talked about it sayint it was fun....
> 
> I did visited other sections, like the cafe and the contests ones. But not that much.
> 
> NF was and still is before all a manga forum where we discuss mangas.


I was kidding.

But you study psychology. I read a book in that spectrum, can I PM you about it?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> But you study psychology. I read a book in that spectrum, can I PM you about it?



Let's do it!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Let's do it!


It is more of personal development, but it is quite psychological at the end.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is more of personal development, but it is quite psychological at the end.



No soucy...


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> No soucy...


soucy???


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> *It is more of personal development,* but it is quite psychological at the end.





QMS said:


> soucy???



No problem


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> soucy???


I would suggest you to read some Charles bukowski filosofy lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Good evening my good people. <3


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening my good people. <3


good evening


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> good evening



Nice ava. XD

@Oreki that late?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening my good people. <3


Sta ima?


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nice ava. XD
> 
> @Oreki that late?


it's for the new event  
you not gonna sign up ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Oreki that late?


Yes lol. Now there is no school in the morning so I kind of sleep late


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2019)

What's your favourite @QMS epithet among the following?

QMS of 1000 mangas
QMS of 1000 Trolls
QMS of 1000 Right Wing Thoughts
QMS of 1000 Languages


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> QMS of 1000 Right Wing Thoughts


This because it is the most accurate


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

T.D.A of thousand Vs.


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What's your favourite @QMS epithet among the following?
> 
> QMS of 1000 mangas
> QMS of 1000 Trolls
> ...


do you have any new stuff or infos  it's boring here rn


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima?



Evo hladnoće. -6°C. XD



Irene said:


> it's for the new event
> you not gonna sign up ?



Figures.
I don't think I am. I don't know.. :/



Oreki said:


> Yes lol. Now there is no school in the morning so I kind of sleep late



Oh. Good thing. Why?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What's your favourite @QMS epithet among the following?
> 
> QMS of 1000 mangas
> QMS of 1000 Trolls
> ...


Some material for you:


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> do you have any new stuff or infos  it's boring here rn



The official NF leaker is staying low for a while. Who knows when the next leak is


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> Some material for you:



Don't tell me you're one of those JP fanboys


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh. Good thing. Why?


Well I already have finished my high school this year and I am preparing for college and exam is in Jan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Evo hladnoće. -6°C. XD


Lej.Drzi se. 

Ovde je 2 stepena. Odvratno, ali malo bolje haha.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Don't tell me you're one of those JP fanboys


Maybe I am a Joe Rogen Fanboy


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Figures.
> I don't think I am. I don't know.. :/


ok


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I already have finished my high school this year and I am preparing for college and exam is in Jan



Oh cool. Wow, countries other than mine have a good system. I mean, you get time to prepare for collage. We had 2 weeks. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lej.Drzi se.
> 
> Ovde je 2 stepena. Odvratno, ali malo bolje haha.



Svako jutro sve gore i gore. Jutros sam mislio da je pao snijeg, a ono mraz. XD
I ne topi se do 14h jer sam tu iza neke šume i nema sunca do iza podne. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok



Maybe I'll change my mind. If I could choose my team, I'd join. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Maybe I'll change my mind. If I could choose my team, I'd join. XD


that's good to hear 

but what team you will join tho ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh cool. Wow, countries other than mine have a good system. I mean, you get time to prepare for collage. We had 2 weeks. XD


It's for IIT India college... the majority of the students have a hard time getting a good rank or passing in just the first year after you have finished High School so for that every student allow to give exam two times. First when you're finished with High school and second year after. Around 1 million people give the exam every year and only 10 or 12 thousand get the college


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Maybe I'll change my mind. If I could choose my team, I'd join. XD



Team what?

Factions again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Team what?
> 
> Factions again?


You should Join


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's good to hear
> 
> but what team you will join tho ?



I don't know. I'd have to see which people I would like to avoid interacting with.



Oreki said:


> It's for IIT India college... the majority of the students have a hard time getting a good rank or passing in just the first year after you have finished High School so for that every student allow to give exam two times. First when you're finished with High school and second year after. Around 1 million people give the exam every year and only 10 or 12 thousand get the college



Oh. I guess it's pretty hard.. 



Marie said:


> Team what?
> 
> Factions again?



Christmas event. There are 4 teams.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh cool. Wow, countries other than mine have a good system. I mean, you get time to prepare for collage. We had 2 weeks. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au. Odvratno. lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Au. Odvratno. lol



Uslikat' ću ti ujutro. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Uslikat' ću ti ujutro. XD


Moze. Mada i ja ustajem sutra oko 7. Spickacu se haha


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Moze. Mada i ja ustajem sutra oko 7. Spickacu se haha


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know. I'd have to see which people I would like to avoid interacting with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I just saw.

No thanks.

Tasks are ...

And I'm not the gamer type anyway.

I prefer to earn CC points by wining fair contests, and free reps are shameful.


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What's your favourite @QMS epithet among the following?
> 
> QMS of 1000 mangas
> QMS of 1000 Trolls
> ...





QMS said:


> This because it is the most accurate


QMS of 1000 Santa!!
add it to the list  Q


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol I just saw.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> ...



It's fun to participate in those events. Majin Lu is great, but somehow I don't want to be in the same team as some people..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's fun to participate in those events. Majin Lu is great, but somehow I don't want to be in the same team as some people..



I like @Majin Lu san, but I'm not interested in this kind of event.

I'm maybe too old for that.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I like @Majin Lu san, but I'm not interested in this kind of event.
> 
> I'm maybe too old for that.



Don't tag her. She's gonna bomb our thread now. She's mean. ()


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't tag her. She's gonna bomb our thread now. She's mean. ()



Not with me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> and free reps are shameful.


I'll keep that in mind when you tag Rep Bot next time.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not with me.





Majin Lu said:


> I'll keep that in mind when you tag Rep Bot next time.



See? Seeeee? I told you!! 

But rep bot is even meaner.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll keep that in mind when you tag Rep Bot next time.



@Rep Bot Gimme the billion reps you promised me!

You'll have christmas non nudes.


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's fun to participate in those events. Majin Lu is great, but somehow I don't want to be in the same team as some people..





Marie said:


> I like @Majin Lu san, but I'm not interested in this kind of event.
> 
> I'm maybe too old for that.


 the only contest we want to see you marie it's bikini one ! dunno even wet t shirt and twerking contest would be good too....xd
santa approved!


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2019)

Redline said:


> the only contest we want to see you marie it's bikini one ! dunno even wet t shirt and twerking contest would be good too....xd
> santa approved!



@Majin Lu sis does a great job, anytime anywhere.

But I prefer the stuff like the Naruto dice battle.

It was really funny, remember @Gledania @Shrike ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu sis does a great job, anytime anywhere.
> 
> But I prefer the stuff like the Naruto dice battle.
> 
> It was really funny, remember @Gledania @Shrike ?



We were the best team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> We were the best team


old school always rock!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> We were the best team



Faildania = best team?
No way.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Faildania = best team?
> No way.



We carried him


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol I just saw.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> ...



Like me


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2019)

What's your favourite @Gledania variation?

Choose from the following:

- Gaydania
- Faildania
- L'dania
- Shibadania


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> We carried him



He didn't even know what he was playing. He just knew he had to throw dices.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 5, 2019)

I wish to make another tournament based on that one soon. Maybe something like Jump characters. I just need to find a way to balance their powers.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I wish to make another tournament based on that one soon. Maybe something like Jump characters. I just need to find a way to balance their powers.



That' was really a good event. Even though a little bit short for me because my team failed me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

Where can I find Christmas related avatars? I need a character i'm familiar with


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Where can I find Christmas related avatars? I need a character i'm familiar with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

obviously remove mj


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh so yall are gonna flex on me just like that uh?  



Thank you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

This one is great. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This one is great. XD


It does  

Also



That's top tier artwork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> It does
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


You should really try deV suggest avy... The Brook one


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm wonderin why I can't find any with Zoro as Santa. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm wonderin why I can't find any with Zoro as Santa. XD


He's tripping


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm wonderin why I can't find any with Zoro as Santa. XD


>Zoro
>find

something doesn't add up


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> >Zoro
> >find
> 
> something doesn't add up



That's why. He'd get lost. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> It does
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


I was just about to post that one lewd man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

Doffy, I miss you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Doffy, I miss you



Do you think we'll see him in the story again?
I somehow doubt he's gonna be in ID till the end of series. But then again, I don't see him being an ally either.


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

My man Doffy looking good as Santa Claus


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

There's a reason Oda doesn't kill off villains. If it's not for them to return sometime in the future, then what for



Irene said:


> My man Doffy looking good as Santa Claus


I bet he's stealing gifts, not handing them out


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

This remains one of the best pics ever. 




And I love these two as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you think we'll see him in the story again?
> I somehow doubt he's gonna be in ID till the end of series. But then again, I don't see him being an ally either.



Honestly, I think he is done. I only think that he will get out when it's all said and done, to see the changed world after the WG falls.

I wish it won't be like that but it most probably will.


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> There's a reason Oda doesn't kill off villains. If it's not for them to return sometime in the future, then what for
> 
> 
> I bet he's stealing gifts, not handing them out


He is still a bae


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Honestly, I think he is done. I only think that he will get out when it's all said and done, to see the changed world after the WG falls.
> 
> I wish it won't be like that but it most probably will.



Yeah, going by the pace Oda is setting, it would seem like his (screen)time is over.
My only hope is for Croc and him to make an alliance somehow (I don't see Doffy following someone like BB). But the chances are slim.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> He is still a bae



How can you have two bae?


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This remains one of the best pics ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember submitting this panel as one of my all time favorites in a contest



I remember when I first saw this I literally got the chills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

It is great.
But why are you posting french translations?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> I remember submitting this panel as one of my all time favorites in a contest
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I first saw this I literally got the chills


 

This is one of the coolest panels. 


And ofc Waka sama delivers yet another awesome speech.


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How can you have two bae?


Who is the other bae tho  ?

Also I have a big heart  and generous with my love for everyone except rude people :3


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It is great.
> But why are you posting french translations?


the only good image i found

Too lazy to find the chapter so I just googled "Doflamingo wobble"  



Light D Lamperouge said:


> This is one of the coolest panels.
> 
> 
> And ofc Waka sama delivers yet another awesome speech.


I swear his speeches are on a whole nother level. He should've been the narrator


----------



## Irene (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel like the title of the thread should be changed   any suggestions?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> Who is the other bae tho  ?
> 
> Also I have a big heart  and generous with my love for everyone except rude people :3



I don't know. You have those k-pop artists. Baeju too.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, going by the pace Oda is setting, it would seem like his (screen)time is over.
> My only hope is for Croc and him to make an alliance somehow (I don't see Doffy following someone like BB). But the chances are slim.



Yup. Him and Croc might be in an alliance, ruling the underworld in the epilogue.

@Flame Sorry about the MK thing, if I knew I'd tag you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> I swear his speeches are on a whole nother level. He should've been the narrator


Deffo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2019)

Their VAs were on point they truly sounded like beasts


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

how about this! i like it lol


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2019)

or this one too...


----------



## Shrike (Dec 5, 2019)

Redline said:


> or this one too...


----------



## Beast (Dec 5, 2019)

Redline said:


> or this one too...


That’s Father Garp


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 5, 2019)

is this your King? @DeVision @テ. D . えー  and fookin ref is looking but no call Lmao.




and no one hype about these movies? it will be his last one I hope it will be good he's my fav Bond.





Redline said:


> or this one too...


If Santa is One Piece character he could eat the Shiki fruit of levitation. Perfect.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> is this your King? @DeVision @テ. D . えー  and fookin ref is looking but no call Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean King James who's leading the best team in the NBA?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You mean King James who's leading the best team in the NBA?


Remember when the GS has the best record? but they won nothing


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

@Mysticreader  I can't join the event anyway thanks for tagging me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> is this your King? @DeVision @テ. D . えー  and fookin ref is looking but no call Lmao.



Still King. 

But honestly, that can happen. It looks even funnier with the half-step at the end. XD


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Before anyone ask good morning and how is our day, I got an eyelash stuck in my eye for over an hour. There, I answered


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Before anyone ask good morning and how is our day, I got an eyelash stuck in my eye for over an hour. There, I answered


Google it, you might find a solution


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Google it, you might find a solution


 

Seems legit


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Seems legit


There is no hope left for you... With time its gonna get out of your eye lol. 

How did you try to take out though


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is no hope left for you... With time its gonna get out of your eye lol.
> 
> How did you try to take out though


Washing my face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> Remember when the GS has the best record? but they won nothing



Because King James beat them remember.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Washing my face





> Use a wet cotton swab to try to gently grab the *eyelash* if you see it drifting down toward or under your lower eyelid. Only do this if the *lash* is on the white part of the *eye* or eyelid. Try artificial tears or saline solution to flush the *eyelash out*.


This is the solution on google


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Because King James beat them remember.


Kawhi will be going to beat him bad again that he will leave LA.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Before anyone ask good morning and how is our day, I got an eyelash stuck in my eye for over an hour. There, I answered



How is your day


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> Kawhi will be going to beat him bad again that he will leave LA.



Will he even play? Kawhi is a part timer these days. Paul George's team


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning everyone , how are you ? 



Flame said:


> Before anyone ask good morning and how is our day, I got an eyelash stuck in my eye for over an hour. There, I answered



Try with a tissue , make a small part pointed and try to remove it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Before anyone ask good morning and how is our day, I got an eyelash stuck in my eye for over an hour. There, I answered



Just remember @Gledania , start crying and it's gonna be washed out by itself.
That's how I do it.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just remember @Gledania , start crying and it's gonna be washed out by itself.
> That's how I do it.


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

I posted if anyone have name change suggestions to the convo but my post got ignored


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I posted if anyone have name change suggestions to the convo but my post got ignored



That's the curse of opening the thread. You didn't want to leave it to me, now live with the consequences. BWAHAHAHA! *evil laugh*


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's the curse of opening the thread. You didn't want to leave it to me, now live with the consequences. BWAHAHAHA! *evil laugh*


 I can always make it something random 

but cuz I am trying to be democratic I am taking other's opinion


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's the curse of opening the thread. You didn't want to leave it to me, now live with the consequences. BWAHAHAHA! *evil laugh*


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can always make it something random
> 
> but cuz I am trying to be democratic I am taking other's opinion



Yeah, yeah.. I would say the same if I didn't have a clue/inspiration to make up a new name.


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

I keep on seeing rating that I didn't make  

And what's worse they are really random ones like lewd and optimistic


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, yeah.. I would say the same if I didn't have a clue/inspiration to make up a new name.


NOBODY ASKED YOU PATRICE !


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Ok enough of the BS I'm taking over. Where are the YonkouSet? @Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Ok enough of the BS I'm taking over. Where are the YonkouSet? @Fel1x


What taking over?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I keep on seeing rating that I didn't make
> 
> And what's worse they are really random ones like lewd and optimistic



I was just about to say: "Don't you optimistic-rate me young lady". 



Irene said:


> NOBODY ASKED YOU PATRICE !


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Ok enough of the BS I'm taking over. Where are the YonkouSet? @Fel1x



Clear it up for me.
I don't know how the factions work.

I think the yonkou are stronger, but I like Aokiji (for example) more than Big Mom. What am I?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Clear it up for me.
> I don't know how the factions work.
> 
> I think the yonkou are stronger, but I like Aokiji (for example) more than Big Mom. What am I?


Now you're a fan of big mom by  default


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What taking over?



The section. The Set have a majority share here from what I have seen, I am saying it now needs to be handed over to me, the CEO of the Admirals Corporation.



DeVision said:


> Clear it up for me.
> I don't know how the factions work.
> 
> I think the yonkou are stronger, but I like Aokiji (for example) more than Big Mom. What am I?



You would be YonkouSet.


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is the solution on google





Mysticreader said:


> How is your day





Irene said:


> Good morning everyone , how are you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try with a tissue , make a small part pointed and try to remove it





DeVision said:


> Just remember @Gledania , start crying and it's gonna be washed out by itself.
> That's how I do it.


Thank you for your suggestions but problem solved. All I had to do was stick my head in a bowl full of water and blink a couple of times  

I appreciate your help tho. My morning is finally great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The section. The Set have a majority share here from what I have seen, I am saying it now needs to be handed over to me, the CEO of the Admirals Corporation.


@Fel1x I summon you here, show them your Yonkou wank


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You would be YonkouSet.



Nah.. I'd have to fight the other side if I were on one side.
I don't care that much. I just care for the characters.


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The section. The Set have a majority share here from what I have seen, I am saying it now needs to be handed over to me, the CEO of the Admirals Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be YonkouSet.


Is it finally time for a great cleansing? wipe the Yonkors off the map

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Thank you for your suggestions but problem solved. All I had to do was stick my head in a bowl full of water and blink a couple of times
> 
> I appreciate your help tho. My morning is finally great


So you wasted like 2 hours for nothing


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Is it finally time for a great cleansing? wipe the Yonkors off the map


Listen, buddy. I’m going to fly home to your house, come down to that basement you’re hiding in, rip off your arms! Oh, that’s right. Yes, go cry cuz Admiral would never be strong as Yonkou


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Clear it up for me.
> I don't know how the factions work.
> 
> I think the yonkou are stronger, but I like Aokiji (for example) more than Big Mom. What am I?


It's about power levels rather than which set of characters you like more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you wasted like 2 hours for nothing


p much  



Oreki said:


> Listen, buddy. I’m going to fly home to your house, come down to that basement you’re hiding in, rip off your arms! Oh, that’s right. Yes, go cry cuz Admiral would never be strong as Yonkou


You're just mad cause two yonkos are gonna fall down at the same time by the hand of mere rookies  

Meanwhile Akainu is being build up to be the final villain and we haven't even seen the newest admiral


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's about power levels rather than which set of characters you like more.



Yeah, that's what I also thought. But I don't care who's stronger (I think the yonkou by average are stronger), but who's cooler.
And I would never fight the other side by saying he can do this or that. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

What even brings you here? @God Movement Looks like Super might be coming back after all.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Ok enough of the BS I'm taking over. Where are the YonkouSet? @Fel1x


 
Hello, there.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The section. The Set have a majority share here from what I have seen, I am saying it now needs to be handed over to me, the CEO of the Admirals Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be YonkouSet.


there are too many Admiral corp or gang CEOs.
@Shiba D. Inu @TheWiggian


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> You're just mad cause two yonkos are gonna fall down at the same time by the hand of mere rookies
> 
> Meanwhile Akainu is being build up to be the final villain and we haven't even seen the newest admiral


That Rookie meant to take down the entire WG where admirals reside so no biggie...


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What even brings you here? @God Movement Looks like *Super might be coming back after all.*



It is? Hopefully not with that Moro guy.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> there are too many Admiral corp or gang CEOs.
> @Shiba D. Inu @TheWiggian



No there is only one. And it's me. Alert the Set, I've waged war. Wiggian is however my trusted right hand man. Shiba I suppose in a sense would be an ally by coincidence.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It is? Hopefully not with that Moro guy.


Yeah, there's a thread about it in the DB section. They will probably first adapt the Moro arc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Akainu = Prime Garp > admirals = Mihawk = yonkou (>> Ryuuma > Oden)


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, there's a thread about it in the DB section. They will probably first adapt the Moro arc.



I'll have to see what the people think about the arc. Do you, perhaps, know what the general consensus is? Do they like it or not? I mean the Moro stuff?


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu = Prime Garp > admirals = Mihawk = yonkou (>> Ryuuma > Oden)


fug


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> fug


Fug


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The section. The Set have a majority share here from what I have seen, I am saying it now needs to be handed over to me, the CEO of the Admirals Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be YonkouSet.



How many Admiral factions are there? You guys need to fight each other first so there can only be one lmao


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> No there is only one. And it's me. Alert the Set, I've waged war. Wiggian is however my trusted right hand man. Shiba I suppose in a sense would be an ally by coincidence.


we have @Erkan12 . nobody stands a chance against him. this war will be over as soon as he enters it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That Rookie meant to take down the entire WG where admirals reside so no biggie...


No he isn't since Koby is destined to become an admiral


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Akainu is the only character that can fist on the level of Garp

just ask Eisu


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu is the only character that can fist on the level of Garp
> 
> just ask Eisu


Oden's sword "swording">Akainu's fisting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> How many Admiral factions are there? You guys need to fight each other first so there can only be one lmao



A faction name is not important. What is important is the ideology. As long as we share that, we're united. With that said, I'll be bringing this place under the Corporation banner like I have done previously.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll have to see what the people think about the arc. Do you, perhaps, know what the general consensus is? Do they like it or not? I mean the Moro stuff?


It's okay I guess. Just check the chapter threads.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

I cannot stop thinking about Akainu

is it love ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Who's the true Leader of the Admiral wankers?

Choose from this list:

- @God Movement 
- @TheWiggian 
- @Kinjin 
- @Shiba D. Inu 
- @Soca 
- @Garcher
- @A Optimistic 

Present forward your cases


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

there is no such thing as admiral wank

only manga canon


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> No he isn't since Koby is destined to become an admiral


Koby is just one shot opponent for Luffy no matter what level he achieves


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who's the true Leader of the Admiral wankers?
> 
> Choose from this list:
> 
> ...



The desperation has already settled in I see. I just told you that I am leading this operation. Inform the YonkouSet immediately. I know you are a member.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who's the true Leader of the Admiral wankers?
> 
> Choose from this list:
> 
> ...


Why am I even on the list.

Don't forget @Admiral Kizaru and @Astro


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Iirc Shiba doesn't even believe Admirals > Yonko. I suggest you guys exile him.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why am I even on the list.
> 
> Don't forget @Admiral Kizaru and @Astro



They are MIA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Iirc Shiba doesn't even believe Admirals > Yonko. I suggest you guys exile him.


i am true neutral and only a humble interpreter of Godas will

Goda respects the admirals (unlike BM )

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The desperation has already settled in I see. I just told you that I am leading this operation. Inform the YonkouSet immediately. I know you are a member.



As your first action as leader will you detain or exile Shiba since he doesn't believe Admirals > Yonko?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fujitora vs Shanks = an extreme-diff fight either way


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why am I even on the list.
> 
> Don't forget @Admiral Kizaru and @Astro



Word on the street is that mods are pro- Admiral


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> As your first action as leader will you detain or exile Shiba since he doesn't believe Admirals > Yonko?



He is a powerful ally. We have our own issues but, the Set are polluting this land.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> He is a powerful ally. We have our own issues but, the Set are polluting this land.



Can you confirm whether @Gledania is a double agent and is in fact working on the side of Admirals?


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I cannot stop thinking about Akainu
> 
> is it love ?


bad taste


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

This is how Garp vs. Akainu gonna end

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Garp


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Can you confirm whether @Gledania is a double agent and is in fact working on the side of Admirals?



Gledania? He is someone who I trust. I know that he definitely would never be on the side of the YonkouSet. Will you communicate my message or not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> bad taste


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

@Fel1x you got your answer


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is how Garp vs. Akainu gonna end


Akainu only fisted 1 person. but almost every other character fisted him in fan pics


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Gledania? He is someone who I trust. I know that he definitely would never be on the side of the YonkouSet. Will you communicate my message or not



Thanks for the info. About to call a hit on Gledania


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Akainu only fisted 1 person. but almost every other character fisted him in *fan pics*


canon vs fanon

 the absolute state of seething Chadkainu haters


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Akainu only fisted 1 person. but almost every other character fisted him in fan pics


Akainu is so op the only times he's seen losing is in fanfics. Meanwhile Kaido...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Akainu is so op the only times he's seen losing is in fanfics. Meanwhile Kaido...


when it comes time to get captured - always bet on Kaido

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Drama started. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Akainu is so OP that his attack was stopped YC1 Marco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Akainu is so op the only times he's seen losing is in fanfics. Meanwhile Kaido...


Even Kaido's Ls in his young life (him being captured) is actually Ws, cause noone could harm him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Akainu is so OP that he would be PK in 1 year


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Aokiji will always be cooler than Akainu


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> we have @Erkan12 . nobody stands a chance against him. this war will be over as soon as he enters it



Congratulations bringing a spoon into a nuclear war.



God Movement said:


> No there is only one. And it's me. Alert the Set, I've waged war. Wiggian is however my trusted right hand man. Shiba I suppose in a sense would be an ally by coincidence.



Come back into bed sweetheart


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

If he starts from his current level and meant to be the protagonist of the series with goal of PK... that what Oda trying to say... it's like saying Luffy starting his Journey on his prime and prime Luffy gonna be PK in no time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

^ literally the Terminator of OP-verse


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Congratulations bringing a spoon into a nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> Come back into bed sweetheart


@Erkan12 can probably CoC K.O. most of admiral fans. and after that oneshot the others


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

So this is it... our friendly Convo thread is now about to become a warzone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

@Flame it is time to raise the encircling wall and rain down Ryūsei Kazan on the yonkouset


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So this is it... our friendly Convo thread is now about to become a warzone


Not on my watch 

Banter aside, don't take it too far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

>strongest yonkou with Gura couldnt even break down a marine-made wall


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So this is it... our friendly Convo thread is now about to become a warzone



Oreki = Koby

Stay back son unless Shanks (@Seraphoenix) comes to save you.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Oreki = Koby
> 
> Stay back son unless Shanks (@Seraphoenix) comes to save you.


it was Oreki = Luffy 

Get your facts together


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it was Oreki = Luffy
> 
> Get your facts together



No you're more a Koby than a Luffy


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Flame it is time to raise the encircling wall and rain down Ryūsei Kazan on the yonkouset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Current strongest characters are Yonko
Future strongest characters are Yonko too - BB, Luffy

/thread


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No you're more a Koby than a Luffy


Nah...You're just jealous that you get neg diff by me any day


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


>


> Moby Dick, the WSM flagship, survived decades in the NW and encounters with other yonko
> it didnt survive 1 attack from Akainu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > Moby Dick, the WSM flagship, survived decades in the NW and encounters with other yonko
> > it didnt survive 1 attack from Akainu


wow. Akainu > ship. feats...


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Wait... this thread really turning into Yonkou vs. Admiral war... take it outside guys


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> wow. Akainu > ship. feats...


yes, Akainu has many good feats, this was just one of them


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> wow. Akainu > ship. feats...


Last I checked, Shanks' greatest feat is against the Moby Dick


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Last I checked, Shanks' greatest feat is against the Moby Dick




vs


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Last I checked, Shanks' greatest feat is against the Moby Dick


Still shanks stopped his attack casually


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Aokiji will always be *cooler* than Akainu


Yes,Ice is cooler than Magma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> vs


Its shanks who don't even want to do any harm... He just standing there is enough to create a damage meanwhile Akainu had to use his strong moves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Damaging the ship with presence >>> with a named attack

and it wasn't even activated CoC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Now it's Yonkou vs. Admiral vs. WSS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Its shanks who don't even want to do any harm... He just standing there is enough to create a damage meanwhile Akainu had to use his strong moves


dont kid yourself, Shanks concentrated so hard to splinter that piece of wood that he even farted on deck
thats why all those WB pirates got KOed (from the smell)


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> wow. Akainu > ship. feats...



It is stronger than Shanks main fighting style though


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Still shanks stopped his attack casually


An attack meant to a 16 y/o unguarded kid


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont kid yourself, Shanks concentrated so hard to splinter that piece of wood that he even farted on deck
> thats why all those WB pirates got KOed (from the smell)


It was the pure presence of CoC when he didn't want to use... you're acting like shanks doesn't have strong attacks in his arsenal.  If he so much wanted to destroy the ship he could have done it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> An attack meant to a 16 y/o unguarded kid


Akainu is bitch he doesn't hold back for anyone


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who's the true Leader of the Admiral wankers?
> 
> Choose from this list:
> 
> ...


@KuroShika she is marines queen  I don't think there is a bigger admirals fan than her


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

unsectionban Garcher

@Kinjin


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

lol at @God Movement negging 

admiral fans are all the same till their ban


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Where are you going?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Where are you going?


To some other section until fight gets down


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> @KuroShika she is marines queen  I don't think there is a bigger admirals fan than her


KuroShika is the best marine fan. too bad she doesn't post anymore


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> To some other section until fight gets down



Sometimes it's good to get into fights. Makes you stronger


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> To some other section until fight gets down


+1W for the marines


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sometimes it's good to get into fights. Makes you stronger


I am already stronger... that's why don't want to neg diff anyone here


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is how Garp vs. Akainu gonna end


Preach it brother

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> KuroShika is the best marine fan. too bad she doesn't post anymore


Some Yonko fans negged her last time iirc  they couldn't handle the tea


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Some Yonko fans negged her last time iirc  they couldn't handle the tea


too bad, her videos were fun


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> +1W for the marines


I am not even fan


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


But this is more impressive(not that it matter here but still)


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Some Yonko fans negged her last time iirc  they couldn't handle the tea



But considering she's the one who left it was her who couldn't handle the tea. A lot of the OJ peeps couldn't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Acno said:


> But this is more impressive(not that it matter here but still)


i miss Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Some Yonko fans negged her last time iirc  they couldn't handle the tea





Fel1x said:


> too bad, her videos were fun


Was she the one who went all batshit crazy on @DeVision for no good reason?



Acno said:


> But this is more impressive(not that it matter here but still)


Yeah but that's Madara's strongest form vs Mihawk's casual


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> lol at @God Movement negging
> 
> admiral fans are all the same till their ban





You must not know me or what I am capable of Fel1x. Relay the message.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You must not know me or what I am capable of Fel1x. Relay the message.


 we got Rep Bot as our ally


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> But considering she's the one who left it was her who couldn't handle the tea. A lot of the OJ peeps couldn't


Nah she just doesn't care about NF much i guess 
She is active somewhere else


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Was she the one who went all batshit crazy on @DeVision for no good reason?
> 
> 
> Yeah but that's Madara's strongest form vs Mihawk's casual


Both slashes was casual

Maddy has also more firepower


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You must not know me or what I am capable of Fel1x. Relay the message.


another random dude from the Alley (or DB) or wtf you are from trying to start neg wars in OL, which is most friendly section in NF

boring and pitiful. 

Prediction: section ban


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> we got Rep Bot as our ally


Rep bot as in the same bot that banned a member named after a yonko?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Rep bot as in the same bot that banned a member named after a yonko?


Keep it quit... They don't know that


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Acno said:


> Both slashes was casual
> 
> Maddy has also more firepower


True, tho i'd say it's thanks to Susanoo. Overall tho Madara has more firepower anyway


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> another random dude from the Alley (or DB) or wtf you are from trying to start neg wars in OL, which is most friendly section in NF
> 
> boring and pitiful.
> 
> Prediction: section ban



I'm an OLer. Predating your time here.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I'm an OLer. Predating your time here.


may be, but I don't see you post here often for like a year or something. and now you are here for declaring some bullshit neg war.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> may be, but I don't see you post here often for like a year or something. and now you are here for declaring some bullshit neg war.



Neg war? I am not advocating for that. Oh, I left for the same reason that most did. The quality of the section has plummeted. The Set seems responsible for that, it's just time for a clean up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> OL, which is most friendly section in NF


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2019)

Great job, now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Neg war? I am not advocating for that. Oh, I left for the same reason that most did. The quality of the section has plummeted. The Set seems responsible for that, it's just time for a clean up.


you already negged 3 people from Yonko set, or even more (because I only checked your page to see that)

you are talking about quality and negg at the same time. quality is arguments. or funny edit threads by for example T.D.A
neggs are just nonsense bait


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> you already negged 3 people from Yonko set, or even more (because I only checked your page to see that)
> 
> you are talking about quality and negg at the same time. quality is arguments. or funny edit threads by for example T.D.A
> neggs are just nonsense bait



Erkan12 is a troll, he had it coming. Besides him, I only negged you. I agree, we (my team) will bring competitive debating back to the section.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Erkan12 is a troll, he had it coming. Besides him, I only negged you. I agree, we (my team) will bring competitive debating back to the section.


bad start. what about @Gianfi ?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> bad start. what about @Gianfi ?



What about him


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> What about him


Nov 19, your page, his message


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone who thinks Kizaru is weaker than Aokiji is stupid


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Nov 19, your page, his message



I don't recall. In any case, I expect the quality here to hike up fairly soon.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Anyone who thinks Kizaru is weaker than Aokiji is stupid



Not all Admirals are equal


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Kizaru is so strong they just nerf him by making him goofy , lazy, trollish etc ... 

Can't believe people use his trolling for saying that bEcKMan iS ADmIrAL LeVEl


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Kizaru is so strong they just nerf him by making him goofy , *lazy*, trollish etc ...
> 
> Can't believe people use his trolling for saying that bEcKMan iS ADmIrAL LeVEl



No that's Aokjji


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Not all Admirals are equal


The original trio I guess are close but still Akainu is the strongest  



テ. D . えー said:


> No that's Aokjji


Both are lazy


----------



## Gin (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> the Alley


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

well, that was only a guess, I don't know much about the Alley. I haven't ever even posted there. but I remember some guys from there negged OJers as a welcome


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

@Kinjin can you kindly cleanse this thread from the admiral fans. They're outright wrong all the time


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Honestly...  this chat is not warfare, make a thread for it


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Kizaru is so strong they just nerf him by making him goofy , lazy, trollish etc ...
> 
> Can't believe people use his trolling for saying that bEcKMan iS ADmIrAL LeVEl


well, not only trolling now. Databooks said much about Beckman

also: [HASHTAG]#makeKuroshikaReturn[/HASHTAG]


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 6, 2019)

Admirals > Yonks anyday of the year


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

Whatever section war, yonko vs admiral crap is happening  END IT HERE.

I'm deleting all posts pertaining to anything of the sort after this comment. If it keeps happening then hammers are gonna be put down. Y'all been warned. There will be no drama in here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Whatever section war, yonko vs admiral crap is happening  END IT HERE.
> 
> I'm deleting all posts pertaining to anything of the sort after this comment. If it keeps happening then hammers are gonna be put down. Y'all been warned. There will be no drama in here.


*Captain america voice* put the hammer down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeeeey, new targets. I'm off the hook. 
@Soca


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> *Captain america voice* put the hammer down.


Soca in next post


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeeeey, new targets. I'm off the hook.
> @Soca


You're still on my top 3 list homie



Oreki said:


> Soca in next post


Nah this is more accurate


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're still on my top 3 list homie



Who are the other two? XD


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're still on my top 3 list homie
> 
> 
> Nah this is more accurate


Are you trying to indicate that you are a lazy mod?


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who are the other two? XD


Devision and devision


Don King said:


> Are you trying to indicate that you are a lazy mod?


I'm trying to indicate that it's friday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

@DeVision youre in trouble it's soca all along the bully in here Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> Are you trying to indicate that you are a lazy mod?




And when I say it, I'm a bad guy.



Soca said:


> Devision and devision



Don't know them. 


Don King said:


> @DeVision youre in trouble it's soca all along the bully in here Kappa



See. I told you a long time ago.
But he won't get me. The only thing he'll get is another L in his alphabet.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And when I say it, I'm a bad guy.


You're the worst.

Most Wanted in the OL 




Don King said:


> @DeVision youre in trouble it's soca all along the bully in here Kappa


Bullshit

See this



DeVision said:


> But he won't get me. The only thing he'll get is another L in his alphabet.


This is what I was waiting for.

NONSENSE


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> This is what I was waiting for.
> 
> NONSENSE


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're the worst.
> 
> Most Wanted in the OL



Wait, when did you add this?

I'm mr.nice guy. Everyone likes me. Those who don't, are lying.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, when did you add this?
> 
> I'm mr.nice guy. Everyone likes me. Those who don't, are lying.



How comes you bully Oreki and QMS?


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, when did you add this?
> 
> I'm mr.nice guy. Everyone likes me. Those who don't, are lying.


You're being lied too


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision a mafia boss. Has multiple luxury buildings in Canary Wharf


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> How comes you bully Oreki and QMS?



Is this true? @Oreki @QMS 


Soca said:


> You're being lied too



Now you hug me? You just wanna backstab me. 



テ. D . えー said:


> DeVision a mafia boss. Has multiple luxury buildings in Canary Wharf



Why did you have to tell this to anyone? Now you won't get any of them. I'll give you only the house on Hawaii.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now you hug me? You just wanna backstab me.


You won't feel a thing


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> DeVision a mafia boss


can confirm this


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> You won't feel a thing



I'd rather not experiance it at all. 



Irene said:


> can confirm this



Now you too? Damn.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, I don't really care


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, I don't really care



I bully you? 

You're mistaking me for T.D.A


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I bully you?
> 
> You're mistaking me for T.D.A


The only person T.D.A can bully is T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The only person T.D.A can bully is T.D.A



You still avoiding my question.
OMG I never though I'll say this, but could @Soca be right? Nah, right? Or? I'm confused.


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm a living proof of DeV's harassments. He needs to be stop. Let's start a movement  [HASHTAG]#stopdev2020[/HASHTAG]


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> I'm a living proof of DeV's harassments. He needs to be stop. Let's start a movement  [HASHTAG]#stopdev2020[/HASHTAG]



Yeah, but you ain't no human. You don't count.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You still avoiding my question.
> OMG I never though I'll say this, but could @Soca be right? Nah, right? Or? I'm confused.


Who told you that? You don't bully me at all... that's crystal clear lie.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but you ain't no human. You don't count.


Divine entities need love too


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Divine entities need love too


Nope


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> *Divine entities* need love too



Don't you see that I don't get any love here?


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nope


 



DeVision said:


> Don't you see that I don't get any love here?


hey here's a solution 

stop bullying us  

[HASHTAG]#stopdev2020[/HASHTAG]


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> hey here's a solution
> 
> stop bullying us



Come at me bro.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

You're just a dead weight


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)

Can we start now with Mihawk vs Shanks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Acno said:


> Can we start now with Toxic Talk?


FTFY


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Stop bullying DeV 

Also Mohawk and Red Snitch both sucks


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Stop bullying DeV


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

_*There ain't no "I" in team ...*
*... You make me complete*
*You're all that matters to me*_


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> _*There ain't no "I" in team ...*
> *... You make me complete*
> *You're all that matters to me*_


You like Justin Bieber?


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Also Red Snitch sucks


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You like Justin Bieber?


Used to like him when I was 14  before all his scandals lol 

Now i just love the song


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Used to like him when I was 14  before all his scandals lol
> 
> Now i just love the song


I see. Well at least you like his songs most people even shit talk about his songs lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I see. Well at least you like his songs most people even shit talk about his songs lol


His songs are fine lol 

Idk about his new stuff since I am not much interested but I like old stuff like this and As Long As You Love Me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> His songs are fine lol
> 
> Idk about his new stuff since I am not much interested but I like old stuff like this and As Long As You Love Me


My favorite song from him probably "love yourself". His new song "I don't care" with Ed Sheeran is also good.


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> My favorite song from him probably "love yourself". His new song "I don't care" with Ed Sheeran is also good.


I probably listened to Love Yourself before  
Maybe I will check them later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I probably listened to Love Yourself before
> Maybe I will check them later


Listen to this, it's from Louis ex-member of one direction band. It's good


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Listen to this, it's from Louis ex-member of one direction band. It's good


I said I used to like Bieber not 1D lol 

It's fine I guess


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I said I used to like Bieber not 1D lol
> 
> It's fine I guess


Yes, I know but I was just sharing the song lol.


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes, I know but I was just sharing the song lol.







_Girl, I’m dy-dy-dy-dying
nal weonhaneun neoreul No de-de-denying

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> _Girl, I’m dy-dy-dy-dying
> nal weonhaneun neoreul No de-de-denying
> 
> _


I think it's good compared to other K-pop I have listened to before from male bands but again I don't really listen to Kpop much lol.


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think it's good compared to other K-pop I have listened to before from male bands but again I don't really listen to Kpop much lol.


it's just a catchy song I was listening to  I don't listen myself to kpop boy groups much

most of the ones I like are females


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's just a catchy song I was listening to  I don't listen myself to kpop boy groups much
> 
> most of the ones I like are females


Kind of expected as most of the popular bands on K-pop are female bands and mostly K-pop recognize for female bands


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Kind of expected as most of the popular bands on K-pop are female bands and mostly K-pop recognize for female bands


yea 
 also don't forget to stan Red Velvet


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea
> also don't forget to stan Red Velvet


Maybe I first need to start listening to them properly... but I really can't get into K-pop lol


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Erkan12 is a troll, he had it coming. Besides him, I only negged you. I agree, we (my team) will bring competitive debating back to the section.


god movement is calling me a troll  

I think that's rich coming from when your best friend is Blade the duping master and when you still try to bait people after they got banned, don't you think?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Erkan12 said:


> god movement is calling me a troll
> 
> I think that's rich coming from when your best friend is Blade the duping master and when you still try to bait people after they got banned, don't you think?



AHAAHAHAHAHAHA wait, are you really butthurt right now? This is sooooooooooo interesting.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Erkan vs God Movement who wins?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Erkan vs God Movement who wins?



Marc's hammer?


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> AHAAHAHAHAHAHA wait, are you really butthurt right now? This is sooooooooooo interesting.


Nah I just find it funny when you said that, that's all.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Erkan vs God Movement who wins?



You mean, "who won"? I already shoved this nerd in the lockers and took his lunch money. I thrive off Erkan suffering from PTSD. This is fun for me.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You mean, "who won"? I already shoved this nerd in the lockers and took his lunch money. I thrive off Erkan suffering from PTSD. This is fun for me.


Is that why you negged one of my posts in DB Section even when you know that at that time I was banned from DB Section?  You know god movement, deep down you always know I was your superior.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2019)

Erkan12 said:


> Is that why you negged one of my posts in DB Section even when you know that at that time I was banned from DB Section?  You know god movement, deep down you always know I was your superior.



Haha, I actually remember that. Can you screenshot it? I'd like to laugh once more.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 6, 2019)

Semester finally over. Next, we tackle finals


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Semester finally over. Next, we tackle finals



Did it go well?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Semester finally over. Next, we tackle finals


Lucky. I got 23 more days and a couple of mid terms in between. 

GL on the tests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 6, 2019)

Reply bans have been handed out.

Please continue with the usual.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 6, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You mean King James who's leading the best team in the NBA?


There is a new king in town...and another rising star in Texas! Luca the Don!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> There is a new king in town...and another rising star in Texas! Luca the Don!



Luca the Prince but James the King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Luca the Prince but James the King


Yep... it's amazing to know that Luca is doing better then LeBron when he was at the same age! Well, Luca is a pro already, LeBron wasn't


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Blacku said:


> The Hou is the most friendly section on NF.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Just cheking if I got reply banned.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yep... it's amazing to know that Luca is doing better then LeBron when he was at the same age! Well, Luca is a pro already, LeBron wasn't



Yes LeBron went into the NBA straight outta high school! Elite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just cheking if I got reply banned.



You should get a bully ban


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yes LeBron went into the NBA straight outta high school! Elite


Indeed.. but MJ is still the goat..that is undeniable..anyhow he can still be the second best player ever..which is a major feat
I just hope LeBron won't let us down on the playoff, also the Lakers need someone else if they really want to have a go at the championship... imo..they have an easy first month so far , tough we teams are still to came... Overall I am surprised by their run I must say...I still route for kwahi and Paul to win this year...did you see how they manage to stop Luca?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You should get a bully ban



After you brother.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 6, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Did it go well?


Overall yea. The semester went well. Just have to do well on the finals next week to maintain final grades


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 6, 2019)

Bran is an overrated Roider.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

QMS banned, Oreki next.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> QMS banned, Oreki next.


Me getting ban like NF shutting down


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Me getting ban like NF shutting down



Ey I love that usertitle man


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> After you brother.


Everybody gets one.

Natural law n all 



Shrike said:


> Ey I love that usertitle man


Kinda big tho. Y'all gotta practice the ways of minimalism


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Everybody gets one.
> 
> Natural law n all



After you sista.


----------



## MO (Dec 6, 2019)

QMS got banned?


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 6, 2019)

Where is my post wtf???


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Where is my post wtf???



I warned you cats already 


Soca said:


> Whatever section war, yonko vs admiral crap is happening  END IT HERE.
> 
> I'm deleting all posts pertaining to anything of the sort after this comment. If it keeps happening then hammers are gonna be put down. Y'all been warned. There will be no drama in here.



Action comes next.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ey I love that usertitle man


Thanks. I was planning to use Devil May Cry 5 but it's that good as usertitle lol


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks. I was planning to use Devil May Cry 5 but it's that good as usertitle lol



I didnt get to play 5, no time sadly, but I played others, spent (wasted) so much time on 3 and 4. Really liked the games, Capcom did right by them.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> I warned you cats already
> 
> 
> Action comes next.


good I already have 5 years without the ban to earn a medal for that


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> QMS banned, Oreki next.


Lol...why?? They did something to the famiglia?...  There is no mafia here!  Xd


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> good I already have 5 years without the ban to earn a medal for that


I had 2 in a week...and a total of 3 in more then ten years lol


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> I had 2 in a week...and a total of 3 in more then ten years lol


I haven't ever been banned in NF. just rating sealed once and thread sealed for few hours


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m back. What did I miss whilst away?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I didnt get to play 5, no time sadly, but I played others, spent (wasted) so much time on 3 and 4. Really liked the games, Capcom did right by them.


They really did, and DMC5 surpass almost every game combat wise, Capcom went all out with DMC5 combat that you can't help but love the game even if you end up not liking the story so much. My first was DMC4, then Ninja Theory DmC, then 5 and I recently played 3 lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I’m back. What did I miss whilst away?


Your wedding


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 6, 2019)

Did yall saw Mulan trailer?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your wedding



Who’s the lucky person?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who’s the lucky person?


@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Now even you bully me @Oreki ?

That's what I get for my kindness and pure heart.


Welcome back @T.D.A


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now even you bully me @Oreki ?
> 
> That's what I get for my kindness and pure heart.


Says I bully you but what with this heart then?



DeVision said:


> Welcome back @T.D.A


You're proving it yourself


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki on the path of Sasuke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

You mean it in a mean way. Saying I'm gay.....

But I'm honestly happy he changed his username back.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oreki on the path of Sasuke



He's losing my respect.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's losing my respect.


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision


lmaooo love is in the air....
 saske oreki phone call for a  naruto shitpoodam?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> lmaooo love is in the air....



You jelly too? XD


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> QMS banned, Oreki next.



How are these mfers being banned daily? What are they even doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision



?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> ?


I am bored with Mafioso job I taking your Don position


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You jelly too? XD


lol..jelly what? i don't know what it means? all i know i like girls, but i don't mind gays , not my thing but after all it's just another face of the same pervy coin! eheheh


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am bored with Mafioso job I taking your Don position



Be careful not to end like Paulie.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Be careful not to end like Paulie.


Don't worry I have already taken out likes of him


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> How are these mfers being banned daily? What are they even doing?


either they flame, or bait or talk bad about zoro or wanking Oden like i did lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> How are these mfers being banned daily? What are they even doing?


He's not banned alright... T.D.A was just making a joke


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Be careful not to end like Paulie.


i would trust too much oreki he is too young , he might be part of the good guys but he could also become a donnnie brasco lol


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> either they flame, or bait or *talk bad about zoro* or wanking Oden like i did lol


Deserved it then


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't worry I have already taken out likes of him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

I think the Japanese name was fine
T.D.A seems like a cold person


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Deserved it then


no they don't  or else even who talk bad about sanji should be banned too..to make it fair and square i mean ...eheheh...whatever..it's all good


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

here we have the young oreki...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Let's throw a dice , the one with the least number get to change his name to something ridiculous for 1 week


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Let's throw a dice , the one with the least number get to change his name to something ridiculous for 1 week


I have nothing against DeV... so I'll pass


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Let's throw a dice , the one with the least number get to change his name to something ridiculous for 1 week


how about who lose get one of my special monster avy?


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> how about who lose get one of my special monster avy?


No that's no fun lol



Oreki said:


> I have nothing against DeV... so I'll pass


Don't jinx him


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Already jinxed. But not gonna bet my username for something small.


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

this is santa Oden! 

and this is my next avy! if it fits..


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's not banned alright... T.D.A was just making a joke





QMS said:


> Because I was kicked out of the OP section I will go to my first love!


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Already jinxed. But not gonna bet my username for something small.




Ok not username , a different bet what do you guys say


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I think the Japanese name was fine
> T.D.A seems like a cold person



I still have the custom username which has japanese if you analyse closely.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

There is difference between section ban and complete ban....though just realize you're stalking QMS


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok not username , a different bet what do you guys say



You in the bet too?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

I love you all but I am not


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is difference between section ban and complete ban....though just realize you're stalking QMS



first accusing people of being gay and then stalking


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> first accusing people of being gay and then stalking


It's your fault for being like that


----------



## MO (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

MO said:


>



Hypnotic ava.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

MO said:


>


BAHHH


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I still have the custom username which has japanese if you analyse closely.


but when custom ends 
the cold and scary T.D.A will be back 



DeVision said:


> You in the bet too?


ofc I am


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> ofc I am



It's just you and me. One already jumped out. XD


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 6, 2019)

Redline said:


> no they don't  or else even who talk bad about sanji should be banned too..to make it fair and square i mean ...eheheh...whatever..it's all good



People who talk bad about post skip Sanji are doing the right thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's just you and me. One already jumped out. XD


seems to be the case 
what does the loser do to the winner ?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> seems to be the case
> what does the loser do to the winner ?



Depends on what is of interest to you? XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Depends on what is of interest to you? XD



Because I'm gonna lose anyways.


----------



## MO (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> BAHHH


damm I though you wouldn't remember this one. I went all the way back.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's your fault for being like that



Sit down son.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2019)

MO said:


> damm I though you wouldn't remember this one. I went all the way back.


I remember all of them


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Depends on what is of interest to you? XD


you see I am not creative that's why I asked you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

MO said:


> damm I though you wouldn't remember this one. I went all the way back.



Wait, this was his too? Damnit. I feel cheated.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

@DeVision 
Jedva haha. 

Ti?


----------



## MO (Dec 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> I remember all of them


I'm keeping this one.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> you see I am not creative that's why I asked you



I can wait.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sit down son.


IMG not working


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> Jedva haha.
> 
> Ti?




Nije snijeg. Mraz je. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nije snijeg. Mraz je. XD


Lej. 

Ali lepo izgleda to mesto.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lej.
> 
> Ali lepo izgleda to mesto.



Selo. XD
Ima jedna pekara. Moram na autobus ako ću kupiti hranu. XD

Ali u pravu si..Schwarzwald je lijep..


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I can wait.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


>



No idea? 
Well. Think about what you'd like to get (my name change?) and offer something worth the risk of having an ugly nickname for a week + losing 2 namechanges. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No idea?
> Well. Think about what you'd like to get (my name change?) and offer something worth the risk of having an ugly nickname for a week + losing 2 namechanges. XD


I thought about it and it's too much  

avy change should be enough or maybe title change


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> I thought about it and it's too much
> 
> avy change should be enough or maybe title change



Okay. I'm in for it. I guess it's about the usertitle change, because I guess you want to keep your ava for now. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Okay. I'm in for it. I guess it's about the usertitle change, because I guess you want to keep your ava for now. XD


ok , throwing a 20 die


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok , throwing a 20 die



Ladies first. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ladies first. XD




lmao


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> lmao



Best out of 3? XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Best out of 3? XD


nah it's fine lol 

think about what title change you would like to see lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> nah it's fine lol
> 
> think about what title change you would like to see lol



How about: "DeVision's #1 fangirl"


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

I am also taking party


----------



## Oreki (Dec 6, 2019)

I lost


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Selo. XD
> Ima jedna pekara. Moram na autobus ako ću kupiti hranu. XD
> 
> Ali u pravu si..Schwarzwald je lijep..



Au jbt. 


Kupi kola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Au jbt.
> 
> 
> Kupi kola



Nema druge. XD
Ali evo moram vidjeti kako će se odviti stvari..


----------



## Irene (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How about: "DeVision's #1 fangirl"


ok done  we never said for how long tho ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok done  we never said for how long tho ?



I don't know. 
I don't want to torment you. Feel free to change whenever you want.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nema druge. XD
> Ali evo moram vidjeti kako će se odviti stvari..


Ma samo neka sad za zimu, da ne moras da pesacis.

Ja ne bih mogo nikako.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ma samo neka sad za zimu, da ne moras da pesacis.
> 
> Ja ne bih mogo nikako.



Ma za 10ak dana odoh malo kući pa do nove godine. Moram riješiti nešto.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ma za 10ak dana odoh malo kući pa do nove godine. Moram riješiti nešto.


Dobro je. 

Odmori se malo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

Tonight Lebron vs Melo, perhaps for the last time! @Redline @DeVision 

This video got me hyped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2019)

@Kinjin have some words with your gf


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Tonight Lebron vs Melo, perhaps for the last time! @Redline @DeVision
> 
> This video got me hyped


meloooo...good to see him back in shape ..but he is always been overrated imo


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nije snijeg. Mraz je. XD


lol what it is? racoon city on daylight? eheheheh


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's a ticking bomb watch out !


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 6, 2019)

@Redline Clippers getting blow out bruh. 



T.D.A said:


> Tonight Lebron vs Melo, perhaps for the last time! @Redline @DeVision
> 
> This video got me hyped


There is no rivalry Lebron is always the superior one. Glad that Melo adapts for being selfish to being humble though happy for him.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2019)

Hungry 

Sleepy


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 6, 2019)

so many Bran stans here. Disgusting.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 7, 2019)

For anyone wondering, Bran is Lebron.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Good Morning  

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Tonight Lebron vs Melo, perhaps for the last time! @Redline @DeVision
> 
> This video got me hyped



I don't think Melo will stop playing after this season. And seeing how he playes, I'm sure he'll find someone who will take him. 



Don King said:


> @Redline Clippers getting blow out bruh.



That was pretty bad.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

SQUAD GOALS @Redline @DeVision @Don King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> SQUAD GOALS @Redline @DeVision @Don King



Cousins there like he was the reason for the good start.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nije snijeg. Mraz je. XD



Living beside any patch of forest is a blessing


----------



## Flame (Dec 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ladies first. XD


what's the point of people voting for you against the dice in the poll if you win?


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

it actually looks scary to me


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the point of people voting for you against the dice in the poll if you win?


top 10 anime plot twists


----------



## Flame (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> top 10 anime plot twists


He's the type of guy to make you think he sucks in a certain game only to completely humiliate you in front of EVERYBODY the next round

DeV's bullying knows no bounds


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Living beside any patch of forest is a blessing



Oh, here I'm surrounded by forests. But it really is nice. 



Flame said:


> what's the point of people voting for you against the dice in the poll if you win?



You know how they say. Exceptions confirm the rule. I mean, isn't it ironic that I threw a 20 on a 20 sided dice? When I win, I win completely. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy bday, @Sakazuki-Singh!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday, @Sakazuki-Singh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Sakazuki-Singh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday Sakazuki


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Sakazuki-Singh


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


We need another movie with both Akai and Amuro in it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>



Akai badass AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

ahhhhhh the new movie will be about Akai's family ? seems interesting 

also Akai look so hot at the end  they should at least design new clothes for the movie 


I should go pick up the manga but too much breaks


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We need another movie with both Akai and Amuro in it


indeed , that what I want but Amuro don't seem to be in the trailer 

I need some content for my shipping


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We need another movie with both Akai and Amuro in it


Amuro got his time to shine in the 22nd movie. The Darkest Nightmare was fucking dope though with both of them playing a major part.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Amuro got his time to shine in the 22nd movie. The Darkest Nightmare was fucking dope though with both of them playing a major part.


Yeah. Though this movie focus gonna be Akai like the movie 22nd focused on Amuro, but having both of them in the movie makes it more interesting that's why I liked the darkest nightmare especially the scene where they do hand to hand combat. 

I also like the movies where Kid is also in the cast that's why I really liked the 23rd, it was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> I should go pick up the manga but too much breaks



Me too. I even asked Kin last year about chapters with the black organisation, and even started reading it again (from the beginning XD). But gave up at some point, because there are too much chapters.


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Me too. I even asked Kin last year about chapters with the black organisation, and even started reading it again (from the beginning XD). But gave up at some point, because there are too much chapters.


yea sadly , I think I am at 1000 something I don't think the plot moved much from last time I read the manga 

I feel like rewatching some episodes  if only it had less normal cases and more BO cases it would be epic


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Sakazuki-Singh


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)

K.michelle shits on all these R&B girls. @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

MO said:


> K.michelle shits on all these R&B girls. @Soca


Disagree. 
But that song is fire actually


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Disagree.
> But that song is fire actually


have you heard this before?


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

MO said:


> have you heard this before?


That was the anthem when I was a teenager. That and Contagious

Contagious was my shit


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2019)

@Amatérasu’s Son  hey man sorry I was Vacation banned so I couldn't tell you but Happy birthday

@Sakazuki-Singh hey man , happy birthday  Zoro > Tout l'univers de one piece. 

@Flame Ryuuma > Mihawk

@Soca The vacation ban work well , it keep me from this forum addiction. Vac ban me until next chapter is out in friday.

See you again guys.


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

donezo


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca *The vacation ban work well , it keep me from this forum addiction. Vac ban me until next chapter is out in friday.*
> 
> See you again guys.



Why are you in my PMs during the ban then?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are you in my PMs during the ban then?



Don't out him. XD


----------



## Izaya X (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Sakazuki-Singh ,
Celebrate harder than you can!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Back again because Disc is down? @Izaya X 

Der Bratan ist zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Izaya X (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back again because Disc is down? @Izaya X
> 
> Der Bratan ist zurückgekehrt.


Yep , I looked in reddit and it seems like it will take a while until they solve the problem.
Sigh - -
But it’s always nice to check some threads here and how are you how ya have been?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Yep , I looked in reddit and it seems like it will take a while until they solve the problem.
> Sigh - -
> But it’s always nice to check some threads here and how are you how ya have been?


Been good, yourself?

You should stay active on NF, save me from the subpar taste in music here


----------



## Izaya X (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Been good, yourself?
> 
> You should stay active on NF, save me from the subpar taste in music here


Not bad ,
a bit busier but I guess that’s normal during December.
I will try to be more active again,
and the OP chapters are more interesting again lately.
So I should be for sure more active again.

Don’t worry I will post later some good stuff, I will suffuse this thread with some good tracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Not bad ,
> a bit busier but I guess that’s normal during December.
> I will try to be more active again,
> and the OP chapters are more interesting again lately.
> ...


Good to hear man.
Finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't out him. XD



Weren't you the one who posted a screenshot of him viewing the forum?


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

_subpar taste in music here

_

I see how it is


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Congrats already 100 


Feels like the convo needs increasing in posts numbers or it will end soon


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Anything can be better than K-pop tbh


----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anything can be better than K-pop tbh


 I only listen to quality songs , kpop or other genres


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Weren't you the one who posted a screenshot of him viewing the forum?



I'd never do that.

Pssst. (it was a copy paste)


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> _subpar taste in music here
> 
> _
> 
> I see how it is


Hopefully you can find it in your heart to forgive me.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Meanwhile

Gledania was last seen: Viewing media, 18 minutes ago


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone watch the Irishmen, the new Sorcese film? It's on Netflix. It's 3 and a half hours long but it's a work of art. 

Love a good mob film.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone watch the Irishmen, the new Sorcese film? It's on Netflix. It's 3 and a half hours long but it's a work of art.
> 
> Love a good mob film.


My brother was watching while ago... He did said it's good


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> Gledania was last seen: Viewing media, 18 minutes ago




Really helpful....At least to us. XD



T.D.A said:


> Anyone watch the Irishmen, the new Sorcese film? It's on Netflix. It's 3 and a half hours long but it's a work of art.
> 
> Love a good mob film.



I heard only good things about it.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> My brother was watching while ago... He did said it's good





DeVision said:


> Really helpful....At least to us. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I heard only good things about it.



Acting A+++

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hopefully you can find it in your heart to forgive me.


How can I not forgive when you are so polite and gentle


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> How can I not forgive when you are so polite and gentle



No he's about to sniper you


----------



## Oreki (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 7, 2019)

I should get a self ban too , maybe I will study more 

Goodnight y'all


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> I should get a self ban too , maybe I will study more
> 
> Goodnight y'all



Nope. We need a DeVision fangirl.. XD

Goodnight!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2019)

Irene said:


> How can I not forgive when you are so polite and gentle


How can I ever be mean to you when you look at me like that 



T.D.A said:


> No he's about to sniper you


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Is it worth creating an OP Avatar shop in the Art Lounge


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You should stay active on NF, save me from the subpar taste in music here


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

Saturday night
Work done
Bath taken
Dinner eaten

What next? Dranks next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Saturday night
> Work done
> Bath taken
> Dinner eaten
> ...



I at least feel good about never working during the weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I at least feel good about never working during the weekends.


It's not that bad. I get sundays off so woo


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's not that bad. I get sundays off so woo



I am gonna hit the bed, enjoy the weekend man


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's not that bad. I get sundays off so woo



1 day weekend?


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

@MO 
Next week 




Shrike said:


> I am gonna hit the bed, enjoy the weekend man


You too, ciao 



T.D.A said:


> 1 day weekend?


ye


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> @MO
> Next week
> 
> 
> ...


bruh is the entire episode going to be just the gear 3 punch?


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2019)

MO said:


> bruh is the entire episode going to be just the gear 3 punch?


This past episode was just Kaido flying around with the ending being him breathing fire at Odens castle. So I'm hoping they stretched the fuck outta this episode so that they can fit in the gear 3rd punch and the one shot for next week.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Sakazuki-Singh


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Saturday night
> Work done
> Bath taken
> Dinner eaten
> ...


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2019)

Cya all and have a good day /pleasant night


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

What’s the Reckoning of Ohara?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

I think I have a crush. FML


----------



## Mariko (Dec 8, 2019)

I think I know who owns this fb account...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Hey 


It's so cold today


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I think I know who owns this fb account...






RossellaFiamingo said:


> I think I have a crush. FML




What is this about


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> It's so cold today


I know. 

It's like 5 degrees here and it's noon now.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know.
> 
> It's like 5 degrees here and it's noon now.


I wanna hug my blanket and do nothing lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wanna hug my blanket and do nothing lol


Sounds great. Do it.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sounds great. Do it.


I need to study


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I need to study


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I think I know who owns this fb account...



who


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 8, 2019)

Kaido 




T.D.A said:


> What’s the Reckoning of Ohara?





T.D.A said:


> who


Guys don't leave this guy without answers


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Erkan12 said:


> Kaido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Share the answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2019)

Juice Wrld is dead


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> Juice Wrld is dead



?


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2019)

He was one of my favorites. Fuck...


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> Juice Wrld is dead


he was your favorite rapper?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> ?


A young rapper who came up last year and has been dropping hits since. Apparently he died about an hour ago. I can't believe it


----------



## Redline (Dec 8, 2019)

The New era has just begun!


----------



## Redline (Dec 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> A young rapper who came up last year and has been dropping hits since. Apparently he died about an hour ago. I can't believe it


Rip his soul..how did he died? Did you find out?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

It was a seizure.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> What is this about



I hate liking people. It’s a lot of stress and needless anxiety l


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

@RossellaFiamingo which NF member do you have a crush on?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @RossellaFiamingo which NF member do you have a crush on?


This is an IRL thing lol. I don’t know anyone here that much to crush


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I hate liking people. It’s a lot of stress and needless anxiety l


Yea if it isn't mutual it would be a waste of time too


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> He was one of my favorites. Fuck...


Sorry to hear this , RIP


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea if it isn't mutual it would be a waste of time too


Yep. I’m just gonna avoid the person and stop the talking to them until I get my wits back.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yep. I’m just gonna avoid the person and stop the talking to them until I get my wits back.


Is there a chance it can work tho ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yep. I’m just gonna avoid the person and stop the talking to them until I get my wits back.


Is she's your friend? Like you talking to her frequently?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Is there a chance it can work tho ?


Eh... I don’t know. I don’t have energy for a relationship and I’d be a terrible bf. I don’t answer texts or take calls, or go out for stuff. It’s a bumble match. She rows here at my school and is pretty friendly. I don’t want to try and get turned down or learn that she was just being friendly and wants just friendship. 


Oreki said:


> Is she's your friend? Like you talking to her frequently?


Yes and no. I don’t text often and our schedules aren’t lined up,at all. I mostly talk when I see her in person for quick chats.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Eh... I don’t know. I don’t have energy for a relationship and I’d be a terrible bf. I don’t answer texts or take calls, or go out for stuff. It’s a bumble match. She rows here at my school and is pretty friendly. I don’t want to try and get turned down or learn that she was just being friendly and wants just friendship.
> 
> Yes and no. I don’t text often and our schedules aren’t lined up,at all. I mostly talk when I see her in person for quick chats.



you in high school? these sort of crushes come and go quite often


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> you in high school? these sort of crushes come and go quite often


Naa I’m a college senior lol.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Eh... I don’t know. I don’t have energy for a relationship and I’d be a terrible bf. I don’t answer texts or take calls, or go out for stuff. It’s a bumble match. She rows here at my school and is pretty friendly. I don’t want to try and get turned down or learn that she was just being friendly and wants just friendship.
> 
> Yes and no. I don’t text often and our schedules aren’t lined up,at all. I mostly talk when I see her in person for quick chats.


Oh I see , that's unfortunate , good luck either way


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yes and no. I don’t text often and our schedules aren’t lined up,at all. I mostly talk when I see her in person for quick chats.


Maybe she does or maybe not, though to be honest if your feelings started to bother you then you might as well confess because its better this way


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh I see , that's unfortunate , good luck either way


Yep. The sooner I forget the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Maybe she does or maybe not, though to be honest if your feelings started to bother you then you might as well confess because its better this way


I’m concerned cause I know I’m an extremist in anything. If I really like someone, or trust someone, my loyalty is forever. I’ve been taken advantage of before multiple times so I avoid getting attached like that. After the last time, I promised myself to never be in another situation like that again. In all things, it is better to give than to receive. I’d rather be the one hurting feelings than having mine hurt.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I’m concerned cause I know I’m an extremist in anything. If I really like someone, or trust someone, my loyalty is forever. I’ve been taken advantage of before multiple times so I avoid getting attached like that. After the last time, I promised myself to never be in another situation like that again. In all things, it is better to give than to receive. I’d rather be the one hurting feelings than having mine hurt.


I am like the last person you can ask for advice lol. 
Though, would you change if she says yes?! If not then it's not gonna end well, sometimes it could be better not to confess especially for someone like you who see's himself so negatively. First, just try to enjoy yourself or try to see good in you.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am like the last person you can ask for advice lol.
> Though, would you change if she says yes?! If not then it's not gonna end well, sometimes it could be better not to confess especially for someone like you who see's himself so negatively. First, just try to enjoy yourself or try to see good in you.


Lol don’t worry about my self confidence. I have an inflated view of myself. It’s  why I refuse to leave myself vulnerable. I’ll objectively be a bad bf unless the person is chill with only talking to me a few times a week at the most or me not replying to texts and calls. It has happened before and most people don’t like that. It’s a flaw of mine that I know and accept. And I can’t change being a radical spirit. I’m a ride or die person when I like and truly trust someone. I’m avoiding  these things until I learn to not give over myself fully to someone I like. Thus far, all I know is to be callous or feign indifference.

Lol the last thing you need to worry about is me not liking myself.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 8, 2019)

Konbanwa Minna San ~ 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Lol don’t worry about my self confidence. I have an inflated view of myself. It’s  why I refuse to leave myself vulnerable. I’ll objectively be a bad bf unless the person is chill with only talking to me a few times a week at the most or me not replying to texts and calls. It has happened before and most people don’t like that. It’s a flaw of mine that I know and accept. And I can’t change being a radical spirit. I’m a ride or die person when I like and truly trust someone. I’m avoiding  these things until I learn to not give over myself fully to someone I like. Thus far, all I know is to be callous or feign indifference.
> 
> Lol the last thing you need to worry about is me not liking myself.



Interesting. Why don't you like interacting with your closed ones if you don't mind me asking? Is it a self defense mechanism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Lol don’t worry about my self confidence. I have an inflated view of myself. It’s  why I refuse to leave myself vulnerable. I’ll objectively be a bad bf unless the person is chill with only talking to me a few times a week at the most or me not replying to texts and calls. It has happened before and most people don’t like that. It’s a flaw of mine that I know and accept. And I can’t change being a radical spirit. I’m a ride or die person when I like and truly trust someone. I’m avoiding  these things until I learn to not give over myself fully to someone I like. Thus far, all I know is to be callous or feign indifference.
> 
> Lol the last thing you need to worry about is me not liking myself.


I think you should talk to your friends more often or anyone you want to, It's really always not about trust, I mean it's pointless to be defensive and not talking with anyone with the thinking of breaking the trust is just wrong, you would never know about the person like that.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 8, 2019)

@DeVision come join us in the Christmas Event


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> @DeVision come join us in the Christmas Event


Isn't the sign up ended?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Isn't the sign up ended?



I read it was closed like 2 mins ago and I already forgot 

Busy days, busy minds


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Konbanwa Minna San ~
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why don't you like interacting with your closed ones if you don't mind me asking? Is it a self defense mechanism?



The biggest reason is not being a texting person in the conventional sense. Like I have no problem shit posting on forums but actual conversation is difficult. It’s also part laziness. I see texts and think I’ll reply later but, weeks and months go by and it just sits there. In person, I have no issues interacting with people I’m comfortable with. In fact, I say the most outlandish and wild things in personal conversations.  Another reason, I said sometimes I just like simply being alone. I can go weeks without texting, calling or talking to people. My family members and close friends are used to it now or at least tolerate it.... 

I still love them undyingly and will do anything for them but my show of affection comes in other forms. But as far as a relationship goes, I would have to find a girl that can tolerate that long enough to realize that it doesn’t mean I like or care about them any less. My siblings are also a bit like this in regards to random spurts of antisocial tendencies. I’m just the most extreme on that spectrum. 

Hopefully I explained that well.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think you should talk to your friends more often or anyone you want to, It's really always not about trust, I mean it's pointless to be defensive and not talking with anyone with the thinking of breaking the trust is just wrong, you would never know about the person like that.


It’s something I’m trying to fix. I have very good friends and don’t want to lose them when I don’t see them in person anymore because of this flaw. I’ve lost a few for that very reason. I’m trying to improve by making efforts to be the one reaching out these days.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> @DeVision come join us in the Christmas Event



You should've called me earlier.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The biggest reason is not being a texting person in the conventional sense. Like I have no problem shit posting on forums but actual conversation is difficult. It’s also part laziness. I see texts and think I’ll reply later but, weeks and months go by and it just sits there. In person, I have no issues interacting with people I’m comfortable with. In fact, I say the most outlandish and wild things in personal conversations.  Another reason, I said sometimes I just like simply being alone. I can go weeks without texting, calling or talking to people. My family members and close friends are used to it now or at least tolerate it....
> 
> I still love them undyingly and will do anything for them but my show of affection comes in other forms. But as far as a relationship goes, I would have to find a girl that can tolerate that long enough to realize that it doesn’t mean I like or care about them any less. My siblings are also a bit like this in regards to random spurts of antisocial tendencies. I’m just the most extreme on that spectrum.
> 
> Hopefully I explained that well.



I think family/friendship interactions have a different dynamic than romantic relationships. You can go weeks or even months without talking to a friend and then pop up, catch up and continue where you left off without much trouble.

On the other hand, It has been scientifically proven that romantic relationships need consistent communication in order for the bond to pass the test of time. Preferably, that communication should be daily, otherwise, the sense of romantic attachment (more common in us females than males) is lost and substituted by friendly attachment. Verbal expression and gestures like asking how the other person's day was, is an indicator that you care. Re-wiring to be more comfortably communicative is possible. It takes practice and effort but if the disposition is there, I'm sure you can make it.

Hope it goes well for you and you manage to give this crush another try if you really think the person is worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I think family/friendship interactions have a different dynamic than romantic relationships. You can go weeks or even months without talking to a friend and then pop up, catch up and continue where you left of without much trouble.
> 
> On the other hand, It has been scientifically proven that romantic relationships need consistent communication in order for the bond to pass the test of time. Preferably, that communication should be daily, otherwise, the sense of romantic attachment (more common in us females than males) is lost and substituted by friendly attachment. Verbal expression and gestures like asking how the other person's day was, is an indicator that you care. Re-wiring to be more comfortably communicative is possible. It takes practice and effort but if the disposition is there, I'm sure you can make it.
> 
> Hope it goes well for you and you manage to give this crush another try if you really think the person is worth it.


Yea, I’m trying to make an active effort to adjust those tendencies. Thanks for the encouragement. I’ll try to make more friendly gestures for my loved ones. As for the girl, it’s mostly superficial for now. She does have a great personality and dark sense of humor which I really enjoy in people. I’ll keep things as just friends unless I get a clear sign.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Hits so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Hits so hard



Ou yea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ou yea!


Are you a rap fan?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Are you a rap fan?



Yes I am.
Speaking of rap I need to listen to the new Dre, Fat Joe ft Eminem and MJB song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Have you guys seen the full OPxNissan music video?


@Soca @Nataly @Underworld Broker @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Have you guys seen the full OPxNissan music video?
> 
> 
> @Soca @Nataly @Underworld Broker @Kinjin


Very Melodious


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Video is cool but the music isn't.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Video is cool but the music isn't.


Bumb of Chicken band rocks


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Have you guys seen the full OPxNissan music video?
> 
> 
> @Soca @Nataly @Underworld Broker @Kinjin



Looks great! (I know you didn't quote me but I don't care )


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Video is cool but *the music isn't.*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Have you guys seen the full OPxNissan music video?
> 
> 
> @Soca @Nataly @Underworld Broker @Kinjin



the art is pretty nice!


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Sounds like it belongs in a japanese GAP.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Dec 8, 2019)

I see. You're quite slick, Santi.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I see. You're quite slick, Santi.



hence my question


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> hence my question


On this day
I see clearly!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Wai..what are you two talking about?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wai..what are you two talking about?



You need CoC Haki


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You need CoC Haki


How you able to understand then?


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

It's the poll lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wai..what are you two talking about?



Santi the SMod added a new poll option after taking a few actions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's the poll lol


Thanks Boa Irene. No surprise as you have CoC after all


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks Boa Irene. No surprise as you have CoC after all


Yea I noticed it before you guys 
mentioned it

i am good with reading and spotting things I guess


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's the poll lol





Shrike said:


> Santi the SMod added a new poll option after taking a few actions.



Thank you! You're the best!

PS. Santi > Kinjin! I don't like you anymore, brate. I mean, siding with T.D.A. That's just.... Bah.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Everyone noticed that I think... You guys need to waste CoC for that? Shame


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everyone noticed that I think... You guys need to waste CoC for that? Shame



Not DeVision


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

So Reckoning of Ohara is the stuff where the Corp invade the OL lol?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not DeVision



Reported for bullying.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't wanna do anything tomorrow or this week


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

There goes my babbbyyyyyyyy


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I don't wanna do anything tomorrow or this week



Kinjin:


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I don't wanna do anything tomorrow or this week


Then don't


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Then don't


I wish but being adult you gotta be responsible 





T.D.A said:


> Kinjin:


What's the context here lol ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wish but being adult you gotta be responsible


Meh... But yeah attending uni is important lol


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wish but being adult you gotta be responsible


Ay get your money and stop complaining


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meh... But yeah *attending uni* is important lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


University


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meh... But yeah attending uni is important lol


I can't skip obviously  



Soca said:


> Ay get your money and stop complaining


Money  I won't be complaining if I was being paid


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Money  I won't be complaining if I was being paid



Oh yes you would.. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can't skip obviously


If I were you I would have only taken minimum amount of classes lol


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can't skip obviously
> 
> 
> Money  I won't be complaining if I was being paid





DeVision said:


> Oh yes you would.. XD



what this hoe said ^


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

@T.D.A your last ava was better. Don't @ me.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh yes you would.. XD


I am very hard working when it comes to money 



Oreki said:


> If I were you I would have only taken minimum amount of classes lol


You talk as if I am a big nerd


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> what this hoe said ^



*looking at my usertitle*
*behaving*
*having second thoughts about behaving*
*behaving*

Have a good day, sir. <3


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am very hard working when it comes to money
> 
> 
> You talk as if I am a big nerd


Nerd is nerd... Big or small lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Shrike said:


>


 




Irene said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *looking at my usertitle*
> *behaving*
> *having second thoughts about behaving*
> *behaving*
> ...


Who changed my devision  


Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Cats thought we were about to see Luffy fight his whole crew when this dude showed up. What a tease


----------



## Oreki (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Who changed *my devision*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Cats thought we were about to see Luffy fight his whole crew when this dude showed up. What a tease


I remember when people thought Mingo was a top tier, below Admirals/Yonko, but  still a top tier. 

Turns out he is _only _YC 1.5


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Who changed my devision



You did. You're just waiting for me to slip up. I see the hammer, you won't fool me.


----------



## Irene (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca x DeVision


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A your last ava was better. Don't @ me.



the next one is Kizaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Read this Dofla vs Kata fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You did. You're just waiting for me to slip up. I see the hammer, you won't fool me.


shhhhhh

I'll find the cat who did this to you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> the next one is Kizaru



Better.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> shhhhhh
> 
> I'll find the cat who did this to you



It's him: @Marc


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow. Don't optimistic me @Soca


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Don't optimistic me @Soca


Don't do what?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2019)

PS Bully!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Question: Does Zoan Devil Fruits improve the user's speed?


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Question: Does Zoan Devil Fruits improve the user's speed?


Zoan increase the users overall physical abilities in zoan or hybrid form. If the zoan they have is one of a fast creature then the speed would be enhanced the most like this dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


 <-- goes with anything


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> <-- goes with anything


 <-- goes with Ws


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 8, 2019)

Man anyone think it was stupid as FUCK that hiluluk ate the poison mushroom. Stupid ass reindeer should have gotten a beating for that shit. More than Kureha gave him at least


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Man anyone think it was stupid as FUCK that hiluluk ate the poison mushroom. Stupid ass reindeer should have gotten a beating for that shit. More than Kureha gave him at least


This is a very specific moment to bring up. Have you been watching these dudes?


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Man anyone think it was stupid as FUCK that hiluluk ate the poison mushroom. Stupid ass reindeer should have gotten a beating for that shit. More than Kureha gave him at least


are you going against best and most touching flashback ever done?


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> This is a very specific moment to bring up. Have you been watching these dudes?


Nah bro I don't watch any anime YouTube channels. It just randomly came to mind when I saw chopper in that noodles animation.



Fel1x said:


> are you going against best and most touching flashback ever done?



The Dr was a great man, him heading up there to save wapols boys was legendary. Him randomly eating a poison mushroom to 'set chopper on his path' was not


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Nah bro I don't watch any anime YouTube channels. It just randomly came to mind when I saw chopper in that noodles animation.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dr was a great man, him heading up there to save wapols boys was legendary. Him randomly eating a poison mushroom to 'set chopper on his path' was not


he was a dead man even without the mushroom (Wapol wanted him dead). but he did it for Chopper's good. why not if he would be dead anyway?


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 8, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> he was a dead man even without the mushroom (Wapol wanted him dead). but he did it for Chopper's good. why not if he would be dead anyway?



How is it even helpful to chopper? 'hey bro you poisoned me but it's all good cause I'm dead anyway, be a doctor now'.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> How is it even helpful to chopper? 'hey bro you poisoned me but it's all good cause I'm dead anyway, be a doctor now'.


well, actually the main reason wasn't some help, it was because he loved Chopper and saw what it took him to get this mushroom. he just couldn't say no


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> The Dr was a great man, him heading up there to save wapols boys was legendary. Him randomly eating a poison mushroom to 'set chopper on his path' was not


He only had like 2 more weeks left to live and when Chopper came in all bloodied up with a bone sticking out his broken foot he took because he was appreciating the efforts Chopper took to try and cure him.



Beating him up wasn't going to change his fate. He was going to die with out without the poison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

Hililuk is like Ace just straght up destined to die 

Death was guaranteed no mater what he did. If it wasn't the poison it was the sickness. If it wasn't the sickness it was the bullet and if not the bullets then his own bomb to commit that


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm so tired of studying.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm so tired of studying.


When your classes ending?


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> When your classes ending?


They ended already. We are in the exam period.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

MO said:


> They ended already. We are in the exam period.


Well drink some tea and get back to it. You're almost done


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Well drink some tea and get back to it. You're almost done


I just came back from studying at school for 6 hours. I'm done for today.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I just came back from studying at school for 6 hours. I'm done for today.


Well drink some tea anyways, it's good for you


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2019)

MO said:


> They ended already. We are in the *exam period*.



All the best


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Well drink some tea anyways, it's good for you


I love tea.. but I usually drinking in the morning or afternoon.

Anyways how are you enjoying your day off?


----------



## Redline (Dec 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Well drink some tea anyways, it's good for you


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 9, 2019)

@Redline Anthony Davis dropping 50 on the Timberwolves. The league isn't ready if AD and Bron are healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> <-- goes with anything



I agree. Or better said: 

It's a great emote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning. 


Monday sucks.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 9, 2019)

@Trafalgar Rao Thanks for your help bro I managed to finally make my char kway teow correctly


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 9, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> @Trafalgar Rao Thanks for your help bro I managed to finally make my char kway teow correctly


Np Bro

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Anthony Davis dropping 50 on the Timberwolves. The league isn't ready if AD and Bron are healthy for the playoffs.


Yeah if they are keep up the pick and roll, they show the right attitude they could make it to the ring, AD is probably the best support LeBron ever had aside Wade imo
BUT...
If Dallas start to use more pozinski as a real post, who knows, I wouldn't be surprised to see Luca bring Mavs to the finals lol...at this stage we can expect everything from doncic to be honest, anyhow , the east playoff gonna be tough for anyone to get to the finals


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 9, 2019)

@Oreki how comes you never told anyone you're on Tik Tok?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Oreki how comes you never told anyone you're on Tik Tok?


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Oreki how comes you never told anyone you're on Tik Tok?


awww the little boy is so cute 



stop picking on his age


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

today is so quiet
how are y'all doing


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> today is so quiet
> how are y'all doing



I'm tired. I have so much to do these days. Bought a car. XD


How are you? Doing the event tasks?


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm tired. I have so much to do these days. Bought a car. XD
> 
> 
> How are you? Doing the event tasks?


oh congrats DeV that's nice to hear , and try to take more rest 




it didn't officially start yet lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> today is so quiet
> how are y'all doing


Bored, sleepy, cold. 







DeVision said:


> Bought a car. XD


Koji si izabrao?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh congrats DeV that's nice to hear , and try to take more rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. But it will arrive on the weekend. And then I have to do the paperworks. Now searching the insurances and stuff.. Damnit. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Koji si izabrao?



Golf 5.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bored, sleepy, cold.


I can relate to bored and cold


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Golf 5.


Dobar. Cestitam, i u zdravlje da ga teras haha.




Irene said:


> I can relate to bored and cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dobar. Cestitam, i u zdravlje da ga teras haha.



Hvala. XD
Ma na kraju je bilo hitna kupnja, ali mislim da sam dobro prošao. XD


----------



## Redline (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hvala. XD
> Ma na kraju je bilo hitna kupnja, ali mislim da sam dobro prošao. XD


Dobre dobre curva left curva right lol..in Italian curva means to turn right and left when you are driving a car lmaooo


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thank you. But it will arrive on the weekend. And then I have to do the paperworks. Now searching the insurances and stuff.. Damnit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Golf 5.


Still worth the efforts


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Redline said:


> Dobre dobre curva left curva right lol..i*n Italian curva means to turn right and left when you are driving a car* lmaooo



It's (almost) the same in english. Curve. Isn't it? XD



Irene said:


> Still worth the efforts



Yes, but still don't want to do it.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Gledania was last seen:
Viewing media Halloween Sparkles-Blood, 14 minutes ago


Someone should do him a favor and global-ban him. Not only the OL, 'cause obviously it's not helping him at all.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's (almost) the same in english. Curve. Isn't it? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but still don't want to do it.


I can do it and take the car if you want


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hvala. XD
> Ma na kraju je bilo hitna kupnja, ali mislim da sam dobro prošao. XD


I ja mislim da jesi. 


Opa Garp za avatara. Dobar izbor.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I ja mislim da jesi.
> 
> 
> Opa Garp za avatara. Dobar izbor.



GOATarp!


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.



Oh.. Look who likes to rep..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> GOATarp!








Irene said:


> Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


Seriously? Do you really not have more than 6 friends on the forum? Give reputation to some other users first, to prove that you aren't a loser, and therefore worthy of our reputation system.

Edit: Scratch that, I managed to do it lol.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Look who likes to rep..


I like repping and making comments 

but this spread thing is too little


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 9, 2019)

Next chapter will change everything and blow your mind

don't ask me anything more specific, thx

P.S. inside information


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Next chapter will change everything and blow your mind
> 
> don't ask me anything more specific, thx
> 
> P.S. inside information



Imma fite you!


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Next chapter will change everything and blow your mind
> 
> don't ask me anything more specific, thx
> 
> P.S. inside information


Nothing blows my mind unless the chapter is about Eustass Kidd greatness


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nothing blows my mind unless the chapter is about Eustass Kidd greatness


oh... well, I hope your mind sometime will be blown


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nothing blows my mind unless the chapter is about Eustass Kidd greatness


Waka sama's reaction to this is:


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

Me when I see society culture


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> oh... well, I hope your mind sometime will be blown


Blame Oda and his hate for Kidd 

my boy barely get any screentime 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Waka sama's reaction to this is:


I forgot about him 



But he in jail so yea , it's still sad


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Blame Oda and his hate for Kidd
> 
> my boy barely get any screentime



He's gonna shine this arc.
Watch him destroy a calamity.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's gonna shine this arc.
> Watch him destroy a calamity.


Calamities are fodders 

He should fight Kaido


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Calamities are fodders
> 
> He should fight Kaido



He did. 




Kinjin said:


> oiji



She won't get it if you don't tell her. (I think)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

@Kinjin reaction when @Irene talks to other people in the OL


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

Meh


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> oiji


hi


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Calamities are fodders
> 
> He should fight Kaido


he will fight him

also King is no joke


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was in the past he wanna get revenge now , I wanna see angry Kidd go all out 

Tell me what ?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Kinjin reaction when @Irene talks to other people in the OL


More like





Irene said:


> hi


Hello


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> That was in the past he wanna get revenge now , I wanna see angry Kidd go all out




I'm sorry to say, but Kaido will be Luffy's chicken.


Irene said:


> Tell me what ?



Well. You complained about being 24'd. He bragged that, as a mod he has no rep limits (rep16 times a day).


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> More like
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How are ya ?



DeVision said:


> I'm sorry to say, but Kaido will be Luffy's chicken.
> 
> 
> Well. You complained about being 24'd. He bragged that, as a mod he has no rep limits (rep16 times a day).


Suddenly I feel like I will make a good mod


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> Suddenly I feel like I will make a good mod



You'd be Soca #2, because you'd never host an event for us, the mortal users.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You'd be Soca #2, because you'd never host an event for us, the mortal users.


 

It's my fault I am not creative and don't have any skills


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's my fault I am not creative and don't have any skills



Steal some! Not skills, event-ideas. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> How are ya ?


Tired otherwise not bad. Have so much stuff on my plate this week.

What about you


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Steal some! Not skills, event-ideas. XD


maybe I would do that 




Kinjin said:


> Tired otherwise not bad. Have so much stuff on my plate this week.
> 
> What about you


I can say the same about my week , it's gonna be busy and probably the next one too and i am not so looking forward to that


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

How can you not look forward. I mean, it's almost x-mas.
I'm shopping jumpers right now:


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe I would do that
> 
> 
> 
> I can say the same about my week , it's gonna be busy and probably the next one too and i am not so looking forward to that


Once these busy weeks are over we can do more pleasant things. Beginning to mid December is usually tough.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How can you not look forward. I mean, it's almost x-mas.
> I'm shopping jumpers right now:


First one looks good.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> First one looks good.



Brew-dolph for the memes.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How can you not look forward. I mean, it's almost x-mas.
> I'm shopping jumpers right now:


they look nice  and I don't celebrate Christmas so don't care really 



Kinjin said:


> Once these busy weeks are over we can do more pleasant things. Beginning to mid December is usually tough.


actually after my busy week , things gonna get worse  stress , studying etc


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Brew-dolph for the memes.


I just kind of had the hunch that you wanted to choose that, it also looks good. Well, to be honest, three of em look good but I am biased to red color lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I just kind of had the hunch that you wanted to choose that, it also looks good. Well, to be honest, three of em look good but I am biased to red color lol



No, you are right. The red one looks the best.
They're cheap, so I'll probably get both. XD


----------



## Oreki (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No, you are right. The red one looks the best.
> They're cheap, so I'll probably get both. XD


Yeah, cuz simple patterns look the best lol.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> they look nice  and I don't celebrate Christmas so don't care really


Same.

I'd go with the red or deer jumper @DeVision.



> actually after my busy week , things gonna get worse  stress , studying etc


rip

remember it's all for your future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Same.
> 
> I'd go with the red or deer jumper @DeVision.
> 
> ...


yea ofc , it just I complain a lot sorry ,-,


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea ofc , it just I complain a lot sorry ,-,



Who isn't? XD


Well. Good night people.


----------



## Irene (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who isn't? XD
> 
> 
> Well. Good night people.


good night  have a sweet dreams ~

I should probably sleep too so Good Night everyone


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who isn't? XD
> 
> 
> Well. Good night people.





Irene said:


> good night  have a sweet dreams ~
> 
> I should probably sleep too so Good Night everyone oiji


See ya.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. You complained about being 24'd. He bragged that, as a mod he has no rep limits (rep16 times a day).



These mods b stingy.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2019)

If you hatin' on me goddamn you evil 
And just don't understand cause I'm flyer than Knievel 
Been through a lot of shit, but I keep it on the D-Lo 
Never bustin em streets but I keep it G though


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 10, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> These mods b stingy.



@T.D.A for mod. He'll rep everyone twice a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 10, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good morning




Good morning. I felt the same (as the emoticon) when I woke up. XD


----------



## Shrike (Dec 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good morning. I felt the same (as the emoticon) when I woke up. XD



I am having an easy morning and I love it, reading newspaper, playing Darkest Dungeon (havent had time to vidya in months) and coffee. Sometimes shit weather can be cool 

Hows DeVie?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I am having an easy morning and I love it, reading newspaper, playing Darkest Dungeon (havent had time to vidya in months) and coffee. Sometimes shit weather can be cool
> 
> Hows DeVie?



I'm really have to buy me a console soon. Didn't play games in years (nds emulator doesn't count XD).

The weather here is better today. Cold but clear sky. I have to go grocery shopping later, but I'm lazy. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

Ya'll on holidays?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ya'll on holidays?



If you're jelly if we were, then we are.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm really have to buy me a console soon. Didn't play games in years (nds emulator doesn't count XD).
> 
> The weather here is better today. Cold but clear sky. I have to go grocery shopping later, but I'm lazy. XD



I have to clean the house but noped the fuck out of that one today 



T.D.A said:


> Ya'll on holidays?



Nah, I just work later in the day. I used to work lots of other crap beside the regular job but I need a bit of rest, so having hours in the morning off feels


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good morning


----------



## Shrike (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


>



Hows your work week marcellina?


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Hows your work week marcellina?


Awesome. Found out I have work this sunday so that should be fun


----------



## Shrike (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> Awesome. Found out I have work this sunday so that should be fun


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> Awesome. Found out I have work this sunday so that should be fun



You know what's that called?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> Awesome. Found out I have work this sunday so that should be fun



Do you paint houses?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I have to clean the house but noped the fuck out of that one today
> 
> 
> Nah, I just work later in the day. I used to work lots of other crap beside the regular job but I need a bit of rest, so having hours in the morning off feels



I hate work


----------



## Oreki (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 10, 2019)

Today sucks  can we skip to Friday!


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 10, 2019)

Could someone make me a Garp avy ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You know what's that called?


Hustling



Irene said:


> Today sucks  can we skip to Friday!



Word. I've been standing in line at the bank since my last post. Which was like 3 hours ago. O r 4 I dunno. My legs hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> Today sucks  can we skip to Friday!





MrPopo said:


> Could someone make me a Garp avy ?


Top tier avatar maker T.D.A. might have something in store for you.


----------



## Irene (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> Hustling
> 
> 
> 
> Word. I've been standing in line at the bank since my last post. Which was like 3 hours ago. O r 4 I dunno. My legs hurt


Damn


----------



## Oreki (Dec 10, 2019)

@QMS


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

Emo


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Emo


make me a Garp avy please


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> make me a Garp avy please



I haven't even made @DeVision's Garp avatar yet.

I'll see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Emo


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I haven't even made @DeVision's Garp avatar yet.
> 
> I'll see what I can do.


Thank you, I'll pay you well in rep  if you do it


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2019)

She's so damn fine


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> She's so damn fine


Agreed. I just discovered her yesterday. Her singing isn't the greatest but her songs are catchy as fuck.


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)

Smart santa


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> She's so damn fine


Yeah look how she drive the motorbike lol...no hands! No helmet! She is the real deal


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Could someone make me a Garp avy ?



I was deciding between my current one, and this one:



If you like it, take it.



Soca said:


> Hustling



It's called karma, bully.



Kinjin said:


> Top tier avatar maker T.D.A. might have something in store for you.



Yeah, he owes me like a month now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I was deciding between my current one, and this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you



You don't have big ava rights. Wait a sec, I'll resize it.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you



I'm no pro, and I found it like that on pinterest. Maybe someone else could've added some effects or something.
But you're welcome. We need more GOATrp.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 10, 2019)

Should I switch to my Kizaru avatar or wait a bit longer


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Should I switch to my Kizaru avatar or wait a bit longer


Switch


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Should I switch to my Kizaru avatar or wait a bit longer


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Fel1x (Dec 10, 2019)

why everyone so obsessed about Garp now? that feels strange. cause I didn't see such an activity even when he was in chapter about Rox


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2019)

*OL Convo Thread: Garp World*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2019)

Garp fan club? Count me it for sure!
I always rooted for grandpa since forever


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Light! I always forget that you’re here too


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning everyone


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Hi everyone



You are already posting


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 10, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> You are already posting


Yeah I beat you to it lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Yeah I beat you to it lol


----------



## Amol (Dec 11, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you


He looks less like Garp and more like Ra's Al Ghul. 
But hey you are a fellow Garp fan so respect.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Hi everyone


Hello sis  how are you ?


P.s Garp is overrated


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> why everyone so obsessed about Garp now? that feels strange. cause I didn't see such an activity even when he was in chapter about Rox



Because he's the GOAT.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Who changed the thread name? Bless you! XD

Welcome @Kiui .

PS @Amol only because of that?  (joking, will repay later)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

literally PK-tier with nothing but fists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> literally PK-tier with nothing but fists





Imagine how badass that is? I want a Garp gaiden. Do it Oda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who changed the thread name? Bless you! XD


25% chance to guess right


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 25% chance to guess right



The chance is slimer. @Santi (you'll search up your name anyways XD) is there too. He manipulated the poll. Maybe he did the same for the thread name. 
And who knows how many Santi's there are.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The chance is slimer. @Santi (you'll search up your name anyways XD) is there too. He manipulated the poll. Maybe he did the same for the thread name.
> And who knows how many Santi's there are.


Non-section mods shouldn't interrupt


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Non-section mods shouldn't interrupt



Santi be like:


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

On that fateful day I was wearing _that _jester. All the lights in the sky were stars.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

I still require _that _emote @Neo Arcadia. All rep shall be yours.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Light! I always forget that you’re here too


Assuredly. Call me senpai. 


Mysticreader said:


> Morning everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2019)

Average? I can only think of maybe 2 antagonists that almost fit this description tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Average? I can only think of maybe 2 antagonists that almost fit this description tbh


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 11, 2019)

WAIT

Is this a Garp fan club?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

Freechoice said:


> WAIT
> 
> Is this a Garp fan club?


----------



## Beast (Dec 11, 2019)

Garp the man with the biggest fists.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

There aren’t many good Garp fan arts available


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 11, 2019)

there needs to be a daily watch limit on livestreaming services for children/teenagers. So many of these kids are wasting their lives watching others live theirs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> there needs to be a daily watch limit on livestreaming services for children/teenagers. So many of these kids are wasting their lives watching others live theirs.


no worse than watching modern TV


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Which OP villain fits that description?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which OP villain fits that description?



*Spoiler*: __ 



you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The type that the main character even at EoS isn’t stronger than.


so you're not the Zoro type


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no worse than watching modern TV



Nah with modern tv there isn't live interaction. These kids are paying for fake interaction instead of actually experiencing it. 

Not to mention your average live streamer is a bigger degenerate than your average trash TV show


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Meanwhile I root for the villain to kick Luffy's ass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Meanwhile I root for the villain to kick Luffy's ass




@Oreki irene is looking for trouble.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Don King said:


> @Oreki irene is looking for trouble.


She's just salty that her favorite character(Eustass Kid) just keeps getting his ass kicked by everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

All hail the villians


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Meanwhile I root for the villain to kick Luffy's ass



Only post skip tho


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Honestly, I don't see any reason to root for Villains, liking is a different story. I mean this is Luffy story how he become Pirate King and he's gonna win one way or another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Did something happened


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She's just salty that her favorite character(Eustass Kid) just keeps getting his ass kicked by everyone


No wonder. Its must be exhausting knowing your fav charracter is only inferior to Luffy-sama Kappa


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Only post skip tho


Nah there the ones who sucks like Hoody deserve to be kicked out 

Also some pre time-skip were cool like Crocodile and Enel if not for the plot armor


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, I don't see any reason to root for Villains, liking is a different story. I mean this is Luffy story how he become Pirate King and he's gonna win one way or another


maybe if he was less boring and more epic like Gon


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe if he was less boring and more epic like Gon


Lol... Just like you don't like Luffy I don't like gon... people have opinions. And Luffy hate has to be the most unlogical hate


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Can we ban these anti Kidd users


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe if he was less boring and more epic like Gon


I dont know if this is an insult or a praise lol to be compare to Gon whose own series have been take over by others.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

I wouldn't have problem with Luffy winning as much if they didnt focus on him most of the time, and gave more screen time to other side characters.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol... Just like you don't like Luffy I don't like gon... people have opinions. And Luffy hate has to be the most unlogical hate


It's not some science , people just hate his annoying ass 



Don King said:


> I dont know if this is an insult or a praise lol to be compare to Gon whose own series have been take over by others.


Gon remains superior , character wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I wouldn't have problem with Luffy winning as much if they didnt focus on him most of the time, and gave more screen time to other side characters.


There are like 5 chapters gap before focus again come to Luffy. Luffy focus was always like that it just story has more characters now and less time, so Oda can only reduce side characters panel time cuz story follow Luffy not side characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I wouldn't have problem with Luffy winning as much if they didnt focus on him most of the time, and gave more screen time to other side characters.


We are having it at the moment Oda might heard your complain that every time the act is ending he transition to other characters and event and Luffy recently got man handle by Kaido.

Your wish are getting granted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's not some science , people just hate his annoying ass


Are you perhaps speaking for the entire fandom that watches One Piece? Cuz I don't seem to be part of that fandom who hates Luffy


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can we ban these anti Kidd users


Add a no Kid bashing rule to the OP


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Add No flirting rule in the OP


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Add a no Kid bashing rule to the OP


Never thought of this 

Thx Jin 


Oreki said:


> Are you perhaps speaking for the entire fandom that watches One Piece? Cuz I don't seem to be part of that fandom who hates Luffy


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's not some science , people just hate his annoying ass
> 
> 
> Gon remains superior , character wise


There was a reason why hxh is still entertaining even though Gon is mia I cant say the same for Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nah there the ones who sucks like Hoody deserve to be kicked out
> 
> Also some pre time-skip were cool like Crocodile and Enel if not for the plot armor



I liked Luffy kicking Crocs ass since it was like, the third fight and I wanted it done.

Enel was always annoying to me so the famous "enel face" made me feel good and the bell ringing was climactic as hell, loved it.

Yeah caesar and hodi needed to get kicked, but I heavily rooted for Doffy and Kata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2019)

@Irene and @Oreki being like


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh. I'm gonna swing the hammer and ban everyone who disses Luffy.

You have been warned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I liked Luffy kicking Crocs ass since it was like, the third fight and I wanted it done.
> 
> Enel was always annoying to me so the famous "enel face" made me feel good and the bell ringing was climactic as hell, loved it.
> 
> Yeah caesar and hodi needed to get kicked, but I heavily rooted for Doffy and Kata.


Waka sama ... 

The fight with Kata is probably the most hilarious, plot armour is off the charts


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

Kid haters are the reason @Astro left.

Pour one for the homie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Plot armor is excuse for people to use when you don't have an argument to back up your claim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There are like 5 chapters gap before focus again come to Luffy. Luffy focus was always like that it just story has more characters now and less time, so Oda can only reduce side characters panel time cuz story follow Luffy not side characters


Yeah i do understand, tho not really a fan of it. It gets boring focusing on a character for too long. At this point we know everything about Luffy, and since Oda rarely does anything to flesh his character, its becomes mundane.



Don King said:


> We are having it at the moment Oda might heard your complain that every time the act is ending he transition to other characters and event and Luffy recently got man handle by Kaido.
> 
> Your wish are getting granted.


 Yeah hopefully he is listening lol


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Plot armor is excuse people use when you don't have argument to back up your claim



Have you read the Katakuri fight?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Think about how great it would be if Oda fleshed the Supernovas for ex.

But we long gone from that.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Kid haters are the reason @Astro left.
> 
> Pour one for the homie.


That's sad


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Have you read the Katakuri fight?


I have and I don't really see any plot armor, it supported Katakuri as much as Luffy, like flampe part, and everything that happened there makes sense according to there characters. We can call it a plot armor if character doing something out of character to take the situation in his favor or to make the situation in his opponent favor


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Have you read the Katakuri fight?


katakuri hits: 65+ 
luffy hits: 20 something

homie ain't deserve that shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Think about how great it would be if Oda fleshed the Supernovas for ex.
> 
> But we long gone from that.


My boy Kidd still get less screentime than boring ass characters in Wano like Hiyori and Hyo , Bepo and co


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> katakuri hits: 65+
> luffy hits: 20 something
> 
> homie ain't deserve that shit


Well Luffy Durability was always high, marineford is a huge example


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> That's sad


Dw, he'll return when Kid comes back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> My boy Kidd still get less screentime than boring ass characters in Wano like Hiyori and Hyo , Bepo and co


He's a side character after all


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well Luffy Durability was always high, marineford is a huge example


FIRST RULE OF MARINEFORD, DO NOT SPEAK OF MARINEFORD


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> katakuri hits: 65+
> luffy hits: 20 something
> 
> homie ain't deserve that shit


One think I hated about WCI.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> FIRST RULE OF MARINEFORD, DO NOT SPEAK OF MARINEFORD


That's like saying don't speak about facts


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> katakuri hits: 65+
> luffy hits: 20 something
> 
> homie ain't deserve that shit



Only Soca can come tell you the number of hits in a fight


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Only Soca can come tell you the number of hits in a fight


It was on Reddit for few days lol 

Some people were making the same thread again and again


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Have you read the Katakuri fight?


The fight is all about will power and one of the theme of One Piece is "will". I know its sound bullshit but its true


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Only Soca can come tell you the number of hits in a fight





Oreki said:


> It was on Reddit for few days lol
> 
> Some people were making the same thread again and again



yep I posted it here too

craziness

absolute craziness which one of the reasons why luffy vs lucci reigns supreme


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> My boy Kidd still get less screentime than boring ass characters in Wano like Hiyori and Hyo , Bepo and co


I feel you. In general I feel he focus on the wrong people when he desides to give side characters some screen time


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was on Reddit for few days lol
> 
> Some people were making the same thread again and again



Ppl going on reddit though...


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I feel you. In general I feel he focus on the wrong people when he desides to give side characters some screen time


Indeed , this is his time to shine but nah let focus on boring stuff no one cares about


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl going on reddit though...


I used to be on Reddit before joining forums but now I don't even log in there lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Indeed , this is his time to shine but nah let focus on boring stuff no one cares about


What do you exactly care about beside Kid?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Indeed , this is his time to shine but nah let focus on boring stuff no one cares about


Welp, anyways lets not talk negative about One Piece here. The One Piece illuminati will get us.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you exactly care about beside Kid?


Perona and Reiju 

But for real even Nami and Robin dont get much screentime and if they get , it's something stupid like that bath chapter 

Usopp don't have a big role , same could be said on Chopper and Franky 

There are really interesting characters already why make a lot of new boring characters and only focus on Luffy/Zoro out of strawhats


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I have and I don't really see any plot armor, it supported Katakuri as much as Luffy, like flampe part, and everything that happened there makes sense according to there characters. We can call it a plot armor if character doing something out of character to take the situation in his favor or to make the situation in his opponent favor



Plot armor and being out of character are two very different things.

Luffy took too much damage to even be able to fight normally let alone win. Kata kept pummeling him and he kept getting up. So either Katakuri can't hit for shit (which we know is untrue) or is just way over the top durability which Luffy never showed, I.e. plot.


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl going on reddit though...


It's where I found a couple of my avatars


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Plot armor and being out of character are two very different things.
> 
> Luffy took too much damage to even be able to fight normally let alone win. Kata kept pummeling him and he kept getting up. So either Katakuri can't hit for shit (which we know is untrue) or is just way over the top durability which Luffy never showed, I.e. plot.


Luffy did show Durability.. Impel Down and Marineford is a huge example of that


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Perona and Reiju
> 
> But for real even Nami and Robin dont get much screentime and if they get , it's something stupid like that bath chapter
> 
> ...


Half of the WCI focused on Nami


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Half of the WCI focused on Nami


hwhat?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> hwhat?


What


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Plot armor and being out of character are two very different things.
> 
> Luffy took too much damage to even be able to fight normally let alone win. Kata kept pummeling him and he kept getting up. So either Katakuri can't hit for shit (which we know is untrue) or is just way over the top durability which Luffy never showed, I.e. plot.


This is random, but are you SMILE from OJ? Your post seem similiar


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Plot armor and being out of character are two very different things.
> 
> Luffy took too much damage to even be able to fight normally let alone win. Kata kept pummeling him and he kept getting up. So either Katakuri can't hit for shit (which we know is untrue) or is just way over the top durability which Luffy never showed, I.e. plot.



PIS/CIS.

Luffy used all his stamina fighting in G2/3 against an obviously stronger opponent than DD -the same one who laughed to those techniques. 

Seeing Kat specific abilities he should have used snakeman immediatly.

Concerning his ridiculous durability he always has shown it from the very start though.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> PIS/CIS.
> 
> Luffy used all his stamina fighting in G2/3 against an obviously stronger opponent than DD -the same one who laughed to those techniques.
> 
> ...



He had enough time after that fight to regunivate his Stamina tho.

For Snakeman. My impression is prior to the fight he was still not proficient in that Gear Mode, untill at some point of the fight.

I dont remember him having that much durabilty ever. Unless you are counting the times he gets knockout and gets up again after some hours.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

Law and Kidd are both cooler than Luffy


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Luffy did show Durability.. Impel Down and Marineford is a huge example of that



He was pumped with Iva's hormones and on the verge of dying from them. That is not Luffy's ability.



GANDO said:


> This is random, but are you SMILE from OJ? Your post seem similiar



No, I never posted on OJ.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> No, I never posted on OJ.


I see, my bad then. Your Avy and how you post, remind me of some other dude from there.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Good day/evening people (except for the lazy ass - you know who you are).


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good day/evening people (except for the lazy ass - you know who you are).


I feel called out lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Just saw your reply. I’m not calling you senpai. You don’t deserve it


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> My boy Kidd still get less screentime than boring ass characters in Wano like Hiyori and Hyo , Bepo and co


At least he didn’t get cut in half like Hawkins
but he almost got drowned 
Oda is doing Kidd dirty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good day/evening people (except for the lazy ass - you know who you are).


good evening 



Kiui said:


> I feel called out lmao


Same


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> At least he didn’t get cut in half like Hawkins
> but he almost got drowned
> Oda is doing Kidd dirty


Oda have a thing against red heads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> I feel called out lmao



 don't. It's not you.... At least for now. 


Irene said:


> good evening



How is it going?



Irene said:


> Same



Don't steal his thunder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oda have a thing against red heads


Yeah, one of them lost their arm to a fodder sea monster...
Are there any other red heads other than Kidd and Shanks?


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Yeah, one of them lost their arm to a fodder sea monster...
> Are there any other red heads other than Kidd and Shanks?


Ichiji  he did him dirty at the beginning of the wedding too 



DeVision said:


> How is it going?
> Don't steal his thunder.


not bad  I feel kinda tired but today is better than yesterday which is improvement I guess lol

How are you doing ? 

Also what thunder  ?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> not bad  I feel kinda tired but today is better than yesterday which is improvement I guess lol




That's good, right? XD



Irene said:


> How are you doing ?




Tired and cold. I got wet from a mixture between rain and snow. Just took a shower and I'm gonna watch the champions league soon. XD


Irene said:


> Also what thunder  ?



He will know. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's good, right? XD
> 
> 
> Tired and cold. I got wet from a mixture between rain and snow. Just took a shower and I'm gonna watch the champions league soon. XD
> ...


Who is *he* ? 

It's so cold I wanna sleep already but I have to study first


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Who is *he* ?
> 
> It's so cold I wanna sleep already but I have to study first



A bully. 

Don't be like Gledania.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> A bully.
> 
> Don't be like Gledania.


I actually miss Gledania , why he keep requesting for bans ?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I actually miss Gledania , why he keep requesting for bans ?



@Flame do you see this? It's a miracle. Someone's missing Gled 

Edit : he's "studying"


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so you're not the Zoro type



Duh. Zoro is a hero moreso than Luffy


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I actually miss Gledania , why he keep requesting for bans ?



Playing hard to get with the ladies here


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Flame do you see this? It's a miracle. Someone's missing Gled
> 
> Edit : he's "studying"


Props for him not wasting his time 



T.D.A said:


> Playing hard to get with the ladies here


----------



## MO (Dec 11, 2019)

@Soca every song they have together is just a banger at this point.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Just saw your reply. I’m not calling you senpai. You don’t deserve it


_Assuredly, once you have released yourself of the tedious shackles that is the Portgaz D. Ace fandom, you too shall henceforth be blessed and allowed to bask in the glory that is Godhawk himself. Stray not off the path, and strive to achieve the aforementioned conspicuous goal, and you ought to have earned this one's earnest felicitations by that time. Moreover, the newly acquired verdure shall benefit you to the uttermost levels. 


Call me senpai._


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _Assuredly, once you have released yourself of the tedious shackles that is the Portgaz D. Ace fandom, you too shall henceforth be blessed and allowed to bask in the glory that is Godhawk himself. Stray not off the path, and strive to achieve the aforementioned conspicuous goal, and you ought to have earned this one's earnest felicitations by that time. Moreover, the newly acquired verdure shall benefit you to the uttermost levels.
> 
> 
> Call me senpai._


So the time when I leave the Ace fandom.....alright, remind me in two centuries


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> So the time when I leave the Ace fandom.....alright, remind me in two centuries


I thought it's undying love but it's only gonna last for two centuries... That so weak


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought it's undying love but it's only gonna last for two centuries... That so weak


In 2 centuries, I’ll be dead and I’ll be wherever Ace is
I’ll be his neighbour or something in heaven lol


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> In 2 centuries, I’ll be dead and I’ll be wherever Ace is
> I’ll be his neighbour or something in heaven lol


Hate to break it to ya but there is no afterlife for fictional characters... though I am not sure there is one for humans either


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hate to break it to ya but there is no afterlife for fictional characters... though I am not sure there is one for humans either


I thought you were gonna say 

Hate to break it to you but he is going for hell


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hate to break it to ya but there is no afterlife for fictional characters... though I am not sure there is one for humans either


Have you ever heard that Ace is Jesus? 


Irene said:


> I thought you were gonna say
> 
> Hate to break it to you but he is going for hell


 You guys give my boi some respect


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Have you ever heard that Ace is Jesus?
> 
> You guys give my boi some respect


Lol that Ace is jesus thread I remember it 




I am gonna try to be nice to him for you 
I mean at least he looks good on eyes and have freckles


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I thought you were gonna say
> 
> Hate to break it to you but he is going for hell


Ace might be one of my favorite characters but hell is for chosen ones


Kiui said:


> Have you ever heard that Ace is Jesus?


I have heard Luffy is Jesus on OJ... someone created that long essay over that lol


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hate to break it to ya but there is no afterlife for fictional characters... though I am not sure there is one for humans either



Emo


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Emo


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am gonna try to be nice to him for you
> I mean at least he looks good on eyes and have freckles


Right the freckles are too cute 


Oreki said:


> I have heard Luffy is Jesus on OJ


That means Luffy has to die first​


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> That means Luffy has to die first


He's no Jesus alright


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Kiui said:


> So the time when I leave the Ace fandom.....alright, remind me in two centuries


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Is Kiui new?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

TDA vs Oreki has the potential to become a top tier rivalry.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> TDA vs Oreki has the potential to become a top tier rivalry.



He'll probs go all emo like Sasuke and go looking for Cursed power to fight me.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Damn, so T.D.A gonna keep on going that "I am gonna bring Oreki back" or "Oreeekiiiiii" or "Oreki is the honorable member of OL, I will bring him back" until the very last


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Damn, so T.D.A gonna keep on going that "I am gonna bring Oreki back" or "Oreeekiiiiii" until the very last



Now we know what Oreki dreams about. I don't swing that way soz.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is Kiui new?


She's like my twin , treat her well


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Now we know what Oreki dreams about. I don't swing that way soz.


Well you did compared with Sasuke..


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Idk what is this T.D.A vs Oreki about but keep going guys


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> *I have and I don't really see any plot armor*, it supported Katakuri as much as Luffy, like flampe part, and everything that happened there makes sense according to there characters. We can call it a plot armor if character doing something out of character to take the situation in his favor or to make the situation in his opponent favor


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

I am srsly so happy today , Red Velvet queens gonna make a comeback in like less than two weeks 

:blu


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am srsly so happy today , *Red Velvet queens* gonna make a comeback in like less than two weeks
> 
> :blu


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Stan kpop and universal quuens


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Wait, Oreki = Sasuke?


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

You forget to add the part at the end when he tell him 

"Anticipate Red Velvet's new comeback"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, Oreki = Sasuke?


They treat me so evil...


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> You forget to add the part at the end when he tell him
> 
> "Anticipate Red Velvet's new comeback"


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They treat me so evil...



Well.. You wanted to be the new don. Fight for it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.. You wanted to be the new don. Fight for it.


I'm not the protagonist of a novel or anything. I'm just a regular OL member who likes to read, like you could find anywhere. But... if, for argument's sake, you were to write a story with me in the lead role, it would certainly be... a tragedy. 

Inb4 Don position is lame, I have quit mafia.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I'm not the protagonist of a novel or anything. I'm just a regular OL member who likes to read, like you could find anywhere. But... if, for argument's sake, you were to write a story with me in the lead role, it would certainly be... a tragedy.
> 
> Inb4 Don position is lame, I have quit mafia.



Tempted to *tier specialist* you. But since I'm a nice guy, I won't. XD

But honestly now, why are you so dark lately? T.D.A might be joking, but you really are kinda emo recently. Is everything allright? Can we help you somehow?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tempted to *tier specialist* you. But since I'm a nice guy, I won't. XD
> 
> But honestly now, why are you so dark lately? T.D.A might be joking, but you really are kinda emo recently. Is everything allright? Can we help you somehow?


No, I am completely fine lol. But Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I still require _that _emote @Neo Arcadia. All rep shall be yours.


A Kizaru cat sprite? I recall the last time someone alerted me about it, I scrolled down and another user posted one.


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is Kiui new?


I guess 




Irene said:


> She's like my twin , treat her well


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Neo Arcadia said:


> A Kizaru cat sprite? I recall the last time someone alerted me about it, I scrolled down and another user posted one.



That would be me. But it seems like I'm not good enough for our gourmet mod.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That would be me. But it seems like I'm not good enough for our gourmet mod.


Looking at it up close, I think it could use some touching up.
Although, it would be best if a Kizaru emote had him kicking. I'm not sure if the closest cat to that is good enough to use as a template, and creating a whole new sprite from scratch is a bit beyond me.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

Neo Arcadia said:


> A Kizaru cat sprite? I recall the last time someone alerted me about it, I scrolled down and another user posted one.


Yeah, but I thought you'd an idea in mind since you did thhe other 2 Admirals.


Neo Arcadia said:


> Looking at it up close, I think it could use some touching up.
> Although, it would be best if a Kizaru emote had him kicking. I'm not sure if the closest cat to that is good enough to use at a template, and creating a whole new sprite from scratch is a bit beyond me.


Sounds like a great idea with the kicking.  as a base could work too.



DeVision said:


> That would be me. But it seems like I'm not good enough for our gourmet mod.


I like them done by the same artist. And as Neo said it could be improved


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tempted to *tier specialist* you. But since I'm a nice guy, I won't. XD
> 
> But honestly now, why are you so dark lately? T.D.A might be joking, but you really are kinda emo recently. Is everything allright? Can we help you somehow?



People always miss the fact my content always contains element of truth.  Oreki could just be going through a phase.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I like them done by the same artist. And as Neo said it could be improved



Yeah, yeah.. I'm gonna do 2 or 3 of the shichi or SN, and nominate them, and get a large base to vote for them. Just out of spite!



T.D.A said:


> People always miss the fact my content always contains element of truth.  Oreki could just be going through a phase.



Go to sleep. You have to work tomorrow.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, yeah.. I'm gonna do 2 or 3 of the shichi or SN, and nominate them, and get a large base to vote for them. Just out of spite!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to sleep. You have to work tomorrow.



yeah but I'm working from home on Thursday


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get the raw versions of Oda's SBS? and maybe some raw versions of some chapters? 




@T.D.A you seem like you would know


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the raw versions of Oda's SBS? and maybe some raw versions of some chapters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean digitally? For weekly chapters you can find some here:

For SBS you can get them from Chinese sources but it's a bit of a headache due to login wall / language barrier etc


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 11, 2019)

An edit of DeVision's sprite. I mostly focused on making the colors closer to Kizaru's outfit. The eyes are also faintly visible behind the glasses now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MO (Dec 11, 2019)

It's a holiday play with my ____ day.


----------



## Irene (Dec 11, 2019)

Neo Arcadia said:


> An edit of DeVision's sprite. I mostly focused on making the colors closer to Kizaru's outfit. The eyes are also faintly visible behind the glasses now.


Kizaru so cute and goofy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Do you mean digitally? For weekly chapters you can find some here:
> 
> For SBS you can get them from Chinese sources but it's a bit of a headache due to login wall / language barrier etc



Yeah digitally. 


Thank you very much.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought it's undying love but it's only gonna last for two centuries... That so weak


I two centuries humanity won't exist anymore.xd


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Do you watch Rockets Vs Kings the other day? game is so intense as fck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2019)

Don King said:


> Do you watch Rockets Vs Kings the other day? game is so intense as fck.


Even Milwaukee and Detroit was pretty intense lol or rather Griffin Vs Giannis...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> I two centuries humanity won't exist anymore.xd


 That’s really pessimistic


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Don King said:


> Do you watch Rockets Vs Kings the other day? game is so intense as fck.


Aye good one. 


Shanks is really badass. One of my top 5 faves deffo


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye good one.
> 
> 
> Shanks is really badass. One of my top 5 faves deffo


If it's not for the Mihawk vs Shanks thread I probably like Mihawk more.

Mihawk version of Glambot, he did better than those celebrities lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 11, 2019)

Don King said:


> If it's not for the Mihawk vs Shanks thread I probably like Mihawk more.
> 
> Mihawk version of Glambot, he did better than those celebrities lol


They are both in my top 5 faves. 


I like them a lot. I usually take Mihawk's side because there are a lot of people advocating for Shanks. 


But Mihawk is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2019)

make this an emote pls
@Kinjin 
@Naruto


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

F*CKIN F*CK.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

Neo Arcadia said:


> An edit of DeVision's sprite. I mostly focused on making the colors closer to Kizaru's outfit. The eyes are also faintly visible behind the glasses now.


Awesome, thank you Neo!



Shiba D. Inu said:


> make this an emote pls
> @Kinjin
> @Naruto


Understood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F*CKIN F*CK.


Morning. What's wrong?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> oiji


Just two more and the admirals emote is finally complete lol


----------



## Shrike (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F*CKIN F*CK.



You ok man?


Catzaru


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Morning. What's wrong?





Shrike said:


> You ok man?



As some of you know, I changed my adress (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzarbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
I need to find out what I can do.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As some of you know, I changed my adresse (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
> Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzerbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
> I need to find out what I can do.


Your old boss is a cunt, hope he gets what's coming to him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Your old boss is a cunt, hope he gets what's coming to him



I still can't believe it. 
I had my doubts (I asked Acno for example because he's german) if I can find it out somehow. But in the end I got to busy to do it.. 
It seems like I can't be punished by the law, but I'm still mad. I hate when someone lies to me. And makes a fool out of me.
He even gave me my monthly payment letter (the stuff where they calculate brutto - netto payment with taxes and stuff like that). If I wasn't registered he made those up. F*cking asshole. Wow. The more I think about it, I get even more mad.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As some of you know, I changed my adresse (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
> Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzerbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
> I need to find out what I can do.



I think I know which you you're talking about.

What a scum.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As some of you know, I changed my adresse (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
> Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzerbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
> I need to find out what I can do.


Your boss is a dumbass because he made himself guilty of an offence. Always make sure beforehand that there is no foul play at work.

Hope you can solve the situation.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I think I know which you you're talking about.
> 
> What a scum.



Imagine threatening someone when you know you're the one who did something against the law.



Kinjin said:


> Your boss is a dumbass because he made himself guilty of an offence. Always make sure beforehand that there is no foul play at work.
> 
> Hope you can solve the situation.



Yeah, but when I got my montly Gehaltsabrechnung, I calmed down. What a f*cker. :/


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> As some of you know, I changed my adresse (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
> Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzerbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
> I need to find out what I can do.


I hope you fix your problem. I'll pray for you man.


And to your boss I hope karma gets to him.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

@DeVision when you get the first chance... punch him on the face


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision when you get the first chance... punch him on the face


Do you want him to get sued for violence


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Do you want him to get sued for violence


No... but people like them deserve more than a punch on the face and I believe when devision get the chance he should do it cuz it makes you feel better


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No... but people like them deserve more than a punch on the face and I believe when devision get the chance he should do it cuz it makes you feel better


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

Remember what the hover text of this emote says:


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2019)

Happy Dingaling Day

Spread the joy to everyone folks


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember what the hover text of this emote says:


What does it says ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> What does it says ?


If the fool would persist in his folly he would become wise.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> What does it says ?


Are you on phone? When you hover with the cursor over it it says "Violence is not the answer unless the question is"


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Are you on phone? When you hover with the cursor over it it says "Violence is not the answer unless the question is"


Ok but that is deep and don't match the emote lol


Oreki said:


> If the fool would persist in his folly he would become wise.


deep stuff


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision when you get the first chance... punch him on the face



Emo


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 12, 2019)

Dingaling?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Dingaling?



That's Soca's drunk talk.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 12, 2019)

What's Dingaling?


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's Soca's drunk talk.


Nah it's a real day


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah it's a real day



Nah. It's your drunk talk AND BY ACCIDENT a national day.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

> National Ding-a-Ling Day on December 12th encourages us to reconnect with people we once talked to often.
> 
> Ding-a-Lings on this day call the people they haven’t heard from in a while. It may be an old classmate, co-worker, or neighbor from years ago. Or perhaps a call will go out to the child who used to mow the grass during the summer. How about that couple who carpooled for soccer?  What was their name? Many people slip out of our lives who would love to hear the ding-a-ling of a call from you. Why don’t you join the Ding-a-ling club and call someone this year?



Oh wow. It's a good day. 
Who do you miss @Soca ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. It's a good day.
> Who do you miss @Soca ?


On NF @Furious George

My one true rival and one of my best homies


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> On NF @Furious George
> 
> My one true rival and one of my best homies



That's why you bully me. You want a new rival.. Now it's clear.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> On NF @Furious George
> 
> My one true rival and one of my best homies



You ol' geezer, it's a new generation made of up Kinjins, Orekis and Irenes.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You ol' geezer, it's a new generation made of up Kinjins, Orekis and Irenes.


Isn't Kinjin also from old gen?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2019)

: catzaru when ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You ol' geezer, it's a new generation made of up Kinjins, Orekis and Irenes.


wow from being memed to have my name up there in the new generation of the OL  we love character development


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Isn't Kinjin also from old gen?



no


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> wow from being memed to have my name up there in the new generation of the OL  we love character development



I don't like your new usertitle.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You ol' geezer, it's a new generation made of up Kinjins, Orekis and Irenes.


Why am I grouped with them?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> no


He joined in 2013


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why am I grouped with them?



you're still from a newer gen just not as new as those 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't like your new usertitle.


Seulgi > Devision  tho


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

I see a ban incoming for T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> Suelgi > Devision  tho


Nope.
Suelgi = 6 letters
DeVision = 8 letters
It's clearly DeVision > Suelgi


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope.
> Suelgi = 6 letters
> DeVision = 8 letters
> It's clearly DeVision > Suelgi


you can't sing and dance and aren't the cutest human being 
so it's kinda one sided match


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> you can't sing and dance and aren't the cutest human being
> so it's kinda one sided match



And where did you get those fake informations?
I've won a few singing contests. I dance like a pro. And am cute AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

Poor Dev getting bullied left and right. I've to put an end to this!


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And where did you get those fake informations?
> I've won a few singing contests. I dance like a pro. And am cute AF.


How about you aren't a girl


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Poor Dev getting bullied left and right. I've to put an end to this!



Hypotetically speaking, could you ban Soca?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Can't Male be cute


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> How about you aren't a girl



Did you just asume my gender? That's rude!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hypotetically speaking, could you ban Soca?


Soca gonna end kinjin whole career


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Soca vs Kinjin who wins?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Soca gonna end kinjin whole career



Nah. Akai >> Kpop


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Soca vs Kinjin who wins?



Still walking around with the worst preskip admiral, huh?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hypotetically speaking, could you ban Soca?


Only an admin could.


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still walking around with the worst preskip admiral, huh?


Papazuki is the best admiral


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

This papazuki of yours gonna burn you to hell


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still walking around with the worst preskip admiral, huh?



You don't like Kizaru I take it?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Papazuki is the best admiral



Sorry but nope.

Kuzan > Borsalino > Sakazuki


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You don't like Kizaru I take it?



That is better.

You joined the Xmas event?


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can't Male be cute


No one come close to Seulgi 

She is even more handsome and cooler than guys


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That is better.
> 
> You joined the Xmas event?



yh


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This papazuki of yours gonna burn you to hell


That would be _hot_


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene vs Oreki who wins?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> No one come close to Seulgi
> 
> She is even more handsome and cooler than guys



Nah. I'm taller than her.




T.D.A said:


> Irene vs Oreki who wins?



Oreki, because Irene has bad taste.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> That would be _hot_


Yeah it's gonna be hot when you're gonna get toasted


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2019)

DeLusion


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> DeLusion


Why you have been so inactive lately?


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why you have been so inactive lately?


life


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I'm taller than her.


Just give it up , Seulgi is on another level than us mortals


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> life


So you have one now... is it good or bad?


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Irene vs Oreki who wins?


In terms of what  ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Who's next to be banned? Vote


----------



## Oreki (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, I'll protect you. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Who remembers this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who remembers this?



That's really nice!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's really nice!



Was done by @Marie but I fixed the eye lol.


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was done by @Marie but I fixed the eye lol.


She's so talented


----------



## Gledania (Dec 12, 2019)

@Soca

VacBan me till 30 decembre.. I must do it.


Thanks  sorry for pushing this again



@Shiba D. Inu @Flame


WB>Garp , Ryuuma >Mihawk,  Yonko>Admirals, Drake > Law.

Stay informed. See you guys


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca
> 
> VacBan me till 30 decembre.. I must do it.
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No.



If I've time tomorrow I'll draw your new ava, I like it.

(And with the glasses no way I fuck an eye )

Ed:

Or you'll fix the glasses


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na that's a drawing of me by Marie.


I see. 





Marie said:


> If I've time tomorrow I'll draw your new ava, I like it.
> 
> (And with the glasses no way I fuck an eye )
> 
> ...


Can you draw Mihawk, please?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 12, 2019)

Evening ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Evening ~


sis hey , how are you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 12, 2019)

its done. My exams are finally done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2019)

Friyay, how's everyone this fine day 



DeVision said:


> As some of you know, I changed my adress (and town) and quit my old job (monday I should be appointed at a new job), and went to the Rathaus to register myself.
> Turned out my old boss never registrered me and I was working illegal (na crno/Schwarzarbeit). And now I'm mad AF. Need to research what I can do, but I'll probably sue him. F*cking asshole. He even had the guts to threaten me with sueing because I wanted to leave.
> I need to find out what I can do.



Take care and hope it goes well 



DeVision said:


> And where did you get those fake informations?
> I've won a few singing contests. I dance like a pro. And am cute AF.









Light D Lamperouge said:


>







Skylar said:


> Evening ~







Irene said:


> sis hey , how are you ?







MO said:


> its done. My exams are finally done.



All the best for results


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Take care and hope it goes well




Thank you. 



Mysticreader said:


>



I lied (about all three things XD), but she doesn't have to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Who said she/he liked snow?


I'll change with anyone....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 13, 2019)

Hows everyone doing? Haven't been as active as much I want to. Studying for finals has me bent over a table no lube. No fun this weekend no fun until next Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Hows everyone doing? Haven't been as active as much I want to. Studying for finals has me bent over a table no lube. No fun this weekend no fun until next Thursday.



Good luck!


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who said she/he liked snow?
> 
> 
> I'll change with anyone....


why are you picking it up with your bare hand you crazy person


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who said she/he liked snow?
> 
> 
> I'll change with anyone....


Meee 



Soca said:


> why are you picking it up with your bare hand you crazy person


Reminds me when I once played with it with my bare hands ... didn't end well


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> why are you picking it up with your bare hand you crazy person



Never again. 



Irene said:


> Meee



Go for it. XD



Irene said:


> Reminds me when I once played with it with my bare hands ... didn't end well



*lewd*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Hows everyone doing? Haven't been as active as much I want to. Studying for finals has me bent over a table no lube. No fun this weekend no fun until next Thursday.



Good luck


----------



## Shrike (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> why are you picking it up with your bare hand you crazy person



I don't see the issue


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

@Kinjin omg I need to reconsider some stuff


----------



## Skylar (Dec 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> sis hey , how are you ?



I’m good sis. Been super busy lately but I’m starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. How about you 



Mysticreader said:


> Friyay, how's everyone this fine day



It’s a bit cold today but I want to put some christmas lights today.  

Hope you have a great Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who said she/he liked snow?
> 
> 
> I'll change with anyone....



That looks rather intense. Me likes it


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m good sis. Been super busy lately but I’m starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. How about you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's good to hear   I just don't want this year to end  incoming exams ..


----------



## Oreki (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 13, 2019)

@DeVision do you eat snow?


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hello everyone


hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> hey


How are you?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision do you eat snow?



Which one, John?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Can you draw Mihawk, please?



Are you sure?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Are you sure?


He's positive


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How are you?


I am fine  beside the fact that my pc fucking went  off while i was saving something I worked on just now 

Wbu ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I don't see the issue


frostbite


----------



## Shrike (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> frostbite



Well, don't play with snow for too long. I love making snowballs without gloves as I throw them a lot better that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am fine  beside the fact that my pc fucking went  off while i was saving something I worked on just now
> 
> Wbu ?


I am fine... Something same happened to me while ago lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am fine... Something same happened to me while ago lol


That sucks 


You seem to be less active these days , focusing on studies?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> That sucks
> 
> 
> You seem to be less active these days , focusing on studies?


Kind of, but not really this much... I guess I am just being lazy lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Are you sure?





I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 13, 2019)

For all the Marco lovers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 13, 2019)

Minding my business and birds shit on me....


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 13, 2019)

Message:


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Minding my business and birds shit on me....



Was it Marco?


@Soca did you watch Shazam in the end? There's a part 2 in 2022. By then the kids will be 30 FFS. XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Was it Marco?
> 
> 
> @Soca did you watch Shazam in the end? There's a part 2 in 2022. By then the kids will be 30 FFS. XD



Marco is too much of a chicken to try that on me. It was a nameless bird.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Marco is too much of a chicken to try that on me. It was a nameless bird.



Careful, a mod here likes Marco (me too btw. XD)


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Was it Marco?
> 
> 
> @Soca did you watch Shazam in the end? There's a part 2 in 2022. By then the kids will be 30 FFS. XD


Yea with the black adam ttease right? I heard its supposed to be the rock.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea with the black adam ttease right? I heard its supposed to be the rock.



Yeah, yeah. I guess the sequel (as almost all sequels) will not be as good as the first part.


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, yeah. I guess the sequel (as almost all sequels) will not be as good as the first part.


If it brings the same quality as the first one there shouldn't be a problem I think.

Is anyone seeing jumanji 2 tonight?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> If it brings the same quality as the first one there shouldn't be a problem I think.



Yeah. I hope so. I liked it very much. 



Soca said:


> Is anyone seeing jumanji 2 tonight?



I've always hated Jumanji. XD
Could it be that the lions were terribly made? But I might give the new one a chance.


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. I hope so. I liked it very much.



Yea it was super funny.


> I've always hated Jumanji. XD
> Could it be that the lions were terribly made? But I might give the new one a chance.



Check it out its super funny. Might check out the second one tnite depending on my mood


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea it was super funny.
> 
> 
> Check it out its super funny. Might check out the second one tnite depending on my mood



Will probably do. Thanks.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I've always hated Jumanji. XD
> Could it be that the lions were terribly made? But I might give the new one a chance.



Wait surely you don't mean the original Jumanji the one with Robin Williams?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Wait surely you don't mean the original Jumanji the one with Robin Williams?



Yes, that one. I like Robin Williams, but hated Jumanji.


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 13, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> oiji


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey Perverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 14, 2019)

Good Morning everyone.



DeVision said:


> Yes, that one. I like Robin Williams, but hated Jumanji.


You just wake up and you see this kind of post 

the remake is good too I like Jack Black a lot. He nailed a teenager attitude while in his fat old body

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning Everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm sorry I didn't like the movie. Stop ganging up on me.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry I didn't like the movie. Stop ganging up on me.


Go watch it again until you like it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Go watch it again until you like it



Look at this lion. It looks like an i*c*st product:


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Look at this lion. It looks like an i*c*st product:


It looks good for back in the days technology 

If there should be any complaint it should be for the spiders


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> It looks good for back in the days technology



Don't care. This is the reason I never liked it. XD


Soca said:


> If there should be any complaint it should be for the spiders



Don't even remember that. Need to google. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

PS Thread name is bullying.
@Irene I'll blame you.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't care. This is the reason I never liked it. XD


BAH DEVISION 



DeVision said:


> Don't even remember that. Need to google. XD


The thing was legit a remote control spider. Not even remotely lifelike


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2019)

Robin Williams hate won’t be tolerated


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> BAH DEVISION







Soca said:


> The thing was legit a remote control spider. Not even remotely lifelike



Nice. XD



T.D.A said:


> Robin Williams hate won’t be tolerated



There's no Robin Williams hate. I just don't like the movie.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2019)

You hate his movie so you have hate towards him


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You hate his movie so you have hate towards him



Don't like =/= hate.

Ok, I did say hated the movie, but I corrected myself.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


Fine, I'll be nice today


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> PS Thread name is bullying.
> @Irene I'll blame you.


what ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> what ?


yea watchu talking bout @DeVision


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

how to disable signatures  ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> how to disable signatures  ?


There should be an option to disable it in your preferences tab


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> There should be an option to disable it in your preferences tab


i didn't notice it first , thx


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Fine, I'll be nice today



Screenshot as a proof for future references.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> what ?



The lazy ass bully is too lazy to bully me today.
The thread name was something against me. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The lazy ass bully is too lazy to bully me today.
> The thread name was something against me. XD


how did this beef start  I mean in general ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

muthafucka


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

How is everyone today 



Irene said:


> how did this beef start  I mean in general ?



No beef, only brolove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The lazy ass bully is too lazy to bully me today.
> The thread name was something against me. XD



emo


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh yea it's Kaido vs Luffy today 

@MO Are you gonna be here to make the thread? 



Shrike said:


> How is everyone today


Hungry. How is you


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2019)

Garpppp!!!


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> muthafucka


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> yo



Surgery everywhere. 

Lips, nose, boobs and probably more...

Let's all look like the same TV show bitch.

C'mon Marc.


----------



## MO (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Oh yea it's Kaido vs Luffy today
> 
> @MO Are you gonna be here to make the thread?
> 
> ...


Isn't it next week?


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Surgery everywhere.
> 
> Lips, nose, boobs and probably more...
> 
> ...


I know not one man thats gonna let such qualities stop them from tryna smash unless the work was extremely and heavily overdone.


MO said:


> Isn't it next week?


I think it  was this week


----------



## MO (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I think it was this week


I think they are going to drag it out to be just the g3 punch.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

MO said:


> I think they are going to drag it out to be just the g3 punch.


Bah I'm hoping thats just the halfway point.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> how did this beef start  I mean in general ?



He fakely (is this even a word?) called me a bully. 



Soca said:


> muthafucka







Shrike said:


> No beef, only brolove.



@Irene this. Shrike is always right. 



T.D.A said:


> emo



Being a Robin Williams fan, and then insulting people being emo. 
PS bite me. 



Soca said:


> yo



She's too thin.



Soca said:


> I know not one man thats gonna let such qualities stop them from tryna smash unless the work was extremely and heavily overdone.



But this is true. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Good evening.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Aye. 

How's it going?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye.
> 
> How's it going?



Can't wait to go to bed. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Can't wait to go to bed. XD


Same lol. It was a tiring day.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same lol. It was a tiring day.



I want it to be wednesday already.


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I want it to be wednesday already.


I want it to be 23th already


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> I want it to be 23th already



Nah. I hope the time from 20th to new year will last forever.


----------



## Irene (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I hope the time from 20th to new year will last forever.


Meh I don't wanna wait anymore for my queens  they gonna make the year ending worthy


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Meh I don't wanna wait anymore for my queens  they gonna make the year ending worthy



Omg, you're worse then Marc. XD


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

@Soca where are those jolly rogers you were making? I might need you for something


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I want it to be wednesday already.



Wednesday worst day though


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Wednesday worst day though



I'll accept thursday too. XD


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll accept thursday too. XD



Then we can agree 

...

Wait, tomorrow is Sunday.

Why would you trade Sunday for Thursday; something important coming up?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Then we can agree
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Driving hooooooooome.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I want it to be wednesday already.


I wanted to ask why, but then I saw this lol. 


DeVision said:


> Driving hooooooooome.




Nice man, enjoy.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Soca where are those jolly rogers you were making? I might need you for something


What kinda jolly roger you need


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> What kinda jolly roger you need



I will explain, gimme 10ish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 14, 2019)

@Soca yeah its definitely next episode the fight.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

TISSSSS FUGGIN EPISODE 

Meanwhile MHA is covering like 4 chapters in one 

BAH


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> TISSSSS FUGGIN EPISODE
> 
> Meanwhile MHA is covering like 4 chapters in one
> 
> BAH



MHA one season per year so makes sense.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2019)

BAH


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> BAH


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Surgery everywhere.
> 
> Lips, nose, boobs and probably more...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2019)

Geddfukout with that horror


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Geddfukout with that horror


Even Doflamingo is disgusted lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2019)

I did some early holiday shopping today. Bought some jumpers, turtle necks, pants, jeans, and a new TV, and also ordered another one. The first one is 43 inches and it barely fit on the TV shelf. The second one I ordered is 58 inches lol, I don't know where to put it now.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## MrPopo (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I did some early holiday shopping today. Bought some jumpers, turtle necks, pants, jeans, and a new TV, and also ordered another one. The first one is 43 inches and it barely fit on the TV shelf. The second one I ordered is 58 inches lol, I don't know where to put it now.


Attached to the wall or the ceiling..xd


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

Wtf @Redline . Some of us have to eat lunch soon. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

Redline said:


> Attached to the wall or the ceiling..xd


Might have to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2019)

Basically every female waistline  in OP


----------



## Irene (Dec 15, 2019)

it's quiet these days 

how are you all doing  ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's quiet these days
> 
> how are you all doing  ?


Fine. 


Hby??


----------



## Irene (Dec 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Fine.
> 
> 
> Hby??


I am fine too  I am excited for new year I feel it's gonna be good this time


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's quiet these days
> 
> how are you all doing  ?


super good :blobjuice



Irene said:


> I am excited for new year I feel it's gonna be good this time


got plans?


----------



## Irene (Dec 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> super good :blobjuice
> 
> got plans?


good to hear 

nope  but let's say I am looking forward to it 
I think things in my life may start getting better


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Let me guess. It's noon there?


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> good to hear
> 
> nope  but let's say I am looking forward to it
> I think things in my life may start getting better



Good shit 


MO said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Mutahfucka its like 3pm


----------



## Irene (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> Good Morning everyone!


Hi


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let me guess. It's noon there?





Soca said:


> Mutahfucka its like 3pm


Yep. 



Irene said:


> Hi


Hey


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Hey



Tell us the reason why you woke up just now. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell us the reason why you woke up just now. XD



late night


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> late night



Psst. Let's hear some juicy stuff.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

@T.D.A you like rap, right?

What do you think of this:


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Psst. Let's hear some juicy stuff.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


>



And?


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

@T.D.A  Who did you vote for in the uk elections?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A you like rap, right?
> 
> What do you think of this:



Pretty good. I always rated The Game, underrated rapper.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A  Who did you vote for in the uk elections?


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


are you happy with the results?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Pretty good. I always rated The Game, underrated rapper.



Wasn't expecting something like this from him, but it's great.
The game is great. Too bad he's going into retirement.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> are you happy with the results?



nah, I'm not White.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 15, 2019)

People are reversed when it comes to expressing political ideologies where I live. I imagine it's the same in the UK.

I remember when @Marie and AK always got into political debates in the chapter prediction thread


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> nah, I'm not White.


now wait a minute you're not white?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> now wait a minute you're not *white?*



you thought I was white?


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> you thought I was white?


Yesss .


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> nah, I'm not White.



Baexit has no color.

Enjoy it. BowJow will blow a day or another.

We french didn't and pbbly wont have this choice. (Actually, we did voted against the EU constitution but our politics just loled at our vote). 

At least England, no matter all its defaults, remains a democracy.


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

@T.D.A you black?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A you black?



He's lemon pizza.

A true minority.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A you black?



Na


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

All time classic @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> All time classic @DeVision



Great stuff.
I'm listening to Joyner recently. Dude's crazy. Love it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

Joyner is very good. I like his Bank account remix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Great stuff.
> I'm listening to Joyner recently. Dude's crazy. Love it.



I don't know most of these new rappers. I'm like who?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Joyner is very good. I like his Bank account remix.



Good to have such artists. Or finding out about them. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I don't know most of these new rappers. I'm like who?



I was just about to say this. XD
Me too, but when you listen to them you can say right away who's talented and who's not. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good to have such artists. Or finding out about them. XD


Agree. It's a pleasant surprise. Rarely can you find something good nowadays.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Agree. It's a pleasant surprise. Rarely can you find something good nowadays.



Just follow Eminem. He's on the right track. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just follow Eminem. He's on the right track. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just follow *Eminem*. He's on the right track. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>



Sorry, even if he's not as good, he still has great taste in the music.


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na


Where you from. If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2019)

does anyone have black ops 4 for ps4?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Soca said:


> does anyone have black ops 4 for ps4?



@QMS you have like 2 million games, right?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

MO said:


> Where you from. If you don't mind me asking?



UK


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS you have like 2 million games, right?


QMS of 1000 games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

> *Station squabble*
> Sam discovered the best way to photograph the mice inhabiting London’s Underground was to lie on the platform and wait. He only saw them fight over scraps of food dropped by passengers a few times, possibly because it is so abundant. This fight lasted a split second, before one grabbed a crumb and they went their separate ways.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS you have like 2 million games, right?


Man I just got it because I caught up with an old friend who said he had it so I told him Imma fuck him up in this shit but now that I have it I suck ass so I need cats to run with and get my game up


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


mice are so scary 



Soca said:


> Man I just got it because I caught up with an old friend who said he had it so I told him Imma fuck him up in this shit but now that I have it I suck ass so I need cats to run with and get my game up


Morning


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

Lolo is so underrated


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> mice are so scary


Nah mice aren't scary, rats are. Big unnecessary ass rodents


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2019)

Evening all 

Quite sure I lost a few posts somewhere since I barely have lots of posts


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2019)

Some deleting happened


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> @T.D.A +



£9.99 per month. Better than Netflix


----------



## Mariko (Dec 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> £9.99 per month. Better than Netflix


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Evening all
> 
> Quite sure I lost a few posts somewhere since I barely have lots of posts



The Alley archives were deleted


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

Fyi @Soca @Kinjin expect a 967 spoiler on *Sunday* 22 December.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

Marie tryna get banned lol


----------



## Mariko (Dec 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Marie tryna get banned lol



No rules here about my husbando.

If anything I'll ask him to fix things. 

He owes me a lot.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd appreciate it if you don't needlessly tag him. Dude has his hands full at the moment.

If people continue to tag him he gets distracted from restoring the Alley Archive.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah mice aren't scary, rats are. Big unnecessary ass rodents


Rodents and insects are all scary


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2019)

@Marie I warned you about tagging him in here. If you do it again you will be punished.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 16, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Marie I warned you about tagging him in here. If you do it again you will be punished.



Post the archives then! 

Wait, no. 

Wrong section.

Post a new explicit rule.

Mb san has nothing against us here though.

The OL is a safe place.

Not the Alley.

(Unless you have some hidden flashback about you two to tell us )


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

can next Monday be here already  ?


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

Good Morning


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> can next Monday be here already  ?



I just want Friday


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Good evening peeps. I'm in a good mood somehow. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening peeps. I'm in a good mood somehow. XD



give me my money


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> give me my money



Can we somehow delay it till next month? I mean, x-mas comming up. New years.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Can we somehow delay it till next month? I mean, x-mas comming up. New years.



Alright I'll give you a bit more time but the rent is due.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Alright I'll give you a bit more time but the rent is due.



Move to the suburb. Why do you have to live in one of the 10 most expenisive citys in the world.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

guys the normal sig dimension is 700 x 400 right ?

I feel like the pic is too big don't wanna get in trouble


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> guys the normal sig dimension is 700 x 400 right ?
> 
> I feel like the pic is too big don't wanna get in trouble





> _What are the size and dimension limits for a Signature?_
> 700Wx400H is the standard size for all members, with a 3MB maximum on file size. This includes any extra images inside your signature space. Ignoring the size limits or signature rules repeatedly may result in a signature ban.



You should be okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> guys the normal sig dimension is 700 x 400 right ?
> 
> I feel like the pic is too big don't wanna get in trouble


No staff member bothers to check sig dimensions anymore or else people would be punished left and right. If the picture itself doesn't break any forum rules you're fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No staff member bothers to check sig dimensions anymore or else people would be punished left and right. If the picture itself doesn't break any forum rules you're fine.



Good to know.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No staff member bothers to check sig dimensions anymore or else people would be punished left and right. If the picture itself doesn't break any forum rules you're fine.





DeVision said:


> You should be okay.


thanks guys 

also plz anticipate Red Velvet's new comeback


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

There's an automatic cut off when signatures are too large afaik. Also everyone has the option to disable sigs entirely.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> There's an automatic cut off when signatures are too large afaik. Also everyone has the option to disable sigs entirely.


Why would soneone disable their sig when they can be blessed by Yeri's greatness  jk


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Why would soneone disable their sig when they can be blessed by Yeri's greatness  jk


So you cheated on Seulgi?

I can't believe I'm learning all their names


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> So you cheated on Seulgi?
> 
> I can't believe I'm learning all their names


Seulgi is my main favorite girl but Yeri is like my 3rd favorite,  she is such a bae  I love all my Red Velvet girlies tho to the moon and back


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm sorry, but Riri kicks any of your bae's ass.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry, but Riri kicks any of your bae's ass.


Seulgi remains superior in every way and shape


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Seulgi remains superior in every way and shape


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

aya is killing the game.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


>




Ok I will stop my fangirling here 


I am craving Ice Cream in this weather


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok I will stop my fangirling here
> 
> 
> I am craving Ice Cream in this weather



You don't have to. I stand by my preferences, but I accept yours.


----------



## Irene (Dec 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't have to. I stand by my preferences, but I accept yours.


I still want some Ice cream now


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fyi @Soca @Kinjin expect a 967 spoiler on *Sunday* 22 December.


No Thursday spoilers?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> I still want some Ice cream now



I don't know when was the last time I ate icecream. :/
So give me some too!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No Thursday spoilers?



I'm talking about the chapter after the upcoming one. There's a break after next chapter, but we should get a sneak peek on Sunday 22


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

can you change your spriral back to the bar?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 16, 2019)

MO said:


> can you change your spriral back to the bar?





In your preferences.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2019)

@zoroasura say hi bruh, we don't bite


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Avalonxxx (Dec 17, 2019)

Sup im new here


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 17, 2019)

Avalon said:


> Sup im new here


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2019)

Avalon said:


> Sup im new here



Sup. Do you like Zoro?


----------



## Avalonxxx (Dec 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sup. Do you like Zoro?



Nope but i like Luffy. (:


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2019)

Avalon said:


> Nope but i like Luffy. (:


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2019)

I know what it looks like....but I swear that isn't me.


----------



## Avalonxxx (Dec 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I know what it looks like....but I swear that isn't me.



No Ava bolid im your Crispy and i finally got myself to read One Piece.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


Pre-ts Luffy is top tier


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2019)

Avalon said:


> No Ava bolid im your Crispy and i finally got myself to read One Piece.



Crispy already has an account here. Why are you duping, Neko?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 17, 2019)

Avalon said:


> Sup im new here




I like your username.



Avalon said:


> Nope but i like Luffy. (:



And now I like you.


A Optimistic said:


> I know what it looks like....but I swear that isn't me.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2019)

When he said he liked Luffy he became suspect


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2019)

@A Optimistic why did u change from Avalon anyway?


----------



## Crispickle (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello bolids here is the real Crispy


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2019)

Crispickle said:


> Hello bolids here is the real Crispy


man stop


----------



## Irene (Dec 17, 2019)

lol what's with these dupes


----------



## Shrike (Dec 17, 2019)

Crispickle said:


> Hello bolids here is the real Crispy



Bolid? Interesting.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Bolid? Interesting.


Who could it be lol? 


Nisam ja btw.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Who could it be lol?
> 
> 
> Nisam ja btw.



Imam par ideja


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 17, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## DeVision (Dec 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Imam par ideja



ciRe nam.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't lie @MO we've all seen the lobs you throw for me to turn your posts in Zoro wank posts


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Don't lie @MO we've all seen the lobs you throw for me to turn your posts in Zoro wank posts



MO's a Zoro fan whether he likes it or not since BM uses a sword and we know EoS Zoro > any other swordsman


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 17, 2019)

The Ws just keep stacking up


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 17, 2019)

You got 3 acts left to get on the bandwagon. Mihawks is already closed.


----------



## MO (Dec 17, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> You got 3 acts left to get on the bandwagon. Mihawks is already closed.


I will never!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Imam par ideja


Hmm


Nemam pojma lol.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol what's with these dupes



Good question


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2019)

Why so quiet in here?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why so quiet in here?


es un dia ocupado


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why so quiet in here?



People are busy. (fun fact, I wrote busty at first)


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 18, 2019)

How are you guys? hope you all are having a nice day.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> People are busy. (fun fact, I wrote busty at first)



You lewd man.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 18, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> es un dia ocupado


Maru


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Don King said:


> How are you guys? hope you all are having a nice day.



I'm good. Getting ready. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> You lewd man.



That's who I am. I'm sorry, but I'm not sorry. XD


----------



## Irene (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey 

How is everyone?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2019)

Don King said:


> How are you guys? hope you all are having a nice day.





Irene said:


> Hey
> 
> How is everyone?


What are those drippy honeyed disgusting posts? 

Stop pretending you care just to have good ratings, reps and eventually be nominated in the "most friendly member" you hypocrites hoes.


----------



## Irene (Dec 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are those drippy honeyed disgusting posts?
> 
> Stop pretending you care just to have good ratings, reps and eventually be nominated in the "most friendly member" you hypocrites hoes.


It's my nature being sweet 

unless someone is mean to me  then they don't deserve kindness


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hey
> 
> How is everyone?



Hello!
I'm good, how about you?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are those drippy honeyed disgusting posts?
> 
> Stop pretending you care just to have good ratings, reps and eventually be nominated in the "most friendly member" you hypocrites hoes.





@Soca she's a bigger bully than you. XD


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 18, 2019)

Damn I liked the dingaling title


----------



## Irene (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hello!
> I'm good, how about you?


Fine , just bored with studying and when I come here everyone seems busy or it's quiet


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca she's a bigger bully than you. XD


I was never a bully to begin with 

good morning


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Damn I liked the dingaling title



Is that Luffy or Usopp? XD



Irene said:


> Fine , just bored with studying and when I come here everyone seems busy or it's quiet



It's better that way. It's easier to study. XD


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> I was never a bully to begin with



*rates optimistic*


----------



## Irene (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is that Luffy or Usopp? XD
> 
> 
> 
> It's better that way. It's easier to study. XD


it's not 
I need to spend my breaks on something fun or I won't be motivated to continue studying


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

Who are your top OL bullies? Vote now


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is that Luffy or Usopp? XD


It's trill luffy.



DeVision said:


> *rates _agree_*


knew you'd understand one day


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's not
> I need to spend my breaks on something fun or I won't be motivated to continue studying



Yeah, tha's true. But here should always be someone. Just need to call them out. 



T.D.A said:


> Who are your top OL bullies? Vote now



1. Marie
2. Soca
3. T.D.A
The rest is cool.


Soca said:


> knew you'd understand one day



*spams optimistic on 20 posts*


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who are your top OL bullies? Vote now



Oda, by far.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, tha's true. But here should always be someone. Just need to call them out.
> 
> Who have I bullied?
> 
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Me for example. And Oreki because he's 17.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru


Yo no soy él


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Me for example. And Oreki because he's 17.



Who?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who?



You'll get what you deserve. Bully.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

OL Bully list:

@DeVision 
@Oreki 
@Marie 
@QMS 
@Gledania 
@Samantha Garcia


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> OL Bully list:
> 
> @DeVision
> @Oreki
> ...


you forgot to include yourself in it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> you forgot to include yourself in it



He and the lazy ass ascended the list of mere bullys. They're bullardors.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

Ronaldo's jumping higher than ever


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is that Luffy or Usopp? XD


Its niqqa Luffy >.<


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Its niqqa Luffy >.<



Now we need a white Luffy. 

EDIT: And oh wow how do I hate that N word. :/


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Its niqqa Luffy >.<



Who wins Black Luffy vs White Luffy?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wins Black Luffy vs White Luffy?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wins Black Luffy vs White Luffy?


Its obvi. Black one robs the white one and the white one gets his lawyer and the black one gets captured and sent away. So the white one wins. Tragic.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

Lol nice.

The white dude here is NF Cafe peeps.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lol nice.
> 
> *The white dude here is NF Cafe peeps.*



It this legit? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It this legit? XD



yh


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> yh



When did you become a hipster? XD
PS I'm not horny.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> When did you become a hipster? XD
> PS I'm not horny.



hipster?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> hipster?



I'm old fashioned. Everyone using abbreviations is a hipster to old people like me.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm old fashioned. Everyone using abbreviations is a hipster to old people like me.



you old man


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> you old man


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



Here's the Garp ava I made for a contest:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Here's the Garp ava I made for a contest:



See, Garp fits my personality. XD
I'll save it for another time. I like my current one. Thanks.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> See, Garp fits my personality. XD
> I'll save it for another time. I like my current one. Thanks.



the file size may be too large to use, you'd need to check it's no more than 1mb


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> the file size may be too large to use, you'd need to check it's no more than 1mb



You failure.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You failure.



blame mbx for the small file size limit


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> blame mbx for the small file size limit



I blame you!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ronaldo's jumping higher than ever



GOAT


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are those drippy honeyed disgusting posts?
> 
> Stop pretending you care just to have good ratings, reps and eventually be nominated in the "most friendly member" you hypocrites hoes.


Just going with the flow OL becomes a friendly community because of the OJ members and I like it.


What's this tying hard to become bully? when we all know you're a good person. Are you irrelevant nowadays? wanting to put a new persona in the OL?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ronaldo's jumping higher than ever


I suppose this is the equivalent of Giannis leaping player while dunking? He jumps so high it looks like he is floating but still Messi > him.




and of course Good Morning everyone, I hope y'all are doing good in life and I meant it Kappa


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bully free Zone?!

Me:


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 18, 2019)

Louis-954 said:


> Bully free Zone?!
> 
> Me:


You're not a bully though you're nice to everyone in here except Sherlock or Gunner and recently T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> You're not a bully though you're nice to everyone in here except Sherlock or Gunner and recently T.D.A



And Soca.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And Soca.


When have I ever been rude to @Soca?


----------



## Soca (Dec 19, 2019)

good fucking morning 



Louis-954 said:


> When have I ever been rude to @Soca?


all the time you grimey hoe

he hurted my feelings guys


----------



## Soca (Dec 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning


how you doing?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And Soca.


Jesus, earlier I thought you're dunno I only notice just now


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> Jesus, earlier I thought you're dunno I only notice just now


how is your day? as SW fan


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> how you doing?


I am fine , just chilling 

Still no spoilers ?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone dissing Soca will have to hear from me! (only good things that is )


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 19, 2019)

Back from my ban!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> how is your day? as SW fan


I only going to watch it for Kylo Ren but even that is not enough since I heard mary sue steal the spotlight


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> I only going to watch it for Kylo Ren but even that is not enough since I heard mary sue steal the spotlight


belive me, this is not the worst news


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> belive me, this is not the worst news


I keep hearing its the worst but I need to see it for myself.


One question though, did the knights of ren have more cameo? Or they just become jobbers for mary sue? 


Answer it with spoiler tag.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> I keep hearing its the worst but I need to see it for myself.
> 
> 
> One question though, did the knights of ren have more cameo? Or they just become jobbers for mary sue?
> ...


I haven't seen the episode yet. I just know the almost whole plot from true leaks


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> I haven't seen the episode yet. I just know the almost whole plot from true leaks


Man i thought you watch it already 


Did the leak are true though?


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> Man i thought you watch it already
> 
> 
> Did the leak are true though?


all of them, even the younglings


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 19, 2019)

I have somewhat high hopes for the new Star Wars. I don´t expect it to be bad but on the other hand i dont expect it to surpass expectations.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 19, 2019)

The end of Shonen Jump fan scans. R.I.P


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 19, 2019)

@Edward Teach really broke down the fan scans era


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2019)

good morning!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 19, 2019)

MO said:


> good morning!



*afternoon*
noun 

 that  at about twelve o'clock or after the  in the  of the  and  at about six o'clock or when the  goes down.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge -- Mind blowing sorcery (Dec 19, 2019)

@MO @Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @MO @Irene


@Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 19, 2019)

MO x Irene


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 19, 2019)

Have to pay around 500 euro for my car. Fuck


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

@MO @Light D Lamperouge

lmao that was a funny coincidence


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @MO @Irene


I want to thread mark it it's so hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Have to pay around 500 euro for my car. Fuck


wow that sucks


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> MO x Irene


best couple in the OL.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> wow that sucks


Yeah I have to pay for registration fee and new tires.

@Marie 

Lend me some money


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 19, 2019)

It only took Irene 6 months to catch up with MO's rep power. Less actually when you don't count the time she was inactive lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It only took Irene 6 months to catch up with MO's rep power. Less actually when you don't count the time she was inactive lol


well it took me reaching 1M 4 months when I wasn't active much
 and being active in 2 months 7M lol


----------



## Steven (Dec 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It only took Irene 6 months to catch up with MO's rep power. Less actually when you don't count the time she was inactive lol


MO is like BM.

Nobody likes her


----------



## Steven (Dec 19, 2019)

Make a new poll btw.

The current one is old


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

i was thinking about a poll idea but what was it  


Acno said:


> MO is like BM.
> 
> Nobody likes her


I like BM it's ok  I would rep MO but i am 16ed


----------



## Irene (Dec 19, 2019)

best OTP 

*Spoiler*: _I just found this through google lol_


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2019)

Bully free zone 

Morning everyone


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

Giannis being consistent in three's the league might be in trouble.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2019)

Haven’t seen Oreki in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 20, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Haven’t seen Oreki in a while.


He is busy with studying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 20, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Bully free zone
> 
> Morning everyone


Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning



Afternoon


----------



## Irene (Dec 20, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Afternoon


Lol timezones are something


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> He is busy with studying



Thanks for clarifying sis. How’s school for you?


----------



## Irene (Dec 20, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Thanks for clarifying sis. How’s school for you?


Good just need to take my exams I guess which the worst part  lol 

What are you doing these days ?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good just need to take my exams I guess which the worst part  lol
> 
> What are you doing these days ?



My psychic powers are telling me you’ll do great in your exams.  (Exams are kinda exciting for me )

I’ve been a bit stressed with work and school. Yesterday was a bad day at work but hoping today goes better. Pray for me sis


----------



## Nox (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't understand some of the cuckolds on this forum. I go out of my way to ignore interraction with some but they can't get enough. Bet, I'm about to give to the BBC you want Janet.


----------



## Irene (Dec 20, 2019)

Skylar said:


> My psychic powers are telling me you’ll do great in your exams.  (Exams are kinda exciting for me )
> 
> I’ve been a bit stressed with work and school. Yesterday was a bad day at work but hoping today goes better. Pray for me sis


Oh hope today is better sis  weekend is soon so you can forget about bad stuff

Yea I hope I do well


----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2019)

MO said:


> best couple in the OL.


Yeah...just shake it ! And we are all agree here...lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow. They killed our forum with the scan sites


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 20, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


You can no longer keep up with me


----------



## Nox (Dec 21, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Palpatine will never be a Skywalker.




NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the rep yo @T.D.A


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2019)

We need a new poll @Irene

Previous ones:


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

Lmao who were the two people who voted Fishman Island...not gonna judge but


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We need a new poll @Irene
> 
> Previous ones:


Thx I was gonna ask you to remove it lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Lmao who were the two people who voted Fishman Island...not gonna judge but


Sis forget about FI 

Can't can't believe WCI and Wano got a lot of votes , I mean they had good parts but best arc ....


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Thinking about making a new one for new year resolution


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Sis forget about FI
> 
> Can't can't believe WCI and Wano got a lot of votes , I mean they had good parts but best arc ....


Wano is boring
But I’m one of the few people that liked WCI .
 It’s like having a cat, it might be the dumbest cat there is and it might decide to scratch all of your furnitures but in the end of the day, you still love him


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Wano is boring
> But I’m one of the few people that liked WCI .
> It’s like having *a cat*, it might be the dumbest cat there is and it might decide to scratch all of your furnitures but in the end of the day, you still love *him*



Why him? Just because it's the dumbest?
Damn, that's offensive!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

@Mariko Welcome, don't be shy. Importantly do you like Zoro?

Also beware of bullies like @DeVision and @Kinjin


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Wano is boring
> But I’m one of the few people that liked WCI .
> It’s like having a cat, it might be the dumbest cat there is and it might decide to scratch all of your furnitures but in the end of the day, you still love him


I liked it till the WeEDiNg cAkEeEeE chase


I couldn't stand so many stuff after that plot armour,  dragging so many bad plots smh 

Then Wano is boring in a lot of chapters feels overall average


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. Lakers not gonna win this year! Xd


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why him? Just because it's the dumbest?
> Damn, that's offensive!


Nah I meant it had so many flaws and dumb plot armours 
There’s too much Weed on the Wedding cake that the latter part became questionable


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko Welcome, don't be shy. Importantly do you like Zoro?
> 
> Also beware of bullies like @DeVision and @Kinjin



Hi there!

I like Zoro!


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Then Wano is boring in a lot of chapters feels overall average


Udon was such a drag, I even stopped reading weekly at one point


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

Mariko said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I like Zoro!


That’s Zorro with two “r”s
And now that JB is gone, we’re stuck with Zolo


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> *That’s Zorro with two “r”s*
> And now that JB is gone, we’re stuck with Zolo


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Udon was such a drag, I even stopped reading weekly at one point


I know I did the same lol


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> That’s Zorro with two “r”s
> And now that JB is gone, we’re stuck with Zolo


I bet all the true zolofans will be happy with it! Zolooooooo! Lololol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

Good evening all


----------



## Kiemi (Dec 21, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening all


Sup!


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

Redline said:


> I bet all the true zolofans will be happy with it! Zolooooooo! Lololol



Zolo solos


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiui said:


> Sup!



Good. Spent the whole day rushing the xmas event tasks


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

I spent the whole day wasting time 

Fml


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Zolo solos


That's for sure lol..zolo solos manolo


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> I spent the whole day wasting time
> 
> Fml



That sounds interesting


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> That sounds interesting


Not really lol I should be studying

 and to make it worse we only got 1 pic for New Red Velvet content like my poor fangirl heart is disappointed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 21, 2019)

Study with this and you be getting A++


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Not really lol I should be studying
> 
> and to make it worse *we only got 1 pic for New Red Velvet content* like my poor fangirl heart is disappointed





Maybe, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it's cos you weren't studying


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Not really lol I should be studying
> 
> and to make it worse we only got 1 pic for New Red Velvet content like my poor fangirl heart is disappointed



Currently working on an essay that's worth 80% of the module mark


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Currently working on an essay that's worth 80% of the module mark


Good luck with that 



Mysticreader said:


> Maybe,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


It's karma for not studying lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> 
> It's karma for not studying lol



But think positive.

What if you had studied, but end up not getting even 1 new pic


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2019)

So, it's not bad. You are currently in a positive gain


----------



## Irene (Dec 21, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> But think positive.
> 
> What if you had studied, but end up not getting even 1 new pic


I was expecting a preview of the song 


But Monday is soon   

can't wait for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

@DeVision @Redline Ja Morant rookie of the year, nearly jumped over 6ft10 Love, while he's only 6ft2/3:


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

NY Reso:

Get my Ph.D
Find a new job
Stop smoking (tobacco)
Going vegan (lol lucky me)
Drawing more 
Drinking less
Trying playing guitar again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

Slip inside the eye of your mind, don't you know you might find, a better place to play


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Are we doing a thread for episode 915 ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

You said that you'd never been, but all the things that you've seen, will slowly fade away


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Are we doing a thread for episode 915 ?


Good looking out. Made the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Redline Ja Morant rookie of the year, nearly jumped over 6ft10 Love, while he's only 6ft2/3:



Saw this. Good try. But Vince Carter stayes the greatest. 



Mariko said:


> NY Reso:
> 
> Get my Ph.D
> Find a new job
> ...



Nice. How long will you keep your resolutions? I never do any, because I know I won't keep them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Saw this. Good try. But Vince Carter stayes the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. How long will you keep your resolutions? I never do any, because I know I won't keep them.



Vince Carter is 6ft6 though


----------



## Nox (Dec 21, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol.. Lakers not gonna win this year! Xd



Is that the bet you want to take??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Vince Carter is 6ft6 though



Yeah, but the dude Carter dunked on was 7+ something, right?
And also, at that time, athletes weren't this good in general.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

Music time!


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 21, 2019)

@Mariko You changed your name back.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Mariko You changed your name back.



No.


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but the dude Carter dunked on was 7+ something, right?
> And also, at that time, athletes weren't this good in general.


Nobody rock the floor like Shawn Kemp!
Check his back ground and history..he came from the streets!! No draft!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> Is that the bet you want to take??


What's your team now? aren't you Celtics last year with Kyrie


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Neat


----------



## Irene (Dec 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


The first pic is cute 


Even tho I don't like both , but Mihawk x Shanks looks good together


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 22, 2019)

It would have been cool to see Kid Luffy and Kid Zoro together.


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It would have been cool to see Kid Luffy and Kid Zoro together.


Better kid Luffy and euatass kid


----------



## Irene (Dec 22, 2019)

Redline said:


> Better kid Luffy and euatass kid




Young Kidd is the cutest


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2019)

There's a raging debate on facebook: is this japanese or chinese?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 22, 2019)

Mariko said:


> There's a raging debate on facebook: is this japanese or chinese?



Jap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Jap



What I also thought, but many ppl say it's 100% sure it's chinese...


----------



## DeVision (Dec 22, 2019)

Mariko said:


> What I also thought, but many ppl say it's 100% sure it's chinese...



How about: Chinese copy of french cuisine with japanese writing?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 22, 2019)

Dead? 

Allo..


----------



## MO (Dec 22, 2019)

@Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 22, 2019)

Ciara still doing songs?


----------



## MO (Dec 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ciara still doing songs?


from 2015 but yes she does.


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca


A lot of avatar material 

I like the song. The beat sounds like a remix of this one which is banger btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Dec 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> A lot of avatar material
> 
> I like the song. The beat sounds like a remix of this one which is banger btw


She is gorgeous in that video. Future is a dumbass.

Haven't listened to Trey Songz in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 22, 2019)

For all the Robin lovers, here's a figurine of her


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 22, 2019)

WTF, is this frog doing?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 22, 2019)

Last time I heard a song from Ciara Bow wow is still relevant lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 23, 2019)

Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 23, 2019)

When this trailer is much better than the new trilogy of Star Wars.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2019)

@Mariko


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko


So according to him, playing one instrument trumps being a real musician who plays all instruments, a doctor, a scholar, a ship engineer and a cartographer. The mind of a zoro fan I tell ya 

Morning everyone


----------



## Mariko (Dec 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko



Paradoxically (if true/canon), it fits him.


----------



## Irene (Dec 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> So according to him, playing one instrument trumps being a real musician who plays all instruments, a doctor, a scholar, a ship engineer and a cartographer. The mind of a zoro fan I tell ya
> 
> Morning everyone


Morning Soca 


I am in a good mood today my fav made a comeback ! and it's so lit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning Soca
> 
> 
> I am in a good mood today my fav made a comeback ! and it's so lit


The more these ladies put out the more material I get 

Sounds good tho


----------



## Irene (Dec 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> The more these ladies put out the more material I get
> 
> Sounds good tho


yea it's really good  I love their other new songs too


Kpop girls are the best


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> So according to him, playing one instrument trumps being a real musician who plays all instruments, a doctor, a scholar, a ship engineer and a cartographer. The mind of a zoro fan I tell ya
> 
> Morning everyone



Straight up facts, he is the most educated since he attended school longer than all the others.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 23, 2019)

Shouldn't be too surprised though JJ Abrams consistently produces garbage. Only decent thing he worked on was Cloverfield and he wasn't even a writer for it.

Where is the subhuman Gledania btw? I haven't seen a post from him in ages.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Shouldn't be too surprised though JJ Abrams consistently produces garbage. Only decent thing he worked on was Cloverfield and he wasn't even a writer for it.
> 
> Where is the subhuman Gledania btw? I haven't seen a post from him in ages.



In hiding


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Dec 23, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Shouldn't be too surprised though JJ Abrams consistently produces garbage. Only decent thing he worked on was Cloverfield and he wasn't even a writer for it.
> 
> Where is the subhuman Gledania btw? I haven't seen a post from him in ages.



Breh im so heated when it comee to this. I cannnot excuse his poor execution. However equally i fell Rian boxed him into a corner. All I hope is someone retcons this saga. And we jump away from the same collective of characters. Mandalorian is the 1st show which seems ti be doing this well.

Edit -  i disbaled discorf notifications and thr app.has becoke a breeze. Let me go ahead try that with the forums.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 23, 2019)

I hate being sick, especially now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 23, 2019)

Don King said:


> WTF, is this frog doing?


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

@Soca you talk like this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

I carry the Will of the D.(oge)


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca you talk like this?


Yep yep.

Until I'm in canada. Then I gotta switch it to like a ny accent so people can understand me


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yep yep.
> 
> Until I'm in canada. Then I gotta switch it to like a ny accent so people can understand me


you back yet?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yep yep.
> 
> Until I'm in canada. Then I gotta switch it to like a ny accent so people can understand me



Why do canadians have trouble with the accent


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hate being sick, especially now.



Just when you finished your exams too 

Get well soon


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Just when you finished your exams too
> 
> Get well soon


Thank you. 



Thank you all for wishing me a quick recovery.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for wishing me a quick recovery.


Get well soon Light 




*Happy Holidays **Everyone ~ *​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Get well soon Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Soca (Dec 24, 2019)

MO said:


> you back yet?


Nah. Spending some time with the family down here for a lil bit longer.



T.D.A said:


> Why do canadians have trouble with the accent


A lot of caribbean cats (trini jamaican, guayanese) talk too fast and some of the words aren't understandable so we gotta talk slower n shit.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy holidays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah. Spending some time with the family down here for a lil bit longer.
> 
> 
> A lot of caribbean cats (trini jamaican, guayanese) talk too fast and some of the words aren't understandable so we gotta talk slower n shit.



In London you would be understood just fine lol


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> In London you would be understood just fine lol



With his k-pop love? I doubt that. People would look at him like the weirdo he is.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With his k-pop love? I doubt that. People would look at him like the weirdo he is.


Nothing wrong with kpop 


Nice Robin avy btw


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nothing wrong with kpop
> 
> 
> Nice Robin avy btw



Not for a girl.

(I have to call him out a bit. Otherwise he'll feel lonely again)


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not for a girl.
> 
> (I have to call him out a bit. Otherwise he'll feel lonely again)


The Convo feels lonely these days


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> The Convo feels lonely these days



It's a busy time. It will be better.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's a busy time. It will be better.


Oh hopefully 

cuz for the ones who don't celebrate Christmas it's boring now


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh hopefully
> 
> cuz for the ones who don't celebrate Christmas it's boring now



let's start a fight


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

@Irene vs @T.D.A 
who wins?


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> let's start a fight


I am ready


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene vs @T.D.A
> who wins?


in what aspect tho 

If it's about cuteness then he have no chance


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> in what aspect tho
> 
> If it's about cuteness then he have no chance



It's cuteness. Now both of you have to post your pictures, otherwise you're less cure than some of those pics @Redline used to post.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's cuteness. Now both of you have to post your pictures, otherwise you're less cure than some of those pics @Redline used to post.


Well I was talking about my personality 

When I look at my pics I wouldn't call myself cute , I have mature look i guess


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Well I was talking about my personality
> 
> When I look at my pics I wouldn't call myself cute , I have mature look i guess



Oh.. Pulling back? Afraid T. D. A might be a cutipie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Pulling back? Afraid T. D. A might be a cutipie?


Maybe


----------



## Nox (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all my people. May your cups run full and yout bellies stay fed. As for my enemies may your throats stay parched and hunger consume your days. Want to give the biggest shout out to @Furinji Saiga @Kinjin for being my OL bros and @MO for being my son.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Pulling back? Afraid T. D. A might be a cutipie?



I wouldn't say TDA is cute, rather handsome/manly from what I saw.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

Mariko said:


> I wouldn't say TDA is cute, rather handsome/manly from what I saw.



I need to post my pictures soon.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I need to post my pictures soon.



Yeah we should make a thread about it. Holiday special


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Before cutting my hair, I was told I looked like Kuzan


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Before cutting my hair, I was told I looked like Kuzan


Well Kuzan is handsome so that's a compliment


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Well Kuzan is handsome so that's a compliment


Yes superior to Sakazuki in every aspect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yes superior to Sakazuki in every aspect.


stop dissing him


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> stop dissing him


Fine, I'll put down the red dog after New Years. He'll live to see a new year before I take him out back and give him a merciful farewell.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 24, 2019)

Astro said:


> Merry Christmas to all my people. May your cups run full and yout bellies stay fed. As for my enemies may your throats stay parched and hunger consume your days. Want to give the biggest shout out to @Furinji Saiga @Kinjin for being my OL bros and @MO for being my son.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Fine, I'll put down the red dog after New Years. He'll live to see a new year before I take him out back and give him a merciful farewell.


You just jealous your fave isn't as cool and badass as Papazuki


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah we should make a thread about it. Holiday special



Marie christmas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Mariko said:


> Marie christmas!



Why is my face censored?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why is my face censored?



Aren't you the one without the santa hat?


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why is my face censored?


I miss my London years...


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Well I was talking about my personality
> 
> When I look at my pics I wouldn't call myself cute , I have mature look i guess


Yeah I agree I can't judge myself


----------



## Oreki (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy Holidays and Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Happy Holidays and Hi


Hey  how are you ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hey  how are you ?


I am good... what about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Good


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am good... what about you?


My day was slow and boring I guess


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> My day was slow and boring I guess


There is no boring Christmas day ..cheer up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good


Hey, are you feeling lonely? 



Irene said:


> My day was slow and boring I guess


Boring is like the most normal for most students  lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hey, are you feeling lonely?
> 
> 
> Boring is like the most normal for most students  lol


It's not about studying tho  it's boring for other reasons


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hey, are you feeling lonely?
> 
> 
> Boring is like the most normal for most students  lol



about to eat a lot of food


----------



## Oreki (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> about to eat a lot of food


People eat a lot of food when they're lonely. Don't worry you can talk to us here. 

Joke aside... is it a late-night party where you live? 



Irene said:


> It's not about studying tho  it's boring for other reasons


And those reasons being?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> People eat a lot of food when they're lonely. Don't worry you can talk to us here.
> 
> Joke aside... is it a late-night party where you live?
> 
> ...



just got family over lol


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> People eat a lot of food when they're lonely. Don't worry you can talk to us here.
> 
> Joke aside... is it a late-night party where you live?
> 
> ...


I can tell you later


----------



## Oreki (Dec 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> just got family over lol


I hope you enjoy then^^


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

Astro said:


> Merry Christmas to all my people. May your cups run full and yout bellies stay fed. As for my enemies may your throats stay parched and hunger consume your days. Want to give the biggest shout out to @Furinji Saiga @Kinjin for being my OL bros and @MO for being my son.


Thanks Dad.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2019)

Dear Santa,

A drawing tablet means...

A drawing tablet. Not A Chromebook. 

I know you're old but.... C'mon.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas to those who celebrate 

 Happy Holidays to all and enjoy the festive mood


----------



## Silver (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't post here often but Happy holidays brothers and sisters


----------



## Oreki (Dec 25, 2019)

Mariko said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> A drawing tablet means...
> 
> ...


At least he's not giving you paper book


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2019)

Here again to send some more love on a Christmas day!
Take care of yourself and your family first and foremost!. All the best to you guys .. hopefully next near will be just better then ever! Ho ho hooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays , happy Christmas and a bright new year for us all ahead!
Thank you guys for the company and for the all the one piece or not not chat related talks!... Take care  you all stay safe!


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2019)

and a HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Skylar (Dec 25, 2019)

Santa Luffy was here. Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2019)

happy holidays


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays to everyone, have some family time. Get and give presents , get comfy in a blanky , eat lots of cookies   and don't forget that in a few weeks, Oden is gonna get cookied by Kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> and don't forget that in a few weeks, Oden is gonna get cookied by Kaido


That's gonna be the best part  lol


----------



## Beast (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays!

On to the next decade!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Izaya X (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas y’all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 26, 2019)

I am hoping everyone HAD a Merry Christmas.


@Redline Bruh, King Kawhi dominate Prince Lebron again  Lebron didn't show up again 


The “GOAT” getting locked up by a 6’1 point guard.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 26, 2019)

Don King said:


> I am hoping everyone HAD a Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> @Redline Bruh, King Kawhi dominate Prince Lebron again  Lebron didn't show up again
> ...



Just wait for the playoffs.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2019)

Don King said:


> I am hoping everyone HAD a Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> @Redline Bruh, King Kawhi dominate Prince Lebron again  Lebron didn't show up again
> ...



I'm so gonna bring this back once LeBron get's his ring in 5 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 26, 2019)

Beverley kneed him in the groin early on which messed up Lebron for the rest of the game.


----------



## Redline (Dec 26, 2019)

Don King said:


> I am hoping everyone HAD a Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> @Redline Bruh, King Kawhi dominate Prince Lebron again  Lebron didn't show up again
> ...


Lol.. that's very true...2 Neal so far ..but I bet they will say it doesn't count!.lmaoo..clipper are just made for the ring since kwahi joined then... it's destiny!.. only Toronto fans can really understand that ...xd



T.D.A said:


> Just wait for the playoffs.


And.....so far they didn't deliver in the right moment , even if it's not a play off those matchs..if you are LeBron , you gotta win them anyhow...bit it's understand... LeBron is not mk, he is not goat and he is getting older, even thou still better then many others players younger then him..
I told ya TD remember...
..Lakers are not going to win this year..maybe the next, maybe


DeVision said:


> I'm so gonna bring this back once LeBron get's his ring in 5 months.


You might just need to left it here and forget about it since  having LeBron in your team, unlike Micheal Jordan, doesn't necessarily assure you to win the chip..neither assure you to get to the finals..but it gives you a better chance..that's all...
It's not the first time LeBron doesn't step up when the times call him too..s..good look to the Lakers.., they need our to win the chip, as and LeBron are not enough against the whole clippers...let aside the fact the I would bet on kwahi starting to kick asses big time when the playoff gonna start...he doesn't care about regular season wins that much, yet , when he gotta win, he does..lol
There is a new king in town!?
Did you guys forget about that already..here you go, have some refreshments....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol.. that's very true...2 Neal so far ..but I bet they will say it doesn't count!.lmaoo..clipper are just made for the ring since kwahi joined then... it's destiny!.. only Toronto fans can really understand that ...xd
> 
> 
> And.....so far they didn't deliver in the right moment , even if it's not a play off those matchs..if you are LeBron , you gotta win them anyhow...bit it's understand... LeBron is not mk, he is not goat and he is getting older, even thou still better then many others players younger then him..
> ...



Lebron's always had the rockiest path to victory. That's why his career would make an amazing movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> You might just need to left it here and forget about it since having LeBron in your team, unlike Micheal Jordan, doesn't necessarily assure you to win the chip..neither assure you to get to the finals..but it gives you a better chance..that's all...



Hm.. Saw a nice picture the other day.
Bulls after Jordan -2 wins, Cavs after LeBron -15.
But that is not the topic here.



Redline said:


> It's not the first time LeBron doesn't step up when the times call him too..s..good look to the Lakers.., they need our to win the chip, as and LeBron are not enough against the whole clippers...let aside the fact the I would bet on kwahi starting to kick asses big time when the playoff gonna start...he doesn't care about regular season wins that much, yet , when he gotta win, he does..lol
> There is a new king in town!?
> Did you guys forget about that already..here you go, have some refreshments....



We'll see about that in the playoffs.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Hi there!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there!


Sup?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Dec 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. Saw a nice picture the other day.
> Bulls after Jordan -2 wins, Cavs after LeBron -15.
> But that is not the topic here.
> 
> ...


Lol....the clutch time Don! The clutch time is it important, it it the essence of a true winner. MJ owns LeBron on that big time!.and that is only real reason on why the goat argument have been closed for LeBron since he fails on clutch times


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Beverley kneed him in the groin early on which messed up Lebron for the rest of the game.


That's Baloney and you know it 



@DeVision @T.D.A @Redline We should make a betting thread about this just for fun when it comes WCF, we all know they're going to meet only for Giannis to beat the shit out of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2019)

is Dr Stone good ?

is Black Clover shit ?


----------



## jesusus (Dec 26, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Back at it again huh?


----------



## Irene (Dec 26, 2019)

Good Morning


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good Morning


Morning, have a nice day ahead of you.


----------



## Irene (Dec 27, 2019)

Don King said:


> Morning, have a nice day ahead of you.


Thanks  you too 

it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's gonna be a long day


Only if you plan to do nothing at all. Are you feeling blue? if Yes, I will suggest listening to Kpop and up the volumes maybe it will go away?


----------



## Irene (Dec 27, 2019)

Don King said:


> Only if you plan to do nothing at all. Are you feeling blue? if Yes, I will suggest listening to Kpop and up the volumes maybe it will go away?


haha thanks , not feeling blue but just thinking about how much things I need to do today 

and ended up waking up early too


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is Dr Stone good ?
> 
> is Black Clover shit ?


It's Good

Dr Stone > One Piece


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 27, 2019)

So who was it that clamped down on the scans and shut down MS and got Jaimini shook?

They made us sit through whole cake island and all those trash Wano chapters to do this on the good flashback?


----------



## Redline (Dec 27, 2019)

Don King said:


> That's Baloney and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> @DeVision @T.D.A @Redline We should make a betting thread about this just for fun when it comes WCF, we all know they're going to meet only for Giannis to beat the shit out of them


Good idea ...why not!?
Anyway if and when Gianni's gonna get a proper jump shot , then it's over for any body, aside Luca doncic who is the new upgraded version of Larry bird, ...kinda...xd


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 27, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> So who was it that clamped down on the scans and shut down MS and got Jaimini shook?
> 
> They made us sit through whole cake island and all those trash Wano chapters to do this on the good flashback?


Apparently Shueisha submitted a lawsuit against MS.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> Good idea ...why not!?
> Anyway if and when Gianni's gonna get a proper jump shot , then it's over for any body, aside Luca doncic who is the new upgraded version of Larry bird, ...kinda...xd


He just needs to be consistent but he got it. Kyle Korver teaching him well.


----------



## Irene (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh poor MS


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Apparently Shueisha submitted a lawsuit against MS.



Damn, Jaimini box came with that bullshit of "support the official releases we're not doing scans anymore" pretending to be righteous.


----------



## Redline (Dec 27, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Damn, Jaimini box came with that bullshit of "support the official releases we're not doing scans anymore" pretending to be righteous.


Lmaooo that's kinda funny isn't it? Well.. nothing new for this mess world


----------



## Redline (Dec 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Dec 27, 2019)

Amazing how bad Tower of God falls off. Marathon-ed it from Chapter 1 and got to the Mad Dog Yama Arc. 

This webtoon had the greatest world building, character development and mystery. I'd say its probably neck and neck with One Piece

And then SIU decided to make this into Bleach. I CANNOT STAND Baam's powerups and looks. Fights have become glorified power bombs. 

urgh.


----------



## Nox (Dec 27, 2019)

@A Optimistic Travis Scott has blessed us.


----------



## Beast (Dec 27, 2019)

Astro said:


> Amazing how bad Tower of God falls off. Marathon-ed it from Chapter 1 and got to the Mad Dog Yama Arc.
> 
> This webtoon had the greatest world building, character development and mystery. I'd say its probably neck and neck with One Piece
> 
> ...


Nah bro, Keep reading, its only getting better and as for the power ups, Baam needs to catch up and the final Villians in ToG are literal gods, he does need the power and he need 100x times more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 27, 2019)

to u/ProfessorGemini

Look at Saka-chan


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2019)

Astro said:


> @A Optimistic Travis Scott has blessed us.


did he release something?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> to u/ProfessorGemini
> 
> Look at Saka-chan



All I see is boobs.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 27, 2019)

@Amatérasu’s Son @DeVision @Edward Teach Fan scan of Chapter 967 is out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son @DeVision @Edward Teach Fan scan of Chapter 967 is out.



WHERE?!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2019)

Anyone from the spoiler thread gonna send me the link so I don't get spoiled before reading the chapter? XD
Not here but in pm.


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fan scan of Chapter 967 is out


Uncle Nathan chapters or bust


----------



## Nox (Dec 27, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Nah bro, Keep reading, its only getting better and as for the power ups, Baam needs to catch up and the final Villians in ToG are literal gods, he does need the power and he need 100x times more.



i’m gonna respond to you in more detail in a few. i’m too gone right now


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2019)

MUTHFUCKA BLOW YOUR HORNS WHAT

AND SMASH SUMTIN

CRASH SUMTIN


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son @DeVision @Edward Teach Fan scan of Chapter 967 is out.


Good looking out, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LuckyDucky (Dec 28, 2019)

I had a dream (nightmare?) that literally pissed me off until I woke up. Turned out that Im (apparently a female) had every single devil fruit's powers, awakened, and showed up on Blackbeard's ship. She proceeded to use an awakened Mero Mero fruit to effortlessly recruit Blackbeard and his whole crew and said something about Luffy's crew being the only threat to their plans.


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

LuckyDucky said:


> I had a dream (nightmare?) that literally pissed me off until I woke up. Turned out that Im (apparently a female) had every single devil fruit's powers, awakened, and showed up on Blackbeard's ship. She proceeded to use an awakened Mero Mero fruit to effortlessly recruit Blackbeard and his whole crew and said something about Luffy's crew being the only threat to their plans.


that seems like a cool dream tho


----------



## LuckyDucky (Dec 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> that seems like a cool dream tho



I'm a fan of Blackbeard being the final villain, although it seems less likely now than a few years ago.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## El Hermano (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

LuckyDucky said:


> I'm a fan of Blackbeard being the final villain, although it seems less likely now than a few years ago.


Well I see it as like 

BBP 2nd Last villain -> then IMU  (RA is filled with fodders they won't be the ones) Luffy will take down Imu and World Government

I dont see Akainu being defeated,  he will lead the marines during these times


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> All I see is boobs.


I see the basic instinct saka Chan move  there!
 But kiza Chan is always the coolest, she  can sit straight !


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

@Gledania welcome back


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> @Gledania welcome back


Nanami swaaaannnn!!!!


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

Redline said:


> Nanami swaaaannnn!!!!


Tbh I miss my old un , maybe I should switch a little


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh wait I can't there is someone with Nanami already fuck


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh wait I can't there is someone with Nanami already fuck


No, that name is available as per our name change rules. That person has 2 posts and hasn't logged in since 2006.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, that name is available as per our name change rules. That person has 2 posts and hasn't logged in since 2006.


Yea thank you , I checked it too lol but the thing I am not sure yet 

Should I change it back to Nanami or stay as Irene 

React with like for changing,  and dislike for staying as Irene  plz help lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea thank you , I checked it too lol but the thing I am not sure yet
> 
> Should I change it back to Nanami or stay as Irene
> 
> React with like for changing,  and dislike for staying as Irene  plz help lol



Change it to I.D.A


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Change it to I.D.A


Change it to..Naniswan..xd


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2019)

Redline said:


> Change it to..Naniswan..xd


 
Join the D.A Corporation

R.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Change it to I.D.A


What is that  ? Shorten for what ?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 28, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Join the D.A Corporation
> 
> R.D.A


Redline da hood?XD what d a  stand for?..dat ass? I always thought Tda was standing for Tear dat ass!.. lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> oiji


Did you ever get kicked by a light speed foot? Xd


----------



## Irene (Dec 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Shiba D. Inu


Lol love the new emoji , now you can use it with your famous phrase 



Eustass Kidd emoji when


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea thank you , I checked it too lol but the thing I am not sure yet
> 
> Should I change it back to Nanami or stay as Irene
> 
> React with like for changing,  and dislike for staying as Irene  plz help lol



I actually like Irene, but it's your name after all, do as you please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 29, 2019)

@Don King Clippers losing to Jazz. So is Donovan Mitchell > Kawhi?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Don King Clippers losing to Jazz. So is Donovan Mitchell > Kawhi?


One bad game. When the games really matter we know he will show up.


Meanwhile, the self-proclaimed GOAT could really be a good actor


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> One bad game. When the games really matter we know he will show up.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the self-proclaimed GOAT could really be a good actor


Oh the flops in the game nowadays, it's disgraceful. I remember when Barkley was foulin the shit outta guys for real.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2019)

Sup all? 


How's your holiday season going?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> One bad game. When the games really matter we know he will show up.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the self-proclaimed GOAT could really be a good actor



He still touched him though so it's a foul.


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Don King Clippers losing to Jazz. So is Donovan Mitchell > Kawhi?


No it's Luca the Don > owns them all
The new era has just began! Be prepared for a decade of doncic Greatness!. All the other will be part of his legacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He still touched him though so it's a foul.


Kwahi was the best player of the staple center last week on Christ mas day , maybe James rated too.msny panettoni lol... LeBron still a beast but not in his prime anymore....


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

@Oreki I thought you would rate like lol 

but thanks everyone for giving you opinion , I am still gonna change it I guess  I am hyped for the new one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> @Oreki I thought you would rate like lol
> 
> but thanks everyone for giving you opinion , I am still gonna change it I guess  I am hyped for the new one lol


Sometimes you have to accept the fact that certain things will never go back to how they use to be.


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sometimes you have to accept the fact that certain things will never go back to how they use to be.


wdym  I just want my lovely un back lol 

I mean everyone already calls me Nana so


----------



## Oreki (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> wdym  I just want my lovely un back lol
> 
> I mean everyone already calls me Nana so


I seriously don't have the faintest idea why bother asking if you so insist on changing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I seriously don't have the faintest idea why bother asking if you so insist on changing


maybe I wanted someone to encourage me


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I seriously don't have the faintest idea why bother asking if you so insist on changing


I guess she wanted some dislikes just for the heck of it.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe I wanted someone to encourage me


I just think using Nanami like saying I should go back to use Luffy but I feel like I wanna limited my pervious username to just OJ now and Now we are most likely known by our current usernames so don't really wanna make a change, but the decision is entirely on you


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I just think using Nanami like saying I should go back to use Luffy but I feel like I wanna limited my pervious username to just OJ now and Now we are most likely known by our current usernames, but the decision is entirely on you


lol it's not about going back in time   I just prefer being called Nana than Irene , idk it just weird imagine having Seulgi as a un , that's how I feel  also you shouldn't go back this one is better anyway 


it's so cold today  spring when ?


----------



## Oreki (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol it's not about going back in time   I just prefer being called Nana than Irene , idk it just weird imagine having Seulgi as a un , that's how I feel  also you shouldn't go back this one is better anyway
> 
> 
> it's so cold today  spring when ?


There is a fair difference between Nanami and nana lol 

I am not changing my username.


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is a fair difference between Nanami and nana lol
> 
> I am not changing my username.


Nana is too short , and Nanami as some ppl know me already with it so


----------



## Oreki (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nana is too short , and Nanami as some ppl know me already with it so


If you want to change it then just do it. It's not like its make any difference lol


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is a fair difference between Nanami and nana lol
> 
> I am not changing my username.


Lol..indeed!  nana in Italian means midget..
Get back to us.. Nanami swaaaannnn!!!!


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol..indeed nana in Italians means midget




still not gonna change my mind 


I made this for the drawing project but not sure if it's acceptable   it wasn't really my drawing so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Skylar (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> maybe I wanted someone to encourage me



I think you should go with the name you feel most comfortable/identified with sis. Internet forums are the only place in which we choose what we want to be called as so go for it.


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I think you should go with the name you feel most comfortable/identified with sis. Internet forums are the only place in which we choose what we want to be called as so go for it.


Never thought of it like this before lol , but if I can pick something irl too I will go with Nana  even tho ppl like to bring up how it means weird stuff in other languages lol


Sis you are the best thank you


----------



## Skylar (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Never thought of it like this before lol , but if I can pick something irl too I will go with Nana  even tho ppl like to bring up how it means weird stuff in other languages lol
> 
> 
> Sis you are the best thank you



They don’t know anything sis. Urban dictionary’s meaning is the only one that matters


----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> They don’t know anything sis. Urban dictionary’s meaning is the only one that matters







2 days before yesr and decade ending 


What do you think was the best thing that happened in your life this decade?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> 2 days before yesr and decade ending
> 
> 
> What do you think was the best thing that happened in your life this decade?



Hmmm...I’m not sure. I would have to really contemplate on that and get back to you. In the meanwhile, I can tell you what I hope for 2020


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Dec 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Hmmm...I’m not sure. I would have to really contemplate on that and get back to you. In the meanwhile, I can tell you what I hope for 2020


What do you hope for 2020 ? 

My fangirl heart will tell you that best thing that happened was Red Velvet debuting as a group and gracing us with their presence and good music


----------



## Skylar (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> What do you hope for 2020 ?
> 
> My fangirl heart will tell you that best thing that happened was Red Velvet debuting as a group and gracing us with their presence and good music



Who is Red Velvet sis? Post some songs 

as for my resolutions 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear Santa;

As the New Year approaches, it is time to ask for the gifts we would like to receive as Christmas Presents. When I look back, 2019 was a year full of hardships. I didn’t realize this until I went over it so I could write this letter. I really hope my wishes for 2020 turn into reality and all the hard experiences turn into soul growth. Truth is, I…lost my way at some point. I don’t know which direction to go now or what objectives to pursue, but even so, I want to change. I need to change. For this New Year, please provide me with the necessary wisdom in order to figure out what it is that I need to be the best version of myself.

I would also like to ask for you to shower others with your generosity. Please provide light to those who are in darkness, health to those in sickness, peace to those tormented, healing to those hurting, opportunities to those who need them, forgiveness to those who earned it, change for those who desire it and above all, love to fill their hearts.

I promise I will work hard in return so we can all have goodness and abundance. Please watch over us.

Love




Santa better get to work!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

@Law 

Hey man , you're not posting much this days. You're fine ?


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

I see..if you Google nana there is a beautiful Asian girl coming up ...lol..if you add italian ... something else comes up...
Very well... 1926 !!


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> still not gonna change my mind
> 
> 
> I made this for the drawing project but not sure if it's acceptable   it wasn't really my drawing so


Where is redline? Rider? Lion ? ..you just need to do a Redline lol....


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Where's the quit watching Hentai option? 


Lol JK


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Never thought of it like this before lol , but if I can pick something irl too I will go with Nana  even tho ppl like to bring up how it means weird stuff in other languages lol
> 
> 
> Sis you are the best thank you




Those are just useful information ....
A short man...nano
A short woman... nana

Italian language approved... lmaoooo


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> to u/ProfessorGemini
> 
> Look at Saka-chan


 

Fleet Admiral Beckenbauer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol it's not about going back in time   I just prefer being called Nana than Irene , idk it just weird imagine having Seulgi as a un , that's how I feel  also you shouldn't go back this one is better anyway
> 
> 
> it's so cold today  spring when ?



Why'd you even choose Irene?



Irene said:


> Never thought of it like this before lol , but if I can pick something irl too I will go with Nana  even tho ppl like to bring up how it means weird stuff in other languages lol
> 
> 
> Sis you are the best thank you



Nana means seven in Japanese. Always a good number.



Trafalgar Rao said:


> Where's the quit watching Hentai option?
> 
> 
> Lol JK



Why would you want to do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 30, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Lol..

I promised to my girl that I will no longer watch that kind of stuff anymore

She said that's count as cheating on her and I don't disagree :/


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Why'd you even choose Irene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably was out of Ideas and I do like the name a lot but there is artist which I really love called Irene so that makes it weird for me lol



Trafalgar Rao said:


> Where's the quit watching Hentai option?
> 
> 
> Lol JK


That's too personal  but I did add (other and talk about in the thread) which you already did 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Fleet Admiral Beckenbauer


Cute butSaka-chan is still more beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Probably was out of Ideas and I do like the name a lot but there is artist which I really love called Irene so that makes it weird for me lol
> 
> 
> That's too personal  but I did add (other and talk about in the thread) which you already did
> ...


True but I like how casual and fairly average she looks. It adds to her strength. And unlike Saka, she can use Conquerors Haki.


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Who is Red Velvet sis? Post some songs
> 
> as for my resolutions
> 
> ...


That's some great resolution,  god I really love your letter it's so sweet 
I hope I get some of wisdom in 2020 too 

About the songs sure 
*Spoiler*: __ 



their newest song They also have a great b-side songs can recommend more if you like these


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> True but I like how casual and fairly average she looks. It adds to her strength. And unlike Saka, she can use Conquerors Haki.


Saka have it but he still didn't show it yet after all he is a king 


Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

switching rn from dark theme to light one


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> switching rn from dark theme to light one


Discord Light theme is very underrated


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Discord Light theme is very underrated


look at all these pings and servers omg how can you not be annoyed by them lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> look at all these pings and server omg how can you not be annoyed by them lol


Everything is muted.


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Everything is muted.


still it makes me uneasy if I see unreaded ping not to talk about hundred of them


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> still it makes me uneasy if I see unreaded ping not to talk about hundred of them


Your post just reminded me to leave lie a dozen or so servers that I never talk in. I only really talk in my own server and one other server.

Most of those pings are @everyone


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Your post just reminded me to leave lie a dozen or so servers that I never talk in. I only really talk in my own server and one other server.
> 
> Most of those pings are @everyone


I saw you in a server lol but you never talk much 
I don't use much servers myself and end up leaving after a while 

what is you server about ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I saw you in a server lol but you never talk much
> I don't use much servers myself and end up leaving after a while
> 
> what is you server about ?


I'm a Gamemaster. I run One Piece and Hunter x Hunter tabletop games. I don't talk in the general chat during the games. Its mostly my players who talk in it. I'm too busy/stressed during the games to talk in discord chat. I'm more focused on the game. 

Also, most of my conversations is related to answering game questions or when I release new character sheets for the players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm a Gamemaster. I run One Piece and Hunter x Hunter tabletop games. I don't talk in the general chat during the games. Its mostly my players who talk in it. I'm too busy/stressed during the games to talk in discord chat. I'm more focused on the game.
> 
> Also, most of my conversations is related to answering game questions or when I release new character sheets for the players.


that's cool  yea in general if I am playing anything I like to stay focused lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's cool  yea in general if I am playing anything I like to stay focused lol


I only do that in the games I run though since I have to keep track of usually a dozen characters at any point and 8 of those characters I'm the one piloting them and roleplaying them to engage with the players and make them seem real. In other games though like Overwatch or Wow, I'm more talkative in chat.


----------



## Redline (Dec 30, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Who is Red Velvet sis? Post some songs
> 
> as for my resolutions
> 
> ...


Niceeee...I was your Santa by the way...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 30, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Lol..
> 
> I promised to my girl that I will no longer watch that kind of stuff anymore
> 
> She said that's count as cheating on her and I don't disagree :/



While I think calling it _cheating_ is absurd, I understand the corollary, my desire for porn drops substantially when I'm in a relationship.



Nanami said:


> switching rn from dark theme to light one



Yeah, that's why I'm dark theme 4 Life.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 30, 2019)

So, there are ppl neg-rating posts from 2017 based on 2019 knowledge. 

Interesting. I'm gonna check posts from 2010 and neg rate all ppl who were wrong about what happened after.


----------



## Oreki (Dec 30, 2019)

Mariko said:


> So, there are ppl neg-rating posts from 2017 based on 2019 knowledge.
> 
> Interesting. I'm gonna check posts from 2010 and neg rate all ppl who were wrong about what happened after.


The cycle of neg rating pervious post gonna keep on going after that


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2019)

Your new name is


Amatérasu’s Son said:


> While I think calling it _cheating_ is absurd, I understand the corollary, my desire for porn drops substantially when I'm in a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'm dark theme 4 Life.



It's a type of cheating, intentionally seeking to get turned on by another girl.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Your new name is
> 
> 
> It's a type of cheating, intentionally seeking to get turned on by another girl.


Hentai? That's getting turned on by someone else's artwork. Which is equivalent to getting turned on by reading an erotic novel.

Besides, that's biology. You can't look? You can't acknowledge another person's attractiveness? 

That's insane. There's a vast gap between getting turned on by another person and actually acting on that attraction.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Hentai? That's getting turned on by someone else's artwork. Which is equivalent to getting turned on by reading an erotic novel.
> 
> Besides, that's biology. You can't look? You can't acknowledge another person's attractiveness?
> 
> That's insane. There's a vast gap between getting turned on by another person and actually acting on that attraction.



There's a difference between a) watching entertainment i.e a TV show/movie where there happens to be a scene which naturally turns you on and b) watching entertainment for the purposes of getting turned on.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's a difference between a) watching entertainment i.e a TV show/movie where there happens to be a scene which naturally turns you on and b) watching entertainment for the purposes of getting turned on.


But getting turned on isn't a violation of the relationship if there's no interaction with the other person. Now I can understand a person not wanting their significant other to go to a strip club as the possibility for interaction drastically increases, but a video or an image doesn't carry such a risk. I get why someone wouldn't want that energy expended that way, but counting it as outright cheating is a stretch in my book.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Discord Light theme is very underrated



You use light mode ?

ARE YOU INSANE ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2019)

gonna be 24 tomorow  fuck aging....


----------



## Irene (Dec 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> gonna be 24 tomorow  fuck aging....


but that's more exciting  it's not like you gonna be 42


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> gonna be 24 tomorow  fuck aging....


You'll be in the cool kids club soon


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2019)

@Ren. haven't seen you around before


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You use light mode ?
> 
> ARE YOU INSANE ?


It's actually not that bad. I'm used to it now


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

@Gledania  HB bro 

Uploaded this just for you:


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> gonna be 24 tomorow  fuck aging....


You have yet to hit your prime. 30 is when prime begins.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2019)

@Ren. are you a Zoro fan now after the transformation?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. are you a Zoro fan now after the transformation?


I like Guts, Dark Souls and Sekiro, I am from the Country that Mihawk is inspired after.
Dark Souls' creator likes Guts and is inspired by him.

Zoro is taken as inspiration from Guts one of my favorite manga characters!

Neah I hate Zoro


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Ren. said:


> I like Guts, Dark Souls and Sekiro, I am from the Country that Mihawk is inspired after.
> Dark Souls' creator likes Guts and is inspired by him.
> 
> Zoro is taken as inspiration from Guts one of my favorite manga characters!
> ...


Ah makes sense why you recommended a Romanian fencer.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Ah makes sense why you recommended a Romanian fencer.


She was/is one of the best 

And some doubt my sword knowledge for some reason


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2019)

Ren. said:


> She was/is one of the best
> 
> And some doubt my sword knowledge for some reason



Beautiful beat and jump touch.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2019)

Ren. said:


> She was/is one of the best
> 
> And some doubt my sword knowledge for some reason



She's a fencer but not a swordsman.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> She's a fencer but not a swordsman.




I can make a video for you in DSIII


----------



## Skylar (Dec 30, 2019)

Nanami said:


> That's some great resolution,  god I really love your letter it's so sweet
> I hope I get some of wisdom in 2020 too
> 
> About the songs sure
> ...



Awwww sis 

Ouu sis,  thanks for recommending. I really like the vibe of Psycho and Bad Boy. The beat is my vibe, the videos are great and I absolutely love the falsettos in those songs. 

Pleasantly surprised 

I noticed they have a very retro style.  Felt like I was watching a videos from 2000. Which song is your fave sis?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's actually not that bad. I'm used to it now



The infection has gone too far.

There's nothing more we can do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2019)

Behold

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's a difference between a) watching entertainment i.e a TV show/movie where there happens to be a scene which naturally turns you on and b) watching entertainment for the purposes of getting turned on.





Amatérasu’s Son said:


> But getting turned on isn't a violation of the relationship if there's no interaction with the other person. Now I can understand a person not wanting their significant other to go to a strip club as the possibility for interaction drastically increases, but a video or an image doesn't carry such a risk. I get why someone wouldn't want that energy expended that way, but counting it as outright cheating is a stretch in my book.



But you know...it's a rather personal thing. It seems rather draconian to me, but to each their own. Every couple has to find their own groove on these things after all...


Gledania said:


> gonna be 24 tomorow  fuck aging....



Better than dying...theoretically.



RossellaFiamingo said:


> You have yet to hit your prime. 30 is when prime begins.



38 years old.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 31, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> But you know...it's a rather personal thing. It seems rather draconian to me, but to each their own. Every couple has to find their own groove on these things after all...
> 
> 
> Better than dying...theoretically.
> ...


And it lasts as long as you believe it lasts


----------



## Ren. (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Behold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Reznor said:


> Wishing you a wonderful birthday, @Gledania.



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)

@Gledania Happy Birthday fam


----------



## Oreki (Dec 31, 2019)

@Gledania Happy Birthday... have a blast!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2019)

@giantbiceps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gledania 

You lewd man


----------



## Sabco (Dec 31, 2019)

This emote is perfection


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 31, 2019)

This is perfect  

@Mariko U mad ?


----------



## Irene (Dec 31, 2019)

@Gledania Happy Birthday  Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## Irene (Dec 31, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Awwww sis
> 
> Ouu sis,  thanks for recommending. I really like the vibe of Psycho and Bad Boy. The beat is my vibe, the videos are great and I absolutely love the falsettos in those songs.
> 
> ...


they have 2 concepts , dark and calm one called Velvet and the bright fresh upbeat is Red 
it seems you liked the Velvet side more 

I love all of them tbh my fav would be Psycho and Ice Cream Cake lol 

some Velvet tracks that are worth listening


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gledania 

For your Birthday, I'll agree that Zoro will be Yonko level. But this only lasts for your birthday though.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 31, 2019)

Lol Happy Birthday @Gledania 


Yeah Drake > Law


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy birthday bruv @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> For your Birthday, I'll agree that Zoro will be Yonko level. But this only lasts for your birthday though.





Trafalgar Rao said:


> Lol Happy Birthday @Gledania
> 
> 
> Yeah Drake > Law



@Shiba D. Inu I accept your "_Happy birthday , Ryuuma > Mihawk just for today_" any time


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday bruv @Gledania



thanks bruh 
Gonna change the name of the convo thread ?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 31, 2019)

One of the few people like Aristotle who make me believe in alien life:



@Gledania @Mariko 

How is this guy's french? makes me want to learn it.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Thanks



Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> One of the few people like Aristotle who make me believe in alien life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand any shit of what he's saying and if it wasn't the subtiles I would be lost :hesonpls

He have a good voice tho


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I don't understand any shit of what he's saying and if it wasn't the subtiles I would be lost :hesonpls
> 
> He have a good voice tho



Lol, this.

Here the original version.

In French:


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Mariko said:


> Lol, this.
> 
> Here the original version.
> 
> In French:



je viens d'avoir 24 ans aujourdhui  (chui vieux :'( )


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> je viens d'avoir 24 ans aujourdhui  (chui vieux :'( )



Happy birthday son! 

Attends d'en avoir 30 tu vas souffrir.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new years!


----------



## Irene (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy New Gledania



Thanks


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 31, 2019)

not exactly a new year on my clock , but close

Happy New Year, friends!


----------



## Oreki (Dec 31, 2019)

It's New Year here.

Happy New Year to You All!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gledania ! With a new year, not for me yet but for others, it is time I start this again!


You will be the 1st!


----------



## Beast (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new year 

Here’s to everyone achieving new targets in life.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks bruh


----------



## Skylar (Dec 31, 2019)

Nanami said:


> they have 2 concepts , dark and calm one called Velvet and the bright fresh upbeat is Red
> it seems you liked the Velvet side more
> 
> I love all of them tbh my fav would be Psycho and Ice Cream Cake lol
> ...



The part about Red and Velvet is very interesting 

Thank you for the recs sis. I will listen to these a bit later and Happy New Year


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 31, 2019)

@MO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @MO


amazinggg.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @MO


That is dope!! 

Just reminds me how bad Toei is


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 31, 2019)

Cover of brand New World that came out today. It's pretty solid so I thought I would drop it here. And hope you guys have a great new year coming up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

happy new year, you kaizokus !


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Argargcsg


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

I ate a space cake guys


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

I feeeel weird


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Flame is a gaaaay faaaag


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

Nah he's a space faaaaaag


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 31, 2019)

In b4 racist Gledania post


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Flame is a gaaaay faaaag


being gay is OK


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

I ate space cake


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2019)

I ate space cske u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @MO


did you make this by your own?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 31, 2019)

Acno said:


> did you make this by your own?



na someone else. their watermark is in the image


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2019)

I found a good ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

^ Gledanias fat ass in 2020

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ Gledanias fat ass in 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu what is the plot behind the new Pokemon anime?I dont get it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

Acno said:


> @Shiba D. Inu what is the plot behind the new Pokemon anime?I dont get it


there is literally no plot at all for now

but its fun (mostly)


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> there is literally no plot at all for now
> 
> but its fun (mostly)


Go catched more Pokemon in 1 episode,as ash in 1 fucking season

The newest episode was cool,the 3 before was boring because the focus was to much on Go

I still think Sun/Moon was the best season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2019)

Good morning and Happy New Year everyone 

@Gledania Double joy Wishing you a Happy Birthday! Hope you have had a fantastic day


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new year guys, wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

Worse experience ever


----------



## Steven (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year people. I wish you all the best in the upcomming year. <3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jan 1, 2020)

Nappy few wear!


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> there is literally no plot at all for now
> 
> but its fun (mostly)


Just say you don't understand it. 

No need to lie to him.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 1, 2020)

Remove exercise more from the poll. Last thing we need is  more new years resolution animals ruining the month of January.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

Aaaarf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

Space cake bitch I wont eat it anymore


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Space cake bitch I wont eat it anymore



WTF is space cake. You seemed even worse than when you were drunk. XD


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 1, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo I talk here since derailing otherwise.

There surely has to be some serious drawbacks to it though. First time I've heard of it.

I'm not really into bodybuilding either I just like aesthetics honestly. I actually hate how ridiculously bulky body builders are.

Btw why do you only do squats and deads? Why not incorporate some smaller lifts in? Or do you have a home gym with a squat rack or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> @RossellaFiamingo I talk here since derailing otherwise.
> 
> There surely has to be some serious drawbacks to it though. First time I've heard of it.
> 
> I'm not really into bodybuilding either I just like aesthetics honestly. I actually hate how ridiculously bulky body builders are.


Yea, when I mean bodybuilding I mean like lifting for aesthetics not the mass monsters pro bodybuilders are.

So far, there are no serious drawbacks. I don't know the exact pathology of it but its a broken gene which stops muscle hypertrophy. I'm guessing from an evolutionary standpoint, it was probably negative in the past when food wasn't as abundant and our ancestors had to enter prolonged fasts. Body Fat is a good thing since certain cells in our body use it in near exclusivity compared to other resources. Also, breaking down Muscle yields less energy than breaking down fats. Also muscle cells don't have certain enzymes and protein that help in moving nutrients to other parts of the body compared to when fat is broken down by the liver. But now, since for the most part, we can eat regularly, we don't have to worry about all of that.

Also interesting, it seems that this condition leads to longer life in mice


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF is space cake. You seemed even worse than when you were drunk. XD



Cake with marijuana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Cake with marijuana



Wow. I never expected Gled to be like that.. XD


----------



## Irene (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF is space cake. You seemed even worse than when you were drunk. XD


Something something about drugs I guess


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Something something about drugs I guess



Never tried any drugs. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never tried any drugs. :/


Same, I'm thinking of trying an edible though


----------



## Irene (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never tried any drugs. :/


Should keep it that way  not like it's good stuff


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 1, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, when I mean bodybuilding I mean like lifting for aesthetics not the mass monsters pro bodybuilders are.
> 
> So far, there are no serious drawbacks. I don't know the exact pathology of it but its a broken gene which stops muscle hypertrophy. I'm guessing from an evolutionary standpoint, it was probably negative in the past when food wasn't as abundant and our ancestors had to enter prolonged fasts. Body Fat is a good thing since certain cells in our body use it in near exclusivity compared to other resources. Also, breaking down Muscle yields less energy than breaking down fats. Also muscle cells don't have certain enzymes and protein that help in moving nutrients to other parts of the body compared to when fat is broken down by the liver. But now, since for the most part, we can eat regularly, we don't have to worry about all of that.
> 
> Also interesting, it seems that this condition leads to longer life in mice


It's such a weird thing honestly. I wonder if the people are like naturally jacked or what though like how you see random lions etc being jacked without working out.

That said I feel like if you are it defeats the mental aspects that you gain with weight lifting.



DeVision said:


> Never tried any drugs. :/


Weed is basically same tier as alcohol honestly. It's just got a bad reputation and legions of annoying people who make their entire lives and personality about it.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu fat ass.

I ate a space cake for my birthday 

I am powaaa


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Should keep it that way  not like it's good stuff





Kamina. said:


> It's such a weird thing honestly. I wonder if the people are like naturally jacked or what though like how you see random lions etc being jacked without working out.
> 
> That said I feel like if you are it defeats the mental aspects that you gain with weight lifting.
> 
> ...





Not sure if this kid is the norm but damn. And by the mental aspect do you mean the progress you make and the good feeling you get from it when you progress on a lift or look better after putting in effort?

And yea Weed is probably even "better" than alcohol. Alcohol seems to have no benefit while weed can be used in multiple ways. I've never met a stoner thats an asshole but many people turn into assholes with alcohol in their system.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Same, I'm thinking of trying an edible though



What kind?



Nanami said:


> Should keep it that way  not like it's good stuff



I don't know. I'm not tempted to be honest.



Kamina. said:


> Weed is basically same tier as alcohol honestly. It's just got a bad reputation and legions of annoying people who make their entire lives and personality about it.



I don't judge. 



Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu fat ass.
> 
> I ate a space cake for my birthday
> 
> I am powaaa



Still feeling it? XD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What kind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur mom


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What kind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure which kind. Something simple like a brownie or gummies. I lived with a dealer as my roommate my second year in college and had so many opportunities but turned them down but now I want to try it.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 1, 2020)

@DeVision don't worry bro I will judge them for you. The people who obsessed with weed are the worse. On that note it is kinda a gateway drug for many so be wary of weirdos pressuring if you ever do try it.

@RossellaFiamingo Yes, that and the idea that if you work hard enough you can achieve. I feel like it also instills a encouraging attitude in you as well. If you notice almost everyone in a gym is rooting for the fat or skinny kid to make it because everyone starts from the same place.

Just being granted the body removes things like that and would allow Reddit/twitter tier annoying people to ruin it for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> @DeVision don't worry bro I will judge them for you. The people who obsessed with weed are the worse. On that note it is kinda a gateway drug for many so be wary of weirdos pressuring if you ever do try it.



Yes, do that! Especially those who can't do it the right way like Gled.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

PS is it me, or do we have a new blob?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> @DeVision don't worry bro I will judge them for you. The people who obsessed with weed are the worse. On that note it is kinda a gateway drug for many so be wary of weirdos pressuring if you ever do try it.
> 
> @RossellaFiamingo Yes, that and the idea that if you work hard enough you can achieve. I feel like it also instills a encouraging attitude in you as well. If you notice almost everyone in a gym is rooting for the fat or skinny kid to make it because everyone starts from the same place.
> 
> Just being granted the body removes things like that and would allow Reddit/twitter tier annoying people to ruin it for everyone.


To an extent I suppose but it's just another aspect of genetics. Some people have godly genetics and will look better than 99% of people who lift with minimal to no effort. Same goes for strength. One of my players in a game I run is an Algerian kid with freaky strength for his age even though he never touched a weight a day in his life prior to being forced to go to the gym by his dad. Nevertheless, if a normal good looking physique is all the person wants, having this is a lottery ticket and they will be less likely to appreciate the hardwork it takes to get a good physique.But im sure if they want to reach the peak of aesthetics, they'll need to bust ass as well in addition to hoping they have the right body proportions and muscle insertions.


----------



## Irene (Jan 1, 2020)

Don't we get a holiday trophy automatically 




DeVision said:


> PS is it me, or do we have a new blob?


I love it 

 party mood


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Do you have Myostatin disorder?


he has ligma


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> he has ligma


Whats that?


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats that?


ligma balls


----------



## Beast (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never tried any drugs. :/


For better or worse... they WILL change your life.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> For better or worse... they WILL change your life.



I'm hiiiiiiigh


----------



## Beast (Jan 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm hiiiiiiigh


Ima roll a joint and join you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ima roll a joint and join you.



I ate a space cake yesterday


----------



## Beast (Jan 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I ate a space cake yesterday


... I’m starting not to believe it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> For *better* or worse... they WILL change your life.



Better too?



Gledania said:


> I ate a space cake yesterday



It's official. Gled is space Big Mom.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> ... I’m starting not to believe it.



Got your gay


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Where has this song been all my life?


----------



## Steven (Jan 1, 2020)

@Ren. is orphan the hardest Boss of all fromsoft games?And ornstein and smough the most popluar?


----------



## Irene (Jan 1, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where has this song been all my life?


I have been jamming to this song lately  _She just like Candy she so sweet ~_


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2020)

@Gledania how are you still high from one slice of cake from yesterday?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I have been jamming to this song lately  _She just like Candy she so sweet ~_


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania how are you still high from one slice of cake from yesterday?


I hear that the first time especially through ingestion lasts longer. Also depends on how big the slice is and how potent is.


----------



## Redline (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. I never expected Gled to be like that.. XD


caming from a canadian legalize it for good  country lol..that easy to say...ehehhehe


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

@T.D.A how do you feel? Arsenal is kicking your ass..


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

Wait, we got some footy fans in here


----------



## Ren. (Jan 1, 2020)

Acno said:


> @Ren. is orphan the hardest Boss of all fromsoft games?And ornstein and smough the most popluar?


From what  I know, yes!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A how do you feel? Arsenal is kicking your ass..



to be expected we always play poorly vs shit teams


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

Never tortured myself through all of DS2 so I can't speak for the DLC bosses, but generally Kos is definitely accepted to be the most difficult boss in the Souls games. 

Took me the longest by a fucking mile during my no-level run


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Wait, we got some footy fans in here



Of course we do.


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

Who's everyone got in here. 
TDA Arsenal by the looks of it. 

God Arsenal suck ass


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> to be expected we always play poorly vs shit teams



Good one. XD

I need @Pocalypse back now. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Who's everyone got in here.
> TDA Arsenal by the looks of it.
> 
> God Arsenal suck ass



Nah, he's an United fan. Poca is an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh, misread your earlier post I guess. 

Where is old man AK. That boomer's a gunner too.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Who are you for, as a german?


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, if I had started watching footy from childhood on I'd be a Frankfurt fan right now.

But I picked footy up at the beginning of 2014, so only knowing the German team I went with Bayern lol.

Been following them since though.

Edit: And wow did I pick the right year to start watching football 

Never forget that fateful day, my dear Brazilians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Well, if I had started watching footy from childhood on I'd be a Frankfurt fan right now.
> 
> But I picked footy up at the beginning of 2014, so only knowing the German team I went with Bayern lol.
> 
> Been following them since though.



I'm a Bayern fan too. XD
But to be honest, I thought I'd give up on them. I hate the politics inside the club. I hate Salihamidžić. I hate Hoenes, even tho he did so much for the club.


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

God I remember the internet absolutely shattering after the 7-1. Even NF was on a WC high for a hot month and a half.


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm a Bayern fan too. XD
> But to be honest, I thought I'd give up on them. I hate the politics inside the club. I hate Salihamidžić. I hate Hoenes, even tho he did so much for the club.


Eh, Honess did retire recently. I try to ignore the super political stuff for the most part and just enjoy my games. But that's been hard too for parts of these last few seasons.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Eh, Honess did retire recently. I try to ignore the super political stuff for the most part and just enjoy my games. But that's been hard too for parts of these last few seasons.



Yeah. He "retired" from his president spot. But he's still in the club. And he installed Salihamidžić as his puppet. But that's not the only thing. The son of his brother is the coach of the u23 team. He sucks and a lot of good talents left because of him. The U19 team didn't do so good last season but he got a promotion.. All because of the family buisiness.. 
I mean, if he's good it's okay. But the club should hire only the best, and not the ones with the best connections..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mr. Good vibes !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday lesser known @o0Fujitora0o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @FakeTaxi1738 !


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. He "retired" from his president spot. But he's still in the club. And he installed Salihamidžić as his puppet. But that's not the only thing. The son of his brother is the coach of the u23 team. He sucks and a lot of good talents left because of him. The U19 team didn't do so good last season but he got a promotion.. All because of the family buisiness..
> I mean, if he's good it's okay. But the club should hire only the best, and not the ones with the best connections..


Yea, I feel ya'. I don't like systems that run like that but unfortunately it's how it is pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRG

Shibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Jan 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @FakeTaxi1738 !


Thank you thank you


----------



## Redline (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 1, 2020)

BvB is the Team of Chads


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> to be expected we always play poorly vs shit teams


Excuse me

We're not Shit team


----------



## Irene (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Ren. (Jan 2, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Good morning


Sup

Happy new Year!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 2, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 2, 2020)

Evening


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey guys,  how are you doing ?


----------



## Oreki (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Irene (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Hey guys,  how are you doing ?






Oreki said:


> Hey


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @DeVision

I ate a space cake 2 days ago... how was my overall content in the forum those 2 days ?


----------



## Oreki (Jan 2, 2020)

Nanami said:


>


Emoji doesn't fit well for the response of "hey"


----------



## Irene (Jan 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Emoji doesn't fit well for the response of "hey"


I don't have anything to add lol 

what have you been doing lately ? 

I started learning french over again and happy with the results so far


----------



## Oreki (Jan 2, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I don't have anything to add lol
> 
> what have you been doing lately ?
> 
> I started learning french over again and happy with the results so far


That's great and its good as long as you're fine with the result. 

Nothing special. Studying, playing games in free time and going to tuition


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> From what  I know, yes!


And what is your fav boss?

And which boss was the hardest for you?


----------



## Irene (Jan 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's great and its good as long as you're fine with the result.
> 
> Nothing special. Studying, playing games in free time and going to tuition


good luck


----------



## Shrike (Jan 2, 2020)

I was very busy these last two weeks so I wasn't around, I just wanted to tell you guys that I hope you all had great holidays and New Years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> All 3 of those series are rush jobs. It would be a mistake in my opinion to have IMU too strong. If he/she going to be strong then the strength shouldn't be so overwhelming that it throws off all previous scaling the series has had until then. I'm of the opinion that power escalation is not always necessary to make stakes worth it.


Rush Jobs?Kaguya,yes

But Yhwach/Acno?Both was a thing years before the manga ends and well known as the strongest of all


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I was very busy these last two weeks so I wasn't around, I just wanted to tell you guys that I hope you all had great holidays and New Years



I had the weirdest birthday of my life since I ate a space cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I had the weirdest birthday of my life since I ate a space cake



Special cake 

@Mariko did you send that to him?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @DeVision
> 
> I ate a space cake 2 days ago... how was my overall content in the forum those 2 days ?



Stupid and useless.. So nothing changed.


----------



## MO (Jan 2, 2020)

Good Morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

@shaantu is here !

Happy new year bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2020)

thanks man


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

shaantu said:


> thanks man


The 31 december was my birthday so I ate a space cake for the first time of my life : was High a whole day after ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The 31 december was my birthday so I ate a space cake for the first time of my life : was High a whole day after ...


 you're about to become a bad boy
happy birthday (although a bit too late )


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you're about to become a bad boy
> happy birthday (although a bit too late )



Lol This was my first and *last *time. I spent the whole night insulting my friends , even said racist stuff.
Then when came the time to sleep , I was affraid of sleeping alone.
That was a weird ass experience , no more Space cake. Have you tried one ?
(yeah no problem bruh , I spent yesterday sleeping to recover ...)

Btw , did you hear what Oda said in the jump festa interview on vivi ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Lol This was my first and *last *time. I spent the whole night insulting my friends , even said racist stuff.
> Then when came the time to sleep , I was affraid of sleeping alone.
> That was a weird ass experience , no more Space cake. Have you tried one ?
> (yeah no problem bruh , I spent yesterday sleeping to recover ...)
> ...


never ate space cake/brownies, only smoked pot
 and yeah, it's kinda weird,  to be honest I've never met someone aggressive while being on high, but I think you had something weird behavior after drinking alcohol, right? well, I guess you shouldn't touch adults stuff 

and ye I heard about Oda's words, I'm worried but just fuck Oda lol


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

shaantu said:


> never ate space cake/brownies, only smoked pot



apparently the effect should be the same , but it last *longer *and well .. it was my first time so my body wasn't ready for this quantity.



shaantu said:


> but I think you had something weird behavior after drinking alcohol, right?


Yeah but never that far. Just laught a lot and posted some weird comments in forums. Like this one :



> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour




This time I was tired that day ,I'm not sleeping a lot thanks to my studies + got a headache... probably why I was uncomfortable


----------



## Redline (Jan 2, 2020)

shaantu said:


> never ate space cake/brownies, only smoked pot
> and yeah, it's kinda weird,  to be honest I've never met someone aggressive while being on high, but I think you had something weird behavior after drinking alcohol, right? well, I guess you shouldn't touch adults stuff
> 
> and ye I heard about Oda's words, I'm worried but just fuck Oda lol


 i agree pot doesnt make you agressive
if you are agressisve  you could become even more under alchol effect , pot .and space cake have different effect , if you eat it ..it take longer to feel it , but it stronger after..and you gotta use the right amount and not over do it otherwise you might just feel sick and not even enjoy the moment ...so bottom line do whatever you want but do it by knowing what you are doing and what you are consuming or assuming,,,this way you assure yourself and the other around you the best of yourself...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @DeVision
> 
> I ate a space cake 2 days ago... how was my overall content in the forum those 2 days ?


----------



## Kiemi (Jan 2, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I started learning french over again and happy with the results so far


 Nana you’re learning French too?


----------



## MO (Jan 2, 2020)

@Soca did you watch Us by Peele?


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

Kiui said:


> Nana you’re learning French too?


yes started with some basic stuff and I love how easy it's going at least for now 

so the *too *refer to you ?


----------



## Kiemi (Jan 3, 2020)

Nanami said:


> yes started with some basic stuff and I love how easy it's going at least for now
> 
> so the *too *refer to you ?


Haha yeah. The too is for me


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

Kiui said:


> Haha yeah. The too is for me


but you probably know more than me


----------



## Nox (Jan 3, 2020)

​


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

did the rep code and lol just like I expected the results


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 3, 2020)

So...who's ready for WW3?


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So...who's ready for WW3?


What's all this chat about WW3?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 3, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What's all this chat about WW3?


US Strikers killed a top Iranian General


----------



## Patrick (Jan 3, 2020)

Well thats a bad way to start the new year.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

@Kinjin 

Have all the contests ended?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> US Strikers killed a top Iranian General



Lol the war begins


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So...who's ready for WW3?



@Shiba D. Inu will side with Russia since he's russian irl.


RossellaFiamingo said:


> US Strikers killed a top Iranian General



It was in irak right ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Tornado (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm ready for WW3. Safe in NZ, at the bottom of the world.


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu will side with Russia since he's russian irl.
> 
> 
> It was in irak right ?


ну привет, камрад


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> Have all the contests ended?


One more still remains. Posted the results of the other ones.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> One more still remains. Posted the results of the other ones.


Thank you.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you.


Zoro medal will look good on you.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Same for me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Zoro medal will look good on you.


Deffo.

I only now realized what the prizes are. This is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah that's perfect lightsaber tooth!... Now fetch that sword back  please..you can't really think you can fight by holding a sword with your mouth..do you?  Xd

So the new years resolutions poll is to exercise more...lol..no wonder if we are sitting in our asses with a laptop 24/7...  That also explains  why Chuck roronoa has so many fans...he does exercise every day innit? Be like Zoro... But first learn what's left and what's right ok?! Xd


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2020)

Kiui said:


> Nana you’re learning French too?


Bien Sur....xd


T.D.A said:


> So...who's ready for WW3?


It's about time we get it since we deserve it



Patrick said:


> Well thats a bad way to start the new year.


 let's thanks Trump for that... Sadly

We better lol and forget about it!
Check this out...xd


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Bien Sur....xd



Bien sûr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

I love this new medal.





Thanks to whoever created it.


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I love this new medal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good , congrats !


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I love this new medal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE GRAND MASTER !!!!

You leeewwwd maaaaan


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Nanami said:


> It looks good , congrats !



Change the thread name.


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Change the thread name.


Gimme some suggestions


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

Nanami said:


> It looks good , congrats !


Thanks a lot. 





Gledania said:


> THE GRAND MASTER !!!!


That's right. 




Gledania said:


> You leeewwwd maaaaan


Maru  

You lewd man.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Gimme some suggestions



OL Convo: The Irishman is overrated. XD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As long you like the Grand master , then we are ok 













Ryuuma > Mihawk tho
Sword god > WSS


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> As long you like the Grand master , then we are ok









Gledania said:


> Ryuuma > Mihawk tho
> Sword god > WSS


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> OL Convo: The Irishman is overrated. XD


Who is the Irishman?  Don't wanna end up offending others 

Also how about a new poll lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 3, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Who is the Irishman?


A movie.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2020)

Damnit. The more the time pass the more I'm lost in this thread.  

I miss the good ol' times me and @Gledania ruled it. 

With our pet @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damnit. The more the time pass the more I'm lost in this thread.
> 
> I miss the good ol' times me and @Gledania ruled it.
> 
> With our pet @Shiba D. Inu


Time passes. Dynasties fall.

F.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Time passes. Dynasties fall.
> 
> F.



Gold funny times are over. 

Now it's "good morning" and "happy birthday" times...

Well...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damnit. The more the time pass the more I'm lost in this thread.
> 
> I miss the good ol' times me and @Gledania ruled it.
> 
> With our pet @Shiba D. Inu



Yeah the Rabbit/Bear/Dog threesome 


good days.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yeah the Rabbit/Bear/Dog threesome
> 
> 
> good days.



*Lewd*


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Good evening @Mariko 
How was your day?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

@Soca what's up? You still alive? 
I know you kinda like movies too, so I'll ask you (anyone else can answer too). Did you watch "the Irishman" and "Knives out"?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> OL Convo: The Irishman is overrated. XD



The Irishman is a classic. You lack culture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 3, 2020)

3s a perfect number, the medals look nice together side by side.


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damnit. The more the time pass the more I'm lost in this thread.
> 
> I miss the good ol' times me and @Gledania ruled it.
> 
> With our pet @Shiba D. Inu


Yeah those Lolo fapping days are long gone thanks goda now we know Lolo is not top tier....but he can become one


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 3s a perfect number, the medals look nice together side by side.


The Landers trinity
Mimi Coco e cacameucazzu.. lmfaooooo
.
Italian joke


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 3, 2020)

How to deactivate the medal awards? @Kinjin I could have got the Luffy and Zoro but unfortunately, I got Sanji 



Also, can I bribe you to get Luffy and Zoro awards by giving my 10 cc point for each?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2020)

One question, who is @Gledania  ?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> And what is your fav boss?
> 
> And which boss was the hardest for you?


None are hard, I am like ok he does this mkay how can I destroy him then

This is the one that I am struggling now with.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Irishman is a classic. You lack culture



I did like the movie, but it was kinda slow until the last hour or so.
And I hated the blue eyes.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 4, 2020)

King being Darth Kuina would have been the greatest plot point in one piece history.

Thanks for nothing Oda


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I did like the movie, but it was kinda slow until the last hour or so.
> And I hated the blue eyes.



It's a slow burner but there are so many memorable scenes, they'll be talked about for many years from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2020)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
D: Hello Oda-sensei. I have something I want to ask you. With Zoro always biting his swords, don’t his teeth hurt?. My favourite character is Zoro. P.N. from N. Shinya Kun*

O: Hello Zoro-loving Shinya-Kun! That’s so nice of you to say. It’s true that his teeth hurt but he still does his best and keeps biting his sword! The reason why is long ago he made the promise to be [The World’s Greatest] to someone who died and the sword that he bites was a keepsake from her. That’s why no matter how much his teeth hurt he will keep biting! Until the day he becomes the greatest in the world!! Thank you for your postcard! I eagerly await the next one!
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Oda is such a Zoro tard  @Mariko @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge @Gledania @Kamina.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda is such a Zoro tard  @Mariko @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge @Gledania @Kamina.


Oda is the biggest Zoro wanker out there.



*"Don't speak ill of Zoro"*
Eiichiro Oda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda is such a Zoro tard  @Mariko @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge @Gledania @Kamina.



MC aside, Zoro is in my 3 favs list with Shanks and Ray, and pbbly the first in the list, so...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> MC aside, Zoro is in my 3 favs list with Shanks and Ray, and pbbly the first in the list, so...


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 4, 2020)

Don King said:


> How to deactivate the medal awards? @Kinjin I could have got the Luffy and Zoro but unfortunately, I got Sanji
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can I bribe you to get Luffy and Zoro awards by giving my 10 cc point for each?


You can disable medals under your preferences


or request it to be entirely removed .

Getting the other 2 medals isn't possible, sorry.


----------



## MO (Jan 4, 2020)

good Morning.


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca what's up? You still alive?
> I know you kinda like movies too, so I'll ask you (anyone else can answer too). Did you watch "the Irishman" and "Knives out"?


No to the first question
No to the movie question


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca did you watch Us by Peele?


I heard it wasn't that great so I skipped it. Not big on the horror stuff anyways.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

MO said:


> good Morning.



I should neg you.

But good morning too, even if it's night by there.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

A good movie to watch btw?

I started 13 reasons why but it's shit.

I need something to sleep. A thriller or something involving psychology...


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> No to the first question
> No to the movie question



You okay? (worried)



Mariko said:


> A good movie to watch btw?
> 
> I started 13 reasons why but it's shit.
> 
> I need something to sleep. A thriller or something involving psychology...



You probably watched Shutter Island?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You okay? (worried)
> 
> 
> 
> You probably watched Shutter Island?



Yes I did, this is exactly the kind of movie I'm searching...


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes I did, this is exactly the kind of movie I'm searching...



Well, how about the Prestige? Or the Illusionist? Different plot, but still interesting if you're not against magic. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well, how about the Prestige? Or the Illusionist? Different plot, but still interesting if you're not against magic. XD



Well, let me check that!

The "Prestige" and the "illusionist" you said.

Sound interesting...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well, how about the Prestige? Or the Illusionist? Different plot, but still interesting if you're not against magic. XD



The prestige has a really good rating here in France it seems



I'm gonna give it a try, thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The prestige has a really good rating here in France it seems
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try, thanks mate!



It's a good movie, and you'll see Tesla in there.
You're welcome.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 4, 2020)

I really enjoyed the Prestige.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I really enjoyed the Prestige.



It was a good movie with good acting (imo)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It was a good movie with good acting (imo)


'The Prestige' is an excellent movie, all of Nolan's movies are in fact excellent.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 'The Prestige' is an excellent movie, all of Nolan's movies are in fact excellent.



Have you seen the trailer for his new film?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Have you seen the trailer for his new film?


No. What's the name? 

Share it here if you can, please.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No. What's the name?
> 
> Share it here if you can, please.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 4, 2020)

Seems interesting. Might be worth a watch. 

Although, I usually don't like the apocalyptic or post-apocalyptic movies.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2020)

I met a guy in the university lately while studying.

Apparently he like one piece and his fav char is Zoro just like me.

We shared few discussions and all and while speaking about SN he told me he hate Drake cause he's irrelevant to the story and being a spy didn't make him more interesting and was predictable  


He told me I'm the only drake fan he ever met....


Should I kill that guy ?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 4, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I met a guy in the university lately while studying.
> 
> Apparently he like one piece and his fav char is Zoro just like me.
> 
> ...


Yeah. He sucks


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> D: Hello Oda-sensei. I have something I want to ask you. With Zoro always biting his swords, don’t his teeth hurt?. My favourite character is Zoro. P.N. from N. Shinya Kun*
> 
> O: Hello Zoro-loving Shinya-Kun! That’s so nice of you to say. It’s true that his teeth hurt but he still does his best and keeps biting his sword! The reason why is long ago he made the promise to be [The World’s Greatest] to someone who died and the sword that he bites was a keepsake from her. That’s why no matter how much his teeth hurt he will keep biting! Until the day he becomes the greatest in the world!! Thank you for your postcard! I eagerly await the next one!
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


>



That's Mihawk.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That's Mihawk.


My point exactly, no one said anything about Zoro and I mean I personally.

O yeah, I did say something that he will not be as strong as Roger.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The prestige has a really good rating here in France it seems
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try, thanks mate!


It's about Batman Vs. Wolverine to be exact 
I see Nolan's name It will automatically in my watchlist.


----------



## Nox (Jan 5, 2020)

am i the only one unphased by this whole World 3 thing??  

i know for a FACT no war is getting started over some Arab conflict. thats not the european way


----------



## Nox (Jan 5, 2020)

I can understand why Donald Trump was a big mainstay in Hiphop prior to his Election
Dude handles himself like a Gang member
He dropped the flag after a drive by
He's on the gram flexing his guns and shooters
He has been involved in a scandal with a woman lying on his dick
He's wife a woman from a troubled past
We all know Rappers love a bitch from Magic City
Most of all he doesn't live by the lyrics/words he claims. 

Trump is a Rapper without the Album


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 5, 2020)

"History is a nightmare, time a coffin. God is the ultimate limitation. The foundation of logic yet, also the ultimate irrationality. I woke up feeling delirious and afraid. Afraid about the future and about life. I think to myself that I am relatively young and that I will find my way in time. Yet, that was what scares me the most. By acknowledging my "youth", I thrust myself forward into time and have accepted my place in it. Every passing day hastens me into my personal coffin. Lately, these moments of what I hope is not lucidity have grown far more frequent and it scares me. It makes me question myself, everything I do, have done, will do, and want to do. No matter what I do, like everyone else, all that waits for me at the end of my time is a coffin. I truly believe in god but in these brief moments, I think the unthinkable. I think that perhaps, God enjoys the face of human suffering. Perhaps, he is not all benevolent like I have believed all my life. Perhaps, the world, like its creator is absurd and irrational. I hope these moments stop. I enjoyed life when I didn't think about these things. I hope that what I experience now is not lucidity. I hope that it is only a dark nightmare I hope my anxiety is merely a symptom of the freedom I have yet to grasp." - Anon 2017


----------



## Gledania (Jan 5, 2020)

Astro said:


> over some Arab conflict.



Not exactly arab this time.


----------



## Nox (Jan 5, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Not exactly arab this time.



why do people from Iran consider themselves?? cause I won't lie given their proximity to the region I'd slap them alongside them

j blame my limited geo- political knowhow and ignorance


----------



## Patrick (Jan 5, 2020)

Astro said:


> why do people from Iran consider themselves?? cause I won't lie given their proximity to the region I'd slap them alongside them
> 
> j blame my limited geo- political knowhow and ignorance



Persian.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jan 5, 2020)

Kidd finally in the anime 

When your fave have so little content to celebrate about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Kidd finally in the anime
> 
> When your fave have so little content to celebrate about


Did we see him using CoC?

Edit:Nvm


----------



## Irene (Jan 5, 2020)

Maybe Toei can add some filler stuff about him would be nice to watch


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2020)

Astro said:


> *why* do people from Iran consider themselves??



What we call a "lapsus".

Indeed, why "arabs" (even if they're not) should dare to even consider themselves?

After all, they're just barbarians retarded islamists who shouldn't be considered at all, not even by themselves.



Ed: Sarcasm here -I prefer to precise it.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 5, 2020)

Astro said:


> why do people from Iran consider themselves??



Cause they were hot shit centuries before the arabs rise in the 7th century.

Does names like darius or ciryus the great tell you something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Cause they were hot shit centuries before the arabs rise in the 7th century.
> 
> Does names like darius or ciryus the great tell you something?


Do you know about the whole white revolution years ?...  Even siria in the 70  was a hippie country! Mini skirt and long man hair were allowed too


----------



## Gledania (Jan 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you know about the whole white revolution years ?...  Even siria in the 70  was a hippie country! Mini skirt and long man hair were allowed too



Not sure what does this have to do with what I said ?


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you know about the whole white revolution years ?...  Even siria in the 70  was a hippie country! Mini skirt and long man hair were allowed too



you mean colonialism lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2020)

Why you posting videos of us?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 5, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Why you posting videos of us?


I wish I was a Hikikomori but I have to interact with real people.


----------



## Irene (Jan 5, 2020)

@mods can you guys change the convo name , it's already past his bday 

Also if you can take down the poll so we can make a new one  thx .


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> Why you posting videos of us?





jesusus said:


> I wish I was a Hikikomori but I have to interact with real people.



Nani? I'm out here having to earn money and shit, which I can't do while sitting my ass at home.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> @mods can you guys change the convo name , it's already past his bday
> 
> Also if you can take down the poll so we can make a new one  thx .


You should be able to do all this yourself 

Or are you just lazy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 5, 2020)

Lazy is good tho.


----------



## Irene (Jan 5, 2020)

I didn't see the option about thread name changing on my phone 

Maybe I lack the ideas too ..


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 5, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Irene (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks Jin 

so started getting into KnY and I love it , heard the manga gonna end soon , is that true ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2020)

It's spelt T.D.A


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Thanks Jin
> 
> so started getting into KnY and I love it , heard the manga gonna end soon , is that true ?


No it's not true lol...we still all gonna be here for another 5 years to say the least rest assured...XD.  Cit oda


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> No it's not true lol...we still all gonna be here for another 5 years to say the least rest assured...XD.  Cit oda


KNY bruh not OP 

The Manga in it's final arc so it might end soon or maybe not


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's spelt T.D.A


Typical government censorship.


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning everyone 

And Happy Birthday @Gianfi


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> And Happy Birthday @Gianfi


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Cause they were hot shit centuries before the arabs rise in the 7th century.
> 
> Does names like darius or ciryus the great tell you something?



the only darius i know is a milkman. 

if there's one place i know fuck all about historically middle east. i know of the major culturally relevant  empires and people's

outside that i'm shooting blanks, dw i'll fix that



Mariko said:


> What we call a "lapsus".
> 
> Indeed, why "arabs" (even if they're not) should dare to even consider themselves?
> 
> ...



i knew this was sarcasm. i've noticed you always got sass when it comes to political stuff. the example which comes to mind is that sakazuki french connection dig you'd done. 

that said, i am in precarious state where I don't know if I am the subject of the roast or if this is generalities


----------



## Nox (Jan 6, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Persian.



damn this was a Vibe Check, if I ever saw one


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> KNY bruh not OP
> 
> The Manga in it's final arc so it might end soon or maybe not


What? Wano is the final arc of o e piece no way lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gianfi

What are you doing on your name day? What will you be eating besides cake?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2020)

@Mariko good morning. Good evening. XD

How did you like the movie?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2020)

Buon compleanno @Gianfi


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> What? Wano is the final arc of o e piece no way lol


Go sleep man


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Buon compleanno @Gianfi


Grazie


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Grazie



Happy birthday bro. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gianfi


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

Auguri gianfi...sempre in Gamba mi raccomando


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

@Redline @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision thank you guys ahha


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

One Piece volume sales in decline.


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> One Piece volume sales in decline.


That's what you get from focusing on boring stuff and neglecting interesting characters


----------



## Patrick (Jan 6, 2020)

In decline since when?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2020)

Added a new poll


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko good morning. Good evening. XD
> 
> How did you like the movie?



T'was good overall, except the very end, a bit deceiving to me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the tesla's invention side effects was unexpected, the twins revelation doesn't really make sense imo. Though the global Tesla's reference was original and could have been developed further. 




Entertaining movie anyway. Thanks buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Added a new poll


No respect for PS3 and xbox 360


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> No respect for PS3 and xbox 360


Current gen

Also sup, still busy with studies?


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

I would have voted for the too poor to afford


----------



## Oreki (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Current gen
> 
> Also sup, still busy with studies?


Yeah... I am gonna be busy for this week before finally getting free time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jan 6, 2020)

Still its amazing that my rank is still number 2 here even though I am this inactive lol


----------



## Juub (Jan 6, 2020)

If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.


----------



## Oreki (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.


PS4 for controls is lit... and the experience of PS4 is better than PC but you can't use mods or cheats on PS4 that's why I prefer PC lol


----------



## Patrick (Jan 6, 2020)

I've been a bit out of it but are console wars still a thing?


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I've been a bit out of it but are console wars still a thing?


yeah for twelvies  it is


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shiba D. Inu @GrizzlyClaws

Arcade bros, vote


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

PC masterrace


----------



## Patrick (Jan 6, 2020)

To be honest 14 year old me would probably be ashamed of me now. I still play games every now and then but I'm just not a gamer anymore. Don't care about getting better and can't really be bothered to play more than 30 minutes or an hour a day. Shits weird.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Added a new poll


Ps4 all the way. Much more comfy for me tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

admiralchads = PC gods
yonkouset = console peasants


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2020)

Why not everything? XD


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> T'was good overall, except the very end, a bit deceiving to me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Glad you liked it!


----------



## Juub (Jan 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> PS4 for controls is lit... and the experience of PS4 is better than PC but you can't use mods or cheats on PS4 that's why I prefer PC lol


Good thing you can use a PS4 controller on PC or anything else really.

Also lol at PS4 experience being better.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm not a specialist but from what I saw a gaming PC is pretty expensive (between 1000 and 2000+ $) when consoles are way cheaper (~200$) for the same games. 

If I was into video games I'd rather buy a console, a decent PC and still save money.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm not a specialist but from what I saw a gaming PC is pretty expensive (between 1000 and 2000+ $) when consoles are way cheaper (~200$) for the same games.
> 
> If I was into video games I'd rather buy a console, a decent PC and still save money.





also PC chads save some $$ on game costs, cause steam discounts > PS store discounts


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also PC chads save some $$ on game costs, cause steam discounts > PS store discounts



I guess real PC chads get their games for free on any pirates sites.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I guess real PC chads get their games for free on any pirates sites.


well thats the only way to be a pirate irl, unless you in somalia 

and this is a* pirate* sub-forum after all


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.


So being woman is insult now ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> well thats the only way to be a pirate irl, unless you in somalia
> 
> and this is a* pirate* sub-forum after all



Though I guess consoles chads can jailbreak them and use hacked games too...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> So being woman is insult now ?



More like "so being a woman means you're too stupid to use a PC, code, hack and else..."

If dudes knew how many gurls are great coders/hackers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More like "so being a woman means you're too stupid to use a PC, code, hack and else..."
> 
> If dudes knew how many gurls are great coders/hackers...


It's 2020 and ppl still like degrading girls , like they don't know how to use tech


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

@Nanami @Mariko


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Nanami @Mariko





women are weaklings and also smell awful


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> women are weaklings and also smell awful


 



even Perona ?


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> even Perona ?


yeah her too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> yeah her too.


damn, the grandmaster dont got any standards huh


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> damn, the grandmaster dont got any standards huh



Other way round. In a sea of your thots (especially french ones) she stands above them all. Tashigi on the other hand stands below even the thots side by side with redditors.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Other way round. In a sea of your thots (especially french ones) she stands above them all. Tashigi on the other hand stands below even the thots side by side with redditors.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Most of you guys choosing PC


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


>




With that said though its actually quite funny because the few I did come into contact with were the complete opposite of the 'rude french girl' rumors


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> With that said though its actually quite funny because the few I did come into contact with were the complete opposite of the 'rude french girl' rumors



It's not a rumor though, but (parisian) girls are just pretending. It's all part of the good ol' french seduction game.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's not a rumor though, but (parisian) girls are just pretending. It's all part of the good ol' french seduction game.



Well I wasn't trying to bang them it was just for business collab 
What do you mean by pretending though? Whats the purpose of that?

Who knows though it was only 1 or 2 so maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Juub (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> So being woman is insult now ?


Absolutely not. It’s just that men use PC’s. Women use consoles. Nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornado (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm part of the PC master race.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

> * PC *
> 
> 57.1%


proud of you, OL

you are chads, just like Henry Cavill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2020)

So much for the masterrace, enjoying our sloppy seconds. Enjoy FF7 in a decade, with Bloodborne and all the other games we'll have forgotten about


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 6, 2020)

@Gledania 

Don't call me that

I'm clearly not


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

I use both PlayStation ( 3 and 4) and PC.

What does that make me ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Don't call me that
> 
> I'm clearly not



You and @Light D Lamperouge are the ultimate definition of lewd men.

I'm not a lewd man.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I use both PlayStation ( 3 and 4) and PC.
> 
> What does that make me ?


Nerd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Nerd



Drake > Law


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Drake > Law


It's not your birthday anymore, Gled


Law >> Drake


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

I also play pc games too, but mine is not pc for gaming, so I have to keep the graphics low. Still I have a lot of fun with Gmod and a bunch of other games


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I use both PlayStation ( 3 and 4) and PC.
> 
> What does that make me ?


You're like me. I mainly use my ps4, but built my pc for Cyberpunk 2077 in September


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> You're like me. I mainly use my ps4, but built my pc for Cyberpunk 2077 in September



PS3 I was the usual FIFA/CallOfDuty player . (I was 17) thought I played other games as well.

I started using PC 3 years ago or , mostly for games like skyrim dragon age or tactical games. Think about buying new pc this summer.

I play bloodborn, nioh ,dark soul ,the witcher 3, my little pony (no I don't, this one is a joke) , sekiro and the likes. Didn't expect souls games would make that effect on me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2020)

Glewdania said:


> You and @Light D Lamperouge are the ultimate definition of lewd men.
> 
> I'm not a lewd man.



Maru


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)

Neither, I don't play video games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> PS3 *I was the usual FIFA/CallOfDuty player*


  

check this out @Flame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)

Voted Switch btw. PC is objectively the best way to play vidya. But Switch has the exclusives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> check this out @Flame



I WAS 17 years old 


I also played other games


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> check this out @Flame




Flame play mostly Dragon ball games btw.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> check this out @Flame



What's wrong with FIFA and CoD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's wrong with FIFA and CoD



The community mostly was renown for being childish.


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

I will tell you the game i have in my  Xbox...
Red dead redemption... resident evil 2 remake, assassin's creed origins and black flag, Tom Clancy....dirt rally...tomb raider ..the rise of...and shadow of...
The Witcher 3... Just cause 2...... The fallen order....
I brought it for black Friday at  150 pounds
But I previously had some games when years ago I was living in London and I had another X box one
I must it piss me off not be able to purchase ...last of us or god of war most then anything....lol...I know pc is always better but I am lazy and used to X box 360 and one now


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 6, 2020)

When I was a teen I was a radical PC masterrace nerd but thankfully I grew out of it. I mostly still play on PC because it has the most options, and if I want to play with a gamepad I can still use one. However I also own a PS4 which I like for it's exclusive games.

These days I don't care what platform someone plays on, gamers should enjoy whatever they like the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I would have voted for the too poor to afford


Gaming gets tiring anyway at least for me. I can't play for more than an hour before getting bored and doing something else. In my prime, I used to sit for 12+ hours but not anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Gaming gets tiring anyway at least for me. I can't play for more than an hour before getting bored and doing something else. In my prime, I used to sit for 12+ hours but not anymore.


Me too, when I was 13-14 I played 3-4 bourse in a row. Nowadays I mostly 30 minutes/1 hour at best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The community mostly was renown for being childish.



FIFA and CoD played by all age groups. Used to be proper into both when I was in my teens. Mostly play NBA2k now


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Gaming gets tiring anyway at least for me. I can't play for more than an hour before getting bored and doing something else. In my prime, I used to sit for 12+ hours but not anymore.


I feel I have mood for games the most while I have exam  but agree when I was younger I used to dig playing more , now I prefer chatting with others more or watching series


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Teenage me would have killed to have the PC I have now. Back then, I used to Raid and do Arenas on wow 12+ hours a day on an imac. Now, that I have the PC and money to buy and play whatever game I want at any time, I have lost all desire to play Video games....Pretty depressing desu.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FIFA and CoD played by all age groups. Used to be proper into both when I was in my teens. Mostly play NBA2k now


ON PC or console? Whats your username. I'll wash you with the Warriors without Steph or Klay


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

it have to do with time too , the younger you are the less responsibilities you have so yea end up spending more time


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FIFA and CoD played by all age groups. Used to be proper into both when I was in my teens. Mostly play NBA2k now




I wont lie : when I played fifa I was often entering the *rage* mod. This game turn you crazy. Back in my youth I often lost my temper on it.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I wont lie : when I played fifa I was often entering the *rage* mod. This game turn you crazy. Back in my youth I often lost my temper on it.



You used to eat space cake back then?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> ON PC or console? Whats your username. I'll wash you with the Warriors without Steph or Klay



Ps4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Teenage me would have killed to have the PC I have now. Back then, I used to Raid and do Arenas on wow 12+ hours a day on an imac. Now, that I have the PC and money to buy and play whatever game I want at any time, I have lost all desire to play Video games....Pretty depressing desu.



Young: Look at all the games I can't play because I have no money
Old: Look at all the games I can't play because I have no time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Young: Look at all the games I can't play because I have no money
> Old: Look at all the games I can't play because I have no time



Life, basically.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ps4


I have a PS4 too. Too bad I don't have 2k on it.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have a PS4 too. Too bad I don't have 2k on it.



What game do you play


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> What game do you play


on PS4 or PC?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like things will escalate.... It's not good to have prideful leaders. Tying your hands by making threats that will destroy the lives of the people in your country just because your pride was wounded is not good leadership.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Xbox isn’t getting a lot of love lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

If Iran is truly resolved to avenge this death, they need to send a costly signal. It doesn't have to be violent in nature but something to show they're serious. If they can do that with enough credibility, then I think that will pressure Trump to reconsider what he thinks entering a conflict really means. Hoping either side doesn't escalate.

I believe this is a scenario where Iran may have to simply suck it up. They can easily make the cost of conflict costly for the US but it will come at a cost to its citizens.


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

I enjoy discover slice and dice like an assassin or tomb raider...lol..I remember I couldn't finish the first assasins becouse I always end up killing to many priest for free lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> If Iran is truly resolved to avenge this death, they need to send a costly signal. It doesn't have to be violent in nature but something to show they're serious. If they can do that with enough credibility, then I think that will pressure Trump to reconsider what he thinks entering a conflict really means. Hoping either side doesn't escalate.
> 
> I believe this is a scenario where Iran may have to simply suck it up. They can easily make the cost of conflict costly for the US but it will come at a cost to its citizens.


Iranian won suck it up rosella..and trump's is just a fool


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Xbox isn’t getting a lot of love lately



happy birthday bitch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Iranian won suck it up rosella..and trump's is just a fool


Yea it's unlikely they'll suck it up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I wont lie : when I played fifa I was often entering the *rage* mod. This game turn you crazy. Back in my youth I often lost my temper on it.


I too admit in my youth I got mad as hell in games. Putting Holes in Wall mad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gianfi !


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have a PS4 too. Too bad I don't have 2k on it.



Get 2k20 on PS4 and I'll beat your ass


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I wont lie : when I played fifa I was often entering the *rage* mod. This game turn you crazy. Back in my youth I often lost my temper on it and *murdered a few gamers*



Is that why you're on the run?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

This man is seriously threatening to commit war crimes.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Get 2k20 on PS4 and I'll beat your ass


Haven't turned that thing on in more than a year. The only game I wanna play on it is MLB cause it's not on PC but I don't carry the PS4 with me to school so I never get to it.


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I too admit in my youth I got mad as hell in games. Putting Holes in Wall mad.


Naaa if I get pissbecouse I can't passa certain stage...I quit and do it after...or quit the game too...as far as puzzle and solution into the game i always look at the info on you tube lol...to finish all quickly and upgrade faster...but I don't by extension or doc ever...and neither brand new games quick are too expensive ...for instead , just a week ago I got for the black Friday assasins origin New for 15 pound....not bad...and even Res evil remake...amazing..for almost the same price with 68% of discount


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> This man is seriously threatening to commit war crimes.


Here I thought no one could have done worst then us by having Berlusconi as president( primo.ministro)...but amarica did it againg and beat us all with Trump...lol..one man one word one disgrace! I still give Americans the benefits of the doubt considering the amount of people who is against him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> on PS4 or PC?



PS4


Btw ... you speak italian ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here I thought no one could have done worst then usby having berlusconi as president....but amarica did it againgand beat Udall with Trump... I still give Americans the benefits of the doubt considering the amount of people who is against him


This is not the cafe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here I thought no one could have done worst then usby having berlusconi as president....but amarica did it againgand beat Udall with Trump... I still give Americans the benefits of the doubt considering the amount of people who is against him



Well, you can never be sure what will happen in an election. I don't regret not voting back in 2016. I didn't like either candidate. Trump is funny most times but, in times like these, these antics are legit scary because of who he is talking to and the context of everything surrounding this situation.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> happy birthday bitch


Thank you honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> PS4
> 
> 
> Btw ... you speak italian ?


I haven't touched my PS4 in ages. Last game I played on it was Fifa but now I play that on PC. Also played Battlefield but thats also on PC.

And I don't speak Italian. I wish I could. I remember Gianfi messaging me in Italian.

I speak English and my native tongue.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I wont lie : when I played fifa I was often entering the *rage* mod. This game turn you crazy. Back in my youth I often lost my temper on it.


I know me too, only thing I’m in rage mode now too. I bought Fifa 20 and then uninstalled it after 4 days due to rage quits


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I know me too, only thing I’m in rage mode now too. I bought Fifa 20 and then uninstalled it after 4 days due to rage quits


I play for career mode. I haven't touched it after first play because it's utter trash this year. Each year EA continues to spit in consumers faces. I remember how packed Fifa 07 was with features....


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here I thought no one could have done worst then usby having berlusconi as president....but amarica did it againgand beat Udall with Trump... I still give Americans the benefits of the doubt considering the amount of people who is against him


 Boris Johnson isn’t a joke either. Let’s just realize the grass isn’t always greener on the other side


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I play for career mode. I haven't touched it after first play because it's utter trash this year. Each year EA continues to spit in consumers faces. I remember how packed Fifa 07 was with features....


They are just after the money..


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I haven't touched my PS4 in ages. Last game I played on it was Fifa but now I play that on PC. Also played Battlefield but thats also on PC.
> 
> And I don't speak Italian. I wish I could. I remember Gianfi messaging me in Italian.
> 
> I speak English and my native tongue.


Yeah, I tend to talk to a lot of people in Italian, don’t mind me


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I speak English and my native tongue.



You live in south Africa ?

Hey didn't you say that you are italian ???? Why did change of heart ???


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You live in south Africa ?
> 
> Hey didn't you say that you are italian ???? Why did change of heart ???


He has a boner for this Italian fencer called Rossella Fiammingo, he’s never been italian


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You live in south Africa ?
> 
> Hey didn't you say that you are italian ???? Why did change of heart ???


I live in America. I'm Nigerian by birth. Im just a huuuuuuge fan for Rosella as a fencer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Boris Johnson isn’t a joke either. Let’s just realize the grass isn’t always greener on the other side


Absolutely..that is another joke of a politician

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

I also fenced Epee back in HS and for club a little while here in College. She's very defensive and her being a lefty also adds to how well she can play conservatively.  Her go to beat parry touch is very consistent. Lefties have an annoying tendency to hug one side of the strip to minimize surface area. It's more problematic and annoying as righting if fencing Foil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

We can't speak Italian here lol..since is not an Italian forum... eheheh dico bene si o no?  Chiaro Che come Lingua Sia piu Bella dell inglese ma questa e un altra storia


----------



## Redline (Jan 6, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I also fenced Epee back in HS and for club a little while here in College. She's very defensive and her being a lefty also adds to how well she can play conservatively.  Her go to beat parry touch is very consistent. Lefties have an annoying tendency to hug one side of the strip to minimize surface area. It's more problematic and annoying as righting if fencing Foil.


Italian fencer school is always been strong


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> We can't speak Italian here lol..since is not an Italian forum... eheheh dico bene si o no?  Chiaro Che come Lingua Sia piu Bella dell inglese ma questa e un altra storia


Finnish begs to differ. Same for Serbian.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)

My Favorite thing to see in a fencing match is a mutual retreat then re-engage. It's like a Jojo moment as both approach each other once more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

_you got me feeling like a psychooo _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> We can't speak Italian here lol..since is not an Italian forum... eheheh dico bene si o no?  Chiaro Che come Lingua Sia piu Bella dell inglese ma questa e un altra storia


Su quello ci sono pochi dubbi


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2020)

_Lightning strikes every time she moves ~ _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> _Lightning strikes every time she moves ~ _


siss missed u 

_Follow everywhere I go Top over the mountains or valley low Give you everything you’ve been dreaming of Just let me in, ooh _


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> siss missed u
> 
> _Follow everywhere I go Top over the mountains or valley low Give you everything you’ve been dreaming of Just let me in, ooh _



Awwwww sisss. I’ve missed talking to you. 

 How are you???


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Awwwww sisss. I’ve missed talking to you.
> 
> How are you???


same 

I am fine just feeling uneasy about studying and these news lately  

wbu ?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> same
> 
> I am fine just feeling uneasy about studying and these news lately
> 
> wbu ?



You'll do great in school. You'll see sis. 

I agree. The news lately have been a bit worrisome. Hope everyone stays safe 

Today is a holiday where I live so I'm chilling right now. Might do some activities later today. The day is called "Día de Reyes" (not sure how to translate it to English). You're supposed to give others a gift. I got this one.



It's a rose quartz pendant. Rose quartz is supposed to release all the negative energy within you and I'm not sure if I played myself or what but ever since I started using it earlier today, I've been feeling in such a good mood and high energy. Like I want to jump off a plane or run through a marathon 

Here sis, a rose  quartz for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> You'll do great in school. You'll see sis.
> 
> I agree. The news lately have been a bit worrisome. Hope everyone stays safe
> 
> ...


yea it's bit worrisome  

oh that seems like a fun day , and the gift look so cute 

I really like the idea behind it , also good to see you in a good mood  

thx sis it's perfect with all the negative energy lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanami said:


> yea it's bit worrisome
> 
> oh that seems like a fun day , and the gift look so cute
> 
> ...



You're welcome  sis. Hope it puts you in high spirits as well and releases your worries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jan 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> You're welcome  sis. Hope it puts you in high spirits as well and releases your worries


Thx sis you are the best uwu  

I hope you stay in a high spirits mood too


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> You'll do great in school. You'll see sis.
> 
> I agree. The news lately have been a bit worrisome. Hope everyone stays safe
> 
> ...


I think in english it could be translated as the "Day of three Kings" or day of three wise men, something like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I think in english it could be translated as the "Day of three Kings" or day of three wise men, something like that



Thank you. Day of the three kings sounds about right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2020)

@Blade You use so many laughing emote I imagine you as heston in real life.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Blade You use so many laughing emote I imagine you as heston in real life.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> PS4 for controls is lit... and the experience of PS4 is better than PC but you can't use mods or cheats on PS4 that's why I prefer PC lol


I have a dual shock 4 v2, S steam controllers, a PS3 control and I still play DS with a mouse and keyboard!

O and I am good with M&K  


Mariko said:


> I'm not a specialist but from what I saw a gaming PC is pretty expensive (between 1000 and 2000+ $) when consoles are way cheaper (~200$) for the same games.
> 
> If I was into video games I'd rather buy a console, a decent PC and still save money.


Wrong a 500$ PC is the same power as the current strongest console!

And my library is worth 18K$ and I have games from 84 to the Apr 2020: Cyberpunk 2077.

This was in 2017: 
Now they are cheaper.



Mariko said:


> If dudes knew how many gurls are great coders/hackers...


... CS master's degree  ... 5 girls have finished my class ...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.



PC gaming is for hardcore ass nerds. ain't tryna be no hikkimori dude


----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shiba D. Inu @GrizzlyClaws
> 
> Arcade bros, vote


The wrong section and stop baiting us 

All are the correct answer.

But the PC will win because WW is more used than then USA/WK and Japan.


Nanami said:


> It's 2020 and ppl still like degrading girls , like they don't know how to use tech


Falso, guys like tech, girls like people.

It is just taste.
Just because some girls are good with tech a few this doesn't mean that girls in general like tech.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> So much for the masterrace, enjoying our sloppy seconds. Enjoy FF7 in a decade, with Bloodborne and all the other games we'll have forgotten about


I am enjoying my 2500 games now and in 20 years now enjoy BB with those 24FPS and I will enjoy my 60 FPS for a game that needs it!


Young me pirated a lot of games and had a lot of time.

Now, I have money a lot of games but no time.


----------



## Juub (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PC gaming is for hardcore ass nerds. ain't tryna be no hikkimori dude


PC gaming what PS4 gaming wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> PC gaming what PS4 gaming wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> PC gaming what PS4 gaming wants to be when it grows up.



most people out here tryna play games for fun, not be a full ass gaming nerd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> most people out here tryna play games for fun, not be a full ass gaming nerd


So who stops you, you can play candicrush on PC!

Or you can play Halo, Demon Souls, and Sekiro.

The point is choice.


T.D.A said:


> full ass gaming nerd


Said on a forum for Japanese manga made for kids.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 6, 2020)

Juub said:


> PC gaming what PS4 gaming wants to be when it grows up.


How to trigger broke PC gamers:
1.Be rich
2.Buy a crazy expensive rig with 2 2080Tis and 3950X and post it on /r/buildapce titled "my gaming beast"
3.Wait for someone salty to ask you "what you need that overkill rig for you retard? I don't have enough money to wipe my ass with anything but my own hand. Fucking cunt"
4. Answer: "oh i just wanted to play some Candy Crush on an emulator.
Bonus stage: Fight to death against an unhinged redditor with a glock.

I know you ain't broke tho iirc you got 2 2080Tis you absolute madlad.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 6, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> .Buy a crazy expensive rig with 2 2080Tis and 3950X a


Casual 

CPU : EPYC 7H12
GPU: SLI TITAN V

Games to play: emulating Pong.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)

This pain and saying goodbye to something I genuinely love and people I consider dear friends is truly agonizing.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The wrong section and stop baiting us
> 
> All are the correct answer.
> 
> ...


Don't quote me if you gonna say some stupid generalizing


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So who stops you, you can play candicrush on PC!
> 
> Or you can play Halo, Demon Souls, and Sekiro.
> 
> ...



Difference between a manga nerd and a full ass gaming nerd


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Don't quote me if you gonna say some stupid generalizing


Me providing RL experience in CS high school, faculty, master,  EU associations and work, you don't generalize.

Me stating that just because a few girls are good at this does not make it true for the majority and I mean 95%.

I have a feeling that this is the fat thing all over again, I am not generalizing I am using real-life experience, you are saying something generic that you do not have experience with.

And to give you an example, I had a GF that was in the same class as me in the faculty and she no diff me at programming and I have still more knowledge regarding IT in general because I enjoy it, she not so much. And she worked for Ubisoft, passion vs work, that was my point.

LOL.


You took that personal ...

I can even provide data from the nordic country that encouraged girls in CS and what do you know they do not like it.

Conclusion, whatever I say I will lose, whatever.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Difference between a manga nerd and a full ass gaming nerd


Good, I am neither.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't think tech is solely a men vs women thing. Its true there are not a lot of women in STEM fields but thats also in large part because its so male dominated. Things like "girls simply aren't able to do this as good as men" is a common thought among the tech guys I know. A girl I know who wanted to get into a STEM field quit because she kept being belittled during her studies just for being a girl. 

That doesn't happen in history (my field). Its very theoretical, boring and dry to most, you're mostly talking about men and yet its still nearly a 50/50 split for men and women because there is no stigma against women studying history.

On the other hand not all men like tech and I don't think this is an exception case either. Can't code, can't fix a car and none of my close friends can do either or want to be able to do it.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Its true there are not a lot of women in STEM fields but thats also in large part because its so male dominated.


False in Norway girls are super encoraged to take technical education and they still choose other fields. And that country preaches social equality to the 9th degree.


Patrick said:


> Things like "girls simply aren't able to do this as good as men" is a common thought among the tech guys I know.


False those are not so bright then, it is just a thing called what an individual wants and the females are orientated to people, men to things.


Patrick said:


> That doesn't happen in history (my field). Its very theoretical, boring and dry to most, you're mostly talking about men and yet its still nearly a 50/50 split for men and women because there is no stigma against women studying history.


Why do you think medical assistants and oil riggers are female and men dominated ... well because those are again choice-driven.

Why do you think constructions is male dominate and pharmacology by females, well because of the same logic.


Patrick said:


> On the other hand not all men like tech and I don't think this is an exception case either.


That is a fallacy and because not all males like tech does not mean that the majority of people that like tech are not men!

And why do we have this discussion because well let's say IT dominates how much money you can get and that is again false, I know because I administrate documents regarding that.
Finance and administration pays more than programming. A person that knows where and who to pay will make more money than the persons that codes or makes hardware.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

They're also "encouraged" here in the Netherlands. If you're encouraged to do something but when you get there its people looking down on you for whats between your legs I don't think the encouragement holds a lot of weight.

Men liking things and women liking people has no basis in anything, its an assumption. 

As a history major the choice part is especially weird to me. You are aware some jobs were 100% male or female due to gender roles which are still in a slow process of being broken down today?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2020)

Why do you have the urge to make an argument out of everything? Patrick simply stated his opinion and spoke from expierence.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Men liking things and women liking people has no basis in anything, its an assumption.



False again, it is related to the brain patterns, it is in many PhD papers, a male brain does not behave the same as a female one.

Females can do multitasking, males struggle to do more than one thing at a time but that thing is of a better degree on average than each of what the females do.

 Males on average are less intelligent then females on average, but on average there are much more geniuses level males than females. 
So as simplified conclusion males have the most stupid people and the most geniuses, females have less intelligent people and fewer geniuses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> atrick simply stated his opinion and spoke from expierence.


So did I, did I offend just becuse I can articulate my own arguments?


Kinjin said:


> Why do you have the urge to make an argument out of everything?


This is how people learn by the way by stating their own argument against others. Why do you seek to not want that?


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

Male and female brain patters working differently does not mean a black and white case of men liking things and women liking people. 

If thats the case I'm secretly a woman and my roommate is seceretly a man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh boy.... I'm not even gonna touch any of whats going above.  Everyone please get along. I understand both sides but these type of discussions tend to turn hostile rather quickly.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Male and female brain patters working differently does not mean a black and white case of men liking things and women liking people.


And you are basing that on what, a felling, I already said that if they are given a choice they chose other things and they think different!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oh boy.... I'm not even gonna touch any of whats going above.  Everyone please get along. I understand both sides but these type of discussions tend to turn hostile rather quickly.


My fault, I already knew where this will lead and I am baffled that many females did say this but usually the males want to state this, I know the reason but I degrees.


Patrick said:


> If thats the case I'm secretly a woman and my roommate is seceretly a man.


Oh brother here we go again,


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm not someone who bases anything on feelings lol. Literally the only things I can find on what you said is that men do indeed have a bigger intelligence variance than women and there is a difference in spatial ability but thats it. Nothing about every guy loving things, nothing about women all loving people.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

Honestly I'm getting a bit worried this is like a competition to you. Team man vs team woman or something.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Nothing about every guy loving things, nothing about women all loving people.





Ren. said:


> That is a fallacy and because not all males like tech does not mean that the majority of people that like tech are not men!


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So did I, did I offend just becuse I can articulate my own arguments?
> 
> This is how people learn by the way by stating their own argument against others. Why do you seek to not want that?


It's very offsetting. The convo is supposed to be a chill place, not to get into heavy arguments.

Anyway, do your thing.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Honestly I'm getting a bit worried this is like a competition to you. Team man vs team woman or something.


I don't believe that was the case. He was initially just replying to what Nana said to try and explain that he was not generalizing girls.No matter the intention, these types of discussions tend to be misinterpreted and the original intentions of both sides lost.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Honestly I'm getting a bit worried this is like a competition to you. Team man vs team woman or something.


No really, you can think that way. My point was clear the genders are different none is better, they are complimentary


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He was initially just replying to what Nana said to try and explain that he was not generalizing girls


And I did that because I know her,  I don't want to upset those that want to defend her but she does not need it.
I know her opinion, we already had this discussion, you can say I was teasing her and she knows it.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

Genders are different, 100% agree. Its just that the point about people being hardwired to like certain things is a bit of a myth. There will be preferences but the point with construction workers often get brought up to shut down women who talk about unfair representation in top positions. I'm not trying to make you out to be as a women hater. Just be aware that some of your arguments are pretty popular alt-right talking points.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It's very offsetting. The convo is supposed to be a chill place, not to get into heavy arguments.



Point taken, this is why I am ending it.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Point taken, this is why I am ending it.



No hard feelings tho


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Genders are different, 100% agree. Its just that the point about people being hardwired to like certain things is a bit of a myth. There will be preferences but the point with construction workers often get brought up to shut down women who talk about unfair representation in top positions. I'm not trying to make you out to be as a women hater. Just be aware that some of your arguments are pretty popular alt-right talking points.


I can deconstruct all of your sentences and can label you as a alt insert X.

Let me blunt I don't give a darn about what you think I am, your point are those of the SJW but I will not go there, I am a liberal aka all can do what they want but I don't
believe your points are based on facts.

Pro-tip, next time stop using buzz words, alt-right is irrelevant a term invented by the mass media for click bating and segregation of people.


Patrick said:


> No hard feelings tho



I am pretty chill when debating this things.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2020)

I mean I wasn't calling you alt-right, I wasn't calling you sexist, I was hoping to make you aware of the way arguments like you just made can be used in bad ways but already said no hard feelings from my side so nvm I guess


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> your point are those of the SJW *but I will not go there*





Patrick said:


> I was hoping to make you aware of the way arguments like you just made can be used in bad ways



Can be used has nothing to do with me, I stated that I do not think anyone is superior to anyone, just different.I just don't like suppositions like yours, just because they can be used does not make them bad, the facts are there, if you want to use them in a bad way then I will not agree with you, simple as that


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No matter the intention, these types of discussions tend to be misinterpreted and the original intentions of both sides lost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I can deconstruct all of your sentences and can label you as a alt insert X.
> 
> Let me blunt I don't give a darn about what you think I am, your point are those of the SJW but I will not go there, I am a liberal aka all can do what they want but I don't
> believe your points are based on facts.
> ...



alt right is a term invented by the alt right


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> alt right is a term invented by the alt right


Maybe, I don't find it important, it is more important than it is used like Nazism, wrong.

Alt-right from the perspective of some is exactly extreme right like fascism so it has no meaning from my point of view.
Like liberalism when freedom of speech is not any more freedom of speech but is restricted by hate speech, it is not freedom of speech just what you want to call freedom of speech.

The same for racism and sexism, it is exactly that prejudice based on sex and race PERIOD, it has no if's there, you can be sexist as a female or as a male, you can be racist and a black person or white, blue whatever.

I don't even find it important what race, sex you are, first of all, you are a human for me, all equal but different so judge it by what he is as an individual not as a race or sex.


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I don't think tech is solely a men vs women thing. Its true there are not a lot of women in STEM fields but thats also in large part because its so male dominated. Things like "girls simply aren't able to do this as good as men" is a common thought among the tech guys I know. A girl I know who wanted to get into a STEM field quit because she kept being belittled during her studies just for being a girl.
> 
> That doesn't happen in history (my field). Its very theoretical, boring and dry to most, you're mostly talking about men and yet its still nearly a 50/50 split for men and women because there is no stigma against women studying history.
> 
> On the other hand not all men like tech and I don't think this is an exception case either. Can't code, can't fix a car and none of my close friends can do either or want to be able to do it.


What about a woman drive a car? Any guesses? ...lol...some are pretty good..I had one ex that drove on a rally car, she kicked my ass big time....but most girls are just not made for driving....


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Maybe, I don't find it important, it is more important than it is used like Nazism, wrong.
> 
> Alt-right from the perspective of some is exactly extreme right like fascism so it has no meaning from my point of view.
> Like liberalism when freedom of speech is not any more freedom of speech but is restricted by hate speech, it is not freedom of speech just what you want to call freedom of speech.
> ...


Yeah.. freedom of speech is good but if like in the USA you can use the so called freedom of speech to preach the white supremacist race..then it's not good anymore...if freedom of speech allow s you to spread hate it's not a good thing anymore


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about a woman drive a car? Any guesses? ...lol...some are pretty good..I had one ex that drove on a rally car, she kicked my ass big time....but most girls are just not made for driving....


guess that has to do with what Ren said, about male brain being more focused on things..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> if freedom of speech allow s you to spread hate it's not a good thing anymore


If you don't discuss the wrong things then you ignore them and they will not stop existing.

Forbidding anything speech wise that does not have a call to action is censorship in my book and it will never be a good thing.


Redline said:


> preach the white supremacist race


How about insert other race supremacy, if we agree that they also should be included then I do not disagree, but if it is only race regardless of the excuse then I call that racism as I said.



Redline said:


> What about a woman drive a car? Any guesses? ...lol...some are pretty good..I had one ex that drove on a rally car, she kicked my ass big time....but most girls are just not made for driving....


Let's put it in this context, A women can drive and put makeup, a man can't, I explained this.

Can a rally car women, the best win again the best male drivers, maybe, I don't know the answer but from what we can see it is improbable, not impossible.


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you don't discuss the wrong things then you ignore them and they will not stop existing.
> 
> Forbidding anything speech wise that does not have a call to action is censorship in my book and it will never be a good thing.
> 
> How about insert other race supremacy, if we agree that they also should be included then I do not disagree, but if it is only race regardless of the excuse then I call that racism as I said.


Unfortunately ten this so called freedom of speech is what allows kkc to still be active and have parades around the states...sadly...they shouldn't be allow to talk freely..imo


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Unfortunately ten this so called freedom of speech is what allows kkc to still be active and have parades around the states...sadly...they shouldn't be allow to talk freely..imo


For I to be consistent with what I say, this should never happen.

No, they should talk and their argument should be crushed like anyone that denotes supremacy based on crap arguments like race or gender, only competence makes an individual better on certain points not superior.


I am very strict on this any point that has as argument sex, race etc as an argument to be better or worse is a crap argument in my book PERIOD and it should be exposed as racism regardless of the race or motive of the said debater.

A white person can be as racist as black, purple etc.


----------



## Irene (Jan 7, 2020)

If you are good at something it's cuz you are skillful but ofc some men these days like to make it about genders and ridicule things with generalizing


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> If you are good at something it's cuz you are skillful





Ren. said:


> only competence makes an individual better on certain points not superior.





Nanami said:


> ofc some men these days like to make it about genders and ridicule things with generalizing


Some women do the same but in reverse so this happens on both spectrums 

I like neutrality, people do this,  men, women whatever.

And what I did was not generalizing but providing facts why those happen, maybe I am wrong, who knows but  I never generalized, generalizing would look like this: all females don't like or do tech and all-male do and like tech, plus all males are better than all females in tech when in fact I said that females are in fact smarter than males on average.

What I don't like is that there should be 50% 50% females, males in tech because reasons, that is sexism in my book. All the female that want to work in tech should be encouraged to work in tech even if that is  0,0001% or 99,99% of the industry and sex is not an argument for one working in IT  or education PERIOD.


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> If you are good at something it's cuz you are skillful but ofc some men these days like to make it about genders and ridicule things with generalizing


That's not nowdays..it is always been like this..I mean, Generalized talking...based on facts by the way..but still general talk thou..I know girls can drive and be better then men a at it..but....still...drive around and you will see how many woman's piss you off becouse the way they drive lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> For I to be consistent with what I say, this should never happen.
> 
> No, they should talk and their argument should be crushed like anyone that denotes supremacy based on crap arguments like race or gender, only competence makes an individual better on certain points not superior.
> 
> ...


For me they should be attested for instigation to violence ....and someone should beat the crap out of them in prison...you want white supremacy...get a black dicknin your ass then!XD... that what they deserve lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

What happened here


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> What happened here


Raooooooooo.. eheheh


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> guess that has to do with what Ren said, about male brain being more focused on things..


On one thing only..lol..while general speaking..XD women can be focus on two things desperately...xd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> For me they should be attested for instigation to violence





Ren. said:


> Forbidding anything speech wise *that does not have a call to action* is censorship in my book


Those are different aspects!
If someone says that I should do X to you/we should do X to you because you are X race then yes that is a call to action, and we should not just stop him but convince him that it is wrong with arguments and even prison if it is necessary.

Saying that he is superior or better at X because he is male/females or white/Black that is just ignorance and stupidity and not the same thing.

Doing what you said against anyone will make him believe even more that he should segregate himself with the same conviction that from birth he is better, and next time he will not come with words but maybe with weapons and that will escalate to violence.



Redline said:


> .you want white supremacy...get a black dicknin your ass then!XD... that what they deserve lol


For a statement to be correct then it should work both ways, so if you swap white with black and black with white, it should have the same outcome, there is no IF!

Now I will stop at this, too much philosophy ...


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

fucks going on in here now


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those are different aspects!
> If someone says that I should do X to you/we should do X to you because you are X race then yes that is a call to action, and we should not just stop him but convince him that it is wrong with arguments and even prison if it is necessary.
> 
> Saying that he is superior or better at X because he is male/females or white/Black that is just ignorance and stupidity and not the same thing.
> ...


Ok Andrewww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> fucks going on in here now


Ps4 or pc?


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

good 


Gianfi said:


> Ps4 or pc?


Ps4

you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Ps4 or pc?




Also, this one is a casual, I have 2 monitors and 1 4k TV  that links to my PC.

Now I feal better:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> fucks going on in here now


I will send you one nice gif kiss for ya o soca Chan!!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will send you one nice gif kiss for ya o soca Chan!!


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


There you go! that's soca favourite....
Pappas style

That's for the white supremacy crap ...lollol


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also, this one is a casual, I have 2 monitors and 1 4k TV  that links to my PC.
> 
> Now I feal better:


Man I wonder how many times you gotta clean that sticky cream overflow when you pimp the ride lmaoooo....
That's what I call a wanking office Ren no offence!
Nice office by the way....xd


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> good
> 
> Ps4
> 
> you?


Agreed, ps4 all the way


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also, this one is a casual, I have 2 monitors and 1 4k TV  that links to my PC.
> 
> Now I feal better:


That’s overkill


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also, this one is a casual, I have 2 monitors and 1 4k TV  that links to my PC.
> 
> Now I feal better:


Thats Clean as fuck.


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Agreed, ps4 all the way


Xbox one is better then  PS4.. didn't you know that? Lol...joke aside...Xbox game pass is pretty handy..you play games for free and if you like it you can buy it after...
I was tempted to get PS4 mainly becouse of God of war and the last of us


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Thats Clean as fuck.


There must be some munch on the floor...
He had to clean it all up before taking that picture trust me rosella ... that's an handy man station...Ren..!? Can you confirm it?!? Lmaooo...you know me joke


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's what I call a wanking office Ren no offence!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> that's an handy man station...Ren..!? Can you confirm it?!?


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Agreed, ps4 all the way


do you have black ops 4?


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> do you have black ops 4?


I have Tom Clancy I can kill you from two miles  away even if you fart in silent
Gianfi digli a o soca... Di non scassarci le balle ..con ste cazzo Di cesse orientali..Forse qui non Hanno Ancora realizzato Che Fra' le Donne piu' belle del Mondo CI Sono Di fisso le italiane sul podio...no sti stuzzicadenti senza tette


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> good
> 
> Ps4
> 
> ...


Socaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

Pervs everywhere


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

blocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

My money is on Doctor Manhattan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have a dual shock 4 v2, S steam controllers, a PS3 control and I still play DS with a mouse and keyboard!
> 
> O and I am good with M&K
> 
> ...


@Asaya7 , here


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> My money are on Doctor Manhattan!


Love those battle rap! Give us another Ren!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> blocked


Whatt


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Love those battle rap! Give us another Ren!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Finally 2 abs are finally showing again


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> do you have black ops 4?


Not anymore, I sold it a few months ago. As far as FPS go, I downloaded Titanfall 2 and Apex Legends recently.


Edit: I forgot I also have Battlefront 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 7, 2020)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Finally 2 abs are finally showing again


My friends use to call me big Jim or Bruce Lee... Six  pack  straight out of the ghetto!...now...well...still there but not like they used to be lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF is going on here?


Luca magiiiiicccc...Luca the Don!!
We are rocking here Mr Don...how are ya?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Whatt



His gifs.


Gianfi said:


> Not anymore, I sold it a few months ago. As far as FPS go, I downloaded Titanfall 2 and Apex Legends recently.
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot I also have Battlefront 2


Is apex free? I forgot.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Luca magiiiiicccc...Luca the Don!!
> We are rocking here Mr Don...how are ya?!



Dončić is great. But Lakers gonna win the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dončić is great. But Lakers gonna win the title.


Skip say no...lololo...
Sorry but if Lakers make it to the finals LeBron gotta make it 3 out of 10!.. he can't deliver when the time is due ...if Jordan would have played ten finals ..he would have ten rings by now..as simple as it is..lol..also kwahi is the best NBA player right now..La has a new king! then Gianni's and Luca , then harden and then LeBron...

But fair enough..he is 35 and still playing pretty good all considered..but he is not MVP anymore..imo
Also Funny to see the reaction before and after for Luca the Don!
Luca the new bird..the next face of the white NBA powa!..  he has skills not even veterans have..and if he will be healthy..he still have at least 15 years to get his spot as one of the greatest..so far ..so good...
I think i am going to start to rute for the Mavs to win the chip...maybe not ready yet...but only becouse the whole team luck talent aside from KP alone...but still they just need to add one or two good players to make it real..imo...
Go Dallas!!go Mavs...
My prediction...? Mavs are getting into the playoff and they mighty make it to the conference finals too...
If that happens..then Luca deserve the mvp this season no doubt for me


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> His gifs.
> .


Ohh I know you looove it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Shameless plug


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> His gifs.
> 
> Is apex free? I forgot.


whos this betty boops??   finally a good avatar  choice  master soca kun….my gifs what? ..soon i will change my name into Gifman

by the way guys...does my sig gets to be a bit annoin? you tell me if it is , i will change it into a soca one


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah apex is free @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 7, 2020)

Thoughts if this is the pose that Zoro will have when his statue is built?

Found this in Reddit


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah apex is free @Soca


Ok I gotta dl that later.



Kingdom Come said:


> Thoughts if this is the pose that Zoro will have when his statue is built?
> 
> Found this in Reddit


It'd be a very Oda like thing to do.


----------



## Redline (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh yeah by the way...
Nice new avatar soca....


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 7, 2020)

Lmaoooo @Soca


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

I am dead


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

Where can I read the official One Piece chapter at least not the crappy translation for free?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Jan 8, 2020)

Don King said:


> Where can I read the official One Piece chapter at least not the crappy translation for free?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

I already know this site I just forget it. Thanks man


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> blocked


Not to sound like DDJ but who is that person in your avy?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

You only need to watch the first 5 mins. Shanks> Your fav

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Skip say no...lololo...
> Sorry but if Lakers make it to the finals LeBron gotta make it 3 out of 10!.. he can't deliver when the time is due ...if Jordan would have played ten finals ..he would have ten rings by now..as simple as it is..lol..also kwahi is the best NBA player right now..La has a new king! then Gianni's and Luca , then harden and then LeBron...
> 
> But fair enough..he is 35 and still playing pretty good all considered..but he is not MVP anymore..imo
> ...



@T.D.A teach him


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

@Redline Luca bases his play off Lebron, his idol, he’s just less athletic. As Jalen Rose said, the original is always better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 8, 2020)

When are we getting new One Piece chapter?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Luca bases his play off Lebron, his idol, he’s just less athletic. As Jalen Rose said, the original is always better!


then it means The original goat > the selfproclaimed goat?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 8, 2020)

GANDO said:


> When are we getting new One Piece chapter?


Next week


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> You only need to watch the first 5 mins. Shanks> Your fav


You should check out mr. Morj content. He is very good when it comes to analyzing something. He really changed my perspective to wci arc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Luca bases his play off Lebron, his idol, he’s just less athletic. As Jalen Rose said, the original is always better!



Well..kinda agree..but who was the original owner of enma? Xd.  Joke aside Luca is the new gen...also by nature, by been black, LeBron is genetically more atletic then Luca, by default...the muscle and elasticity of a white man are different
By the way TD!  Rose can't say a European basketball bplayeris better then an American one lol...since NBA is the best league anyway..plus...we can really someone like Luca who just started to someone like LeBron who is on his last years..and have archived. So much


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

Don King said:


> then it means The original goat > the selfproclaimed goat?


Lol..LeBron call himself the goat is kinda funny...I need a Jordan emo here...
Hey Michael... LeBron says he is the true goat..what do you rekon?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..LeBron call himself the goat is kinda funny...I need a Jordan emo here1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Don King said:


> You should check out mr. Morj content. He is very good when it comes to analyzing something. He really changed my perspective to wci arc.


Mr. Morj is the GOAT!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..LeBron call himself the goat is kinda funny...I need a Jordan emo here1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope AD fall is not that bad I hate not seeing him play. Only 2 days miss games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 8, 2020)

Bran is not even top 5. He is a fair weather player. He is the first and quickest to throw his teammates under the bus. First to jump ship the moment things look bad and is a stat padder.  Anyone willing to refute this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A teach him


What a minute..skip...lol...I like Shannon but he is not always right...we surely gonna have fun debating the playoffs guys...be ready


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Not to sound like DDJ but who is that person in your avy?


Ssunbi or something. I'll find it later


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

Don King said:


> I hope AD fall is not that bad I hate not seeing him play. Only 2 days miss games


New advert of AD....I believe I can fly... lmaooo..by the way Shaw says he and Joby would kick LeBron and Ad ass big time...
He is not wrong thou..who would guard him? Lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ssunbi or something. I'll find it later


She is my new fapping muse...thanks to soca


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

Don King said:


> then it means The original goat > the selfproclaimed goat?



So Kareem Abdul Jabbar > Jordan?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Stop talking about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So Kareem Abdul Jabbar > Jordan?


Once option a time..before the Jordan rules... center use to dominate the game, and so did Kareem....then MJ cames to the NBA and the legend begun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Stop talking about


Two of the best to ever play the game..
End of story...
By the way only magic did better then Luca at 20 years of..he won the final MVP lol...but he got into a championship team already, unlike Luca who alone has risen up the level of Dallas from fodders to paly off caliber team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2020)

@MrPopo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MrPopo


WOW the sky is so blue  @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MrPopo


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2020)

@Lee-Sensei @Silver @RossellaFiamingo 

see above post


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2020)

you damn pervs


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

Silver said:


> you damn pervs


That a 90 /60/90!? 
Why she doesn't squeeze them !! ???Whyyyyy???.... lmaoo...she seems to know she miss something in between....lololol
Finally soca got a fapping Asian big boobs for us !...
can we open a master fap contest girls? @Soca what do you rekon? do you wanna host it? she is a serious contender for the Gaban medal....


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Bran is not even top 5. He is a fair weather player. He is the first and quickest to throw his teammates under the bus. First to jump ship the moment things look bad and is a stat padder.  Anyone willing to refute this?


You got that right rosella! Actually ..check out the Lakers rooster this year lol...since LeBron arrived he got ride of all the youngster , only kuzma remains but he will be tradeded soon, LeBron says he want to play with the best! Lol..does it want it easy then?..  ...kwahi all the way..he could have gone to the Lakers but he chose to win a chip on the other side, on his own


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Luca bases his play off Lebron, his idol, he’s just less athletic. As Jalen Rose said, the original is always better!


even Stephen A got converted lol! thanks to west words i suppose...xd naaaa..he is just not blind ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> even Stephen A got converted lol! thanks to west words i suppose...xd naaaa..he is just not blind ..



No one who knows basketball is going to say Luca is shit are they?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

R.I.P Wiley, Stormzy killed him.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Jan 8, 2020)

Luka is already putting up insane stats, the only thing he needs to be among the absolute elite is play-off success.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

@Redline biggest Luca weakness is that he can't defend that well.


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline biggest Luca weakness is that he can't defend that well.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

Kobe was a Laker for his whole career of course he won't be as big in LA.

Works both ways Jordan would not be as great if Lebron was playing in his era, can you name any of Jordan's opponents from 1990-96 that were anywhere near Lebron's level? Look it up Lebron's faced better teams in the finals than Jordan did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kobe was a Laker for his whole career of course he won't be as big in LA.
> 
> Works both ways Jordan would not be as great if Lebron was playing in his era, can you name any of Jordan's opponents from 1990-96 that were anywhere near Lebron's level? Look it up Lebron's faced better teams in the finals than Jordan did.


what? no  sorry...Jordan faced the pistons , the celtics , the Lakers, not to mention knicks , atlantahawk, utah jazz , portland , and many other beats around that time lol..that was a complately different ruff manly basketball! johnson , barley, shawkemp. olajuaan , Robinson , the admiral...seriously ..those guys nowday wold rock the floor and get 40  50 easy and triple double like lollipop...Shaq only would destoy any center  of the nba right you name whoever you want!
to make it a race comparison into motor bike or racing the two stroke and then the 4 and then 800  1000 in moto gp nowdays for instead ,  nba
Evolution is not always better...hystory teach us that already regard less. Lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> what? no  sorry...Jordan faced the pistons , the celtics , the Lakers, not to mention knicks , atlantahawk, utah jazz , portland , and many other beats around that time lol..that was a complately different ruff manly basketball! johnson , barley, shawkemp. olajuaan , Robinson , the admiral...seriously ..those guys nowday wold rock the floor and get 40  50 easy and triple double like lollipop...Shaq only would destoy any center  of the nba right you name whoever you want!
> to make it a race comparison into motor bike or racing the two stroke and then the 4 and then 800  1000 in moto gp nowdays for instead ,  nba
> Evolution is not always better...hystory teach us that already regard less. Lol



Jordan lost to Celtics, Pistons, and only beat Lakers after Kareem Abdul Jabbar retired. I'm talking about the finals. None of the teams in the finals were on the same level as the ones with Kevin Durant, Tim Duncan, Steph Curry, Kawhi, Klay...!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2020)

tis super quiet in here


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> tis super quiet in here


Hello Maru


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Steph Curry is will be Top 10 All time by the time he retires. If he wins another Ring, then In my personal opinion, he is equal to or greater than Magic on the PG All Time List.

  Also, he knows how to Cuz walk. 

I'll preface the statement above by saying that Top 10 all time to me is that you have a great arguemnt for being the GOAT at your position. Thus, At most only 2-3 people from a given position can be given that argument. The exception is the Center Position because it depends on what you value. If you value Longevity and consistency then Kareem is the GOAT. IF you value All-Time Great Defense and great offense then Hakeem is your GOAT. If you value prime dominance, then It's Shaq/Wilt. If you value just winning and don't care too much about stats, It's Russell. 

PG: Magic/Steph
SG: Jordan/Kobe
SF: Lebron/Bird
PF: Duncan/Garnett
C: Kareem/Hakeem/Shaq/Wilt/Russell

The center is the most stacked position but the real race is between Kareem, Hakeem and Shaq. For SG, It's hard to make a legit non-emotional argument for Kobe as the GOAT SG. He was a lesser Jordan but his impact and legacy on the game is difficult to articulate in words and numbers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

>american sports


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >american sports


What is Russian Sports? Counting of the serfs?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Japs have great work ethic.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 


This you fam?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> Japs have great work ethic.


It's too much tbh.


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Jordan lost to Celtics, Pistons, and only beat Lakers after Kareem Abdul Jabbar retired. I'm talking about the finals. None of the teams in the finals were on the same level as the ones with Kevin Durant, Tim Duncan, Steph Curry, Kawhi, Klay...!!!


No TD...I get you but you are wrong..Jordan beat them all to reach the finals...somegreat teams did get to the finals becouse of Jordan lol..same as some great players on that era didn't get the chip... becouse of Mj!
All the above you mention, CLAY, CURRY,KD , KWAHI,..tgey all wouldn't have won shit if they were playing in the Jordan era!. He would have mentally destroy them even before reaching those finals.....
Old NBA , 90 era had better team then those days, have better players and was a tougher and better league...Ola NBA was harder...period..just the way it is..I am not the one who change the rules lol
Just my pov..but supported from who were there then and see what the NBA is now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

butthurt burger 

tbh basketball is ok, but handegg is brain-damaged football and baseball is literally the most boring shit ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> butthurt burger
> 
> tbh basketball is ok, but handegg is brain-damaged football and baseball is literally the most boring shit ever


Mfw I'm not even American


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Mfw I'm not even American


maybe you have the soul of a burger


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe you have the soul of a burger


I have the soul of a Rus. I was likely from Great Rus in my past life. I have dreams of myself during the peak years of the Kievan Rus in the years of Vladimir of Kiev.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu I know why you keep your profile hidden. You don't want people seeing how many tier specialist and optimistic ratings you've given. It probably numbers in the Tens of thousands at least 50k


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Silver said:


> you damn pervs


@jesusus


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Shiba D. Inu I know why you keep your profile hidden.


its a privilege to be able to see my profile
needs to be earned first

over 10000 optimistics given out, soon 11000
only over 3000 tier specialists


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its a privilege to be able to see my profile
> needs to be earned first
> 
> over 10000 optimistics given out, soon 11000
> only over 3000 tier specialists


 I don't believe you. You tier specialist far too often for it to be that low.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't believe you. You tier specialist far too often for it to be that low.


yeah Im surprised too

but ask Gledania, he will confirm


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah Im surprised too
> 
> but ask Gledania, he will confirm


Screenshot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Screenshot.


my secretary @Gledania will make it


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> No TD...I get you but you are wrong..Jordan beat them all to reach the finals...somegreat teams did get to the finals becouse of Jordan lol..same as some great players on that era didn't get the chip... becouse of Mj!
> All the above you mention, CLAY, CURRY,KD , KWAHI,..tgey all wouldn't have won shit if they were playing in the Jordan era!. He would have mentally destroy them even before reaching those finals.....
> Old NBA , 90 era had better team then those days, have better players and was a tougher and better league...Ola NBA was harder...period..just the way it is..I am not the one who change the rules lol
> Just my pov..but supported from who were there then and see what the NBA is now



You misunderstand, Jordan is better than KD but KD is far better than Barkley, Curry is far better than Stockton, Duncan is far better than Malone and so on.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Jordan played in an Era where he can't be doubled. He was lighting up scrubs in his head to head match ups in the finals. The only good guard he played against was Clyde. And being a piss poor defender and compensating for it by grabbing and pushing shouldn't be something to be lauded for the 80's and 90's players. It is much harder to defend properly when you're not mugging and shanking the opponent. Also, a hand checking argument is utter bs. Players get hand-checked all the time especially in the playoffs. Saying that Jordan would mind fuck current players and they won't win shit is a fallacy. Jordan never won when Magic, Bird and the Pistons were in their primes. Guess they mind fucked him too.


----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2020)

Admiral Gang in the cut. Ready to Ride @A Optimistic  GANG GANG

peep Kizaru at the front in the yellow.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Astro said:


> Admiral Gang in the cut. Ready to Ride @A Optimistic  GANG GANG
> 
> peep Kizaru at the front in the yellow.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Where you from cuz? What'chu doing around here?


This is Yonko Territory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where you from cuz? What'chu doing around here?
> 
> 
> This is Yonko Territory



You're akting real brazy right now. Wherever I am its Admiral zone. SUUWOOO



now bick back and be bool or its on your set


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Astro said:


> You're akting real brazy right now. Wherever I am its Admiral zone. SUUWOOO
> 
> 
> 
> now bick back and be bool or its on your set




@Gianfi @Red Admiral @Don King @T.D.A @Ren. @Gledania @Fel1x @MO

Best leave before the homies show up. They ain't as nice as I am boul. Ard Bet? You get one warning.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

yonkouset will crumble just like the BM-kaidoh alliance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yonkouset will crumble just like the BM-kaidoh alliance


Word is bond. From the heart and soul. We in this for the long run. Pick a side before you get caught in the cross fire.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

my symbols are the marine uniform and the sword


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >american sports


Lol..even European basketball nowdays is tougher then Current NBA ....bare that in mind  folks


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my symbols are the marine uniform and the sword


Naaa your simbol is a banana as we all can see...no wonder you like zoro...XD...just kidding shiba


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..even European basketball nowdays is tougher then Current NBA ....bare that in mind  folks



Lebron was in the league from 2003.  Lebron was in the league when Pippen and Malone were still in the NBA. That's crazy if you think about it. Lebron was still ballin' when the league was significantly tougher


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..even European basketball nowdays is tougher then Current NBA ....bare that in mind  folks


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

Mods start banning anyone who thinks Luka is as good as Lebron was.



Redline said:


> Lol..even European basketball nowdays is tougher then Current NBA ....bare that in mind  folks



The only thing more difficult in the euroleague is scoring and thats because the NBA deliberately implements offense favored rules because they believe thats what fans want to see.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Any of you basketball heads post on ISH? The Greatest Basketball forum of all time

ISH 4 Life


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Any of you basketball heads post on ISH? The Greatest Basketball forum of all time
> 
> ISH 4 Life



Can I ask but whats the point of discussing basketball or playing related video games (2K etc)? I don't mean it in a rude way its just I don't understand what people get out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Can I ask but whats the point of discussing basketball or playing related video games (2K etc)? I don't mean it in a rude way its just I don't understand what people get out of it


The same reason why people discuss anime and Manga. It's for the fanbase and community. The most laughs I've ever had on the internet has come from the site I quoted. It's a cesspool of trolls and toxicity but thats what makes it fun. 

Just like in Manga/Anime, there are different types of people for basketball. Some people are strictly numbers people (Power Scalers/Battledome) while others like discussing news around the league (OL). And other are simply fans of players and shit talk other players they don't like to incite that players fan base. It's hard to explain really.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The same reason why people discuss anime and Manga. It's for the fanbase and community. The most laughs I've ever had on the internet has come from the site I quoted. It's a cesspool of trolls and toxicity but thats what makes it fun.
> 
> Just like in Manga/Anime, there are different types of people for basketball. Some people are strictly numbers people (Power Scalers/Battledome) while others like discussing news around the league (OL). And other are simply fans of players and shit talk other players they don't like to incite that players fan base. It's hard to explain really.



Fair enough I can understand the 'who is the better player' people comparing different eras or shit talkers etc.

Idk if I can understand the manga comparison though, like there is no story if that makes sense. Like what would be the point of discussing who is going to win the championship or the next game etc when you can wait for less than a year and find out.

I suppose im the weird one here though because I don't even enjoy sports video games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> I don't even enjoy sports video games


those are the worst

and they are the *same* EVERY year


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> those are the worst
> 
> and they are the *same* EVERY year



its not just that, you can like walk outside and play yourself lol. Its not like you cant have some makeshift equipment to play with if you don't have a lot of money too.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

@Kinjin CHANGE THE NAME THREAD.


It's @Fel1x birthday


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Fair enough I can understand the 'who is the better player' people comparing different eras or shit talkers etc.
> 
> Idk if I can understand the manga comparison though, like there is no story if that makes sense. Like what would be the point of discussing who is going to win the championship or the next game etc when you can wait for less than a year and find out.
> 
> I suppose im the weird one here though because I don't even enjoy sports video games


Lots of things change in sport very instantly. New players emerge and injuries happen that shake up expectations. For me it's just about supporting my team. The forum I posted though is mostly for fun. It's a bunch of guys that have known each other for years online just having fun. I don't watch much sports anyway due to time constraints usually. For me, in regards to something like One Piece, I wouldn't read it if not for the fan base. I don't think it's enjoyable enough for me to just read it like that. The OP fan base adds a lot to the fun. For sports, the fanbases also add a lot of fun. It's thrilling to have your team or favorite player destroy a trash talkers favorite team or player. 

Just like there are mini sects here in regards to Admiral v Yonko, those also exist in some forums. On the one I post on ,it's Kobe/Jordan/Curry Family vs Lebron Family. I'm rambling cause it's very hard to explain.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Lots of things change in sport very instantly. New players emerge and injuries happen that shake up expectations. For me it's just about supporting my team. The forum I posted though is mostly for fun. It's a bunch of guys that have known each other for years online just having fun. I don't watch much sports anyway due to time constraints usually. For me, in regards to something like One Piece, I wouldn't read it if not for the fan base. I don't think it's enjoyable enough for me to just read it like that. The OP fan base adds a lot to the fun. For sports, the fanbases also add a lot of fun. It's thrilling to have your team or favorite player destroy a trash talkers favorite team or player.
> 
> *Just like there are mini sects here in regards to Admiral v Yonko, those also exist in some forums. On the one I post on ,it's Kobe/Jordan/Curry Family vs Lebron Family. I'm rambling cause it's very hard to explain.*



Dont worry bro I get you with that explanation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

@Fel1x Happy Birthday! '


Also, how do you see whose Birthday it is?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Fel1x Happy Birthday! '
> 
> 
> Also, how do you see whose Birthday it is?




There is a thread


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> those are the worst
> 
> and they are the *same* EVERY year



I don't play sports game much now. It sucks because each year, it actually regresses. Old Games from the 2000's had new features every single year. Games now remove features every year or dumb them down and call them innovative.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> There is a thread


Can you link it?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Can you link it?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


Am I missing something?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Am I missing something?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 9, 2020)

@Fel1x happy birthdayyy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're a saint


I know right.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Zoro > all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were so close. 


Glewdania strikes again.


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron was in the league from 2003.  Lebron was in the league when Pippen and Malone were still in the NBA. That's crazy if you think about it. Lebron was still ballin' when the league was significantly tougher


Yep...indeed..but go ten years before that and it was even more tougher


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Happy Birthday @Fel1x



@Light D Lamperouge is a lewd man


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Light D Lamperouge is a lewd man


Not sure what does this have to do with what I said ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Light D Lamperouge is a lewd man


Maru


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Not sure what does this have to do with what I said ?



Everything


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


>





LEEEEEEWD MAAAAAAAAAN



ps : Drake > Law


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> LEEEEEEWD MAAAAAAAAAN
> 
> 
> 
> ps : Drake > Law


Me being a Lewd man is fake news Gled

Ask people here and you'll know the truth

PS

Law>>Drake


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

How many dupes does Maru have? It seems half the people on the site are his dupes.  If you think about it, he seems to make up a large part of NF's traffic.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Me being a Lewd man is fake news Gled


Kappa


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Learning multimedia and Cuda ptogramming. Have anyone here worked with nvidia graphics ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kappa


What's so funny Lampeouge aka Maru's  most latest dupe? 

Deep down y'know Imma telling the truth


Don't include me in your lewd group


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> What's so funny Lampeouge aka Maru's  most latest dupe?
> 
> Deep down y'know Imma telling the truth
> 
> ...


You're the original dupe and the lewdest one Maru. 

You started the group.


----------



## Oreki (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy bday @Fel1x


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More like "so being a woman means you're too stupid to use a PC, code, hack and else..."
> 
> If dudes knew how many gurls are great coders/hackers...



That is true, if you ever know there is a female hacker from ukraine they call her pirate Queen in scentific community.

She created a software that hacks journal papers from costly scientific journal publication. The journal kind of charge every year 30 percentage . 

She kind of did noble cause but she got blacklisted everywhere but she is still doing the job. No money or ads . I dunno how she makes for end living.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Juub said:


> If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.


Oh boi you gonna be in rude shock almost 40 percentage of developer are girls in google. Nah its not diversity i know because they are some fuckn coders. I  hope more girls do join core electronic  and mechanical groups that is where we lack there.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You're the original dupe and the lewdest one Maru.
> 
> You started the group.


Yameeee tekkerassaiii Maruu


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How many dupes does Maru have? It seems half the people on the site are his dupes.  If you think about it, he seems to make up a large part of NF's traffic.



Ok let me tell you.

See that guy @MaruUchiha  ?

Well @Santoryu @Light D Lamperouge @Trafalgar Rao @Flame @Ral @Soldierofficial  are all his dupe. They are all his imaginary friend. They are multiple guys in one head , all of them called maru. He send them his nudes , he neg them , rep them , and use them to conquer the whole forum.

By the end of this year , This forum shall be called Maruto forums


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo is my bro and he know very well that I'm not anyone's dupe 


Stop with the Fake news, Gled
Go to tha BH


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 9, 2020)

HB mon


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> Oh boi you gonna be in rude shock almost 40 percentage of developer are girls in google. Nah its not diversity i know because they are some fuckn coders. I  hope more girls do join core electronic  and mechanical groups that is where we lack there.



@Ren.


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren.


Good, quote where I did say that I would not like that!

I could Go and check our own database regarding devs but I am sure we are not 40% females, but my SQL trainer is female and she rocks.


----------



## Ral (Jan 9, 2020)

Beep boop ima dupe, wassup tho??


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Meanwhile b day boy  be thinking dafaq is goinon my birthday thread.

Happy b'day space boi


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Ral said:


> Beep boop ima dupe, wassup tho??


You are gal pretending to be dude.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Juub said:


> If you choose anything other than PC, you are a woman or a child.


@T.D.A  btw I did not even quote or see this and I disagree.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> Have anyone here worked with nvidia graphics ?


I did for parallel programming and I sucked at it!

But that was 2014-2015 ...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> She created a software that hacks journal papers from costly scientific journal publication. The journal kind of charge every year 30 percentage .


Interesting


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A  btw I did not even quote or see this and I disagree.



@Nanami replied to this quote and then you replied to her which made it seem like you were agreeing and defending it.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I did for parallel programming and I sucked at it!


Gosh i can understand same situation  . I am working on nvidia graphic card ,planning to interface it with my linux working on to   improve gaming performance.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nanami replied to this quote and then you replied to her which made it seem like you were agreeing and defending it.


This is why I told you I did not quote that and that I do not agree, this is why I have gone a tangent as you said.

I literally am in an office with two females a dev and a PM ...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> I am planning to improve gaming performance.


I just did it for the grade


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

I have female boss she is kick ass coder.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Fuck my life, I worked for 2m on porting some stuff from SharePoint to Confluence, now I did the structure ok but at review I am missing so much stuff ... I just deleted 50 pages of work!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> I have female boss she is kick ass coder.


My manager is females she is one feisty woman, just had her 3rd Kid but she is Cool as Fuck


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Fuck my life, I worked for 2m on porting some stuff from SharePoint to Confluence, now I did the structure ok but at review I am missing so much stuff ... I just deleted 50 pages of work!


Automate things  rocketman


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> Automate things  rocketman


I did it visually so no script, I just learned the confluence  and the links are all uniques so manual it is  

All I changed the structure 5 times aka the templates .
Now we need to do something similar on SharePoint!


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I did it visually so no script, I just learned the confluence  and the links are all uniques so manual it is
> 
> All I changed the structure 5 times aka the templates .
> Now we need to do something similar on SharePoint!


Are u in dev team or QA ?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

By the way why de fuck I am talking about work in here!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> Are u in dev team or QA ?


Neither, I am in the management team but this is inter-department work.

Also, I audit those fellows from time to time.

I am the only one with coding experience.

PS: I have access to a lot of shit!


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neither, I am in the management team but this is inter-department work.
> 
> I am the only one with coding experience.


Then you should aim for Tech architect.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

@Ren. 

Do you considere yourself as courageous ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Ral said:


> Beep boop ima dupe, wassup tho??



Tell us more. What's your original account?


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Light D Lamperouge is a lewd man


Only in the Easter island of rapa NUI they don't know that lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Me being a Lewd man is fake news Gled
> 
> Ask people here and you'll know the truth
> 
> ...


Weren't you the one sending nude pics around to our new oj community in this forum?.. eheheh..naughty lewd raooooo...xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2020)

I check my usual place for Birthdays and see that fel1x here is not  listed.  Oh boy I just love coming along and getting Surprised like that so....



Happy Birthday @Fel1x !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

@MasterBeast you often use this emote 

Especially while speaking to me 

How comes ?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

@Fel1x 

Happy Beer Day!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Fel1x
> 
> Happy Birth Day!



@Fel1x  happy birthday


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

@Fel1x


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

@Gledania  I have a counter-proposal.

First of all, I don't dislike WSS so I would not even flinch at wearing a WSS avy!

@Kinjin and @Soca can make a poll, what avy for I and you to wear!

The people form OL can vote then I will participate in this bet :gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

@T.D.A , @Light D Lamperouge, and @Shiba D. Inu can choose each one avy for me that  OL's can choose from!

@Red Admiral @Oreki @Redline  can choose each an avy for you!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A , @Light D Lamperouge, and @Shiba D. Inu can choose each one avy for me that  OL's can choose from!
> 
> @Red Admiral @Oreki @Redline  can choose each an avy for you!



Nah man ...

I rather chose myself.


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse @Soca @Nanami @Ren. @Kinjin @Oreki 
I might thank you second or even third time, but I'm a bit druank, so don't judge me hard

Thank you! 




Ren. said:


> @Fel1x


yeah, Kenshin is the best. my favourite anime character of all time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, Kenshin is the best. my favourite anime character of all time



Kinshin is not a swordman


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Happy bd @Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Kinshin is not a swordman


lol. well, may be. his ultimate attack is some vortex CoC move

just like Shanks



T.D.A said:


> Happy bd @Fel1x


thanks, mate!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A , @Light D Lamperouge, and @Shiba D. Inu can choose each one avy for me that  OL's can choose from!
> 
> @Red Admiral @Oreki @Redline  can choose each an avy for you!



Wear a Zoro avatar


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Soca @Nanami @Ren. @Kinjin @Oreki
> I might thank you second or even third time, but I'm a bit druank, so don't judge me hard
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Np


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Cuz Walk


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

Gonna be 200 page soon 


Took a lot of time tho


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Gonna be 200 page soon
> 
> 
> Took a lot of time tho


is it? I use 80 post per page count.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Where do we suggest smilies?


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> is it? I use 80 post per page count.


You use what ??!!  

Lmao that makes reading threads never ending


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Nanami said:


> You use what ??!!
> 
> Lmao that makes reading threads never ending


I don't like having to go to a new page every minute.


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where do we suggest smilies?






RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't like having to go to a new page every minute.


Still that is crazy,  imagine playing mafia and having to read all the posts in the same page :


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Is this thread to 5000 posts?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Still that is crazy,  imagine playing mafia and having to read all the posts in the same page :


I hear of Mafia. What is it anyway? Why is having a long page count problematic for it?


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Lolol...sir  Charles.... Charlotte katakuriiiii..


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Wear a Zoro avatar


Can i choose an avy for TD ? For light ? And for shiba? Lolo...niceeee..
Are my monster avy allow ed into the game? I'm not sure they will be so happy about my choice
Well guys......maybe just wear a Sanji avatar to make it less painful...xd

anyone want to choose an avy for me ..gifman….@Ren


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nah man ...
> 
> I rather chose myself.


I can choose a good one for you glen no worries... eheheh


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lolol...sir  Charles.... Charlotte katakuriiiii..


Micheal _Or_an would be Demar Derozan if he played in this era.  Also he would foul out every game with his illegal hand checking in compensation for not being able to guard the multi-talented guards of this era.


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I hear of Mafia. What is it anyway? Why is having a long page count problematic for it?


It's a game of deduction and lying back and forth , idk having to read a lot of long posts would bring headache to me 


Try it , it's fun


----------



## Irene (Jan 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is this thread to 5000 posts?


Nope


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

its from Rurounu Kenshin manga. Watsuki (the author) said it was idea of one of his assistants. I bet it was Oda
because 1) Oda was his assistant, 2)this idea of blind swordsman => 3) Fujitora


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Does anyone know what happened to mangadex. Someone said they're on a 3-day update.. But that was like 10 days ago.


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2020)

I miss Kenshin. It would be on every sunday morning after church and it'd be lit as fuck 

This was the 2nd anime I got into after a series called Samurai Pizza Cats 




Fel1x said:


> its from Rurounu Kenshin manga. Watsuki (the author) said it was idea of one of his assistants. I bet it was Oda
> because 1) Oda was his assistant, 2)this idea of blind swordsman => 3) Fujitora



The blind swordsman is from an old japanese movie tho, it's not originally form Oda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I miss Kenshin. It would be on every sunday morning* after church* and it'd be lit as fuck



I'm perplexed.


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I miss Kenshin. It would be on every sunday morning after church and it'd be lit as fuck
> 
> This was the 2nd anime I got into after a series called Samurai Pizza Cats
> 
> ...


yeah. this is some ancient type of character. But Watsuki said his assistent was obsessed with it. And Oda eventually made a blind samurai. so I think it was him who suggested it to Watsuki


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

btw, Watsuki still publish new RK chapters from time to time

he started new arc like year ago


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm perplexed.



I was the goodest boy 



Fel1x said:


> btw, Watsuki still publish new RK chapters from time to time


I thought they stopped entirely after that whole loli fiasco


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I *was* the goodest boy



Now I feel better. XD


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I feel better. XD


Don't start with me, it's a new fucking year dammit


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was the goodest boy
> 
> 
> I thought they stopped entirely after that whole loli fiasco


the story was like that: he started new arc. after 2 or 3 chapters, policed found his teen porn and he was accused for that, but after that only payed like 2000$ and continued to punlish his manga.

and he still publish it. but rarely


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Don't start with me, it's a new fucking year dammit



You know you love it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Look at the difference when the Vice Captain finds out (watch the video, not the thumbnail) @Gledania

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2020)

@shaantu who is this char on your ava ? Someone in Black cover ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu who is this char on your ava ? Someone in Black cover ?


Mimosa Vermillion



You lewd man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Kinjin is not a swordman


What do you mean? I am a swordsman.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Tfw Im arguing on the right to say the N word.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok boooomers!

Could you stop spaming wars everywhere please? 

Damn, that Boeing shit is serious.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok boooomers!
> 
> Could you stop spaming wars everywhere please?
> 
> Damn, that Boeing shit is serious.



people think that ava is you lol


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> people think that ava is you lol



Same for you.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Same for you.



they think i'm a titan


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> they think i'm a titan



They think it's not me in my ava.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> They think it's not me in my ava.



stop playing with their hearts


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> they think i'm a titan



Though you're cute. From what I've seen. 

I'd need more material to draw you again...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> stop playing with their hearts



"Their"?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Their"?



@Acno @Amatérasu’s Son @Ren.


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Look at the difference when the Vice Captain finds out (watch the video, not the thumbnail) @Gledania


jalen rose  tda de vision...listen carerfully


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> They think it's not me in my ava.


if it is you i think you are pretty beautiful on your own way , nice dark eyes too


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> if it is you i think you are pretty beautiful on your own way , nice dark eyes too



Thanks


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Happy Birthday @Fel1x


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> if it is you i think you are pretty beautiful on your own way , nice dark eyes too



I'm a blond asiatic gurl. 

With blue eyes and red hairs.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

@Red Admiral I actually have dark eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Red Admiral I actually have dark eyes.



I'm actually half asian (asiatic?)

Ed:

And I do have blue eyes with red hairs. 

And I'm a swordman.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Geralt version:


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Red Admiral I actually have dark eyes.


it's hlaf brown half dark ...


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And I do have blue eyes with red hairs.



may I say ... DAMN GIRL


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm a blond asiatic gurl.
> 
> With blue eyes and red hairs.


just perfect then!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> it's hlaf brown half dark ...



lol tagged the wrong Red


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

This is @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> may I say ... DAMN GIRL


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2020)

So, WW3 anyone? 

Sounds edgy enough...


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is @Redline


too kind td! here some more info for ya...xd


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So, WW3 anyone?
> 
> Sounds edgy enough...


no thanks..the worlds it's already fucked up on his own with other serious issue , we have no time to play world war games….and since most of us are not rich , if something like this will ever happen none of us will survive to tell a story...or  worst to see the remains , but even so still better die then see and survived the aftermath..imo...war is not an action movie


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm a blond asiatic gurl.
> 
> With blue eyes and red hairs.


Now I'm confused/


Mariko said:


> I'm actually half asian (asiatic?)
> 
> Ed:
> 
> ...


What kinda Asian? Vietnamese?


Mariko said:


> So, WW3 anyone?
> 
> Sounds edgy enough...



Wellll...it is kinda overdue I guess.

But hey it's not starting in Europe this time, that's good right?


----------



## Steven (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Acno @Amatérasu’s Son @Ren.


As if


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Weren't you the one sending nude pics around to our new oj community in this forum?.. eheheh..naughty lewd raooooo...xd


That's a fake news created by Lamper-Ouge

Don't trust him


----------



## Steven (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh now i see,its Zorro as Titan on your avatar @T.D.A


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> That's a fake news created by Lamper-Ouge
> 
> Don't trust him



Are you sure you're not a dupe? Harashima has the same girl as a sig but different gif.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Are you sure you're not a dupe? Harashima has the same girl as a sig but different gif.


Harashima is my long lost Brother


And how can you rate me lewd?

I see this as a huge betrayment,Sella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2020)

@Red Admiral @Ren.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> That's a fake news created by Lamper-Ouge
> 
> Don't trust him



Maru


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Harashima is my long lost Brother
> 
> 
> And how can you rate me lewd?
> ...



I'll believe you for now. I will trust that you are not what they accuse you of but the similar signatures is very suspicious. 

Question: What do you think of Hancock?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'll believe you for now. I will trust that you are not what they accuse you of but the similar signatures is very suspicious.
> 
> Question: What do you think of Hancock?


Hancock is a very beautiful woman isn't she?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Hancock is a very beautiful woman isn't she?


Alright I definitely believe you are not a dupe.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Alright I definitely believe you are not a dupe.


Lmao Rao and Hara whatever are the same guy. 

Maru


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Alright I definitely believe you are not a dupe.


Thank you bro

Don't what believe others


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao Rao and Hara whatever are the same guy.
> 
> Maru


They have different opinons on Hancock.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> They have different opinons on Hancock.


They are the same guy lol. 

Keep it together Maru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They are the same guy lol.
> 
> Keep it together Maru


Whats your proof


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats your proof



*Spoiler*: __ 



gone now


----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao Rao and Hara whatever are the same guy.
> 
> Maru


Lol..the real two faces of the same coin...trust your joker... ahahahahah


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..the real two faces of the same coin...trust your joker... ahahahahah


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 9, 2020)

Bitches, good morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Mods start banning anyone who thinks Luka is as good as Lebron was.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing more difficult in the euroleague is scoring and thats because the NBA deliberately implements offense favored rules because they believe thats what fans want to see.


The only thing!?the golden era of NBA basketball is gone ...we need to wait for the next one who Luca and Gianni's are going to rule....can you imagine them both together in a team ?! By the way ..since LeBron fans care to stats...by stat alone Luca is better then LeBron ever was at the same age..fact


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> The only thing!?the golden era of NBA basketball is gone ...we need to wait for the next one who Luca and Gianni's are going to rule....can you imagine them both together in a team ?! By the way ..since LeBron fans care to stats...by stat alone Luca is better then LeBron ever was at the same age..fact


Biggest Bran hater here but Lebron played in an iso chuck and defense heavy league during his first few years in Cleveland. Luca plays in an era where refs are far more lenient in favor of offensive players. Lebron is also the much better defender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> The only thing!?the golden era of NBA basketball is gone ...we need to wait for the next one who Luca and Gianni's are going to rule....can you imagine them both together in a team ?! By the way ..since LeBron fans care to stats...by stat alone Luca is better then LeBron ever was at the same age..fact



If you think stats of the early 2000s are comparable to now you're just being dishonest. 20 ppg now is not equivalent to 20 ppg then. Not to mention the eternally shit Cleveland franchise he played for.
Luca is a good player and will 100% be top 5 at minimum at his peak but he isn't as good as LeBron was/is. Could he eventually be better? Sure but the main issue is some of the skills LeBron has aren't learnable.

Yes that's the only thing. The euroleague is an inferior league in terms of difficulty apart from scoring. They do have one advantage though which is that euro players generally know how to shoot and teams seem to instill fundamentals into their players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2020)

I do not watch basketball much anymore because of how this era is. You think it is progressive but all it is is 70s era with 3s. Which is why not as many people watch it anymore.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll start wanking Luca if he makes the Finals, Bron did that even though he lose it's expected he is too young and he's team8 at that time are a bunch of noobs.


I just wanted to share with all fans of the Mamba. Hisss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nah man ...
> 
> I rather chose myself.


COWARD


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> its from Rurounu Kenshin manga. Watsuki (the author) said it was idea of one of his assistants. I bet it was Oda
> because 1) Oda was his assistant, 2)this idea of blind swordsman => 3) Fujitora


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Acno @Amatérasu’s Son @Ren.


For me all users are males until I meet them in RL life ...so what are you talking about ?
@Oreki, @Nanami @tangerine07 Know how I look, lewd man


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So, WW3 anyone?
> 
> Sounds edgy enough...


Not gonna happen.

There is a thing called nukes ...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Red Admiral @Ren.


Well yes, Urouge will be  PK.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> and then you started flirting with me


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> And you know how I look too right?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2020)

@T.D.A



UK based retailers ... now it makes a lot of sense 

And please don't share  Google statistics, Google has gender policies in place so they can make a quota on races and genders  My company has 1000+ employees in 20 countries and is a fast-growing IT firm in top 50 for the EU.

If there is no agenda the applicants are not 50 50% or 40% 60% as in Google.

Top comment:

Reads title: "Dufuq kind of government would...?" *UK based "Oh... nevermind"*


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The company replied that 88% of their customers are males from 18 to 35 ... UK retarded officials ... stop enforcing stereotypes based on 8 complaints that are 100%, not their customers.

Twitter mob vs reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Gledania @Acno

Now imagine that I have a mechanical keyboard and that is harder to play than a controller  :gitgud

My last GF, what do you ... something about a game ...
After half a day of digging, here you are


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok she got a sub from me :

Damn, they mentioned Shogun aka my favorite book!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok Andrewww


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Ok Andrewww


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Red Admiral @Ren.


So Zoro for PK title and Luffy for WSS as his parallel Roger!


WSS Luffy >Pk Roger > PK Zoro!

PK Roger vs PK Zoro


:gitgud


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 10, 2020)

how do we hide/remove medals? I don't want to end up looking like a billboard full of ads


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> how do we hide/remove medals? I don't want to end up looking like a billboard full of ads


You can hide them in preferences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

This game


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> how do we hide/remove medals? I don't want to end up looking like a billboard full of ads



I wont hide mine


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I wont hide mine


I block listed your profile so it's ok


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> This game


Games: from Demon Souls to Sekiro!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> I block listed your profile so it's ok



I have a zoro medal man ! Won't hide that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It makes sense the ad was banned. As they said it could have led to harm. For example men like you watch those ads and jerk off to it in your minds thinking PC is a man's thing etc enforcing certain stereotypes of women.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So Zoro for PK title and Luffy for WSS as his parallel Roger!
> 
> 
> WSS Luffy >Pk Roger > PK Zoro!
> ...



WS Zoro > WSS Luffy > PK Luffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> WS Zoro > WSS Luffy > PK Luffy


Sorry no, Luffy is stronger than Zoro source Vivre cards.

So EOS Luffy WSS or not > Zoro PK or not!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As they said it could have led to harm.


Yep, retarded point.
The target of the products is males, their customers are 90% from age 18 to 35 males from their marketing department.

You but women, so I should see inclusivity in cosmetics and menstrual products, should I not?
If you disagree then well you are a bigot!

Where is my tampon adds for males for such as yourself? 
Where is my lipstick adds for males?


Damn, so many males in this one 




T.D.A said:


> is a man's thing etc enforcing certain stereotypes of women.


I think you are projecting mate.



T.D.A said:


> and jerk off to it in your minds thinking


Yes because I watch adds on CPU's to jerk off ... projecting again?

UK mindset in general ... here is a new stereotype for you 

J.K but I am for women, well now you are against the non-straight so enjoy your dogma!


T.D.A said:


> For example men like you watch those ads and jerk off to it in your minds thinking PC is a man's thing


In your mind 50% of the customers for PC parts are females 

And project some more for me, please


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yep, retarded point.
> The target of the products is males, their customers are 90% from age 18 to 35 males from their marketing department.
> 
> You but women, so I should see inclusivity in cosmetics and menstrual products, should I not?
> ...



You should blame yourself for the ad ban. As these sort of ads influence you too easily. Free the mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As these sort of ads influence you too easily. Free the mind


I don't watch adds mate, I have 4 add blockers in place and use duck duck go browser and search engine ... Stop projecting pretty please.

Now, this might sound harsh, but I sometimes would like that my peers to start saying what they think and not what they think others want them to say, note: in RL a woman will never like a man that is not confident in his own beliefs, fakes are spotted by them from a mile ahead.

To think that some titis would ever make me buy something that is funny in itself let alone parts for my work and hobby that denotes a lot of money.

Again you didn't say anything about those menstrual products that do not incorporate the male population, how stereotypical of them, I mean males not having menstruation, how dare they think that.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't watch adds mate, I have 4 add blockers in place and use duck duck go browser and search engine ... Stop projecting pretty please.
> 
> Now, this might sound harsh, but I sometimes would like that my peers to start saying what they think and not what they think others want them to say, note: in RL a woman will never like a man that is not confident in his own beliefs, fakes are spotted by them from a mile ahead.
> 
> ...



Serious question why do you think the ad was banned? What do you think the main reason was?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Serious question why do you think the ad was banned? What do you think the main reason was?


Serious question why would you ban it?

Why would non-customers want with that add?

And now 8 complaints mean you ban a work that costs 10k$ at the minimum!

And I asked you why are you not enraged for the lack of male menstruation adds? I already told you that if something, when reversed, does not work is sexist or any kind of ism in itself!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

@Nanami time to dance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nanami time to dance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Gledania  the  GOAT:


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Jan 10, 2020)

I didn't expect to ever see someone compare PC parts to menstruation but here we are


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ok she got a sub from me :
> 
> Damn, they mentioned Shogun aka my favorite book!



I'm subbed, she's very funny.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Patrick said:


> PC parts to menstruation but here we are


It is based on principles, you can use cosmetics, same principles!

It is a fallacy if reversed it does not work, sexism means discrimination based on sex, not discrimination of females based on male's believes and I am sick and tired of males saying what women want and when a woman disagrees she is ignored.


Here an actual feminist with Ph.D. and all talking about one of my hobbies.

Girls that are into gaming :

Example of a female in gaming that is a bad influence and is scamming people for money :

Gaming is the most inclusive thing on this planet, it has no barrier.
If a 90 years old granny and an amputee can enjoy games then that is all I can say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm subbed, she's very funny.


Yep, she is. And the interaction between her and her partner is priceless.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Serious question why would you ban it?
> 
> Why would non-customers want with that add?
> 
> ...



The ad was deemed to imply only men could excel in those roles so what's the issue with banning it?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 10, 2020)

Belated happy birthday @Fel1x


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> imply only men could excel in those roles so what's the issue with banning it


Let me reiterate their explanation:
"featured men performing different activities on computers, including producing music and coding"
"it features a males voiceover, saying things such as: " for the players the gamers ... the techies, the coders, the illustrators.  ... From the specialists for the specialists"

There is no gender in here ...


And they said that this was justified because 8 people complained that "perpetuated stereotypically male yadda ...Sorry, it is BS ...If I take that explanation and use it in a cosmetic add I can say the same or any product where 90% of the buyers are females from 18 to 35!“

“Likely to cause harm” how can you defend that argument!?

That is not an argument that is an excuse based on nothing.


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Seems like,the OL has a lot of PC gamers

I prefer singleplayer games on console

Onlinemode is for PC


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> Seems like,the OL has a lot of PC gamers
> 
> I prefer singleplayer games on console
> 
> Onlinemode is for PC


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> Onlinemode is for PC


Sorry no, more players are playing TW3 on PC than consoles.
TW3 is selling more on PC than on PS4 

Using exclusivity is a fallacy 

Also, there are more SP games on PC aka Indies then on consoles.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me reiterate their explanation:
> "featured men performing different activities on computers, including producing music and coding"
> "it features a males voiceover, saying things such as: " for the players the gamers ... the techies, the coders, the illustrators.  ... From the specialists for the specialists"
> 
> ...





RossellaFiamingo said:


> No matter the intention, these types of discussions tend to be misinterpreted and the original intentions of both sides lost.



I am ending it here ... it is pointless and I am wasting my time


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me reiterate their explanation:
> "featured men performing different activities on computers, including producing music and coding"
> "it features a males voiceover, saying things such as: " for the players the gamers ... the techies, the coders, the illustrators.  ... From the specialists for the specialists"
> 
> ...



You haven’t seen the ad have you? You’re outraged because you think they banned it because it only featured men and not women. This is false.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Serious question why do you think the ad was banned? What do you think the main reason was?





Ren. said:


> Serious question why would you ban it?
> 
> Why would non-customers want with that add?
> 
> ...


I will give you my pov on the matter as soon as I have some free time later on...catch later guys.. have a good day


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You haven’t seen the ad have you? You’re outraged because you think they banned it because it only featured men and not women. This is false.


I don't  give a darn boy that is censorship!

The premise is wrong.

The context is wrong.

Show us the add, if you believe so., O wait we can't judged it because it is banned ... my point exactly.

Also they fired a female that said females and males are different because non-straight rights, that is UK for you and I mean the administration.

They imprisoned someone that made jokes.

Police came to a old lady house demanding that she comes to the police station because she said some Muslims should not  pray on a place that no one has access.

Excuse me for not having fate in those that do this and say that hate speech is the route of all their actions.




T.D.A said:


> You’re outraged


Yes like those 8 offended that banned the ad


T.D.A said:


> they banned it because it only featured men and not women.


I don't think mate I just quoted the official statements of the ADA.
Now stop wasting my time.


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Garbage review


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> Garbage review


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't  give a darn boy that is censorship!
> 
> The premise is wrong.
> 
> ...



It seems like you just hate censorship in general. Even if there was an Nazi ad you would be ‘no censorship.’


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Exactly


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Exactly


How do you feel about Hancock now?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How do you feel about Hancock now?


OMG she's soo beautiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I didn't expect to ever see someone compare PC parts to menstruation but here we are


I have no words ..


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> OMG she's soo beautiful


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Handcock will break Kobys dick


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Handcock will break Kobys dick


*Hancock

Hey don't underestimate my boy Coby tho


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Even if there was an Nazi ad you would be ‘no censorship.’


Mate if we don't talk about Nazism we don't know how bad it is!
Censorship is bad even in that case.

Also I do want to see how promoting something as fascistic would sell anything 

Here you go for this PC part you will get a Picture of Hitler  



T.D.A said:


> It seems like you just hate censorship in general.


Yep that is the premise of liberalism, you can talk what ever you want if it does not invoke actions on other people!


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


KH>DS


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> KH>DS


:gitgud


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> :gitgud


Nioh is boring bzw

But i think Sekiro is better(at least it looks funny)


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> But i think Sekiro is better(at least it looks funny)


You play with a sword that looks like a key in KH ,  fight alongside Disney cartoons and Sekiro is funny 




Acno said:


> Nioh is boring bzw


@Gledania attack!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Lewd Man  sup?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lewd Man  sup?


Did you mean to tag @Trafalgar Rao or @Gledania ? 


Maru  

Nothing much. 

You?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Did you mean to tag @Trafalgar Rao or @Gledania ?
> 
> 
> Maru
> ...


 Debating with my dupes Maru!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Debating with my dupes Maru!


OK Maru. 

Not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 10, 2020)

Friday.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Friday.



Exams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> Nioh is boring bzw
> 
> But i think Sekiro is better(at least it looks funny)


No. You are boring.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate if we don't talk about Nazism we don't know how bad it is!
> Censorship is bad even in that case.
> 
> Also I do want to see how promoting something as fascistic would sell anything
> ...



The ad basically went through every profession which requires tech and didn’t show one woman...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The ad basically went through every profession which requires tech and didn’t show one woman...


Did you already read the fact that 88% of their damn business are male consumers?
Where did the ad say or imply that there is no women in tech?
Also PC parts in general are a male thing, I don't know how many girls you saw going to a PC shop and asking for the new 3950X to upgrade ?

Tech is restrictive as it is, hardware is even more restrictive, someone shopping for PC parts that is even more restrictive.

Or we need to include men is products for females for them to not imply that those products were not marketed for men?

Again cosmetics, where  are the males in that?

Here :

This cream can be used by males but it will never be marketed for them and you know what that is not sexist and it doesn't trigger me.

Not every product should be marketed for every damn skin colour and gender.

And no the principles do not change just because IT means a great job ...

So the premise that because they did not show females in tech, that means they implies there are none is false, pure projection. The scope of the marketing campaign is to adhere to their customers 90% males 18-35.

The same for that cream above, they are marketing this for the ladies, even if some men can use it or just buy it for their partners.


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge  whats with all those tier specialist ratings 

My reaction on seeing that you've rated my post tier specialist -


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

>posts in OL
>asks why tier specialist


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Tier specialist is supposed to be a compliment and your using it as an insult ??


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge  whats with all those tier specialist ratings
> 
> My reaction on seeing that you've rated my post tier specialist -


Well, don't need to read those messages.

But  you did not say that WSS is the strongest top tier so you get a tier specialist for that!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Tier specialist is supposed to be a compliment and your using it as an insult ??


Sarcastic remark about the topic, but it is positive rating so


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> supposed to be a compliment and your using it as an insult ??


thats the GODA rating


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Well, don't need to read those messages.
> 
> But  you did not say that WSS is the strongest top tier so you get a tier specialist for that!



Here is the correct tier list to make em happy

Tier 1 - WSS
Tier 2 - "The rest"


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats the GODA rating


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Here is the correct tier list
> 
> Tier 1 - WSS
> Tier 2 - "The rest"


Put that as the introduction of your comment and you should be fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Tier 0 - WSS Roger
Tier 1 - WSS Mihawk
Tier 3 - The rest of the losers w/o a WSS title

Tier poop - Ryuuma

Tier negative scale - Bepo


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Tier 0 - WSS Roger
> Tier 1 - WSS Mihawk
> Tier 3 - The rest of the losers w/o a WSS title
> 
> Tier poop - *Ryuuma*



@Gledania   attack again


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Red Admiral @Redline


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Red Admiral @Redline



Mihawk = fast and nimble
Shanks = fat and slow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Put that as the introduction of your comment and you should be fine!


this was THE best Marineford meme


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk = fast and nimble
> Shanks = fat and slow


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Did you mean to tag @Trafalgar Rao?


Excuse Me?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Red Admiral @Redline


Hahahah thats creative. you lot are good with memes

Bookmarking this for my next WSS debate


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Congrats @Ren. 

Your are in the list now


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Congrats @Ren.
> 
> Your are in the list now


I am on all lists Maru, stop talking with your dupes!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

we are all tier specialists

i have spoken


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

For the film fans:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You play with a sword that looks like a key in KH ,  fight alongside Disney cartoons and Sekiro is funny
> 
> 
> 
> @Gledania attack!


Xbox Classic was awesome.

The homemenü from the XBox One is too confusing for me

XBox 360 is still the best console controller.SNES controller is as well top-tier


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> XBox 360 is still the best console controller.SNES controller is as well top-tier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I have a zoro medal man ! Won't hide that


That's the Dany Pedrosa medal as I call it..the eternal second...lol...better be the eternal third..xd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> we are all tier specialists


Not me


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Nice thread title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You play with a sword that looks like a key in KH , fight alongside Disney cartoons and Sekiro is funny


What's uh...what is wrong with that.....ha-ha!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's uh...what is wrong with that.....ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Red Admiral @Redline


Lol...ren I didn't know I was an hawk head fans since today...niiiiicccceeeee


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol...ren I didn't know I was an hawk head fans since today...niiiiicccceeeee


We are all his fans!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse even you too?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Nice thread title


Wtf who changed the thread title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Mickey Mouse even you too?


ALL are tier specialists who post here....ha-ha!


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Wtf who changed the thread title


You are a closet tier specialist


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> You are a closet tier specialist


No you perv 
I barely discuss power lulzzz



Mickey Mouse said:


> ALL are tier specialists who post here....ha-ha!


I rarely posts here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> I rarely posts here


Does not matter....you sealed your tier specializing the moment you did.


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> No you perv
> I barely discuss power lulzzz


X Drake > Law


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> X Drake > Law



So this is your dupe @Gledania

I fckimg knew it


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not matter....you sealed your tier specializing the moment you did.


No Maru


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> X Drake > Law

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> We are all his fans!


Hey ren.., guys, tell me , I was thinking about changing my username again...

Either a play and simple Gifman. Or..
Redline Gifman...
What do you rekon?! Should I go for it or just keep Redline as it is...??
Open to suggestions...still I have my own free will anyway


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey ren.., guys, tell me , I was thinking about changing my username again...
> 
> Either a play and simple Gifman. Or..
> Redline Gifman...
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey ren.., guys, tell me , I was thinking about changing my username again...
> 
> Either a play and simple Gifman. Or..
> Redline Gifman...
> ...


Change it to Echizen Ryoma

It's a great name don't miss the chance


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Even Redlania will be good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey ren.., guys, tell me , I was thinking about changing my username again...
> 
> Either a play and simple Gifman. Or..
> Redline Gifman...
> ...


Don't ask, just do!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Even Redlania will be good



if you found out the one piece is a weappn named gledania,  how will you react


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also PC parts in general are a male thing, I don't know how many girls you saw going to a PC shop and asking for the new 3950X to upgrade ?
> 
> Tech is restrictive as it is, hardware is even more restrictive, someone shopping for PC parts that is even more restrictive.



Hear that @Mariko ? Unfortunately you won’t be able to use a tablet for your art because it’s not a woman thing according to Ren.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Gonna rate anyone who post here tier specialist unless OP change thread name


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> a tablet





Ren. said:


> I don't know how many girls you saw going to a PC shop and asking for the new 3950X to upgrade ?


Stick to talking about Zoro ...


T.D.A said:


> Unfortunately you won’t be able to use a tablet for your art





Ren. said:


> So the premise that because they did not show females in tech, that means they imply there are none is false, pure projection.



Did you read, or just projected all the way to wanting some sympathy from some females! Good luck there, you will need it!


----------



## Soca (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gonna rate anyone who post here tier specialist unless OP change thread name


Reported for ratings abuse, enjoy the ratings seal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Hahahah I love tier specialist, it's my favorite rating now


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Hahahah I love tier specialist, it's my favorite rating now


@Shiba D. Inu must be your friend


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Stick to talking about Zoro ...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read, or just projected all the way to wanting some sympathy from some females! Good luck there, you will need it!



We’re talking about the ad not PC parts. You don’t want to address the contents of the ad it seems


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gonna rate anyone who post here tier specialist unless OP change thread name


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

@Ren. Ad talks about illustrators hence why I tagged Mariko. You’re clearly clueless about the ad itself which is strange considering you want to defend it so much.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> We’re talking about the ad not PC parts. You don’t want to address the contents of the ad it seems


Show me the add and  I will adress it but mate that was adressing the add.

Just because there are no women shown that does not imply they said there are no women in thech if you believe so then you are projecting based on your own believes, shocking is it not!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. Ad talks about illustrators hence why I tagged Mariko.


Yes, and does that denote that they are saying there are no women in tech?
Damn son, it is not so hard to see that you are projecting this out of your ass?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes, and does that denote that they are saying there are no women in tech?
> Damn son, it is not so hard to see that you are projecting this our of your ass?



Says the guy who is projecting his stereotypes...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 



 IS A TIER SPECIALIST


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Says the guy who is projecting his stereotypes...


Now you sound like a girl, well you are defending the standpoints of one typical to some men! You don't need to say just to do for that.

You call for a woman to validate your virtual signaling, hoping to get some gratification for your "hard work".

Has yet to show me where did the ad say that women can't do teach.

Has yet to some me where I am stereotyping when I pinpoint what I am saying aka buying pc parts aka CPU's, aka the products of the damn company that was making the ad, then you were straw maning me with @Mariko buying a tablet, like that is what I was saying.

You are better when you are defending your own points, not this seeking attention ones!

I am kind of disappointed, I saw you as a man with backbone!


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Suuupppp....
Thank you soca for you cooperation....


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Suuupppp....
> Thank you soca for you cooperation....


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

I got the game!!!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> I got the game!!!


I finished the game 255h in it Zehaha 4k 60 FPS was a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


You're a tier specialist!!!


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 10, 2020)

>Posts in thread
Gledania:


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Lol..Ren! TD! What are you arguing about? Gender issues?
The only thing we can probably all be agree with is that without women men's wouldn't p be available and a world with it women would definitely end up being a pain in the ass!.. lmaoooo

Now it is true that women doesn't get treated the same way as a men , but test me TD! Women in England are a lot more emancipated then Italian ones for Instead...it is not a coincidence the first revolution about the right to vote and Morecambe from England...
On the other hand we can probably assume that if any of us would have been born as the other gender , we all would have end up following the path which is destined to be ,..teorically...I have 3 sister by the way...xd


----------



## DeVision (Jan 10, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Reported for ratings abuse, enjoy the ratings seal



I approve of this!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I approve of this!


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

Are men more likely to be tier specialists than women?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

@T.D.A @Mariko @Ren.


----------



## Tornado (Jan 10, 2020)

New Thread title


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Tornado said:


> New Thread title



On behalf of shiba :


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Imagine thinking Mohawk a mere Warlord is stronger than Shanks a Yonko


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> The only thing we can probably all be agree with is that without women men's wouldn't p be available and a world with it women would definitely end up being a pain in the ass!.. lmaoooo


That is one of my points, don't steal it, but if I say it that is sexist!


Redline said:


> Now it is true that women doesn't get treated the same way as a men , but test me TD! Women in England are a lot more emancipated then Italian ones for Instead...it is not a coincidence the first revolution about the right to vote and Morecambe from England...


I am not even debating that X women can't do Y just that they like different things and men should stop saying what they like and what they want!



Redline said:


> On the other hand we can probably assume that if any of us would have been born as the other gender , we all would have end up following the path which is destined to be ,..teorically...I have 3 sister by the way...xd


Congrats, that must have been a nice childhood.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

2020 and people still think Mihawk is weaker than the Snitch


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> 2020 and people still think Mihawk is weaker than the Snitch


2020 and some believe that Oda cares about  MIhawk, Shyriu got this!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Ryuuma> everyone


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Of course he cares you Baka


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

-> WB and Shanks are showing having an equal clash as Yonkos

-> Also at MF Mohawk realize how WB is levels above him

- > Zoro fans : omg MOhaWk is tOP1 , hE iS stROngEr thAn reD sNitCH


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Of course he cares you Baka


:gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Gledania  you are the @Trafalgar Rao  of Tier Specialist. He was spamming lewd, you tier specialist!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> :gitgud



STOP USING THIS EMOTE.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> STOP USING THIS EMOTE.


:gitgud 360h of Dark Souls says I  can


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> -> WB and Shanks are showing having an equal clash as Yonkos
> 
> -> Also at MF Mohawk realize how WB is levels above him
> 
> - > Zoro fans : omg MOhaWk is tOP1 , hE iS stROngEr thAn reD sNitCH


This is so wrong...

Baka ka omae?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

And I'm not even Zorro fan


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> And I'm not even Zorro fans




Napoleon got this:


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> -> WB and Shanks are showing having an equal clash as Yonkos
> 
> -> Also at MF Mohawk realize how WB is levels above him
> 
> - > Zoro fans : omg MOhaWk is tOP1 , hE iS stROngEr thAn reD sNitCH




Kidd sucks and he will die this arc. He'll be lucky to be sanji level by EoS 

Zoro > shanks > Kidd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Napoleon got this:


Stop reposting the Old Memes


It's Olddd, I mean really Olddd


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Had rib eye steak for dinner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> if you found out the one piece is a weappn named gledania,  how will you react


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Kidd sucks and he will die this arc. He'll be lucky to be sanji level by EoS
> 
> Zoro > shanks > Kidd





Nanami said:


> Rules
> 
> - No Eustass Kidd bashing


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Good Bye,Gled Kappa


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> -> WB and Shanks are showing having an equal clash as Yonkos
> 
> -> Also at MF Mohawk realize how WB is levels above him
> 
> - > Zoro fans : omg MOhaWk is tOP1 , hE iS stROngEr thAn reD sNitCH



* eQuAtInG ZoRo fAnS to MiHaWK fAnS


----------



## Patrick (Jan 10, 2020)

Tbf being a Zoro fan and Mihawk fan usually goes hand in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Come on people! This is a new decade! It is a time to get away from fandom wars! And just bow down to the opinions of the almighty Disney Corporation!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

@Redline LeBron vs Luca tonight


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Tbf being a Zoro fan and Mihawk fan usually goes hand in hand.



There's plenty of Zoro fans who aren't big Mihawk fans and vice versa.


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Sasuke at the beginning


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> There's plenty of Zoro fans who aren't big Mihawk fans and vice versa.


I can say that yes there are Zoro fans who aren't Mihaek fans but like legit 95% of Mihawk fans are Zoro fans

Just recently when wg made a popularity contest Mihawk and Zoro were doing good until they were put in the same group against each other and then Mohawk barely got any votes which proves my point



Gledania said:


> Kidd sucks and he will die this arc. He'll be lucky to be sanji level by EoS
> 
> Zoro > shanks > Kidd


Imagine getting triggered like this , ppl can't handle tea




Kinjin said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I can say that yes there are Zoro fans who aren't Mihaek fans but like legit 95% of Mihawk fans are Zoro fans
> 
> Just recently when wg made a popularity contest Mihawk and Zoro were doing good until they were put in the same group against each other and then Mohawk barely got any votes which proves my point
> 
> ...



False ask @Shiba D. Inu @Acno


----------



## DeVision (Jan 10, 2020)

Reported.

Also boycotting this thread until it gets renamed!


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Kidd is the garbage version of Magneto

Also Zorro>Ruffy as well as Mihawk>Shanks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

nice thread name


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> False ask @Shiba D. Inu @Acno


i did say there are 5% true fans 

Not even on official polls he is doing good  rip the hype


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

We may be on war on yonko admirals mihawk supernova ect ....


but we all like hiluluke.




Right ?


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Acno said:


> Kidd is the garbage version of Magneto
> 
> Also Zorro>Ruffy as well as Mihawk>Shanks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca the controversies with these thread names just will not stop. Who will ya trigger next?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

who is /ourguy/ with the Mihawk thread name ?

@Kinjin  ?


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Can't believe i forgot Kidd's birthday was today 

Happy Birthday to the baddest pirate out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Zoro Urouge Drake The GOATS

Law Capone hawkins were pretty good

Luffy/killer are okay (thought luffy should have less focus)

Jewerly/Apoo I wont judge for now.









Kidd


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Kidd >>> some irrelevant thirsty dinosaur who gets neg diffed by seeing some skin


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Drake is more relevant than Kidd and it's wasn't just 'some' skin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

TitLeS ArE oVerRatEd


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> TitLeS ArE oVerRatEd



WSC


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> TitLeS ArE oVerRatEd


there there ~ it's ok 
first stage of acceptance is denial


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> there there ~ it's ok
> first stage of acceptance is denial



You will soon accept zoro greatness


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> WSC


you are  Worlds Strongest Tier Specialist


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You will soon accept zoro greatness


ngl I am liking him more after reading some ZoSan fics , at least he have some personality in the fics


jk , he is badass in general <3


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you are  Worlds Strongest Tier Specialist


That's u


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you are  Worlds Strongest Tier Specialist



Nope I'm second.

Pwngoat is way above my league.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Also can someone change the title?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope I'm second.
> 
> Pwngoat is way above my league.


I miss pwngoat senpai


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> I miss pwngoat senpai



Which one of this statement is more insane to you ?

Vergo can beat Zoro ans Sanjj at once.

Drake >> Luffy

Akainu is below Marco tier.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Yikes....

I don't mean this title


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

The only thing the Hawk is good for is the measuring of distance and commanding baboons.

Just in your head. Imagine how ridiculous it would be to have Marco tell Vista to go stall Linlin or Kaido. Imagine what would happen to Vista in such a scenario. Or just imagine in your head Shanks asking a high tier to postpone a fight.


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ryuuma> everyone


Yep..even lolonoa


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..*exept* lolonoa




Fixed


RossellaFiamingo said:


> Imagine how ridiculous it would be to have Marco tell Vista to go stall Linlin or Kaido.



Marco is dumb.
He also thought he could pass throughout garp and ended up seeing stars...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Which one of this statement is more insane to you ?
> 
> Vergo can beat Zoro ans Sanjj at once.
> 
> ...



Akainu below Marco lol..

Oden being PK level is insane tho


Butttttttttt

I like his law wank


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

No matter how much I hate and shit on Luffy, the greatest service Oda did to the one piece fandom is by making sure Zoro will always be an underling and a subordinate. Such a reality is a poison dagger in the heart of Zoro brainers.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No matter how much I hate and shit on Luffy, the greatest service Oda did to the one piece fandom is by making sure Zoro will always be an underling and a subordinate. Such a reality is a poison dagger in the heart of Zoro brainers.




Luffy will die.

Lucci made it clear gear eats luffy's stamina and life spam


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> Marco is dumb.
> He also thought he could pass throughout garp and ended up seeing stars...


He considered it was possible. Compare his order to vista in regards to Mihawk in relation to his orders to all the others on the Moby Dick when Shanks came aboard. "Everyone stand behind me. He is too much for you to handle" He didn't say. Jozu! Get in front of the others nor did he even summon Vista. he as the FM took on the responsibility himself in that scenario because Shanks is the greater threat.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Luffy will die.
> 
> Lucci made it clear gear eats luffy's stamina and life spam


Oda, his editors, and Jump would sooner kill god before they kill off Luffy.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

@Nanami can you change the title to something else?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He considered it was possible. Compare his order to vista in regards to Mihawk in relation to his orders to all the others on the Moby Dick when Shanks came aboard. "Everyone stand behind me. He is too much for you to handle" He didn't say. Jozu! Get in front of the others nor did he even summon Vista. he as the FM took on the responsibility himself in that scenario because Shanks is the greater threat.



Shanks did not come to fight that day.... marco did nothing bar telling fodders to stay behind


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oda, his editors, and Jump would sooner kill god before they kill off Luffy.



Once one piece end there would be no point on letting luffy live.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Nanami can you change the title to something else?



Residence of X Drake


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> titles are overrated and the *only *thing that is going for him , meanwhile Shanks is a Yonko with 4B bounty (doubt Mihawk is even quarter that) and much more hype in the OP universe , it's time to accept the truth
> 
> 
> ps . I am not Shanks fan so I am not even biased ^^



titles are overrated and *nothing* is going for him, meanwhile, Luffy is an Emperor with 1.5B bounty (Kidd is about a third of that) and much more hype in the OP universe, it's time to accept the truth.


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

actually no one survive except Usopp to tell the story  about the One Piece



inb4 :the whole stuff was Usopp's imagination and it's just another story he telling to Kaya  

that would be dope tho


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shanks did not come to fight that day.... marco did nothing bar tellong fodders to stay behind


He told a fodder to go stall the Hawk though.  I'm sure if we look super close, we can see Vista among those getting knocked out by the mere presence of Red Hair Shanks or standing behind Jozu and Marco.

These are the moments I wish I had photoshop skills.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shanks did not come to fight that day.... marco did nothing bar tellong fodders to stay behind


You don't seriously think Marco is dumb right?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Once one piece end there would be no point on letting luffy live.


Merchandise and spinoffs.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Residence of X Drake






Nanami said:


> actually no one survive except Usopp to tell the story  about the One Piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyy don't ignore me


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Nanami can you change the title to something else?


where is the fun in that ~ 



T.D.A said:


> titles are overrated and *nothing* is going for him, meanwhile, Luffy is an Emperor with 1.5B bounty (Kidd is about a third of that) and much more hype in the OP universe, it's time to accept the truth.


I love how everyone twist the discussion to bash Kidd when he isn't involved 
my boi is so relevant   ppl can't stop thinking about him


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> where is the fun in that ~



I can suggest many cool titles that's more fun


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He told a fodder to go stall the Hawk though.



Vista is no fodder.



Trafalgar Rao said:


> You don't seriously think Marco is dumb right?



Over confident I would say


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> where is the fun in that ~
> 
> 
> I love how everyone twist the discussion to bash Kidd when he isn't involved
> my boi is so relevant   ppl can't stop thinking about him



You're the one who brought up Kid's name first


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Vista is no fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> Over confident I would say


I forgot. He is Admiral level. So he is a cut above your average fodder. Fodder+ if you may.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I forgot. He is Admiral level. So he is a cut above your average fodder. Fodder+ if you may.



Oh ... so you're not aware ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Oh ... so you're not aware ?


Aware of what?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Over confident I would say


What overconfident?

He asked Vista to stall Mihawk and he did it perfectly without much effort and while smiling


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> titles are overrated and the *only *thing that is going for him , meanwhile Shanks is a Yonko with 4B bounty (doubt Mihawk is even quarter that) and much more hype in the OP universe , it's time to accept the truth
> 
> 
> ps . I am not Shanks fan so I am not even biased ^^


Obv not.

Oda brings up twice Mihawks titel in a Textbox


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You're the one who brought up Kid's name first


that quote don't even have Kidd in it 


also funny thing I never claimed Kidd to be anything like Top 5 or Kidd >> Yonkos , so yea the_ "it's time to accept truth"_ don't make any sense


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> What overconfident?
> 
> He asked Vista to stall Mihawk and he did it perfectly without much effort and while smiling


Vista at that point had already met and stalemated better and stronger men in Rayleigh and Scopper. Mihawk was like a walk in the park.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Vista at that point had already met and stalemated better and stronger men in Rayleigh and Scopper. Mihawk was like a walk in the park.


Hmmm

Ray=Mihawk > Scooper


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No matter how much I hate and shit on Luffy, the greatest service Oda did to the one piece fandom is by making sure Zoro will always be an underling and a subordinate. *Such a reality is a poison dagger in the heart of Zoro brainers.*



It really isn't and he isn't going to be a subordinate forever. So this is a double L.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Aware of what?





Also Oda said in interview : if vista was MC , I would end one piece in few weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It really isn't and he isn't going to be a subordinate forever. So this is a double L.


I'll believe it when I see it. For now, I see him ending up in the esteemed company of inbetweeners like Ray, Mihawk, Garp, and Marine Fleet Admirals. Strong enough to beat Admirals but weaker than the Yonko. All of that is assuming that he does not become a captain of his own, goes solo and begins fighting the biggest and baddest of dogs in the world.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Also Oda said in interview : if vista was MC , I would end one piece in few weeks.


He should be wanked more to be honest. He should be the one being wanked rather than Pica. Wank him to Admiral status rather than making excuses for Mihawk in MF. At least thats what I would do.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> that quote don't even have Kidd in it
> 
> 
> also funny thing I never claimed Kidd to be anything like Top 5 or Kidd >> Yonkos , so yea the_ "it's time to accept truth"_ don't make any sense



_'It's time to accept the truth' _makes perfect English sense.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Also Oda said in interview : if vista was MC , I would end one piece in few weeks.


Mihawk is the only man known to fight WSM Vista and live


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. For now, I see him ending up in the esteemed company of inbetweeners like Ray, Mihawk, Garp, and Marine Fleet Admirals. Strong enough to beat Admirals but weaker than the Yonko. All of that is assuming that he does not become a captain of his own, goes solo and begins fighting the biggest and baddest of dogs in the world.



Garp you mean the rival to Roger? 

The WG are going to surpass the Yonko.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He should be wanked more to be honest. He should be the one being wanked rather than Pica. Wank him to Admiral status rather than making excuses for Mihawk in MF. At least thats what I would do.




Let change topic.

Apparently you don't wank only big mom , but also hancock.


Any chances for the little koby ??


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Garp you mean the rival to Roger?
> 
> The WG are going to surpass the Yonko.


Gaarp needed to train to beat Chinjao. And found it necessary to 2 v 1 Shiki. Rogers only Rival was Xebec. Garp would entertain Roger and give him a high diff fight but would still lose. The same goes for Sengoku who garp only edges out marginally. Thus far, the only members of the WG that will surpass Yonko are Luffy and Teach. The others in Law, Kidd and Bonney (Yes I said Bonney) will at best be equal but I highly doubt even that. For now, they don't have the myth and otherworldy mysticism surrounding the current Yonko. Even Teach got the same treatment with the lack of sleep ordeal where he is shown to be more than human.

It wouldn't be farfetched that we learn that Shanks used CoC the moment he was born knocking out all the nurses around his mom.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Let change topic.
> 
> Apparently you don't wank only big mom , but also hancock.
> 
> ...


Linlin, Hancock, Bonney, and Teach. Teach doesn't need me to wank him though. I'm apathetic to Koby and he is going to get statue diffed.


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Linlin, Hancock, Bonney, and Teach. Teach doesn't need me to wank him though. I'm apathetic to Koby and he is going to get statue diffed.


I used to think you liked Doflamingo whenever reading your username


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I used to think you liked Doflamingo whenever reading your username


Yea, thats a normal question I get. I'm fine with Doffy but I prefer his much cooler counterpart in Sir.Crocodile.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> *Gaarp needed to train to beat Chinjao.* And found it necessary to 2 v 1 Shiki. Rogers only Rival was Xebec. Garp would entertain Roger and give him a high diff fight but would still lose. The same goes for Sengoku who garp only edges out marginally. Thus far, the only members of the WG that will surpass Yonko are Luffy and Teach. The others in Law, Kidd and Bonney (Yes I said Bonney) will at best be equal but I highly doubt even that. For now, they don't have the myth and otherworldy mysticism surrounding the current Yonko. Even Teach got the same treatment with the lack of sleep ordeal where he is shown to be more than human.



Nope. Read 719 again.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm apathetic to Koby and he is going to get statue diffed.



Well oda is hinting on something happening to her.

Koby wont do shit but I expect one admiral to get send too.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Well oda is hinting on something happening to her.
> 
> Koby wont do shit but I expect one admiral to get send too.


I hope she pushes the Admiral to High Diff or only loses and surrenders to her sisters and citizens.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nope. Read 719 again.


He busted 8 mountains to strengthen either his physical strength, armament haki or both to prepare himself for the hardness and haki of Chinjao's head. Sure you can say he could have targeted any other body part. The point still remains. He felt the need to train his own primary attribute and strength which is presumably COA to best Chinjao's best attribute. This is also after God Valley.


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, thats a normal question I get. I'm fine with Doffy but I prefer his much cooler counterpart in Sir.Crocodile.


both are cool and are the best villain duo  Dofladile ftw !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> both are cool and are the best villain duo  Dofladile ftw !



Enel ?


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Enel ?


Enel was great too as evil , cool and great power but something about him wasn't developed enough


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Enel was great too as evil , cool and great power but something about him wasn't developed enough



It is all his DF. That is it. Take away his DF and Enel sucked.


----------



## Irene (Jan 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is all his DF. That is it. Take away his DF and Enel sucked.


He have something more to him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> He have something more to him


Just like his DF....not all him


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He busted 8 mountains to strengthen either his physical strength, armament haki or both to prepare himself for the hardness and haki of Chinjao's head. Sure you can say he could have targeted any other body part. The point still remains. He felt the need to train his own primary attribute and strength which is presumably COA to best Chinjao's best attribute. This is also after God Valley.



Garp trains to crack his head which was uncrackable at the time does not mean he needed to train to beat him. Chinjao was also much stronger than he was then than vs Luffy.


----------



## Nox (Jan 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He should be wanked more to be honest. He should be the one being wanked rather than Pica. Wank him to Admiral status rather than making excuses for Mihawk in MF. At least thats what I would do.





Nanami said:


> He have something more to him





T.D.A said:


> Garp trains to crack his head which was uncrackable at the time does not mean he needed to train to beat him. Chinjao was also much stronger than he was then than vs Luffy.


Indeed we all know Garp train his fist of love very hard.


----------



## Redline (Jan 10, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oda, his editors, and Jump would sooner kill god before they kill off Luffy.


Actually it will be more fitting for Zoro to die since he is using cursed swords lol...but he needs to upgrade the curse too..xd


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Actually it will be more fitting for Zoro to die since he is using cursed swords lol...but he needs to upgrade the curse too..xd


Hmmmm


----------



## Tornado (Jan 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Also Oda said in interview : if vista was MC , I would end one piece in few weeks.





Worlds strongest swordscreature


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

@Redline did you see the master vs his student? LeBron with 35 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists *in only 32 minutes!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 11, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Worlds strongest swordscreature


Ur tier specialist


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline did you see the master vs his student? LeBron with 35 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists *in only 32 minutes!*



No AD no problem. 
But Dončić is still great. 

Like I said, the Lakers are getting better with time. They're gonna win the title if everyone stays healthy.


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Enel a good char?Only his fruit was good

Skypia was shit as well


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Enel a good char?Only his fruit was good
> 
> Skypia was shit as well


Skypeia was 1 of the best arc in OP

Calgara and Noland Flashback is arguably the best ever Flashback in OP


----------



## Tornado (Jan 11, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Ur tier specialist





Trafalgar Rao said:


> Tier spec


I know what this is about. You still angry about me saying Drake > Law 

Ok then,,, X Drake >= Law

I will even give you Drake = Law inside Law's room


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Enel a good char?Only his fruit was good
> 
> Skypia was shit as well


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who is /ourguy/ with the Mihawk thread name ?
> 
> @Kinjin  ?


Hello


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 11, 2020)

Good evening 

Anyone knows till when the manga will be on break, ty


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening
> 
> Anyone knows till when the manga will be on break, ty


Spoilers should drop on January 15/16. Chapter is officially out on January 19.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Skypeia was 1 of the best arc in OP
> 
> Calgara and Noland Flashback is arguably the best ever Flashback in OP


Nah,it was out of place and the reason why i stopped One Piece for several years

Story was garbage
Villains was stupid
The good guys like Viper was crap
Pseudo Drama,as almost always

Best arc is still TB


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Not sure if funny or just disturbing...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Nah,it was out of place and the reason why i stopped One Piece for several years
> 
> Story was garbage
> Villains was stupid
> ...


You like FT .... :gitgud


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> The good guys like Viper was crap



Can you explain us the difference in character between Viper and Acnologia?


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can you explain us the difference in character between Viper and Acnologia?


1 has impact to the story and the other one is irrelevant

Viper is now for what good?Or Skypia?Or Enel?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> 1 has impact to the story and the other one is irrelevant


Acnologia is a shit tier character that was defeated with the power of friendship!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 11, 2020)

Tornado said:


> I know what this is about. You still angry about me saying Drake > Law
> 
> Ok then,,, X Drake >= Law
> 
> I will even give you Drake = Law inside Law's room


You can't fool me Gledaniaa


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Nah,it was out of place and the reason why i stopped One Piece for several years
> 
> *Story was garbage
> Villains was stupid
> ...





Come on, Acno


----------



## Irene (Jan 11, 2020)

God Usopp vs Enel alone  was like one of the best moments in One Piece .


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> 1 has impact to the story and the other one is irrelevant
> 
> Viper is now for what good?Or Skypia?Or Enel?



That's not what I'm asking. I do see a difference, but not such a drastical that you call one shit, and the other the best (?).


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's not what I'm asking. I do see a difference, but not such a drastical that you call one shit, and the other the best (?).


Well..it is common that anyone can bare the smell of his own shit, but not the ones of the others...lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline did you see the master vs his student? LeBron with 35 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists *in only 32 minutes!*





DeVision said:


> No AD no problem.
> But Dončić is still great.
> 
> Like I said, the Lakers are getting better with time. They're gonna win the title if everyone stays healthy.


Nice game Bron!..  he better do the same when he will face kwahi next time, or do it constantly when playoff serious basketball time start....finger crossed...XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice game Bron!..  he better do the same when he will face kwahi next time, or do it constantly when playoff serious basketball time start....finger crossed...XD



Playoff Lebron >>>>>>> Playoff Kawhi


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Playoff Lebron >>>>>>> Playoff Kawhi


Last year says otherwise..sorry.. who's the final MVP?
We are lucky to be able to wait and see..I hope to see a conference finals all made in LA... But at this stage i would be gladly accept Dallas as one contenter.. who know if Luca gonna switch gears and start playing more selfish...he would go for a 50 points game easy


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Last year says otherwise..sorry.. who's the final MVP?
> We are lucky to be able to wait and see..I hope to see a conference finals all made in LA... But at this stage i would be gladly accept Dallas as one contenter.. who know if Luca gonna switch gears and start playing more selfish...he would go for a 50 points game easy



Lebron wasn't in the playoffs...and Kawhi would never have been the finals MVP if KD wasn't injured for the finals too. Kawhi got lucky no.1 and no.2, Lebron and KD were out.


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Playoff Lebron >>>>>>> Playoff Kawhi


Jordan play off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LeBron...... XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Jordan play off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LeBron...... XD



Stats wise Lebron has more points, rebounds, assists, steals, blocks in the playoffs. 

Put some more respect on the King, you act like he's a bum.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Whats this with granting players mythical status because of post-season success?


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Leaving Lebron not being the best player anymore aside for a minute, have any of you read Record of Ragnarok? I'm reading it now and its fun. Best way to describe it is probably a mythical version of Kengan Ashura.


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Stats wise Lebron has more points, rebounds, assists, steals, blocks in the playoffs.
> 
> Put some more respect on the King, you act like he's a bum.


So does stat really matter? Yes or not? ...I am playing along with it..there is no doubt LeBron will end up in the mount Rushmore...as one of the top 5 players to ever played...which is a great feat and archivement if you ask me, but he is no goat, that's for sure...

Here..about what we were talking the other day over brin playing in the Micheal era or in his time...my bet is that he wouldn't have become who is now....
By the way I like LeBron , he has been the face of the NBA for the last decade, no was was better then him even if he lost chips on the way... anyway I am just objective and today NBA has a new king! 

That's kwahi Leonard..and forgive me he deserve that too, he came into the league as a normal good defending player..and look who is become? The only player that resemble more the old fashion MJ stile of play


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> So does stat really matter? Yes or not? ...I am playing along with it..there is no doubt LeBron will end up in the mount Rushmore...as one of the top 5 players to ever played...which is a great feat and archivement if you ask me, but he is no goat, that's for sure...
> 
> Here..about what we were talking the other day over brin playing in the Micheal era or in his time...my bet is that he wouldn't have become who is now....
> By the way I like LeBron , he has been the face of the NBA for the last decade, no was was better then him even if he lost chips on the way... anyway I am just objective and today NBA has a new king!
> ...



Lebron will be holding the trophy come June!


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Giannis just doesn't exist or something?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Giannis just doesn't exist or something?



Reckon he will get to the finals but Bucks are not better than Lebron + AD Lakers


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Giannis just doesn't exist or something?


Lol..he does but he is just on the other side ATM...I wish to see him join Dallas..can you imagine Gianni's and Luca together?... We couldn't ask more tbh....that is a multiple championship duo right there, but I wouldn't mind to see a dual rivalry over eat and west where each of them is the top players of each division...


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Reckon he will get to the finals but Bucks are not better than Lebron + AD Lakers



Yeah Lakers are favorites for the championship (although just barely imo with multiple teams having very realistic championship chances) but I mean Giannis as a player has just been insane. Would add Harden as well as better than Bron but he's been inefficient as well lately so idk.


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Reckon he will get to the finals but Bucks are not better than Lebron + AD Lakers


Excuse me sir..xdBy the way guys..what do you rekon about a full recovery nets squad with Irving and kd for the chip? Not enough still?..next year obviously...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

PC:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

If Kyrie and KD can stay healthy and not start any drama they'd definitely be legit title contenders but both of those factors are pretty big ifs.


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Giannis just doesn't exist or something?


He might get the double crown this year's ..why not?... He is the well deserved reign MVP for a reason....bit still this year race has really good option and all of them would actually be worthy of it so far.. starting from harden , going for LeBron and also Gianni and Luca obviously..
Each nominee has a good and solid reason to get it imo...
You know....harden deserve it for his own consistency
LeBron become at his 17 year of NBA is still playing that good
Gianni's becouse he is still improving so by default if he on it last year this year he udeven better lol
Then lastbutnot the least as we can see is Luca doncic.. have s stats speaks alone but not just that, everyone can see what he has to offer and the sky is the limit this kid...he would also deserve it but he has plenty of time to get his MVP in the next future


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Both Luka and Lebron could've been MVP in a different season but Giannis and Harden are improving on their already insane stats from last season. Its a two man race again imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

@T.D.A


*Spoiler*: __ 







That in the circle is a KKG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


@Oreki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron will be holding the trophy come June!


Is gonna be well deserved too all consider..maybe he is not really the mvp this season but still..for his age..he is...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

@Blade 


@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Blade (Jan 11, 2020)

budokai 3 and budokai tenkaichi 3 are still far better than this


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Just imagine the same thing with advanced haki...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


@Mariko  imagine that with advance COA!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko  imagine that with advance COA!



What I meant I guess...


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What I meant I guess...


Ok my bad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2020)

Is there any place one can read/download Ace and Law novels fully translated* ?*


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Is there any place one can read/download Ace and Law novels fully translated* ?*


No. Buy it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> No. Buy it.


Where ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> budokai 3 and budokai tenkaichi 3 are still far better than this



Who are you boy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Where ?


Try amazon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Try amazon.


Is it translated ?


----------



## Blade (Jan 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who are you boy?




why you quoted me, hoe?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who are you boy?





Blade said:


> why you quoted me, hoe?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> why you quoted me, hoe?



Why not?

Who are you?


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Is it translated ?


Nope. Far as I'm aware theres only fan translations for those things and they're basically only quick summaries of the most  interesting parts.


----------



## Blade (Jan 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why not?
> 
> Who are you?




go away, you smell


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Is there any place one can read/download Ace and Law novels fully translated* ?*


Yes i will send you the link clean and safe...xd...no worries just open it and let the redline virus infect you


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> go away, you smell



Probably...

But who are you?


----------



## Blade (Jan 11, 2020)

if any of you nerds, tag me again, without knowing him

he is gonna get 30k neg barrage and a trolling too, for a month


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bullet looks cool af!


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> if any of you nerds, tag me again, without knowing him
> 
> he is gonna get 30k neg barrage and a trolling too, for a month


Who tagged you blade? Tell the name of the one to thanks for it..lol


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> if any of you nerds, tag me again, without knowing him
> 
> he is gonna get 30k neg barrage and a trolling too, for a month



Let's go boy.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

TF ... is happening


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

@Blade 

Who are you?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Gun so it sucks


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> TF ... is happening


That just hype for chapter 968.. Kaido Vs slice and dice goden


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> no kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Gun so it sucks


The movie is not bad but not even so good imo


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> The movie is not bad but not even so good imo


it is okis


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2020)

Boys pretending.

At least @Krory has balls. 

Js.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

@T.D.A

Found your add 13:43.

Damn that was sexist, those pigs 

Sexist is not a meaningless word


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice how they had to make sure Zoro wasn't in the fight otherwise the Supernova would have easily won


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Found your add 13:43.
> 
> ...



Did you even bother reading ASA's explanation?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Notice how they had to make sure Zoro wasn't in the fight otherwise the Supernova would have easily won


Zoro was trying to cut a rock, thank god WSS was there


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Did you even bother reading ASA's explanation?


I quoted that for you but again you don't care.

And they were insinuating that because there were no women in an ad for products that are for males in that company(90% of their customers) then the ad says there are no women in tech or in those professions, GTFO and smell some reality.

So fuck all cream related ads, such sexism should not be there.

Some of you don't even understand what marketing is.

or you can do this :
And lose billion for stupidity.

And mate that is a sexist ad not what was banned.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Notice how they had to make sure Zoro wasn't in the fight otherwise the Supernova would have easily won



I was wondering why he's missing. But don't wanna spoil myself too much. 

Btw. Mariko vs Blade, who wins?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw. Mariko vs Blade, who wins?


@Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I quoted that for you but again you don't care.
> 
> And they were insinuating that because there were no women in an ad for products that are for males in that company(90% of their customers) then the ad says there are no women in tech or in those professions, GTFO and smell some reality.



Stop BSing, rather than link to some random youtuber who are just looking for views, I'll copy and paste the actual explanation and reasons so you can have a read. You're conveniently dumbing down the reasons so you can put forth your agenda:

_Upheld

The BCAP Code stated “Advertisements must not include gender stereotypes that are likely to cause harm, or serious or widespread offence”. The joint CAP and BCAP “Advertising guidance on depicting gender stereotypes likely to cause harm or serious or widespread offence” said that gender-stereotypical characteristics included occupations or positions and also attributes or behaviours usually associated with a specific gender. It added that ads may feature people undertaking gender-stereotypical roles but they should take care to avoid suggesting that stereotypical roles or characteristics were always uniquely associated with one gender; were the only options available to one gender; or were never carried out or displayed by another gender. The guidance also stated that, subject to the guiding principles, neither the rule nor the guidance were intended to prevent ads from featuring one gender only, including in ads for products developed for and aimed at one gender.

The ad began with a PC exploding and went on to state “freedom, individuality and choice” before referencing a number of specialist and creative roles in quick succession, encompassing leisure pursuits and professional positions, not just limited to information technology, but in the creative and artistic industries and entertainment, namely: players/gamers, creators, editors, music makers, techies, coders and illustrators. We considered that the voice-over and fast-paced series of scenes in the ad conveyed a sense of excitement and opportunity and implied that those depicted in the ad were innovative, highly skilled and achieving excellence in the roles and careers mentioned and that those watching should aspire to excel in them too. However, the ad repeatedly cut to images of only men, who were both prominent and central to the ad’s message of opportunity and excellence across multiple desirable career paths. We therefore considered that the ad implied that excellence in those roles and fields would be seen as the preserve of men. Because of that, we considered that the ad went further than just featuring a cross-section of the advertiser’s core customer base and implied that only men could excel in those roles.

Although the guidance did not prohibit ads from featuring only one gender, we considered that because the ad strongly implied only men could excel in the specialisms and roles depicted we concluded the ad presented gender stereotypes in way that was likely to cause harm and therefore breached the Code.

The ad breached BCAP Code rule 4.14 (Harm and offence)._


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> that *are likely to cause harm*,


Full stop, that is not quantifiable mate!


T.D.A said:


> widespread offence”


Again BS!

There 8 twitter offended people


T.D.A said:


> Although the guidance did not prohibit ads from featuring only one gender


Well it did so ...


T.D.A said:


> strongly implied only men could excel in the specialisms and roles depicted we concluded the ad presented gender stereotypes in way that was likely to cause harm and therefore breached the Code.


Projecting much the ADA.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Stop BSing, rather than link to some random youtuber who are just looking for views, I'll copy and paste the actual explanation and reasons so you can have a read. You're conveniently dumbing down the reasons so you can put forth your agenda:
> 
> _Upheld
> 
> ...


HERE AN ADD THAT DOES THAT:


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Full stop, that is not quantifiable mate!
> 
> Again BS!
> 
> ...



Just because something isn't quantifiable doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Just because something isn't quantifiable doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


So I say I am offended so because of that I can ban your work ... yep tell me more mate!

You sound like a ... yeah whatever you guys decided to live this way, don't tell me that I told you so when it will bite in the ass.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> HERE AN ADD THAT DOES THAT:



The only harm in this ad is the right wing snowflakes crying about it who are offended, which for everyone else is actually a public benefit.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *The only harm in this ad is the right wing snowflakes* crying about it who are offended, which for everyone else is actually a public benefit.


It did nothing but 15% stock loss, I wonder why that was. That was a public benefit, people losing money 

Nah mate, that is stereotype 101 right there, the same as you saying that those that do not see it as you are right-wing snowflakes, yes preach some more, but only on one side.

You are a 101 stereotype, as I told you if I reverse it, it is not sexism, check.

Now I am convinced.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It did nothing but *15% stock loss, I wonder why that was.*
> 
> Nah mate, that is stereotype 101 right there, the same as you saying that those that do not see it as you are right-wing snowflakes, yes preach some more, but only on one side.
> 
> ...



Probs because some weak ass men got outraged by it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2020)

You're both dumb.

There, argument settled.

You're welcome.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Probs because some weak ass men got outraged by it.


Yes because Investors are weak ass men, again stereotyping or are you saying that women can't invest?

No mate customers stop buying products because well that was a stupid ad. You advertise your product to your customers, don't tell them what to think ... Fuck off company.

I can show you 10 more cases of this because well I am investing myself but do live in your fantasy.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Krory said:


> You're both dumb.
> 
> There, argument settled.
> 
> You're welcome.


I agree with that.

Amen.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes because Investors are weak ass men, again stereotyping or are you saying that women can't invest?
> 
> No mate customers stop buying products because well that was a stupid add.
> 
> I can show you 10 more cases of this because well I am investing myself but do live in your fantasy.



Only an idiot would stop buying Gillette because of that one ad.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Only an idiot would stop buying Gillette because of that one ad.


Are you telling yourself this mantra each day before bed? 

You are calling people idiots because they don't share your beliefs, tell me more!

But again you ignored the females only adds ... because of reasons 

Are you telling me males can't be makeup artists you sexist 

Virtues are not universal because sexism is not universal 

I am done, at least I saw something interesting today.

Now I can go  and donate some money for a female formal admin in here that had an accident and call myself sexist after doing that with pleasure


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Are you telling yourself this mantra each day before bed?
> 
> You are calling people idiots because they don't share your beliefs, tell me more!
> 
> ...



No you can call people idiots if they do something idiotic. Also have you considered that maybe the reason why sales for razors are going down is because more men are keeping beards - who even clean shaves nowadays?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Also have you considered that maybe the reason why sales for razors are going down is because more men are keeping beards - who even clean shaves nowadays?


Stocks went done because of people not shaving and that accured exactly after that.

Yeah ... coming from someone with a beard.

But nice faint, it was because of not shaving I guess.

This also happened for Nike but I guess they decided to not wear sports shoes to match their beards.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Stocks went done because of people not shaving and that accured exactly after that.
> 
> Yeah ... coming from someone with a beard.



That was most likely a short term reaction fall, but razor demand has been steadily declining with the rise of beards.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That was most likely a short term reaction fall, but razor demand has been steadily declining with the rise of beards.


It was not short it was a fiscal quarter, and not it was not that proportional ...

But whatever you will defend whatever does not justify your stance.

But again I can give you: Nike exemples.

Movies: Ghost Busters, Oceans female version, Terminator female version, Catwoman, New Doctor Who: all flopped and all have one thing in common.

Let's not forget the new SW


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Has the comeback of the beard really been that drastic? Clean shave or stubble are still the most common here at least.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Has the comeback of the beard really been that drastic? Clean shave or stubble are still the most common here at least.


Of course not!


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2020)

I can see why this place doesn't have the "dumb" rating.

Every post would have one. It'd be madness.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It was not short it was a fiscal quarter, and not it was not that proportional ...
> 
> But what ever you will defend whatever does not justify your stance.



And what's my stance? You're the one who vehemently opposes the ad ban.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 11, 2020)

Krory said:


> I can see why this place doesn't have the "dumb" rating.
> 
> Every post would have one. It'd be madness.



I thought tier specialist worked for that.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> And what's my stance? You're the one who vehemently opposes the ad ban.




I hope you are playing but I got bored midway 


T.D.A said:


> Only an idiot would stop buying Gillette because of that one ad.


It is only sexist when it suits your believes, sexism is discrimination based on sex, see that Gillet add and reverse the gender if you are ok with that then good luck mate.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 11, 2020)

What the heck is happening here.


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

[Blocked Domain] forum is pretty funny.I made a acc today and yeah...looks like Fuji can mid-diff Oden and Kaido was not Yonkoulevel


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> [Blocked Domain] forum is pretty funny.I made a acc today and yeah...looks like Fuji can mid-diff Oden and Kaido was not Yonkoulevel


WG is greatness


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I hope you are playing but I got bored midway



Yes it would be idiotic to stop buying Gilette because of that one ad. Thin skinned.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> [Blocked Domain] forum is pretty funny.I made a acc today and yeah...looks like Fuji can mid-diff Oden and Kaido was not Yonkoulevel


They believe that Pica is YC2  and Zoro was FM level in Fishman Island.

O and Zoro was stronger vs Luffy until WCI or something.

Also, they attacked some of my female's friends but I guess my sexist ass can't say that


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yes it would be idiotic to stop buying Gilette because of that one ad. Thin skinned.


Yes, it is idiotic to ban and ad because it has no women in it, Thin-skinned.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes, it is idiotic to ban and ad because it has no women in it, Thin-skinned. oiji



Tell that to the ASA then (even though they clearly say you can feature ads with only one gender). Write a complaint.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Tell that to the ASA then (even though they clearly say you can feature ads with only one gender). Write a complaint.


Sorry UK arrests Grannies for telling some Muslims people to not stand on off-limits grounds and arrests people for making jokes that are offensive.

O and lynched a feminist as JK  for being homophobic for agreeing that yes males can't be females.
Nah I will just read it, feel a little sad and forget it.

There can be ads with only males but we are baning this one that has only males because we believe that you are not including females in your ad for products that 90% of the buyers are males. That makes sense ... sure does. Like making ads for lipsticks but for males.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> They believe that Pica is YC2  and Zoro was FM level in Fishman Island.
> 
> O and Zoro was stronger vs Luffy until WCI or something.
> 
> Also, they attacked some of my female's friends but I guess my sexist ass can't say that



You mean Zoro Brainers believe those things. Zoro Brainers are just a more vocal group on WG.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You mean Zoro Brainers believe those things. Zoro Brainers are just a more vocal group on WG.


I mean those that make 95% of the threads there.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I mean those that make 95% of the threads there.



It's just Z boys with dupes repping and replying to each other en mass. But I think a certain level of toxicity is what makes WG fun and entertaining. Mods are more lax there.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sorry UK arrests Grannies for telling some Muslims people to not stand on off-limits grounds and arrests people for making jokes that are offensive.
> 
> O and lynched a feminist as JK  for being homophobic for agreeing that yes males can't be females.
> Nah I will just read it, feel a little sad and forget it.
> ...



lmao stop making stuff up now.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lmao stop making stuff up now.




The moment when I know more about UK vs you.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The moment when I know more about UK vs you.



You clearly don't mate. Delusional.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You clearly don't mate. Delusional.


Yes, I saw that when you agreed with the ban of one ad and not the other.

Or when you called those that do not like the Gillet ad right-wing snowflakes and the investor's weak men when they could have been women also. O and the was stereotyping of that ad not like what you did when saying that 

Delusion he says.


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> They believe that Pica is YC2  and Zoro was FM level in Fishman Island.
> 
> O and Zoro was stronger vs Luffy until WCI or something.
> 
> Also, they attacked some of my female's friends but I guess my sexist ass can't say that


Pica YC2?No wonder they think Doffy is firstmate level

As well as Kizaru~Kaido...

I doubt i become active on WG.Its more or less OJ 2.0.You get 100000000 likes and the topic is still the same.

Do you have a acc on WG?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes, I saw that when you agreed with the ban of one ad and not the other.
> 
> O when you called those that do not like the Gillet ad right-wing snowflakes and the investor's weak men when they could of have been women also. O and that the was stereotyping not like what you did when saying that
> 
> Delusion he says.



Feel free to send a complaint to some regulator about how snowflake men are being mistreated.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Do you have a acc on WG?


I asked the admin to remove it when they attacked my friend by using some comments that she had with me on another forum or discord.

O those guys were saying a lot of dick jokes to a female and made pedo jokes before but well that is that!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> how snowflake men are being mistreated.


You are saying something about generalizing, and a man telling that many men are snowflakes behind a keyboard is hilarious.


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I asked the admin to remove it when they attacked my friend by using some comments that she had with me on another forum or discord.
> 
> O those guys were saying a lot of dick jokes to a female and made pedo jokes before but well that is that!


Wait,wait.Didnt Larsi had the same problem in the last days of OJ?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Didnt Larsi had the same problem in the last days of OJ?


Those are the same people that did that to Larsi. They have some problems with females, they probably feel better for saying those retarded things.

I am glad I was working that week, If not ... well, let's say they would have baned me after that incident.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Notice how they had to make sure Zoro wasn't in the fight otherwise the Supernova would have easily won


same with Law 

Bullet canonically loses to *swordsmen (Roger)*, so they had to take out Law and Zoro out


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those are the same people that did that to Larsi. They have some problems with females, they probably feel better for saying those retarded things.
> 
> I am glad I was working that week, If not ... well, let's say they would have baned me after that incident.


Do i know this guys?Is Veku a part of them?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Do i know this guys?Is Veku a part of them?


You know them or him, but I will not name him or them, he does not deserve that much importance from me!

And I don't think veku was apart it.

And it happened I believe because I challenge his translations and work ethics and used Boby chan to prove it, then he backtracked, Bogard then came to his defense and well he called me a tool then when I said we'll see that I told you they are not acting in good faith he deleted my messages regarding that.

Then they used some message that she said to me about the forum and that escalated.

I gave you a lot of hints, you can find them if you want.

All of that for some fucking translation to wank Mihawk and some say why I dislike those that do that.


----------



## Redline (Jan 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I was wondering why he's missing. But don't wanna spoil myself too much.
> 
> Btw. Mariko vs Blade, who wins?


Wonder why he was missing? Lol you know lolonoa...he just got lost in translation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2020)

@Ren. QMS feets you well.

Go back your previous name


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those are the same people that did that to Larsi. They have some problems with females, they probably feel better for saying those retarded things.
> 
> I am glad I was working that week, If not ... well, let's say they would have baned me after that incident.



Every time I come in here you're always going on about some men vs female nonsense. Go to the cafe if you wanna have that debate, this place is to chill.


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You know them or him, but I will not name him or them, he does not deserve that much importance from me!
> 
> And I don't think veku was apart it.
> 
> ...


Well,WG is like OJ a forum based on 1 Series.Like Fairy Tail Base,where i got permabanned twice and some people said i should leave because "If you hate the series,stop reading it"

And such "based on series XYZ" forum are well known for being almost full of retards/crykids


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2020)

@Acno Mihawk in the new One Piece episode.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Zoro was FM level in Fishman Island.


Well, at least they did one thing right


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 11, 2020)

@Redline 

You Lost bet or Something ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Redline
> 
> You Lost bet or Something ?



Happy birthday dude.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2020)

how did they massacre my boy ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2020)

inb4 Shanks = Zhanks


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2020)

Lets see what Ja's thoughts are on Shanks vs Mihawk.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2020)

Wait. What is this thread?

Jarule like this assh*le: 
 ?


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait. What is this thread?
> 
> Jarule like this assh*le:
> ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2020)

Soca said:


>





So it begins, the downfall of the Hawk.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2020)

No, like Mihawk.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarule


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Ren. QMS feets you well.
> 
> Go back your previous name


Maybe but this is part of my real name so  ...

A guide for some that want to build a PC:


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Jarule


:gitgud


----------



## Irene (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarule omg 



Sanji's final opponent !


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

"Many of you will probably remember
@Naruko , our old admin and FC moderator that is so sweet and willing to lend a hand to everyone. Unfortunately she had an accident and has been in physical recovery for the last few weeks.

Her insurance will stop paying and it's too much money for her. @Naruto has set a gofundme for her: 
The mod team has decided to share in hopes it can reach more people.


Thank you all who will check the thread and help in any way you can. We are all aware that not everybody can spare any money, and it will be okay too. Thanks to everyone who read the thread. And thank you too if you can share. Anything helps, really, and she'll be grateful for it."



BUMP


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Soca said:


>





Mysticreader said:


> Jarule


The new rookie of the year!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto has set a gofundme for her:



Actually Ane did it, but she left NF.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Actually Ane did it, but she left NF.


Naruto did it. You quoted ane's own words and the gofundme page even states Naruto started it.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Naruto did it. You quoted ane's own words and the gofundme page even states Naruto started it.



Thread was started by Ane. All what I know.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Irrelevant points from both of you ... that was not the point of my post



My point was just reminding Ane started the thread. No more. 

Cause she was a friend.


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Redline
> 
> You Lost bet or Something ?


Naaaa... that's the powa of my own free will!. That's the powa of a D! Xd
Next week I will wear this one...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And Naruto made the go fund me and is administrating the money.
> 
> But again kind of irrelevant information.
> 
> Damn I am not going to argue about this



Arguing about what?

Is there even a debate? I just said Ane started the thread. Fact. No debate here.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Arguing about what?


Let's drop it!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaaa... that's the powa of my own free will!. That's the powa of a D! Xd
> Next week I will wear this one...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll block you.


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Even this one looks like a D from the void century  to me..lol

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2020)

Jamal Mihawk


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Actually Ane did it, but she left NF.



Diego is Naruto no?



@Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Diego is Naruto no?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ren.


Yes.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll block you.


Lmaooo..why don...all becouse and me against Lakers for the chip?
I wonder why...


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll block you.



There has genuinely not been one image I haven't adblocked from that cat yet. He reminds me of another dude that used to wear or post weird stuff but I can't remember their name atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Diego is Naruto no?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ren.



Rahhh. 

I said it. I thought it was about the thread in the Alley. Ane did it.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Rahhh.
> 
> I said it. I thought it was about the thread in the Alley. Ane did it.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

@Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...

- Sending death threats to mods in TMF
- Joking over him going to suicide
- Spamming dupes
-negging @Flame (lmao why did he ask you to die bruh ?)
-Getting perma banned both in NF and TMF

Didn't see that coming. He was pretty cool and chill until now  not even gilga reached that level. What happened ? @Shrike @Mariko any idea ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...
> 
> - Sending death threats to mods in TMF
> - Joking over him going to suicide
> ...



Maybe he was always a jerk and you never noticed.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe he was always a jerk and you never noticed.



Doubt it. He was very normal and kind from what I saw both here and in TMF.

This shit is creepy


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Doubt it. He was very normal and kind from what I saw both here and in TMF.
> 
> This shit is creepy



Mental health issues.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh wow I thought it was a gimmick at first, thats disturbing.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## MO (Jan 12, 2020)

don't know what happened to neko. he changed when he came back from his hiatus.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


>



There's a whole series:

Part 2: Part 3: Part 4: Part 5:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Doubt it. He was very normal and kind from what I saw both here and in TMF.
> 
> This shit is creepy


He has weak resolve. I’m still waiting for him to come kill me at home.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> He has weak resolve. I’m still waiting for him to come kill me at home.



He sent a death neg to you too ?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> He sent a death neg to you too ?



he said “die pls” in his neg. 

also in the second thread he says “First i kill Soca, then i kill Charlotte, then i kill Flame and then i kill Seraphonix”. If Soca dies I’ll start to get a bit worried. Luckily I’m last on the hit list.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...
> 
> - Sending death threats to mods in TMF
> - Joking over him going to suicide
> ...



SW9 maybe


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> he said “die pls” in his neg.
> 
> also in the second thread he says “First i kill Soca, then i kill Charlotte, then i kill Flame and then i kill Seraphonix”. If Soca dies I’ll start to get a bit worried. Luckily I’m last on the hit list.



Are you also in gilga's list ?

Pocalysp didn't post in almost one year and Admiral kizaru too , both were baiting him hard. Carefull.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Are you also in gilga's list ?
> 
> Pocalysp didn't post in almost one year and Admiral kizaru too , both were baiting him hard. Carefull.


I was on gilga’s list of people who should be banned. I didn’t shit on BM as much as others so I think I’m safe.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Are you also in gilga's list ?
> 
> Pocalysp didn't post in almost one year and Admiral kizaru too , both were baiting him hard. Carefull.


I was on Gilga's list and I barely did anything


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Soca said:


> There has genuinely not been one image I haven't adblocked from that cat yet. He reminds me of another dude that used to wear or post weird stuff but I can't remember their name atm.


Lol.. it's all your fault o soca Chan!
You are the one who kept on insisting on me to join Naruto forum... remember..!?! Lmaooo


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I was on Gilga's list and I barely did anything



carefull , he's coming


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Naniiiii!? Lol


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2020)

Soca said:


> There has genuinely not been one image I haven't adblocked from that cat yet. He reminds me of another dude that used to wear or post weird stuff but I can't remember their name atm.




I might do it as well. XD


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I might do it as well. XD


Don pussi... eheheh do we have to wear Korean titties for looking all right? Or any other bounching butt or boobs for the matter?.. just be real....a bit of everything it's ok imo
Do you think it's difficult for me to wear beautiful girl avy and Sig from now on?.. that's too easy


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Mental health issues.


We all have same... Expecially when some thinks they don't lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Trafalgar Rao !


----------



## Flame (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...
> 
> - Sending death threats to mods in TMF
> - Joking over him going to suicide
> ...


I have no idea what he was on about. Who cares tho lol

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Trafalgar Rao !


Happy b..raooooo...


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> I have no idea what he was on about. Who cares tho lol
> 
> Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Redline (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...
> 
> - Sending death threats to mods in TMF
> - Joking over him going to suicide
> ...


Kids nowdays....


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2020)

Clippers lose again.  @Redline @Don King at this rate they might get knocked out of the 1st round


----------



## Tornado (Jan 13, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> You can't fool me Gledaniaa


I can't be Glediania's alt/dupe

He thinks Mihawk > Shanks and I think Shanks > Migawk. Only thing we agree on is X drake vs Law. 

And Check our join dates 

PS: reason I don't have an avatar/sig is because I'm unable to decide on one.


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers lose again.  @Redline @Don King at this rate they might get knocked out of the 1st round


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> I can't be Glediania's alt/dupe
> 
> He thinks Mihawk > Shanks and I think Shanks > Migawk. Only thing we agree on is X drake vs Law.
> 
> ...


 No worries Rao, I will give you one of my amazing avy for free....do you want one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornado (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> No worries Rao, I will give you one of my amazing avy for free....do you want one?


Thanks man, why not


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Thanks man, why not


Actually he asked me


----------



## Tornado (Jan 13, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Actually he asked me


But he quoted me 

Sok, you can have it.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Are you also in gilga's list ?


I feel excluded


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I feel excluded



you're on the zoro legion death list (especially T.D.A) the same way @tejas8055 is on the Admiral gang and Mihawk church death list. 

As for me , everyone is on my death list for mocking Drake ...

I feel alone


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Lol Drake


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> you're on the Zoro legion death list (especially T.D.A)


That does not matter, I know more about Zoro then him and swords in general, what I do not know is how to wank a character to that level ... and T.D.A is pretty god with  Zoro's PL he exaggerates like all Z boys.

You should have seen @Shishio ishere  on WG:
He believes that Zoro was stronger than Luffy, that a fight between him and Luffy will always be won by Zoro, Pica is YC2, Zoro was stronger than Katakuri after TS, PK Luffy gets defeated by EOS Zoro with high diff or something etc.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> But he quoted me
> 
> Sok, you can have it.


Nvm you can have it , Bro


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> But he quoted me
> 
> Sok, you can have it.


I will give you one each ....do you prefer a monster avy or a twerking butt?


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> you're on the zoro legion death list (especially T.D.A) the same way @tejas8055 is on the Admiral gang and Mihawk church death list.
> 
> As for me , everyone is on my death list for mocking Drake ...
> 
> I feel alone


Zorro X drake! The short arms weakass Dino?   Come on Sanji would fodderize him.low diff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

.. Laughtel


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Laugh tale is one of the worst names ever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Raughter


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Zorro X drake! The short arms weakass Dino?   Come on Sanji would fodderize him.low diff




Sanji low diff oden you mean ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

I raffed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

wait i only just realized ..

Laugh Tale means not just 'tale' = "imaginative narrative of an event"
but also "laugh_ter_"





GODA the genius


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughdania


----------



## Tornado (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will give you one each ....do you prefer a monster avy or a twerking butt?


Monster


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *That does not matter, I know more about Zoro then him and swords in general, *what I do not know is how to wank a character to that level ... and T.D.A is pretty god with  Zoro's PL he exaggerates like all Z boys.
> 
> You should have seen @Shishio ishere  on WG:
> He believes that Zoro was stronger than Luffy, that a fight between him and Luffy will always be won by Zoro, Pica is YC2, Zoro was stronger than Katakuri after TS, PK Luffy gets defeated by EOS Zoro with high diff or something etc.



Which dojo did you train in?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shanks - nothing (i dont hate him  ), just his cancer fandom and their refusal to give respecc to WSS



Not a shanks fan but him >  is written on the stars.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Vegeta became actual shit-tier character ever since Android saga  whats to like about a small, perpetually angly, insecure manlet



I stopped DB right after gohan fought cell when ma boys picolo and gohan were great so I don't know for the rest. 


Apparently they became useless and boring afterwards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Not a shanks fan but him >  is written on the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gohan is a useless nerd yes
Piccolo is an actual babysitter


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gohan is a useless nerd yes
> Piccolo is an actual babysitter



This part of DB wont exist in my brain.

 I'll put it somewhere in the void along boruto and SW9


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> t him >  is written on the stars.


i dont really care about Shanks vs Akainu tbh (C3 are all yonkou-lvl tho), only Shanks vs Mihawk

and Akainu will be one of the major Final War fights, his PL will be fine


----------



## Irene (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Oh I don't hate him. I blame oda for so many things so far
> 
> I think the only chars I hate are perospero and kidd


I know for Kidd he is cooler than Drake .. 
But why do you hate Perospero ?  i am curious


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Monster


Sold..I am working now I will post it this evening for ya..xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont really care about Shanks vs Akainu tbh (C3 are all yonkou-lvl tho), only Shanks vs Mihawk



So you think it's okay when sera and tejas says that Shanks and his FM scared the shit out of Akainu/kizaru or Shanks can solo 2 admirals?  




Nanami said:


> I know for Kidd he is cooler than Drake




Nope.



Nanami said:


> But why do you hate Perospero ?



Design + p*d*p**** vibe

+ I met 2 guys here and in TMF who putted him equal or above katakuri .... they were so cancerous


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which dojo did you train in?


Dark Souls :gitgud

In RL I only had semi contact mix martial arts!


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Not a shanks fan but him >  is written on the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gohan has some good moments in the buu arc


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Dark Souls :gitgud
> 
> In RL I only had semi contact mix martial arts!


in real life I am a second Dan black belt of Karate..but I stopped years ago...never use it in any fight I have been too thou..I mean not certain kicks that are too dangerous to use..one expecially ...one that might kill...
That's why I am not scared of 2 meters tall body builder either...


----------



## Patrick (Jan 13, 2020)

Combat sports are fun, don't think I've seen any places that teach swordfighting here though. Maybe in some Amsterdam back alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> So you think it's okay when sera and tejas says that Shanks and his FM scared the shit out of Akainu/kizaru or Shanks can solo 2 admirals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao true he was creepy , but while watching WCI I liked him more than Kata he was interesting at least


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I liked him more than Kata


your taste in One Piece characters is truly awful


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> your taste in One Piece characters is truly awful



True. She like Kidd , and her favorite admiral is Akainu. (my actual *less *liked admiral)

By your standart her taste is mixed between good and bad.


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Lmao true he was creepy , but while watching WCI I liked him more than Kata he was interesting at least


Kata>Peros


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> her favorite admiral is Akainu.


i doubt that


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i doubt that



She said it on the "8 favorite list" + she often wanked the admirals in Orojackson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> She said it on the "8 favorite list" + she often wanked the admirals in *Orojackson*.


OJ is down and WG is the new OJ

Best place for Admiral wankers:bepo


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Kizaru is the best admiral.imo...
Overall...cool chilled, doesn't give a f..I like him better then any other marine aside the mighty Garp obviously


----------



## Irene (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i doubt that



You just don't doubt my love for admirals 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> your taste in One Piece characters is truly awful


Says the one who stan the most boring character aka Mihawk 

And yea Akainu is my fav one followed by Kizaru


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Nanami said:


> You just don't doubt my love for admirals
> 
> Says the one who stan the most boring character aka Mihawk
> 
> And yea Akainu is my fav one followed by Kizaru


 how to react


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaaa... that's the powa of my own free will!. That's the powa of a D! Xd
> Next week I will wear this one...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yr current one is better imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Best place for Admiral wankers:bepo


@Major Lee Hung  ...


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Major Lee Hung  ...


Yes,this guy...

Mr. Akainu is WSM


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Mr. Akainu is WSM


Wrong  he neg diffed WB in MF!


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wrong  he neg diffed WB in MF!


During Marin ford war Oda told us that Mihawk level is slightly above jozu or Vista..nothing more.... either you see it or you don't but still Mihawk fans gonna have to cope with it sooner or later lol


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

@Kinjin When will the next game be ready ? Any change for a Marine ford war zone ? Eastblue ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin When will the next game be ready ? Any change for a Marine ford war zone ? Eastblue ?


This weekend if there is indeed a break next week.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This weekend if there is indeed a break next week.



Is this gonna be a team batle ?

I dream about the day I can defeat @MasterBeast @Flame and most importantly , @Etherborn


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Is this gonna be a team batle ?
> 
> I dream about the day I can defeat @MasterBeast @Flame and most importantly , @Etherborn


Something like that


----------



## Mariko (Jan 13, 2020)

New drawing contest anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Monster


There you go Tornado...
Some monster avy for you to choose from
....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> There you go Tornado...
> Some monster avy for you to choose from
> ....


@Tornado
You better pick 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Is this gonna be a team batle ?
> 
> I dream about the day I can defeat @MasterBeast @Flame and most importantly , @Etherborn



That's funny. I still dream about the day I lose to you. Alas, it seems far off. Like One Piece ending, or Zoro surpassing Mihawk. Nevertheless, I will persevere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @Tornado
> You better pick 1


How about you Rao!?!?...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2020)

@Ren. What are you investing in currently?


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. What are you investing in currently?


Ripple..


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about you Rao!?!?...


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> New drawing contest anyone?



Let's make one. Let's draw T.D.A


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let's make one. Let's draw T.D.A


Here...


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here...



Let him be the judge. XD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2020)

@Soca

vac ban my ass until the 17 January

I need to focus on work 

@Shiba D. Inu @Flame Ryuuma >>> Mihawk


See you all


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Soca
> 
> vac ban my ass until the 19 January
> 
> ...


Just tell your parents to change the internet password and give it to you after the 19...lol
By the way...
Kinda like this Dallas team they all help each other , and each has his own time to shine... They are real teammayes and i bet they are enjoying playing together, watch out for the underdog..I am telling ya ..there is some magic around there...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let him be the judge. XD



0/10


----------



## Redline (Jan 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 0/10


How about this one?


Or you prefere the real deal..


This is Tda.... XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers lose again.  @Redline @Don King at this rate they might get knocked out of the 1st round


You bet they get knock out cause your boy record playing against Kawhi is not that good. Also, it's normal for new team8 to have this kind of problem when it comes playoff time the chemistry is going to be great. I heard Kawhi and PG didn't practice together


----------



## Tornado (Jan 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> There you go Tornado...
> Some monster avy for you to choose from
> ....


Awesome, thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2020)

my eyes


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 14, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Awesome, thanks man


Perfect avy man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> You bet they get knock out cause your boy record playing against Kawhi is not that good. Also, it's normal for new team8 to have this kind of problem when it comes playoff time the chemistry is going to be great. I heard Kawhi and PG didn't practice together



Clippers care too much about being better than the Lakers. It's going to be their downfall


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Even female zoro looks meh


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers care too much about being better than the Lakers. It's going to be their downfall


Agree, it's like they want the lakers now and they're too tired to try if it's not playoff games.


----------



## Irene (Jan 14, 2020)

If we are talking about genderbend , female Law looks the best  

And Male Nami is hot too


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers care too much about being better than the Lakers. It's going to be their downfall


Lol..we could say the same thing about Bron caring too much about wanting to be like MJ!...
The rest is history..
 6-0
 3-9
Game over...
If he gets to the final he will end up
3-11
But I see him ending his career 4-12..
Come on Bron you can win another one !!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 14, 2020)

Nanami said:


> And Male Nami is hot too


Really?


----------



## Irene (Jan 14, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Really?


Not buff nami smh 

This Nami 


Lmao site is blocked


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 14, 2020)

Bruhh


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..we could say the same thing about Bron *caring too much about wanting to be like MJ!...*
> The rest is history..
> 6-0
> 3-9
> ...



That was Kobe. Lebron’s game is totally different to MJs that’s why Jordan and Kobe stans don’t want him to do well


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That was Kobe. Lebron’s game is totally different to MJs that’s why Jordan and Kobe stans don’t want him to do well


Kobe?! True thing indeed...still underrated
MJ >>  LeBron.. 24/7 365!
Sorry TD but there is no argument on earth over LeBron better then Michael Jordan...
Just the way it is... Eos
But hold on, don't get me wrong you guys... LeBron James is a superstar! A great player..but he is not MJ, never been , never was, he only got his number..23..


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Really?


Nauuuuuu lol.. that s the worst nami swaan ever


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Bruhh


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 14, 2020)

Who?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Kobe?! True thing indeed...still underrated
> MJ >>  LeBron.. 24/7 365!
> Sorry TD but there is no argument on earth over LeBron better then Michael Jordan...
> Just the way it is... Eos
> But hold on, don't get me wrong you guys... LeBron James is a superstar! A great player..but he is not MJ, never been , never was, he only got his number..23..



Different players. Jordan is a better scorer and champion but Lebron is elite in all 3 categories scoring, assists and rebounds. Even if he’s not currently No.1 all time he is No.2! And the GOAT of his era


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Different players. Jordan is a better scorer and champion but Lebron is elite in all 3 categories scoring, assists and rebounds. Even if he’s not currently No.1 all time he is No.2! And the GOAT of his era


Finally agreed ...XD argument settled...


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 14, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> It has been awhile since I watched Detective Conan I should probably catch up on it


They showed the organization's final boss.

It's togomori. Conan's father in law


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> They showed the organization's final boss.
> 
> It's togomori. Conan's father in law



Richard always was suspicious


----------



## DeVision (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> They showed the organization's final boss.
> 
> It's togomori. Conan's father in law



It's fake, right? It's Shinichi's dad.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2020)

You know i've been watching hobbs and shaw seeing all those people working going about their normal lives,  they clearly get paid so they are actually doing a day's job.

It makes me wonder.  

Where do these people apply to be able to  work with international criminals?


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's fake, right? It's Shinichi's dad.


Bitch?

I wanted to him to catch up and think it's his fiancee's dad in  all them chapters


----------



## DeVision (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> Bitch?
> 
> I wanted to him to catch up and think it's his fiancee's dad in  all them chapters



I don't know. You could've lied to me too. XD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> Bitch?
> 
> I wanted to him to catch up and think it's his fiancee's dad in  all them chapters



You think I'm dumb don't you


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 14, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You think I'm dumb don't you


You believed that shit I swear


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> You believed that shit I swear



I rest my case. 

If you think I believed Richard is a mastermind villain. Then that means you think I'm dumb


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 14, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> If you think I believed Richard is a mastermind villain. Then that means you think I'm dumb


Stop saying Richard. It's togomori


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> Stop saying Richard. It's togomori



Its Richard.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

Fake news NBA time....
David booker to the Lakers


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

Edward Teach said:


> Stop saying Richard. It's togomori


No it's Tamagochi... XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fake news NBA time....
> David booker to the Lakers



Devin Booker's talent is wasted at the Suns, he would be a star in a playoff team.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 14, 2020)

A dope fan made drawing/ animation of Kaido vs Whitebeard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Devin Booker's talent is wasted at the Suns, he would be a star in a playoff team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm starting to like this guy, definitely the ROTY. I'm going to put the Grizzlies on my watch list from now on. 

@T.D.A @Redline He's looking like Doncic last year. a lot of potentials to be an all-star.


@DeVision How are you, bro? I rarely see you post nowadays, you used to rule this thread don.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 15, 2020)

After yesterdays games I'm completely positive Giannis will win MVP. 37 points in 21 minutes. 

Meanwhile Harden had 41 points, in 40 minutes on horribly efficient shooting. He was bricking 3s so hard he was getting offensive rebounds from them.

I don't understand how people downplay Westbrook for his inefficiency but think Harden should be a 5 time MVP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 15, 2020)

First day of classes in a few hours.  I hope the people are chill.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> First day of classes in a few hours.  I hope the people are chill.



I always worry about stuff like this too but never actually happened that a class had people so shit it became unbearable.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 15, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I always worry about stuff like this too but never actually happened that a class had people so shit it became unbearable.


It’s my last semester so I don’t have much to worry about.


----------



## Nox (Jan 15, 2020)

We on a quest with a Tribe. Its WAY to late pick a SIDE. Jack made them boys come alive. Better not fuck up the vibeeeeeee


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I'm starting to like this guy, definitely the ROTY. I'm going to put the Grizzlies on my watch list from now on.
> 
> @T.D.A @Redline He's looking like Doncic last year. a lot of potentials to be an all-star.
> 
> ...



Yeah Ja Morant could have a better career than Zion Williamson but he needs to get out of Memphis as soon as possible lol


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> @DeVision How are you, bro? I rarely see you post nowadays, you used to rule this thread don.



Dead tired bro. I started a new job, and I ain't home for most part of the day. And when I am free, I am resting. XD
It will be better once I find a new flat.
There's also the handball championchip I'm watching. My stupid village have such a bad signal, that I'm not catching a tv signal. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

Astro said:


> We on a quest with a Tribe. Its WAY to late pick a SIDE. Jack made them boys come alive. Better not fuck up the vibeeeeeee


Who the f.is this guy here above lol..he dance like a pussy lmaooo...been a man now days is a new whole concept lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

Patrick said:


> After yesterdays games I'm completely positive Giannis will win MVP. 37 points in 21 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile Harden had 41 points, in 40 minutes on horribly efficient shooting. He was bricking 3s so hard he was getting offensive rebounds from them.
> 
> I don't understand how people downplay Westbrook for his inefficiency but think Harden should be a 5 time MVP.


Just wait and see doncic bring Dallas to the conference finals lol...if he does that..well the mvp it's his own well deserved thing... remember Luca is playing in the better and stronger conference...I mean bucks would be first place if they were in the east


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 15, 2020)

I just saw one of those fake hair/modern wigs that guys can buy these days. Unbelievable how real they look. 

Wonder why young balding dudes don't wear them more often especially if they got light skin tones.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2020)

Good evening good folks and Soca.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening good folks and Soca.


To you too vision...and an ugly kiss for soca the pervert as well


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> To you too vision...*and an ugly kiss for soca the pervert as well*



He can have mine too. So give him 2 ugly kisses. XD


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2020)

Anybody got account on millenniumforums ?
It says Account Suspended when I tries to access it. I am not sure what is the cause.


----------



## Irene (Jan 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening good folks and Soca.


Good evening  

How are u guys ?


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

Amol said:


> Anybody got account on millenniumforums ?
> It says Account Suspended when I tries to access it. I am not sure what is the cause.


Terrorist have been using that site for plotting to kill Luffy and Zoro before Eos.. that's why


----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Good evening
> 
> How are u guys ?


Feel better now that you are here na na nana nana nanami nanami swaaaannnn!!!...NF is not the same without you... XD


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2020)

Amol said:


> Anybody got account on millenniumforums ?
> It says Account Suspended when I tries to access it. I am not sure what is the cause.



I don't have an account there, but isn't that a message when you're banned?



Nanami said:


> Good evening
> 
> How are u guys ?



Tired. XD
Can't wait for the weekend. Or better yet friday noon.


----------



## Irene (Jan 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Feel better now that you are here na na nana nana nanami nanami swaaaannnn!!!...NF is not the same without you... XD


Lol thx 



DeVision said:


> I don't have an account there, but isn't that a message when you're banned?
> 
> Tired. XD
> Can't wait for the weekend. Or better yet friday noon.


I feel tired mentally with all the studying 

What about the friday noon ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Lol thx
> 
> 
> I feel tired mentally with all the studying
> ...



It's when I'll get off of work. XD


----------



## Oreki (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Patrick (Jan 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just wait and see doncic bring Dallas to the conference finals lol...if he does that..well the mvp it's his own well deserved thing... remember Luca is playing in the better and stronger conference...I mean bucks would be first place if they were in the east



MVP is regular season only so play-off performance doesn't have an impact. 

And I mean Luka is putting up crazy numbers for a sophomore but Giannis and Harden are putting up better numbers. 6th seed in the west is also impressive when people didn't really see the Mavs as a play-off team but then again its not as impressive as Giannis leading the Bucks to the best record in the league while blowing teams out left and right. They're on pace for a 70 win season and thats without another star player on the team.


----------



## Irene (Jan 15, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Hey


Hey 

long time no see


----------



## Oreki (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Hey
> 
> long time no see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 15, 2020)

I swear these days feel so slow 

Like too much happens and it's only been 2 weeks in the new year


----------



## Oreki (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I swear these days feel so slow
> 
> Like too much happens and it's only been 2 weeks in the new year


For me, it feels like these days ending to fast. Like we're already in mid-January


----------



## Irene (Jan 15, 2020)

Oreki said:


> For me, it feels like these days ending to fast. Like we're already in mid-January


i want things to stay slow cuz Iam not looking forward to next month


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh my f.gud...xd terminator is coming!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanami said:


> i want things to stay slow cuz Iam not looking forward to next month


What do you study that has you so stressed all the time?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 15, 2020)

First day of class was... Walked in like 5 minutes late and physics professor already had a board full of diagrams and derivations and my heart skipped a beat. It was as if I had already missed half the semester. Apparently, taking things steady the first week is not a strategy for him. 

Good thing I was only taking this for fun. I dropped it as soon as the class was over. Most of the class looked absolutely lost. All but one of my classes are free so I dropped like 2 of them today cause I didn't like them. Im going to load myself on joke classes to give myself more study-time for my entrance exam in june.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah Ja Morant could have a better career than Zion Williamson but he needs to get out of Memphis as soon as possible lol


What's your problem with low tier teams? It's the best team to start your career. He needs to become the man there just like Giannis but if three to four years the management/teams didn't change then that's the sign you need to leave. He needs to stack up his value first.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't have an account there, but isn't that a message when you're banned?


Nah I think entire site is Suspended. I can't open site even as guest. I have not done anything to warrant suspension anyway.
@Great Potato @Sherlōck
Can you guys access the site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Great Potato (Jan 15, 2020)

Amol said:


> Nah I think entire site is Suspended. I can't open site even as guest. I have not done anything to warrant suspension anyway.
> @Great Potato @Sherlōck
> Can you guys access the site?



The site is currently down, but this generally just means PoPs forgot to pay the bill, he said he'll take care of it tomorrow when I reached out to him.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Good morning happy birthday everyone!



I love you too.


----------



## Amol (Jan 16, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> The site is currently down, but this generally just means PoPs forgot to pay the bill, he said he'll take care of it tomorrow when I reached out to him.


Good to know. 
Though Kingdom is on break anyway. It would have been big problem if site had went down in next week.


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

Do forums like NF, TMF make any money? I see no ads on either forum though I remember NF had some annoying ads a few years back.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 16, 2020)

Amol said:


> Good to know.
> Though Kingdom is on break anyway. It would have been big problem if site had went down in next week.



Ah yeah that reminds me. Got pretty hyped after the last chapter but couldn't find the Kingdom section here anymore. Did some stuff get cut?


----------



## Nox (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Give it up for day 2!

@Nanami That's what I also study. How do you like it so far? What's your favorite and least favorite class?


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Give it up for day 2!
> 
> @Nanami That's what I also study. How do you like it so far? What's your favorite and least favorite class?


it's fine overall
I don't really have any favorite , but you bet I dislike organic the most 


what about you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> it's fine overall
> I don't really have any favorite , but you bet I dislike organic the most
> 
> 
> what about you ?


Organic is what most hate but it's a love or hate thing. I love organic chemistry. I've taken 5 organic classes so far and loved everyone of them it just makes sense to me. The hardest and the one that made me say was Physical Chem. But my least favorite is Analytical Chem. I can't imagine how people enjoy that stuff. Tedious and extremely boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 16, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Ah yeah that reminds me. Got pretty hyped after the last chapter but couldn't find the Kingdom section here anymore. Did some stuff get cut?


This site nuked it's Kingdom section long long time ago. That is one of the reason TMF is where I go for my Kingdom needs. 
There is Kingdom thread in Akihabara Library though.


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Organic is what most hate but it's a love or hate thing. I love organic chemistry. I've taken 5 organic classes so far and loved everyone of them it just makes sense to me. The hardest and the one that made me say was Physical Chem. But my least favorite is Analytical Chem. I can't imagine how people enjoy that stuff. Tedious and extremely boring.


I feel like I understand Analytical the most tho and don't find it boring , probably the thing that I like the most  

but the thing with organic is how much memorizing u need to do  it's terrifying ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I feel like I understand Analytical the most tho and don't find it boring , probably the thing that I like the most
> 
> but the thing with organic is how much memorizing u need to do  it's terrifying ..



Wow you're one of the few people that I know actually like analytical. And I never had to memorize for organic.  For me all I had to do was understand the base rules for the reactions and why stuff happens then I can reason my way through the harder questions. 

Might be different for your school but the classes I've taken, every reaction no matter how complicated the compound looks is some thing we've seen or can use other stuff we've learned to reason through. I also had great teachers that made going to class fun so it added to why I like it. 

Analytical Chem is taught here by a super strict teacher. She's super nice and a great teacher but she's a drill master. To add to that, I hate labs. So a class about lab techniques and lab calculations easily turned into my least favorite. 

Do you enjoy lab? Is that maybe you like Analytical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wow you're one of the few people that I know actually like analytical. And I never had to memorize for organic.  For me all I had to do was understand the base rules for the reactions and why stuff happens then I can reason my way through the harder questions.
> 
> Might be different for your school but the classes I've taken, every reaction no matter how complicated the compound looks is some thing we've seen or can use other stuff we've learned to reason through. I also had great teachers that made going to class fun so it added to why I like it.
> 
> ...


I do understand the core of Organic but idk it's just still takes a lot of efforts and I find it boring 

lol yes I love lab working , working with practical things in general is more fun and even beside that I don't find the subject to be hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I do understand the core of Organic but idk it's just still takes a lot of efforts and I find it boring
> 
> lol yes I love lab working , working with practical things in general is more fun and even beside that I don't find the subject to be hard


Lab is always a bane. I've luckily had lab partners that covered up for my inability to follow directions. 
Everyone has something that's painful to learn. Just happy the painful stuff is over now. What year are you.


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Lab is always a bane. I've luckily had lab partners that covered up for my inability to follow directions.
> Everyone has something that's painful to learn. Just happy the painful stuff is over now. What year are you.


I am in my 3rd year 
what about you ?


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

Can't brew no meth without Organic Chemistry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Jan 16, 2020)

I think you're all troopers for studying anything involving math lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

Wish I could go back to being a student at uni. Work sux


----------



## Patrick (Jan 16, 2020)

At least you get paid for work. In uni I'm busy AND poor.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I am in my 3rd year
> what about you ?


Final semester of my final year.


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Final semester of my final year.


that's great lol , good luck !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 16, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Do forums like NF, TMF make any money? I see no ads on either forum though I remember NF had some annoying ads a few years back.


Don't know about TMF. NF doesn't anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> that's great lol , good luck !


Thanks you. good luck to you too.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 16, 2020)

PC Masterrace


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't know about TMF. NF doesn't anymore.


Hmm, interesting. So if no ad revenue, what about the expenses (eg servers).

Do some members donate money / labour etc?

Or Tazmo ( the owner ) has got too much money


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 16, 2020)

Tornado said:


> Do members donate money / labour etc?


No.

We'd have to ask the site owner himself how he takes care of the expenses. Best to leave it at that.


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No.
> 
> We'd have to ask the site owner himself how he takes care of the expenses. Best to leave it at that.


kk

anyway, I'm happy there are 0 ads (for now).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 16, 2020)

I miss the UBD

Such a great COB Place


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

Patrick said:


> At least you get paid for work. *In uni I'm busy* AND poor.



Wait, there are people who actually study in uni? WTF?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko



OMG. If you tried it, you need to get banned.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I think you're all troopers for studying anything involving math lol.



Maths are fun. As long as you get them.

I checked my high school maths classes and it's total chinese to me.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

Why'd White people have to hog all the good years man


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Maths are fun. As long as you get them.
> 
> I checked my high school maths classes and it's total chinese to me.



I hated limes -calculation, but it's not hard. 

What I truly hated (and I will never need in my life) are surface integral's (2nd type). That shit still gives me nightmares. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hated limes -calculation, but it's not hard.
> 
> What I truly hated (and I will never need in my life) are surface integral's (2nd type). That shit still gives me nightmares. XD



Just checked. Seems like they're called "contour integrals". I just translated it from my language. XD
Those f*ckers really still bug me to this day. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hated limes -calculation, but it's not hard.
> 
> What I truly hated (and I will never need in my life) are surface integral's (2nd type). That shit still gives me nightmares. XD



Everything was easy to me back then. (I was among the best in my school in maths).

The issue is that I don't remember anything (I mean, I wont be able to teach it to anyone).

It was like ~15 years ago though (something like that).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Everything was easy to me back then. (I was among the best in my school in maths).
> 
> The issue is that I don't remember anything (I mean, I wont be able to teach it to anyone).
> 
> It was like ~15 years ago though (something like that).



Well I had it in uni, so it's probably still fresh. But I would need to remind myself.
I never had problems with math. I even gave lessons in uni for the other students when we were doing our master. It was supposed to be a study group, but in the end I did the problems on the blackboard in front of 30 people. I had a bigger class than my teacher had (I hated that f*cker too - damn, I'm an hateful person XD).


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

@Mariko I'm out of rep for today, sorry.
But seems like my translation wasn't that far off, huh?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well I had it in uni, so it's probably still fresh. But I would need to remind myself.
> I never had problems with math. I even gave lessons in uni for the other students when we were doing our master. It was supposed to be a study group, but in the end I did the problems on the blackboard in front of 30 people. I had a bigger class than my teacher had (I hated that f*cker too - damn, I'm an hateful person XD).



One must practice regularly not to forget things (especially in maths). 

So do it so you'd be able to help your kids later.

I'm gonna study again my courses so I can "reach" again my previous level (not that high though, but I was in the scientific high school section, so not that bad either).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> One must practice regularly not to forget things (especially in maths).
> 
> So do it so you'd be able to help your kids later.
> 
> I'm gonna study again my courses so I can "reach" again my previous level (not that high though, but I was in the scientific high school section, so not that bad either).



I'll let the wife do that. I don't need to know how stupid my kids are. 

But you are right. Someone has to teach them, and that ain't gonna be the teachers from today....


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll let the wife do that. I don't need to know how stupid my kids are.
> 
> But you are right. Someone has to teach them, and that ain't gonna be the teachers from today....



Tell them not to smoke before a maths exam!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

how the f do you still have your school notes?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> how the f do you still have your school notes?



I have all of them, from high school to uni.

Seems obvious. What do you do with all that part of your life?

My parents even have my primary schools shits.

And it's always funny to re read them sometimes.

I'll share my philosophy courses if you want.

Drawings everywhere so the teacher was annoying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko


Small nation face!...
That's horrific..., Worst then my monster avy lol..
By the way..I can't believe what I saw at 1.41..... how is it possible?! Xd


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

@T.D.A here some pages from my philosophy courses 15 years ago:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

I missed this one, my philo teacher on the bottom left:


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2020)

@T.D.A spotted.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

How much do you score out of 26?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How much do you score out of 26?


I do not want to watch so just post them.....I am lazy


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not want to watch so just post them.....I am lazy



I haven't finished the video


----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

Learning french seems harder than math lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd probably fail the japanese girl test


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jan 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How much do you score out of 26?


Their ideal type is weirdly specific lol 

I prefer more simple stuff


----------



## MO (Jan 16, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Tornado (Jan 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hated limes -calculation, but it's not hard.
> 
> What I truly hated (and I will never need in my life) are surface integral's (2nd type). That shit still gives me nightmares. XD


Man I sure hated math at uni. Solving Fermat's Last Theorem was so hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


lewd as fuck 

This seems to be the trendy riddim down here. Can't go anywhere without hearing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> lewd as fuck
> 
> This seems to be the trendy riddim down here. Can't go anywhere without hearing it


I had no idea what he was saying until I read the lyrics and was like...

love the song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 16, 2020)

Jarule Mihawk is always on time, and he gives you his all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Learning french seems harder than math lol


Teaching myself two languages right now. French is one of them. I needed an E-buddy to study with.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Teaching myself two languages right now. French is one of them. I needed an E-buddy to study with.



Do it @Mariko  XD


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

Fell asleep last night. Will answer after work.
PS. Friyay.
PS2. Eminem new album dropped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 17, 2020)

Is the chapter only comming out on Sunday?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I missed this one, my philo teacher on the bottom left:


You had philosophy classes in high school?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

You see how it is around here. I make a joke and everybody laughs. I know I'm funny but I'm not that funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

off-topic but ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> off-topic but ..



Law looks like an IG influencer in that pic


----------



## Mariko (Jan 17, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> You had philosophy classes in high school?



Ofc.

You didn't?

Ed: High school in France is 3 years between ~15-18 yo.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2020)

MO said:


> I had no idea what he was saying until I read the lyrics and was like...
> 
> love the song.


Gonna have a lot of slow wining going on for carnival next month 




DeVision said:


> Fell asleep last night. Will answer after work.
> PS. Friyay.
> PS2. Eminem new album dropped.



Best track currently, mainly for anderson paak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Gonna have a lot of slow wining going on for carnival next month
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a good track. But I'm a Stan, so I like all of Eminem's tracks. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 17, 2020)

I thought back then Eminem is the best thing that happens in rap. I didnt know black dominate the culture


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I thought back then Eminem is the best thing that happens in rap. I didnt know black dominate the culture



He's one of the best (IMO - don't @ me) things that happened.
But unfortunately rap got a lot worse in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ofc.
> 
> You didn't?
> 
> Ed: High school in France is 3 years between ~15-18 yo.


No  wish I did. Philosophy is the most interesting subject imo. 

did have art though at least as a subject.

funnily enough I also used to draw during school. Though I drew in my textbooks rather than notes.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I thought back then Eminem is the best thing that happens in rap. I didnt know black dominate the culture


You are one of the frogs in the well that Jarule spoke of


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's one of the best (IMO - don't @ me) things that happened.
> But unfortunately rap got a lot worse in the last 10-15 years.




I'm surprised at the songs that pass as "rap". Some of them are just people talking as if they're having a conversation with a beat behind it. Da Baby is an example. All his songs sound the same. Sounds like he's talking to someone with slightly elevated speed.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm surprised at the songs that pass as "rap". Some of them are just people talking as if they're having a conversation with a beat behind it. Da Baby is an example. All his songs sound the same. Sounds like he's talking to someone with slightly elevated speed.



Mumble rappers. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2020)

Any of you guys followed UK grime/hip hop?


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's one of the best (IMO - don't @ me) things that happened.
> But unfortunately rap got a lot worse in the last 10-15 years.


More like 4-5 years. 

10-15 years is leaning into the prime def jam era of rap where shit was fun and hype as fuck.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's one of the best (IMO - don't @ me) things that happened.
> But unfortunately rap got a lot worse in the last 10-15 years.



where do you rank him?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> More like 4-5 years.
> 
> 10-15 years is leaning into the prime def jam era of rap where shit was fun and hype as fuck.



I was about to say 5-10, but somehow that time has a void for me. I hate Kanye. Lil Wayne's not bad, but not for me.
What else did we have in that period? Yeah, we had a few good newcomers, but the minuses we had in that period....



T.D.A said:


> where do you rank him?



Easily top 5.
Depends on what you like in a rap song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 17, 2020)

We should create an OP members fanarts thread @Kinjin @Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> We should create an OP members fanarts thread @Kinjin @Soca


----------



## Blade (Jan 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A spotted.


Thats the Skark spot bite right there...what a lame dumb tatooo lmaoooo
by the way..that's not TD! He/she/shemale is smarter then that lol ..way smarter


----------



## Redline (Jan 17, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Learning french seems harder than math lol


me cet pa possible ca...all fan se pa tro difficil..por nus italien.lmaoooo nus Avon quel que la famme ven charge, bier sur...
eheheh
as you can see my written france sucks...but when i speak on it with the italian accent...some frence loves it. Other probably hate it...xd


----------



## Redline (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm surprised at the songs that pass as "rap". Some of them are just people talking as if they're having a conversation with a beat behind it. *Da Baby* is an example. All his songs sound the same. Sounds like he's talking to someone with slightly elevated speed.




Who?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 17, 2020)

Sup all? 


It's so cold here. I hate it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup all?
> 
> 
> It's so cold here. I hate it.


How cold. I like it cold. Are you outside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How cold. I like it cold. Are you outside?


-3 degrees. No, it's almost 4 am. I am inside. 





RossellaFiamingo said:


> I like it cold


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> -3 degrees. No, it's almost 4 am. I am inside.


Getting warm feels way better then cooling down.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

Did not like it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did not like it.


Agreed. Dude is just talking.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> -3 degrees. No, it's almost 4 am. I am inside.


ooof.. I'm not sure if I like it THAT cold. Is that typical winter in Serbia?


----------



## Redline (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup all?
> 
> 
> It's so cold here. I hate it.


 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> How cold. I like it cold. Are you outside?


 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> -3 degrees. No, it's almost 4 am. I am inside.


----------



## Beast (Jan 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Any of you guys followed UK grime/hip hop?


Best shit to hit the streetz bruh.

Not grime doe... that shit is garbage.


----------



## Beast (Jan 17, 2020)

Can’t hate on da baby either, fix up OL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Can’t hate on da baby either, fix up OL.


You need your mouth and hands washed with soap


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Getting warm feels way better then cooling down.


To each their own. I prefer not to be cold at all lol. 


RossellaFiamingo said:


> ooof.. I'm not sure if I like it THAT cold. Is that typical winter in Serbia?


Usually even colder. Sometimes the temperature is as low as minus 10 or minus 15. 


Redline said:


>


Exactly. Though, it hasn't snowed yet, which is weird.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> To each their own. I prefer not to be cold at all lol.


But you never truly feel alive until you are freezing!


----------



## Beast (Jan 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You need your mouth and hands washed with soap


Da Baby really isn’t that bad... he isn’t talking like someone tried to claim.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> To each their own. I prefer not to be cold at all lol.
> 
> Usually even colder. Sometimes the temperature is as low as minus 10 or minus 15.
> 
> Exactly. Though, it hasn't snowed yet, which is weird.


I think it's just relatively easier getting warmer than it is getting cooler. Also, hotness makes sleep impossible for me.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Da Baby really isn’t that bad... he isn’t talking like someone tried to claim.


He isn't as bad as others but he still isn't rapping.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Da Baby really isn’t that bad... he isn’t talking like someone tried to claim.





RossellaFiamingo said:


> He isn't as bad as others but he still isn't rapping.


That song in particular I was not feeling the beat and definitely not the lyrics.


----------



## Beast (Jan 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He isn't as bad as others but he still isn't rapping.


Check the flow... you might not like it but he definitely isn’t TIP lol.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> You are one of the frogs in the well that Jarule spoke of


Ja rule? that wannabe tupac? I like some of his songs though when Ashanti and JLo are in it. High school days


----------



## DeVision (Jan 18, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Ja rule? that wannabe tupac? I like some of his songs though when Ashanti and JLo are in it. High school days



Yeah, that Ja Rule, but Soca spoke of our Jarule (Dracule Mihawk) with his "Frog in the well speach". As to say, if you thought only Em exists, you live in a well. XD
He was kinda insulting you. That asshole bully.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, that Ja Rule, but Soca spoke of our Jarule (Dracule Mihawk) with his "Frog in the well speach". As to say, if you thought only Em exists, you live in a well. XD
> He was kinda insulting you. That asshole bully.


Lol, that was slick. @Soca damn you. Em is really good though back in the day Then I learn about Snoop and Dre Then Jay Z because of renegade. Nas said it best in ether, Em killed him in his own song.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2020)

No Dababy slander when I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 18, 2020)

Where is @Shrike . Didn't see him since the new year.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 18, 2020)

I remember when world of warcraft wasn't shit


----------



## Steven (Jan 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I remember when world of warcraft wasn't shit


I remember when Blizzard wasn´t shit


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 18, 2020)

Acno said:


> I remember when Blizzard wasn´t shit


Blame Activision. They ruin everything they touch


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 18, 2020)

Eros, the most beautiful among the immortal gods, limb-weakener, who conquerors the mind and sensible counsel in the breasts of all gods and all men.

Why am I so susceptible to you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But you never truly feel alive until you are freezing!







RossellaFiamingo said:


> I think it's just relatively easier getting warmer than it is getting cooler. Also, hotness makes sleep impossible for me.


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kano > Eminem.


Sully is a legend in this ting. 

Grime itself is meh... only a few people release some good shit. 

Rap has blown up, especially drill in the UK, just depends on where you grew up to get the lingo.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Sully is a legend in this ting.
> 
> Grime itself is meh... only a few people release some good shit.
> 
> Rap has blown up, especially drill in the UK, just depends on where you grew up to get the lingo.



are you a Top Boy fan?


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> are you a Top Boy fan?


You can say that.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You can say that.



 sadly I doubt many here watch the series.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2020)

I do, one of my British friends recommended it. Its great.


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> sadly I doubt many here watch the series.


Maybe not the first two seasons but the new top boy is international as far as I remember, the rest of Europe, America and Canada have been watching it.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2020)

The newest one has been pushed by Netflix and more people have seen it here but I don't think anyone of those people saw Summerhouse while thats also on Netflix. It is really place specific though for such a big show. Without knowing anything about lower class culture in the UK it'd be a pretty confusing experience.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Maybe not the first two seasons but the new top boy is international as far as I remember, the rest of Europe, America and Canada have been watching it.



Which country are you from?


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which country are you from?


UK... or should I be ignorant and say London.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> UK... or should I be ignorant and say London.



same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2020)

> Comes home from the gym
> Sees muthafuckas spamming my profile

Good fucking morning nf


----------



## DeVision (Jan 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> > Comes home from the gym
> > Sees muthafuckas spamming my profile
> 
> Good fucking morning nf



Did you bully someone again?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu Is it normal for pocalyps to stay off for so long ? He didn't post in 8 months or more


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> same


Where abouts?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Where abouts?



Right now, Harrow


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Right now, Harrow


Ahh I’ve never left south London imagine


----------



## Redline (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ahh I’ve never left south London imagine


i have been in all sides..west east north and south lol..and i did work on harrows..as a fucking disk washer ffs..but i only lasted two wek then i faked to have my arm broken and i never got back   lol...i had a special security card to get kn and the sinks were huge the same as the pots..they had two cable like shower coming down from the celing one hot and another cold...terrible experience..but still


----------



## DeVision (Jan 18, 2020)

@Soca is this you? XD


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> i have been in all sides..west east north and south lol..and i did work on harrows..as a fucking disk washer ffs..but i only lasted two wek then i faked to have my arm broken and i never got back   lol...i had a special security card to get kn and the sinks were huge the same as the pots..they had two cable like shower coming down from the celing one hot and another cold...terrible experience..but still


The only time I worked as a kitchen porter, I got paid £350 for 2 days of work and they fired me lol.


----------



## Redline (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The only time I worked as a kitchen porter, I got paid £350 for 2 days of work and they fired me lol.


wtf...175 per day? What were youwashing up? Gold? Lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 18, 2020)

c


DeVision said:


> @Soca is this you? XD


come back to get some love o soca chan?.. some seems to miss you...xd


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca is this you? XD


I dislike these types of videos so bad. It breaks the fantasy for me.


Kylo Ren said:


> Ja rule? that wannabe tupac? I like some of his songs though when Ashanti and JLo are in it. High school days


Besto Jarule joint with prime Christina Milian


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> wtf...175 per day? What were youwashing up? Gold? Lol


Probably because I was one of the first staff they had when opening the shop, did a couple days of training and after only two days of the shop being open I got fired lol.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I dislike these types of videos so bad. It breaks the fantasy for me.



The youtuber is called Canadian man.

Edit : but Yeah you're right. I don't like them either


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Probably because I was one of the first staff they had when opening the shop, did a couple days of training and after only two days of the shop being open I got fired lol.


Were you just breaking shit like


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

@MasterBeast


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Were you just breaking shit like


Loool, I wasn’t cleaning any plates.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Loool, I wasn’t cleaning any plates.



EoS X Drake > Kidd and law

Stay informed


----------



## Beast (Jan 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> EoS X Drake > Kidd and law
> 
> Stay informed


At cleaning plates and pushing pens yes, I would agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> At cleaning plates and pushing pens yes, I would agree.



Zoro will also be above them


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Loool, I wasn’t cleaning any plates.


Neither was Luffy


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> i have been in all sides..west east north and south lol..and i did work on harrows..as a fucking disk washer ffs..but i only lasted two wek then i faked to have my arm broken and i never got back   lol...i had a special security card to get kn and the sinks were huge the same as the pots..they had two cable like shower coming down from the celing one hot and another cold...terrible experience..but still



Lol maybe our paths have crossed in RL , if you saw someone with green hair, and holding 3 swords....


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2020)

Speaking of Ja Rule:


----------



## cry77 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey guys. Im gonna get right down to it:

I have long been thinking about starting a YT channel covering primarily OP but likely also some Naruto and BnHA as well. The focus (as I currently envision it) would be kind of a combination between:

1. Tier/Battledome discussions - let's face it, we all love that shit at the end of the day.
2. Deeper analyses of iconic moments, or even more forgettable ones that could have deeper meanings.
3. Polls and general community disucssions
4. Cover of other media, primarily related video games.
5. Whatever other interesting stuff comes to mind. 

I'm pretty decent at writing and doing research myself. The technical stuff I know how to do too, the problem with that is that I  simply do not have a powerful enough computer to do the hard editing (4GB of ram...) nor do I have recording equipment (mic and whatnot) of an acceptable standard.

The reason why Im making this thread is simply to ask if some of you have gotten similar ideas, and if so: would you be interested in some kind of joint venture where we put out content frequently?

Possibly, if enough are interested, we could turn it into a whole community project and spit out more content more frequently, and possibly even make some decent money in the longer run once we get going? 

What do you say? Forums are dying anyways, and at least on YT there is some potential for some profits through fan donations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

If you do it , I'll support you


----------



## cry77 (Jan 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> If you do it , I'll support you


Thanks bro, but you're not interested in being part of it yourself?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2020)

cry77 said:


> Thanks bro, but you're not interested in *being part of it yourself*?



Nope


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I dislike these types of videos so bad. It breaks the fantasy for me.
> 
> Besto Jarule joint with prime Christina Milian


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jan 19, 2020)

Goda


----------



## Tornado (Jan 19, 2020)

Deep.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Goda


Wasn't One Piece supposed to end with Skypiea at one point, iirc? I mean, wouldn't surprise me if Oda just got inspired for a bigger story. He's pretty good with whipping out things last second and incorporating them to the story. Supernovas are a prime example of that. would have never guessed the Supernovas were a last minute addition.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 19, 2020)

I am down. But I can't show my face or talk verbally. I will help with the content in any way you need. As long as it's for one piece, I'm down to help.

We can brainstorm and do this shit.

help us everyone or I jinx the section for real now.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm not sure about talking but If I have time, I don't mind. And you've got my support as well. Theres quite a few things that I think normal OP youtubers don't cover or cover with enough detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cry77 (Jan 19, 2020)

Why the fuck was my thread merged? This is my point exactly. Practically NO activity and even so threads arent allowed to stand on their own, because what? All that user traffic? All those other threads that are created all the time?

Bullshit forum is bullshit.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 19, 2020)

cry77 said:


> Why the fuck was my thread merged? This is my point exactly. Practically NO activity and even so threads arent allowed to stand on their own, because what? All that user traffic? All those other threads that are created all the time?
> 
> Bullshit forum is bullshit.


Yea it seems like a pretty distinct thread I don't understand.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 19, 2020)

I am confused if Tashigi belong to wano or not ? So far none of it have been revealed so far.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 19, 2020)

Un merge this shit


----------



## Redline (Jan 19, 2020)

by the way the dark web had the chapter out already a week ago...xd


----------



## cry77 (Jan 19, 2020)

Seeing as my previous thread regarding the YT project was considered "unworthy" of having its own thread (despite a fucking mafia game being relevant enough) I decided to make a new one, acting simply as a 'sign-up" for interest (no commitment at this phase of course) to those who would like to contribute a few hours a week on our joint video channel.

First of all, the functions we need covered are:

1. Selection of topics to be covered.
2. Research and Script-writing.
3. Video-editing.
4. Voice-over.
5. Channel/SoMe management.


I will also be making a similar thread on Millenium Forums, so in case this thread gets merged again or outright deleted, I suggest we move the discussion over there. 

Please feel free to sign up for whatever functions you want in on. Remember there is no commitment at this point, but please do not sign up if you know you're not actually gonna do anything with it.


----------



## cry77 (Jan 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> If you do it , I'll support you





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea it seems like a pretty distinct thread I don't understand.





Edward Teach said:


> Un merge this shit



I made a new thread. Also I'm making one on MF, just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cry77 (Jan 19, 2020)

@Edward Teach  and the rest who showed interest.

According to the mods, there is no place on this entire forum for a thread like mine, so the discussions will take place over at MF. If you are interested still, I hope to see you there


----------



## Gledania (Jan 19, 2020)

cry77 said:


> @Edward Teach  and the rest who showed interest.
> 
> According to the mods, there is no place on this entire forum for a thread like mine, so the discussions will take place over at MF. If you are interested still, I hope to see you there




Yeah I'm there too.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 19, 2020)

I keep on typing whitebread instread of whitebeard


----------



## Gledania (Jan 19, 2020)

Mob said:


> Can kaido destroy the world



Can yamcha destroy a planet ?

(Seriously , stopped DBZ so no clue about his current strengh)


----------



## Mob (Jan 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Can yamcha destroy a planet ?
> 
> (Seriously , stopped DBZ so no clue about his current strengh)


don't make fun of Yamcha he will steal your chick


----------



## Gledania (Jan 19, 2020)

Neon amstrong cyclone jet amstrong  canon is an ancient weapon.

And the only one who knows it's location is not Robin , it's Zoro.


----------



## Redline (Jan 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Neon amstrong cyclone jet amstrong  canon is an ancient weapon.
> 
> And the only one who knows it's location is not Robin , it's Zoro.


lol..glen you should know zoro and location are two words that are not going well together


----------



## Steven (Jan 20, 2020)

@Ren. KH 3 Remind hype


----------



## Beast (Jan 20, 2020)

My profile page has turned into a war zone... No mans land. I’ve had no choice but to abandon it, left it to the wolves.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> My profile page has turned into a war zone... No mans land. I’ve had not choice but to abandon it, left it to the wolves.


lol..why? What happen..should i pop in an drop the bomb!?xd


----------



## Gledania (Jan 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> My profile page has turned into a war zone... No mans land. I’ve had not choice but to abandon it, left it to the wolves.



Gonna bait Flame on your profile to start another war


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleach > One Piece > Naruto confirmed 

Ichigo wasn't no chosen one. just a badass who whipped people asses

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

Ichigo is just a generic shove down our throats overpowered guy with identity crisis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Ichigo is just a generic shove down our throats overpowered guy with identity crisis




don't ever disrespect lord Strawberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> don't ever disrespect lord Strawberry



Kubo and Hiro Mashima are the worst mangakas of this gen


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 20, 2020)

Lets not forget ain't no "crushing people dreams" or Talk no jutsu" Ichigo definitely was catching Bodys



Jake CENA said:


> Kubo and Hiro Mashima are the worst mangakas of this gen



don't ever disrespect Kubo  at least he took less breaks than Oda. Hiro was doing the main fairly tail series and two spin-offs on the side. way more work ethic than Oda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Lets not forget ain't no "crushing people dreams" or Talk no jutsu" Ichigo definitely was catching Bodys



yeah with his trusty one hit wonder getsuga lmao


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah with his trusty one hit wonder getsuga lmao


Yeah the GOAT only needed one attack to body motherfuckers   not some Gear and Future Haki vision bullshit out the ass


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Yeah the GOAT only needed one attack to body motherfuckers   not some Gear and Future Haki vision bullshit out the ass




variety


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 20, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> don't ever disrespect lord Strawberry



Ichigo actually was the most likeable and level headed of the trinity. He was blessed to not be an actual idiot hero.

Again, Bleach's problems don't really have to do with the main character either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

Zern227 said:


> All this Oda disrespect, like Oda never says fate wasn't involved that shit was set up since the East Blue. With Luffy's miraculous saving from lightning and Woop Slap even say it was up to fate after he got his first bounty.
> 
> Kishimoto went out of his way to make the theme of hard work over destiny with the Neji vs Naruto fight. Then we find out that Naruto had two prophecies about him, was given the best tailed beast, has top tier dna, and is an incarnation of the Shinobi God.
> 
> Yall are just being dumb af.


Nah, hard work and talent than destiny. Sasuke, itachi, kakashi, hashirama, etc were talented people who worked hard. Naruto defied destiny by ending the endless fights of ashura and indura. The theme was more about bonds, hatred, and surpassing the previous generation.


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> Nah, hard work and talent than destiny. Sasuke, itachi, kakashi, hashirama, etc were talented people who worked hard. Naruto defied destiny by ending the endless fights of ashura and indura. The theme was more about bonds, hatred, and surpassing the previous generation.


Man I didn't know hard work got you so far, it no wonder Rock Lee is the best ninja in the village, no one works more hard than he does. He wasn't give any power he worked for it himself that why he's the strongest.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 20, 2020)

Zern227 said:


> Man I didn't know hard work got you so far, it no wonder Rock Lee is the best ninja in the village, no one works more hard than he does. He wasn't give any power he worked for it himself that why he's the strongest.


MIGHT FUCKING GUY!


Literally the best character in the series. Kishi needs to press down on homeboy that make that my hero academy bullshit for basically stealing Might Guys entire character for All-Might


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

Zern227 said:


> Man I didn't know hard work got you so far, it no wonder Rock Lee is the best ninja in the village, no one works more hard than he does. He wasn't give any power he worked for it himself that why he's the strongest.


Sasuke, naruto, kakashi, and the kages say high


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Zern227 (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> Sasuke, naruto, kakashi, and the kages say high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 20, 2020)

@Soca to this day this shit still fucking Kills me.


----------



## Soca (Jan 20, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca to this day this shit still fucking Kills me.


He could've helped. You never know


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> Nah, hard work and talent than destiny. Sasuke, itachi, kakashi, hashirama, etc were talented people who worked hard. Naruto defied destiny by ending the endless fights of ashura and indura. The theme was more about bonds, hatred, and surpassing the previous generation.



The Child of Prophecy was really a plot device more than a theme. A plot device that contradicted the theme, but a plot device nonetheless....and honestly an unnecessary one.

Naruto's empathy was infinitely more engaging than Gamamaru saying this kid is gonna save the world.


----------



## Izaya X (Jan 20, 2020)

Yo , sup y’all


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> The Child of Prophecy was really a plot device more than a theme. A plot device that contradicted the theme, but a plot device nonetheless....and honestly an unnecessary one.
> 
> Naruto's empathy was infinitely more engaging than Gamamaru saying this kid is gonna save the world.


But what theme. Naruto was ostracized for the kyuubi nothing else. Also it explains why he had it in the first place. I never got such a theme that many see in naruto but something totally different


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Ninjas really talkin about Ichigo like his whole existence and development wasn't planned out and guided to the T since before his birth lmaooo

Ichigo prolly even worse off than Naruto & Luffy cuz Ichigo really really let destiny carry him lol



Nathan Copeland said:


> MIGHT FUCKING GUY!
> 
> 
> Literally the best character in the series. Kishi needs to press down on homeboy that make that my hero academy bullshit for basically stealing Might Guys entire character for All-Might



All Might is Superman meets Captain America, not Might Guy lmaoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Ninjas really talkin about Ichigo like his whole existence and development wasn't planned out and guided to the T since before his birth lmaooo
> 
> Ichigo prolly even worse off than Naruto & Luffy cuz Ichigo really really let destiny carry him lol


No it wasnt planned to a t, and if anything he is equal to naruto who is an incarnation of ashura. Ichigo birth was by chance.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> No it wasnt planned to a t, and if anything he is equal to naruto who is an incarnation of ashura. Ichigo birth was by chance.



If you say so buddy


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleach Chapter 396. Enjoy


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Bleach Chapter 396. Enjoy


I read that, aizen did not plan ichigos birth. That was by accident. White was supposed to attack a shinigami but instead it went to a quincy. Naruto was destined to fight sasuke similar to ichigo fightning his opponents except for xcution and the quincys.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> I read that, aizen did not plan ichigos birth. That was by accident



Oh yea? So attacking his family wasn't planned?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

blech


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> blech



BANKAI!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

i do miss blech anime and its OST tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 20, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i do miss blech anime and its OST tho



Bleach OST is one of the best in anime period not gonna lie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Oh yea? So attacking his family wasn't planned?


No, it wasnt. Isshin wasnt suppose to be there and aizen didn't know who masaki was. Read everything but the rain.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> No, it wasnt. Isshin wasnt suppose to be there and aizen didn't know who masaki was. Read everything but the rain.



So none of Ichigo's encounters and motivations were manipulated, monitored or influenced by Aizen? 

Someone's always been pulling the main character's strings in the HST


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm so confused. What is this and how did I get here?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I'm so confused. What is this and how did I get here?


This is the OL conversation thread where you can talk about anything to your heart's content.

I moved some posts here because some of you went overboard with the Bleach talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This is the OL conversation thread where you can talk about anything to your heart's content.
> 
> I moved some posts here because some of you went overboard with the Bleach talk.



Ohh them was the goons actin like the protagonists of the Big 3 haven't all had their lives manipulated by a 3rd party


----------



## Gledania (Jan 20, 2020)

> See someone nostalgic over bleach
>Post a good old time bleach ending.
> Get optimistic rating in return



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> > See someone nostalgic over bleach
> >Post a good old time bleach ending.
> > Get optimistic rating in return
> 
> ...


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> So none of Ichigo's encounters and motivations were manipulated, monitored or influenced by Aizen?
> 
> Someone's always been pulling the main character's strings in the HST


I never stated that but ichigos birth was never aizens plan in the beginning that happened by chance but ichigos fights up till the arrancar arc yes, fullbringer and tybw arc are different.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> I never stated that but ichigos birth was never aizens plan in the beginning that happened by chance but ichigos fights up till the arrancar arc yes, fullbringer and tybw arc are different.



Something always happens by chance. But then plots happen. 

Your whole thing was about how Ichigo was better than Naruto and Luffy because he wasn't a destined child or whatever but Bleach was a manga that proved that Ichigo was a slave to fate with how Almighty rendered everything useless.

And Ichigo didn't even have his own dreams, or sense of self. He was really just going with the flow of life and getting his chain yanked by everybody except himself.

A piss poor example on independence, freewill and freedom


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 20, 2020)

Would be dope if a One Piece related domain gets picked. It has to be 8 letters or less and no combination of words.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Would be dope if a One Piece related domain gets picked. It has to be 8 letters or less and no combination of words.



Joyboyforums.com
Opforums.com
Monkeydforums.com
Hakiforums.com
Yonkoset.com


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Would be dope if a One Piece related domain gets picked. It has to be 8 letters or less and no combination of words.


No it wouldn't, shut up.



We are going to be in our 50s by time Oda finishes it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

Agang.com


----------



## Steven (Jan 20, 2020)

GledaniaForums.de


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Agang.com



Sounds like leshitporn


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

But yo for real. Everyone is gonna be discussing the Yonko online and especially so once the anime catches up.

Yonkoset.net is smooth on the mouth, easy to spell and an actual term that doesn't have to necessarily belong to OP. Plus it's short and keeps a piece of the legacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 20, 2020)

Guys,maybe you can help me

I search for a acnologia avatar like my current Natsu avatar

Some sort of "freeze frame"+animated details,like the flames


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Something always happens by chance. But then plots happen.
> 
> Your whole thing was about how Ichigo was better than Naruto and Luffy because he wasn't a destined child or whatever but Bleach was a manga that proved that Ichigo was a slave to fate with how Almighty rendered everything useless.
> 
> ...


When did I state that ichigo was better than them in this regard, I clearly state his fights have been planned I never stated he was better than either of them, i stated his birth was not planned. From the first arc to arrancar arc it was planned but his birth no. The fullbring arc, and tybw no. The almighty did nothing to him, it didnt create him.


----------



## Redline (Jan 20, 2020)

i am really disappointed oda didnt show not even one pannel of zolo this week, neither his shimotzuki origin so far...the only character i am satisfied with is orochi the night shogun.. A two sword stile user and df master who will be the perfect bad ass opponent for lolo to face after defeating king and kaido


----------



## Redline (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> But yo for real. Everyone is gonna be discussing the Yonko online and especially so once the anime catches up.
> 
> Yonkoset.net is smooth on the mouth, easy to spell and an actual term that doesn't have to necessarily belong to OP. Plus it's short and keeps a piece of the legacy


better yonkoufest.net lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Tornado (Jan 20, 2020)

shanksvsmihawk.org

is sure to attract a crowd to this forum.

PS: animefans.org  maybe....


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Ipitythefool.net lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Ipitythefool.net lol


 

Only the Hawkgod truly reigns supreme. 


Yonko ≈ Admirals btw. Individual matchups can be swayed into any direction due to a multitude of factors.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Yonkoset.com





If it changes though, I'm sure I'm having trouble and still putting the narutoforums.org


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Only the Hawkgod truly reigns supreme.
> 
> 
> Yonko ≈ Admirals btw. Individual matchups can be swayed into any direction due to a multitude of factors.



That's a damn lie lmaooo.

If they not sick, old or havin heartatttacks mid fight Admirals ain't doin nothin 

Mangafax

But folks let's make a poll. I think Yonkoset.net would actually work and be dope


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> That's a damn lie lmaooo.
> 
> If they not sick, old or havin heartatttacks mid fight Admirals ain't doin nothin
> 
> Mangafax


No.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No.


If Mihawk becomes Yonko would you join us in Yonko > Admirals?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 21, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Godhawk is nothing against the one true god of OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buggy D. Clown is an anomaly in the verse. 

Mere mortals are not fit to fight him. That's why only the best can have such a right. Takanome or Akagami, both are worthy, but only one will pass.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Buggy D. Clown is an anomaly in the verse.
> 
> Mere mortals are not fit to fight him. That's why only the best can have such a right. Takanome or Akagami, both are worthy, but only one will pass.



Lmaooo Buggyset.net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornado (Jan 21, 2020)

Buggy was made Shichibukai to restore balance to the world order in the chaos after Whitebeard's death.


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Ipitythefool.net lol


hawkhead.com
shankslerouge.net


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Lmaooo Buggyset.net


buggyballs.com


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 21, 2020)

Luffy vs Kaido Round 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2020)

How tf did moriah survive vs Doffy


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How tf did moriah survive vs Doffy


Absolome made him invisible


----------



## Irene (Jan 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy vs Kaido Round 2


on a side note there is something about Oda old drawings style of Luffy that I prefer than the new ones , he looks better and more serious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Absolome made him invisible


That would not have been enough for him to escape.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 21, 2020)

@TheOmega congrats on getting the thread named after you. XD


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy vs Kaido Round 2


Y I can't see the pic


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

the alpha agreee


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy vs Kaido Round 2



Hope they'll make a round 3 for his battle against Kaido, for the moment he makes Kaido bleed with his first punch and gets him excited to go all-out. That'd be incredible.

EDIT: They should honestly use this one for the scene where Oden finds out about what Orochi did and how they hurt Toki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

goodnight...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> goodnight...xd


Oof that's a good dose of nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @TheOmega congrats on getting the thread named after you. XD



I dunno how it happened but now is the perfect time to change the forum name to Yonkoset.net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

how about laughtale .com


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Oof that's a good dose of nostalgia.


here some more...goldel era
lmaooooo


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 22, 2020)

I just realized all big one piece characters are built like Johnny Bravo


----------



## Tornado (Jan 22, 2020)

So I evidently have too much free time and decided to play with google trends.



1/3 of the poeple who start typing "Mihawk vs" go on to search for "Mihawk vs Shanks".

And "mihawk vs shanks" is almost as popular as "mihawk vs zoro".

I thought only "forum nerds" cared about powerlevels


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 22, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> But what theme. Naruto was ostracized for the kyuubi nothing else. Also it explains why he had it in the first place. I never got such a theme that many see in naruto but something totally different



Rock Lee's Law was a legitimate theme for part 1. "_A dropout will defeat a genius with hard work._" Naruto was not naturally talented as a child. That may be in part due to no one supporting him in his upbringing, but he still had to struggle in comparison to those around him. Despite his prophetic status, even his past incarnation Asura, shared in his inability to naturally excel. The overall idea, and a theme in Japanese culture in general is that the effort you put into something truly matters and is something that will reach other people.



TheOmega said:


> Ninjas really talkin about Ichigo like his whole existence and development wasn't planned out and guided to the T since before his birth lmaooo
> 
> Ichigo prolly even worse off than Naruto & Luffy cuz Ichigo really really let destiny carry him lol
> 
> ...



Bruh, Aizen was full of shit. He was winging it half the time, and his little cosmic cube covered his ass half of that.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Good evening. I'm in a great mood today.
Wanna fight @Soca ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening. I'm in a great mood today.
> Wanna fight @Soca ?


Evening. Sup? How have you been recently? I didn't see you posting often, at least here lol.


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 22, 2020)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Rock Lee's Law was a legitimate theme for part 1. "_A dropout will defeat a genius with hard work._" Naruto was not naturally talented as a child. That may be in part due to no one supporting him in his upbringing, but he still had to struggle in comparison to those around him. Despite his prophetic status, even his past incarnation Asura, shared in his inability to naturally excel. The overall idea, and a theme in Japanese culture in general is that the effort you put into something truly matters and is something that will reach other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruh, Aizen was full of shit. He was winging it half the time, and his little cosmic cube covered his ass half of that.



DAAAAAAAAAMMN my mans called it a cosmic cube Lmao.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Evening. Sup? How have you been recently? I didn't see you posting often, at least here lol.



Kinda busy. Working late, getting home tired, and don't have much time. XD
But I'm good. I'm happy. Don't hate work for the 2nd time in my life. XD

Kako tamo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kinda busy. Working late, getting home tired, and don't have much time. XD
> But I'm good. I'm happy. Don't hate work for the 2nd time in my life. XD
> 
> Kako tamo?


Hard worker or smart worker?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hard worker or smart worker?



Both. 
I hope so at least.. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Both.
> I hope so at least.. XD


Only working hard in a smart way.....correct.


----------



## Medjaynegus (Jan 22, 2020)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Rock Lee's Law was a legitimate theme for part 1. "_A dropout will defeat a genius with hard work._" Naruto was not naturally talented as a child. That may be in part due to no one supporting him in his upbringing, but he still had to struggle in comparison to those around him. Despite his prophetic status, even his past incarnation Asura, shared in his inability to naturally excel. The overall idea, and a theme in Japanese culture in general is that the effort you put into something truly matters and is something that will reach other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruh, Aizen was full of shit. He was winging it half the time, and his little cosmic cube covered his ass half of that.


Rock lee got his ass kicked the minute he sprouted that crap. The first chapter of naruto has naruto learning a forbidden and dangerous ninjutsu that's s rank. So not it wasnt.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Only working hard in a smart way.....correct.



Wow. That's philosophical. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kako tamo?


Ladno hahaha. Sad ispiti krecu pa je jos gore. 

Bitno da si srecan i dobro.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ladno hahaha. Sad ispiti krecu pa je jos gore.
> 
> Bitno da si srecan i dobro.



Ovamo je fino vrijeme za sad. Ali najavljuju mjesec dana snijega.. Brrrrrrrr. :/

Igraš li Mafije? Fali igrača. XD Jebo ispite. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ovamo je fino vrijeme za sad. Ali najavljuju mjesec dana snijega.. Brrrrrrrr. :/
> 
> Igraš li Mafije? Fali igrača. XD Jebo ispite. HAHAHAHAHAHA



Ovdje u Francuskoj je to u redu. Vrijeme je već za proljeće. 

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ovdje u Francuskoj je to u redu. Vrijeme je već za proljeće.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA



I have to say that the translation was quite good. XD

How are you? How was your day?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have to say that the translation was quite good. XD
> 
> How are you? How was your day?



Hot.

We have sun and shit, thanks to (the global warming) a local climate that is always warm where I live (oceanic climate actually, a lot of wind and rain but never cold temperature).

And this winter is really fine. We're around 15° C in the afternoon. First flowers are already blooming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hot.
> 
> We have sun and shit, thanks to (the global warming) a local climate that is always warm where I live (oceanic climate actually, a lot of wind and rain but never cold temperature).
> 
> And this winter is really fine. We're around 15° C in the afternoon. First flowers are already blooming.



That sounds like hell.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hot.
> 
> We have sun and shit, thanks to (the global warming) a local climate that is always warm where I live (oceanic climate actually, a lot of wind and rain but never cold temperature).
> 
> And this winter is really fine. We're around 15° C in the afternoon. First flowers are already blooming.



In my Mostar (  ) it's similar.
But here in cold Schwarzwald it's different. XD
I'm gonna freeze my ass off tomorow.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ovamo je fino vrijeme za sad. Ali najavljuju mjesec dana snijega.. Brrrrrrrr. :/
> 
> Igraš li Mafije? Fali igrača. XD Jebo ispite. HAHAHAHAHAHA



Au to je vec lose. Ovde jos nema snega, ne znam zasto, ali se ne zalim. 

Ne igram haha, a i ne bih mogao.


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening. I'm in a great mood today.
> Wanna fight @Soca ?


Nay


----------



## Tornado (Jan 23, 2020)

Thread needs a new poll.

It's over, PC masterrace won


----------



## Gledania (Jan 23, 2020)

Wanna play my sekiroo


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nay



What's up? You post less than me lately.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 23, 2020)

Well well glad that I'm not the only one who don't play silly stuff like video games


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Well well glad that I'm not the only one who don't play silly stuff like video games



I started pokemon white2 Yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I started pokemon white2 Yesterday. Does that count?


Yes...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 23, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> Rock lee got his ass kicked the minute he sprouted that crap. The first chapter of naruto has naruto learning a forbidden and dangerous ninjutsu that's s rank. So not it wasnt.



There's no need for such stringency. Both Rock Lee and Naruto got to where they were through their hard work and perseverance. Though Kishimoto did mishandle Rock Lee's arc, he and Sakura were meant to represent weakness, but he never gave them a great triumph, which was a great disservice. And a foolish fucking error if I'm being honest.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> not really


So Oda's stalling shit for a break cliffhanger? The war is just around the corner, I just wanna see it already


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> So Oda's stalling shit for a break cliffhanger? The war is just around the corner, I just wanna see it already



I mean it's not worth reading a shit translation for, probs better to wait till Sunday especially with some dubious parts


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I mean it's not worth reading a shit translation for, probs better to wait till Sunday especially with some dubious parts


Oh, in the good sense. Well, that makes more sense than being impatient and reading a shit translation *because *it's good. I'mma let myself out and go take a nap


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## El Hermano (Jan 23, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> RUN!!!!


I WILL, BUT BEFORE I GO, WILL YOU TELL ME - IS IT GOING TO BE GOOD?
I'm not used to hold my nut for an extra 48-72 hours.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 23, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> I WILL, BUT BEFORE I GO, WILL YOU TELL ME - IS IT GOING TO BE GOOD?
> I'm not used to hold my nut for an extra 48-72 hours.


Depends on if you like Oden and this flashback tbh


----------



## Beast (Jan 23, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> I WILL, BUT BEFORE I GO, WILL YOU TELL ME - IS IT GOING TO BE GOOD?
> I'm not used to hold my nut for an extra 48-72 hours.


nah, I didn’t like the spoilers if that’s anything to go off lol.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Well well glad that I'm not the only one who don't play silly stuff like video games



No video games at all, that's kind of "horrifying"



DeVision said:


> I started pokemon white2 Yesterday. Does that count?



Play Sword/Shield


----------



## Irene (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 24, 2020)

Friyay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Morning


What happened to you signature?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

@GANDO why are you calling me, Maru?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What happened to you signature?


Idk the link expired maybe lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @GANDO why are you calling me, Maru?


You had the lewdman emote. ( )


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

GANDO said:


> You had the lewdman emote. ( )


No,Maru

That's not the lewdman emote


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Idk the link expired maybe lol


can you put it back? I really liked it


----------



## Steven (Jan 24, 2020)

@Ren. Remind is...not so good


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> can you put it back? I really liked it


Sure, pervert

I'll put it later


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 24, 2020)

LamperOuge stop rating me lewd you perv


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Sure, pervert
> 
> I'll put it later


Why does it make me a pervert? I told you I like the eye squint.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 25, 2020)

Sup?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (Jan 25, 2020)

Look at this shit. My wallet is like Oden right now. Destined to get brutally fucked, and soon.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 25, 2020)

I see Link (from Zelda)?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2020)

So, rereading post-TS, Fishman Island really improves on a reread.

Punk Hazard doesn't, though. Probably one of the worst arcs in the manga. It has a lot of cool stuff, but the pacing and general story-telling are pretty bad.

That said I'd still rate it 6 or 7 out of 10 because OP is that good.


----------



## blueice12 (Jan 25, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So, rereading post-TS, Fishman Island really improves on a reread.
> 
> Punk Hazard doesn't, though. Probably one of the worst arcs in the manga. It has a lot of cool stuff, but the pacing and general story-telling are pretty bad.
> 
> That said I'd still rate it 6 or 7 out of 10 because OP is that good.



But it had those brokers


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I see Link (from Zelda)?



Yeah, Breath of the Wild 2 is one of the many games I want to play this year when it comes out. With 2020 being a huge year for gaming, that list is growing to unreasonable proportions.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 25, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Yeah, Breath of the Wild 2 is one of the many games I want to play this year when it comes out. With 2020 being a huge year for gaming, that list is growing to unreasonable proportions.



With my poor paycheck I'll have to wait for 2021. XD


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> But it had those brokers



Yeah that was cool but hype alone doesn't make an arc.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

Cyberpunk got delayed till september mane 

I was so excited. We were 2 months away  and they fucked with us


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

Handball broke my heart.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Handball broke my heart.


thats a sport?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> thats a sport?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2020)

Lebron passed Kobe in the all-time scoring list, now #3

The legend continues.


@Redline @Kylo Ren @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron passed Kobe in the all-time scoring list, now #3
> 
> The legend continues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> thats a sport?



More like conceptual postmodern art or something.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone here into music equipment? Specifically headphones?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Anyone here into music equipment? Specifically headphones?



Headphones are used by gamers too, so maybe @Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

My two all time favorites running off this old receiver .


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> My two all time favorites running off this old receiver .



Old school, I see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

All I wanted was a part time lover   
Everybody feels alone some days   




Mariko said:


> More like conceptual postmodern art or something.


Got it 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Anyone here into music equipment? Specifically headphones?


Me. Why?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Old school, I see.



The old school receivers are the only power sources that can properly power those two headphones without costing me an arm and a leg. And they sound better than most modern stuff too.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> My two all time favorites running off this old receiver .


oh damn you're _into_ into it

nvm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh damn you're _into_ into it
> 
> nvm


I don't think im that into it at least compared to a lot of the crazy people that do this. I'd never buy anything else as long I have these two. Especially the one on the left. I've had it for 4 years and it's very good and reliable. They can take enough power where I can just put them down and turn up the power and use them as speakers. The person I bought it from had it 3 years before selling it.  God forbid something happens to it, I'd try to buy the same one even though they're not made anymore. The new stuff the company makes is overpriced and doesn't compare.

Also what do you use? Are you a stationary type guy or do you like mobile listening?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

@T.D.A is it true that Kobe died in an heli accident?


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Also what do you use? Are you a stationary type guy or do you like mobile listening?


For home listening I use the August bluetooth headphones



I use them online sometimes too, they're pretty decent for their price. Got it for like $50 on amazon last summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A is it true that Kobe died in an heli accident?


WTF...

It's fucking true


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A is it true that Kobe died in an heli accident?


This is the most out of the blue news I've heard for a while. Damn RIP.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow, I'm fu*king sad now. I didn't need those news so close to sleeping.


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2020)

That was so unexpected RIP.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

His whole family was on it. 

FUCK


----------



## DeVision (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> His whole family was on it.
> 
> FUCK



OMG, this can't be true?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> OMG, this can't be true?


His daughter were on the helicopter with him...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A is it true that Kobe died in an heli accident?



omg just seen the news


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> His whole family was on it.
> 
> FUCK


Wait I'm not hearing this


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2020)

MO said:


> Wait I'm not hearing this



His daughter Gianna Maria was on the helicopter too


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> His daughter Gianna Maria was on the helicopter too


yeah just heard. Pray for Vanessa.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)

2020s is the decade I become jaded.




Words cannot describe how much I hate you whores.


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)

Thats my 2000s legend. Thats my GoAT shooying guard icon. All around life inspiration. Remember giving myself a snake nickname just to be like.mans. RIP to the Gawd himself amd condolonse to his family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2020)

Fire her ass.


----------



## Redline (Jan 26, 2020)

Men.. NO time to be funny for me... What a shame.... Rip kobe.. Italians will praise for your family and for you too... I amstill trying to realize what really happen..even his daughter of 13 was there, some rappers in YouTube reaction are kinda implying someone must have fixed the elicopter to crush


----------



## Redline (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jan 26, 2020)

This year started with a lot of bad events ... can't imagine the rest of it


Rip


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn Kobe. 



I cannot believe his daughter died as well. What a horrible day.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

MO said:


> Fire her ass.


 NGL this made me laugh. Very creative


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

Astro said:


> 2020s is the decade I become jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did the tweet say?


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What did the tweet say?



The [redacted] wanted to remind us Kobe was a rapist and she didnt care of his death.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

Astro said:


> The [redacted] wanted to remind us Kobe was a rapist and she didnt care of his death.


Yea that's very awful timing to come out and say some thing like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea that's very awful timing to come out and say some thing like this.



I had called it to happen. The same thing happened when D Rose had his rejuvenation. Rachel Nichols deadass had the audacity to try this.

Yes D Rose is having a comeback but you know what else he did? He put his come on some womans back. I know he was proven innocent but what do we do about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)

Nanami said:


> This year started with a lot of bad events ... can't imagine the rest of it
> 
> 
> Rip



2020 Stats January 

- Historical Australian Bushfires 
- American attack on Iran
- Iran responds 
- Boeing Ukrainian Plane s
hot down in Iran
- Looming Threat of WW3 
- 4.6 Magnitude near Iranian Nuclear Plant 
- Oden loses to bitchass Orochi
- Coronavirus as Biological Terror 
- Celebrity Deaths > David Stern, Kobe Bryant, Gianna Maria, Rick Fox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2020)

Astro said:


> 2020 Stats January
> 
> - Historical Australian Bushfires
> - American attack on Iran
> ...



Rick Fox wasn't on the helicopter


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 26, 2020)

Astro said:


> I had called it to happen. The same thing happened when D Rose had his rejuvenation. Rachel Nichols deadass had the audacity to try this.
> 
> Yes D Rose is having a comeback but you know what else he did? He put his come on some womans back. I know he was proven innocent but what do we do about it



It's straight evil when people do this crap. They see someone being mourned or celebrated, they come in and try to interject negativity.  Yea, Nichols dong that to Rose is awful. This situation is even worse because the man and his family member is dead. He can't even defend himself.


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 26, 2020)

R.I.P Kobe Bean Bryant, I always idolize Kobe because he is the closest to MJ gameplay. Growing up in Shaq and Kobe era of 2000s. This is still unreal to me, feels like a family member or a piece of my past was taken from me. 

"Heroes come and go but legends live on forever" Mamba Out. 

I feel bad for Gigi.. she was entirely too young to go.




T.D.A said:


> Lebron passed Kobe in the all-time scoring list, now #3
> 
> The legend continues.
> 
> ...


It's expected actually I have no doubt Bron can even surpass Kareem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn thats awful, his daughter was very young too. His last 'public' words honestly make the whole situation look like something out of a movie.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> His last 'public' words



Which one


----------



## Irene (Jan 27, 2020)

Astro said:


> 2020 Stats January
> 
> - Historical Australian Bushfires
> - American attack on Iran
> ...


Also volcano and earthquakes

I am afraid of what might be next ..


But Loden being humiliated is fun to watch


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Which one



Both his Instagram and twitter were words of congratulations to LeBron for passing him. On top of that he was literally telling him to keep growing the game and paving the way for the rest both things he actually did for a lot of players in the league.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Both his Instagram and twitter were words of congratulations to LeBron for passing him. On top of that he was literally telling him to keep growing the game and paving the way for the rest both things he actually did for a lot of players in the league.



Yeah the whole thing is surreal. Just the night before LeBron passes Kobe, wears shoes which say Mamba4Life and after the game his spends the post game interview reminiscing about his past with Kobe as a fan, teammate etc. Then Kobe's last tweets congrats LeBron as if he's passing on the torch.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 27, 2020)

Guess people will feel bad about using this emote""  from now one , at least for today.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Guess people will feel bad about using this emote""  from now one , at least for today.



Why its not rude or anything lol 

The only real disrespectful behavior i've seen is from cunts making social media posts needing to show everyone how sad they are. Not surprising though slimy behavior from attention seeking losers is normal.


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Guess people will feel bad about using this emote""  from now one , at least for today.


This emo should be put to rest... In sign of respect


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Why its not rude or anything lol
> 
> The only real disrespectful behavior i've seen is from cunts making social media posts needing to show everyone how sad they are. Not surprising though slimy behavior from attention seeking losers is normal.


Speak for yourself kamin,  not in behalf of others you know shit about... Talking about loser seeking attention lol


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Speak for yourself kamin,  not in behalf of others you know shit about... Talking about loser seeking attention lol




If you're making an instagram post or a facebook post with paragraphs upon paragraphs about how sad YOU are when a person close to you has just died much less a public figure you're either actively attention seeking or subconsciously doing it. If you truly are sad or angry those feelings are there whether or not anyone else knows you are in that state of mind. Ask yourself which normal person rushes to social media to show everyone else how much they care with posts like that.

Its like these people who post pictures of themselves crying only this time its beyond disrespectful.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

@Redline don't take it the wrong way, I ain't talking about people who put up a post or a story with a small message as a sign of respect, things like that are similar to something like putting down flowers at a memorial. I'm talking about a specific group of people who do the previously described time and time again, these people are straight parasites.


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Well then.. Now the Lakers have an extra boost on motivation for winning the chip this season... LeBron can make it happen


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> @Redline don't take it the wrong way, I ain't talking about people who put up a post or a story with a small message as a sign of respect, things like that are similar to something like putting down flowers at a memorial. I'm talking about a specific group of people who do the previously described time and time again, these people are straight parasites.


I see what you meant now, sorry for being a bit rude to you, I got your msg now, and I agree with what you were implying


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well then.. Now the Lakers have an extra boost on motivation for winning the chip this season... LeBron can make it happen


Are we going to see a much more beastly Bron? I want to support them but I already made my bet that the Clips are going to win it all.


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Are we going to see a much more beastly Bron? I want to support them but I already made my bet that the Clips are going to win it all.


I am into kwhai and clipper too but who knows now, if clipper really have some internal issues then lakers can make it through, expecially now with kobe death extra motivation boost imo


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care. Ill ppl die in the same countries because no health care system. Nobody care.

A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.

What's wrong with this world?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Are we going to see a much more beastly Bron? I want to support them but I already made my bet that the Clips are going to win it all.



There is zero chance the Lakers lose after yesterdays awful news. I honestly don't think Lebron would allow it.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care.
> 
> A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


Is that how you view this world? What are you a saint you care for everyone? Of course a lot of people paying respect to Kobe because for me he made the sport that I love very entertaining and inspire me to work hard and be competitive.  I assume people feel the same way if its true and not just because its hot news rn.

If he didnt mean anything to you just stfu with your world view. It's so bad.  



Redline said:


> I am into kwhai and clipper too but who knows now, if clipper really have some internal issues then lakers can make it through, expecially now with kobe death extra motivation boost imo





Kamina. said:


> There is zero chance the Lakers lose after yesterdays awful news. I honestly don't think Lebron would allow it.


Lakers might become great after this incident but Clips and Bucks in my opinion is a much better team.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care. Ill ppl die in the same countries because no health care system. Nobody care.
> 
> A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


It's all because of fame


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care. Ill ppl die in the same countries because no health care system. Nobody care.
> 
> A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


A lot of things, but paying respect or tribute to one atlethe worldwide famous is not a bad thing anyhow, even thou each single life of a human been has the same value, but this world is what we are living in now days and even on previous Era or centuries ago the world was wrong and fucked up in a different way, same old story


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care.
> 
> A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


It just how the World works unfortunately. The more acheivement you make/ being well known your dead will be more reconizable.

Its kind of common sense too. As much as the the people dying in US wars and people in Africa  is saddening not enough people will know this tragedies. It is what it is. 

The least thing you can do is show some respect. Its not like people are negleting people in Africa or the deaths in Wars. He desereves the tribute as much as the other legends like
MJ, Prince, Whitney Houston, Stan Lee


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 27, 2020)

it’s strange to be honest. I was talking to a friend yesterday about how odd it is that in the same day he died, people of less importance died in far more wretched ways and far worse conditions but very few people will mourn them. I understand what @Mariko is getting but I also get @Kylo Ren . It’s hard to have feelings for people you’ve never seen or heard about but it did strike me weird that I was feeling sad for Kobe while other people suffer. There’s nothing wrong with that to be honest. It’s simply human. Anytime I hear of death even if I don’t know the person, it does sadden me like I assume it does to a lot of people.

Neither of you are wrong in your world view but it’s an interesting dynamic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> If he didnt mean anything to you just stfu with your world view. It's so bad.



What worries me is ppl priorities.

Nothing wrong to pay tribute to some loved famous ppl.

What's wrong is never caring about all those who die everyday cause of our western way of life (capitalism).

And for your information I dedicated my life to help ppl in needs. That's basically my job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

I should precise one thing maybe: I'm not talking about this thread, but the global medias (I may havn't been clear in my first post).

Once again nothing wrong to give tribute to a famous ppl, especially if many ppl here are basketball fans.

Just wanted to be clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What worries me is ppl priorities.
> 
> Nothing wrong to pay tribute to some loved famous ppl.
> 
> ...


So are you crying everyday because people die everyday? See what you are trying to do here?

Do I feel bad about people dying of course I am and more specifically so if I know them  peraonally.

Its your "JOB" talk to me again about this if you help them without getting anything. Ill even made you as my own saint.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I should precise one thing maybe: I'm not talking about this thread, but the global medias (I may havn't been clear in my first post).
> 
> Once again nothing wrong to give tribute to a famous ppl, especially if many ppl here are basketball fans.
> 
> Just wanted to be clear.


Then we have no problem here lol my apologise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Lakers might become great after this incident but Clips and Bucks in my opinion is a much better team.



The Clippers have no interior defense and very little play making especially from their stars. They cannot solve either of these problems through trades without giving up a lot of integral pieces. They won't get passed the Rockets or Jazz or the Lakers if they have to play either of those teams as a result.

The Lakers need a large wing defender (they have too many small guards) and a secondary play maker thats not Rondo. They're supposedly signing Darren Collision after he comes out of retirement and either Igoudala is bought out or Kuzma the brick layer is likely going to end up being traded for the wing that they need. Thats the only real flaws they have at the moment.

Bucks are 100% the best team at the moment for sure but unfortunately for them the shortened rotation in the playoffs and inferior star duo + if the Lakers make those additions they'll end up being inferior to them.

I'm more of an outsider this season since I just watch occasionally these days but those are the main problems with each of those teams. They're all pretty neck and neck but the only actual improvement (ignoring the new motivation) is going to the Lakers which will certainly put them over the top.




Mariko said:


> What worries me is ppl priorities.
> 
> Nothing wrong to pay tribute to some loved famous ppl.
> 
> ...



What other economic system would you suggest then lol? Communism will never work because its literally contrary to how people behave and always leads towards destruction. The only system that actually works in the current world is a capitalist one supported by socialist policies/social programs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko is a hero without a cape


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> *So are you crying everyday because people die everyday?* See what you are trying to do here?
> 
> Do I feel bad about people dying of course I am and more specifically so if I know them  peraonally.
> 
> *Its your "JOB" talk to me again about this if you help them without getting anything. Ill even made you as my own saint.*



1) Yes, I do (or more like I'm angry as fuck)

2) Helping ppl is my job, and I'm paid for it. With my uni degrees I could have chosen many other jobs way more well paid and could be rich today. 

Also I work for free (dunno the english word for bénévole) for an NGO in Africa (Malia) called "Via Sahel - Les enfants de Bamako". 

But it's not the point here.

Mine was ppl slective emotions.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> What other economic system would you suggest then lol? Communism will never work because its literally contrary to how people behave and always leads towards destruction. The only system that actually works in the current world is a capitalist one supported by socialist policies/social programs.



You're a good product of the capitalist system, repeating what the capitalists teached you at school and the capitalists medias are saying on TV.

Read books. Visit other countries. Think by yourself instead of blindly repeating the capitalist dogma, which is now totally proven to be a total cancer to both humankind and our planet itself.


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> The Clippers have no interior defense and very little play making especially from their stars. They cannot solve either of these problems through trades without giving up a lot of integral pieces. They won't get passed the Rockets or Jazz or the Lakers if they have to play either of those teams as a result.
> 
> The Lakers need a large wing defender (they have too many small guards) and a secondary play maker thats not Rondo. They're supposedly signing Darren Collision after he comes out of retirement and either Igoudala is bought out or Kuzma the brick layer is likely going to end up being traded for the wing that they need. Thats the only real flaws they have at the moment.
> 
> ...


Socialist forever here


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> The Clippers have no interior defense and very little play making especially from their stars. They cannot solve either of these problems through trades without giving up a lot of integral pieces. They won't get passed the Rockets or Jazz or the Lakers if they have to play either of those teams as a result.
> 
> The Lakers need a large wing defender (they have too many small guards) and a secondary play maker thats not Rondo. They're supposedly signing Darren Collision after he comes out of retirement and either Igoudala is bought out or Kuzma the brick layer is likely going to end up being traded for the wing that they need. Thats the only real flaws they have at the moment.
> 
> ...


No man. Sure they are not functioning as everyone expected but by records they 2-0 against lakers thats all I need to know. Are they struggeling rn? Yes but I also expect them to perform in the highest comes playoff time.

What all you said about the lakers is irrelevant. They're the one who needs to figure out Kwahi lol

I agree about the Bucks.


Mariko said:


> 1) Yes, I do (or more like I'm angry as fuck)
> 
> 2) Helping ppl is my job, and I'm paid for it. With my uni degrees I could have chosen many other jobs way more well paid and could be rich today.
> 
> ...


Its who we are, its because you live like that doesnt mean we should do the same. Also, really? Its too good to be true you live like that?"others first before me" lol but if its true then Im truly grateful that the world have someone like you.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You're a good product of the capitalist system, repeating what the capitalists teached you at school and the capitalists medias are saying on TV.
> 
> Read books. Visit other countries. Think by yourself instead of blindly repeating the capitalist dogma, which is now totally proven to be a total cancer to both humankind and our planet itself.



Which counties should I visit that have a superior system to a Capitalist one supported by Socialist policies?
Its literally common sense that communism won't work because of human nature.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> No man. Sure they are not functioning as everyone expected but by records they 2-0 against lakers thats all I need to know. Are they struggeling rn? Yes but I also expect them to perform in the highest comes playoff time.
> 
> What all you said about the lakers is irrelevant. They're the one who needs to figure out Kwahi lol
> 
> ...



I don't want nor expect everybody to dedicate their life to others. Just caring about them. Pretty different.

And yes it's how I am. My communists grand parents were famous resistants during the WW2 against fascism, and my parents are communists too, who also gave their life to help the others (by being doctors). 

It's a family duty and way of life.


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> No man. Sure they are not functioning as everyone expected but by records they 2-0 against lakers thats all I need to know. Are they struggeling rn? Yes but I also expect them to perform in the highest comes playoff time.
> 
> What all you said about the lakers is irrelevant. They're the one who needs to figure out Kwahi lol
> 
> ...


Dunno if it's true or not but apparently kwahi and Paul george don't get along well with each other... Anyway imo clippers needs a big man... Dallas are my fav becouse of Luca and the way they all play for each other but now they lost Powell they need to get someone, since pozinzki has no balls and he is playing under his value tbh, I did expect a lot more from him.. He disappoi Ted me big time this season... Like Shaq and chuck are saying he should post up more and be a true center for Dallas, not a  jolly


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Which counties should I visit that have a superior system to a Capitalist one supported by Socialist policies?
> Its literally common sense that communism won't work because of human nature.



It's not common sense, it's propaganda son.

France between the 50's the the 80's created a real socialist system who worked pretty well. The capitalit turn in the 80's/90's ruined our world wide famous social system.

Communism isn't stalinism nor leninism. Both were dicatature in the name of communism, but wern't communists at all.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't want nor expect everybody to dedicate their life to others. Just caring about them. Pretty different.
> 
> And yes it's how I am. My communists grand parents were famous resistants during the WW2 against fascism, and my parents are communists too, who also gave their life to help the others (by being doctors).
> 
> It's a family duty and way of life.


I think we care, we just didnt post everything we think after all social media platform is all about what most talk about, who hot etc. I get mad if I saw news about murder and feel pity about the victim but you cant expect me to do anything about it. I have a problem of my own if I feel for everyone I'll be fckin depress.

West > communist.


Redline said:


> Dunno if it's true or not but apparently kwahi and Paul george don't get along well with each other... Anyway imo clippers needs a big man... Dallas are my fav becouse of Luca and the way they all play for each other but now they lost Powell they need to get someone, since pozinzki has no balls and he is playing under his value tbh, I did expect a lot more from him.. He disappoi Ted me big time this season... Like Shaq and chuck are saying he should post up more and be a true center for Dallas, not a  jolly


I think its true nd that powell incident, ouch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Jan 27, 2020)

I still think this Bucks team will win the championship. Giannis somehow took another leap after an MVP season. Middleton and Lopez might not be stars but they're perfect complements to Giannis. 

In the west there are a bunch of really good teams but all of them have flaws. A lot is going to come down to who are healthy and in form when play-offs come around. I don't think the Lakers are deep enough to make it all the way. Rockets, Mavs and Thunder are solid teams but its going to be an uphill battle for them. Jazz and Nuggets are the same type of unassuming but great all round team like the Bucks but they don't have someone like Giannis who can dominate two ways. Clippers are probably my bet at the moment to make it out the west. They haven't really played much with both stars healthy yet and they're already one of the best teams.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> No man. Sure they are not functioning as everyone expected but by records they 2-0 against lakers thats all I need to know. Are they struggeling rn? Yes but I also expect them to perform in the highest comes playoff time.
> 
> What all you said about the lakers is irrelevant. They're the one who needs to figure out Kwahi lol
> 
> I agree about the Bucks.



Game 1 has no weight honestly, new team vs team that is mostly the same. IIRC The 2011 Heat went like 11-10 before steamrolling and then Lebrons choke job.
Game 2 was just a straight choke job by the Lakers. They just pissed away the lead rather than got owned. The reason what I said is relevant is because they pissed away the lead because of those two factors which are easily fixable.

Collision replaces Rondo
The reason they cant guard Kawhi & Giannis is because they lack a big wing which they will obtain come the trade deadline.



Mariko said:


> It's not common sense, it's propaganda son.
> 
> France between the 50's the the 80's created a real socialist system who worked pretty well. The capitalit turn in the 80's/90's ruined our world wide famous social system.
> 
> Communism isn't stalinism nor leninism. Both were dicatature in the name of communism, but wern't communists at all.



'My Grandparents were Communists, my parents were communists and now i'm a communist' yet i'm supposedly the one falling for propaganda lol.
Do you realize you can just look at how human nature and understand why communism isn't compatible with it? Thats why its common sense.

The current Nordic model (even if they are partially dependent on oil) are superior to whatever has come out of france in the last 100 years and at their base are regulated capitalism supported by socialist policies i.e exactly what I said.

IDK why you think i'm a blind defender of capitalism, I have zero problems if a superior system were to arise and be implemented. Problem is there isn't one at the moment. Even the country I live in now implements an inferior version of the nordic model or did you think I live in the US.

Anyway I g2g so I will reply later if you want but it'll probs be a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thousands deaths everyday aroud the world because of (US) wars, climate change and capitalism-induced-starving, nobody care. Thousands childs are dying in africa so ppl can have a smartphone. Homeless ppl die in the most richest countries streets. Nobody care. Ill ppl die in the same countries because no health care system. Nobody care.
> 
> A rich basketball player dies in his own helicopter: world wide tribute.
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


Are you doing something about it. If it is then dont compare illogically.

What happened to kobe is horrible. So what he is rich bb player. He inspired many people 's life .

Nothing is wrong with tribute .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> His whole family was on it.
> 
> FUCK


When i read the news i thought it was hoax . It was everywhere . Ya mate it was real shock for me. I started playing bb  when i saw kobe s poster in my school. It inspired yo me join bb team. 

My dad is big laker fan he was shocked as well. 


It must be hard for his wife and daughter. RIP mamba he inspired future bb players . I hope they permanently retire no.24 in NBA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> When i read the news i thought it was hoax . It was everywhere . Ya mate it was real shock for me. I started playing bb  when i saw kobe s poster in my school. It inspired yo me join bb team.
> 
> My dad is big laker fan he was shocked as well.
> 
> ...


I was shocked as hell for almost 10 minutes. I found out while paying a bill! He is survived by wife and 3 other daughters. I feel extremely bad for the 2 kids who lost both parents and another sibling. And we still do not know who the other 4 victims are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was shocked as hell for almost 10 minutes. I found out while paying a bill! He is survived by wife and 3 other daughters. I feel extremely bad for the 2 kids who lost both parents and another sibling. And we still do not know who the other 4 victims are.


Its horrible for anyone in family .  Life is precious we must cherish every second .


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Which counties should I visit that have a superior system to a Capitalist one supported by Socialist policies?
> Its literally common sense that communism won't work because of human nature.


Once long ago I came out with a new sistem I think might work but who knows.... To make it short i would give a mimimal wage to anyone enough to survive, then  if you want to get a ferrari you can work and get more money to buy it, kinda the same as it is now, you get a wage for your type of work but you do have a minimal wage since you are born... 95 % of all money are fictional and font exist in real world they are all made of thin air.. So we could use those air money as a sustainable base for every human beeing, then whoever wants more can get it by work hard or study for it...
This would at least solve hanger in all the world..... Free money to live for anybody... It is not like we don't have it.. It is all a immaginary money anyway....


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

Also... The educational sistem should change and follow the students through his own favorite  area from first grade till university... This way we would have more competent people each on his own area therefore more happy to do what they always wanted too.. I think there are some German school that are actually experimenting on this on a long term...
Think about it, everybody would end up doing the work they always dreamt of... This way the whole society would benefit and the interaction would greatly improve make everyone more happy to live the live they choose to do


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> What happened to kobe is horrible. So what he is rich bb player. He inspired many people 's life .
> 
> Nothing is wrong with tribute .



I never said the opposite baka.

Ofc it is.

Did you read my posts? I was talking about how the medias (social medias included) made it a world wide event when they most generally don't when it comes to non-famous ppl.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> West > communist.



Says Kylo Ren



That's perfecc.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> There is zero chance the Lakers lose after yesterdays awful news. I honestly don't think Lebron would allow it.



I really hope Lebron wins it for Kobe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)

^ Chad ( I mean the bird)


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

The monster trio still lives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 27, 2020)

The hood is saying someone sabotage coby elicopter wtf


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> The hood is saying someone sabotage coby elicopter wtf



It was weather conditions


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

For now. But after the pain is gone.....it will resume. And what better way to honor the man then with this debate?


Redline said:


> The hood is saying someone sabotage coby elicopter wtf



Yeah.....no.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I never said the opposite baka.
> 
> Ofc it is.
> 
> Did you read my posts? I was talking about how the medias (social medias included) made it a world wide event when they most generally don't when it comes to non-famous ppl.




I hate media especially when they act as  poser for  liberal  messiah .  They just sell what buys most  . I dont read newspaper or watch news these days  because of so much commercialization happening .


----------



## Beast (Jan 27, 2020)

RIP Kobe


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Says Kylo Ren
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfecc.


What's this supposed to mean? so, my username and avatar have anything to do with it now? Nice rebut 


Capitalism is better than communism and capitalism paired by socialist policies is the best imo. @Kamina said it already the human hurdle of overcoming power and greed and government is the biggest reason we've never seen a true communist country. It's a fckin failure. China's communism is only successful because they accept capitalism into their economies while North Korea is desperately trying to survive. Communism is an ineffective ideology.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 28, 2020)

@T.D.A @Redline Clippers and Lakers game has been postponed.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> @T.D.A @Redline Clippers and Lakers game has been postponed.



Yep too soon to have a game like that


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 28, 2020)

People should boycott washington post gutter journalism by their journalists.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> What's this supposed to mean? so, my username and avatar have anything to do with it now? Nice rebut
> 
> 
> Capitalism is better than communism and capitalism paired by socialist policies is the best imo. @Kamina said it already the human hurdle of overcoming power and greed and government is the biggest reason we've never seen a true communist country. It's a fckin failure. China's communism is only successful because they accept capitalism into their economies while North Korea is desperately trying to survive. Communism is an ineffective ideology.



You're confusing two things: communism as an ideology -which has never actually been tried, and communism as some historical governments.

True communism -as first defined by Thomas More in his book "Utopia" and then theorized by Marx, has never been tried, so we can't say it's a failure. 

On the other hand Capitalism has been tried almost everywhere, and it's a total disaster from both social and environmental pov. 

(And we must precise that liberalism isn't capitalism. We can have a liberal and democratic communism, though you can't have a truely liberal and democratic capitalism since capitalism is by definition totalitarian and autoritarian, even if he generally try to hide it behind a fake corrupted democracy).


----------



## Steven (Jan 28, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> my username and avatar have


Yeah,the worst Star War villian


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You're confusing two things: communism as an ideology -which has never actually been tried, and communism as some historical governments.
> 
> True communism -as first defined by Thomas More in his book "Utopia" and then theorized by Marx, has never been tried, so we can't say it's a failure.
> 
> ...


Okay im confused now. Because yesterday you are suggesting that capitalism is bad and you promoting communism but the definiton of your communism has never been tried before how can you say/know that your communism is going to be better? When in the past communism is failed miserably just look korea after the war the other one became capitalist and its better than its counterpart communist.


Acno said:


> Yeah,the worst Star War villian


 hey you're not the one who can bash Kylo your username is acno who I consider worst shonen villain.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2020)

@Soca A bop.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You're confusing two things: communism as an ideology -which has never actually been tried, and communism as some historical governments.
> 
> *True communism -as first defined by Thomas More in his book "Utopia" and then theorized by Marx, has never been tried, so we can't say it's a failure. *
> 
> ...



The reason Communism as an ideology hasn't been tried is because it's just that—an ideology. 

The Communist Manifesto didn't outline how Utopian Communism would function or what form it would take. It basically just listed the flaws and shortcomings of Capitalism, which were numerous, referenced an alternative in which wealth and property were owned and distributed by the community instead of individuals, and then called for Communist revolutions around the world. 

It doesn't actually go into how an economy driven and run by the community should work. Where is the money kept? How is it distributed, and who handles the distribution? How do you make sure said people are trustworthy, and thus avoid corruption? How do you get people to get off their asses and do important shit when the desire to get ahead is no longer an effective motivator? These are all important questions which Karl Marx fails to address.

That's why governments throughout history that have implemented Marx's ideas all settled for the state distributing the wealth, because it was the only feasible way for it to work. 

The Communist Manifesto left a lot of room for interpretation, and people were forced to fill in the blanks. Pretty much everything it said can be summed up in three words: "Everyone should share." Which by the way, goes against fundamental principles of human nature. Humans are greedy as fuck, so unless there's some higher power forcing us to distribute our earnings in such a way (in other words, a government), we're not likely to share our money with strangers if it doesn't benefit us. 

Capitalism has its issues, mainly that it creates class struggle, but it's those very issues that make it function as a mode of economy. It takes advantage of our desire to get ahead of our peers by using it as motivation for us to succeed. It relies on the ambition and diligence of the individual, which is why some get ahead and others don't. 

Saying the ideology of Communism hasn't failed because no one has actually tried it? That's like writing a book titled, "Let's End World Hunger!" Then rambling on every page about how world hunger needs to be ended, but not actually telling anyone how to do it, and blaming people for not trying your idea.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @ownerzeff


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 29, 2020)

How credible is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 29, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Okay im confused now. Because yesterday you are suggesting that capitalism is bad and you promoting communism but the definiton of your communism has never been tried before how can you say/know that your communism is going to be better? When in the past communism is failed miserably just look korea after the war the other one became capitalist and its better than its counterpart communist.
> 
> hey you're not the one who can bash Kylo your username is acno who I consider worst shonen villain.


Yeah,Yonkous are far more worse


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Humans are greedy as fuck, so unless there's some higher power forcing us to distribute our earnings in such a way (in other words, a government), we're not likely to share our money with strangers if it doesn't benefit us.



Lol. If you're believing this capitalist ad hoc bullshit about human nature then ofc you'll think communism can only be an utopia. Capitalism made humans greedy. Not the opposite.

All modern studies in anthropology, ethology, psychology and neurosciences prove the opposite. Humans are naturally altruistic, not greedy (as many other -not to say all, species). 

Darwin's origin of species is a total non-scientific and baseless bullshit. Darwin said himself he just naturalized Malthus and Mandeville's pre-capitalist bullshit philosophy. Now we know Kropotkine (a communist) was right over Darwin: mutual aid and reciprocal altruism are the true laws of co-evolution (endo and exo symbiosis are a good exemple). Not competition. 

The entire capitalist ideology and beliefs system are based on pseudo scientific lies about human nature. 

Its obvious world-wide failure should be enough to understand it. Still believing in this hobbesian "greedy human nature" in 2020 is like believing the earth is flat. 

Once again, read actual science(s) books and studies instead of blindly believing in what the capitalistic elites want you to believe.


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol. If you're believing this capitalist ad hoc bullshit about human nature then ofc you'll think communism can only be an utopia. Capitalism made humans greedy. Not the opposite.
> 
> All modern studies in anthropology, ethology, psychology and neurosciences prove the opposite. Humans are naturally altruistic, not greedy (as many other -not to say all, species).
> 
> ...


I gotta say i am on your side on this mariko


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Fuck politic and fuck this boring world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## January (Jan 29, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @ownerzeff


Thank you Mysticreader


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 29, 2020)

Happy birthday @ownerzeff!


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol. If you're believing this capitalist ad hoc bullshit about human nature then ofc you'll think communism can only be an utopia. Capitalism made humans greedy. Not the opposite.
> 
> All modern studies in anthropology, ethology, psychology and neurosciences prove the opposite. Humans are naturally altruistic, not greedy (as many other -not to say all, species).
> 
> ...



I think it's great you're more optimistic about human nature than I am. It warms my heart and all, but you didn't really address the main question. If Capitalism is a failure (despite the amendments we've made to it over the years, which resulted in Mixed Economy), then how is Communism actually supposed to work as a solution?



			
				Etherborn said:
			
		

> Where is the money kept? How is it distributed, and who handles the distribution? How do you make sure said people are trustworthy, and thus avoid corruption? How do you get people to get off their asses and do important shit when the desire to get ahead is no longer an effective motivator?



Answer these questions to start.



Redline said:


> I gotta say i am on your side on this mariko



You agreed with both our posts...


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @ownerzeff!


Thank you very much Kinjin


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I think it's great you're more optimistic about human nature than I am. It warms my heart and all, but you didn't really address the main question. If Capitalism is a failure (despite the amendments we've made to it over the years, which resulted in Mixed Economy), then how is Communism actually supposed to work as a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capitalism is a failure: fact.

Communism has never been actually tried: fact.

I can't say if it would and how it would work. 

Question isn't trivial: impossible to switch from capitalism (which isn't just an economical system but also a beliefs one) to communism in a few months/years. 

Mentalities - beliefs system should also change, and it would take years. Maybe half a century (dunno).

If we try communism tomorrow it ofc would fail.

Let's say capitalism is like a bad (and deadly) addiction like tobacco, alcohol or benzos. 

You can't make someone change his habits in days. 

You need time. In our case a lot of time, so we little by little accept new systemic rules. 

And once again we can't say it wouldn't work since we never actually tried it in the western world (most primitive tribes were communists without even knowing it, and lived pretty well until we came and fucked up their societies). 

So, let's give it a try. But with the time recquired (if we have enough).


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca A bop.


Oldie. Never liked that one. This ones' cooler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Capitalism is a failure: fact.
> 
> Communism has never been actually tried: fact.
> 
> ...


Why do you say Communism has never been tried?


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Capitalism is a failure: fact.
> 
> Communism has never been actually tried: fact.



Neither of these are facts...one is your opinion and the other is just plain false. Communism has been tried before. You seem to be rejecting those forms of economy as "Communism" because they filled in the gaps of the original idea to make it a viable economic system. But it's not as if they had any other choice when as I said, all the Communist Manifesto did was point people in the right direction but not provide any explanations of how it should be achieved.



> I can't say if it would and how it would work.



And that's exactly the problem. If you can't think of any way for it to work, then you haven't gotten any further than Marx did. You've identified a problem and named a solution. But you haven't thought of any systematic way for that solution to function in the real world. That means that the Communism you're referring to is just a _concept_, a _dream. _Wow, this seems familiar.



> Question isn't trivial: impossible to switch from capitalism (which isn't just an economical system but also a beliefs one) to communism in a few months/years.



That we can agree on. But I'd argue that it's impossible to switch to it at all if we can't even figure out how it will function on an economic level.



> Mentalities - beliefs system should also change, and it would take years. Maybe half a century (dunno).
> 
> If we try communism tomorrow it ofc would fail.



Why would those mentalities change? You expect people to change the way they think, stop looking after themselves as individuals, and be prepared to surrender their welfare to a community of their peers, without knowing how any of it is going to work or if the community is going to successfully support them? Bearing in mind that people don't and can't possibly know everyone in a modern day community. You're essentially asking them to share a cooperative mindset with strangers that they're never going to meet and trust said strangers not to abuse that. Lol. At least give a concrete example on how this is going to go down. As of now what you've told me is all pretty abstract and has no basis in reality.



> Let's say capitalism is like a bad (and deadly) addiction like tobacco, alcohol or benzos.
> 
> You can't make someone change his habits in days.
> 
> You need time. In our case a lot of time, so we little by little accept new systemic rules.



Ok. Knowing what those rules are would be a good place to start.



> And once again we can't say it wouldn't work since we never actually tried it in the western world (most primitive tribes were communists without even knowing it, and lived pretty well until we came and fucked up their societies).
> 
> So, let's give it a try. But with the time recquired (if we have enough).



Ok, let's give it a try. What do we do first?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 29, 2020)

@ownerzeff Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Ryuuma > Mihawk


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Capitalism is a failure: fact.



Bullshit




Mariko said:


> Communism has never been actually tried: fact.



_bullshit_




Mariko said:


> Lol. If you're believing this capitalist ad hoc bullshit about human nature then ofc you'll think communism can only be an utopia. Capitalism made humans greedy. Not the opposite.
> 
> All modern studies in anthropology, ethology, psychology and neurosciences prove the opposite. Humans are naturally altruistic, not greedy (as many other -not to say all, species).
> 
> ...



Boy, I thought you were a 90's Right wing creationist for a moment with your hilariously unscientific dismissal of Darwinian evolution and then I saw your utter nonsensical masturbatory  flim flam in regards to communism and went "oh, so you're a San cu lott larper"

Gotcha..militant secular jihadist.

Well any way, Marx and Engels were a pair of autists who worshipped the ground Baubeuf, Bouneratti and Robespierre walked on.  Utopia is not communist, it was written by a dude infamous for torturing Protestants who pushed communal values to death for the lulz and the rest of your screed is such abject nonsense, it got linked to me on discord and I had to wade through the laughter to pop on and weigh in 

"Communism has never been tried" is the biggest load of bullshit, it's an excuse morally comparable to holocaust denial and it ignores things like Pol Pot's delightful experimentation with "true social justice" and other abhorrent nonsense that traces its roots to a Marxist rebrand of French Revolutionary "deconstructivist" thought..which in and of itself is a monstrosity that has both communism and fascism as its beastly offspring and has both castrated western civilization and caused the deaths of hundreds of millions through its bastard children (among which your precious communism is the fattest, filthiest, most murderous and vile). Any way...

The natural state of man is hyper competition, mercilessly individualistic, competition and it has been as such since we were lemur like ferret apes in trees and it shall remain so for as long as we exist as a species and shall be for our successors and it is the driving force behind the evolution of all intelligent life  and attempts to force mongrel-hive minded thinking like collectivism on our species invariably descends into thuggish predation and ultra violence because the natural state of man is for the most dominant to rise to the top and in a society that quite literally allows a centralized power to rape, torture and murder as communism does, said society will always reward the dumbest, most bestial, lowest form of dominance and stifle all other forms of viability.

In short, communism is evolutionary and biological heresy. It defies nature and attacks our very DNA and seeks to make us a thing no creature descended from Synapsids can ever become. 

To paraphrase Robert E Heinlein "Bugs are the ultimate form of communism, people on the other hand"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

This is not a debate  for here. Take it to the cafe.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

@ownerzeff happy birthday breh


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 29, 2020)

I agree, let's stop now. It's getting out of hand.

@ownerzeff Happy birthday man.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> This is not a debate  for here. Take it to the cafe.




You and yours engineered that to be impossible 

But that being said I've no interest in posting in a section you consider your private property and denigrate its regulars by doing so. 

So I'm done here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

@ownerzeff Happy birthday man


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> This is not a debate  for here. Take it to the cafe.


Several other users including a mod have been at it for the last few pages, the moment IWD appears you suddenly wake up?


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Happy birth day fellow pirate!! Send you a gif later on lol


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Kappa




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Bullshit
> _bullshit_
> Boy, I thought you were a 90's Right wing creationist for a moment with your hilariously *unscientific dismissal of Darwinian evolution* and then I saw your utter nonsensical masturbatory  flim flam in regards to communism and went "oh, so you're a San cu lott larper"
> 
> ...





Ok "John Snow"  

You made my day. 



Soca said:


> This is not a debate  for here. Take it to the cafe.



I'm done. 

You still can bring me a cafe though.


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I think it's great you're more optimistic about human nature than I am. It warms my heart and all, but you didn't really address the main question. If Capitalism is a failure (despite the amendments we've made to it over the years, which resulted in Mixed Economy), then how is Communism actually supposed to work as a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I notice lol.. That means that even you have your point on the matter so like most of arguments and debate the real answer is in the middle.... While is true communism has shown to not be effective as expected is also true the real philosophy of it hasn't really been use properly by those who tried it, so we can't really tell if it's a failure or not, since the the real deal never been exposed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You still can bring me a cafe though.


No 

Water is better. You'll have water. @Rinoa bring the water!


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2020)

Nanami said:


> @ownerzeff Happy Birthday





Soca said:


> @ownerzeff happy birthday breh





Etherborn said:


> I agree, let's stop now. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> @ownerzeff Happy birthday man.





Gledania said:


> @ownerzeff Happy birthday man



Thanks you Nanami, Soca, Etherborn and Gledania for the warm wishes!!


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 29, 2020)

ownerzeff said:


> Thanks you Nanami, Soca, Etherborn and Gledania for the warm wishes!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 29, 2020)

@ownerzeff  happy birthday !


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> Water is better. You'll have water. @Rinoa bring the water!



Rin, make him bring me cola. 




Happy birthday @ownerzeff


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Rin, make him bring me cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.. What now.... LeBron gotta have to win this chip for kobe!.. If he doesn't it will be a double failure season...


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy birth day fellow pirate!! Send you a gif later on lol





El Hermano said:


> Happy birthday!





MrPopo said:


> @ownerzeff  happy birthday !






DeVision said:


> Rin, make him bring me cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Redline, El Hermano, MrPopo, Devision and @Yamato for your kind wishes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey.. What now.... LeBron gotta have to win this chip for kobe!.. If he doesn't it will be a double failure season...



Why? 
That's just a cheap excuse for you.
The Lakers were the best anyways. And Kobe inspired 95% of the NBA players, so you can't say they don't have extra motivation..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Rin, make him bring me cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gets nothing from me! Nothing! 



Kingdom Come said:


>


If it's not 25 million dollars per episode then this is gonna be a trainreck

maybe...


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> You gets nothing from me! Nothing!



Rin's gonna make you, you evil evil person.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> Water is better. You'll have water. @Rinoa bring the water!


Bah if you want water you can go and get it, no need my perms for it 

Happy Birthday @ownerzeff. ​


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 29, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


>


Can't wait for the Netflix adaptation memes


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can't wait for the Netflix adaptation memes




Sonic 2.0? XD


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 29, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


>


Hollywood: *says no to Guillermo del-Toro's Monster adaptation pitch*
Also Hollywood: "Here, a couple of nobodies, take 10 million dollars per-episode to produce the one thing we shouldn't turn into live-action"

And of course Netflix is involved. Like flies attracted to a steaming pile of shit. It's going to be nothing but a stain to reinforce the stigma of "anime adaptations bad" in Hollywood.

And I'm saying this because I truly love One Piece, and anyone with half a brain knows that One Piece in live-action is just not meant to be.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Rin's gonna make you, you evil evil person.


Nuh uh 



Rinoa said:


> Bah if you want water you can go and get it, no need my perms for it
> 
> Happy Birthday @ownerzeff. ​


But I'm busy


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nuh uh
> 
> 
> But I'm busy



I think you should be a good boy and do what you're said.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> Water is better. You'll have water. @Rinoa bring the water!



Cafe is basically water with cafein though.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think you should be a good boy and do what you're said.


Lookit this shit @Rinoa 

You're enabling the bullies


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Bah if you want water you can go and get it, no need my perms for it
> 
> Happy Birthday @ownerzeff. ​



Happy birthday Rin chan. 


Also, good morning @ownerzeff


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lookit this shit @Rinoa
> 
> You're enabling the bullies



Don't make me search up all the posts where you're bullying me. PTSD incomming.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> But I'm busy


Posting in a convo and tagging me? Not too busy.


Soca said:


> Lookit this shit @Rinoa
> 
> You're enabling the bullies



I was summoned here, did nothing.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Posting in a convo and tagging me? Not too busy.
> 
> 
> I was summoned here, did nothing.



You know what? He seems much nicer when you're here. He's probably scared. We need you around more often.


----------



## Irene (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


Who bashed him ?  

Don't forget to report them


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Posting in a convo and tagging me? Not too busy.
> 
> 
> I was summoned here, did nothing.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

This is tag team bullying and it will not be taken lightly! I will be back with a vengeance with my own partner! Be ready for it you hoes


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> This is tag team bullying and it will not be taken lightly! I will be back with a vengeance with my own partner! Be ready for it you hoes


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

We'll come through with our own theme music n championship belts n shit 

You'll all be jealous


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> We'll come through with our own theme music n *championship belts* n shit
> 
> You'll all be jealous



Who are you? Barney Stinson? XD


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who are you? Barney Stinson? XD


Ok who _doesn't_ want their own theme music tho? That would be the shit. I'm tryna get this pop off every time I enter a room


or be on some killmonger shit


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Bah if you want water you can go and get it, no need my perms for it
> 
> Happy Birthday @ownerzeff. ​





Mariko said:


> Happy birthday Rin chan.
> 
> 
> Also, good morning @ownerzeff


Thank you Rinoa and Mariko for the lovely wishes!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ok who _doesn't_ want their own theme music tho? That would be the shit. I'm tryna get this pop off every time I enter a room
> 
> 
> or be on some killmonger shit



You're more like this:


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're more like this:


As long as cats know I'm fucking here


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> As long as cats know I'm fucking here





Imagine wearing a shirt like this.


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me search up all the posts where you're bullying me. PTSD incomming.


Maybe Soca is is needs of one of my ugly kisses... Lol


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Imagine wearing a shirt like this.


I'd wear one just with my music tho, not star trek or whatever he's playing 



Redline said:


> Maybe Soca is is needs of one of my ugly kisses... Lol


I will block you


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'd wear one just with my music tho, not star trek or whatever he's playing


It's star wars I think (it's a big deal for them). XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2020)

My intro theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2020)

@Gledania

i told you noob

i will open my profile

when


















































the new dbs anime season returns, be patient


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> This is tag team bullying and it will not be taken lightly! I will be back with a vengeance with my own partner! Be ready for it you hoes


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> the new dbs anime season returns, be patient



I'm the luckiest man in the world. The dbs anime will return just because of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @ownerzeff a loyal teammate


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Dbs though




New Rick and Morty season is decent. 

Too bad "The Boys" first season stopped when it became interesting.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm the luckiest man in the world. The dbs anime will return just because of that.


Modania will be canon

Believe it, lads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Modania



what is this ? Are you shiping me with @MO or something ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Modania will be canon
> 
> Believe it, lads



I support [HASHTAG]#Modania[/HASHTAG] 100%


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I support [HASHTAG]#Modania[/HASHTAG] 100%



??? wtf is that ???


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> what is this ? Are you shiping me with @MO or something ?



You next Mod bro.

You'll remember I was your only friend here when you joined.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

wait a minute ...


You meant Mod + Gledania ????


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You next Mod bro.
> 
> You'll remember I was your only friend here when you joined.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

We should replace Kinjin Soca and etherborn by me , Shiba and Giantbiceps.

For one week.

Just to see what happens  mods deserve vacations.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 29, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> How credible is this?



We'll know by tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

@Kinjin can you make a game this week ?  can't wait anymore


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> We should replace Kinjin Soca and etherborn by me , Shiba and *Giantbiceps.*
> 
> For one week.
> 
> Just to see what happens  mods deserve vacations.



Fuck you bro!

You ruining our good ol' threesome with that looser?

Ok I'll remember it.


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> We should replace Kinjin Soca and etherborn by me , Shiba and Giantbiceps.
> 
> For one week.
> 
> Just to see what happens  mods deserve vacations.


I would give it a try lol.. Or else you can just give me some powa and you will see zoro raises from ashes...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> I would give it a try lol.. Or else you can just give me some powa and you will see zoro raises from ashes...



Zoro rent free in your head.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin can you make a game this week ?  can't wait anymore


If there's a break, yes. I'll be in Milano for the weekend though so sign-ups on Monday then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Flame she's right  who am I kiding ?
> 
> Me/Shiba/Marie mod trio is a better option.


About a special combo qms tda and redline as new mods? 
I will be merciful


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> If there's a break, yes. I'll be in Milano for the weekend though so sign-ups on Monday then.


You will be an hour and half from my city, Turin... Definitely way better and more beautiful then Milano lol.. Trust me... Turin it is an ancient Roman city it has more then 2000 years


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Zoro rent free in your head.


Zoloooooo.. That is all reminence of the past ever since I was into an Italian forum that i converted to my troll attitude.., but I like zolo, just don't like the Norris vibes in general


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Jan 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm the luckiest man in the world. The dbs anime will return just because of that.


Dragonball

Goku is more worse than Ruffy


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2020)

I been feeling kinda strange lately 

I think I lost myself completely 

Completely 

Never count on me


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 29, 2020)

Belated Happy Birthday @ownerzeff too late to the party lol


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow. If Gled becomes mod, I'm leaving NF


----------



## January (Jan 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @ownerzeff a loyal teammate





Kylo Ren said:


> Belated Happy Birthday @ownerzeff too late to the party lol


Thank you Kylo Ren for the warm wishes!

Thank you for the compliment and wishes Mickey Mouse/Superman. I recall you were the one who lost most rep points for being loyal to the crew.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

ownerzeff said:


> Thank you Kylo Ren for the warm wishes!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment and wishes Mickey Mouse/Superman. I recall you were the one who lost most rep points for being loyal to the crew.


what'd you do for your birthday, guy?


----------



## January (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> what'd you do for your birthday, guy?


Not Much really, spent time with Parents, siblings and met couple of friends.

The thing that surprised me the most are wishes from Nf though


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

ownerzeff said:


> Not Much really, spent time with Parents, siblings and met couple of friends.
> 
> The thing that surprised me the most are wishes from Nf though


Cool.

Well you can thank @Mickey Mouse for threatening a lot of people if they didn't wish you a happy birthday


----------



## Tornado (Jan 30, 2020)

> *Users Who Are Viewing This Node (Users: 45, Guests: 49)*




Node. 

Why not "page"?


----------



## January (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Cool.
> 
> Well you can thank @Mickey Mouse for threatening a lot of people if they didn't wish you a happy birthday


Hahaha It's tough to get friends like @Mickey Mouse.

Thank you once again for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

ownerzeff said:


> Hahaha It's tough to get friends like @Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Thank you once again for the wishes.






Light D Lamperouge said:


>


gmorning


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> gmorning


Morning. 




@DeVision Djokovic won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Now only the championship remains.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Now only the championship remains.



I was hoping Nole or Nadal take it. I hate Federer. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I was hoping Nole or Nadal take it. I hate Federer. XD


Yeah, I am not a fan of him as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I was hoping Nole or Nadal take it. I hate Federer. XD


How dare you hate that gorgeous ass!


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

@Kinjin 

I'm heading out! 

Hold it down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> I'm heading out!
> 
> Hold it down



Ok guys now that he is gone let's burn this place down!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah, I am not a fan of him as well.



Glad we agree. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> How dare you hate that gorgeous ass!



I just don't like him. And can't wait for Nadal to take him over in Grand Slams.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok guys now that he is gone let's burn this place down!



I'm in. XD


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 30, 2020)

Imagine hating the goat of tennis 


Its like hating him because won too much.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Imagine hating the goat of tennis
> 
> 
> Its like hating him because won too much.



Soon Nadal will overshadow him, and I'll still hate him. XD


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Soon Nadal will overshadow him, and I'll still hate him. XD


Nadal wishing that every day bro. I dont see any reason to hate him, dislike him I can understand come on now dev as fellow eminem stan, Like him.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Nadal wishing that every day bro. I dont see any reason to hate him, dislike him I can understand come on now dev as fellow eminem stan, Like him.



Nah. I feel he's superficial. I hate those superficial persons.
I respect him for what he's done, and how long he's doing it. But I can't stand that dude.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I feel he's superficial. I hate those superficial persons.
> I respect him for what he's done, and how long he's doing it. But I can't stand that dude.


Fine. I gave up. Your loss.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 30, 2020)

Just gonna leave my prediction here:

970-971: Oden vs Kaido, ends up with the execution and then we move to present time at the end of 971. Break after this week's chapter.
972: We'll get to see what went down after Orochi sabotaged the alliance's plans. Act 3 ends.
973-974: Intermission. We'll get to see what went down during the Reverie, perhaps the results of the Marines' attempt to capture the former Shichibukai. There'll be a break after 974.
975: Act 4 begins, shit hits the fan.

Haven't read the spoilers for 970. So please, don't.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 30, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Just gonna leave my prediction here:
> 
> 970-971: Oden vs Kaido, ends up with the execution and then we move to present time at the end of 971. Break after this week's chapter.
> 972: We'll get to see what went down after Orochi sabotaged the alliance's plans. Act 3 ends.
> ...


My fav part of wano when each act end


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok guys now that he is gone let's burn this place down!


you ain't doing shit homebreh


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Fine. I gave up. Your loss.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

don't give in to that bullys demands whatever it is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> you ain't doing shit homebreh


Its Soca! Run for it!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> don't give in to that bullys demands whatever it is



Are you speaking of me?


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Its Soca! Run for it!



fuck you going




DeVision said:


> Are you speaking of me?



Is there another bully here, hoe?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Is there another bully here, hoe?



Only you!

PS. HOW DARE YOU?!


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only you!
> 
> PS. HOW DARE YOU?!


That slander will not be tolerated  

BAN!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> That slander will not be tolerated
> 
> BAN!



Ok, I'll ban you for 24 hours. Because it's your first mistake.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ok, I'll ban you for 24 hours. Because it's your first mistake.


That's illegal


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's illegal



I let you off earlier because it was boring without you. No one wants to fight me.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I let you off earlier because it was boring without you. No one wants to fight me.


Cats are preoccupied with the spoilers I guess


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Cats are preoccupied with the spoilers I guess



Probably. I'll completly avoid them this time. I don't have any clue what's going on. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Glad we agree.









Kylo Ren said:


> Imagine hating the goat of tennis


----------



## Irene (Jan 30, 2020)

yo


----------



## Redline (Jan 30, 2020)

New look for the ladies


----------



## Oreki (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 30, 2020)

Ok.. Now i feel better looking... Lol


----------



## Irene (Jan 30, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Hey


Hey 

Long time no see


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2020)

@Soca listen to zayn malik his solo stuff is amazing.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca listen to zayn malik his solo stuff is amazing.


is that the dude from one direction or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> is that the dude from one direction or am I thinking of someone else?


Yes.  Started listening a little over a month ago and havent stopped.


----------



## Redline (Jan 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Who is the goat of tennis?
Agassi?
Sampras?
Federer? 
Nadal? 
My fav is Agassi 24/7


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is the goat of tennis?
> Agassi?
> Sampras?
> Federer?
> ...


Of course Djokovic.


----------



## Redline (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jan 31, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca listen to zayn malik his solo stuff is amazing.


Listen to bucket head... There is no guitarist like him nowadays....


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca listen to zayn malik his solo stuff is amazing.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is the goat of tennis?
> Agassi?
> Sampras?
> Federer?
> ...



Neither Agassi or Sampras belong in the conversation


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>


Go and listen.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2020)

guys

guys


@DeVision where ar eyou hoe? :

@MO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2020)

@Soca 
@Kinjin 


 In my time of free weird ass thoughts I have been thinking of the next section game. When I work out all the kinks, may i run it past ya and run it if approved?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> guys
> 
> guys
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> 
> 
> In my time of free weird ass thoughts I have been thinking of the next section game. When I work out all the kinks, may i run it past ya and run it if approved?


do that shit

do it bro

DO IT


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2020)

MO said:


> What?


fuck is you doing


----------



## DeVision (Jan 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> guys
> 
> guys
> 
> ...



What's wrong my dude? You on some new shit or what? XD


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2020)

my boss took me drinking again

why son


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2020)

bout to die


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck is you doing


I just woke up from my nap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 31, 2020)

It's confirmed people: Gled > Soca in terms of drunkness. (is that even a word?) XD


----------



## Redline (Jan 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Neither Agassi or Sampras belong in the conversation


Who does then? Lendl, Becker?
Connors? Mcroe? Borg?
They are all great tennis champ and so sagasdi and Sampras were... Agassi if anything it was the best double hand responder ever... Maybe you haven't seen him literally taken out the rackep from the opponent by the force of the response.. Here.. Have some of the mighty agassi


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 1, 2020)

Federer is the GOAT. No contest here.



Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> 
> 
> In my time of free weird ass thoughts I have been thinking of the next section game. When I work out all the kinks, may i run it past ya and run it if approved?


That would be dope. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2020)

@Kinjin break this week, right ?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Federer is the GOAT. No contest here.



You can't blame someone to say that Federer is the GOAT, but to say there's no contest.. I have to disagree with that one, brate.


----------



## Ludi (Feb 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is the goat of tennis?
> Agassi?
> Sampras?
> Federer?
> ...


Federer ~ Djoko >= Nadal >= Laver >>> Sampras > Agassi

For me the fact that the big 3 had eachother as rivals makes them at least on level with Laver.

Borg is a difficult case to place. His potential would probably have put him even over sampras, but yea..

Not gonna add others, but most would be below or at best equal to Agassi imo, like Edberg, McEnroe, Becker, Lendl

Cant say much about Rosewall and others before that Era

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2020)

@Kinjin 

Game Game Game


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> Game Game Game


On Monday bruv


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Federer ~ Djoko >= Nadal >= Laver >>> Sampras > Agassi
> 
> For me the fact that the big 3 had eachother as rivals makes them at least on level with Laver.
> 
> ...


Different era different time... But still even old Agassi beat Federer


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can't blame someone to say that Federer is the GOAT, but to say there's no contest.. I have to disagree with that one, brate.


Like I said.. An old end of careeer Agassi beat a young Federer  so both at their prime would be a tough beautiful match to see
But yeah Agassi is no goat, he might be the goat of response thou...


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Federer is the GOAT. No contest here.
> 
> 
> That would be dope. Looking forward to it.


Maybe you don't remember this...
I remember 2005  when Agassi won at the end of h I s career   too old to cope with the game
But....Here's your goat Federer against my favorite Agassi. 2001 my man lost. Losing 6 1 first set lol
Just watch and learn Kinjin lmaooo.. My man had a bad day...
Anyway just watch the head to head they had, I think  won 3 times against Federer more if we don't count only the atp... In fact Agassi won more matches then Federer when they faces each other.... but we gotta count Agassi is 12 years older lol check this Stat too


This...


----------



## Ludi (Feb 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Different era different time... But still even old Agassi beat Federer



Agassi beat pre 2003 federer, so pre first grand slam, 3 times and then lost the last 8 times (2003-2005), the last 4 times chanceless pretty much I believe.  One of his wins even was in 1998, when Federer was a 17 y.o. boy or something.

Agassi still won a slam in 2003 so it was not like he was that old and far over his peak. He was much younger than Federer now.

Federer on the other hand is still easy top 3 18 years later and basically only loses consistently vs other, younger, goat candidates.

I like Agassi, he was a good alround player, but if he was like 10-15 years younger I doubt he had won many slams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Agassi beat pre 2003 federer, so pre first grand slam, 3 times and then lost the last 8 times (2003-2005), the last 4 times chanceless pretty much I believe.  One of his wins even was in 1998, when Federer was a 17 y.o. boy or something.
> 
> Agassi still won a slam in 2003 so it was not like he was that old and far over his peak. He was much younger than Federer now.
> 
> ...


First of check the Stat I posted above, second last time Agassi won against Federer was in the US open final 2005


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Agassi beat pre 2003 federer, so pre first grand slam, 3 times and then lost the last 8 times (2003-2005), the last 4 times chanceless pretty much I believe.  One of his wins even was in 1998, when Federer was a 17 y.o. boy or something.
> 
> Agassi still won a slam in 2003 so it was not like he was that old and far over his peak. He was much younger than Federer now.
> 
> ...


I wish we could have seen the at the same era.. But Agassi canes 10 years before or rather federed 10 later so...
But like I said... Check the stats posted above... You will see all their matches aside finals... Also 12 years of ago of difference in tennis are a  pretty big deficit
Anyway.. Judging by grand slam wins  Federer won more then agassi... 
Back then Agassi was like Nadal and Federer like Sampras... But a better version


----------



## Beast (Feb 1, 2020)

It’s my birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Feb 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> First of check the Stat I posted above, second last time Agassi won against Federer was in the US open final 2005


What? Fed won that final with a really easy last set.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday



Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Ludi said:


> What? Fed won that final with a really easy last set.


Did he? Lol.. True.. I forgot... Gosh my bad I got confused.. Yeah.. Agassi didn't make it with his body


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday!


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Feb 1, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


 happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

Ladies and gents, fellow one piece pirate common people here the organ nes.. 
We have 4 monsters roaming the seas. One wsm, one wss, one wsc and the only true  hero of the marine, Garp the vice Admiral...


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)

The kid looks like ja morant lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 2, 2020)

Top ten doped tennis frauds.


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2020)

Federer 20
Nadal 19
Nole 17

We'll get there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Federer 20
> Nadal 19
> Nole 17
> 
> We'll get there!


Djokovic is around the same level as Nadal and Federer imo.. But fedeed best them all in terms of trophy to say the least


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Federer 20
> Nadal 19
> Nole 17
> 
> We'll get there!


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Good old timesss... Different era.. Different racket... But still Show time


----------



## Ludi (Feb 2, 2020)

As a huge Fed fan I have to say that Djokovic is still really undervalued often by the media and especially western fans. He has a positive h2h vs both other top 3 players, has beaten both of them on all different grand slams and has never had any time without the other 2 playing.
He is younger than both and Nadal was possibly the best early bloomer ever, at least in the last 20 years.

Djokovic possibly has more years ahead of him, bare injuries, as Federer is much older and Nadal is a bit older and his playstyle might be more vulnerable when he ages than his. I see Nadal winning at least RG this year but the others will be really difficult I think. If Djokovic wins the other 2 and next year AO, they will all be at level already then.

I think Djokovic will have the most grand slams in the end and I would say these 3 are just equally good, I suppose


----------



## Irene (Feb 2, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 2, 2020)

To certain someone here, you're cruel


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday



Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> To certain someone here, you're cruel


LOL... Yeah I know that


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Mis


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Belated Birthday


Mistic!!
Do you want to join the iron maiden pirates?


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mis
> 
> Mistic!!
> Do you want to join the ino maiden pirates?



Which group is that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Which group is that


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Feb 2, 2020)

The greatest transformation in anime history is coming... The birth of Osobamask will be a milestone in history and he will end as biggest super hero worldwide


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

Oda this chapter.. Gommu gommu Oden fist!! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)

Unless I'm missing something, how can these be maidens


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)

They will fit in with Moria's pirates though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


NO......I missed another Birthday........


 



Happy....ugg.....belated Birthday @MasterBeast


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO......I missed another Birthday........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slacking


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 2, 2020)

That Eddie joker is cursed


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> LOL... Yeah I know that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Slacking



Damn mafia games have me distracted.


@Soca was right about them....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Feb 2, 2020)

@MasterBeast happy birthday man 

Kidd > Drake and Garp > WB , just for today since you need to dream a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 2, 2020)

@Trafalgar Rao Wrong Signature.  Are you doing this on purpose?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 2, 2020)

I need a good playlist. I need something to get me pumped before I go out to watch the game tonight.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome back @Law 

Where have you been?


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I need a good playlist. I need something to get me pumped before I go out to watch the game tonight.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 2, 2020)

@Law keep viola ava bruh


----------



## Redline (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Law (Feb 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome back @Law
> 
> Where have you been?


Thank you. 

Took a break from OP. Thought the flashback ended based on a YT title I saw on my bros iPad so decided to read again. Is this the longest FB yet? I recall people saying it would be ~6 chapters max.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 3, 2020)

Law said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Took a break from OP. Thought the flashback ended based on a YT title I saw on my bros iPad so decided to read again. Is this the longest FB yet? I recall people saying it would be ~6 chapters max.


I see.

Yes, it's the longest with 10 chapters as of now. Robin's and the Ace/Luffy flashbacks were 8 chapters long.


----------



## Redline (Feb 3, 2020)

Law said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Took a break from OP. Thought the flashback ended based on a YT title I saw on my bros iPad so decided to read again. Is this the longest FB yet? I recall people saying it would be ~6 chapters max.


On behalf of o sobamask we are glad to see one of sanji wife material of two piece still alive and well... As usual... Xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 3, 2020)

And it sucked ... 

Kidd's flashback would have been better than this waste of a character


----------



## Irene (Feb 3, 2020)

New game when ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2020)

New leaks:

@Gledania made a deal with @Nanami


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New leaks:
> 
> @Gledania made a deal with @Nanami



 ??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New leaks:
> 
> @Gledania made a deal with @Nanami


Come on man don't stop there. What was it? Unless since it is out @Gledania or @Nanami want to tell us.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2020)

The deal is that I will admit admirals  are > yonkos if she admit Drake is > Kidd


----------



## Irene (Feb 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The deal is that I will admit admirals  are > yonkos if she admit *Drake is > Kidd*


that would be lying and I don't lie ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2020)

New leaks cont.

New mod soon...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 3, 2020)

Daily Reminder that Shakira is the best Singer


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2020)

HBO's "Years and years" anyone?

Does it worth a try?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2020)

New ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2020)

Damn I need to take time and do something with this:


----------



## Law (Feb 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New ava


It's mine the second you get tired of it and change it. Saved. 

Anyone know what happened to the thread named 'thread for theories that don't deserve their own thread' or something like that? It's about time I post yet another awesome theory that'll totally happen unless Oda is notified about it and is forced to change to something else.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 3, 2020)

Law said:


> It's mine the second you get tired of it and change it. Saved.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the thread named 'thread for theories that don't deserve their own thread' or something like that? It's about time I post yet another awesome theory that'll totally happen unless Oda is notified about it and is forced to change to something else.




You're free to make a separate thread for your theory though.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2020)

Law said:


> It's mine the second you get tired of it and change it. Saved.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the thread named 'thread for theories that don't deserve their own thread' or something like that? It's about time I post yet another awesome theory that'll totally happen unless Oda is notified about it and is forced to change to something else.



@A Optimistic already called dibs on this ava lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm icy (I'm icy, I'm clean)
I'm clean (I'm icy, I'm clean)
I'm a bad friend (I'm icy, I'm clean)
I'm mean (I'm icy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 4, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It’s my birthday


I'll make a cake for you.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 4, 2020)

Why are you randomly rating posts? @Sir Lancelot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

@T.D.A can you make me a Whitey Bay avy real quick??


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A can you make me a Whitey Bay avy real quick??



what's the stock image


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A can you make me a Whitey Bay avy real quick??



Not that much pics of her on google...


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2020)

Better stock images indeed...

@Mickey Mouse



Ed: same first but with a little light effect:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2020)

So @Mickey Mouse took over @A Optimistic role as my mistress?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2020)

@Mariko  claim Boa and join us.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko  claim Boa and join us.



Join what?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Join what?



You know.. Join.. I mean.. Yeah. Just do it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2020)

Morning hope everyone has a productive stress free day.


----------



## Irene (Feb 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko  claim Boa and join us.


Boa already taken ... the disrespect ..


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Boa already taken ... the disrespect ..


The best Warlord


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Better stock images indeed...
> 
> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> ...


Thank you guys. Going to put it on when I get on my laptop.


DeVision said:


> So @Mickey Mouse took over @A Optimistic role as my mistress?


I could never be a part of a Harem that discards someone so easily.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Boa already taken ... the disrespect ..



You're already taken.... 



Mickey Mouse said:


> I could never be a part of a Harem that discards someone so easily.



You know you want it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're already taken....
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want it.


You die after @Redline


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You die after @Redline





PS


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You die after @Redline


Fossa burning flame won't die at Marin Ford war! 
LOL.. The more I see him the more it resamble an half bold Garp with a swords lol.. That's pirate king lever l r ight there! Lmaooo 
Preparatevi la Fossa... Lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Better stock images indeed...
> 
> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> ...


See... Pretty sure half on the WB family gang on her... You gotta have some love while on the sea


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2020)

@Kylo Ren ur ava needs fixing


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kylo Ren ur ava needs fixing


I will fix it for him tell him to ask me for help lol, by the way td how come you have red Admiral avy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will fix it for him tell him to ask me for help lol, by the way td how come you have red Admiral avy?



what's a red admiral avy


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what's a red admiral avy


Here... @Red Admiral


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

I have that idea for the next OL game finished. I just need to clean up the wording. Make the rules clear as possible. Then.....I hope ya will enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kylo Ren ur ava needs fixing


I'm in a hurry yesterday lol


Redline said:


> I will fix it for him tell him to ask me for help lol, by the way td how come you have red Admiral avy?


Help!!!


Mickey Mouse said:


> I have that idea for the next OL game finished. I just need to clean up the wording. Make the rules clear as possible. Then.....I hope ya will enjoy.


Do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have that idea for the next OL game finished. I just need to clean up the wording. Make the rules clear as possible. Then.....I hope ya will enjoy.


What is it? Tell us


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I'm in a hurry yesterday lol
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> Do it.


 
He - man lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> What is it? Tell us


Davey Back fight themed. Hell let me post the draft on what I have down so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok so here is what I have so far. Still working out some of the little details. A big game of, I will say 40 for now, players each divide into teams of 5. 1 is appointed Captain. Then the teams are matched up against each other in 3 games a round to win crew members from each other. The Captain and/or the crew members or the ones in the wager are the ones that must compete. If they are not available then the Captain or someone designated can do the game for them.

*Rules*
1.The maximum number of crew members that can be wagered for is 3 a game. This number goes up in later rounds.
2. This number is reduced to the amount left on crews in the final game.
2. The opposing Captain/Crew member must declare the members they want to acquire.
3. When wagering for a Captain the crew automatically wagers 3 members of their own, except their Captain.
4. Once a Captain has been lost they are merely another Crew member of they team were lost too.
5. The Captain can be restored if won back to his old team.
6. In the final game the Captain with the least amount of members between the two has the option to go for an all or nothing game. Only crews with Captains still have this option. This is also an option during a tie.
7. The all or nothing game will always be just one option to play.
8. After 3 games there is a tie it will come down to one final sudden death game for all the members. This game will be the same as the all in game.
9. The team with the most crew members move on to the next round.
10. If teams do not win over their old Captain but move on, they can appoint a new Captain from their crew.
11. When a Captain is wagered against 3 or more crew members they do the rolls or r/p/s X the amount they are up against


Here are the games.

*Race*
Each team takes turn rolling 25 sided dice once. The object of this game is for all the dice rolls to equal or go over 150. First Crew to do this wins. Each teams rolls a 100 sided dice to see which side goes 1st.

*Marksman*
Each member in the game rolls a 6 sided dice 5 times. Every 1/3/6 is a hit. Team with the most hits win. If it becomes a tie at the end there will be a sudden death. The teams choose 1 member in the wager and they both roll 1 six sided dice one at a time. They roll 100 sided die to see who goes 1st. The winner is determined by the one who hits 1/3/6. If they both miss or hit they keep going until one hits and the other does not.

*Rock/Paper/Scissors*
Each member in the game sends in rock, paper or scissors to the host 3 times in the order in which they want it. They also must target a specific opponent. Can not target the same opponent as your crewmate. The team with the most victories between them wins. In case of tie we enter sudden death. Each crew picks a member in this game to do a one off r/p/s until there is a winner.

*Over Power*
The crew members of this game each roll a 100 sided die 5 times. The team with the highest total amount wins. If a tie happens, sudden death match. 1 member in this game from each crew rolls one 100 sided dice. Highest one wins. Keep rolling if another tie.

*Duel*
Members start off with 100 points each. Each member in this game picks an opponent. Each side take turns rolling 10 sided dice 5 times each to take away their target's HP. The game is over when the target's HP reaches 0. Each roll a 100 sided die to see who goes first. This is the game for sudden death/all in game.

Now to specify how going against Captains work. Round 1 for example. It would be 3 on 1 playing race. While the 3 members each throws the dice once, the captain throws it 3 times. In r/p/s the captain would have to choose which ones he throws against each opponent 3 times. In Duel Captain would have 3 times the amount of HP against his 3 opponents. Etc etc.


I am still fine tuning it, but this is the gist of it so far. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland !


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Good evening folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening folks.


Your avatar is super confusing. I couldn't tell if WB's legs were open or if they're crossed...or if he has any at all


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Your avatar is super confusing. I couldn't tell if WB's legs were open or if they're crossed...or if he has any at all



Don't stare at a man's crotch.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't stare at a man's crotch.


I have no response that won't end with a lewd rating sooooooooo moving on


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I have no response that won't end with a lewd rating sooooooooo moving on



Lewd anyways.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lewd anyways.



Take it back


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm gonna try something with your posts guys, I wanna check something.

If the oL breaks it wasn't my fault


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I





Soca said:


>





Soca said:


>



Take a rest Marc. 

You seem a bit nervous these days.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Take it back



There, took one back.

Don't break anything.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Take a rest Marc.
> 
> You seem a bit nervous these days.


I'm fine  


DeVision said:


> There, took one back.
> 
> Don't break anything.


It wasn't broken


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2020)

@Redline LeBron with 5 3s in the 4th quarter alone (6 total) last night

Set the Staples on fire. King of LA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Your avatar is super confusing. I couldn't tell if WB's legs were open or if they're crossed...or if he has any at all



You need glasses.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You need glasses.


I already have glasses


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> It wasn't broken



What did you do/try?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I already have glasses





Oh........


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline LeBron with 5 3s in the 4th quarter last night. Set the Staples on fire. King of LA


Yep I saw that! He was on fire !


----------



## Irene (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Your avatar is super confusing. I couldn't tell if WB's legs were open or if they're crossed...or if he has any at all


Yea it's cuz the lines and colors not clear much  lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh........


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm fine
> 
> It wasn't broken


Did you miss my gif baby?!...here...


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Yea it's cuz the lines and colors not clear much  lol


 
By the way I am half blind too lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> By the way I am half blind too lol



No wonder you hate Zoro.


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No wonder you hate Zoro.


I don't hatezoro I just like to take the pi ss of the ones who wank him like he is the MC of one-piece lol...which is not your case TD


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What did you do/try?


Stuff and things 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh........


Dont male fun of me 



Nanami said:


> Yea it's cuz the lines and colors not clear much  lol


Tell them that. They not artistz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Yea it's cuz the lines and colors not clear much  lol


You need glasses too.


Soca said:


> Dont male fun of me


That was a look of concern.....I would have asked you if you could see it...but....


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Stuff and things



Specify.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Specify.


Copied posts to a new thread


----------



## Irene (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You need glasses too.
> 
> That was a look of concern.....I would have asked you if you could see it...but....


nice try but I already wear glasses


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Copied posts to a new thread



Good. Do something useful for once.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good. Do something useful for once.


Shut up hoe


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You need glasses too.
> 
> That was a look of concern.....I would have asked you if you could see it...but....


I sure wb commander can see that bush right form a far.., Fossa told me that...you naughty


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shut up hoe


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shut up hoe


See..I always had that feeling we had a kinky don vision


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Don..should I send a nice kiss to our brother soca the blind man?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Don..should I send a nice kiss to our brother soca the blind man?



Don't play with him. He's quick to ban if you push him. 
He likes me, so he tolarates me more. XD


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Specify.


Snuff stuff and red Rooms i am telling ya
Watch out!


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't play with him. He's quick to ban if you push him.
> He likes me, so he tolarates me more. XD


Well....you tolerate me so I should be fine...lol...but I don't pick on you thou...
@Soca  do I annoy you? Tell me and I will stop


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> nice try but I already wear glasses



I think you and @Soca need better glasses then.


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I think you and @Soca need better glasses then.


So Micky you are not my friend anymore? XD you guys gotta  known I am always kidding right!?  ..I know some of my jokes are really trash...lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> So Micky you are not my friend anymore? XD you guys gotta  known I am always kidding right!?  ..I know some of my jokes are really trash...lol


Calm it down, red. That is all.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I already have glasses





Nanami said:


> nice try but I already wear glasses



@Mickey Mouse well there seems to be a clear correlation, people who wear glasses have shit eyesight.


----------



## Irene (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse well there seems to be a clear correlation, people who wear glasses have shit eyesight.


  

My eyesight is full HD idk what you talking about


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse well there seems to be a clear correlation, people who wear glasses have shit eyesight.


Lol.. that's why math is not an opinion


----------



## Redline (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanami said:


> My eyesight is full HD idk what you talking about


I am wearing contact lenses and my eyesight is spot on TD
But when I take them off I am like minus 5 in on eye and 4 something on the other...I can't drive  or swimpropely and safely without lenses... Once I lost them after a diving and when I got ashore I could find the spot where me and my friends were becouse I couldn't distinguish the people lol...from that day on just in case I always hang something or a flag to be visible at first glance lol...just in case it happen again?...
So I can do snorkelling and diving with a mask up to certain meters down but then I can't scuba dive unless I use special graded mask to dive over 30 meters but still I wish I could see normally


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe if Kuina wored Glasses she wouldnt have falled of the Stairs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Maybe if Kuina wored Glasses she wouldnt have falled of the Stairs.


Damn.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2020)

Word of the day: ostentatious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Word of the day: ostentatious


>Had to look up word. 
>learned something today



You die 3rd.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland !


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland


----------



## Blanco (Feb 6, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> thank you



Happy birthday

You still have the funny drawing with rayleighs son?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (Feb 7, 2020)

You know this is actually a good fight


----------



## Irene (Feb 7, 2020)

Ugh I feel like changing my username .. again


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Ugh I feel like changing my username .. again



What? Why? And to what? XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? Why? And to what? XD


Suddenly I can't stand the name lol 

Thinking about just going with Nana


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Suddenly I can't stand the name lol
> 
> Thinking about just going with Nana


Blowing through your name changes rather quickly aren't you?


----------



## Irene (Feb 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Blowing through your name changes rather quickly aren't you?


After this change I don't need to change it ever again lol 

As long as I feel good about it I don't think of finding new stuff or names


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> After this change I don't need to change it ever again lol
> 
> As long as I feel good about it I don't think of finding new stuff or names


You go girl.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Suddenly I can't stand the name lol
> 
> Thinking about just going with Nana



I like that.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Blowing through your name changes rather quickly aren't you?



When are you going to turn back?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2020)

^I'll even donate you one of my name changes. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to turn back?





DeVision said:


> ^I'll even donate you one of my name changes. XD


I still have 3 name changes.......and how dare you.


----------



## Irene (Feb 7, 2020)

Superman was kinda superior  

But also Mickey Mouse grow on me


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I still have 3 name changes.......and how dare you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 7, 2020)

How's it going?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2020)

Do......do people really reject this name!?


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How's it going?



Idi spavaj. XD



Mickey Mouse said:


> Do......do people really reject this name!?



No, but I'll never get used to it. XD


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do......do people really reject this name!?


YES!!!!!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 8, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> YES!!!!!


The Signature is down again.  Are you doing this to me on purpose?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The Signature is down again.  Are you doing this to me on purpose?


Why would I do that , Rosella-Kun?

I'll do anything for you


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 8, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Why would I do that , Rosella-Kun?
> 
> I'll do anything for you


Put back the signature.


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Suddenly I can't stand the name lol
> 
> Thinking about just going with Nana


Nana?
Nooooo...I told you what it means in Italian right?! Nauuuuuuu... whatever...you always been swaan for me anyway


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2020)

Nanami said:


> After this change I don't need to change it ever again lol
> 
> As long as I feel good about it I don't think of finding new stuff or names


Don't change it into nana lol! Nauuuuuuu... XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2020)

Dat convo name


----------



## Soca (Feb 9, 2020)

Never forget the pit.


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dat convo name


Lol..better then writing Wss my ass! Xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The Signature is down again.  Are you doing this to me on purpose?


So you can't see my next beautiful Sig..too bad .. lmaoooo


----------



## Irene (Feb 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nana?
> Nooooo...I told you what it means in Italian right?! Nauuuuuuu... whatever...you always been swaan for me anyway


Idk ...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Put back the signature.


Sure


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2020)

*~ Day 1 ~*​


@Gledania @Mariko​


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> *~ Day 1 ~*​
> 
> 
> @Gledania @Mariko​



Cowards


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2020)

*~ Night 1 ~*​


@Gledania​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> *~ Night 1 ~*​
> 
> 
> @Gledania​



Nope.

I faked my dead


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope.
> 
> I faked my dead


Let's try again.

​


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2020)

Make an rng fight between me flame shiba T.D.A and marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2020)

Well I haven't defeated anyone in game


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Make an rng fight between me flame shiba T.D.A *and marie*



No thanks.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Feb 9, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Well I haven't defeated anyone in game


Same mate. But its the spirit that counts.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 9, 2020)

shaantu said:


>


Mimosa, you've gotten bigger again, haven't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll take Mariko's place. I kind of want to kick @Flame and @Gledania asses.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I'll take Mariko's place. I kind of want to kick @Flame and @Gledania asses.


Take a number and wait in line   





What am I missing tho lol


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


>



At least I played. 

I know someone who didn't have the balls to even try


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> At least I played.
> 
> I know someone who didn't have the balls to even try


What pathetic character were you again?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> What pathetic character were you again?



Vista.

Less pathetic than RNG mihawk if you saw how he played


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Vista.
> 
> Less pathetic than RNG mihawk if you saw how he played


Stay mad. 

Mihawk > Vista


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Stay mad.
> 
> *Mihawk > Vista*



True.

Exept RNG vista > RNG mihawk


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

@MasterBeast you missed a lot apparently



Gledania said:


> Mihawk so far :
> 
> Gave orders to baboons
> 
> ...


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @MasterBeast you missed a lot apparently


I read most of it. 

Excellent performance from Mihawk.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> At least I played.
> 
> I know someone who didn't have the balls to even try


That doesn't count, you're just feeding your gambling addiction


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

@MasterBeast v @Gledania


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @MasterBeast v @Gledania


Master of Beasts> Bepo the bear 

It’s all in the name.


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2020)

Entering the convo like:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

@Gledania thinks he could take @MasterBeast 

What are ppl saying?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania thinks he could take @MasterBeast
> 
> What are ppl saying?



The official OL tier list is :
Gledania > @Etherborn > T.D.A > @Acno > @Fel1x > @Shiba.D.Inu = @Flame  >>>>@MasterBeast>>>> @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The official OL tier list is :
> @Shiba.D.Inu = [USER=270054]@Flame  [/USER]


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The official OL tier list is :
> Gledania > @Etherborn > T.D.A > @Acno > @Fel1x > @Shiba.D.Inu = @Flame  >>>>@MasterBeast>>>> @DeVision



So if we don't count you ranking yourself, I'm the best?

I'll take it.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> So if we don't count you ranking yourself, I'm the best?
> 
> I'll take it.



Me at the bottom. This must be an inverse list. Sorry my friend.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Me at the bottom. This must be an inverse list. Sorry my friend.



The funny part is he edited you into the list after the fact. So not only you were not considered at first, he decided to add you to the bottom as a retroactive "fuck you."


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> The funny part is he edited you into the list after the fact. So not only you were not considered at first, he decided to add you to the bottom as a retroactive "fuck you."



As if I care about 13-year old's opinions. XD


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As if I care about 13-year old's opinions. XD



His profile says he's 24. 



@Gledania Holy crap you're only a year younger than me?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 10, 2020)

Fake news TDA with the new big scoop


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *As if I care about *13-year old's opinions. XD




I like how you *always *need to point out how much you never care. And you're litteraly the only one. This pattern is amazing. Baiting you isn't that hard I guess  



Etherborn said:


> @Gledania Holy crap you're only a year younger than me?



Yup  what did you think ?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2020)

You're delusional boy.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As if I care about 13-year old's opinions. XD


I thought Gledania was 10 turning 11


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I thought Gledania was 10 turning 11



Damn. I made a mistake?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I thought Gledania was 10 turning 11



I'm 15 in my heart


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yup  what did you think ?



Gonna be honest, I estimated you'd be around 18.

Then again, I don't act much like a 25 year old half the time myself.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. I made a mistake?


Nah I forgot about the ts that Gledania had for training for  games


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Gonna be honest, *I estimated you'd be around 18.*
> 
> Then again, I don't act much like a 25 year old half the time myself.



I would like too


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the actual official OL tier list which was leaked to me from an anonymous source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 10, 2020)

sup guys


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm 15 in my heart



Stop stealing my punchlines bro. 

Anyway, I'm 14 in my body, 12 in my mind, 10 in my heart.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 10, 2020)

Dellinger said:


> sup guys


Sup, busy with work?


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The official OL tier list is :
> Gledania > @Etherborn > T.D.A > @Acno > @Fel1x > @Shiba.D.Inu = @Flame  >>>>@MasterBeast>>>> @DeVision


 
You definitely ain’t number one with that Zoro sticker.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sup, busy with work?


Yeah I have lots of orders for foreign countries, like around 15 million books give or take. How are you yourself ?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello fellow anime fans. Konichiwa. My name is Davido-kun.


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania thinks he could take @MasterBeast
> 
> What are ppl saying?


Dunno they seems to get  along well...


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I have the actual official OL tier list which was leaked to me from an anonymous source.


Yeah you can tell everyone I gave it to you it's ok......that means it's a troll list   lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

OL UFC

Undercard:

@Mariko vs @Nanami 
@Gledania vs @MasterBeast 
@Redline vs @MrPopo 

Make your picks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OL UFC
> 
> Undercard:
> 
> ...


Who's mister pupu' lol!?


----------



## Irene (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The official OL tier list is :
> Gledania > @Etherborn > T.D.A > @Acno > @Fel1x > @Shiba.D.Inu = @Flame  >>>>@MasterBeast>>>> @DeVision


This DeV disrespect


He is easily in top 3 users of the OL




T.D.A said:


> OL UFC
> 
> Undercard:
> 
> ...


I don't wanna fight Mariko I like her



Kidd haters on the other hand tho ... jk


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 10, 2020)

Dellinger said:


> Yeah I have lots of orders for foreign countries, like around 15 million books give or take. How are you yourself ?


Interesting, sounds like a good thing for you and your company. I'm alright. Storm Ciara keeping people on alert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OL UFC
> 
> Undercard:
> 
> ...


Gledania or bust.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

@Mariko beats @Nanami by TKO


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> This DeV disrespect
> 
> 
> He is easily in top 3 users of the OL
> ...


I like kiddo nanaswaan...you can join me for a treesome


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 10, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Hello fellow anime fans. Konichiwa. My name is Davido-kun.


Hello


Nanami said:


> I don't wanna fight Mariko I like her
> 
> 
> 
> Kidd haters on the other hand tho ... jk


She's probably the number 1 Kid hater here lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Hello
> 
> She's probably the number 1 Kid hater here lol



Mofos think I just create these match ups without any thought


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

Imma super frankie handle Mr pupu I am telling ya! .. lmaoooo


----------



## Irene (Feb 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Hello
> 
> She's probably the number 1 Kid hater here lol


She is exception 



Redline said:


> I like kiddo nanaswaan...you can join me for a treesome




Nope ..


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Imma super frankie handle Mr pupu I am telling ya! .. lmaoooo



@MrPopo u gonna take that


----------



## Steven (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OL UFC
> 
> Undercard:
> 
> ...


Marie tries to bang Nanami but falls into a pit and dies
MasterBeast postponement
MrPopo runs away


----------



## Irene (Feb 10, 2020)

how about new poll 

since valentine is near maybe something related to that


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> how about new poll
> 
> since valentine is near maybe something related to that



Would you prefer to e-romance @Gledania or @Redline ?


----------



## Steven (Feb 10, 2020)

Valentine


----------



## Irene (Feb 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Would you prefer to e-romance @Gledania or @Redline ?


is this a trick question  

I would take Gled cuz he makes me laugh with his posts


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> is this a trick question
> 
> I would take Gled cuz he makes me laugh with his posts


Swaaaannnn......I will.calm down...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2020)

Nanami said:


> is this a trick question
> 
> I would take Gled cuz he makes me laugh with his posts



Good win for Gledania


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2020)

Finally something we agree on ,  nana swaan doesn't deserve a naughty pervert like me, better GlenDania for sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @watertaco !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 10, 2020)

Y'all try to do that broom thing today where you stand it up and it stays up by itself? Apparently it has to do with some weird gravitional pull going on


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Y'all try to do that broom thing today where you stand it up and it stays up by itself? Apparently it has to do with some weird gravitional pull going on



Wai.. what?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who's mister pupu' lol!?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @MrPopo u gonna take that


He'll soon know where he stands


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Ace rules.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2020)

there's more from where it came from


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> there's more from where it came from


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm 15 in my heart


 

pedobear back at it again


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> there's more from where it came from


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


 


drop it Gled u got no chance of winning


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> drop it Gled u got no chance of winning


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2020)

The most shocking thing I get from these screenshots is that Gledania knows how to use Discord.


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

Are this photos fake?


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wai.. what?


this shit


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 11, 2020)

ok i ship gled and flame now.

btw has there been a thread about borsalino=vegapunk?


----------



## Raspberry Jam (Feb 11, 2020)

Sup guys


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

Raspberry Jam said:


> Sup guys


Whose dupe is this  ?


----------



## Raspberry Jam (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Whose dupe is this  ?


 
Whats a dupe?


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

Raspberry Jam said:


> Whats a dupe?


 

is the admins still accepting name suggestions cuz 
Dupeland would be good one  

DL forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

RamenShop still the best name


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> RamenShop still the best name


what they picked in the end ?


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> what they picked in the end ?


I dont know tbh, its no longer trending on the latest content feed


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2020)

Raspberry Jam said:


> Sup guys


Hello dupe kun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Raspberry Jam said:


> Whats a dupe?


Hi Maru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hi Maru.


The lewdman is at it again


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Whose dupe is this  ?



You are the dupe Nanami! 

We all know you're the OL version of @Nataly 

Admit it already Nanaly!


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You are the dupe Nanami!
> 
> We all know you're the OL version of @Nataly
> 
> Admit it already Nanaly!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Admit it already *Nanaly*!



That's a good new name no?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 11, 2020)

Maru


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2020)

Wai.. what?

@Soca is there more videos like the one you posted? Seems fake to me.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wai.. what?
> 
> @Soca is there more videos like the one you posted? Seems fake to me.


Just look it up on twitter. Shit I did it last night and it worked. 

What's embarrassing tho is that it has nothing to do with any weird gravity pull, it's just how physics work for brooms. You can try it right now and it'll probably work for you


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2020)

Raspberry Jam said:


> Sup guys


Bye Neko


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You are the dupe Nanami!
> 
> We all know you're the OL version of @Nataly
> 
> Admit it already Nanaly!


Nataly I miss her presence in the forum



And plz let's be true I am not as awesome as her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Nataly I miss her presence in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> And plz let's be true I am not as awesome as her



Nanaly wanking Nataly huh? 

Proving me right, you are Nanataly!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Nataly I miss her presence in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> And plz let's be true I am not as awesome as her


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

I knew it!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Lol, I forgot this one. 

Zoro's hairs are a bit rushed but well...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, I forgot this one.
> 
> Zoro's hairs are a bit rushed but well...



That was when both met in wano and luffy was like " Zooooroooooo , it's being a whiiiile" and went on making their duo

Good time


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> That was when both met in wano and luffy was like " Zooooroooooo , it's being a whiiiile" and went on making their duo
> 
> Good time



Yes, when they faced Hawkins exactly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2020)

God Bless America


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I knew it!


Drakken>Ata


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> God Bless America



Why ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> God Bless America



Nope. I stopped blessing your stupid country sorry.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Drakken>Ata


Drakken is cool but not Ata cool.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope. I stopped blessing your stupid country sorry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nanaly wanking Nataly huh?
> 
> Proving me right, you are Nanataly!


Wanking it is healthy.


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Drakken is cool but not Ata cool.


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope. I stopped blessing your stupid country sorry.


Germany>France

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Germany>France


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

@DeVision you need more wanking in your life.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

@Lew


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

AB got lit up.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision you need more wanking in your life.



I won't say you're wrong. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 11, 2020)

Maru


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Lew


Lets go champ!


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Random, but  i was trying to bring a Game in this Forum, I am sort of skeptical of actually atarting it. I can give the premise if people are interested?

Its  One Piece based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Random, but  i was trying to bring a Game in this Forum, I am sort of skeptical of actually atarting it. I can give the premise if people are interested?
> 
> Its  One Piece based.


Unfortunately there isn't a forum game  
section  

 but if it's about OP u can do it in the OL i guess  and I will be interested for sure


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Lets go champ!


That's Lew's homeboy. Watchout.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a forum game
> section
> 
> but if it's about OP u can do it in the OL i guess  and I will be interested for sure


Yo @Soca  or any Mod am i allowed  to  start a game in the OL?

Its a forum game and has nothing to do with Mafia or other related games in that department.


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice cosplay @Gledania 

Fits good for netflix


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That's Lew's homeboy. Watchout.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> Nice cosplay @Gledania
> 
> Fits good for netflix


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

I found @Mariko as well

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Steven (Feb 11, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Acno said:


> @Lurker


[ANDKNUCKLES]













1388017144110



__ Lurko
__ Feb 16, 2014
__ 2





[/ANDKNUCKLES]


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh lawd save my soul


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh young me. I could solo Oden.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Is that you in the pic?

Looking handsome.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Dont lewd my post. Please Maru


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Is that you in the pic?
> 
> Looking handsome.


Not as good as God.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not as good as God.


I have yet to see God. He posted his yet?


----------



## Lew (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Lew





Lurker said:


> That's Lew's homeboy. Watchout.



what


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Lets go Champ!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not as good as God.


Nobody pulls it off like @God .


@GANDO post the premise, like I did for my game. See what @Kinjin and @Soca think. My game is ready to go just about, I am just waiting because we just came off that MF game. Do not want to do games to closely to each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Bye Neko



For how long is he banned ?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nobody pulls it off like @God .
> 
> 
> @GANDO post the premise, like I did for my game. See what @Kinjin and @Soca think. My game is ready to go just about, I am just waiting because we just came off that MF game. Do not want to do games to closely to each other.


Always best to host games during a break week.



Gledania said:


> For how long is he banned ?


Indefinite.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Always best to host games during a break week.
> 
> 
> Indefinite.



So perma ? Any chance he come back ?

What about extravlad ?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> So perma ? Any chance he come back ?






> What about extravlad ?


Tell him on TMF to log on here.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nobody pulls it off like @God .
> 
> 
> @GANDO post the premise, like I did for my game. See what @Kinjin and @Soca think. My game is ready to go just about, I am just waiting because we just came off that MF game. Do not want to do games to closely to each other.



The main jitzz of the game is pretty easy.
One person post a riddle about a One Piece character, and others have to find out what it is.

If the one that has the Riddle gets it unsolved  untill certain amount of time, they get full points, however if someone finds  it before the given time, then the  answerer get the points.

Another version is with 3 faction: Marines, Pirates, Revolutionary.

Same premise, except

You working in groups.
Each team will have a selected  person to give the Riddle when it comes their time and other Faction have to guess who it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Indefinite.


Good riddance.



Gledania said:


> So perma ? Any chance he come back ?


Why the hell do you want him back?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> The main jitzz of the game is pretty easy.
> One person post a riddle about a One Piece character, and others have to find out what it is.
> 
> If the one that has the Riddle gets it unsolved  untill certain amount of time, they get full points, however if someone finds  it before the given time, then the  answerer get the points.
> ...


Aw, a game of wits! Do you already have some riddles ready? Do not post any just asking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Always best to host games during a break week.


Then I will host that Davey Back fight game on the next break!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2020)

You're counting on the whole OL to make up riddles?


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw, a game of wits! Do you already have some riddles ready? Do not post any just asking.


I mean not atm but I can make one on the Fly if i want.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Lew said:


> what


Logan Paul has new BEEF.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're counting on the whole OL to make up riddles?


No,  there will be a sign up thread. Once the game start nobody else will join untill the game is finished.

Each one in the game will have time to post a Riddle( It will be in Chronological order on who goes next)

This apply for the individual Riddle version.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2020)

@Lurker looking like he could take down a few of the OL dudes


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker looking like he could take down a few of the OL dudes



Please he couldn't take RNG mihawk


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Please he couldn't take RNG mihawk


Time for a rematch. Lurker has a Ace up his sleeve.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2020)

@Lurker Vs @Mariko 

Who wins


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker Vs @Mariko
> 
> Who wins


Bros before Hoes...


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker looking like he could take down a few of the OL dudes


That sounds like a challenge. @Lurker you challenging me!?!??!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That sounds like a challenge. @Lurker you challenging me!?!??!


You don't want it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> No,  there will be a sign up thread. Once the game start nobody else will join untill the game is finished.
> 
> Each one in the game will have time to post a Riddle( It will be in Chronological order on who goes next)
> 
> This apply for the individual Riddle version.


The only problem here is people possibly stepping on each other's riddles. Maybe even having the same answer. Could perhaps each team have a category on another.

Like team Pirates have riddles on Marines
Marines on revolutionaries 
Revolutionaries on Pirates


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You don't want it.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

I haven't been working out and I see how big you are.. I need time for zenkai boosts.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The only problem here is people possibly stepping on each other's riddles. Maybe even having the same answer. Could perhaps each team have a category on another.
> 
> Like team Pirates have riddles on Marines
> Marines on revolutionaries
> Revolutionaries on Pirates


The riddles will not be step on, if you update the OP consistently with the Riddle s that has already be Answered.

Yeah i know it sounds confusing, but i think we should have a trial so i could show fully how the game will function.


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Hello dupe kun


Sorry pupu.it goes along with the avy ..no hard feelings..lol
Blame Tda who tag you...xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You are the dupe Nanami!
> 
> We all know you're the OL version of @Nataly
> 
> Admit it already Nanaly!


The real sweet smart @Nataly  can't be replaced...


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> what they picked in the end ?


Nanami swaaaannnn I saw you in the queue ordering my soba....


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision you need more wanking in your life.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a forum game
> section
> 
> but if it's about OP u can do it in the OL i guess  and I will be interested for sure



No ava ?


----------



## Irene (Feb 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No ava ?


it's when u wanna change but have nothing at the moment 

but god the blank ava/ female symbol is so annoying to look at


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Nanami said:


> it's when u wanna change but have nothing at the moment
> 
> but god the blank ava/ female symbol is so annoying to look at



Girl Power!


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Girl Power!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone getting the new Samsung S20?


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone getting the new Samsung S20?


Motorola 8 ..better deal and better phone overall
Just get s Motorola TD you won't regret it trust me...
It has the best cheapest phones nowdays


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Motorola 8 ..better deal and better phone overall
> Just get s Motorola TD you won't regret it trust me...
> It has the best cheapest phones nowdays



Motorola? We're not in the year 2001 anymore...


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Motorola? We're not in the year 2001 anymore...


Lol..the brand restarted years ago and you can get them in London at good prices... it's the best in comparison...always did good phones even back then anyway
I got one by the way... brought it for less then 200 and still working well after 5 years..next I will get the upgraded version   whenever this phone I have now will break down...
In the meantime so far so good...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

A 2020 photo of Oda has surfaced.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone getting the new Samsung S20?



Wasting ~1000$ for a fucking phone...

No wonder why our world is going wrong.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wasting ~1000$ for a fucking phone...
> 
> No wonder why our world is going wrong.



it's not a waste if you use it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone getting the new Samsung S20?


Maybe.


T.D.A said:


> A 2020 photo of Oda has surfaced.


Post it.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Post it.



It's on reddit /OnePiece


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's on reddit /OnePiece


First off, fuck you for not posting it. 


2nd......how old is he!? He......he does not look over 50!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> First off, fuck you for not posting it.
> 
> 
> 2nd......how old is he!? He......he does not look over 50!



lol 45


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lol 45


......and why does he take breaks every 3 weeks!?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

So it's official:



Rinoa said:


> Valentine's List
> 
> @Kinjin and @Nanami
> ​



Maybe next time mates @Redline @Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......and why does he take breaks every 3 weeks!?



He has peritonsillar abscess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So it's official:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time mates @Redline @Gledania


I am sure @Gledania already has his........ @Flame 



@Redline is just shit out of luck.


T.D.A said:


> He has peritonsillar abscess



Aw I see.


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So it's official:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time mates @Redline @Gledania


If glen is. Nice Zoro fan girl then I can cope with it lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wasting ~1000$ for a fucking phone...
> 
> No wonder why our world is going wrong.


I agreed...there is no shame anymore...kids having a phone which is a years average wage of millions of people ..just absurde, sad, but true...
I am already ashamed of spending 200 dollars for a mobile phone myself lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

@Redline you're the Sanji of the OL.


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

who does he remind you of


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> who does he remind you of



@Kishido


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline you're the Sanji of the OL.


Probably..lol...eheheh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> who does he remind you of


@Kinjin


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kishido





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin


wrong 


it's
@T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> wrong
> 
> 
> it's
> @T.D.A



Why? Also if you keep thinking about me, it'll make @Kinjin jealous. Don't want beef.


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why? Also if you keep thinking about me, it'll make @Kinjin jealous. Don't want beef.


u like spreading Fake News like him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> u like spreading Fake News like him


 


@T.D.A your reputation is being pulled through the noob by a supernova. How will you respond?


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

ok we are doing OL memebers as OP characters  who is who


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A your reputation is being pulled through the noob by a supernova. How will you respond?



They're not much of a threat:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> ok we are doing OL memebers as OP characters  who is who


To hard to do......right now on the fly.


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> They're not much of a threat:


u know ppl are triggered when they bring Kidd into the talk   


ok sorry jk


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Nanami said:


> u know ppl are triggered when they bring Kidd into the talk
> 
> 
> ok sorry jk



Remember when you said Shanks might have met the Gorosei to discuss Kidd


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> it's not a waste if you use it



If you use what exactly? 

I'm curious.

With 1000$ I get a good smartphone, a good laptop, new sneakers, 10 books, 2 places for a music show, a rastaurant for 5 persons, and I still save money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when you said Shanks might have met the Gorosei to discuss Kidd


yea and it was reasonable speculation


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If you use what exactly?
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> With 1000$ I get a good smartphone, a good laptop, new sneakers, 10 books, 2 places for a music show, a rastaurant for 5 persons, and I still save money.



phone calls, messaging, watch movies/tv shows in 4k, taking hq pictures, plus 8k recording. Plus people usually pay monthly over 2 years etc not buy straight-up $1000.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> phone calls, messaging, watch movies/tv shows in 4k, taking hq pictures, plus 8k recording. Plus people usually pay monthly over 2 years etc not buy straight-up $1000.



Lol, watching shits in 4k on a smartphone. 

Anyway, you do whatever you want with your money bro.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 12, 2020)

Just when i taught i have watched all their vids. Never had my heart racing this fast in my life.


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why? Also if you keep thinking about me, it'll make @Kinjin jealous. Don't want beef.


So next ship is Tda X kinjin now? Good to know...lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> First off, fuck you for not posting it.
> 
> 
> 2nd......how old is he!? He......he does not look over 50!



First off, fuck you too for not posting it!!

2nd..... No 2nd. Give me the photo.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A 2020 photo of Oda has surfaced.


Post it , the pos on reddit got deleted


----------



## Soca (Feb 13, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nekochako have turned to the dark side without warning ...
> 
> - Sending death threats to mods in TMF
> - Joking over him going to suicide
> ...


Lol..his girlfriend must have cheat on him aoooo


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..his girlfriend must have cheat on him aoooo


Bruh why did you qoute a old post , I thought this was some new juicy drama


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2020)

Why is the thread ignoring me? I don't get any alerts from it. XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2020)

PS. weekend is comming.


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS. weekend is comming.


 Luca is back !!


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS. weekend is comming.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Luca is back !!







MrPopo said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



You can't all be djs. Someone needs to dance and drink. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2020)

If you were a Pirate captain which OL members would you recruit and why?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you were a Pirate captain which OL members would you recruit and why?



I would recruit @Dunno for wise advisement , @DeVision To wash the floor , @Flame as the swordsman of the crew , @Mariko as the cook and @Nanami as the navigator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would recruit @Dunno for wise advisement , @DeVision To wash the floor , @Flame as the swordsman of the crew , @Mariko as the cook and @Nanami as the navigator.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would recruit @Dunno for wise advisement , @DeVision To wash the floor , @Flame as the swordsman of the crew , @Mariko as the cook and @Nanami as the navigator.



"As the cook"

Fuck you bro! Like I'm a gurl I cook? 

I'm a good cook yes, but how many ppl here practiced muay thai for years and Iai jutsu? 

I could solo all of the NF members no diff! 

FFS!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "As the cook"
> 
> Fuck you bro! Like I'm a gurl I cook?
> 
> ...



 just kidding. wanted to see your reaction 

Thought I wouldn't choose you , you wouldn't be a pirate , rather a good revolutionary.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would recruit @Dunno for wise advisement , @DeVision To wash the floor , @Flame as the swordsman of the crew , @Mariko as the cook and @Nanami as the navigator.



Your crew probably ditches you


----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is the thread ignoring me? I don't get any alerts from it. XD


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would recruit @Dunno for wise advisement , @DeVision To wash the floor , @Flame as the swordsman of the crew , @Mariko as the cook and @Nanami as the navigator.


WSS 


Btw anyone play 2k? I just got it and can't get used to it. Too difficult smh. I miss the old Live 2003/5 era


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> WSS
> 
> 
> Btw anyone play 2k? I just got it and can't get used to it. Too difficult smh. I miss the old Live 2003/5 era



I play NBA 2K


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I play NBA 2K


Any tips on getting good teammate grades on MyPlayer? I just created one and he's still a rookie. Too slow with low stats.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> Any tips on getting good teammate grades on MyPlayer? I just created one and he's still a rookie. Too slow with low stats.



Try and get easy assists, by doing the pick and roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines!


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Try and get easy assists, by doing the pick and roll.


Nice game clippers celtics..
Jason Tatum showing improvement... glad see him this way


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2020)

Latest  big Morgan news one piece release  will go down due to Corvin 19 issues..... it's coming...hold tight , wish you luck


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2020)

Any witcher fans in here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you were a Pirate captain which OL members would you recruit and why?




My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
@T.D.A navigator/swordsman
@Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
@Gledania the cook
@Mariko translater/diplomat
@Nanami rookie
@Underworld Broker assassin/thief/spy
@Kinjin shipwright 
@Flame doctor
@ownerzeff deckhand/sniper


----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...



I cook bad


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I cook bad


More for the extra virgin oil.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I cook bad


I did not want to hear that. But like the journey so too will your cooking improve. Maybe I should switch you and @Flame I know someone here was a good cook.....I just can not remember who.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any witcher fans in here?



the games, the books or tv show, or all 3?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any witcher fans in here?



The series or the game?
I want to try both, but I have no time. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> *My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!*
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...



True that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...



Thats really naisu 



Gledania said:


> I cook bad



You can make pizza with ketchup, thats already a step into the right direction, keep going


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any witcher fans in here?


Present!


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...


ironically picking the sick member as the doctor


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thats really naisu
> 
> 
> 
> You can make pizza with ketchup, thats already a step into the right direction, keep going


Naaaaa...don't do this shit!.. no ketchup for pizza lol..just get any tomato sauce at least


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...



So the First Mate is weaker than the Navigator/Swordsmen?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So the First Mate is weaker than the Navigator/Swordsmen?



Be a good girl and get on your knees, Nami.


----------



## Irene (Feb 14, 2020)

I would want all the ppl in this chat to be in my crew , u all like a true family 
everyone got to do what they know 


Kidd haters get the cleaning job tho


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 14, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I would want all the ppl in this chat to be in my crew , u all like a true family
> everyone got to do what they know
> 
> 
> Kidd haters get the cleaning job tho


I'm the Captain now


----------



## Mob (Feb 14, 2020)

Best swordsman in the world reduced to Usopp role


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2020)

Mob said:


> Best swordsman in the world reduced to Usopp role



Be a Brook, and look at the ladies panties. XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm the Captain now


Like hell u are , go back to your work I am the only boss here


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 14, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Like hell u are , go back to your work I am the only boss here


You said we could be anything we want. Well, I want to be Usurper


----------



## Irene (Feb 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You said we could be anything we want. Well, I want to be Usurper


Nice try but
Akainu stans  >>> BM stans


----------



## Lurko (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 1st mate is @DeVision because he got my back and I got his!
> @T.D.A navigator/swordsman
> @Mob would be the entertainer and keep the spirits up
> @Gledania the cook
> ...


No me?!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No me?!



You're lurking like Robin before she joined. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

Mob said:


> Best swordsman in the world reduced to Usopp role


Brooke, stupid!


Lurker said:


> No me?!


No





But my crew could use a crafter so.....


You will be my crafter/scout


----------



## Lurko (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Brooke, stupid!
> 
> No
> 
> ...


I will be your Goden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2020)

Ryuuma


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ryuuma


Mihawk


----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk



Ryuuma


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ryuuma


----------



## Lurko (Feb 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


No u.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No u.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 14, 2020)

That's a great song though.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @rext1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

We need a new poll @Nanami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a new poll @Nanami


I cant take it down mods need to do it lol 
U have any ideas for next one ? 


Also Happy Birthday @Flame 

Happy Birthday @Nami's Knockers


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Flame I wish you a great day. 


Top 2 my man.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 15, 2020)

hb @Flame and @Nami's Knockers


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

Hb Flames and Namis Knockers!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy B Day Flame!! Flame on!!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy marriage @Flame @Nami's Knockers


----------



## Oreki (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Flame


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy birthday !!!!!!! Hundreds of those days


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Flame !


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

@Flame Happy birthday man  Don't put ketchup over your cake.

@Nami's Knockers Happy birthday bruh. Nami GOAT avatar.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

@Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.

> No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..

> Guys like @Pocalypse Jayjay Giantbiceps @Nekochako  Mr.Blackleg @Admiral Kizaru @Yuki   ,were posting more often , @Extravlad salty posts ,  @Gilgamesh rage when you say bad things about big mom, Pwngoat wanking perospero,  God mouvement was posting more often , ect ... the entire excitement before reverie and Wano arc , big mom/Sanji and WCI bashing.

Do you miss that overall ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.
> 
> > No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..
> 
> ...



I don't want to judge anyone, but the quality here decreased a lot. 

More childish, too serious and not sarcastic as it used to be. 

I really hope we get back this spirit.

@giantbiceps leaving was the beginning of the downfall. Even I don't even really try to post funny stuffs/edits.

Too serious. Too childish.

Ppl tend not to have any humour sense and take everything too seriously, like they were playing their lives. 

And also ppl are more and more agressive/hateful for fucking manga chars.

Well... 

It's how I feel it.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.
> 
> > No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..
> 
> ...


Imo the quality of the OL often depends on the quality of one piece. If one piece takes a dip in quality then the OL takes a quality dip


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't want to judge anyone, but the quality here decreased a lot.
> 
> More childish, too serious and not sarcastic as it used to be.
> 
> ...



I must precise that there's nothing personal.

Individually speaking all OLers are fine members, but the global atmosphere changed.

Is that due to Oda's writting?

New moding?

Other?

I don't know.


----------



## Beast (Feb 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> 2019 was the best because of Garp


That explains everything.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

I also think the global moding line changed, not because of the mods themselves, but the big bosses above them.

I talked about that with @Rinoa and other staff members (like @Kenneth or even redacted)

The bigger a forum is the more rigorous is the moderation. I can get that.

This is why I applied to be an advisor, to prevent this side effect.

But admins have serious responsabilities. So they must have strict moding rules.

Which is a bit sad. I left french forums because the moding line was way too much autoritarian, and found here a real free place. But by the time things became more and more restrictive.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> God mouvement was posting more often , ect



This dude butchered your name @God Movement


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This dude butchered your name @God Movement



oh shit ,

Still have to work my english. Movement = Mouvement in french.

Sorry bruh


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too childish.



@Gledania shots fired


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> oh shit ,
> 
> Still have to work my english. Movement = Mouvement in french.
> 
> Sorry bruh



Dieu mouvement


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

If @Mariko, @Gledania and @Nanami were 3 anime characters and had their own opening, it would look like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

I love when Rin and Lu visit us. 
Don't tag them. I'm interested if they're gonna see this. I know Santi would.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.
> 
> > No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..
> 
> ...



Times come and go. I've accepted that. Things have changed a lot since I joined in 2013, but then, I've changed quite a bit myself. I won't complain.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

@Gledania the most touching scene of Wano arc will be when Zoro finally visits Ryuuma's grave at the end and they finally talk with each other in some metaphysical realm.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania the most touching scene of Wano arc will be when Zoro finally visits Ryuuma's grave at the end and they finally talk with each other in some metaphysical realm.



That would be cool. But it's not one piece like.

There is no parrallel dimension talk with dead people in One piece.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> That would be cool. But it's not one piece like.
> 
> There is no parrallel dimension talk with dead people in One piece.


Zoro will inherit Ryuuma's will


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania the most touching scene of Wano arc will be when Zoro finally visits Ryuuma's grave at the end and they finally talk with each other in some metaphysical realm.


You're being optimistic if you think Oda's gonna show more than 1 glancing panel with Zoro at a grave and him just sitting there.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're being optimistic if you think Oda's gonna show more than 1 glancing panel with Zoro at a grave and him just sitting there.



Lol it's definitely going to be more than 1 panel. Oda has set it up and we are definitely going to touch on Ryuuma much more considering his connection to Wano


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're being optimistic if you think Oda's gonna show more than 1 glancing panel with Zoro at a grave and him just sitting there.



Zoro have yet to get a proper focus on his origin , and the name of his home town as much as the shimotsuki clan are based on ryuuma name. He will definilty have a focus.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol it's definitely going to be more than 1 panel. Oda has set it up and we are definitely going to touch on Ryuuma much more considering his connection to Wano


Well, I hope so but with Oda's track record so far, I wouldn't have my expectations that high. Remember that scene in the flashback with Ray and Roger? The scene where Roger says something to Ray and Ray just starts crying but we don't even see what was said. 

Thats the type of shit I expect. Panels that try to force emotion on readers but don't actually give enough information to justify it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Zoro have yet to get a proper focus on his origin , and the name of his home town as much as the shimotsuki clan are based on ryuuma name. He will definilty have a focus.


Unless it's Luffy, anything you get is gravy but it's good to have high expectations.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Well, I hope so but with Oda's track record so far, I wouldn't have my expectations that high. Remember that scene in the flashback with Ray and Roger? The scene where Roger says something to Ray and Ray just starts crying but we don't even see what was said.
> 
> Thats the type of shit I expect. Panels that try to force emotion on readers but don't actually give enough information to justify it.



Oda rushed through the flashback so we can get to the actual climax of the arc. Once the battle is won the pace slows down and Oda can wrap up loose ends


----------



## Steven (Feb 15, 2020)

Ryuuma is irrelevant

A Yonkou would crush this clown


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Unless it's Luffy, anything you get is gravy but it's good to have high expectations.


no. Luffy will not take panel time over a char flashback focusor story. He never did it so far not even for law. It won't be a huge plot point , but there will be something about it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oda rushed through the flashback so we can get to the actual climax of the arc. Once the battle is won the pace slows down and Oda can wrap up loose ends



I really hope so but again I have learned to keep my expectations low. He has off-paneled or blitzed through everything we actually want to see. I hope he actually does justice to Zoro's origins and spends at least a few chapters fleshing it out.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> no. Luffy will not take panel time over a char flashback focusor story. He never did it so far not even for law. It won't be a huge plot point , but there will be something about it.


What is your definition of "something" I'm thinking like 1 or 2 panels of "something"


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What is your definition of "something" I'm thinking like 1 or 2 panels of "something"



Linking both characters in a way or another. Having a whole chapter or two focusing on ryuuma and the shimotsuki. Linking it to zoro as someone who will inherit a fighting style/Swords/Will/quest whatever related to it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Linking both characters in a way or another. Having a whole chapter or two focusing on ryuuma and the shimotsuki. Linking it to zoro as someone who will inherit a fighting style/Swords/Will/quest whatever related to it.


Very well, we can hope together. I too i'm a Zoro fan but only in secret.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Very well, we can hope together. I too i'm a Zoro fan but only in secret.



Honestly , would you be disappointing if Prime Zoro or Mihawk is revealed to be above/equal to Big mom ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Honestly , would you be disappointing if Prime Zoro or Mihawk is revealed to be above/equal to Big mom ?


It wouldn't make sense to me. I have a case that shes top 5 all time so, if it is revealed that Zoro is Top 5 all time, it just wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

Can someone turn this into an avy for me pls


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.
> 
> > No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..
> 
> ...


I like how deep you think about the community.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into an avy for me pls



What size?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What size?


The default avy size, Idk what it is tho


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The default avy size, Idk what it is tho



You don't have big ava rights?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't have big ava rights?


Nope


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The default avy size, Idk what it is tho





Just resized it.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just resized it.


Thank you


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I like how deep you think about the community.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Who is @Gledania 's significant other?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Who is @Gledania 's significant other?


Theres to many to name


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Theres to many to name


That vicious slut....


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

Well @Shiba D. Inu is indeed often banned.... 
Of course I would ask


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Well @Shiba D. Inu is indeed often banned....
> Of course I would ask


You're a Yandere Gledanai. Yandere right? or is it Tsun?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Modern OL is a hive of scum and villainy




I love it


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're a Yandere Gledanai. Yandere right? or is it Tsun?



No idea.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Modern OL is a hive of scum and villainy



You had ennemies in every section you ever been exept perhaps arcarde.
How comes ? 
 Huey freeman , Black otaku , dellinger, Yuki , Sera and so many others... It's like you're asking for it.
Can't think of ONE person in this forum with more opponents than you in this forum.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Modern OL is a hive of scum and villainy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you do.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You had ennemies in every section you ever been exept perhaps arcarde.
> How comes ?
> Huey freeman , Black otaku , dellinger, Yuki , Sera and so many others... It's like you're asking for it.
> Can think of ONE person in this forum with more opponents than you in this forum.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> exept perhaps arcarde.


Arcade is 100% the chillest section on the forum


We only shit on the big companies, not on each other


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Modern OL is a hive of scum and villainy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ain't miracle city.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You had ennemies in every section you ever been exept perhaps arcarde.
> How comes ?
> Huey freeman , Black otaku , dellinger, Yuki , Sera and so many others... It's like you're asking for it.
> Can't think of ONE person in this forum with more opponents than you in this forum.



List your enemies


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You had ennemies in every section you ever been exept perhaps arcarde.
> How comes ?
> Huey freeman , Black otaku , dellinger, Yuki , Sera and so many others... It's like you're asking for it.
> Can't think of ONE person in this forum with more opponents than you in this forum.


How can you forget about his father...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> List your enemies



Don't have ennemies. Just rivals. I'm a friend with everyone in this forum.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How can you forget about his father...



who's his father ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

I consider myself an orphan




Gledania said:


> Don't have ennemies. Just rivals. I'm a friend with everyone in this forum.


Doubt.jpg


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Don't have ennemies. Just rivals. I'm a friend with everyone in this forum.


Gledania is not hated by anyone. Unless those haters are in hiding.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Gledania is not hated by anyone. Unless those haters are in hiding.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> I consider myself an orphan
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt.jpg



Okay  okay.... I thing there is ONE exception so far ....






Pwngoat  ... dude even put me on ignore...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

My ignore list is substantial


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> My ignore list is substantial


What do you benefit from ignoring people? How many people are on that list?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This dude butchered your name @God Movement


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What do you benefit from ignoring people? How many people are on that list?


they dont waste my valuable time 

more than 1, less than 100


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

Surprised that Gledania hasn't asked me about a ban yet


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> My ignore list is substantial



I'm not in? 

I love you too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm not in?
> 
> I love you too


no, but I am tempted every time you mention Mihawk


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no, but *I am tempted* every time you mention Mihawk


what about me ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> what about me ?


nah


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no, but I am tempted every time you mention Mihawk



Oden > Mihawk


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

Why is *insert user here* banned ???


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oden > Mihawk


while Oden was alive, this was true yes (Mihawk was 20+ y.o. then)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah





You cuties.

I miss the time we ruled the OL.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they dont waste my valuable time
> 
> more than 1, less than 100


I have a few more threads on Linlin fired up and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have a few more threads on Linlin fired up and ready to go.


go ahead, those are always worth a laugh or two


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> go ahead, those are always worth a laugh or two


Those are serious threads. Not for comedy


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Don't have ennemies. Just rivals. I'm a friend with everyone in this forum.



What about the enemies you made when you snitched to the Admiral Gang?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

hating on Gledania is like hating on a disabled person


cant do it


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hating on Gledania is like hating on a disabled person
> 
> 
> cant do it


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Those are serious threads. Not for comedy


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hating on Gledania is like hating on a disabled person
> 
> 
> cant do it


 Are you throwing shots at my boy?  Those are fighting words.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Are you throwing shots at my boy?  Those are fighting words.


is Gledania your son ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Linlin Spanks that red dog and his friends.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is Gledania your son ?


In the sense of how you call your friend brother and in the sense you call that brother son? Then sure, he is my son.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Linlin Spanks that red dog and his friends.





@giantbiceps did amazing work with these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @giantbiceps did amazing work with these


Is it ok for a mod to bait a fandom?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is it ok for a mod to bait a fandom?


"hive of scum and villainy"


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is it ok for a mod to bait a fandom?


This is the convo friend. You take these edits way too seriously


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This is the convo friend. You take these edits way too seriously


I must remain vigilant at all times lest my lady's honor be besmirched.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> lady's


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


 Am I missing something?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Re-posting my video edit of the Admiral Gang taking the L:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2020)

When this duo pulls up 


The Yanker reactions 



  =


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Re-posting my video edit of the Admiral Gang taking the L:


 The Best Part is Gledania at the end.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

In regards to Big Meme, I still find this one of my funniest edits:


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

I remember does good old days, when everyone was frightened of Kaido


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I remember does good old days, when everyone was frightened of Kaido



How stupid we were. BM > Kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How stupid we were. BM > Kaido


Mihawk>Shanks>>both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How stupid we were. BM > Kaido


 


We(BM fans) tried to tell you all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

BM and Kaido = Paradise

Shanks and Teach = New World


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Like if you want to see Part 2:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> BM and Kaido = Paradise
> 
> Shanks and Teach = New World


Blood bath WCI vs Bubble Bath Wano


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Blood bath WCI vs Bubble Bath Wano


Katakuri carried WCI on his back


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Katakuri carried WCI on his back


He was part of it but WCI >>>> Wano no question

Wano will only get better when theres more Charlotte


----------



## Soca (Feb 15, 2020)

Suopp


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How stupid we were. BM > Kaido


I was like how could Luffy every beat this guy?....now he look like Zoros pet 

Hybrid Kaido is our last hope


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> now he look like Zoros pet


----------



## Soca (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I was like how could Luffy every beat this guy....now he look like Zoros pet
> 
> Hybrid Kaido is our last hope



What exactly changed? Luffy is still the cat who got one shotted and we have yet to see how his new haki minimizes the gap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

I am a Zoro fan

*Spoiler*: __ 



ALL HAILL GERMA PRINCE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I was like how could Luffy every beat this guy?....now he look like Zoros pet
> 
> Hybrid Kaido is our last hope



I soooooo hope Zoro will take care of him. Or even worse, Momo doing the killshot somehow. XD

Dude got ordered around by Orochi. No wonder he's suicidal. I'd be too if I'd let myself be ordered around by Orochi.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> What exactly changed? Luffy is still the cat who got one shotted and we have yet to see how his new haki minimizes the gap


I was just exagerating ofcource. Kaido is still the G, dont get it twisted.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I soooooo hope Zoro will take care of him. Or even worse, Momo doing the killshot somehow. XD
> 
> Dude got ordered around by Orochi. No wonder he's suicidal. I'd be too if I'd let myself be ordered around by Orochi.


Momo killing Kaidou


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Momo killing Kaidou



He'd become 1000 L Kaido.
Please Oda do it. Let Zoro toy with him like with Pica, and leave the rest to one of the scabbards or Momo. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

Remember this @Gledania ? 

** When Gledania gets spammed with Tier Specialist **


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He'd become 1000 L Kaido.
> Please Oda do it. Let Zoro toy with him like with Pica, and leave the rest to one of the scabbards or Momo. XD


Narrator: Momo faints from intence battle with Kaidos Dragon tail

Zoro:
You sure can talk the talk, but you're not quite ready to walk the walk. Time's up, it's my turn.

Kaido:


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

Btw havent read any of the 3 chapters  except spoilers.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Btw havent read any of the 3 chapters  except spoilers.



Why? Spoilers have incorrect and misleading info


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why? Spoilers have incorrect and misleading info


 I am not quite sure. I guess it was cause the Spoilers was sort of Mediocre i just kept procrastinating to read it.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 15, 2020)

Yeah i am also aware of info in Spoilers being very misleading... But my desire to read it was super low lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

doges > bears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Katakuri carried WCI on his back


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday OL's hottie @Flame 

Hope you have a blast


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How can you forget about his father...


Don't forget about his mother aswell


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Katakuri carried WCI on his back


----------



## Gledania (Feb 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> doges > bears




Go back to your ava then


----------



## Mob (Feb 16, 2020)

Pff Katakuri, Capone was the real MVP of that arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 16, 2020)

Mob said:


> Pff Katakuri, Capone was the real MVP of that arc



True

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 16, 2020)

Gledania said:


> True


Capone son will be main protagonist in OP sequel. Hes gonna put BM genes to good use


----------



## DeVision (Feb 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Patrick


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know Santi would.



You made sure I would, eh? "I make my own luck" type of deal?


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If @Mariko, @Gledania and @Nanami were 3 anime characters and had their own opening, it would look like this:



Great anime so far btw, I love these 3 characters, especially the little short one.


----------



## Irene (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Patrick


----------



## Soca (Feb 16, 2020)

happy birthday @Patrick


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 16, 2020)

@Patrick Happy Birthday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2020)

Not only 

Happy Birthday @Patrick !

But


Happy Birthday @Bryant D. Koby !


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 16, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Btw havent read any of the 3 chapters  except spoilers.


Lmaoo same


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 16, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Lmaoo same


Why did you rate me lewd?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't get how people can be active on multiple forums. Spending time in one is time-consuming enough.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 16, 2020)

Who is patrick?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who is patrick?



@Patrick

Male, 23


----------



## El Hermano (Feb 16, 2020)

Just noticed the official translation for 972 comes out this Friday. Nice.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who is patrick?


You interacted with him here recently


----------



## Mariko (Feb 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You interacted with him here recently



Him?


----------



## Patrick (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 16, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Yeah that's the one.



Good morning Patrick.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 16, 2020)

Who the hell is naming the thread lately?


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Good morning Patrick.


Fuck off Patrick...

Ps just kidding


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Patrick





Soca said:


> happy birthday @Patrick


Oops my bad 

Happy birthday Patrick!!!



RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Patrick Happy Birthday


----------



## Gledania (Feb 16, 2020)

@Patrick Happy birthday bruh

and Prime Zoro > Shanks


----------



## Nataly (Feb 16, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Nataly I miss her presence in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> And plz let's be true I am not as awesome as her





Redline said:


> The real sweet smart @Nataly  can't be replaced...


Thank you 
I appreciate the mention, but nobody can be compared to or stand close to Rinoa's sweetness and kindness


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Feb 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you
> I appreciate the mention, but nobody can be compared to or stand close to Rinoa's sweetness and kindness


honestly the forum feels missing something without u  don't go away <3

Ofc Rinoa best admin


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Patrick Happy birthday bruh
> 
> and Prime Ryuma> Shanks


Hell yeah!.. fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't want to judge anyone, but the quality here decreased a lot.
> 
> More childish, too serious and not sarcastic as it used to be.
> 
> ...


I am just the same no serious and sarcastic as I always been..lol..so  the new gen 2020 better get on the right train


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am just the same no serious and sarcastic as I always been..lol..so  the new gen 2020 better get on the right train



@Redline vs @Mariko 

Who wins?


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline vs @Mariko
> 
> Who wins?


Sanji wins!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2020)

@Flame taunted me. @Santi ban him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2020)

@Soca where can I request smileys?



BlueDemon said:


> Props to Monty @ MF :
> 
> Whom do I have to tag to get this made into a smiley?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 16, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> @Soca where can I request smileys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow this is dope


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh wow. Think I would've thought that's just the way Fox looked like back then


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah that made my Day.  I didnt even know there was a Technolgy that could do that.

This will make for an incredible Prank too


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Why did you rate me lewd?


It was an accident 

Sorry


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> It was an accident
> 
> Sorry


Lol..don't believe him rosella that's the same thing he said to the last girl he left pregnant...XD.. eheheh raooooo


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..don't believe him rosella that's the same thing he said to the last girl he left pregnant...XD.. eheheh raooooo



Lol Erkan why you randomly rate this post?


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 16, 2020)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Lol Erkan why you randomly rate this post?


He is just being friendly to you.


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Patrick


----------



## MO (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Feb 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..don't believe him rosella that's the same thing he said to the last girl he left pregnant...XD.. eheheh raooooo



I didn't make any girls pregnant yet


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 17, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Seraphoenix @MasterBeast @Etherborn  How do you feel about the current OL generation ?  Is it better than the previous?  Back when I came in 2018 it wasn't at all like now.
> 
> > No war between me and shiba , No Flame, No Shaantu , no Acno No T.D.A no fel1x, no Rosselafiamingo , No oro jackson posters , Kinjin wasn't a mod , No OL games ..
> 
> ...


Well it's not nearly as funny. The Giantbiceps edits were legendary. 

The current group of Yonkou fans is pretty solid. It's a lot more balanced I think. Though no one will ever reach the highs that biceps set imo. 

The admiral side is in shambles. No one really has the charisma or activity of Admiral Kizaru. People like Jigen and Saiga actually posted more instead of being the ratings bots they are now. People like Astro and Kinjin try, but they don't seem to have the energy for the long wars.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Wait wait wait.....ya talking about just last year? And how now is not as good as then? Oh you summer children Marcell would have some stories for you....because I sure do not remember way back when here. Right @Soca ?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Flame taunted me. @Santi ban him.


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait wait wait.....ya talking about just last year? And how now is not as good as then? Oh you summer children Marcell would have some stories for you....because I sure do not remember way back when here. Right @Soca ?



Indeed. Can't go down memory lane now tho. Playing Spider-Man atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Indeed. Can't go down memory lane now tho. Playing Spider-Man atm


Get Kakarot. Spiderman is good too.


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Get Kakarot. Spiderman is good too.


I don't play that


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't play that


Play it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Santi no showed anyway.....as usual. Useless bastard.


Lurker said:


> Get Kakarot. Spiderman is good too.


I have absolutely no interest in this game. I have played this story to death already. They should have tried something more original, storywise.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Santi no showed anyway.....as usual. Useless bastard.
> 
> I have absolutely no interest in this game. I have played this story to death already. They should have tried something more original, storywise.


Get it!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Get it!!


It looks gorgeous......but the content is played out.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It looks gorgeous......but the content is played out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


And you get in.


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2020)

dragon ball games haven't been interesting for a minute 

I just really wanna get cyberpunk 2077 but they keep delaying it


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> dragon ball games haven't been interesting for a minute
> 
> I just really wanna get cyberpunk 2077 but they keep delaying it


I agree but I like this one.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> dragon ball games haven't been interesting for a minute
> 
> I just really wanna get cyberpunk 2077 but they keep delaying it




Lazy ass. Why aren't you at work? Still on vacation?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Oden as a pokemon


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lazy ass. Why aren't you at work? Still on vacation?


I work here in the evenings hoe


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I work here in the evenings hoe


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oden as a pokemon



If he was doing his best, the world wouldn't know much about Kaido. Primebeard, Rayleigh, etc would've taken care of him.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


throw that heart in the trash


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 17, 2020)

How many People suck Zoro in here?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2020)

GANDO said:


> How many People suck Zoro in here?



The whole gay community.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The whole gay community.


Just wondering, I feel like I am the only Sanji fan here, ofcource not to the extend of givin BJ.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> throw that heart in the trash


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 17, 2020)

Shokugeki no sanji low diffs btw.

And i am straight fam


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> dragon ball games haven't been interesting for a minute
> 
> I just really wanna get cyberpunk 2077 but they keep delaying it



It's coming out in 2077


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey @Mickey Mouse !
You recomended 2 manga/manhwa to me, right? I can't find the other one. Do you remember which one it was?


----------



## Irene (Feb 17, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Just wondering, I feel like I am the only Sanji fan here, ofcource not to the extend of givin BJ.


I prefer Sanji too dw 

Zoro look so hot here tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse !
> You recomended 2 manga/manhwa to me, right? I can't find the other one. Do you remember which one it was?



Dr. Stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 17, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I prefer Sanji too dw
> 
> 
> Zoro look so hot here tho


 yay


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dr. Stone



Oh yeah, you're right. Might start soon. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Feb 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Stopppp 

Zoro with glasses is my weak point , I feel attacked


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)

Nanami:



Nanami said:


> Zoro look so hot here tho





Nanami said:


> Zoro with glasses is my weak point , I feel attacked



@Redline: "I hereby announce myself a Zoro fan"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Stopppp
> 
> Zoro with glasses is my weak point , I feel attacked


Zoro's always hot. Glasses Zoro is one of my faves as well 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Irene (Feb 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Zoro's always hot. Glasses Zoro is one of my faves as well
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Zoro setting the bar high 

Wish he had more personality tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Zoro setting the bar high








Nanami said:


> Wish he had more personality tho


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Are you gay?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you gay?


No.


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

Most of Zoro fans are either gay or girls...but light must be still into girls..who knows....
True man like Sanji better tbh...xd


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Most of Zoro fans are either gay or girls...but light must be still into girls..who knows....
> True man like Sanji better tbh...xd



From the guy who always posts yaoi.


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you gay?


That's a good question lurkers...I mean I don't care if he is , it just confirm why he like Zoro....lmaoooo...just kidding light


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> From the guy who always posts yaoi.


Yep..for you guys lol...why should I post it for me?
Do you think I post pics and gif for myself? Lmaoooo
Anyway..I am not gay.. that's clear...but I don't mind some of them...I just hate the girlish ones.. kinda, but still they can do whatever they want and I do not consider them to be ill..they just born like that, well maybe some become for trandy moves...I dunno...my ex and i share an apartment with a gay teacher back in Barcelona..he was funny...


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No.


Ok.


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Stopppp
> 
> Zoro with glasses is my weak point , I feel attacked


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nanami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means you are among the list of myfavourite Zoro fans to chat with and joke about Zoro or Sanji , pick on them and Powell level and so on...that's a plus for you  anyhow
But truth is I already knew that lol


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2020)

Too bad.

I used to like Zoro but this orgy tend to disgust me. 

Fuck Lolonoa Lolo.

Let's praise Monkey D. Laughy! 

And Carrot. (Lolo's nightmare)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad.
> 
> I used to like Zoro but this orgy tend to disgust me.
> 
> ...



I thought you liked orgies or was that Marie?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I thought you liked orgies or was that Marie?


She's Split.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2020)

@Marie vs @Mariko who wins?


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I thought you liked orgies or was that Marie?


The second one you said lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's Split.


So it's the right summer to invite her down to Sardinia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Laughy sucks but his wife is awesome


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> So it's the right summer to invite her down to Sardinia


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

I need a Trafalgar Law set.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I thought you liked orgies or was that Marie?


Marieko wins
Idea for a new name, @Mariko 


B Rabbit said:


> I need a Trafalgar Law set.


I've got some cool Law stocks


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Marieko wins
> Idea for a new name, @Mariko
> 
> I've got some cool Law stocks


And as always no matter what, you're the G.O.A.T


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> And as always no matter what, you're the G.O.A.T


I think I went overboard since we are talking about Law 

I made several sets and possibilities:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.  or 


2.  or 


3. Loose avatars and 'mix and match' combinations with gif sigs (Here comes sexy Law). 
Any of the animated signatures can work with any avatars and I didn't make the gif sigs btw


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

Took them. Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Took them. Thank you so much!


Nice choice, I am glad you like them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2020)

Bless the Bunny!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

@MasterBeast @Ruse how many other UK fam post in the OL?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @MasterBeast @Ruse how many other UK fam post in the OL?


@Pocalypse @Admiral Kizaru @God Movement


----------



## Mob (Feb 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad.
> 
> I used to like Zoro but this orgy tend to disgust me.
> 
> ...


OL orgy cult of Zoro worshipers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Pocalypse @Admiral Kizaru @God Movement



Pocalypse and Admiral Kizaru MIA

@God Movement UK gang let's take over the section


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Pocalypse and Admiral Kizaru MIA
> 
> @God Movement UK gang let's take over the section


Arsenal fans MIA, I wonder why

You guys are both United fans


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Arsenal fans MIA, I wonder why
> 
> You guys are both United fans



Somehow still in the top 4 race and Bruno looks like a great signing.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @MasterBeast @Ruse how many other UK fam post in the OL?



Gunners posts every now and then



Kinjin said:


> @Pocalypse @Admiral Kizaru @God Movement



Fallen soldiers, Admiral gang ain’t been the same since.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 18, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Just wondering, I feel like I am the only Sanji fan here, ofcource not to the extend of givin BJ.


WCI dealt a major blow to Sanji fans, even the biggest fan @Kishido had given up on him during that arc 

It was meant to be the year of Sanji but Mr Prince never came


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Gunners posts every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen soldiers, Admiral gang ain’t been the same since.



Oh yh forgot abt Gunners, quite a few still post in the Arsenal thread.

Btw you from Notts? Studied there for uni


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Oh yh forgot abt Gunners, quite a few still post in the Arsenal thread.
> 
> Btw you from Notts? Studied there for uni



Yeah I’ve been living here since I was 4, I study at Loughborough in my final year.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Somehow still in the top 4 race and Bruno looks like a great signing.


5th place should grant you a CL spot too if City's appeal fails.



Ruse said:


> Fallen soldiers, Admiral gang ain’t been the same since.


Well, Pocalypse is YonkoSet.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

The heavyweights of the Admiral Gang were all UK dons. Makes sense

Now they have @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

hows that brexit going ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 5th place should grant you a CL spot too if City's appeal fails.
> 
> 
> Well, Pocalypse is YonkoSet.



5th will still be tough with Spurs up there but still go the route of winning the Europa to get CL as well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Fallen soldiers, Admiral gang ain’t been the same since.


only @Admiral Kizaru from that list 


i hope he returns in EoS when its Kizarus time to fight


----------



## Beast (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @MasterBeast @Ruse how many other UK fam post in the OL?


You being from the UK was news to me 


Kinjin said:


> @Pocalypse @Admiral Kizaru @God Movement


Leaders of the previous era, God save the Queen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

pocalypse was ok except when he went into full shanks dicksuck mode 


we loved wanking Aizen together tho


----------



## Beast (Feb 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> pocalypse was ok except when he went into full shanks dicksuck mode
> 
> 
> we loved wanking Aizen together tho


A peaky blinders fan as well, a true man amongst men. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> hows that brexit going ?


... it’s going slow. I didn’t vote for brexit but... what’s Europe without England?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

@MasterBeast Pooky was pretty much Seraphoenix levels of Shanks "fan"


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You being from the UK was news to me
> 
> Leaders of the previous era, God save the Queen.



Lol we need to find Pocalypse and Admiral Kizaru in real life and see what they're upto


----------



## Beast (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol we need to find Pocalypse and Admiral Kizaru in real life and see what they're upto


As long as they live in London.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2020)

All this time I thought Beast was American


----------



## Beast (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruse said:


> All this time I thought Beast was American


I’m just as ignorant


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruse said:


> All this time I thought Beast was American



We basically run the section but didn't know it


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

@Mob who is stronger - Shanks or Akainu ?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



yeah i like this one better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

Reminder that burger eagle is BALD


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol we need to find Pocalypse and Admiral Kizaru in real life and see what they're upto


Olers where are they now


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

Would love to hear @Furious George take on the Wano arc so far.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2020)

Someone give me a series to watch


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 18, 2020)

Anime or Tv series?


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2020)

Tv series


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Tv series



oh i forgot: happy valley! there are 2 seasons


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 18, 2020)

Some of these I am  sure you watched

Rick and Morty
Breaking Bad
The Boys
The Wire
The Mandolorian
Westworld
The Witcher



I am also watching currently
Chernobyl
Peaky Blinders

Which so far are pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Feb 18, 2020)

You can try

Haunting of Hill House
(waiting for season 2)

Dark
(haven't watched yet)


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

maaaaaan.........


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> maaaaaan.........



marcie be sad? 

what's wrong?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> marcie be sad?
> 
> what's wrong?


My game slipped today, breh 

Saw this fine dark skin girl at the gym today, thick as hell. Got her name n stuff but she had to leave and my dumbass  ain't get the number or nothing and I dunno if I'll see her again this week to try n get it 

Now I'm here just 

She's so damn fine man, I need it


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> My game slipped today, breh
> 
> Saw this fine dark skin girl at the gym today, thick as hell. Got her name n stuff but she had to leave and my dumbass  ain't get the number or nothing and I* dunno if I'll see her again this week* to try n get it
> 
> ...



well, let's hope you will.

if not, may another beauty come your way


----------



## Beast (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> My game slipped today, breh
> 
> Saw this fine dark skin girl at the gym today, thick as hell. Got her name n stuff but she had to leave and my dumbass  ain't get the number or nothing and I dunno if I'll see her again this week to try n get it
> 
> ...


Sleep inside the gym toilets till she come back.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> My game slipped today, breh
> 
> Saw this fine dark skin girl at the gym today, thick as hell. Got her name n stuff but she had to leave and my dumbass  ain't get the number or nothing and I dunno if I'll see her again this week to try n get it
> 
> ...



Easy problem to fix if you got her name just ask one of the gym trainers/receptionist


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Easy problem to fix if you got her name just ask one of the gym trainers/receptionist



i thought about it, too, but idk, it's a bit too stalky. and maybe she gave marcie a fake name. or a nickname. or maybe the staff were given a different name

edit: and these people are unlikely to hand out their clients' phone numbers unless they are really eager to lose their job


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> *i thought about it, too, but idk, it's a bit too stalky. *and maybe she gave marcie a fake name. or a nickname. or maybe the staff were given a different name


Yea I ain't doing that 

I'll just wait

in despair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

Spoilers are already out


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Spoilers are already out



god couldn't bear soca's tears


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> My game slipped today, breh
> 
> Saw this fine dark skin girl at the gym today, thick as hell. Got her name n stuff but she had to leave and my dumbass  ain't get the number or nothing and I dunno if I'll see her again this week to try n get it
> 
> ...



Leave a note at someone who works there, you can even make it a fun hunt.


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Leave a note at someone who works there, you can even make it a fun hunt.


nah I'll just be hopeful for tomorrow

if not then it was an opportunity missed


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i thought about it, too, but idk, it's a bit too stalky. and maybe she gave marcie a fake name. or a nickname. or maybe the staff were given a different name
> 
> edit: and these people are unlikely to hand out their clients' phone numbers unless they are really eager to lose their job





Soca said:


> Yea I ain't doing that
> 
> I'll just wait
> 
> in despair



You don't ask for personal details just whether she's a regular degular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> nah I'll just be hopeful for tomorrow
> 
> if not then it was an opportunity missed



Giving up too easily


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


>


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Giving up too easily


Maybe

We'll see how shit goes tomorrow


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Spoilers are already out



So soon? Damn.

@Soca that's karma for throwing my heart to the trash.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

@Soca at the gym:


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Spoilers are already out


Still have yet to read the 3 recent chapters


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2020)

Why don't you introduce your husband here? @MO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## MO (Feb 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why don't you introduce your husband here? @MO


I'm married?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2020)

MO said:


> I'm married?


----------



## MO (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh wait @Kinjin  you mean @Tri


----------



## Tri (Feb 18, 2020)

hi


----------



## Irene (Feb 18, 2020)

I like your Beyoncé & Jay-Z aesthetic guys


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2020)

Suprised you didn't go with Nikki Minaj @MO


----------



## MO (Feb 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Suprised you didn't go with Nikki Minaj @MO


I love Nicki but her man is a bum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 18, 2020)

Every day starts with hope and ends in frustration.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Every day starts with hope and ends in frustration.



You're not talking about weekdays are you? Because when I start the day to an alarm in my face and end it by collapsing back into my bed...I kind of favor the reciprocal.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 18, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> You're not talking about weekdays are you? Because when I start the day to an alarm in my face and end it by collapsing back into my bed...I kind of favor the reciprocal.


Im mostly talking about my current school/workload.  Idm starting off badly and ending on a good note.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Im mostly talking about my current school/workload.  Idm starting off badly and ending on a good note.



Ah, my bad. Sounded like a proverb.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk


 


I hope your mind is off that booty from yesterday.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope your mind is off that booty from yesterday.


It is not unfortunately. 

What you up too tho


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> It is not unfortunately.
> 
> What you up too tho



I demand pics when you see her again. No excuses.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

@Redline 

Son learn to use the quote button. Tired of merging your stuff 



DeVision said:


> I demand pics when you see her again. No excuses.


Closest I can find to what I'm lusting after is this. Just picture her more darker and has a tattoo on her arm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Redline
> 
> Son learn to use the quote button. Tired of merging your stuff
> 
> ...


Sorry soca you are right...man can't you upgrade the sistem...i am sure there is a pattern where you can  post quoting and this will be added to your user name if noone post after you..
I mean that would solve you and everyone else a lot of issues..it is all done by the sistem?
I don't do it on purpose thou..
It's just that often I quote someone on the last pages and reply first thing, then I keep on checking other pages and I quote those ones to replay to... that's why
Check this out guys..soca.. vision! 
It's Lucaaaaa


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Redline
> 
> Son learn to use the quote button. Tired of merging your stuff
> 
> ...


See that's what I am taking about soca.!
Good pick nice girls you got there in your hands...treat her well she will get back to ya


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

oh and her hairstyle is always like this





Redline said:


> Sorry soca you are right...man can't you upgrade the sistem...i am sure there is a pattern where you can  post quoting and this will be added to your user name if noone post after you..
> I mean that would solve you and everyone else a lot of issues..it is all done by the sistem?
> I don't do it on purpose thou..
> It's just that often I quote someone on the last pages and reply first thing, then I keep on checking other pages and I quote those ones to replay to... that's why


I'm not in charge of those stuffs so I can't help there 

It's super simple to quote tho. I mean you're from OJ ain't you, they had the same set up as here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> It is not unfortunately.
> 
> What you up too tho


I gotta start hitting the gym again that is for sure. As for today.....it is sit back-relax-if someone finds something decent to do later cool-if not just fucking leave me alone-I am chilling today.


Go ride my bike later because the weather is great right now.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I gotta start hitting the gym again that is for sure. As for today.....it is sit back-relax-if someone finds something decent to do later cool-if not just fucking leave me alone-I am chilling today.
> 
> 
> Go ride my bike later because the weather is great right now.



Watchu talking bout 

Get your ass off the site and go ride your bike 

If there's a ocean near you, even better


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh and her hairstyle is always like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it wasn't like that.. becouse at least you had some minutes available..like 5 minutes after your first quote and post then you can still add automatically if none has posted after you...then after 5 minutes your next quoted will become a double post if you didn't manage to stay in that range of time!
So the set up what slightly different but way more efficient in terms of saving double post one after another... anyway I will try to do my best but I can't promise anything sorry soca. You advise me others times too, I know, I don't make it on purpose do if you guys want to banner for it or block me from the tread I will be fine with the solution, I mean  I aam already trying to pay attention , I cancelled myself several double post of mine already lol...
Sorry
Takecare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I gotta start hitting the gym again that is for sure. As for today.....it is sit back-relax-if someone finds something decent to do later cool-if not just fucking leave me alone-I am chilling today.
> 
> 
> Go ride my bike later because the weather is great right now.


Well said michey..stop using your belly as a table and stand up! Do same extra toilet squat
Fuuuuuu.
See!?! Another double post!.. my bad ..
I am out now , see ya later guys


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do same extra toilet squat


 whatt


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> whatt


I mean the movement is kinda the same innit? Lmaooo


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> I mean the movement is kinda the same innit? Lmaooo


 

somebody come get their mans


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Watchu talking bout
> 
> Get your ass off the site and go ride your bike
> 
> If there's a ocean near you, even better


Cooking breakfast, eating breakfast, then lounging about. At noon I will go. I am not up to eating early then going early yet.....because I am lazy.


Redline said:


> Well said michey..stop using your belly as a table and stand up! Do same extra toilet squat
> Fuuuuuu.
> See!?! Another double post!.. my bad ..
> I am out now , see ya later guys


I do not have that much of a belly....


----------



## Oreki (Feb 19, 2020)

Imagine being in the top five posters of this thread when you're inactive for like 2 months


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 19, 2020)

anyone else getting wrecked in the new pokemon go pvp?







never thought i'd grow to hate togekiss


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Imagine being in the top five posters of this thread when you're inactive for like 2 months


The thread had been slow  anyway

How are u ?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> The thread had been slow  anyway
> 
> How are u ?



Well.. If I was the host.....


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Mob said:


> OL orgy cult of Zoro worshipers


Lmaooo..look at them grinding Zoros hilt!
So let's play game..who's who's?
I have my suspect over some ... eheheh


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. If I was the host.....


Then it would sound kinda like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bless the Bunny!


No bunny no party! Gosh ....there you go with another triple post.. @Kinjin , if you have same spare time can you please ask someone to reset a time limit to post  another quote!? I know there is an easy solution for it, I already explained soca what I mean, I am sorry if this is an hassle for you guys, the least I can say I that I apologize to everyone else and I am doing it on purpose, let me know ,bye


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then it would sound kinda like this!



That's awesome!


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. If I was the host.....


 

  .....


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's awesome!


Want some more Don!?
Here it cames Lucaaaaaa


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> .....



What? My thread was filled with life. And polls, and everything.


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> .....


Then your tread would sound like this Naniswaaaannn


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? My thread was filled with life. And polls, and everything.


Yea you are right 

@Soca can u plz give him the op of this thread


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Dont let that hoe bully you 



girafarig said:


> anyone else getting wrecked in the new pokemon go pvp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pokemon go is still trending


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Dont let that hoe bully you
> 
> 
> 
> pokemon go is still trending


It's not bullying I am srsly requesting that


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

BAH


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> Yea you are right
> 
> @Soca can u plz give him the op of this thread



I'm just teasing you. 



Soca said:


> Dont let that hoe bully you



I'm not gonna allow this namecalling.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

You'll take it and you'll like it


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm just teasing you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna allow this namecalling.


I know but I want u to have it tho

U can't stop mehhhh


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 19, 2020)

Keep the OP


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Dev nd nam Roll a fucking 6 face die and whoever gets the highest gets the thread


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami I like your thread.


Its not dead.


----------



## Irene (Feb 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Keep the OP


I think it's better if a true OLer have it


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2020)

Dev aint nothing but a hoe stop it


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I think it's better if a true OLer have it


You're a true OLer 

What is this nonsense I'm reading


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Nanami said:


> I think it's better if a true OLer have it


I am pretty sure you are well known in this Community xP


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> You'll take it and you'll like it


 


Soca said:


> Dev nd nam Roll a fucking 6 face die and whoever gets the highest gets the thread



You're an ass. You know my terrible luck. XD 

But I don't want the thread @Nanami. It was just a joke. 



Soca said:


> Dev aint nothing but a hoe stop it



Omg. Put up your fists. You're done for!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> pokemon go is still trending



eh, i wouldn't use such big words (i.e. 'trending')

but obv lots of people still playing. i mean, it's not an army of bots i'm getting wrecked by


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i mean, it's not an army of bots i'm getting wrecked by



Who knows.. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 19, 2020)

Poll deleted as requested.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2020)

new poll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Nana> Irene> Nanami>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Nana> Irene> Nanami>


@Nana sounds like she is someone's grandmother


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana sounds like she is someone's grandmother


 

Some grandmas are actually sexy


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 20, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Some grandmas are actually sexy


You've been looking at some gilfs ?


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 20, 2020)

Nana


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

nah nah


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

holy shit there is a renovation going on in my office and I can't focus cause of all drill and hammer sounds


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone else lagging on NF past few days


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

also its Fat Thursday in Poland today and I was planning to eat like 10 donuts but I barely ate one and feel already full


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> also its Fat Thursday in Poland today and I was planning to eat like 10 donuts but I barely ate one and feel already full



Weak. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Pizza time:



@Gledania @DeVision @Mariko

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Pizza time:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gledania @DeVision @Mariko



True pizza. Dough never lies.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Pizza time:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gledania @DeVision @Mariko



Add ketchup


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

Pizza > Shawarma > Sushi


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Add ketchup



Ketchup on pizza? Lol


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ketchup on pizza? Lol



Yes


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

I'd eat pizza now


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Weak. XD


I'm at 5 right now, I wonder if my mom bought or baked some donuts too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

@Nana you disagree ?

Pizza > Shushi is a fact.


----------



## Irene (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nana you disagree ?
> 
> Pizza > Shushi is a fact.


Shawarma > Pizza

Idc about Sushi  more like I haven't tried it


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You've been looking at some gilfs ?


No, the Granma i saw where in their 40s


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ketchup on pizza? Lol


He is crazy lol...ask for a ketchup souce to add on the pizza in Italy..they will break it into you head glen...lol..
I know you are kidding anyway


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Add ketchup


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> Shawarma > Pizza
> 
> Idc about Sushi  more like I haven't tried it


Does not matter!
Lasagne> shawarma...xd


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> I know you are kidding anyway



I'm not


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> Shawarma > Pizza
> 
> Idc about Sushi  more like I haven't tried it



Where do you live in ?


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm not


Then you are ruin your pizza each time you add that souce on top!
It is like you a spitting in the plate you are eating, exactly the same thing lmaoo


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then you are ruin your pizza each time you add that souce on top!
> It is like you a spitting in the plate you are eating, exactly the same thing lmaoo



No
 It's tasty


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Where do you live in ?


Not again glen last time I guess I got it right and she got offended lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No
> It's tasty


Yummy....sure it is if you like it Glen..
It's your life you choose, I just told you the truth


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Shawarma > Pizza > Sushi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 20, 2020)

Why not both? Pizza Schoarma with garlic sauce yes please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday @Venom .......I apologize.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Cardboard Jewsuke !


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm not



Are you a baby?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Are you a baby?



Are you a fake news spreader ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Are you a fake news spreader ?



Are you a Trump supporter?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Pizza time:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gledania @DeVision @Mariko



Nice, I'm having pizza also in about 10 mins. But I don't think I'm gonna take a photo. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Are you a Trump supporter?



Are you a flat eartist like @Flame ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Are you a flat eartist like @Flame ?



Are you gonna get slapped ?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2020)

@T.D.A vs @Gledania who wins?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

me


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> me



Did you eat your donuts?

And I didn't say it earlier, but did you start a new job or did you get a promotion to the office? XD


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you eat your donuts?
> 
> And I didn't say it earlier, but did you start a new job or did you get a promotion to the office? XD


yup 

and no, the job is still the same but sometimes I'm working in office (it looks like they want to do office work full-time, but I will probably refuse)


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A vs @Gledania who wins?


It's a draw! Or rather It depends on who put the third sword on his mouth first!


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yup
> 
> and no, the job is still the same but sometimes I'm working in office (it looks like they want to do office work full-time, but I will probably refuse)


Just Bend over and you will get your promotion quicky...lmaoo


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just Bend over and you will get your promotion quicky...lmaoo


but I don't wanna get promoted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Feb 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy belated Birthday @Venom .......I apologize.....



Ah hey thank you but who tf are you again lmao


----------



## Venom (Feb 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A vs @Gledania who wins?


I'd fuck both no homo


----------



## Irene (Feb 20, 2020)

Gled cuz , Ketchup >>>>>>>>


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

garlic sauce > ketchup
even bbq sauce is better than ketchup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> garlic sauce > ketchup
> even bbq sauce is better than ketchup


yea that's good too , I don't discriminate  
but ketchup is better overall


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea that's good too , I don't discriminate
> but ketchup is better overall


I used to like ketchup but then I tasted other sauces and it wasn't that good for me anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea that's good too , I don't discriminate
> but ketchup is better overall


That's an American shit source..if you are happy with it so be it


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I used to like ketchup but then I tasted other sauces and it wasn't that good for me anymore


That's what is called experience and wisdome..XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2020)

Samurai sauce 

@Flame


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A vs @Gledania who wins?


Kol lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 20, 2020)

Sweet and Sour sauce>>> all sauce


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Samurai sauce
> 
> @Flame


----------



## charles101 (Feb 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> garlic sauce > ketchup





shaantu said:


> even bbq sauce is better than ketchup


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2020)

Venom said:


> Ah hey thank you but who tf are you again lmao



Who doesn't know Mickey Mouse!?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who doesn't know Mickey Mouse!?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2020)

I haven't looked at OP since Dress Rosa...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> 
> Let me be blunt I own now more than  3000 games that is most likely more games that you have ever heard of in your life.
> ...



3000 games just means you're stuck to your desk in front of the monitor without an outside life which is ok when you're in the computing world I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Do you want me to school you in video games as well?





Ren. said:


> @Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> 
> Let me be blunt I own now more than  3000 games that is most likely more games that you have ever heard of in your life.
> ...



You both shite.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You both shite.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Buhaha, tell me more?
> 
> Also false but you already moved the goal post, if you have entered that account you have sen how much time I spent nowadays on games but whatever.



Well at least you pay for the games unlike others or do you?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate again GOW as a game is not a masterpiece in storytelling!
> 
> He gets inspiration from mythos and folklore but please spare me the GOW shit, it never was a masterpiece in storytelling for someone to get inspired by a fiction story that is also inspired by mythos.
> 
> ...



You pc nerds are good at hacking


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> 
> Let me be blunt I own now more than  3000 games that is most likely more games that you have ever heard of in your life.
> ...


You own 748 games which you never played?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You own 748 games which you never played?


Neah is less than that, I have been playing for 20 years, this steam account is 4 years old.

There are games like Gothic 3 that has like 20h and in fact, I spent 2000h in it from 07 to now.

TES close to 500h, I have like 2m on Steam.

GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas: finished like 4 times each, and I have like 20h combined on them


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neah is less than that, I have been playing for 20 years, this steam account is 4 years old.
> 
> There are games like Gothic 3 that has like 20h and in fact, I spent 2000h in it from 07 to now.
> 
> ...


idk about Steam

Saw this on your profile and thought it's accurate:


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> idk about Steam
> 
> Saw this on your profile and thought it's accurate:


That is accurate for steam and even that is not 100%, I also play offline and through Family Share 

Correction played

Also, I own like 400 keys aka 400 games that I don't want to put on my account, I am waiting to gift away so  LOL.

Gifted away 150 games like :
Fallout 3, NW, Dark Souls 3 and 2, Pillars of Eternity etc.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

@Nami's Knockers :


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

This is @Shiba D. Inu when he came back from his lengthy OL ban and joined the Grandmaster legion:


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is @Shiba D. Inu when he came back from his lengthy OL ban and joined the Grandmaster legion:


So th Grandmaster Legion is like the Empire


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

Great album, ain't it?
Did you listen to the Royce album?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

@Kinjin @Edward Teach @Flame 
Out of curiosity... who is your favourite char in dragon ball ? (I know I already asked you flame, I just totally forgot who)


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

someone pls turn this into an avy


----------



## Mob (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin @Edward Teach @Flame
> Out of curiosity... who is your favourite char in dragon ball ? (I know I already asked you flame, I just totally forgot who)


my guess 
Kinjin  
Flame 
Edward Teach


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Mob said:


> my guess
> Kinjin
> Flame
> Edward Teach



What about you ?


----------



## Mob (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> What about you ?


acting like you dont know


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Mob said:


> acting like you dont know



Zamasu


----------



## Mob (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Zamasu


Kakarot is nr.1 with Blackarot being close 2nd


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

Goku black ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 21, 2020)

Haven't read a single chapter of OP for months. It will be first bundle read in years once I start reading it again, problem is I don't remember what those last chapters I read where about anymore so it will bitch to find it


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Great album, ain't it?
> Did you listen to the Royce album?


Not yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin @Edward Teach @Flame
> Out of curiosity... who is your favourite char in dragon ball ? (I know I already asked you flame, I just totally forgot who)


you dont know mine


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

Future Trunks


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you dont know mine


HIT.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> HIT.


nah


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah


Liar.@Blade


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you dont know mine


Android 21 or Goku


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

its actually a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



three way tie between Perfect Cell, Black & Hit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Android 21 or Goku


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

I was about to say C18 ....


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin @Edward Teach @Flame
> Out of curiosity... who is your favourite char in dragon ball ? (I know I already asked you flame, I just totally forgot who)


if you include fusions then Vegito  

if not then Vegeta and Z Goku 



Mob said:


> my guess
> Kinjin
> Flame
> Edward Teach


Black was one of my favs up until today. bastard cost me a game


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Z Goku



The fuck is that ?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The fuck is that ?


Goku in dragonball z


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Nah for real why "Z" before goku ?


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The fuck is that ?


Z Goku is his new form. Comes right after Y Goku.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nah for real why "Z" before goku ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Z Goku is his new form. Comes right after Y Goku.



Thanks @MrPopo .... this guy almost got me


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Z Goku is his new form. Comes right after Y Goku.


I here Omega Goku will be multiversal and surpasses Zeno!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

LGBT Goku when ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> LGBT Goku when ?


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I here Omega Goku will be multiversal and surpasses Zeno!


damn is that spoiler from Anime Wars on youtube?


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2020)

@Gledania 

<--


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not yet.



I listen to it a bit earlier. It's good. But I'm sad there's no Eminem collab (only a skit with Em talking).


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2020)

This thread...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Live scenes of @Gledania and @Flame


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Live scenes of @Redline when Oden died:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

Murata is god

better than all your Godas, Togashis etc. put together


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Murata is god
> 
> better than all your Godas, Togashis etc. put together



Murata or ONE?


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Live scenes of @Redline when Oden died:


Lmaoo even if I was prepared I could stand the suffering lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Murata or ONE?


Murata, that art is better than porn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2020)

Live scenes of @Ren. reading a Zoro hype thread:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Murata or ONE?


OPM is the only manga where you can have a nice fap to panels of Orochi or some other god-tier looking monster, than Garou/Darkshine etc. and then Fubuki/Psykos

all in the the same chapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Live scenes of @Gledania and @Flame



Let me translate this to you :
> u gay
> no u
> no u gay
> i told u first so I'm right
> shht u gay


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2020)

those videos remind me of this goat skit


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2020)

Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here



I like that guy videos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Let me translate this to you :
> > u gay
> > no u
> > no u gay
> ...







Gledania said:


> I like that guy videos



but... that guy ain't flame...?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Let me translate this to you :
> > u gay
> > no u
> > no u gay
> ...



Gled talking to himself...


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Murata, that art is better than porn





Shiba D. Inu said:


> OPM is the only manga where you can have a nice fap to panels of Orochi or some other god-tier looking monster, than Garou/Darkshine etc. and then Fubuki/Psykos
> 
> all in the the same chapter



You ain't wrong.
Murata is just another lvl. Or he's using cheats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

WTF is this


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2020)

Also, and once again, being gay is fine now.

At least here.

I ate more pussies than anybody else here.

Will I die burning in hell?

Most likely. 

But I'm alive so why caring? 

So Gled and else, drop your 18th century's pride and come out already.

Being gay is trendy fams!


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 21, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin @Edward Teach @Flame
> Out of curiosity... who is your favourite char in dragon ball ? (I know I already asked you flame, I just totally forgot who)


Master roushi. He loves pussy, I love pussy. 

Jiren is badass. I watched jiren vs goku like a hundreds times. Just love how jiren manhandled goku.

Vegeta is amazing in super. That speech he gave jiren before shooting his final flash was nice.

Ummm.. I don't think I have a charatcer that id put above everyone blindly besides jiren just because of much he fucked goku. 

OH also goku vs merged zamasu was cool. Goku was a badass there he was my favorite in that arc


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

Jiren is the Kaidou of Super



thats not a compliment


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2020)

@Kinjin telegrams already empty? That was fast. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2020)

I just gonna be the savage Broly then, good enough for me


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also, and once again, being gay is fine now.
> 
> At least here.
> 
> ...


So Mariko stands for maricones lol..nice one lmaooo
Call them out Mariko!! Ahahah


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2020)

Look at what LeBron says at


----------



## Venom (Feb 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I ate more pussies than anybody else here.



Goddamn Koreans


----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Look at what LeBron says at


Da GOAT!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Live scenes of @Ren. reading a Zoro hype thread:


O shit I am black


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Live scenes of @Ren. reading a Zoro hype thread:


You are like Lily Sign, your jokes are about me or Zoro.

Stick to threads about Zoro, at least those are funny


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Being gay is trendy fams!


I feel female now can I eat some  Pussy


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are like Lily Sign, your jokes are about me or Zoro.
> 
> Stick to threads about Zoro, at least those are funny



you must be fun at parties...


----------



## Ren. (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> you must be fun at parties...


I am, after a beer, I am dancing with all the ladies


----------



## Beast (Feb 22, 2020)

Ummm... so, my account keeps does that where I can’t use it... most of the time. 

Do I really NEED to follow the bounced email issue... steps?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ummm... so, my account keeps does that where I can’t use it... most of the time.
> 
> Do I really NEED to follow the bounced email issue... steps?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ummm... so, my account keeps does that where I can’t use it... most of the time.
> 
> Do I really NEED to follow the bounced email issue... steps?


Yea you're gonna need to follow those steps


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ummm... so, my account keeps does that where I can’t use it... most of the time.
> 
> Do I really NEED to follow the bounced email issue... steps?



get gmail


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

It's carnival 

If I'm not around next week I prolly got shot or stabbed or something 

PS good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's carnival
> 
> If I'm not around next week I *prolly got shot or stabbed or something*
> 
> PS good morning


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's carnival
> 
> If I'm not around next week I prolly got shot or stabbed or something
> 
> PS good morning



It started on thursday here.. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Kinjin telegrams already empty? That was fast. XD


Yeah, I think once the official chapter comes out there is no point in keeping threads in the telegrams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


>



It's already the wild west down here. During carnival it's gonna be more chaotic 


DeVision said:


> It started on thursday here.. XD


You playing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Huh you guys have carnival too? Thought it was a pretty local thing.


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Huh you guys have carnival too? Thought it was a pretty local thing.


Are you talking about me or Dev? Because I'm from the caribbean and it's pretty widespread event across the islands


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Are you talking about me or Dev? Because I'm from the caribbean and it's pretty widespread event across the islands



Talking to both. I'm from the Netherlands and even here it's a localized thing. The southern provinces celebrate it, while my town is literally the only place further north that also has it. Thought it was just Belgium, certain parts of the Netherlands and Germany. Cool they have it in the Carribbean as well.


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Talking to both. I'm from the Netherlands and even here it's a localized thing. The southern provinces celebrate it, while my town is literally the only place further north that also has it. Thought it was just Belgium, certain parts of the Netherlands and Germany. Cool they have it in the Carribbean as well.



Yea it originated where I live in Trinidad and took off to other parts of the caribbean and certain parts of the world. Germany is the last place I would've expected to have it tho. I never imagined that place very festive


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea it originated where I live in Trinidad and took off to other parts of the caribbean and certain parts of the world. Germany is the last place I would've expected to have it tho. I never imagined that place very festive



Haha yeah I can see that. It's a different kind of carnival though. What you have is known as summer carnival here, while what is going on now is people dressing up as anything they can think of and getting shitfaced for a week.


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea it originated where I live in Trinidad and took off to other parts of the caribbean and certain parts of the world. Germany is the last place I would've expected to have it tho. I never imagined that place very festive


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Bier en tieten lalalalala


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ummm... so, my account keeps does that where I can’t use it... most of the time.
> 
> Do I really NEED to follow the bounced email issue... steps?


Lmaoo I think I have yahoo too here but since I never log out is not an issue lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's carnival
> 
> If I'm not around next week I prolly got shot or stabbed or something
> 
> PS good morning


Wish u luck soca!!!


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Seeing a lot of political balloons n stuff hanging around there. No scantily clad women dancing lewdly behind trucks playing Soca or Dancehall music either


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also, and once again, being gay is fine now.
> 
> At least here.
> 
> ...


screenshot and make this a new telegram image

now I am feeling bad that I'm not in this thread often. some interesting things exist here


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Seeing a lot of political balloons n stuff hanging around there. No scantily clad women dancing lewdly behind trucks playing Soca or Dancehall music either



It's too cold lol, the scantily clad women are inside.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Da GOAT!!


Hell yeah!
So LeBron  tell us who are the 3 best ever players on the NBA?
LeBron...
Micheal Jordan, then ....Micheal Jordan.. and..... Micheal Jordan!
Lmaoooo


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah!
> So LeBron  tell us who are the 3 best ever players on the NBA?
> LeBron...
> Micheal Jordan, then ....Micheal Jordan.. and..... Micheal Jordan!
> Lmaoooo



Lebron is the GOAT too


----------



## Beast (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's carnival
> 
> If I'm not around next week I prolly got shot or stabbed or something
> 
> PS good morning


Thought you lived in London for a second


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lebron is the GOAT too


No,  he is the best player in the last 20 years, along with Kobe Bryant, but some could argue that Garnett and Duncan are in the conversation as well, or as the most dominant you can include Shaq too, as one of the best Pg we could insert Iverson as well, since there is going to be difficult to find another one like him


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> No,  he is the best player in the last 20 years, along with Kobe Bryant



I prefer Lebron's game to Jordan's as a fan though, but Jordan had that flair and mindset of a quintessential basketball player.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Jordan > Lebron > Kareem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I prefer Lebron's game to Jordan's as a fan though, but Jordan had that flair and mindset of a quintessential basketball player.


Fair enough..I prefer Jordan killer instinct type of player to be honest, becouse thats what basketball is all about at the end! Winning..imo
But LeBron will be remembered as maybe the second best player ever, so far, which is remarkable anyway


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

Arn't there any sports section here so ppl don't spam this thread with such futilities? 

Same for video games and everything not related to OP/Mangas and Gledania being gay.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Arn't there any sports section here so ppl don't spam this thread with such futilities?
> 
> Same for video games and everything not related to OP/Mangas and Gledania being gay.


So tell us what we should chat about then?
Coronavirus ?!
Brexit?
Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fair enough..I prefer Jordan killer instinct type of player to be honest, becouse thats what basketball is all about at the end! Winning..imo
> But LeBron will be remembered as maybe the second best player ever, so far, which is remarkable anyway



the 2016 finals performances from Lebron, when he was 3-1 down to the greatest regular season team, when his legacy was on the line, the greatest I've ever seen in my lifetime, still gives me goosebumps till today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 22, 2020)

Yo so messages getting deleted without a trace "just cause" now? Now even an off-topic warning?


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> the 2016 finals performances from Lebron, when he was 3-1 down to the greatest regular season team, when his legacy was on the line, the greatest I've ever seen in my lifetime, still gives me goosebumps till today:


Nothing is comparable to Jordan leaving  the NBA and then come back to win another 3 chip straight, but yes I gotta  give you that year LeBron showed that if he put his mind on it,  he can be a winner, but what about the Dallas  finals when he was at Miami with a clearly better team?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> So tell us what we should chat about then?
> Coronavirus ?!
> Brexit?
> Xd



Let's close this thread.

Forever.

There're all the sections needed here to talk about anything.

Here is the One Piece section. We talk about One Piece.

Or Gledania being gay.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nothing is comparable to Jordan leaving  the NBA and then come back to win another 3 chip straight, but yes I gotta  give you that year LeBron showed that if he put his mind on it,  he can be a winner, but what about the Dallas  finals when he was at Miami with a clearly better team?



Lebron's story more compelling because he was 'the chosen one' but failed to win, the 2011 finals was his lowest point, and he came back from that and cemented his legacy as one of the greatest. When Jordan left the NBA, he was already a 3 time champion. It's the stakes which make for a more dramatic and interesting story don't you agree?

Remember the year after the 2011 finals, during the 2012 conf finals vs Boston, he was facing elimination, the Heat team would have disbanded if they lost, remember what he did in that game 6 in Boston, and ultimately he went on to win his first ring:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

I do agree Lebron has the more interesting story. From the athletic marvel during his first Cleveland stint, his insane peak in the Miami days, the legacy cementing chip during the second go in Cleveland and now this chapter with the Lakers where he's getting back to MVP form after a slightly disappointing season last year. Jordan was just pure dominance from his rookie season all the way to his final two seasons at age 38 and 39 after his second retirement.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Jordan was just pure dominance from his rookie season all the way to his final two seasons at age 38 and 39 after his second retirement.



Not true, Jordan had 3 straight first round exits and then another three years losing to the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Seeing a lot of political balloons n stuff hanging around there. No scantily clad women dancing lewdly behind trucks playing Soca or Dancehall music either



Well, that's the PG12 side. 

There's a lot of other stuff going on. Especially in Koln/Dusseldorf. XD

@Mariko how have you been? Let's start a topic you like? 
Tell us why do you think you had more girls than everyone else here. Or did you literally mean p*ssy eating? I'm gonna go full DDJ and ask if you think guys don't do that or were you that promiscuous?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

PS. @Redline that LeBron comment was like 15 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well, that's the PG12 side.
> 
> There's a lot of other stuff going on. Especially in Koln/Dusseldorf. XD
> 
> ...



Off topic.

Let's talk about Oden and Zoro. 

Or Shanks vs Mihawk. 

Also, one DDJ is enough. He does the job for all members here.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Off topic.
> 
> Let's talk about Oden and Zoro.



Okay. Zoro > Oden



Mariko said:


> Or Shanks vs Mihawk.



Shanks >= Mihawk



Mariko said:


> Also, one DDJ is enough. He does the job for all members here.



I agree. It felt so weird typing that shit.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

@Mariko don't TS me and go away. Come back here! XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

@Nana yes it did. 
You think it suits me? XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana yes it did.
> You think it suits me? XD


no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> no



How have you been lately?
Who won the valentines competition?


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How have you been lately?
> Who won the valentines competition?


I have been bored with life  thx for asking , wbu ? 

oh I think we are 3rd place ? not sure , it's been fun tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have been bored with life  thx for asking , wbu ?
> 
> oh I think we are 3rd place ? not sure , it's been fun tho



So exams are over?

I have the same schedule every week. I'm waiting for mid april so I can go home for a bit.


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So exams are over?
> 
> I have the same schedule every week. I'm waiting for mid april so I can go home for a bit.


Yea 

oh that sounds nice  I am waiting for spring to come too, fuck winter


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yea
> 
> oh that sounds nice  I am waiting for spring to come too, fuck winter



And? Good results?

I think I'll like winter more. It's gonna be hot in this appartment I'm in. I don't wanna spent summer here. XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And? Good results?
> 
> I think I'll like winter more. It's gonna be hot in this appartment I'm in. I don't wanna spent summer here. XD


Summer and Winter both sucks , Spring & Autumn >>>>>>


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Summer and Winter both sucks , Spring & Autumn >>>>>>



That's it!


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh I think we are 3rd place ? not sure , it's been fun tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

Make a pool about favorite food : Pizza/shawarma/sushi 

@Nana


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


We had fun 



Gledania said:


> Make a pool about favorite food : Pizza/shawarma/sushi
> 
> @Nana


No other options?


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

"Who is your favorite member of the New Fishman Pirates?"


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> "Who is your favorite member of the New Fishman Pirates?"



That's a trick question. The answer: All of them should die and be forgotten forever.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's a trick question. The answer: All of them should die and be forgotten forever.


Zeo was pretty cool.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Zeo was pretty cool.



All of them are druggies. 
But you're right. He was the most tolerable with his jokes. XD


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah lol I was full on board to get Zeo as a strawhat. His fight with Brook is also the only one in the arc I remember besides Luffy vs Hody and Zoro vs Hody. 

But don't talk bad about druggies, we're people too....


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> We had fun
> 
> 
> No other options?



...

Let's see another pool.
Who should be modded.

Put who ever you want


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Yeah lol I was full on board to get Zeo as a strawhat. His fight with Brook is also the only one in the arc I remember besides Luffy vs Hody and Zoro vs Hody.
> 
> But don't talk bad about druggies, we're people too....



Inb4 Soca kills you for remembering Jinbe.

PS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

What's a Jinbe? Sounds like a dead fish


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> What's a Jinbe? Sounds like a dead fish



Damn. If I was you, I'd be afraid.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

I will just it up quickly for ya Mariko
Last chapter Oden> Shanks( he wouldn't survive 60 minutes at 700 degree lol) > Mihawk> Zoro now( he might survive 60 minutes thou..
So Eos Zoro can surpass Oden , but that is something that I am gonna be agree with whiting 5 to 10 years  from this day lol


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> So Eos Zoro can surpass Oden



What about mihawk ? Is he gonna be Above oden ? I'm 100% sure Zoro will surpass oden , but not sure for mihawk.

I think it will be Mihawk = Oden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko don't TS me and go away. Come back here! XD



Bringing this shanks/Mihawk shit here, you fool!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Bringing this shanks/Mihawk shit here, you fool!


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Just finished Seven



That was some fucked up shit

I need more movies like that .. someone recommend 



Gledania said:


> ...
> 
> Let's see another pool.
> Who should be modded.
> ...


this sounds fun


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Just finished Seven
> 
> 
> That was some fucked up shit
> ...



Oh wow only now?
Did you watch Fight club? Shutter Island? Lucky number Slevin? The Machinist?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow only now?
> Did you watch Fight club? Shutter Island? Lucky number Slevin? The Machinist?


Yea , even tho I wanted to watch it before but wasn't in the mood but woah it was a good movie

And yes I watched only FC from these
If they are some movies that will fuck your mind 
then I guess I need to add them on my list


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yea , even tho I wanted to watch it before but wasn't in the mood but woah it was a good movie
> 
> And yes I watched only FC from these
> If they are some movies that will fuck your mind
> then I guess I need to add them on my list



Well.. Shutter island will. @Mariko liked it.
The Machinist is also pretty great IMO. (with Christian Bale)

Lucky number Slevin also has a plot twist, but it's another genre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Shutter island will. @Mariko liked it.
> The Machinist is also pretty great IMO. (with Christian Bale)
> 
> Lucky number Slevin also has a plot twist, but it's another genre.


Thx I will check them .

I wish we can make a like group watch and like every day or weekend we pick some good movie and then have discussion after it , much more enjoyable than watching alone .. but not sure if I will find someone interested


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thx I will check them .
> 
> I wish we can make a like group watch and like every day or weekend we pick some good movie and then have discussion after it , much more enjoyable than watching alone .. but not sure if I will find someone interested



They spoke about something like that in the Alley. I think Whitebeard should know more. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Shutter island will. @Mariko liked it.
> The Machinist is also pretty great IMO. (with Christian Bale)
> 
> Lucky number Slevin also has a plot twist, but it's another genre.



Both are pretty good indeed.

In the "plot twist" category there are also Fight club (ofc), The Game (pretty good), Usual suspects, Old Boy (and many others I don't have in mind)...

Ed: Also Memento, pretty good too. And Donnie Darko (a masterpiece).

Ed #2: for a TV show I suggest Mr. Robot. Really good too, even if sometimes the pacing is slow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Both are pretty good indeed.
> 
> In the "plot twist" category there are also Fight club (ofc), The Game (pretty good), Usual suspects, Old Boy (and many others I don't have in mind)...
> 
> Ed: Also Memento, pretty good too. And Donnie Darko (a masterpiece).



Did you ever watch: "The number 23" with Jim Carrey? I heard it's also a mindfuck. But never watched it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

@Soca tell me how to get the "We know" and "Neutral" trophies. I need them..


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca tell me how to get the "We know" and "Neutral" trophy's. I need them..


Son I wanna know how the fuck I got we know. That shit is creepy


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Both are pretty good indeed.
> 
> In the "plot twist" category there are also Fight club (ofc), The Game (pretty good), Usual suspects, Old Boy (and many others I don't have in mind)...
> 
> ...


Interesting,  thx 

My friend also mentioned to me about Memento


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Son I wanna know how the fuck I got we know. That shit is creepy



Damnit. XD
I wanted to make it to 2k trophy points. XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca tell me how to get the "We know" and "Neutral" trophies. I need them..


I don't have the Valentinez or the Christmas ones 


I feel scammed ..


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Just finished Seven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it..
I got plenty...
Get ready...
A list list old and new!

Martirys
Midsommar
The Poughkeepsie tape
The perfection
Creep 1 and 2
The human centipede 1 2 and 3 lmaooo

Then if you wanna have a laught  go for 
Tucker and Dave Vs evil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you ever watch: "The number 23" with Jim Carrey? I heard it's also a mindfuck. But never watched it.


Yeah I did..and it's good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I did..and it's good too



I must add it to my list. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't have the Valentinez or the Christmas ones
> 
> 
> I feel scammed ..



You have a mod boyfriend. Pull some strings.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thx I will check them .
> 
> I wish we can make a like group watch and like every day or weekend we pick some good movie and then have discussion after it , much more enjoyable than watching alone .. but not sure if I will find someone interested


The machinist is good I confirm, but I would suggest first to watch American psyvco with Christian bale and then after the machinist to see the difference lol, he almost died to do that movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

@DeVision I think it has to do with the number of searches you made. So use the search function more I guess


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision I think it has to do with the number of searches you made. So use the search function more I guess



I think I saw one of the mods explaining it.
Like you have to use a searching machine (google, yahoo or whatever) to find nf. I tried but couldn't do it.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> The machinist is good I confirm, but I would suggest first to watch American psyvco with Christian bale and then after the machinist to see the difference lol, he almost died to do that movie



Christian Bale didn't live healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you ever watch: "The number 23" with Jim Carrey? I heard it's also a mindfuck. But never watched it.



Yes, I forgot it. David Fincher iirc (as for The Game).

Yes it's a total unexpected mindfuck. Pretty good movie from what I remember.

Ed: nope, Fincher's movie I had in mind is "Zodiac", pretty good too though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Here's a pic of @T.D.A A and @Gledania 
Discovering Zoro is mentioned in the next chapters... XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes, I forgot it. David Fincher iirc (as for The Game).
> 
> Yes it's a total unexpected mindfuck. Pretty good movie from what I remember.



I need to watch it soon. XD



Redline said:


> Here's a pic of @TDA and @Glendania
> Discovering Zoro is mentioned in the next chapters... XD



JD and Turk. Classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> The machinist is good I confirm, but I would suggest first to watch American psyvco with Christian bale and then after the machinist to see the difference lol, he almost died to do that movie





Thx for the recommendations everyone


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I need to watch it soon. XD
> 
> 
> 
> JD and Turk. Classic.



I edited my post, it's not Fincher (I confused with Zodiac).

Both are pretty good though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I edited my post, it's not Fincher (I confused with Zodiac).
> 
> Both are pretty good though.



I know I watched Zodiac. But don't remember the end. 
I just know it was a long ass movie.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know I watched Zodiac. But don't remember the end.
> I just know it was a long as movie.


What about the Summer of Sam of spike Lee! Have you watch that?


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know I watched Zodiac. But don't remember the end.
> I just know it was a long as movie.


I the end they didn't caught him...xd
As in the real life.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Talking to both. I'm from the Netherlands and even here it's a localized thing. The southern provinces celebrate it, while my town is literally the only place further north that also has it. Thought it was just Belgium, certain parts of the Netherlands and Germany. Cool they have it in the Carribbean as well.


I travel Netherlands with a bike for a week... beautiful country
Gosh.. another fucking triple post and I also have another one ready lol...
See you later then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca tell me how to get the "We know" and "Neutral" trophies. I need them..





Soca said:


> Son I wanna know how the fuck I got we know. That shit is creepy


The "We know" trophy is given to people when they visit NF from a search engine. It takes a few tries though.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The "We know" trophy is given to people when they visit NF from a search engine. It takes a few tries though.



Do I need to be logged out?


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think I saw one of the mods explaining it.
> Like you have to use a searching machine (google, yahoo or whatever) to find nf. I tried but couldn't do it.


Nibba i told you that lol


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> Nibba i told you that lol



I know you did. But you ain't no god damn mod.

Still


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

So I put the most active peeps in this chat 

If u have another suggestion I can add


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I do agree Lebron has the more interesting story. From the athletic marvel during his first Cleveland stint, his insane peak in the Miami days, the legacy cementing chip during the second go in Cleveland and now this chapter with the Lakers where he's getting back to MVP form after a slightly disappointing season last year. Jordan was just pure dominance from his rookie season all the way to his final two seasons at age 38 and 39 after his second retirement.


Yep thats why he is the absolute goat, LeBron story is more compelling becouse nowdays everything becomes more social media talks and back to Jordan era it wasn't like this, Jordan also didn't win for a while and had to grown pippen into a star player but once he started winning the finals , he never lost again


Nana said:


> So I put the most active peeps in this chat
> 
> If u have another suggestion I can add


Can i vote for myzelf nana.?? At least this time i wont end up with no votes lol
By the way i am fine withthe mod we got now,  i dont see any problem with them


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2020)

There's a need for another mod? Or is a current mod quitting?


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> There's a need for another mod? Or is a current mod quitting?


Just for the lols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Both are pretty good indeed.
> 
> In the "plot twist" category there are also Fight club (ofc), The Game (pretty good), Usual suspects, Old Boy (and many others I don't have in mind)...
> 
> ...


Yep all good suggestions  i know all of them too.. Go for it... Memento is. Something you gotta watch at least twice lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2020)

I voted


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep all good suggestions  i know all of them too.. Go for it... Memento is. Something you gotta watch at least twice lol



Yes, clearly.

Plot/storyline is mindfucking.

Me when I watched it first: 

Then twice:


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do I need to be logged out?


No, you obviously have to be logged in.



Flame said:


> Nibba i told you that lol


How do you know


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How do you know


i got ties  

I got mine right after googling something which brought me back here. I assumed it has something to do with each other.


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes, clearly.
> 
> Plot/storyline is mindfucking.
> 
> ...


You you there is a scene where if you freeze the images..you can see he has a tattoo with written on it..
*Spoiler*: __ 



you did it!


 lmfaooooo


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Now I need a clever way of teasing @Soca by asking why he isn't on the poll. And then make a funny remark how I didn't realize he was a mod, because he doesn't do anything. Kappa


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

@Ren. came join us.....tell us your list!


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I need a clever way of teasing @Soca by asking why he isn't on the poll. And then make a funny remark how I didn't realize he was a mod, because he doesn't do anything. Kappa


I wanted to give you MY vote but then I opted for the one I know better


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> You you there is a scene where if you freeze the images..you can see he has a tattoo with written on it..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But who actually writes them? 

Too easy to fool a dude like that.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I need a clever way of teasing @Soca by asking why he isn't on the poll. And then make a funny remark how I didn't realize he was a mod, because he doesn't do anything. Kappa


oh wow i didn't even notice he was a mod until you said it Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh wow i didn't even notice he was a mod until you said it Kappa


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I need a clever way of teasing @Soca by asking why he isn't on the poll. And then make a funny remark how I didn't realize he was a mod, because he doesn't do anything.Kappa


that's bullying 
Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> that's bullying
> Kappa



Nah, he's not bullying me right now. But who knows what will happen once he commes back. Kappa


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

soca is THE mod. i saw him scold someone like... less than a week ago (yes it was deserved) so it's unfair to accuse him of doing nothing. besides, his is the telegrams spoiler thread. i mean. that thread is the alpha and omega of this section.

anyway i voted for gled. mostly for the sake of hilarity but also because no one is like gled.

i also 'voted' for shiba but really, the gled vote is the real vote.

that being said, patrick, TDA and some others should make ok mods, too


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I need a clever way of teasing @Soca by asking why he isn't on the poll. And then make a funny remark how I didn't realize he was a mod, because he doesn't do anything. Kappa


Since it's my birthday I'll let your crimes fly. Don't know how I'll feel when I come back home drunk tonight tho. You and the people you gathered here might get banned. Or maybe not. Time will tell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, he's not bullying me right now. But who knows what will happen once he commes back. Kappa



Na bullying is when Shiba got kicked out of the DB section like this:


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Since it's my birthday I'll let your crimes fly. Don't know how I'll feel when I come back home drunk tonight tho. You and the people you gathered here might get banned. Or maybe not. Time will tell



What? I thought I was the older one between us. 

Happy birthday.



T.D.A said:


> Na bullying is when Shiba got kicked out of the DB section like this:



That's just cowardly.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? I thought I was the older one between us.
> 
> Happy birthday.
> 
> ...



Chat shit get banged


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Chat shit get banged



Nah. I don't care what happened before, but that is just disgusting.
He should get a gun, and orochi them. (yes, it's a verb out of him - meaning slowly punish  )


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I don't care what happened before, but that is just disgusting.
> He should get a gun, and orochi them. (yes, it's a verb out of him - meaning slowly punish  )



are you saying somebody's been mean to shiba..?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> are you saying somebody's been mean to shiba..?



Not me but @T.D.A 

But I don't think so. Shiba's one of the good guys.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not me but @T.D.A
> 
> But I don't think so. Shiba's one of the good guys.



*opens her 'next book' .doc file, quick-drafts several characters who are like big meme in everything but-*

*names*. i need names.

edit:


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> *opens her 'next book' .doc file, quick-drafts several characters who are like big meme in everything but-*
> 
> *names*. i need names.
> 
> edit:



What names? XD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What names? XD



the names of the people who banned shiba, aka the national treasure of OL

edit: or whatever it is they did. they still have names.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I don't care what happened before, but that is just disgusting.
> He should get a gun, and orochi them. (yes, it's a verb out of him - meaning slowly punish  )




What's disgusting? Shiba getting kicked out of DB section? Or the clip


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the names of the people who banned shiba, aka the national treasure of OL
> 
> edit: or whatever it is they did. they still have names.



Seems like T.D.A was talking about DB section. XD



T.D.A said:


> What's disgusting? Shiba getting kicked out of DB section? Or the clip



The clip.


----------



## Irene (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Since it's my birthday I'll let your crimes fly. Don't know how I'll feel when I come back home drunk tonight tho. You and the people you gathered here might get banned. Or maybe not. Time will tell


Happy Birthday Soca


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Seems like T.D.A was talking about DB section. XD



doesn't make any difference to me


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> doesn't make any difference to me



Well, he can come here at least. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Seems like T.D.A was talking about DB section. XD
> 
> 
> 
> The clip.



Gang initiation, dude took part voluntarily so he could join the Silent Murder Crips in Brooklyn, New York.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gang initiation, dude took part voluntarily so he could join the Silent Murder Crips in Brooklyn, New York.



You for real?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You for real?



yeah


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 22, 2020)

HB @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision



That's fu*ked up.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy birthday Marc


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I suppose he went to get that tattoo once he ...


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday Marc


----------



## MO (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday Hoe @Soca


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 22, 2020)

ok guys, gled has won by a landslide. we can have our new mod inaugurated and close this poll


----------



## Redline (Feb 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Since it's my birthday I'll let your crimes fly. Don't know how I'll feel when I come back home drunk tonight tho. You and the people you gathered here might get banned. Or maybe not. Time will tell


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Na bullying is when Shiba got kicked out of the DB section like this:


That wasn't the only section to do that.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)

Curious one??


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 22, 2020)

guys go wish hb to Marc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Soca 

 Have fun partying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 22, 2020)

I voted @DeVision  the most level headed even more than the current mods.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That wasn't the only section to do that.


Wait why did no one told me that he got destroyed in the DB section?
@Blade  what happened?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 23, 2020)

Who else watched the boxing? UK > USA


----------



## Patrick (Feb 23, 2020)

Meh, boxing is disappointing 90% of the time. Definitely not staying up for it.

Tbh I am going to watch Felder vs Hooker in a bit but I couldn't be bothered trying to catch it live either. Love my sleep.


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2020)

I only call you when it's half past 5  

The only time that I'll be by your side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2020)

I only love it when you touch me, not feel me   
When I'm fucked up, that's the real me   
When I'm fucked up, that's the real me, yeah


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2020)

I only call you when it's half past 5 

The only time I'd ever call youuuu mine


----------



## DeVision (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Marc, go!


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Feb 23, 2020)

Any MMA fans who haven't watched Felder vs Hooker yet, drop whatever you're doing now and go watch it. It's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Feb 23, 2020)

Just like Tyson, my account TKO’d the  bounced email nonsense.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 23, 2020)

So...anyone watching The Witcher? I finished episode 3, but I don't want to watch the whole season yet since I'm reading the first book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Feb 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> So...anyone watching The Witcher? I finished episode 3, but I don't want to watch the whole season yet since I'm reading the first book.


Is there a season 2? 
The story was meh, good visuals is all I can remember.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> So...anyone watching The Witcher? I finished episode 3, but I don't want to watch the whole season yet since I'm reading the first book.


Finished it 2 times, second time in 4k!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Feb 23, 2020)

I really liked the Witcher show. Never read the books or played the games so it was my first exposure to the franchise. Honestly didn't expect it to be this good of a production and the acting was solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 23, 2020)

Can't take this guy seriously. Butthurt AF.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 23, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Is there a season 2?
> The story was meh, good visuals is all I can remember.



There's no season 2 as of yet. I'm behind on watching season 1 because I knew I was going to be reading The Last Wish.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 23, 2020)

Anytime you troll Luffy in front of a young Luffy tard:


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can't take this guy seriously. Butthurt AF.


I know. All Em just did was put respect on people's name and say he was a Guest and Black Stan hated.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> There's no season 2 as of yet. I'm behind on watching season 1 because I knew I was going to be reading The Last Wish.


I have 260h in the game lv 53, did not finish Blood and Wine.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I know. All Em just did was put respect on people's name and say he was a Guest and Black Stan hated.



He's more famous for his stanism/hate than for his music. Says enough of the person. XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's more famous for his stanism/hate than for his music. Says enough of the person. XD


When he talked about Stepdad. I almost crapped myself. The dude knew all of the song.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh wow i didn't even notice he was a mod until you said it Kappa


Kappa


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2020)

sup folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> sup folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 23, 2020)

This is for whoever says that  Brago talk shit.xd
Then
aaaaanndddd


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> This is for whoever says that  Brago talk shit.xd
> Then
> aaaaanndddd


Bargo is the definition of Tier Specialist if I've ever seen one.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

@DeVision @Redline He said: “You reach, I teach”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2020)

des fucking carnival started at 4 fucking am yo

4 AM

NOT ENDING TILL 11

THEN IT STARTS AGAIN AT LIKE MIDNIGHT 

BAH


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

@Astro what's up with your font, change that shi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Feb 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


L or Light?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Redline He said: “You reach, I teach”



That smirk. XD



Soca said:


> des fucking carnival started at 4 fucking am yo
> 
> 4 AM
> 
> ...



Go get drunk. I almost got drunk after work because i got stuck in the parade. Damn.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 24, 2020)

I finished The Last Wish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

Hhhhhhmmmmm should I join the Admiral crew or Yonko set?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm should I join the Admiral crew or Yonko set?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


As always you appear with no answers.


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm should I join the Admiral crew or Yonko set?


The yonkou set obviously..unless you are a kizaru fan... XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm should I join the Admiral crew or Yonko set?



Why would you join any side? Just toss a few stones from time to time, and watch the world forum burn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2020)

Am I gonna get this fucking corvin19!?
It's pretty close to me lmaoo
Whatever...I am ready to die anyway..I just didn't expect to die so early lol...
Finger crossed...xd


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As always you appear with no answers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Nice ava!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nice ava!


Ningen made it bigger.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ningen made it bigger.



Who? What? 



EDIT: Off to spread some love on the forum. XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who? What?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Off to spread some love on the forum. XD


Kinjin.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Kinjin.



Kin is a nice dude!


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That smirk. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Go get drunk. I almost got drunk after work because i got stuck in the parade. Damn.


Nah I'll get drunk tomorrow. That's the last day for carnival then it's back to reality 

Might take some pics for y'all tho.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm should I join the Admiral crew or Yonko set?


The Jinbei club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah I'll get drunk tomorrow. That's the last day for carnival then it's back to reality
> 
> Might take some pics for y'all tho.



You're no pro it seems.. Isn't the first day the biggest party? The last day is the day when no one feels like partying anymore. XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

^But I wanna see photos!


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're no pro it seems.. Isn't the first day the biggest party?


Yea but I had to work. I wouldn't have gone anyways because FUCK THAT. The first carnival is a march that involves covering yourself in mud or paint and I ain't with that shit


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea but I had to work. I wouldn't have gone anyways because FUCK THAT. The first carnival is a march that involves covering yourself in mud or paint and I ain't with that shit



 

Just go to the afterparty then. More booze, less mud. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just go to the afterparty then. More booze, less mud. XD


.........butt


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2020)

Shaq had me laughing with tears


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

hurry up and vote for your man or mariko will catch up to him @Flame


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hurry up and *vote for your man* or mariko will catch up to him @Flame


and who might that be if i may ask?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> and who might that be if i may ask?





c'mon, you just discussed some gay stuff with your husbando in the top 10 manga thread

(and he is, incidentally, ahead of mariko in the poll above)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 24, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> L or Light?


Light>L>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>anything>>>>>>>>>>> Near 




I like them both, but Light just edges it out. You?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

mello>all


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

Vote for me fames, yall know moding will be lewd and smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Vote for me fames, yall know moding will be lewd and smooth.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

no. gled must be our next mod


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

Gledania's votes are rigged, who the hell is @Aaron Tōshiro  he ain't from around here.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 24, 2020)

Why is @Gledania banned???


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why is @Gledania banned???


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

C'mon @colours sis, vote! 

As for @Gin @Kitsune @Whitebeard @Legend @Sunrider @Rinoa

Yall know I'm the man for the job.


----------



## Beast (Feb 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Light>L>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>anything>>>>>>>>>>> Near
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re both fantastic but L


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> C'mon @colours sis, vote.
> 
> As for @Gin @Kitsune @Whitebeard @Legend @Sunrider @Rinoa
> 
> Yall know I'm the man for the job.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

Whitebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [LINKHL]542317[/LINKHL]



Muhu muh


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll put forward my nomination for whoever has the most convincing manifesto.

*Please answer this question in no more than 700 words:*

_What 3 things would you introduce into the OL and why?

_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 24, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> They’re both fantastic but L


Aye, both are great. Minoru was also good, not Light/L level but still interesting.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I'll put forward my nomination for whoever has the most convincing manifesto.
> 
> *Please answer this question in no more than 700 words:*
> 
> ...



700 words for 3 shits?

1 is enough:

-Entertainment.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 700 words for 3 shits?
> 
> 1 is enough:
> 
> -Entertainment.



@Gledania your turn. Answer my question


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

@Shrike lol.

You know me don't ya?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> damn i didn't even notice your join date lmao
> 
> was about to call you a dupe or something but nvm


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What 3 things would you introduce into the OL and why?


An OL "alley" section ,where people can shitpost as they wish. Aside ? nothing more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Mickey Mouse said:


> As always you appear with no answers.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 24, 2020)

Whitebeard said:


>



Go back to the Alley where you belong.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> An OL "alley" section ,where people can shitpost as they wish. Aside ? nothing more



Don't tell it this way baka.

You must hide your true goal.

But we agree.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Nobody will get it.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> An OL "alley" section ,where people can shitpost as they wish. Aside ? nothing more


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Go back to the Alley where you belong.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

So @Mariko and @Gledania advocate for left wing policies in the OL i.e Alley section.

Let's hear some right wing OL policies: @Ren. @Nana @Acno


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> An OL "alley" section ,where people can shitpost as they wish. Aside ? nothing more






see? gled's clearly not a politician so he's a good person and deserves to be our mod!















































(i mean....i tried)


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2020)

@girafarig why do you have Oden grabbing Gled's balls in your sig?


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Go back to the Alley where you belong.


What are you doing outside of the Café


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> @girafarig why do you have Oden grabbing Gled's ass in your sig?


Who says that's the ass?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 24, 2020)

Whitebeard said:


> What are you doing outside of the Café



Better turn around and walk away while you still can.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> @girafarig why do you have Oden grabbing Gled's balls in your sig?


 jealous much ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> @girafarig why do you have Oden grabbing Gled's ass in your sig?



to make you jealous.

looks like it's working


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2020)

Whitebeard said:


> What are you doing outside of the Café



Creative.

Now vote for me whitey.

Or I'll 7 threads again, tagging "him" in all of them.

And you know he's my complex husbando.

Ed: Or it's the opposite? I married him once by force then divorced 7 times.

It's really complicated.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> to make you jealous.
> 
> looks like it's working


Flame looks like Big L is turning in his grave after that.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Go back to the Alley where you belong.



Why would @Whitebeard belong in the alley and not you ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

You will sleep well in your bed when you vote Gled!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why would @Whitebeard belong in the alley and not you ?



Alley regulars say I post too much in the OL. OL regulars say I post too much in the Alley. 

Can't win.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shrike lol.
> 
> You know me don't ya?



Shame on you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

Vote Mariko, and you will forget all about Toriko!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2020)

Voted T.D.A and Mariko


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A and the Mouse.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will sleep well in your bed when you vote Gled!



can confirm



Gledania said:


> Voted T.D.A and Mariko


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

No Mouse love.


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame looks like Big L is turning in his grave after that.


why u acting as if u didn't send me this shit earlier??


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2020)

I vote @Blade for OL mod. He will spam the section with heston and boost the zoro threads.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> why u acting as if u didn't send me this shit earlier??


That's BS and you know it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

lol lurker can't be serious.





girafarig said:


> ok i ship gled and flame now.
> 
> btw has there been a thread about borsalino=vegapunk?



also i'm pining for someone else


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2020)

When @A Optimistic is running for OL mod and @Gledania is in the audience:


----------



## Irene (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So @Mariko and @Gledania advocate for left wing policies in the OL i.e Alley section.
> 
> Let's hear some right wing OL policies: @Ren. @Nana @Acno



lol why I am the RW of OL party 

Anyway Idk , I don't have anything new to bring to the table and that's why I shouldn't become a mod ever


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Redline He said: “You reach, I teach”


Lol .sorry tda but that was a faul by the way , I suppose he smirks becouse of it
A clutch triple double...xd
And , Lakers was by 2 against a Boston Celtics without kemba walkers, also when LeBron get out of the game the Lakers don't score like when he is on...they actually lose all the advantage he gave to the team as soon as he sits down lol
Funny to think Lakers pick lonzo instead of Tatum ..
Can you imagine a Lakers team today withAd, LeBron And  Tatum...which is one of my favs latest new young star at the moment, along with luka


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When @A Optimistic is running for OL mod and @Gledania is in the audience:



Video not available in my country.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

I guess I better make my case.....ahem.....


With me as mod of this section I promise we will......


GO TO WAR WITH ALL OTHER SECTIONS! WIN! PARADE THEIR PATHETIC MODS IN CHAINS AROUND OUR SECTION! AND HERE THE LAMENTATION OF THEIR WOMEN OR FUC BOIS!

I WILL INSTILL NARUTO IN CHARGE OF NARUTO FORUMS AND TOSS DOWN THE FALSE CREATOR THAT IS MBXX!!!! ONE HOUSE!!!!!! ONE MOUSE!!!!! HA-HA!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess I better make my case.....ahem.....
> 
> 
> With me as mod of this section I promise we will......
> ...



finally a campaign with some personality

i liked everything up until the naruto stuff


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2020)

If I would be mod you guys could write and send anything that you want and make a mess of any thread anyway you like ...until I don't ! Lol
We can have a years even reunion in London for instead a weekend for all of us that can participate...or any city for the matter...
You can have double account talk to yourself if you want, send hentai pics and videos and credit card numbers bit coins free donations and so on..lmaooo.


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Video not available in my country.


This propaganda has to stop!


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2020)

Done


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So @Mariko and @Gledania advocate for left wing policies in the OL i.e Alley section.
> 
> Let's hear some right wing OL policies: @Ren. @Nana @Acno


I am a liberal dog and @Mariko  and for@Gledania,  I doubt they are leftish as in what the USA has now.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Video not available in my country.



How about you leave Somalia bruh


----------



## Patrick (Feb 25, 2020)

Not only did I get added to the poll but I even got a vote. I'm honored.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am a liberal dog and @Mariko  and for@Gledania,  I doubt they are leftish as in what the USA has now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

I just watched something really distrurbing about flying saucer and parrot. 

A dude is creating a FS to visit the 4th dimension, while his mom is talking about her dead parrot.

Dude also created a connected crucifix to control his space ship with his mind. 

I loled a lot but there's something really disturbing. Dude really seem serious. 

For french speakers (@Gledania ):


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> For french speakers (@Gledania ):


I speak French.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I speak French.



Then watch that video.

It's a masterpiece of modern art.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Then watch that video.
> 
> It's a masterpiece of modern art.


I'll check it out later. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2020)

WHERE IS MY NF TENURE AWARD?!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

And no I'm not a votewhore!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> WHERE IS MY NF TENURE AWARD?!



You must ask for it in the awards thread.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And no I'm not a votewhore!



you are. your shameless self-promoting only makes our humble gled look better and more deserving of his modship in comparison

do carry on


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You must ask for it in the awards thread.



pffff

no thanks. 

effort, i will not know thy name


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you are. your shameless self-promoting only makes our humble gled look better and more deserving of his modship in comparison
> 
> do carry on



Me being a shameless self-promoting whore is nothing new sweety. 

Wake up.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 25, 2020)

Can you please not tag Mbxx? @Mariko 

I think Soca told you before not to do that.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Can you please not tag Mbxx? @Mariko
> 
> I think Soca told you before not to do that.



And as I said to Marc, make that a rule -as in the Alley.

Otherwise, what is not clearly forbidden is allowed. 

We can discuss this with him if you want.

I'm sure we'll enjoy the discussion.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello hello. 

PS. @shaantu


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse now that there's a break this week, maybe you should start your event? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Can you please not tag Mbxx? @Mariko
> 
> I think Soca told you before not to do that.


 Vote for the Mouse and such insubordination will be corrected!


DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse now that there's a break this week, maybe you should start your event? XD



Wait there is going to he a break? Already!?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait there is going to he a break? Already!?



Seems like Oda is sick, and won't be able to make a chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello hello.
> 
> PS. @shaantu



I miss Benben


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I miss Benben



Didn't we agree to wipe that off from our memories?


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

give us a new game


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> give us a new game



So you can keep winning?


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So you can keep winning?


I only won in the Acno game  
but yea I am excited about new games since we have break now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Seems like Oda is sick, and won't be able to make a chapter.


I don't know. If it is only for a week, then he could be back next week, unless that is his scheduled break anyway. I might put the sign up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I only won in the Acno game
> but yea I am excited about new games since we have break now



Weren't you a marine in Kin's game?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Can you please not tag Mbxx? @Mariko
> 
> I think Soca told you before not to do that.


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Weren't you a marine in Kin's game?


yea but it was like a big team so not as satisfying


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea but it was like a big team so not as satisfying



Oh.. Don't get used to it.. You might regret that. XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

lol cuties



DeVision said:


> Oh.. Don't get used to it.. You might regret that. XD


nope


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Let me test my luck:


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

You must be a No life Shaq viewer. XD


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

Are we throwing for high or low

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You must be a No life Shaq viewer. XD


Dats Tuff!!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Are we throwing for high or low



Against me always aim for higher because I have no luck. XD



Lurker said:


> Dats Tuff!!




Dude's funny af. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 25, 2020)

Got 4 game events up my sleeve. This sudden break came unforeseen though.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't know. If it is only for a week, then he could be back next week, unless that is his scheduled break anyway. I might put the sign up tomorrow.


Do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Got 4 game events up my sleeve. This sudden break came unforeseen though.
> 
> 
> Do it.


RPG?


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I speak French.


Me too a little but but I mostly understand everything , most of the time..
And I can't write french .. even if I try lol


----------



## shaantu (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello hello.
> 
> PS. @shaantu


sup bro


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Against me always aim for higher because I have no luck. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never forget when MGK sent him a video lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2020)

I can get the sign up up for my game tomorrow.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> sup bro




I'm good, how about you?
Waiting for champions league right now.




Lurker said:


> I'll never forget when MGK sent him a video lol.



Wait, to whom? To NLS? I have to see that.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can get the sign up up for my game tomorrow.



#1 DeVision


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> sup bro



Hi Benben!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hi Benben!



You're a bully just like @Soca . You shouldn't be mod, you should be super mod.


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hi Benben!


Have you seen bad Ben the movie? Xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're a bully just like @Soca . You shouldn't be mod, you should be super mod.


Don ..you didn't replay...the last LeBron clutch was a triple double to begin with lol..did you check ? Lol


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Don ..you didn't replay...the last LeBron clutch was a triple double to begin with lol..did you check ? Lol



Which one? 
I don't see a reason to speak. I told you I think the Lakers are gonna win the title. Now let's wait and see.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Video not available in my country.


Why do you wear the same avatar with T.D.A i  the millenium forums ?

(I saw you trolling nekochako back there  "didn't read")


----------



## shaantu (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm good, how about you?
> Waiting for champions league right now.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing good too, for now at least 
got new pc and have lots of game to play so can't complain I'm bored 


Mariko said:


> Hi Benben!


hey ex-mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> hey ex-mom


Why ex ?

Got a new mom ???


----------



## Irene (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Against me always aim for higher because I have no luck. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U haven't met my bad luck yet then lol


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> U haven't met my bad luck yet then lol



The legend say: "In a one on one dice game, always bet against DeVision"


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2020)

@Redline If we're talking about the GOAT:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why ex ?
> 
> Got a new mom ???



Crise d'adolescence I guess. 

I'm sure il fume des joints en cachette dans sa chambre en discutant sur des forums de mangs ou autres trucs d'ados.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why do you wear the same avatar with T.D.A i  the millenium forums ?
> 
> (I saw you trolling nekochako back there  "didn't read")



How come you always want to discuss TMF on NF? 

TMF stuff is for TMF and NF stuff is for NF.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> How come you always want to discuss TMF on NF?
> 
> TMF stuff is for TMF and NF stuff is for NF.



You almost never post there.

 (same goes for me ...)
that forum is dead since the pedophilia incident


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You almost never post there.
> 
> (same goes for me ...)
> that forum is dead since the pedophilia incident



Yeah it's dead these days. As for Neko, he's been threatining to murder my parents for a year now but they are still alive. He's all talk.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah it's dead these days. As for Neko, he's been threatining to murder my parents for a year now but they are still alive. He's all talk.


He posted here lately too , he did the same for Flame Soca Great potato and Seraphoenix.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> He posted here lately too , he did the same for Flame Soca Great potato and Seraphoenix.



Yeah I saw. But enough TMF stuff man, 95% of the people here don't care about it. Neko is a loser and isn't worth talking about.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah I saw. But enough TMF stuff man, 95% of the people here don't care about it. Neko is a loser and isn't worth talking about.



I remember when he was chill and all  Dude must be going through something really hard. Imagine Soca went crazy like this , wouldn't you worry for him ?

I had some serious anxiety problem lately ... kinda feel him.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I remember when he was chill and all  Dude must be going through something really hard. Imagine Soca went crazy like this , wouldn't you worry for him ?
> 
> I had some serious anxiety problem lately ... kinda feel him.



there's anxiety and then there's threatening to kill people...

either way dude needs help.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah it's dead these days. As for Neko, he's been threatining to murder my parents for a year now but they are still alive. He's all talk.







Gledania said:


> that forum is dead since the pedophilia incident





What forums is that boys, sounds....


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What forums is that boys, sounds....



Don't go into pedophilia now Mari. That's not good. We all know you'll be a MILF soon enough, but keep out of pedo stuff.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm good, how about you?
> Waiting for champions league right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. It was pretty funny when all of Mgk's group was talking.


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline If we're talking about the GOAT:


Rocky Marciano was the goat...
Or Jack la Motta...xd
Here some proof
43 minutes 40 seconds here we go bang!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hi Benben!


Thot?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rocky Marciano was the goat...
> Or Jack la Motta...xd


Tyson Fury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rocky Marciano was the goat...
> Or Jack la Motta...xd
> Here some proof
> 43 minutes 40 seconds here we go bang!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're a bully just like @Soca . You shouldn't be mod, you should be super mod.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why ex ?
> 
> Got a new mom ???


no my old mom betrayed and abandoned me so shes ex mom now


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rocky Marciano was the goat...
> Or Jack la Motta...xd
> Here some proof
> 43 minutes 40 seconds here we go bang!



Lol get out of here with that BS and Italian bias.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2020)

can someone give me a time machine so I can skip time and have Friday already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania = Nekomamushi
me =Inuarashi


----------



## Ren. (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Feb 26, 2020)

The current state of Shounen jump is that the only manga I'm reading from it is One Piece. It's not good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Feb 26, 2020)

I mean Promised Neverland was really good but has been on a downswing since they left the orphanage, BNHA had huge promise but I feel like it's still never had an arc that made it super compelling and Dr Stone was fun for a bit but got old quick too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

i have absolutely no urges to check out anything from current SJ


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

Why is freechoice banned ??

@Kinjin


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

Flame as a mod would be a horrible day.
He wont ban me, he wpuld be even more cruel ....
He will edit all my posts to write something gay related


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Flame as a mod would be a horrible day.
> 
> He will edit all my posts to write something gay related


Flame is already a mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

*Who should be the next mod ?*

* Mariko *

33.3%
* Gledania *

23.8%


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Flame is already a mod





Gonna jump like Tommen baratheon.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2020)

Patrick said:


> The current state of Shounen jump is that the only manga I'm reading from it is One Piece. It's not good.


You just need to lower your expectations and will be satisfied with the current state of SJ


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> You just need to lower your expectations and will be satisfied with the current state of SJ



You should be mod. You will rep free everyone


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You should be mod. You will rep free everyone


naaah, being mod sucks


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> You just need to lower your expectations and will be satisfied with the current state of SJ


but man, I really would love to read some new HxH chapter right now 
Togashi come back pls


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Flame as a mod would be a horrible day.
> He wont ban me, he wpuld be even more cruel ....
> He will edit all my posts to write something gay related



if he does this, it means he wants your attention and spends an inordinate amount of time thinking about you.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> if he does this, it means he wants your attention and spends an inordinate amount of time thinking about you.



@Flame carefull what you will do if you ever become mod


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Who should be the next mod ?*
> 
> * Mariko *
> 
> ...






I guess the poll has spoken.


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gledania = Nekomamushi
> me =Inuarashi


That's why I like you both then! Lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2020)

@DeVision I will get to that topic making today.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I will get to that topic making today.



You won't belive me, but I was looking for your thread 10 mins ago!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2020)

TBH I liked this kind of rap more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You won't belive me, but I was looking for your thread 10 mins ago!


I.......am being lazy. this break came out of nowhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2020)

why he is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> why he is one of my all time favorites.


He tried to kill himself the night he made this song...


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He tried to kill himself the night he made this song...



Speaking of suicide songs, here's one:


EDIT:

This is even better:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2020)

Chester..


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of suicide songs, here's one:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Proof nooo.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Chester..


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2020)

That's just sad..


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's just sad..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redman and Em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> why he is one of my all time favorites.


Oooppsss... XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I guess the poll has spoken.



How many nudes did you sent to the voters


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How many nudes did you sent to the voters


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How many nudes did you sent to the voters


I received one...here 

But that didn't work on me lol


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How many nudes did you sent to the voters



More than you obviously.


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More than you obviously.


Yeah here his pic! .but no way I can fall for it sorry Tda..your not my type...XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah here his pic! .but no way I can fall for it sorry Tda..your not my type...XD



Don't worry that's not me


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redman and Em.


How about this lurker!?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah here his pic! .but no way I can fall for it sorry Tda..your not my type...XD


Can't tell if girl or guy.......


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Don't worry that's not me


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't tell if girl or guy.......


Dunno ask tda for any info about that lol


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about this lurker!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Dunno ask tda for any info about that lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Funny how @Redline always has gay or trans pics ready at hand to post.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Dunno ask tda for any info about that lol


You heard the man ask T.D.A @Dunno


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Here another old school bomb !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here another old school bomb !



​


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Funny how @Redline always has gay or trans pics ready at hand to post.


You just Google it and that's it lmaoo easy peasy...


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Funny how @Redline always has gay or trans pics ready at hand to post.


Hey you send it to me by the way so...don't blame me lol


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Is this the gay section??


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is this the gay section??


Glen ,Tda,  and Mariko are taking over lol..we better cover our asses


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2020)

ImTech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Funny how @Redline trolls Zoro and Mihawk but keeps a stash of gay fanfic about them


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Glen ,Tda,  and Mariko are taking over lol..we better cover our asses


You forgot Fluttershit, Flame and Acno.


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> ImTech


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2020)

JMT



Ed:

And ofc the Lynguists:


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> JMT


Begone!!


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Funny how @Redline trolls Zoro and Mihawk but keeps a stash of gay fanfic about them


That way  you can't say I don't think about you guys too..I am merciful...xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> JMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> You just Google it and that's it lmaoo easy peasy...


Why are you googling that stuff ?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why are you googling that stuff ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

What are your favourite OL beefs currently?


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why are you googling that stuff ?


Why? I told ya..for all those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes it..oops sorry I think maybe it's offensive..my bad so for all those gays fans of lolonoa zolo!
But it's for joke! At least on.my side FFS! Lmaooo
Nothing against them, anyone can choose whatever ..nowdays it's all a mess


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What are your favourite OL beefs currently?


Zoro Vs Sanji till the tend but lately it's Oden Vs Zoro. Or Kaido too..if that's the beef you are talking about


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Zoro Vs Sanji till the tend but lately it's Oden Vs Zoro. Or Kaido too..if that's the beef you are talking about



Na I mean between members like @DeVision Vs @Dice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What are your favourite OL beefs currently?


Hmm.....  There's beef??


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ​


Listen to this one too lurker...


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Listen to this one too lurker...


I can't.........


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I can't.........


No headphones!? XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> No headphones!? XD


No it isn't working....


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Flame carefull what you will do if you ever become mod






girafarig said:


> if he does this, it means he wants your attention and spends an inordinate amount of time thinking about you.


u and your yaoi thoughts are thinking out loud again


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> u and your yaoi thoughts are thinking out loud again



that's not a yaoi thought, it's just common sense. gled described a scenario which would require you to be obsessed with him and spend shitton of time thinking about him - whether the reasons behind such an obsession be of the 'yaoi' variety or bepo-phobia or sudden cannibalistic urges or whatever, is another matter.

edit: not sure what you did to gled to make him think you could stalk him like that, though

edit2: c'mon man vote for gled =3


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> that's not a yaoi thought, it's just common sense. gled described a scenario which would require you to be obsessed with him and spend shitton of time thinking about him - whether the reasons behind such an obsession be of the 'yaoi' variety or bepo-phobia or sudden cannibalistic urges or whatever, is another matter.
> 
> edit: not sure what you did to gled to make him think you could stalk him like that, though
> 
> edit2: c'mon man vote for gled =3


who said i ever did something to him? he's a well known predator in Belgium, he doesn't need any reason to stalk young men


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> who said i ever did something to him? he's a well known predator in Belgium, he doesn't need any reason to stalk young men



well, he sounded like he thought you'd stalk him. i think you should sort it out between the two of you


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> that's not a yaoi thought, it's just common sense. gled described a scenario which would require you to be obsessed with him and spend shitton of time thinking about him - whether the reasons behind such an obsession be of the 'yaoi' variety or bepo-phobia or sudden cannibalistic urges or whatever, is another matter.
> 
> edit: not sure what you did to gled to make him think you could stalk him like that, though
> 
> edit2: c'mon man vote for gled =3


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

Girafarig is @Shiba D. Inu 's hidden dupe


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Na I mean between members like @DeVision Vs @Dice


Extrasalt and Admiral Squad is nice.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Girafarig is @Shiba D. Inu 's hidden dupe



gled

gled i like you but don't ever go there

(what a bloody ingrate, after i've spent days campaigning for you.....$£!!#"¤¤)


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> gled
> 
> gled i like you but don't ever go there
> 
> (what a bloody ingrate, after i've spent days campaigning for you.....$£!!#"¤¤)


so that's the thing eh? you're afraid i might steal him away from you or something?

dw i don't swing that way he's all yours


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

@Flame no, i just like gled as an integral part of the flamexgled ship <3

well, and he's kind of special. noone is quite like gled


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2020)

is this the start of a gled harem? what has the world turned into


----------



## Irene (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Girafarig is @Shiba D. Inu 's hidden dupe


more like your hidden dupe 


girafarig said:


> @Flame no, i just like gled as an integral part of the flamexgled ship <3
> 
> *well, and he's kind of special. noone is quite like gled*


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well, and he's kind of special. noone is quite like gled


please define "special"


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> is this the start of a gled harem? what has the world turned into



well, you showed us the way. you're the pioneer


----------



## Irene (Feb 26, 2020)

that was a joke , I like u Gira senpai


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2020)

@Gledania can you list the current OL members banned and the reasons for their ban?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania can you list the current OL members banned and the reasons for their ban?



Rossella , probably for derailing a thread into a big mom thread.
Freechoice , probably for flaming as usual.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Flame
> 
> well, and he's kind of special. noone is quite like gled







girafarig said:


> @Flame no, i just like gled as an integral part of the flamexgled ship <3







Flame said:


> is this the start of a gled harem? what has the world turned into



Sometimes I surprise myself.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2020)

Btw, wash your hands not to give me coronavirus.

Thanks.


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Btw, wash your hands not to give me coronavirus.
> 
> Thanks.


Here another list marikon.xd


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> that was a joke , I like u Gira senpai


Nana is Nataly's dupe?


----------



## Irene (Feb 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana is Nataly's dupe?


I am not  ask ppl from OJ they know me


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2020)

Shannon lmaooo


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

YOLO


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Btw, wash your hands not to give me coronavirus.
> 
> Thanks.


Dont worry I have an anti virus installed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Quit spamming, Lurker.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Quit spamming, Lurker.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 27, 2020)

Can someone tell me why Berserk does not have a thread?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Can someone tell me why Berserk does not have a thread?


It isn't that big?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 27, 2020)

But its a universily favorite here. I figured hell atleast have a thread. However, when I search its no where.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> But its a universily favorite here. I figured hell atleast have a thread. However, when I search its no where.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It isn't that big?


It is but I would rather don't want to post there walls of text.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana is Nataly's dupe?



I think it's the opposite.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well that's kaido for you
> 
> anyway, i think you dropped your avatar the other day. here:



I alsways go back to bepo , don't worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I think it's the opposite.


I agree..nataly likes me , nana doesn't, no matter how many swaan I can add... eheheh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


That's all that dude in the video kept saying he was doing.


B Rabbit said:


> Can someone tell me why Berserk does not have a thread?


It is not as big on here as it used to be.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's all that dude in the video kept saying he was doing.
> 
> It is not as big on here as it used to be.


Which one?Kappa


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)

@Redline  it is done


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline  it is done


They don't want us to rule them all Ren!
Too many conquerors here lol


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I think it's the opposite.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Which one?Kappa


That one! Jeez.....now you ruined it.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's all that dude in the video kept saying he was doing.
> 
> It is not as big on here as it used to be.



Where's the thread?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where's the thread?



I am lazy and was expecting to do it next week. That is why it is not up. I am sorry.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *I am lazy *and was expecting to do it next week. That is why it is not up. I am sorry.



Who are you? Soca?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That one! Jeez.....now you ruined it.


You sound like my ex.


----------



## Irene (Feb 27, 2020)

so will there be a game or not this break ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who are you? Soca?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

Damn. He looks so happy reacting to this.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. He looks so happy reacting to this.


He's so white for a black guy.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's so white for a black guy.



Agree. His eyes sparkle when Lil Dicky is about to smash.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

I wanna retire undefeated like the only one who ever did that..Rocky Marciano..cit Tyson Fury the Gipsy king
Lol stfu Wielder!


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

So now you can watch the video eh lurk!?


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> So now you can watch the video eh lurk!?


 not my fault. Git gud.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who are you? Soca?





Nana said:


> so will there be a game or not this break ?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Bruno Fernandes was a great signing for us @Kinjin @DeVision


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

isn't kinjin a milanista?

(i, too, was one. until i just couldn't handle the pain anymore in the 2010s . also fuck them for firing rino after he got them so close to CL)


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bruno Fernandes was a great signing for us @Kinjin @DeVision






girafarig said:


> isn't kinjin a milanista?
> 
> (i, too, was one. until i just couldn't handle the pain anymore in the 2010s . also fuck them for firing rino after he got them so close to CL)


Yea, you got that info from my profile didn't you

(shame on you)


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bruno Fernandes was a great signing for us @Kinjin @DeVision



He's a great player, I'll give you that. But didn't they say the same thing about Lukaku, Depay, Pogba, diMaria etc? I just don't trust this after-Sir-Alex-era United. Yet.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's a great player, I'll give you that. But didn't they say the same thing about Lukaku, Depay, Pogba, diMaria etc? I just don't trust this after-Sir-Alex-era United. Yet.


My juventus sucks goddamn lol


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> My juventus sucks goddamn lol



Juve gonna win easily at home against Lyon. And then you'll need luck with the draw (even tho Juve is the 2nd favorite to win it).


PS. Kin (?) I love the convo name. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's a great player, I'll give you that. But didn't they say the same thing about Lukaku, Depay, Pogba, diMaria etc? I just don't trust this after-Sir-Alex-era United. Yet.



The thing about Bruno is that he's an intelligent football player, makes the right decisions and able to make those around him better in the process. Same couldn't be said for the others, Pogba hasn't been bad btw, just let down by poor teammates/coaches and he's not as good of a playmaker as Bruno around the box. Would be good to see them together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yea, you got that info from my profile didn't you
> 
> (shame on you)



i went to the football section on tuesday after the CL games, actually. saw the acmilan thread and was surprised to see it had been active recently. you'd posted there.

edit: then i ran like from a nightmare

edit2: i still want them to do well, but i don't keep myself up to date re how they are playing/who they are signing etc.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Juve gonna win easily at home against Lyon. And then you'll need luck with the draw (even tho Juve is the 2nd favorite to win it).
> 
> 
> PS. Kin (?) I love the convo name. XD


Yeah ..but last match they didn't even shoot once in the goal!.
We got Ronaldo , dybala and higuain and yet no one shoot? FFS!! Sarriiiii make up your mind.. XD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The thing about Bruno is that he's an intelligent football player, makes the right decisions and able to make those around him better in the process. Same couldn't be said for the others, Pogba hasn't been bad btw, just let down by poor teammates/coaches and he's not as good of a playmaker as Bruno around the box. Would be good to see them together.



wasn't lukaku good for you, though? the 2 diehard united fans i know rarely complained about him


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah ..but last match they didn't even shoot once in the goal!.
> We got Ronaldo , dybala and higuain and yet no one shoot? FFS!! Sarriiiii make up your mind.. XD



translation: you got an old poacher, a beautiful pitch decoration and fat gonzalo.

what do you expect?

dybala is talented, of course, but a luxury player, not a workhorse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The thing about Bruno is that he's an intelligent football player, makes the right decisions and able to make those around him better in the process. Same couldn't be said for the others, Pogba hasn't been bad btw, just let down by poor teammates/coaches and he's not as good of a playmaker as Bruno around the box. Would be good to see them together.


On topic for ya...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

@Kinjin Shouldn't the new name be "Mariko the new Muhderator"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin Shouldn't the new name be "Mariko the new Muhderator"?


That shall be the next name.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin Shouldn't the new name be "Mariko the new Muhderator"?



We're still discussing nominations. May have 2 new mods.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin Shouldn't the new name be "Mariko the new Muhderator"?


You should have voted for me Marika you know sanji is my favourite strawhat  ! XD That's good enough I assume ..lmaoo
Cooking is Life


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

The new Moderawhore also works


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

everyone should have voted for gled


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> We're still discussing nominations. May have 2 new mods.


Vote for me I will let you write and say whatever you want on Zoro and his legacy will go on unbiased... XD


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

girafarig said:


> everyone should have voted for gled



I did Shiba.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

I was disappointed in Real Madrid and Juventus' play yesterday. All around, so far in the knockout stages, aside from Bayern easily beating Chelsea, none of the games were good, imo.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did Shiba.


A stile Shiba! No wonder he can take that


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I was disappointed in Real Madrid and Juventus' play yesterday. All around, so far in the knockout stages, aside from Bayern easily beating Chelsea, none of the games were good, imo.



The Champions League needs Man Utd, AC Milan to be back to being good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did



i know. i don't understand why others didn't. useless idiots


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Champions League needs Man Utd, AC Milan to be back to being good.


That will take another 10 years if not before...at least on regards of AC Milan, Man Utd it's can make it quicker for sure


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> That will take another 10 years if not before...at least on regards of AC Milan, Man Utd it's can make it quicker for sure



10 for united if the management doesn't improve. 5 if it does.
20 for milan. maybe more if they don't change how they are going about the whole thing


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

@Mariko Why don't you go for the vacant mod position after Kitsune was demoted?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> That will take another 10 years if not before...at least on regards of AC Milan, Man Utd it's can make it quicker for sure





girafarig said:


> 10 for united if the management doesn't improve. 5 if it does.
> 20 for milan. maybe more if they don't change how they are going about the whole thing



Hopefully we're in the CL next season and have a good summer spending on good players.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Champions League needs Man Utd, AC Milan to be back to being good.


Man Utd is one of my favourite teams, alongside Real. From Italy, I like Juve and Inter, and Inter has been great this season imo. But, I confess, it's weird seeing teams like RB Leipzig, Atalanta, etc in the UCL but not Man, Milan, and so on.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The new Moderawhore also works






Redline said:


> That will take another 10 years if not before...at least on regards of AC Milan, Man Utd it's can make it quicker for sure


negged


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

girafarig said:


> 10 for united if the management doesn't improve. 5 if it does.
> 20 for milan. maybe more if they don't change how they are going about the whole thing


If they manage to make the stadium within 5 years then Milan can go up quickly, 20 the it's too much lol
Juve got from series B level to championship level within 10/ 15 years so at least Milan doesn't have to start from a Lower league...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hopefully we're in the CL next season and have a good summer spending on good players.



well making it to the CL is the first step but staying there is kind of difficult. are you happy with ole? would want someone in particular to coach you?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

@Gledania video is for you.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well making it to the CL is the first step but staying there is kind of difficult. are you happy with ole? would want someone in particular to coach you?



I reckon Ole will stay on, but would like to have had Pochettino.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> negged



redline is just being realistic, though. he didn't say anything negative about the rossonieri



Redline said:


> If themanage to make the stadium *within 5 years then Milan can go up quickly, 20 the it's too much lol*
> Juve got from series B level to championship level within 10/ 15 years so at least Milan doesn't have to start from a Lower league...



they've been in a pit since about 2009. that's 11 years. they were among the very best in 2003-2007 and then it was a 10 year long downward spiral. all the money's gone. they've been wrecked and raped and thrown aside by the greasy, lecherous pig of a berlusconi. it would take miracle management to get out of this pit in a decade. i don't forsee any miracles here, hence my pessimistic prediction of a 2 decade struggle that lies ahead of them

edit: may god be with you, acmilan. you dumped rino, now you've only got god.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Man Utd is one of my favourite teams, alongside Real. From Italy, I like Juve and Inter, and Inter has been great this season imo. But, I confess, it's weird seeing teams like RB Leipzig, Atalanta, etc in the UCL but not Man, Milan, and so on.


That might be true but it would be good to have a football league simiral to the NBA concept allowing any team to reach his full potential title for a champion too..imo , also that wouldn't let the main teams out as it is , but that will never happen so ..better have big names back , Ajax, Sparta Prague, some Russian would be good to seecoming back too, like I can't came up with ant names now but I  am sure back in the golder era of football , Holland and russia had teams the were a forced to be rekon with


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> That might be true but it would be good to have a football league simiral to the NBA concept allowing any team to reach his full potential title for a champion too..imo , also that wouldn't let the main teams out as it is , but that will never happen so ..better have big names back , Ajax, Sparta Prague, some Russian would be good to seecoming back too, like I can't came up with ant names now but I  am sure back in the golder era of football , Holland and russia had teams the were a forced to be rekon with


I mean sure that'd be cool I guess. Sometimes the quality of the team changes rapidly, like with Milan and Man Utd, but they are still renowned all around the world, and I think more people would enjoy watching Man than Atalanta or so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I mean sure that'd be cool I guess. Sometimes the quality of the team changes rapidly, like with Milan and Man Utd, but they are still renowned all around the world, and I think more people would enjoy watching Man than Atalanta or so on.


Yeah but..on the other hand if Atalanta would be full of champions then people would like to see Atalanta too
Oh yeah..and by the way..
Nba runs a find more money then the entire FIFA association for sure, with a tenth of the follewrr the sport has , that means even FIFA could make tons more of money off of it due to the larger numbers of fans of the sport


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Classic CL nights that were worth waiting for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah but..on the other hand if Atalanta would be full of champions then people would like to see Atalanta too


I mean yeah, but it's Utd's pedigree that earned them the champions and popularity. It all comes down to how many people like which team.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> If they manage to make the stadium within 5 years then Milan can go up quickly, 20 the it's too much lol
> Juve got from series B level to championship level within 10/ 15 years so at least Milan doesn't have to start from a Lower league...



you're channeling oden here, buddy.

if we are still here in 10 years, do drop me a note about the ac milan new CL successes


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

The Atlanta Hawks don't belong in the CL, they're American for one lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

The Euros are in the summer, should be fun on NF whilst it happens. Might go to see a few games live too.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Atlanta Hawks don't belong in the CL, they're American for one lol.


Just think about intermilan when you see them, easy peasy... it's like a magic...lol
And to be precise and fair every years there is a bounch of strange team names that came up to challenge the cup lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Atlanta Hawks don't belong in the CL, they're American for one lol.








*Spoiler*: __ 



I know you're probably joking but it's Atalanta, an Italian team.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

that group with germany, france and portugal....


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Atlanta Hawks don't belong in the CL, they're American for one lol.


Too bad they don't have a trae young kid there to play either


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're probably joking but it's Atalanta, an Italian team.



I like my Italian teams named Milan, Juve, Fiorentina, Roma, Lazio


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Euros are in the summer, should be fun on NF whilst it happens. Might go to see a few games live too.


Yup. WC was fun. Isn't that right? @Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yup. WC was fun. Isn't that right? @Gledania



England gonna win


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko Why don't you go for the vacant mod position after Kitsune was demoted?



Do I want to be mod'd though?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Do I want to be mod'd though?



Wanna be an undercover mod like me?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> England gonna win



@Shiba D. Inu remember poca's meltdown?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu remember poca's meltdown?



gled 

your team did well in the last world cup. too bad thibaut is a twat. renders the whole team unlikable


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

How @Redline conducts himself in the OL:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I like my Italian teams named Milan, Juve, Fiorentina, Roma, Lazio


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

best Mickey song:


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How @Redline conducts himself in the OL:


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Lol tbh this describes Lurker too


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol tbh this describes Lurker too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 27, 2020)

Big ahit popping amd lil ahit stopping big ahit popping n lil shit stopping


----------



## Soca (Feb 27, 2020)

Do it do t do iy do iy


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


He basically call us Faccie Di merda lmaooo...
Google it lollolo


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How @Redline conducts himself in the OL:


----------



## MO (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> He basically call us Faccie Di merda lmaooo...
> Google it lollolo


I'm not goona even do it. So dirty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

I never knew @T.D.A had so much national pride!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I never knew @T.D.A had so much national pride!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


What's wrong Lurker?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's wrong Lurker?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Always with you.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I've always wanted you.


Dude you lewd.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How @Redline conducts himself in the OL:


How @T.D.A  conducts himself in NF:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dude you lewd.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

I wish I was 21 again.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The thing about Bruno is that he's an intelligent football player, makes the right decisions and able to make those around him better in the process. Same couldn't be said for the others, Pogba hasn't been bad btw, just let down by poor teammates/coaches and he's not as good of a playmaker as Bruno around the box. Would be good to see them together.



That's not what I mean. I'm afraid they're gonna jump ship as soon as City, PSG, Real, Barca, Juve or Bayern call.
They're using United as a stepping stone.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I was disappointed in Real Madrid and Juventus' play yesterday. All around, so far in the knockout stages, aside from Bayern easily beating Chelsea, none of the games were good, imo.



Leipzig vs Tottenham, and Dortmund vs PSG were entertaining too.
Specially Leipzig bullying Tottenham (but not scoring XD).


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

I can't get into Soccer.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 28, 2020)

Getafe made me hate football. Like we can better just not play the game at all anymore when stuff like that is allowed.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's not what I mean. I'm afraid they're gonna jump ship as soon as City, PSG, Real, Barca, Juve or Bayern call.
> They're using United as a stepping stone.
> 
> 
> ...



We got multiple back to back PL titles and a CL trophy from Ronaldo before he jumped ship. Players are rarely one man clubs nowadays those days are gone. Even if you're at Barca etc you're likely to jump ship to another team at one point in your career. As long as you're winning players will be happy to stay at Utd


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 28, 2020)

What are the perks of this clubhouse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Leipzig vs Tottenham, and Dortmund vs PSG were entertaining too.
> Specially Leipzig bullying Tottenham (but not scoring XD).


Aye, it was good. I wanted more goals lol.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's not what I mean. I'm afraid they're gonna jump ship as soon as City, PSG, Real, Barca, Juve or Bayern call.
> *They're using United as a stepping stone.*
> 
> 
> ...



but...why wouldn't they?


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> We got multiple back to back PL titles and a CL trophy from Ronaldo before he jumped ship. Players are rarely one man clubs nowadays those days are gone. Even if you're at Barca etc you're likely to jump ship to another team at one point in your career. As long as you're winning players will be happy to stay at Utd





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye, it was good. I wanted more goals lol.





girafarig said:


> but...why wouldn't they?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The Euros are in the summer, should be fun on NF whilst it happens. Might go to see a few games live too.



Let's watch Croatia - England live. I wanna make fun of you once we kick your ass again. XD



T.D.A said:


> We got multiple back to back PL titles and a CL trophy from Ronaldo before he jumped ship. Players are rarely one man clubs nowadays those days are gone. Even if you're at Barca etc you're likely to jump ship to another team at one point in your career. As long as you're winning players will be happy to stay at Utd



I don't know. You might be right, but IMO great players don't leave the biggest clubs. Even today.
If you aspire to be among the biggest, then you don't sell players you want to keep.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye, it was good. I wanted more goals lol.



Me too. But that was Leipzig's fault. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> GOAT



I don't see Messi on the gif. :/
Must be your description is wrong.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Me too. But that was Leipzig's fault. XD


It was lol. 





DeVision said:


> I don't see Messi on the gif. :/
> Must be your description is wrong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2020)

Please sign up for my game everyone. I hope ya enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> GOAT


 
That GIF used to be my avatar lol


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That GIF used to be my avatar lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

Op title is nostalgic as fuck


In bfore the Mouse kick me in the nuts.


----------



## Beast (Feb 28, 2020)

The battle continues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The battle continues...


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Clippers  Vs Bucks for the title!
Save it! Xd


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Clippers  Vs Bucks for the title!
> Save it! Xd



Lakers vs Toronto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lakers vs Toronto


No.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Clippers  Vs Bucks for the title!
> Save it! Xd



Clippers are getting knocked out by the Rockets before the Western Conf Finals.

Lakers vs Celtics final

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers are getting knocked out by the Rockets before the Western Conf Finals.
> 
> Lakers vs Celtics final


Zion goona win it all.


----------



## Beast (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Redline said:


> Clippers  Vs Bucks for the title!
> Save it! Xd






The battle between NFs new login thingy and me is what I was talking about. 

Kappa


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The battle between NFs new login thingy and me is what I was talking about.
> 
> Kappa


I'm confused.


----------



## Beast (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm confused.


I was logged out.
Then just through the power of will, One blast of my CoC and my account back.

NF mods came together in last ditch efforts to put me down, but one wave of my hand with advanced BH LvL Max, I swatted them away and reactivated my account for the second time.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I was logged out.
> Then just through the power of will, One blast of my CoC and my account back.
> 
> NF mods came together in last ditch efforts to put me down, but one wave of my hand with advanced BH LvL Max, I swatted them away and reactivated my account for the second time.


Ok


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 28, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I was logged out.
> Then just through the power of will, One blast of my CoC and my account back.
> 
> NF mods came together in last ditch efforts to put me down, but one wave of my hand with advanced BH LvL Max, I swatted them away and reactivated my account for the second time.


No need to thank me


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I was logged out.
> Then just through the power of will, One blast of my CoC and my account back.
> 
> NF mods came together in last ditch efforts to put me down, but one wave of my hand with advanced BH LvL Max, I swatted them away and reactivated my account for the second time.



Masterbeast:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That GIF used to be my avatar lol


Good choice.


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Clippers are getting knocked out by the Rockets before the Western Conf Finals.
> 
> Lakers vs Celtics final


Tha would'be a nice classic...and that would be on favour of Lakers too.. becouse Tatum is too young still
But if Lakers gets clipper at the final conference...khawi gonna set them out


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No.



Why not? XD



T.D.A said:


> Lakers vs Celtics final



That was my 2nd choice. I don't trust the bucks. I think they're gonna choke.


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

It seems both One Piece Manga and Anime said to Delayed due to Oda being Sick.

Manga will come out now on the 8th


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why not? XD
> 
> 
> 
> That was my 2nd choice. I don't trust the bucks. I think they're gonna choke.


I don't see it going down that way. That's all.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

Get well Oda-sama


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I don't see it going down that way. That's all.



You a Clippers fan? XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You a Clippers fan? XD


I'm not into BB but I just root for who I like is in the playoffs at the time.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

Lakers have been my faves since forever. But I am not a huge fan of LBJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lakers have been my faves since forever. But I am not a huge fan of LBJ.


Me too.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lakers have been my faves since forever. But I am not a huge fan of LBJ.


LBJ tard here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


> LBJ tard here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Me too.








GANDO said:


> LBJ tard here


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)

A Luka tard here and proudly so..then I like Tatum and kwahi is my favourite, LeBron still great but his time is finishing...2/3 years left tops to get one more ring at least! Wish him luck, in the.meantime I wanna see the rising young star get to their era
Also, I will trust Laker as real contenders when I will see LeBron play hard against the clippers...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lakers have been my faves since forever. *But I am not a huge fan of LBJ.*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>


----------



## Redline (Feb 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

The new MJ.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

The mouse is getting more power.


----------



## Nox (Feb 29, 2020)

Corona virus is finally in Auckland @Snake WATTBA


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

I
'M dead!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I
> 
> 'M dead!!!!!!!!



 
Tyrone's crazy. XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tyrone's crazy. XD


That nigguh really is.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That nigguh really is.



I'm really wondering if this is fake or real. 
I mean, he must've gotten his ass kicked a hundred times. XD


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm really wondering if this is fake or real.
> I mean, he must've gotten his ass kicked a hundred times. XD


He has the brain of Wilder.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He has the brain of Wilder.



But he's funny. I laughed more than I was supposed to. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

I see what you did there mozerfuccer!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Not my best work. 


Praise Waka-sama


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I see what you did there mozerfuccer!


I don't know what you are talking about 


Didn't know you read OPM.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

This is why I fucking love OPM, that's pure genius writting 

Ed: King's Engine is Shanks CoC


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is why I fucking love OPM, that's pure genius writting
> 
> Ed: King's Engine is Shanks CoC


OPM is great. 

Lol King's Engine is the strongest power in OPM. 

Who are your favourite characters? 

I like Garou the most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> OPM is great.
> 
> Lol King's Engine is the strongest power in OPM.
> 
> ...



Aside Saitama, who's at the same time the MC and a background char, my fav is obviously Garo, then White Fang, Genos (for his epic Ls), Atomic samurai, Puri puri and many others.

But I guess the MVP still is him:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Aside Saitama, who's at the same time the MC and a background char,


This is quite true. I understand that they need to remove him to make it interesting though. 




Mariko said:


> my fav is obviously Garo, then White Fang, Genos (for his epic Ls), Atomic samurai, Puri puri and many others.


Those are all good. Besides Garou, I like Saitama, Flashy, Amai Mask, Darkshine, Bang, Genos, Sonic. But Garou takes the cake. 




Mariko said:


> .
> 
> But I guess the MVP still is him:




The man responsible for the Hero association.


----------



## Beast (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> OPM is great.
> 
> Lol King's Engine is the strongest power in OPM.
> 
> ...


Dark shine the most beautiful existence in the OPM series.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Dark shine the most beautiful existence in the OPM series.


Darkshine is a beast. 
I loved these panels 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Darkshine is a beast.
> I loved these panels
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Wait... it’s in colour?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Wait... it’s in colour?


Unfortunately no. These are some fanarts.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Darkshine is a beast.
> I loved these panels
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Havn't seen the coloured version.

This fight was epic af (as always).


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Next chap (128) will be epic if we stay on Garo. 

Dude slowly turning into a monster.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Havn't seen the coloured version.


I love coloured versions, but unfortunately there isn't one for OPM like for OP. 




Mariko said:


> This fight was epic af (as always).


Deffo. Murata is a God when it comes to drawing epic fights. 


A side note, Garou's ost is one of the best I've ever heard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This is quite true. I understand that they need to remove him to make it interesting though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We both forgot Black sperm  

ONE is a genius.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 29, 2020)

We got a OPM section btw. It could use some activity.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> We both forgot Black sperm
> 
> ONE is a genius.


Lmao yes. The names are just an added bonus imo. I love it. 

Fubuki best girl, right?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao yes. The names are just an added bonus imo. I love it.
> 
> Fubuki best girl, right?



Sorry, I prefer that rude childish bitch Tatsumaki. 

I like how she was portrayed as an overconfident spoiled child. 

And that chapter when she figured out who was Gyoro Gyoro true ID. 

Chick is scary.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sorry, I prefer that rude childish bitch Tatsumaki.
> 
> I like how she was portrayed as an overconfident spoiled child.
> 
> ...


Tatsu is nice, I just like Fubuki more. 

She is deffo scary. 

Do you read the WC?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Tatsu is nice, I just like Fubuki more.
> 
> She is deffo scary.
> 
> Do you read the WC?



Yes. (Actually I stopped months ago -after the aftermath with monster Garo, I just wait a bit so I can read it in a raw). 

Don't spoil me m8.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes. (Actually I stopped months ago -after the aftermath with monster Garo, I just wait a bit so I can read it in a raw).
> 
> Don't spoil me m8.


Aye, sure. Got it. Don't worry. 


I'll leave you with this badass pic of Garou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

@Flame your pseudo came from that hashira in kimetsu yaiba ?


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

@Mariko @Nana


----------



## Irene (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Mariko @Nana


I don't enjoy watching Horror movies nowadays


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't enjoy watching Horror movies nowadays


Oops my bad I thought you did


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

My HS song lol. Soo trash... Why did I like it?


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Mob depp rules


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mob depp rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Flame your pseudo came from that hashira in kimetsu yaiba ?


my.. psuedo?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> my.. psuedo?



.... name

Pseudo = name in internet.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

NTM X Nas rule  

"The firm baby - Chacun sa mafia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> NTM


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


>



C'mon son. I know you're young but NTM fam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> .... name
> 
> Pseudo = name in internet.


since when is pseudo = name? 

and no, i started kny way after i joined the forum. i already told you twice its after a rapper


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


There you go Glen!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> C'mon son. I know you're young but NTM fam!



Je blague sur le "ntm".



Flame said:


> and no, i started kny way after i joined the forum. i already told you twice its after a rapper


You went from LaFlame to Flame.

It must be because of that guy


----------



## Flame (Feb 29, 2020)

"Glen"  



Gledania said:


> Je blague sur le "ntm".
> 
> 
> You went from LaFlame to Flame.
> ...


nah i just wanted a one word name so i cut it short


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> "Glen"



Why they call me that way is beyond me


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why they call me that way is beyond me


I can't post on your profile.


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> "Glen"
> 
> 
> nah i just wanted a one word name so i cut it short


Fame i know for a fact that you are good at dice almost as much as i am so if you wanna join the orojackon flag once more you are welcome... Xd


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fame i know for a fact that you are good at dice almost as much as i am so if you wanna join the orojackon flag once more you are welcome... Xd


wym?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Glenadia?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Glenadia?


No.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I can't post on your profile.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

10 people voted for marie as mod instead of me


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Fame,don,  glen,  td, lurk,  marika,  and so on... Xd


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> 10 people voted for marie as mod instead of me


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes glen,  becouse of that ass we know she got something good to offer


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Is earth flat ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Is earth flat ?



No.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No.


Perfection.


----------



## Flame (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Is earth flat ?


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> 10 people voted for marie as mod instead of me



and one of them was you...


----------



## DeVision (Feb 29, 2020)

@Mariko 's campain was too good not to vote for her.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and one of them was you...



You're a girl ? 

I always called you bruh without knowing.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're a girl ?
> 
> I always called you bruh without knowing.



i'm a lady*. anyone 20+ is too old to be called a girl.

anyway i don't care. it's like getting upset when people say 'guys' or 'dude'.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm female. anyone 20+ is too old to be called a girl.
> 
> anyway i don't care. it's like getting upset when people say 'guys' or 'dude'.



you joined this forum in 2006 ? Were you active back then ?


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're a girl ?
> 
> I always called you bruh without knowing.


Yeah ..we found out due to my response to her previously...lol...my bad...at least I discover something new today


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fame,don,  glen,  td, lurk,  marika,  and so on... Xd


T.D.A and the Mouse are my picks.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> you joined this forum in 2006 ? Were you active back then ?



edit: yes and no


----------



## Gledania (Feb 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> define active. my activities were mostly limited to a) writing essays for competitions and b) stealing stuff from spoiler threads to share it with various livejournal communities c) stalking observing people



Feel like I never seen your ava before


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Feel like I never seen your ava before



really? i thought someone like you would remember it instantly


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> really? i thought someone like you would remember it instantly


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Feel like I never seen your ava before


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

I feel like a mud!

@Soca @Kinjin  Give me the access now.

I'm your mud mate. 

@Rinoa @Naruto Democracy has spoken. My time has come.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I feel like a mud!
> 
> @Soca @Kinjin  Give me the access now.
> 
> I'm your mud mate.


No. The Mouse will catch up.


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I feel like a mud!
> 
> @Soca @Kinjin  Give me the access now.
> 
> I'm your mud mate.


That's a phone call lol
Headphones on..one of my favourite bands ever!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> That a phone call..
> Headphones on..one of my favourite bands ever!



Ok I buhn you


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> That a phone call..
> Headphones on..one of my favourite bands ever!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok I buhn you


.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

No not really.


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No not really.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

This is what OP section goona look like if Mariko or Gaydania become Mod.


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This is what OP section goona look like if Mariko or Gaydania become Mod.


Lol...


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This is what OP section goona look like if Mariko or Gaydania become Mod.


Lul


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lul


I would love to see no life shaq's reaction to this.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 29, 2020)

Leak @Mickey Mouse will be the new mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Leak @Mickey Mouse will be the new mod


Yes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yes!!


It's ok I like Mickey!


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse Come take it!!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 29, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse Look forward to your modship, I know you'll do well.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse Look forward to your modship, I know you'll do well.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

WTF is wrong with this dude?


----------



## Patrick (Mar 1, 2020)

He just wants to bang bro.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

Patrick said:


> He just wants to bang bro.



Dude needs to invest some money in a shrink.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 1, 2020)

MMA is the most memeable sport there is.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Patrick said:


> MMA is the most memeable sport there is.


Hanging with the Boizzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF is wrong with this dude?


Let me Bang Bro!!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm glad I'm at least one step above him in the evolution chart.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm glad I'm at least one step above him in the evolution chart.


Not all Ufc fighters are retards. Just most of them.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not all Ufc fighters are retards. Just most of them.



This one is for sure. XD


----------



## Patrick (Mar 1, 2020)

It's a shame since I really like MMA but the head trauma these guys take over the years along with the kidney damage from weight cutting as well as a ton of smaller injuries kinda fucka their brain. 

There are some who always remain well spoken and intelligent but it's sadly too common to hear people start slurring in their early 30s.

And when you get knuckleheads like the let me bang bro guy and add a bit of extra brain damage you get a human with the functionality of a roof tile.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Patrick said:


> It's a shame since I really like MMA but the head trauma these guys take over the years along with the kidney damage from weight cutting as well as a ton of smaller injuries kinda fucka their brain.
> 
> There are some who always remain well spoken and intelligent but it's sadly too common to hear people start slurring in their early 30s.
> 
> And when you get knuckleheads like the let me bang bro guy and add a bit of extra brain damage you get a human with the functionality of a roof tile.


What about Nick Diaz? Talk about punch drunk.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes you are right.


Do u follow SJV?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Do u follow SJV?



?


----------



## neonlight (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> ?


Sadguru Jaggi Vasudev


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Sadguru Jaggi Vasudev



Aw, you mean  सदगुरु जग्गी वासुदेव -aka whitebeard?

No. His english sucks.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Aw, you mean  सदगुरु जग्गी वासुदेव -aka whitebeard?
> 
> No. His english sucks.


Ha ha. But he is highly knowledge and has a lucid way of explaining complex things.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Ha ha. But he is highly knowledge and has a lucid way of explaining complex things.



My aunt -who's indian, ruined my childhood with her esoteric hindi "knowledge" and advises. 

I can't stand anyone of them now. They all remind me how my aunt fucked all my holydays with my cousins.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

Why is redline banned ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why is redline banned ?



He crossed the red line


----------



## neonlight (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My aunt -who's indian, ruined my childhood with her esoteric hindi "knowledge" and advises.
> 
> I can't stand anyone of them now. They all remind me how my aunt fucked all my holydays with my cousins.


Indians, especially women and old people, tend to give a lot of advice. Been there a lot to know that.


----------



## Six (Mar 1, 2020)

Astro said:


> Corona virus is finally in Auckland @Snake WATTBA


Pretty sure my cousin who I live with has it, dudes been ha king up a storm nonstop. I gotta walk around with disinfectant spray and a face mask in my own house now.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Indians, especially women and old people, tend to give a lot of advice. Been there a lot to know that.



My fams discovering I smoked a joint with my cousins:

My mother: "Stop that shit already!"

My aunt: 4 hours speech about the meaning of life, after-life, karma, samsara, kamasutra, yin-yang, how to cook rice or how to poop correctly.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My fams discovering I smoked a joint with my cousins:
> 
> My mother: "Stop that shit already!"
> 
> My aunt: 4 hours speech about the meaning of life, after-life, karma, samsara, kamasutra, yin-yang, how to cook rice or how to poop correctly.


Be careful, it won't just stop there! You will be reminded of it even after 20 years.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Be careful, it won't just stop there! You will be reminded of it even after 20 years.



Karma (sutra)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

@T.D.A did you watch United today?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A did you watch United today?



Is that Zoro related? 

Edit: My bad. Everything is Zoro-related for TDA


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My fams discovering I smoked a joint with my cousins:
> 
> My mother: "Stop that shit already!"
> 
> My aunt: 4 hours speech about the meaning of life, after-life, karma, samsara, kamasutra, yin-yang, how to cook rice or how to poop correctly.


I thought you were from France not India.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I thought you were from France not India.



Am I my aunt?

We're not in Futurama fam.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Snake said:


> Pretty sure my cousin who I live with has it, dudes been ha king up a storm nonstop. I gotta walk around with disinfectant spray and a face mask in my own house now.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Is that Zoro related?
> 
> Edit: My bad. Everything is Zoro-related for TDA



You know him well. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A did you watch United today?



yeah managed to catch the 2nd half. didn't really play too well. But Bruno


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Am I my aunt?
> 
> We're not in Futurama fam.


I'm goona tell your Aunt you like French food over shit Indian food.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> yeah managed to catch the 2nd half. didn't really play too well. But Bruno



Then you must've seen de Gea. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know him well. XD



Can't rep, but fine Ava boy.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Then you must've seen de Gea. XD



Yeah lol. His passing has always been his weak point.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Can't rep, but fine Ava boy.



Me neither. I'll be able to in about 2 hours. XD

Thank you girl.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah lol. His passing has always been his weak point.



What the hell did he do there. Like he was waiting for that to happen. :/
2 wasted points.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm goona tell your Aunt you like French food over shit Indian food.



My aunt made the best food I ever eat. (Well, she cooks pretty well, especially curry based stuffs, and just her rice is mind blowing, I never managed to cook it such a god level).


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What the hell did he do there. Like he was waiting for that to happen. :/
> 2 wasted points.



Everyone else is shit so we're still in the top 4 race lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Everyone else is shit so we're still in the top 4 race lol



Inb4 Arsenal makes it to top5 and qualify for CL because City is banned. XD


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My aunt made the best food I ever eat. (Well, she cooks pretty well, especially curry based stuffs, and just her rice is mind blowing, I never managed to cook it such a god level).



Didn't read lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My aunt made the best food I ever eat. (Well, she cooks pretty well, especially curry based stuffs, and just her rice is mind blowing, I never managed to cook it such a god level).


I never ate Indian because they put so much garlick in their food and I don't want to be on the toilet.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I never ate Indian because they put so much garlick in their food and I don't want to be on the toilet.



Tbh there are as much Indian foods than there are in the entire Europe, from england to italy.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tbh there are as much Indian foods than there are in the entire Europe, from england to italy.


I live in the Murica so no suprise to that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

Going on Gledania's profile and clicking Recent Activity after someone from the OL gets banned is always amusing. It's just 10+ posts of Gledania running around the forum trying to figure out why said person got banned.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Going on Gledania's profile and clicking Recent Activity after someone from the OL gets banned is always amusing. It's just 10+ posts of Gledania running around the forum trying to figure out why said person got banned.



Smoking at 5:53 though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Smoking at 5:53 though



Took me a second to realize you were talking about my avatar


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Going on Gledania's profile and clicking Recent Activity after someone from the OL gets banned is always amusing. It's just 10+ posts of Gledania running around the forum trying to figure out why said person got banned.


Dective Gledania is on the case


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Going on Gledania's profile and clicking Recent Activity after someone from the OL gets banned is always amusing. It's just 10+ posts of Gledania running around the forum trying to figure out why said person got banned.



I'm wondering who tells him in the end, because he always does find out. XD


----------



## shaantu (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Going on Gledania's profile and clicking Recent Activity after someone from the OL gets banned is always amusing. It's just 10+ posts of Gledania running around the forum trying to figure out why said person got banned.


bear is the true OLer, cares about every single member of the OL


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2020)

Knowing why/how was someone banned was banned gives you infos about his personality.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 2, 2020)

bloody hell, if the post above doesn't warrant a *tier specialist*, i don't know what does.

but i can't. it'd be like murder


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2020)

@Gledania if you need inside info, just ask me or my agency.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Knowing why/how was someone banned was banned gives you infos about his personality.



Describe my personailty.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Describe my personailty.



You're a good evil.


You do evil things,  but it's always with good intentions


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania if you need inside info, just ask me or my agency.



Would you ask morgans for infos ? 

Seriously bruh ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're a good evil.
> 
> 
> You do evil things,  but it's always with good intentions


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>



Is he correct?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're a good evil.
> 
> 
> You do evil things,  but it's always with good intentions



and how would you describe yourself?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Would you ask morgans for infos ?
> 
> Seriously bruh ...



Who said anything about Morgans? The name's T.D.A, dontcha ever forget.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2020)

T.D.A=The Deutsche A


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is he correct?



Not in the slightest. I am the angel of NF. Spreading peace, prosperity and happiness everywhere I go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Not in the slightest. I am the angel of NF. Spreading peace, prosperity and happiness everywhere I go.



So Glen failed again?


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Not in the slightest. I am the angel of NF. Spreading peace, prosperity and happiness everywhere I go.


Sure Mr. "I´m a 16 years old blond girl"

I still remember that,Avalon


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

Acno said:


> Sure Mr. "I´m a 16 years old blond girl"
> 
> I still remember that,Avalon



What do you mean, that's completely angel-like.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2020)

Acno said:


> Sure Mr. "I´m a 16 years old blond girl"
> 
> I still remember that,Avalon



When I used to play Runescape (was around 12 at the time), I used to pretend to be a girl and I had like 20 different boyfriends giving me free items all the time.

That was the life. 

Someyimes I wonder what my 20 ex-boyfriends are up to these days.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> When I used to play Runescape (was around 12 at the time), I used to pretend to be a girl and I had like 20 different boyfriends giving me free items all the time.
> 
> That was the life.
> 
> Someyimes I wonder what my 20 ex-boyfriends are up to these days.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> When I used to play Runescape (was around 12 at the time), I used to pretend to be a girl and I had like 20 different boyfriends giving me free items all the time.
> 
> That was the life.
> 
> Someyimes I wonder what my 20 ex-boyfriends are up to these days.


They give now marie items for free


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and how would you describe yourself?



A guy who hate this world


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> A guy who *hate this world*





can relate, though


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> can relate, though



With the "a guy" thing?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> A guy who hate this world



emo


----------



## Yamato (Mar 2, 2020)

Just saw that it is Sanji’s birthday today. 
Happy Birthday Sanji


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2020)

Acno said:


> They give now marie items for free



I got nothing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Just saw that it is Sanji’s birthday today.
> Happy Birthday Sanji






I have been so consumed with making this game work......I FORGOT THE LAST 2 DAYS OF BIRTHDAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingdom Come (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


>



When Oda finishes One Piece, he should write a spin off series based in the same OP universe, with Zoro as the MC and written for adults. @Mariko


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2020)

@Dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Dark


You're Algerian right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2020)

Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Maru


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2020)

A bit late, but happy birthday @Die-Hardman


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're Algerian right?


Yup


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yup


I have an Algerian friend who I coerced into signing up. @Mortimer 

So, strange question. Is Spicy Mayo a big deal?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

first case of coronavirus in my country has been confirmed and Poland went fucking crazy 
geez


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> first case of coronavirus in my country has been confirmed and Poland went fucking crazy
> geez


including my bosses but ofc they won't let me go home


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> including my bosses but ofc they won't let me go home


What country?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

Poland


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Poland


Oh cool. I was actually supposed to attend school there but it just never worked out.  Is the freakout really all that warranted?  How did it even get in?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> including my bosses but ofc they won't let me go home



Your boss has the virus? Thankfully the UK has better work protocols


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

This kid is evil and deserves his 55 year sentence and probably life but damn this beat is fire.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oh cool. I was actually supposed to attend school there but it just never worked out.  Is the freakout really all that warranted?  How did it even get in?


idk, I've read the patient was traveling to Germany recently so he probably got it from there


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

good thing my nation is alcoholic so we are quite safe


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Your boss has the virus? Thankfully the UK has better work protocols


Just as you put up that Sakazuki avy your big avatar expired


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

Sup new guy


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

helo dude


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> helo dude



Vivi looks hot in that sig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 4, 2020)

Nekochako


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nekochako



Who is that?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

Zus boy said:


> Vivi looks hot in that sig.


this guy knows whats good


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> this guy knows whats good



Do you use TMF? I´m White there.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

Zus boy said:


> Do you use TMF? I´m White there.


nah I'm only using NF


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

shaantu said:


> nah I'm only using NF



Allright. If you play mafia i let you know that i´m the second best player there next to Ultra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zus boy (Mar 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nekochako



Oh you mean Neko? I know who that is. He is a nice guy but he fucking sucks at mafia.


----------



## Blanco (Mar 4, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo why u like big mom and pls dont say its cuz u support feminist movement.


----------



## Beast (Mar 4, 2020)

Oyster said:


> @RossellaFiamingo why u like big mom and pls dont say its cuz u support feminist movement.


Birds of the same feather flock together


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nekochako


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>



Lmao

He like you in a very a weird view.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2020)

dupe dead


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>



well damn


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>



Creepy af


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Creepy af



@Shiba D. Inu is neko's dupe


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>





@Kinjin New thread name = new poll. (I just created that rule).

Also:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Lol



Also:

 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also:
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Just as you put up that Sakazuki avy your big avatar expired



ah, @A Optimistic help a brother out, need some big avy rights.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

@A Optimistic help a sister out, I need an even bigger ava


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2020)

In protest of my ava rights being taken away by the fascists, I will not wear an ava until my rights are given back to me.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> In protest of my ava rights being taken away by the fascists, I will not wear an ava until my rights are given back to me.



Banner contest bro.


----------



## Irene (Mar 4, 2020)

should we make a funding for your big avy ? 

if everyone donate 1 point we can give him like 10


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> should we make a funding for your big avy ?
> 
> if everyone donate 1 point we can give him like 10



Let him starve a bit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> should we make a funding for your big avy ?
> 
> if everyone donate 1 point we can give him like 10



I have already hooked up @T.D.A with points before.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have already hooked up @T.D.A with points before.



This is a good point, I may some have points left.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have already hooked up @T.D.A with points before.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These days on NF I feel like 2pac when he recorded 'Me Against the World'


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

Oyster said:


> @RossellaFiamingo why u like big mom and pls dont say its cuz u support feminist movement.


Linlin is the greatest alive.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ah, @A Optimistic help a brother out, need some big avy rights.





Mariko said:


> @A Optimistic help a sister out, I need an even bigger ava



sorry friends i barely have any points for myself otherwise I would totally share with everyone


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> sorry friends i barely have any points for myself otherwise I would totally share with everyone


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Mar 4, 2020)

@Edward Teach ez game

Welcome as our new member


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> @Edward Teach ez game
> 
> Welcome as our new member


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

Ava is an Angel.


----------



## Steven (Mar 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


AtA>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> AtA>


Ata has made me so proud.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

what do you use cc points for? I think I have some.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

I do.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> what do you use cc points for? I think I have some.



Nothing actually.

Having big avas and sparkles...

So...

Nothing at all.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nothing actually.
> 
> Having big avas and sparkles...
> 
> ...



 You can have mine if you want. Thought you could do something better with them.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You can have mine if you want. Thought you could do something better with them.



Lol no, but thanks, I don't care about CC points.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol no, but thanks, I don't care about CC points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't think I could ever be impressed by any Lacrosse play. It's so aggressively lame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I don't think I could ever be impressed by any Lacrosse play. It's so aggressively lame.


even ski jumping is more impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> even ski jumping is more impressive


Can you do either at that level?


----------



## Patrick (Mar 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> even ski jumping is more impressive



Ski jumping is low key entertaining. Especially since there isn't really any other sport out there. Lacrosse is just another teamsport, just one of the least exciting ones. I'd go as far and say even field hockey is better.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2020)

"Back to the present" lol


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2020)

lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Back to the present" lol



@Kinjin san, you can change the thread name with "Stucked in the past"


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nothing actually.
> 
> Having big avas and sparkles...
> 
> ...



I'd be a mod only for that. I'd basically be Marc 2.0 - doing nothing but enjoying the modship perks. 
PS. I love you @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin san, you can change the thread name with "Stucked in the past"



Is that a spoiler?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that a spoiler?



Nah it's about coronavirus.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nah it's about coronavirus.



My immune system is too stronk for fake diseases.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 5, 2020)

How's it going everyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How's it going everyone?



Not good. My lunch break is finishing soon.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How's it going everyone?


great, I'll be home in an hour


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'd be a mod only for that. I'd basically be Marc 2.0 - doing nothing but enjoying the modship perks.
> PS. I love you @Soca


You try  trigger me

on this fine early morning 

ya hoe 

 it won't work


----------



## Patrick (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm on my way to uni to discuss and peer review a bunch of reviews on academic literature. 

Can't wait for it to be over already, cause at least we'll get beers after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> You try  trigger me
> 
> on this fine early morning
> 
> ...



Time to mod me bitch.

You Smod

Kinjin Global mod

We need a section mod.

And section voted for me.

So mod me already.


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I'm on my way to uni to discuss and peer review a bunch of reviews on academic literature.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be over already, cause at least we'll get beers after.


Sounds important. Have fun 



Mariko said:


> Time to mod me bitch.
> 
> You Smod
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Sounds important. Have fun
> 
> 
> NO



Yes.

Ya know it's inevitable. 

I'm your mod mate know.


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2020)

@Rinoa

@2:16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> You try  trigger me
> 
> on this fine early morning
> 
> ...



You know you love it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know you love it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

Dats tuff!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dats tuff!



I said it once, I'll say it again. Shaq is such a Stan. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I said it once, I'll say it again. Shaq is such a Stan. XD


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> @2:16


Does it works?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nothing wrong with that.



Sometimes it's too much. XD


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know you love it.


psssssshhhhhh






Rinoa said:


> Does it works?


Yea she goes into shock and passes out


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

Luka and Zion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Luka and Zion.



As talented as they are.....they do not have the personality to carry the league after Lebron retires.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As talented as they are.....they do not have the personality to carry the league after Lebron retires.


I have some lotion for you.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2020)

big ava back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As talented as they are.....they do not have the personality to carry the league after Lebron retires.



Superstars come and go but there's very few who can actually carry the league and be the face of the NBA.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> big ava back



Your protest ended? Who was the sponsor?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Your protest ended? Who was the sponsor?



Myself, turns out I'm a millionaire.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2020)

If you're wondering what Zoro was up to during Whole Cake Island arc, he was busy filming Ghost of Tsushima:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Monkey see monkey do.



How do you call a small kid acting like a ninja ???

That's right , a Shinoboy.








Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Time to mod me bitch.
> 
> You Smod
> 
> ...



Women aren't allowed to be section mods


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Women aren't allowed to be section mods



Especially in Oda's section


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2020)

Also, @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also, @T.D.A



Thanks for offering.  Can't rep right now. Is that your sig, never seen it before cos I disable them lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks for offering.  Can't rep right now. Is that your sig, never seen it before cos I disable them lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

That's why Mariko has my vote.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



What's up? Did you train dice rolling? Tomorrow it continues. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's up? Did you train dice rolling? Tomorrow it continues. XD


Nothing much. How about you? 


Let's see.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)

Still top top tier, like Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn. 
Did you see this @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)

We gonna rule them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.
> Did you see this @Shiba D. Inu


Our soldiers are in the top percentile


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Our soldiers are in the top percentile



We gonna waltz through the semis, won't we? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Don't be mean dear. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Lurker


----------



## Mob (Mar 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


>









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> We gonna rule them all.



When's the next round? Time for me to enter the fray


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When's the next round? Time for me to enter the fray


It starts tomorrow. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2020)

I feel so tired these days but I can't sleep longer than 7AM. Damnit. :/


----------



## Skylar (Mar 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I feel so tired these days but I can't sleep longer than 7AM. Damnit. :/



Such is the life grandpas live


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2020)

We get it you stan Eminem lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> We get it you stan Eminem lol


Don't be mad he's the GOAT.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)

My bad. I thought that was NF.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Such is the life grandpas live



Don't make it sound like it isn't the same for you, granny.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I feel so tired these days but I can't sleep longer than 7AM. Damnit. :/



It's odd, I've been havign the same problem the last couple of weeks. No matter how tired I am, I wake up somewhere between 6:45 and 7:30 every day.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Patrick said:


> It's odd, I've been havign the same problem the last couple of weeks. No matter how tired I am, I wake up somewhere between 6:45 and 7:30 every day.



And no matter when I go to sleep. :/


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey girls, I'd like to wish you a happy international women's day, but last year @Mariko got mad at me. XD


----------



## Skylar (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't make it sound like it isn't the same for you, granny.



I actually relate 

Body: Today is Sunday, I will get up at 7am, despite having the whole day to sleep and despite having gone to sleep at 4am the day before. 

Also Body: Today is Tuesday. I’m not going to wake up at 7am, despite going to sleep at 9pm the day before and having to be at work by 8:30am.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I actually relate
> 
> Body: Today is Sunday, I will get up at 7am, despite having the whole day to sleep and despite having gone to sleep at 4am the day before.
> 
> Also Body: Today is Tuesday. I’m not going to wake up at 7am, despite going to sleep at 9pm the day before and having to be at work by 8:30am.



That's my granny.


----------



## Irene (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey girls, I'd like to wish you a happy international women's day, but last year @Mariko got mad at me. XD


Why did she get mad


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why did she get mad



How to say it.

Are you a gurl?

If yes, have ever been harrassed/stalked for it?

If yes, does one fucking pseudo-feminist day ever changed it?

Did it before? Are women conditions better after such stupid "Muh muh days"? 

Ofc not.

365 days per year.

364 of harrasment.

Srsly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey girls, I'd like to wish you a happy international women's day, but last year @Mariko got mad at me. XD



@Mariko vs @Nana :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

@T.D.A 
Lakers - Clippers tonight. You excited?


----------



## Irene (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How to say it.
> 
> Are you a gurl?
> 
> ...


Sis speaking nothing but tea and facts


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A
> Lakers - Clippers tonight. You excited?



Yeah though Lakers need to win otherwise we're gonna have weeks of pundits saying they have no chance of the title etc, Clippers greatest team of all time etc


----------



## Irene (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko vs @Nana :


I love Markio so


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko vs @Nana :



"I did the Gurls Rights Day, now I'm a feminist I can beat my wife for the next 364 days"


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I love Markio so



Who cares if you love Markio, you have a grudge against Mariko.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah though Lakers need to win otherwise we're gonna have weeks of pundits saying they have no chance of the title etc, Clippers greatest team of all time etc



Yeah.. That's what I fear. 
It's gonna be hard. But let's hope for the best.
And the time is perfect too.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "I did the Gurls Rights Day, now I'm a feminist I can beat my wife for the next 364 days"



Of course.. And she will love it.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

@Mariko and @Nana ganging up on @Nataly :


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko and @Nana ganging up on @Nataly :



Who's the 4th?


----------



## Irene (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko and @Nana ganging up on @Nataly :


 


U just jealous I am close with girlies here


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko and @Nana gangbanging  @Nataly :




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

I love you peeps. XD
Going offline, see you later.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How to say it.
> 
> Are you a gurl?
> 
> ...


XD
dude was just being nice


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

shaantu said:


> XD
> dude was just being nice



[HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko and @Nana ganging up on @Nataly :





DeVision said:


> Who's the 4th?


@Skylar


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

Man Utd 2-0 Man City 

Bruno gonna lead us to the promise land @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. That's what I fear.
> It's gonna be hard. But let's hope for the best.
> And the time is perfect too.


This is gonna be a good match to see tonight! Will kwahi still outmatch the king or will the king reclaim his crown!?
Just enjoy the showtime!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2020)

@Ren. @GANDO @RossellaFiamingo @Oreki @Aaron Tōshiro@Nana Hey orojackson lad.

I was curious about your countries. :Where do you live in ?

hmm Rossela you said you're from senegal , right ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Ren. @GANDO @RossellaFiamingo @Oreki @Aaron Tōshiro Hey orojackson lad.
> 
> I was curious about your countries. :Where do you live in ?
> 
> hmm Rossela you said you're from senegal , right ?


I'm Southeast Nigerian and I live in the United States.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

@Gledania Why are you asking my fellow AFRICAN?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 8, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Ren. @GANDO @RossellaFiamingo @Oreki @Aaron Tōshiro@Nana Hey orojackson lad.
> 
> I was curious about your countries. :Where do you live in ?
> 
> hmm Rossela you said you're from senegal , right ?


Romania next to @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

Xd


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Xd


How very Irish of you


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Gledania Why are you asking my fellow AFRICAN?



Statistics says in this forums that all german bar discozoro are admirals fans. I want to see if this theory hold true with the orojackson folk


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

@Redline just chilling. Can't believe that I'm excited to get back to school and busting my ass. What about you?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Statistics says in this forums that all german bar discozoro are admirals fans. I want to see if this theory hold true with the orojackson folk


Acno isn't an admiral fan. Do you mean German born people or people who just live in Germany? @Jo_ndule is from Germany but is a Yonko fan.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Skylar



Nah. Granny is a good girl. <3


T.D.A said:


> Man Utd 2-0 Man City
> 
> Bruno gonna lead us to the promise land @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline



Great job. I hope Pep returns to Bayern. XD



Redline said:


> This is gonna be a good match to see tonight! Will kwahi still outmatch the king or will the king reclaim his crown!?
> Just enjoy the showtime!



This doesn't mean anything. The playoff will count.
Btw. welcome back.


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Granny is a good girl. <3
> 
> 
> Great job. I hope Pep returns to Bayern. XD
> ...


Yep..but going  3/0 would leave a mark , a psychological advanced in nothing more
Glad to be back with you all ....let's see what verdict tonight gonna say...Lakers been balling lately and LeBron is shining as ever..so i expect him to be good tonight , if not, than Lakers got a problem


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..but going 3/0 would leave a mark , a psychological advanced in nothing more



I don't think so.. That would only make them more motivated. And also, the Lakers had a hard match against the Bucks 2 nights ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

Is Kawquit playing or is he gonna load manage?


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is Kawquit playing or is he gonna load manage?


He most def gonna play!
And show who's the boss too..imo


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't think so.. That would only make them more motivated. And also, the Lakers had a hard match against the Bucks 2 nights ago.


So clippers Vs Huston innit?
Also Luka gotta have to get out from that seventh spot or else they will go out firstround of playoff, any other spot is better


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is Kawquit playing or is he gonna load manage?



He's playing:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> So clippers Vs Huston innit?



Not even close. Bucks >> Rockets


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> He most def gonna play!
> And show who's the boss too..imo


Both him and bran are toxic but at least Bran plays every game he can.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Both him and bran are toxic but at least Bran plays every game he can.



You must be a Steph Curry fan


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You must be a Steph Curry fan



I'm a Steph fan too. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Both him and bran are toxic but at least Bran plays every game he can.


Well..since kwhai doesn't talk much but act instead..I don't mind him resting since o believe he know his body better then us, and unfortunately for him he hasn't been born built for it unlike LeBron..., But former ...he is the one to beat today...
Latest MVP champion means something


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You must be a Steph Curry fan





DeVision said:


> I'm a Steph fan too. XD


He still has to come back in full spash mode..his first gameback was...meh
And 
What about big beard harden! O of 8 !? Man..ego is his downfall, no wonder he will never win a chip


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not even close. Bucks >> Rockets


What? Not too sure about that ifit wasn't for Gianni's...
Take Gianni's out of the bucks and see how they going down


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Redline just chilling. Can't believe that I'm excited to get back to school and busting my ass. What about you?


School are closed here lol
Corvin 19 issue ..and lately I haven't been feeling too good to be honest...xd


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> What? Not too sure about that ifit wasn't for Gianni's...
> Take Gianni's out of the bucks and see how they going down



But Giannis is there.. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Relax.


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

Wtf? That sound like batman returns lol...I feel obliged to whoever wrote the new convo name here lol..for once I made it up there Too..yeppiiieee


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

Happy woman day Marika!! Lmaooo
Seriously I probably never told you guys my ex was a frustrated feminist...and rightfully so..., I remember she used to get so pissed when we were travelling in Central America and whoever we were speaking with , even if it was her to ask some questions, everyone was always replay to me and not to her in the first place lol..she used to get really upset by it...the thing is,   in certain countries mens really undervalue woman powa, not going too far we still doing that in Europe by the way,maybe not in  a such clear way but still...
I feel you Mariko, and I am not a girl...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy woman day Marika!! Lmaooo
> Seriously I probably never told you guys my ex was a frustrated feminist...and rightfully so..., I remember she used to get so pissed when we were travelling in Central America and whoever we were speaking with , even if it was her to ask some questions, everyone was always replay to me and not to her in the first place lol..she used to get really upset by it...the thing is,   in certain countries mens really undervalue woman powa, not going too far we still doing that in Europe by the way,maybe not in  a such clear way but still...
> I feel you Mariko, and I am not a girl...


You are a true Italian man. Lmao.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy woman day Marika!! Lmaooo
> Seriously I probably never told you guys my ex was a frustrated feminist...and rightfully so..., I remember she used to get so pissed when we were travelling in Central America and whoever we were speaking with , even if it was her to ask some questions, everyone was always replay to me and not to her in the first place lol..she used to get really upset by it...the thing is,   in certain countries mens really undervalue woman powa, not going too far we still doing that in Europe by the way,maybe not in  a such clear way but still...
> I feel you Mariko, and I am not a girl...





Tl;dr


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

In the mean time..
36 _43
Loll caruso come on!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> In the mean time..
> 36 _43
> Loll caruso come on!



53 - 49 at halftime, tight game so far.


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 53 - 49 at halftime, tight game so far.


Yep...good game so far...just few bad plays and turn over
Just remember the 89 to 27 Ft percentage...this is what found at the end, ifit still be tight game


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

So last chapter we got confirmation that Zoro is to Luffy what Kyoshiro is to Oden!. Their best mate! Innit? Xd
@Gledania ... XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

@Redline why were you banned?


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline why were you banned?


I have my suspicions..but I can't tell you here..maybe on PM. Ok, anyway it's all good for me, I am gonna be like Zoro for once...nothing happened! Lmaoo
I had my part on it thou at least let me tell you that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

As the new mod I change the thread's name by:

"Wash your hands (but fuck dirty)"


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> As the new mod I change the thread's name by:
> 
> "Wash your hands (but fuck dirty)"


Cit Corvin 19 ! XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

It wasn't Paul George fault lol
Damn we are losing this KWAHIIii!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2020)

What about golf?

That's also fascinating. 

Pretty underrated here.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What about golf?
> 
> That's also fascinating.
> 
> Pretty underrated here.



The car?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks Paul Pierce.....you the Truth alright


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

@Redline @Kylo Ren @DeVision 

There's still only one King guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

King is OP


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> King is OP



Beat Giannis and Kawhi back to back.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Beat Giannis and Kawhi back to back.



"Washed king. Too old"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 8, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Statistics says in this forums that all german bar discozoro are admirals fans. I want to see if this theory hold true with the orojackson folk


Don't worry I'm not From German and
Nah

Admirals fans from OJ is from Everywhere lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline @Kylo Ren @DeVision
> 
> There's still only one King guys!


Kwahiiiii


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Beat Giannis and Kawhi back to back.


He should be checked for doping lmaoo..that unfair...xd



Mariko said:


> What about golf?
> 
> That's also fascinating.
> 
> Pretty underrated here.


Yeah, that's why one of my favourite players us Charles Barkley


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Kwahiiiii


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Beat Giannis and Kawhi back to back.


B-b-but Paul Pierce said Lakers did not stand a chance! And he is the Truth!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tl;dr


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> B-b-but Paul Pierce said Lakers did not stand a chance! And he is the Truth!



It's usually a good bet to go with the opposite of what Paul Pierce says


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline @Kylo Ren @DeVision
> 
> There's still only one King guys!


good game. Lebron still the king but in the playoff series they can't beat the Clips.


so when Giannis do that to Lebron he must be really salty about it that he feels he needs to retake the crown or at least the subtle way of Kawhii saying he is the king of LA lmao. I'm loving this though good shit finally LeBron aint backin down to whoever wants his position.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> good game. Lebron still the king but in the playoff series they can't beat the Clips.
> 
> 
> so when Giannis do that to Lebron he must be really salty about it that he feels he needs to retake the crown or at least the subtle way of Kawhii saying he is the king of LA lmao. I'm loving this though good shit finally LeBron aint backin down to whoever wants his position.



Playoff series between Clippers will be close and I wouldn't bet against the Lakers. Also Markieff Morris and Dion Waiters were good pickups for this match up


----------



## Patrick (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't feel like this Lakers - Clippers game tells us too much. Bradley isn't gonna get that hot every night and Marcus Morris won't be this bad every night either. It's still a toss up in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Anyway this is a discussion for another topic if you feel like continuing it.


@Ren. 

I _did_ say it. I don't take it kindly when someone wrongly accuses me to be dishonest.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Ren.
> 
> I _did_ say it. I don't take it kindly when someone wrongly accuses me to be dishonest.


But you said that I did something that I did not!

And you made a big fuss out of nothing.

You want me to apologize?

I will do so but please stop spinning my words as you like, I was very specific and I did not use the anime as an argument just as a bonus and I forgot about that then you again reminded us to not use the anime when I just used the same panel from manga and anime because I found the anime one first and did not delete it.



Kinjin said:


> wrongly accuses me to be dishonest.


If you were not dishonest then you were wrong because as I quoted you, you again started the anime topic when all of us did not mention it again.

So you either were wrong there or dishonest you can't be both honest and correct because you did bring the subject again after no one mentioned it anymore.

Also, you were the first to start that when I did not make the anime scene as my source and I specified that this is how the anime team saw those scenes.


I think we made too much of a fuss for nothing, I apologize that I said you were dishonest ... now let's move on!


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 9, 2020)

yare yare


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> yare yare


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 9, 2020)

lol my foolish son


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> lol my foolish son


I am sure I am older than you my son


----------



## Irene (Mar 9, 2020)

The 2000s had so many bops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> The 2000s had so many bops


That video had me lusting over Fergie so bad.  That and her fergalicious joint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> That video had me lusting over Fergie so bad.  That and her fergalicious joint



She is hot 

I like this song too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

So we playing that style:


----------



## Irene (Mar 9, 2020)

Can't forget this


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

@Kinjin vs @Ren. anime version soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. anime version soon


Spoilers

*Link Removed*


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Spoilers
> 
> *Link Removed*


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Why are you posting the fight of T.D.A and me?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

@Ren. didn't know you wanted to be me, I'm flattered.


----------



## Six (Mar 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why are you posting the fight of T.D.A and me?


Ray vs Kizaru was one of the best parts before the timeskip.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

@Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!


@Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!
> 
> 
> @Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania


Well I have to say that it was very good!


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!
> 
> 
> @Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!
> 
> 
> @Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!
> 
> 
> @Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania


 QMS of the 1k lives


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> QMS of the 1k lives


It's my turn now!? dunno why I am in there but whatever I will gladly accept the apoo role lol

Go for it TD you know i like it lmaooo


----------



## Irene (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @Ren. ANIME version exclusive!
> 
> 
> @Redline @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Gledania



[HASHTAG]#AdmiralGang[/HASHTAG] for life 


Also make more of these they are so funny


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

Great stuff @T.D.A XD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. didn't know you wanted to be me, I'm flattered.





Nana said:


> [HASHTAG]#AdmiralGang[/HASHTAG] for life
> 
> 
> Also make more of these they are so funny


Oda just  posted this:


@Redline


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

Skip is a retard.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> QMS of the 1k lives


Make me  Admin and I would be Ren. of 1000 slain mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Skip is a retard.


Yep .yep....lol..skip is just a dumbass hater


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep .yep....lol..skip is just a dumbass hater



Kawhi can't do this:

KD ft Lebron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kawhi can't do this:
> 
> KD ft Lebron


Nice video...but now ,  where is the TD production OL fan fiction sequel!?xd


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

As much as I dislike Bran, Kawquit can't even hold his jock strap as a player overall and  legacy. Kawquit has never had to carry a team on his back.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

Come on. Leonard is a great player. 
As soon as he got injured in SAS they got swept.
In Toronto he was the MVP.
And now too. You can't say anything to greatness. You just can not like him, but as a player he's great.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 9, 2020)

Where is @Oreki


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Where is @Oreki



Last time I spoke to him, he said the busy school stuff is over and he'll be more active. Guess he got used to live without NF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Leonard is a great player.
> As soon as he got injured in SAS they got swept.
> In Toronto he was the MVP.
> And now too. You can't say anything to greatness. You just can not like him, but as a player he's great.



I'm not saying he isn't a great player. I'm saying he is overrated. And they would have lost 4-1 even if he was healthy. The warriors were on a come back that game and could have stolen that game 1. KD routinely destroys him in head to heads. He has never had to build a team. He only goes to finished products and takes the credit. Look how the Raptors are faring without him. He didn't play that well in last years finals either. He got so many favorable whistles. It was like watching Wade against the Mavs in 06. He would push off, lower his shoulder, elbow and still get the foul called in his favor. 

He was playing like shit game 6 too. If Klay didn't get hurt, warriors win game 6 and game 7 becomes a toss up. A toss up that I would have favored the warriors who have more experience in game 7's.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm not saying he isn't a great player. I'm saying he is overrated. And they would have lost 4-1 even if he was healthy. The warriors were on a come back that game and could have stolen that game 1. KD routinely destroys him in head to heads. He has never had to build a team. He only goes to finished products and takes the credit. Look how the Raptors are faring without him. He didn't play that well in last years finals either. He got so many favorable whistles. It was like watching Wade against the Mavs in 06. He would push off, lower his shoulder, elbow and still get the foul called in his favor.
> 
> He was playing like shit game 6 too. If Klay didn't get hurt, warriors win game 6 and game 7 becomes a toss up. A toss up that I would have favored the warriors who have more experience in game 7's.



We'll never find out what would've been..

I'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok, let's keep the topic...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We'll never find out what would've been..
> 
> I'll just agree to disagree.



Listen he's great. Like top 50 all time great which isn't an insult.


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Leonard is a great player.
> As soon as he got injured in SAS they got swept.
> In Toronto he was the MVP.
> And now too. You can't say anything to greatness. You just can not like him, but as a player he's great.


Yeah good agree but I guess  rosella meant to say that there is a substantial difference from one natural born talent like LeBron and one like kwahi which I love too but he had thrown over the years from a top defender to a top scorer...
I mean LeBron was a destiny child as much as Zion, kwhai wasn't! That's all


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

Saw this girl studying for the same exam I'll be taking in june. She got me fired up to bust ass even harder.


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok, let's keep the topic...


Lol..are you wearing number 34 Mariko!? Eheheh.....send you my regards..xd


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Listen he's great. Like top 50 all time great which isn't an insult.



Yeah, but that's different to:



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Kawquit can't even hold his jock strap as a player overall and legacy. Kawquit has never had to carry a team on his back.



This is completely disrespectful to Kwahi.



Redline said:


> Yeah good agree but I guess  rosella meant to say that there is a substantial difference from one natural born talent like LeBron and one like kwahi which I love too but he had thrown over the years from a top defender to a top scorer...
> I mean LeBron was a destiny child as much as Zion, kwhai wasn't! That's all



Come on. LeBron is an all time GOAT. Compareble to MJ, Kobe and people like them.
Kwahi is too injury prone to be in that line.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but that's different to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lebron is like top 5 all time. Kawhi has never had a season as good as some of the seasons Lebron had during his first stint in Cleveland. Lebron is several notches above him as an overall player.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

That's enough of this topic. I'm afraid @Mariko 's gonna ban me if I continue the basketball talk.


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's enough of this topic. I'm afraid @Mariko 's gonna ban me if I continue the basketball talk.


Heres one of my fav manga of basketball of all time lol...
Mariko don't you like Gigi?!? Lmaooo


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Heres one of my fav manga of basketball of all time lol...
> Mariko don't you like Gigi?!? Lmaooo


That's better for Mariko.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

Feed the beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Feed the beast



Looks good.
I'd take a burger and some nachos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Feed the beast


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Looks good.
> I'd take a burger and some nachos.


And one fresh ice cold glass bottle of coke (original taste)! Xd


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Feed the beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

She is hot! Lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> She is hot! Lol



^ when light skinned people taste a bit of spice


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Feed the beast


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2020)

@GANDO spin that shit!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2020)

GANDO said:


>


He killed that vid.


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ^ when light skinned people taste a bit of spice


Sure . ..see when a big man does that too...


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He killed that vid.


Yep whoever work on it went all out, and the Juice Wrld Goodbye and Goodridance album Cameo was a nice touch.


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2020)

Some might have seen this!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Feed the beast


If that was in front of me.....but.....have to resist temptation....


Redline said:


> She is hot! Lol





Redline said:


> Sure . ..see when a big man does that too...





Redline said:


> Some might have seen this!



Why are these over 5 minutes? These should not not be that long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Where is @Oreki


Busy with school!

He is semi-active on Discord.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fruit Monger !


Now that is a name I have not seen in a long time.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Fruit Monger !
> 
> 
> Now that is a name I have not seen in a long time.


When are you goona become a mod?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When are you goona become a mod?


 Probably never.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

people sure love baiting me


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

Why is @RossellaFiamingo banned ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why is @RossellaFiamingo banned ?



From what I saw of the deleted comment just before his ban, he called out Soca and Kinjin about the moderating, when he called some dude a midget and so on. Probably related to that.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

@Nataly vs @Nana anime version?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

What do people even get banned for?

I thought NF was pretty chill with its rules.


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly vs @Nana anime version?


Do it but who will be who  ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> *What do people even get banned for?*
> 
> I thought NF was pretty chill with its rules.



Wanking BM above WB.


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanking BM above WB.


Lol, that is outrageous. 

But I’ve said some outrageous stuff as well. 
Somethings that would have gotten me banned real quick at other forums.


Ooh well, no ban gang!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Lol, that is outrageous.
> 
> But I’ve said some outrageous stuff as well.
> Somethings that would have gotten me banned real quick at other forums.
> ...



Man if I become a mod I wont show mercy on people disrespecting WB ... especially the ones who put people like big mom above him ..or people like kaido ... or garp


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Man if I become a mod I wont show mercy on people disrespecting WB ... especially the ones who put people like big mom above him ..or people like kaido ... or garp



oh, gled! you are the hero we need but don't deserve





(what about drake>WB, though?)


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

If Gled was to become the section mod... who would be at most risk of a ban?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

flame.

in a love-hate kind of way.

(the ban would be provoked by all the mean little jabs, though, and it wouldn't last long)

oh and...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> If Gled was to become the section mod... who would be at most risk of a ban?



Yonko fans


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yonko fans


Ahh.... Gled for Mod2020. 
Make OL Great Again!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

No one honestly. Except Zoro haters perhaps.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

I would ban @Nana @MasterBeast and @Acno every time they say Kidd > Drake


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would ban @Nana @MasterBeast and @Acno every time they say Kidd > Drake


Kidd >>> Drake 
Mihawk >>> Ryuma


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

How the f do all these new members from 2019 have full spirals and I don't? 

For example @Nana


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

how the f do all these new members from 2008 have spirals and i don't?

for example @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> how the f do all these new members from 2008 have spirals and i don't?
> 
> for example @T.D.A



Well pretty obvious, you only have 414 messages lol


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How the f do all these new members from 2019 have full spirals and I don't?
> 
> For example @Nana


 

Try be more friendly u would get tons of it


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A ist ein Übermensch

rep bars > spirals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly vs @Nana anime version?


Go for it ..I will tell you who is who lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try be more friendly u would get tons of it



If I wanted to rep whore I could Kappa


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try be more friendly u would get tons of it


You're the meanest member on this site tho


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Well pretty obvious, you only have 414 messages lol



so?

every single one of these 414 messages is filled with TRUTH about shanks's nefarious plotting and namiXvivi awesomeness and gled idolatry

that they haven't warranted 100000 spirals is nothing but INJUSTICE!


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No one honestly. Except Zoro haters perhaps.


Ren. and Redline right now


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

ren and redline are hardly zoro *haters* though

i don't think such a thing exists, honestly


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Ren. and Redline right now



In response to this post Ren. will list all the different swordsman he likes, talk about Guts, and how he grew up in Edo Period Japan, learning kendo from a samurai master as proof he doesn't hate Zoro


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If I wanted to rep whore I could Kappa


Wtf I don't beg ppl for rep 




Kinjin said:


> You're the meanest member on this site tho


I am WHaaat !


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Go for it ..I will tell you who is who lol



Who?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

I would edit every post from flane tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ren and redline are hardly zoro *haters* though
> 
> i don't think such a thing exists, honestly


I hate Zoro


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hate Zoro


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hate Zoro



really?!



why?

i used to dislike zoro before TB and 'nothing happened' but since then he has grown on me. sort of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> really?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......I just wanted to be a contrarian.....


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

Rep whores, my spiral looks weak as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Rep whores, my spiral looks weak as hell.



it looks minimalist. it's very nice. no garish colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Rep whores, my spiral looks weak as hell.


Switch to rep bars.

Preferences -> hide spirals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

I don't hate Zoro 

His fandom tho is like some cult 

Always takimg the series srsly and aggressive


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How the f do all these new members from 2019 have full spirals and I don't?
> 
> For example @Nana


Rep inflation


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2020)

Nobody does.

Some zoro fans are sometimes a bit too much obsessed though.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly vs @Nana anime version?



Don't ask. Do!


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Ren. and Redline right now


Ahahah naaaaa Master glen is a good funny lolonoa supporter, same as TD, they are among my favourite Lolo lovers I can joke with ...
Check this out for instead..
Wano kyoshiro > wano zoro..
At the moment , maybe Eos wano we can arrange that to equal.... eheheh
And I am not a Zoro hater by the way...


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who?


Have you done the video?
And what about the apoo beat down? Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have you done the video?
> And what about the apoo beat down? Xd



Apoo / Redline episode not happening anytime soon


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How the f do all these new members from 2019 have full spirals and I don't?
> 
> For example @Nana


Well, first of all, you are a dude.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

@Redline  If anyone will choose that rock paper seasors game again I will riot!


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline  If anyone will choose that rock paper seasors game again I will riot!


No worries that ain't happening! 
I told ya that was more random.and tricky!


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would edit every post from *flane* tho


glendania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> glendania


lol sorry for the mistake


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly vs @Nana anime version?



Here:


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> lol sorry for the mistake


Lmaooo Gleeeeennnnnn!


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> oh, gled! you are the hero we need but don't deserve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes true his only difect is that he is a die hard lolonoa fanboyz!xd


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes true his only difect is that he is a die hard lolonoa fanboyz!xd



that's a very small flaw. a baby flaw. really, it's nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2020)

Who did this?

@Shiba D. Inu ?


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Well, first of all, you are a dude.


By that logic Flame and Light are not dudes


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who did this?
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu ?



@Nana behind @Kinjin's back


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd >>> Drake
> Mihawk >>> Ryuma


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

@Mariko 


i did.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Well, first of all, you are a dude.



Being a gurl doesn't really help (if your socialist). 

Though I'm the hottest and the smartest here!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mariko
> 
> 
> i did.


Nice avatar.


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nana behind @Kinjin's back





We need the get out reaction here lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Though I'm the hottest and the smartest here!



Are you sure? New poll


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> By that logic Flame and Light are not dudes


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Are you sure? New poll



New poll is needed anyway. 

I'm the mod now.


----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


>




It's the internet everyone can be what they want, take what other claim with grain of salt



Mariko said:


> New poll is needed anyway.
> 
> I'm the mod now.


What do u suggest boss ?


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> New poll is needed anyway.
> 
> I'm the mod now.


Only because I wasn’t on the list


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> It's the internet everyone can be what they want, take what other claim with grain of salt
> 
> 
> What do u suggest boss ?


Are you Nataly?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you Nataly?


Nope


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

Poll deleted.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

What's the new poll


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope


----------



## Redline (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> It's the internet everyone can be what they want, take what other claim with grain of salt
> 
> 
> What do u suggest boss ?


It's easier to be yourself and don't pretend to be something else imo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> It's the internet everyone can be what they want, take what other claim with grain of salt



Is this your way of saying you're actually a dude?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Here:


Which one is the evil one? The original (@Nataly ) or the dupe (@Nana )?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana is no dupe


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which one is the evil one? The original (@Nataly ) or the dupe (@Nana )?



The dupe seems to be Nana


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> By that logic Flame and Light are not dudes


Sorry, you outpaced them in 2 mounts ...
So I am still on the money.

Or I could tell you how many hit 25-50m and are females 
Light just hit that full spiral and Flame won 4-5m in games 
2m in one dice game


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Shhh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

Also, @Flame is female in @Gledania's eyes.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 10, 2020)

New poll is up.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> New poll is up.


Flame as a girl was a joke


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

neither gled nor flame are girls. and whoever made it, forgot about me. lousy poll

(but at least there's the soca option...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> neither gled nor flame are girls. *and whoever made it, forgot about me.* lousy poll
> 
> (but at least there's the soca option...)


Mods can never make a good pool


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mods can never make a good pool



if they are not good at polls, let's hope they are good at modding.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> if they are not good at polls, let's hope they are good at modding.


I thought you were @Glewdania for a second there lmao.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Piecesis !


----------



## Beast (Mar 10, 2020)

Wait... who is a dude and who is dudette (pardon my french) here?


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is this your way of saying you're actually a dude?


Nope


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I thought you were @Glewdania for a second there lmao.


Yes lmao I just see the avy and assume the person


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope


----------



## MO (Mar 11, 2020)

@Pocalypse come back..


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Piecesis !


Ty bb


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sorry, you outpaced them in 2 mounts ...
> So I am still on the money.
> 
> Or I could tell you how many hit 25-50m and are females
> ...


when did i win 2m in a dice game?  

i did lose a milli when i got 2nd place smh


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> when did i win 2m in a dice game?
> 
> i did lose a milli when i got 2nd place smh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> when did i win 2m in a dice game?
> 
> i did lose a milli when i got 2nd place smh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Wait... who is a dude and who is dudette (pardon my french) here?


YES!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nana is no dupe



Nope, but you are Kin san, aka Marcelle.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

rumours say corona-chan came to my small town
please let me do home office


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> rumours say corona-chan came to my small town
> please let me do home office


Here the whole Italy is in red zone, and we can't good outside of moving between towns or villages
The main issue here, aside from the tendencies to break the rules lol is the population for square miles...
I don't know off any of yiuevrr visit a bit of Italy but we got plenty of people on a relatively small land...so that means there Townsend villages everywhere, unlike some other European countries or even more places like austaliaor the state, Canada and do on where you find the next big city after a minimum of 500 miles lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> rumours say corona-chan came to my small town
> please let me do home office


be safe out there breh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

schools, museum, cinemas are closed
it's not that I'm scared but man, I wish I could work from home for few days, doubt I'll catch the virus as I barely leave home


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

the funniest thing is that government is closing almost all public places but they dont close churches - one of the biggest and most visited place


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> the funniest thing is that government is closing almost all public places but they dont close churches - one of the biggest and most visited place


Yea that's kinda weird but I guess they gotta keep the faith open for the faithful. 

My mom still wouldn't go tho if it came down here. She's already been frantic about holding hands when they have their lil prayer sessions


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> schools, museum, cinemas are closed
> it's not that I'm scared but man, I wish I could work from home for few days, doubt I'll catch the virus as I barely leave home


Good but it's not a matter of catching the virus or not  but more to do not spread it, expecially when you are around an age between 15 to 40 which is supposedly relatively safe but you can feel fine and give it to your grandpa for instead, more troublesome thing is the capacity and the personal available in our hospitals, which are good , but they wouldn't be able to manage massive amount of people to cure, therefore they wouldn't end up choosing younger patients to cure compare to the oldest, and so on


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)

Coronavirus is spreading fast here too 

They're discussing to close off the country.


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Coronavirus is spreading fast here too
> 
> They're discussing to close off the country.


Where do you live kin?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where do you live kin?


Switzerland.

Stay safe bros @Redline @shaantu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Stay safe bros @Redline @shaantu


Yep .you too


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Good but it's nota matter of catching the virus or not  but more to do not spread it, expecially when you are inaround an agree between 15 to 40 which is supposedly relatively safe but you can feel fine and give it to your grandpa for instead, more troublesome thing is the capacity and the personal available in our hospital, which are good , but they would be able to manage massive amount of people to cure, therefore they wouldn't end up choosing younger patients to cure compare to the oldest, and so on


yes  but to prevent spreading to virus they should close churches too as it is a place with large group of people, not only old ones
health service here isnt doing a great job too, people suspecting they got infected by the virus and health service claims that its just a flu or they're ignoring them
and guess what, turned out they really were infected and spread the virus even further


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where do you live kin?



Was going to ask the same.

Here in France shit spreads fast. Faster everyday.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

and I feel so bad for all those students who will have to do classes in summer during their vacation time


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

Let me tell ya..I am not s racist and neither I want to discriminate anyone but all those fucking viruses they are always mostly cames from China FFS!
From  Marco polo times to SARS before and now this!
All becouse of all those disgusting anti igine open big market they have selling various type of animals..all assembled one next to each other or on the top of each other, shitting and pissing on each other and eating shit in the meantime... that's when a disease appears and
Then this happen...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Switzerland.
> 
> Stay safe bros @Redline @shaantu



I thought you were in Germany. What part of Swiss?


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> and I feel so bad for all those students who will have to do classes in summer during their vacation time


Naaa...my father is a teacher of music, he says they will probably pass to the next year anyway


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I thought you were in Germany. What part of Swiss?


The German part probably lol


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa...my father is a teacher of music, he says they will probably pass to the next year anyway


won't happen here, schools are closed for 2 weeks for now but many unis cancelled their classes until May and thats almost half of semester
I'm so relieved I graduated last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Would love to hear @Furious George take on the Wano arc so far.



Shit. So I log on just cuz I'm feeling nostalgic and imagine my surprise to see folk wondering about my take on things!

Anyway, yeah, Wano was off to a messy start there and I was worrying that it would end up like Dressrosa... too many characters and side plots and moving parts. Luckily, everything sort of converged together nicely enough as things moved on and that messy feel fizzled out.

Now, I'm really into it. Love the shit stain Shogun, loved Oden's flashback and pretty excited to see how it all closes out. Don't think its a top tier arc, but if it ends right it might be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> the funniest thing is that government is closing almost all public places but they dont close churches - one of the biggest and most visited place


breaking news: priests in my town who recently were in Italy got infected by corona-chan


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Schools in the East Coast are switching to online stuff but my school still remains stubborn. Well expected. We only close when it seems like someone is gonna die or when someone dies but even then....
-Greatness Doesn't Quit
-What Doesn't Kill You Only Makes You Temple University


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)

Furious George said:


> Shit. So I log on just cuz I'm feeling nostalgic and imagine my surprise to see folk wondering about my take on things!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Wano was off to a messy start there and I was worrying that it would end up like Dressrosa... too many characters and side plots and moving parts. Luckily, everything sort of converged together nicely enough as things moved on and that messy feel fizzled out.
> 
> Now, I'm really into it. Love the shit stain Shogun, loved Oden's flashback and pretty excited to see how it all closes out. Don't think its a top tier arc, but if it ends right it might be.


Sup 

I'm enjoying Wano so far as well. Hope to see you around and that you bring your top tier threads.

Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

BvB is about to expose French tier PSG again.  4-2 Aggregate. Haaland will have another Banger! I can feel it... This is our year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sup
> 
> I'm enjoying Wano so far as well. Hope to see you around and that you bring your top tier threads.
> 
> Hope life is treating you well.



Life's been awesome. Getting my silly ass married in April. 

As for coming around more often, heaven knows I wish I could. As it is, I barely have time to read OP chapters when they drop, let alone make brilliant threads telling everyone why they're actually wrong about everything. 

Plus, I'm am old man and this new NF interface confuses and frightens me... ppl posting giant Pepes and giving me tiny gold medals and shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Was going to ask the same.
> 
> Here in France shit spreads fast. Faster everyday.



Imagine living and commuting in London


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2020)

If you are interested in checking the coronavirus cases/spread, this is a very reliable source from John Hopkins.


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

is that george

GEORGE HEY!!  

@Furious George

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

Furious George said:


> Life's been awesome. Getting my silly ass married in April.
> 
> As for coming around more often, heaven knows I wish I could. As it is, I barely have time to read OP chapters when they drop, let alone make brilliant threads telling everyone why they're actually wrong about everything.
> 
> Plus, I'm am old man and this new NF interface confuses and frightens me... ppl posting giant Pepes and giving me tiny gold medals and shit.



You are missed bruv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You are missed bruv



Also I washed my hands before this just so you know, I am not a Coroniac 

George being here inspired me to make a thread, so off I go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

@Nataly , @Nana , and uh........uh.......future Nataly dupe


Furious George said:


> Shit. So I log on just cuz I'm feeling nostalgic and imagine my surprise to see folk wondering about my take on things!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Wano was off to a messy start there and I was worrying that it would end up like Dressrosa... too many characters and side plots and moving parts. Luckily, everything sort of converged together nicely enough as things moved on and that messy feel fizzled out.
> 
> Now, I'm really into it. Love the shit stain Shogun, loved Oden's flashback and pretty excited to see how it all closes out. Don't think its a top tier arc, but if it ends right it might be.



Furious George!? What a throw back.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

ok we all know the dupe meme is for the lols 

but i wanna know where it does stem from ?


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Imagine living and commuting in London


Yeah..I lived there I can imagine..a big problem! And a mess


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2020)

So many of y'all changed your names, don't know who's greeting me anymore! LMAO

Going off the Titylious avatar.... WHADDUP MARCELLE!!!  @Soca

Mickey Mouse and Shrike though I can't place, sad to say...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok we all know the dupe meme is for the lols
> 
> but i wanna know where it does stem from ?


@Mariko


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> If you are interested in checking the coronavirus cases/spread, this is a very reliable source from John Hopkins.


smh how the hell has the number of cases jumped by 20+ in one day


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

Furious George said:


> So many of y'all changed your names, don't know who's greeting me anymore! LMAO
> 
> Going off the Titylious avatar.... WHADDUP MARCELLE!!!  @Soca
> 
> Mickey Mouse and Shrike though I can't place, sad to say...


WHAT'S GOOD B 

What you been up too


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> smh how the hell has the number of cases jumped by 20+ in one day


In some areas (whole European countries and inside some of the States alone) the cases have doubled or more over 48 hours.
This is something very serious.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gledania What are you doing to honor the Grandmaster zoLo?

Is it possible that I'm a bigger Zoro fan than you?


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> In some areas (whole European countries and inside some of the States alone) the cases have doubled or more over 48 hours.
> This is something very serious.


To think something like that would happen right at the beginning of a new decade...

Thankfully there are no deaths here yet although one is in a critical condition. Health Ministry is predicting at least 70% of our population is gonna catch the virus. Just a matter of time for us all


----------



## Nataly (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok we all know the dupe meme is for the lols
> 
> but i wanna know where it does stem from ?


I sure hope nobody thinks or considers you are any kind of dupe because that would be outrageously ridiculous. 


Flame said:


> To think something like that would happen right at the beginning of a new decade...
> 
> Thankfully there are no deaths here yet although one is in a critical condition. Health Ministry is predicting at least 70% of our population is gonna catch the virus. Just a matter of time for us all


2020 has been nothing but 'pleasant' surprises for the whole world so far, what's next, bring it on 
I was reading another reliable source today and the scientist (I think it was an infection professional) was saying that most people will get it, the majority, and this is not something temporary but will last for quite some time. Be cautious, make your preparations, take care of the basics, that's the least you can do. Things will work out


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I sure hope nobody thinks or considers you are any kind of dupe because that would be outrageously ridiculous.


I won't be surprised if someone actually believe .....


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> 2020 has been nothing but 'pleasant' surprises for the whole world so far, what's next, bring it on
> I was reading another reliable source today and the scientist (I think it was an infection professional) was saying that most people will get it, the majority, and this is not something temporary but will last for quite some time. Be cautious, make your preparations, take care of the basics, that's the least you can do. Things will work out


I'm gonna sound like a dick saying it but the fact that most people will get it really reassures me a bit for some reason  

Either way, economy is gonna receive a hard hit


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> I'm gonna sound like a dick saying it but the fact that most people will get it really reassures me a bit for some reason
> 
> Either way, economy is gonna receive a hard hit



Just hope you'll get a weaker one. The rest of your life you should be immune


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I won't be surprised if someone actually believe .....


what's this about y'all being the same?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mariko





You Shanks level snitch! 

Anyway, it's not like I never called Nana (Nanaly) the OL's Nath.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> outrageously ridiculous.



How rude from u Nanaly!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I sure hope nobody thinks or considers you are any kind of dupe because that would be outrageously ridiculous.





Nana said:


> Lol if you think or consider me to be any kind of dupe because that would be outrageously stupid.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's this about y'all being the same?




Marie joked about similar avy choice before  but idk what the others reasons for thinking so


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gledania 


@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
@Naruto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

I am not a blonde goddess


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not a blonde goddess


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not a blonde goddess



@Gledania is not gay


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not a blonde goddess



Anyway, you have more votes than me as the best gurl, which proves you are Nataly.

As Einstein stated: Nataly+Nana > Mariko²


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Gledania
> 
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> @Naruto



Pre-loading now.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

E3 canceled because of the virus. Would have been shit anyway.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Anyway, you have more votes than me as the best gurl, which proves you are Nataly.
> 
> As Einstein stated: Nataly+Nana > Mariko²


who cares what poll says  

u still the boss of the OL


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> who cares what poll says
> 
> u still the boss of the OL


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

@Flame I wank only Linlin. The Wank of other Yonko is just a residual effect. And are you admitting that theres a conspiracy surrounding the Admiral Gang?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> who cares what poll says
> 
> u still the boss of the OL



This is something Nataly woul say


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

No


T.D.A said:


> This is something Nataly woul say


 Proof.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is something Nataly woul say


Nataly won't do this tho


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Flame I wank only Linlin. The Wank of other Yonko is just a residual effect. And are you admitting that theres a conspiracy surrounding the Admiral Gang?



Change that damn sig fam, it makes me anxious.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nataly won't do this tho


Ok we get it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Change that damn sig fam, it makes me anxious.


Which part of it?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nataly won't do this tho



I'd do. 

Wait...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nataly won't do this tho



Because you're using your Nana account.


----------



## Redline (Mar 11, 2020)

Nauuuuu..I don't wanna believe that marieeeee lmaoooo


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'd do.
> 
> Wait...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Lol at voting for Soca's ava girls


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> E3 canceled because of the virus. Would have been shit anyway.


These muthafuckas really don't wanna show us any cyberpunk 2077 news man


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gledania and @girafarig are dupes too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> These muthafuckas really don't wanna show us any cyberpunk 2077 news man



2077 is cancelled due to coronavirus and global warming.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Because you're using your Nana account.


w/e  stream Psycho while u at it


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledania is not gay



i'm finding it increasingly hard to believe this. he only has eyes for flame. nothing i do seems to matter



edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 













T.D.A said:


> @Gledania and @girafarig are dupes too





edit: negged


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania and @girafarig are dupes too


I have to urge to optimistic all of Girafarig's posts cause of his avatar.


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

_you and me relax and chillin ~  
_


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> _you and me relax and chillin ~
> _


죽을래?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> These muthafuckas really don't wanna show us any cyberpunk 2077 news man



I am patient for quality, and besides I am getting Re3 remake in April so i am happy


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am patient for quality, and besides I am getting Re3 remake in April so i am happy


I'm sooooooooo happy for you


----------



## Irene (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> 죽을래?


금지령이 널 엉망으로 한 것 같아


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> 금지령이 널 엉망으로 한 것 같아


It's the only word I remember from hearing my sister watch K-Drama's


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> 금지령이 널 엉망으로 한 것 같아


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)

What prefix would be good to have seeing that you use them the most? @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What prefix would be good to have seeing that you use them the most? @T.D.A



prefix for what?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> prefix for what?


Threads.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Threads.



Zoro Church


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Threads.



'Community' for threads related to the OL and its member rather than One Piece itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

People, if you don't believe in karma, start.. Because my f*cking laptop died without warning. As soon as I'm an asshole, I get it back.. F*ck me.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

About to put a spanking on PSG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> About to put a spanking on PSG



And I can't Watch it because of my f****** laptop


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And I can't Watch it because of my f****** laptop


What are you on right now?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

And... I left my charger back home...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What are you on right now?



Phone, and I hate it with all of my soul.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Neymar already diving.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Phone, and I hate it with all of my soul.


I'm bootlegging streams and it's laggy as all hell. Theres no TV where you are?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey @Silver 

Shanks vs Mihawk 
Whitebeard vs Garp
Kaido vs Akainu
Hancock vs Robin
Sanji vs Law
Kidd vs Law

Are worthy for a try


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Athletico Madrid defending like it's the 90th minute at the 15 min mark.


----------



## Silver (Mar 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> Shanks vs Mihawk
> Whitebeard vs Garp
> ...


Yea I was thinking about Shanks vs Mihawk

or Shanks Mihawk Akainu Whitebeard all in one


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Athletico Madrid defending like it's the 90th minute at the 15 min mark.



Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

@Shrike najgore je što ga nikad ne gasim nego samo pošaljem u sleep mode. I baš danas neki *ebeni updatovi i odlučim restart. I jebeni win10 mi sjebe sve. Ne mogu se povezati na net, softver ne radi. 
U par navrata sam ga htio kroz prozor na ulicu baciti.. Ali žao mi podataka koje moram spašavati..


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike najgore je što ga nikad ne gasim nego samo pošaljem u sleep mode. I baš danas neki *ebeni updatovi i odlučim restart. I jebeni win10 mi sjebe sve. Ne mogu se povezati na net, softver ne radi.
> U par navrata sam ga htio kroz prozor na ulicu baciti.. Ali žao mi podataka koje moram spašavati..



Aya nik nahchoun yemak el kahba.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 11, 2020)

oblak


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 11, 2020)

Zoro attack


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Defense playing like shit.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike najgore je što ga nikad ne gasim nego samo pošaljem u sleep mode. I baš danas neki *ebeni updatovi i odlučim restart. I jebeni win10 mi sjebe sve. Ne mogu se povezati na net, softver ne radi.
> U par navrata sam ga htio kroz prozor na ulicu baciti.. Ali žao mi podataka koje moram spašavati..



Slovjedj ahgu arismh luwhat kodablev serdikü seimo vinhya perkanhi? 

Just asking.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Slovjedj ahgu arismh luwhat kodablev serdikü seimo vinhya perkanhi?
> 
> Just asking.



Translate it?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Translate it?



Shanks > Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike najgore je što ga nikad ne gasim nego samo pošaljem u sleep mode. I baš danas neki *ebeni updatovi i odlučim restart. I jebeni win10 mi sjebe sve. Ne mogu se povezati na net, softver ne radi.
> U par navrata sam ga htio kroz prozor na ulicu baciti.. Ali žao mi podataka koje moram spašavati..



Ostavi ga upaljenog neko vreme. Verovatno nisi apdejtovao bas dugo i sad mu treba mnogo vremena da dodje sebi. Samo ga ostavi nek radi, restartuj za jedno par sati i vidi kako je.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Ostavi ga upaljenog neko vreme. Verovatno nisi apdejtovao bas dugo i sad mu treba mnogo vremena da dodje sebi. Samo ga ostavi nek radi, restartuj za jedno par sati i vidi kako je.




Nisam ništa razumio, ali Nana je Nataly, i drške> Mihawk.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nisam ništa razumio, ali Nana je Nataly, i drške> Mihawk.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2020)

@Mariko you're great xD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko you're great xD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

new poll


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Loss of attention on defense killed us. Oh Well.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> new poll



What about "Who's the best mod?"


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko you're great xD


What did it say?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 11, 2020)

wow atleti

happy for simeone


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What about "Who's the best mod?"



What's the best dupe pairing?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's the best dupe pairing?



Me and Marie I guess... 

Edit: pairing, sorry. Like "couples" right?

In this case Gled and Shiba, no doubt.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me and Marie I guess...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2020)

Lol Liverpool

Winning the league title and the Champions League is only reserved for GOATs.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Classes canceled and moved to online.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 11, 2020)

kill rudy gobert and all french


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Fruit Monger !
> 
> 
> Now that is a name I have not seen in a long time.



Thank you Ser. I've been away for some time and don't recognize your name, do I know you by another?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2020)

just dont forget that Law > Zoro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

Fruit Monger said:


> Thank you Ser. I've been away for some time and don't recognize your name, do I know you by another?


I used to go by VastoLorDAE.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gianfi @Redline Keep safe my Italian friends.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2020)

NBA season suspended


----------



## Lurko (Mar 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> NBA season suspended


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just dont forget that Law > Zoro



Don't know which one is above the other right now and I lean towards law because of hax for now...

But EoS Zoro > EoS Law


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gianfi (Mar 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> NBA season suspended


Even Serie A


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2020)

Tom Hanks tested positive for COVID 19. 

Who knew WW3 would be vs virus


----------



## Patrick (Mar 12, 2020)

When the European football leagues were starting to get suspended I didn't care since it's been an absolute terrible year for the sport anyway imo but the NBA shutting down sucks so bad. 

At least I also just heard I passed a big ass course with the slightest of margins so at least I got that going for me. Maybe this suspension of everything fun gives me some focus to taking uni more seriously but who knows lol.


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Flame I wank only Linlin. The Wank of other Yonko is just a residual effect. And are you admitting that theres a conspiracy surrounding the Admiral Gang?


yes. admirals run the world. stay woke


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> yes. *admirals *run the world. stay woke



Nope. IMU rule the world


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> yes. admirals run the world. stay woke


Admirals are servants to a bigger authority. Yonko are slaves to no one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Admirals are servants to a bigger authority. Yonko are slaves to no one



you'd be right, in theory, if we had different yonko in OP...

but the ones we have are slaves to 1) alcoholism 2) blinding gluttony 3) DF-kleptomania

(sorry, i'm not counting the ginger snitch as a real yonko. he's obv a CD puppet)


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope. IMU rule the world





Gianfi said:


> Admirals are servants to a bigger authority. Yonko are slaves to no one


united nations = world government/marines

yonko = only exist in a japanese comic book

wake up. marine rule yonko drool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> united nations = world government/marines
> 
> yonko = only exist in a japanese comic book
> 
> wake up. marine rule yonko drool


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> united nations = world government/marines
> 
> yonko = only exist in a japanese comic book
> 
> wake up. marine rule yonko drool


----------



## Lurko (Mar 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope. IMU rule the world


Joyboy rules.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you'd be right, in theory, if we had different yonko in OP...
> 
> but the ones we have are slaves to 1) alcoholism 2) blinding gluttony 3) DF-kleptomania
> 
> (sorry, i'm not counting the ginger snitch as a real yonko. he's obv a CD puppet)



I wouldn't even mind Shanks getting a surprise win over Teach because he's actually a noble or some shit lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)

Marines > pirates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

the marines are stronger than the yonko but they are worthless WG lapdogs. all the living yonko are pathetic human beings who are destined to take the L.

only following our lord and savior laughy can save them from irrelevancy and humiliation

(unless you're buggy-sama. then you're so great you need no savin')


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

Shanks is a snitch to the gorosei 

Teach run away cowardly from Sakazuki and is backstabber 

Kaido is a cheater 

Big Mom have been getting so many Ls 



Admirals stay winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Shanks is a snitch to the gorosei



yes.



> Teach run away cowardly from Sakazuki and is backstabber



yes.



> Kaido is a cheater



yes (and a drunk).



> Big Mom have been getting so many Ls



yes.



> Admirals stay winning



they can't. despite their strength, they are nothing but gorosei asskissers (and servants)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> they can't. despite their strength, they are nothing but gorosei asskissers (and servants)


lmao Akainu legit threatened them not to middle in the navy work, he ain't no one fucking servant


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

akainu will probably turn on the WG once he finds out his pure, beautiful, 'absolute' justice has been abused by manipulative frauds

but atm he's a servant. a dog always has a master. even if it's a great dog.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> akainu will probably turn on the WG once he finds out his pure, beautiful, 'absolute' justice has been abused by manipulative frauds
> 
> but atm he's a servant. a dog always has a master. even if it's a great dog.


I was reading your posts and thought to my self when did Gledania get so woke then I took a closer look at your name.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I was reading your posts and thought to my self when did Gledania get so woke then I took a closer look at your name.



i'll be going back to my old avatar soon enough, i think.

the current one has not helped me reach my goal.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'll be going back to my old avatar soon enough, i think.
> 
> the current one has not helped me reach my goal.
> 
> ...



There was a goal?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)

@Nana @Shiba D. Inu @Flame


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> There was a goal?



of course. to win gled's heart (and undivided attention).


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 














edit: should have plagiarized something of flame's intead, probably


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Nana @Shiba D. Inu @Flame


Lmao she was Chopper's bet for a while and u think she stands a chance against the mighty Akainu, let alone control him


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao she was Chopper's bet for a while and u think she stands a chance against the mighty Akainu, let alone control him


Chopper is a genius and a good friend. Sakazuki on the hand is a government dog.  
I would laugh so hard if that actually happens.... When Zeus is replaced by an Admiral. Theres a Kizaru one somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @Nana @Flame 

Nevermind, Found it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)

linlin fans need help


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Nana @Flame
> 
> Nevermind, Found it





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Chopper is a genius and a good friend. Sakazuki on the hand is a government dog.
> I would laugh so hard if that actually happens.... When Zeus is replaced by an Admiral. Theres a Kizaru one somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 12, 2020)

@Mariko Your wish has been granted. I've found myself a suitable for my signature.


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Mar 12, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Where is @Oreki





DeVision said:


> Last time I spoke to him, he said the busy school stuff is over and he'll be more active. Guess he got used to live without NF.


Not that I got used to living without NF it's more like when I came online I just don't know what or where to post so I just log off again lol


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)

My god damn university locked for a month thanks to coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The Departed: Wano edition



nah, it's reservoir dogs: OL edition

oda: SO WHO'S THE RAT, YOU INGRATES, YOU LUFFY-HATING ASSHOLES?! THINK YOU CAN CRACK THE MYSTERY?
gled: not drake
nana: nor kidd
soca: shinobu. us cats know how to spot a traitor: gotta look for a fat woman
mariko: cherchez la femme, amirite? well, there's a certain carro-
me: SHANKS IS A RAT, A CELESTIAL DRAGON, A FILTHY-
shiba:-red rat
somebody with common sense: look, the little birds here, they look just like kanjuro's dra-
me: HE'S NOT THE RAT SHANKS IS THE ONLY RAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2020)

All schools closed in France next monday, sine die. 

War state is proclaimed. 

Thanks corona san!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All schools closed in France next monday, sine die.
> 
> War state is proclaimed.
> 
> Thanks corona san!



I'm blaming the wild animals food market!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I'm blaming the wild animals food market!



Covid-19 san is a mix of usual coronavirus with ebola and aids "properties". 

Man-made son. Biological weapon. 

How did it spread is another question. 

Playing god always has its cost.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All schools closed in France next monday, sine die.
> 
> War state is proclaimed.
> 
> Thanks corona san!



Same in belgium


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2020)

We're all going to die -bad news

But we're all going to join the heaven-team  without Kaido messing aroud! Good news!


----------



## Oreki (Mar 12, 2020)

At least you guys getting school closed there. We already have like 8 cases here in my city and people still not bothering to do anything lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

i don't care

we're going to die with or without corona

it's a matter of time


----------



## Oreki (Mar 12, 2020)

When I saw the first post from @girafarig I legit thought that @Gledania changed his username


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't care
> 
> we're going to die with or without corona
> 
> it's a matter of time



Corona: yeah "time" indeed. Wash your hands son.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Corona: yeah "time" indeed. Wash your hands son.



you think if i wash my hands (i do) i won't die? 



Oreki said:


> When I saw the first post from @girafarig I legit thought that @Gledania had changed his username



i'll be going back to my old avatar soon enough

@Gledania but before we all die, could you please follow me so that i can write something nice on your profile?

UPD: still not following me


----------



## Oreki (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'll be going back to my old avatar soon enough


Why the kiss mark?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Why the kiss mark?



because gled is adorable <3



*Spoiler*: __ 



obv my crush is totally one-sided


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> When I saw the first post from @girafarig I legit thought that @Gledania changed his username



they're dupes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> because gled is adorable <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u admire him and also ship him with Flame  ??


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> so u admire him and also ship him with Flame  ??



i started out as a flameXgled shipper.

but then i developed a crush on gled. so now i'm sort of sad-jealous.

i mean, i wouldn't change a thing since gled is all sorts of hilarious...but still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i started out as a flameXgled shipper.
> 
> but then i developed a crush on gled. so now i'm sort of sad-jealous.
> 
> i mean, i wouldn't change a thing since gled is all sorts of hilarious...but still.


where did this crush develop from ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> where did this crush develop from ?



from his posts, obviously. that bepo didn't hurt, either


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Irene (Mar 12, 2020)

I watched Reservoir Dogs not too long ago 
I liked Mr. White the most but Mr. Pink was too cute and the fact that Sanji was designed after him


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I watched Reservoir Dogs not too long ago
> I liked Mr. White the most but Mr. Pink was too cute and the fact that Sanji was designed after him



then you are lucky i mentioned it today and a film you liked is now referenced in the convo thread title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2020)

I am gonna end up catching this shit.


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am gonna end up catching this shit.


we all are, just a matter of when. goal is to survive for the next year


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

This year ... can we skip it already


----------



## neonlight (Mar 13, 2020)

I believe I already caught it. Some symptoms are showing. Hopefully, other dont get it. Time for isolation!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 13, 2020)

neonlight said:


> I believe I already caught it. Some symptoms are showing. Hopefully, other dont get it. Time for isolation!



poor thing. hope you get better soon


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I used to go by VastoLorDAE.



Yea, I remember you. Are you still full of rage?


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Corona is the tiny fraction of the coming demise of humanity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Corona is the tiny fraction of the coming demise of humanity


there are far more scarier thing in life indeed

I wish I was born in another era

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> there are far more scarier thing in life indeed
> 
> I wish I was born in another era


Yeah in future where world is either in utter mess or has gradually developed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yeah in future where world is either in utter mess or has gradually developed


greed will prevent it from getting developed or it will be just certain areas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> greed will prevent it from getting developed or it will be just certain areas


Nah...  If someone was free of greed, wouldn't they have trouble supporting their family? And if people didn't envy one another, wouldn't they stop inventing new things?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

20 yo Millenials: "RIP boomers!" 

80 yo boomers: "Thanks, and good luck for the coming years!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Fruit Monger said:


> Yea, I remember you. Are you still full of rage?


Mostly no now a days.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah...  If someone was free of greed, wouldn't they have trouble supporting their family? And if people didn't envy one another, wouldn't they stop inventing new things?



We're not naturally greedy. We become it. And capitalism didn't really help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> We're not naturally greedy. We become it. And capitalism didn't really help.


Naturally, we're just basic human tbh, we just got personality after seeing the society lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Naturally, we're just basic human tbh, we just got personality after seeing the society lol



From anthropology to biosociology, passing by psychology, sociology and ethology, all recent studies show that humans (and non humans) are mostly and naturally altruistics. 

Western culture (especially) fucked up humanity for many reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mostly no now a days.


Full of spite tho


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> From anthropology to biosociology, passing by psychology, sociology and ethology, all recent studies show that humans (and non humans) are mostly and naturally altruistics.
> 
> Western culture (especially) fucked up humanity for many reasons.


I think that the only thing we can truly say about human nature is that humans are adaptable to their environment, be it cultural, social or anything else.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I think that the only thing we can truly say about human nature is that humans are adaptable to their environment, be it cultural, social or anything else.



All species are.

Only (western cultured) humans arn't. We fucking our environment, ourselves, other species proves it. 

I could explain why (there are serious theories about it) but I'm too lazy. 

Basically by breaking our bounds with our environment (and all the living world), thinking we were uniques and superior, led us here we are.

We broke the continuity and the reciprocity with our environment, continuity and reciprocity all primitive tribes know and respect.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All species are.
> 
> Only (western cultured) humans arn't. We fucking our environment, ourselves, other species proves it.
> 
> ...


Honestly, most people are done worrying about climate catastrophe. No one going to address this crisis. We are now heading for an apocalypse and there is nothing to be done about it. Society is doomed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Full of spite tho


No comment.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, most people are done worrying about climate catastrophe. No one going to address this crisis. We are now heading for an apocalypse and there is nothing to be done about it. Society is doomed.



Did I ever talk about climate?

"Climate change" is the tree that hides the forest of the global environment destruction.

I could speak about this for hours if you want.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Did I ever talk about climate?
> 
> "Climate change" is the tree that hides the forest of the global environment destruction.
> 
> I could speak about this for hours if you want.


You probably can speak about this whole day but if I am being honest will be boring for me


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You probably can speak about this whole day but if I am being honest will be boring for me



For me too tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday @BoneMoney !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

We have another rare poster here. But a little more frequent.


Happy Birthday @Pyriz !


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2020)

Just ordered these BB Sketchers, I couldn't resist, they are blessed 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Just ordered these BB Sketchers, I couldn't resist, they are blessed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't like the design, but they're cool. How much did you pay?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't like the design, but they're cool. How much did you pay?



Blackbeard colors and his jolly roger on them (also says One Piece but I will pretend it's not there), just had to get them. They are a bit above $110, but grabbed them for $55 as several of those were half off.

If you like Luffy colors more you can get these 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Either way Sketchers are the most comfortable footwear I had so I gun for them whenever I can. It just so happened that I liked and found these which were OP inspired, so had to share : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Blackbeard colors and his jolly roger on them (also says One Piece but I will pretend it's not there), just had to get them. They are a bit above $110, but grabbed them for $55 as several of those were half off.
> 
> If you like Luffy colors more you can get these
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw that. 
But I'll stick to my adidas. XD

But I agree on sketchers. I had sketchers boots. They were soooo good. And lasted for years, and I never had wet feet.

PS. bought a new laptop today. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 13, 2020)

neonlight said:


> I believe I already caught it. Some symptoms are showing. Hopefully, other dont get it. Time for isolation!



hey buddy. how do you intend to treat it?

asking for myself.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey buddy. how do you intend to treat it?
> 
> asking for myself.


Just get it tested first. If confirmed, put yourself in quarantine center or self-quarantine. There isn't much one can do, apart from hoping that your immunity system kicks in and kicks out virus.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 13, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Just get it tested first. If confirmed, put yourself in quarantine center or self-quarantine. There isn't much one can do, apart from hoping that your immunity system kicks in and kicks out virus.



i'd need to go outside to get tested, though. which i don't want to do.

and i don't really see what 'knowing for sure' would do for me. i wonder if that cough will go away on its own

it'd be a bummer if i couldn't sleep because of it


----------



## neonlight (Mar 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'd need to go outside to get tested, though. which i don't want to do.
> 
> and i don't really see what 'knowing for sure' would do for me. i wonder if that cough will go away on its own
> 
> it'd be a bummer if i couldn't sleep because of it


It is best if you remain at your place and take the necessary precautions. If your condition worsens, then you should visit to get proper medical care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> This year ... can we skip it already


This year has been almost nothing but world problems on top of more problems.
I am just wondering what's coming next 

@Shrike I like those shoes, I haven't even noticed OP relations in them when they were shown earlier, my mind was running 100 miles and I didn't even notice 

I am curious how many have anime merchandise here. I was thinking of getting OP T-Shirt or a hoodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> This year has been almost nothing but world problems on top of more problems.
> I am just wondering what's coming next
> 
> @Shrike I like those shoes, I haven't even noticed OP relations in them when they were shown earlier, my mind was running 100 miles and I didn't even notice
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'd need to go outside to get tested, though. which i don't want to do.
> 
> and i don't really see what 'knowing for sure' would do for me. i wonder if that cough will go away on its own
> 
> it'd be a bummer if i couldn't sleep because of it



If you're gonna go get it tested, call your doctor's clinic first and let them know that you suspect you have it so they will be prepared (and take the precautions to prevent possibe spreading) when you show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2020)

Me:


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2020)

and I'm never gonna dance again  

guilty feet have got no rythmm


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 13, 2020)

Most parents came today and picked up their kids today to head home. Too bad I'm stuck here until June. Feels like the end of the semester.  Our exams will be administered online but they're delusional if they think online proctors will stop people from cheating when you give online exams. People still find ways to cheat even with proctors breathing down their neck in person online proctors won't do jack.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Almost all states in US have cancelled schools for some period of time


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Almost all states in US have cancelled schools for some period of time


Yea, it's all so crazy. Ours is online for the rest of the semester but I wonder how High School and Lower levels will handle it. Certain school districts don't have the resources to instruct online. Even if they do, kids in low income areas likely won't have the resources to properly access.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, it's all so crazy. Ours is online for the rest of the semester but I wonder how High School and Lower levels will handle it. Certain school districts don't have the resources to instruct online. Even if they do, kids in low income areas likely won't have the resources to properly access.


It is a two-edged swords. If you cancel schools, you put more responsibility on parents and their time to watch the kids. Some people might not have arranged the babysitting for the time children are out of school when they are supposed to which leads to people calling off work. On the other hand, it is a safety issue which I completely understand.
Cancelling of schools now is almost lining up with the spring break anyway, so I don't think it is a bad thing or anything out of ordinary.
I am not sure if elementary or high schools are conducting education online or not. I know colleges are, as you say in you case. Would you say you are happy it is all online for you for now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It is a two-edged swords. If you cancel schools, you put more responsibility on parents and their time to watch the kids. Some people might not have arranged the babysitting for the time children are out of school when they are supposed to which leads to people calling off work. On the other hand, it is a safety issue which I completely understand.
> Cancelling of schools now is almost lining up with the spring break anyway, so I don't think it is a bad thing or anything out of ordinary.
> I am not sure if elementary or high schools are conducting education online or not. I know colleges are, as you say in you case. Would you say you are happy it is all online for you for now?



Yea, theres no way to win. Acting and not acting has its burdens. I don't know about other school districts but my school district back home are switching to full online starting monday. They already give laptops and tablets to students so, it was already integrated before this crisis. 

It's definitely less stressful and easier since classes are online but thats only for me. I'm in my last semester so I have all my requirements finished so all my classes are jokes. Thats not the case for others though who are taking classes that need sort of need physical instruction. I'm sure teachers will make the exams a little easier but not all teachers are reasonable. Overall though, most people around campus seem happy and look like they're starting summer break early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Me:


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2020)

crowd my thoughts with love  

don't worry bout my broken heart  
In my chest, wherein my best,  colors bleed out all of my fragile parts  






Nataly said:


> Almost all states in US have cancelled schools for some period of time


My brothers school down here just got cancelled for a week. 

AND everyone's buying up toilet paper for odd ass fucking reasons


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, theres no way to win. Acting and not acting has its burdens. I don't know about other school districts but my school district back home are switching to full online starting monday. They already give laptops and tablets to students so, it was already integrated before this crisis.
> 
> It's definitely less stressful and easier since classes are online but thats only for me. I'm in my last semester so I have all my requirements finished so all my classes are jokes. Thats not the case for others though who are taking classes that need sort of need physical instruction. I'm sure teachers will make the exams a little easier but not all teachers are reasonable. Overall though, most people around campus seem happy and look like they're starting summer break early.


At times like these, I hope the government has people's interest as a top priority (more like economical and change of world distributor interests, of course) and will take measurements to keep people safe. Keep a good and positive attitude and good things will still come out of it as in studying online from home and having less stress on your shoulders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> At times like these, I hope the government has people's interest as a top priority (more like economical and change of world distributor interests, of course) and will take measurements to keep people safe. Keep a good and positive attitude and good things will still come out of it as in studying online from home and having less stress on your shoulders.


Have you watched trumps emergency broadcast about this shit? Dude was trying not to die on live tv. He got it bad


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> My brothers school down here just got cancelled for a week.
> 
> AND everyone's buying up toilet paper for odd ass fucking reasons


More and more states cancel schools together. OH yesterday or today, FL is on the way, from what I am aware.
And hey, better safe than sorry or skeptical, as I say. Be prepared and this shit has got nothing on us! 
I went to the beach early in the afternoon today just to have a piece of mind. Judging by almost no parking spots available, I wouldn't say people care too much about what's going on here. But I also went to several stores today and saw people getting extremely annoyed and fighting. That is crazy.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Have you watched trumps emergency broadcast about this shit? Dude was trying not to die on live tv. He got it bad


I was in the car driving but I was listening to it on the radio in case he says 'Guys, we are on the lockdown, we are fucked.' 
I watched some clips online after that, his speeches lately are just like reading from the script and not hiding it.


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Have you watched trumps emergency broadcast about this shit? Dude was trying not to die on live tv. He got it bad


Have you seen what Boris said to the nation in UK?
There wasn't a worst moment to get out from the euro zone since now they will not get any help for it, or rather not as much as other might receive I suppose


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

People legit had gas mask in publix today. Well some and people wrecking food as well...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm not even in a sick area.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> More and more states cancel schools together. OH yesterday or today, FL is on the way, from what I am aware.
> And hey, better safe than sorry or skeptical, as I say. Be prepared and this shit has got nothing on us!
> I went to the beach early in the afternoon today just to have a piece of mind. Judging by almost no parking spots available, I wouldn't say people care too much about what's going on here. But I also went to several stores today and saw people getting extremely annoyed and fighting. That is crazy.


Fl man hure.


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> People legit had gas mask in publix today. Well some and people wrecking food as well...


Yeah here we gotta have a  declaration written and signed that certify and allow us to move around for different reasons , like going to the market to buy food for instead..one person per family max and i myself today I had to wait outside on a wait on line becouse only 4 max five person per turn was allowed to get in...my grandma days that not even in the was time it was like that!
By the way have you read around about some interesting coincidence like the numbers of black death in the 1720, 1820 the colera, 1920 , the Spanish flu, and now this!
Also Google Silvia brown who was a medium that died in the 2013 and apparently made a perfect prediction  back in the 2006 in one of her book who was supposedly based on same translations and interpretation of Nostradamus ryhimes!?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

@Redline You are in Italy, correct? The number of deaths in Italy has increased by 25 % in one day.
Stay safe there and take care of yourself and your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Redline You are in Italy, correct? The number of deaths in Italy have increased by 25 % in one day.
> Stay safe there and take care of yourself and your family.


Yep..thanks Nataly, I will


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah here we gotta have a  declaration written and signed that certify and allow us to move around for different reasons , like going to the market to buy food for instead..one person per family max and i myself today I had to wait outside on a wait on line becouse only 4 max five person per turn was allowed to get in...my grandma days that not even in the was time it was like that!
> By the way have you read around about some interesting coincidence like the numbers of black death in the 1720, 1820 the colera, 1920 , the Spanish flu, and now this!
> Also Google Silvia brown who was a medium that died in the 2013 and apparently made a perfect prediction  back in the 2006 in one of her book who was supposedly based on same translations and interpretation of Nostradamus ryhimes!?


Yeah it's kinda something..:/


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah here we gotta have a  declaration written and signed that certify and allow us to move around for different reasons , like going to the market to buy food for instead..one person per family max and i myself today I had to wait outside on a wait on line becouse only 4 max five person per turn was allowed to get in...my grandma days that not even in the was time it was like that!
> By the way have you read around about some interesting coincidence like the numbers of black death in the 1720, 1820 the colera, 1920 , the Spanish flu, and now this!
> Also Google Silvia brown who was a medium that died in the 2013 and apparently made a perfect prediction  back in the 2006 in one of her book who was supposedly based on same translations and interpretation of Nostradamus ryhimes!?


Be safe and keep Italians alive.


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

Ppl raiding stores when there is nothing yet is just dumb and selfish


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Redline You are in Italy, correct? The number of deaths in Italy has increased by 25 % in one day.
> Stay safe there and take care of yourself and your family.


Don't remind  him how many people are dying in Italy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ppl raiding stores when there is nothing yet is just dumb and selfish



Where at?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't remind  him how many people are dying in Italy.


I was just so shocked after hearing that


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Where at?


Everywhere like ppl buying in bulks and stuff

This will make these product price increases and so many problems smh


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ppl raiding stores when there is nothing yet is just dumb and selfish


Some are stealing toilet paper from the restrooms. Florida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Some are stealing toilet paper from the restrooms. Florida.




Why ppl gotta be like that !


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

The panic really does not bring out the best in people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Some are stealing toilet paper from the restrooms. Florida.


Please....if it is Florida they are stealing it from people's houses. Or straight from the truck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Everywhere like ppl buying in bulks and stuff
> 
> This will make these product price increases and so many problems smh



I thought you meant raiding......raiding.


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> The panic really does not bring out the best in people


It only bring the best out of who don't...panic lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought you meant raiding......raiding.


From bathrooms sometimes.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why ppl gotta be like that !


I know.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 13, 2020)

More than the testing, I think it is important that people stay isolated at home for a while. Actual fatality rate is minuscule, and that too among young people,  it is even smaller. No need to panic and impact on other's fears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> It only bring the best out of who don't...panic lol


This.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought you meant raiding......raiding.


Sorry my English isn't the best I guess


----------



## Ren. (Mar 14, 2020)

@Redline , @Lurker, @GANDO , @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline , @Lurker, @GANDO , @DeVision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sorry my English isn't the best I guess


Neither is mine. You said it correctly. I just thought it was the other more smash and grab kind.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey @Mickey Mouse how about you make the finals tomorrow?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse how about you make the finals tomorrow?



 I will......I will make it tomorrow..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse how about you make the finals tomorrow?


It's time for us to dominate again. 


Lemme practice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's time for us to dominate again.
> 
> 
> Lemme practice.


Still got it. 

Top top tier baby.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's time for us to dominate again.
> 
> 
> Lemme practice.



How do you do it ffs?
@Mickey Mouse can this one count as initial?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Still got it.
> 
> Top top tier baby.



Inb4 I throw a 97


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

I am excited to see the finals


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How do you do it ffs?


 




DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse can this one count as initial?


Yes.


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

also can we have another game this week too ?


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

I am wishing all the luck and some more to @DeVision coz team needs it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> also can we have another game this week too ?


I have another game in mind that is waaaaayyyyyy more simpler. But I would like to see another @Silver match up again. Zoro vs Law came down to the wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> also can we have another game this week too ?


Maybe one of @Silver's games. We aren't on a break and too many games make the section cramped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have another game in mind that is waaaaayyyyyy more simpler. But I would like to see another @Silver match up again. Zoro vs Law came down to the wire.


I didn't think this game was complicated, I liked strategizing and the other stuff 
it was truly fun so looking forward to the next game


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> I am wishing all the luck and some more to @DeVision coz team needs it.



I don't need luck. I have Mob, Light, Shiba and Shrike. My brothers. 

(I have UB, Mystic, Nataly, Skylar, Ludi and .... nah, the last one ( @MasterBeast ) I don't know what to say about.. )


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

good luck @MasterBeast in the next game  kidd fans for the win


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't need luck. I have Mob, Light, Shiba and Shrike. My brothers.


 





DeVision said:


> the last one ( @MasterBeast ) I don't know what to say about.. )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

The OL feels a bit cramped for holding contests and games on top of the usual manga discussions. When I started to host games frequently I was the only one to do it for almost a year. But with many becoming interested in playing and hosting games now it's worth to consider a subsection exclusively for One Piece games, events and the like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beast (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> good luck @MasterBeast in the next game  kidd fans for the win


Thanks, me and dice games have never that compatible, even in real life. Smh


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Thanks, me and dice games have never that compatible, even in real life. Smh



Inb4 you win this for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Btw. I got (almost) all of the members I wanted. That's why I know our whole team without looking it up.


----------



## Beast (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 you win this for us.


 

You... you want me to roll?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You... you want me to roll?



I'll probably give everyone a chance again.. I mean it's not funny just to be a pawn in the game. I wouldn't like it if I were in a team, never to roll or play..

So I'm doing a favor to the person who's dissing me all the time. Yes, I'm looking at you @Mickey Mouse !


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Masterbeast is a Marine that's why things not going well for him in a pirate game


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> Masterbeast is a Marine that's why things not going well for him in a pirate game



Garp's a bigger pirate than all of those wannabe's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll probably give everyone a chance again.. I mean it's not funny just to be a pawn in the game. I wouldn't like it if I were in a team, never to roll or play..
> 
> So I'm doing a favor to the person who's dissing me all the time. Yes, I'm looking at you @Mickey Mouse !


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll battle you. 3vs3 (100sided dice). Come on!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll battle you too. Go!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The OL feels a bit cramped for holding contests and games on top of the usual manga discussions. When I started to host games frequently I was the only one to do it for almost a year. But with many becoming interested in playing and hosting games now it's worth to consider a subsection exclusively for One Piece games, events and the like.



Maybe like 1 game. Week in that section or something like that. Or we should just slow down on games/contests.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll battle you. 3vs3 (100sided dice). Come on!


Let's do one quick. We each roll 100sided dice, 5 times, the one with the higher amount wins. 

OK? 

Just to flex on these losers who didn't make it to the finals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Let's do one quick. We each roll 100sided dice, 5 times, the one with the higher amount wins.
> 
> OK?
> 
> Just to flex on these losers who didn't make it to the finals



Do it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Here I go. 

Pocket knife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do it.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Here I go.
> 
> Pocket knife


The third one could have been better, but eh. Let's see you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll battle you too. Go!


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just to flex on these losers who didn't make it to the finals


what do u mean bich ?  


@Flame make sure to beat them


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> what do u mean bich ?
> 
> 
> @Flame make sure to beat them


They already lost in the last match. Only formalities remain in the finals


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge evo:




Scared? 


Nana said:


> what do u mean bich ?
> 
> 
> @Flame make sure to beat them



Like Flame could beat anyone. XD


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Like Flame could beat anyone. XD


@Flame DeV doubting u make sure to prove him wrong  your pride and reputation is on the line


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flame DeV doubting u make sure to prove him wrong  your pride and reputation is on the line



Who's side you're on?
Tell her @Skylar ..

@Flame you going down bro.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe like 1 game. Week in that section or something like that. Or we should just slow down on games/contests.


We could make a thread asking the section how they feel about it and if there's demand for a subsection. As you know I only hosted games during a break week when not much was going on.

Too many games and we lessen actual series discussion. Majority of the OL regulars aren't interested in games.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> We could make a thread asking the section how they feel about it and if there's demand for a subsection. As you know I only hosted games during a break week when not much was going on.
> 
> Too many games and we lessen actual series discussion. Majority of the OL regulars aren't interested in games.



That's a good idea.
Maybe have some games and hosts in store, so the OL can vote once a break period is there.
The hosts put themselfs out if they can host that week. If not, they're not an vote-option.
We could even pin the games that can repeat (hunger games for example).

Do it Kin.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's a good idea.
> Maybe have some games and hosts in store, so the OL can vote once a break period is there.
> The hosts put themselfs out if they can host that week. If not, they're not an vote-option.
> We could even pin the games that can repeat (hunger games for example).
> ...


I meant asking how you feel about games and if a subsection makes sense lol

Don't want to make things overly complicated by voting who should host. It's a nice change that people are more eager to host now so that I'm not needed anymore.

Maybe a OL convo poll at best to get back to your idea.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I meant asking how you feel about games and if a subsection makes sense lol
> 
> Don't want to make things overly complicated by voting who should host. It's a nice change that people are more eager to host now so that I'm not needed anymore.
> 
> Maybe a OL convo poll at best to get back to your idea.



I got you, but at one point we had like 2-3 hosts. Maybe they can post their games. And OL votes what game they would like to play. 
Shouldn't be that complicated.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I got you, but at one point we had like 2-3 hosts. Maybe they can post their games. And OL votes what game they would like to play.
> Shouldn't be that complicated.


Sure, a poll in the OL convo. Not a separate thread to vote on something as trivial as that


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sure, a poll in the OL convo. Not a separate thread to vote on something as trivial as that



I don't think all of them visit the convo..

But then again, that is favorable for regulars like me.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I meant asking how you feel about games and if a subsection makes sense lol
> 
> Don't want to make things overly complicated by voting who should host. It's a nice change that people are more eager to host now so that I'm not needed anymore.
> 
> Maybe a OL convo poll at best to get back to your idea.



A long time ago i suggested opening a 'social' kind of section for games and Fcs. It wasn't met with approval - so i am glad if it's possible to give it a chance.

@Mickey Mouse Supes, i don't think limiting games is a good approach at all. It takes away from the section, but as Kinjin said, many ppl aren't interested in games. So it would be thr best to separate them, if bmx is to give the ok.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Shrike said:


> A long time ago i suggested opening a 'social' kind of section for games and Fcs. It wasn't met with approval - so i am glad if it's possible to give it a chance.
> 
> @Mickey Mouse Supes, i don't think limiting games is a good approach at all. It takes away from the section, but as Kinjin said, many ppl aren't interested in games. So it would be thr best to separate them, if bmx is to give the ok.


Yeah, I remember.

If by bmx you mean mbxx he doesn't have to give the ok or be involved at all.


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

I was wondering why there isn't a forum games section before  

I would like it  a place to chill


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

France is under emergency state as in italia from tonight. 

Everything will be cancelled/blocked/stopped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

who got discord in here ?

The only one who I talked too in discords are flame Dark and Acno


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

i do


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> who got discord in here ?
> 
> The only one who I talked too in discords are flame Dark and Acno





girafarig said:


> i do


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Shush.


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> who got discord in here ?
> 
> The only one who I talked too in discords are flame Dark and Acno


Wanna make a server ?  


Mariko said:


> France is under emergency state as in italia from tonight.
> 
> Everything will be cancelled/blocked/stopped.


I hope u guys stay safe and for it to get better for everyone .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> Wanna make a server ?
> 
> I hope u guys stay safe and for it to get better for everyone .


Discord would kill the activity here


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Discord would kill the activity here


 not necessarily


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

kinjin has a point. however... the r/onepiece server is a real snoozefest so idk


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> kinjin has a point. however... the r/onepiece server is a real snoozefest so idk


I hate big servers I remember joining and never got interested and left .. 

Also discussing on discord is boring 
I use it mostly for chatting


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

yes. that's what it's good for

however, on this forum (any forum, really), you can have threads where people theorize, analyze various manga chapters, post source material etc... these threads can be found, you can add something yourself if it's worth adding etc. how would you find that stuff on some discord channel like [HASHTAG]#general[/HASHTAG] or [HASHTAG]#manga[/HASHTAG]?

edit: i'm not a battledome regular but good luck transporting something like that to discord

edit2: though i doubt gled had such ambitious plans anyway


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Might seem random but I appreciate your recent activity @girafarig @neonlight


----------



## Lurko (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Might seem random but I appreciate your revent activity @girafarig @neonlight


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

no it doesn't seem random. i'd very surprised if you didn't appreciate it


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> I was wondering why there isn't a forum games section before
> 
> I would like it  a place to chill


As a permanent resident of forum games sections, I think it would be great if there’s one here


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Might seem random but I appreciate your recent activity @girafarig @neonlight



@Gledania has been around for a while tbh


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> no it doesn't seem random. i'd very surprised if you didn't appreciate it


Stantler > Girafarig


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

stantler is cool too, but girafarig is better imo.

that being said, i got a shiny jingle bell stantler in pokemon go last christmas - now that's one awesome pokemon!


----------



## Patrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Stantler and Girafarig were both pretty forgettable imo.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

@Kinjin

look at this magnificent creature:





Patrick said:


> Stantler and Girafarig were both pretty forgettable imo.



i'm going to pretend i didn't hear this


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

I had a Stantler in one of my SS runs whereas I never added a Girafarig to my team.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Gen 2 is my favorite so I have no idea why you like the lamest ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

thankfully, you can have thousands of pokemon in pokemon go. no need to limit oneself


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Gen 2 is my favorite so I have no idea why you like the lamest ones


Heracross is probably my favourite. I tend to like standalone Pokémon for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

i'm not naming my favorite ones lest patrick calls them lame


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

Is Pokémon go still a thing


----------



## Patrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Heracross is great.

Try me @girafarig


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

i think so. i have fewer colleagues than pogo homies

@Patrick

no. you're going to hurt my feelings (pokemon is srs business!) and i'm already heartbroken as it is

edit: shiba knows. idk if he remembers, but he knows


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm not naming my favorite ones lest patrick calls them lame



Munchlax, 
Snorlax, 
Teddiursa,
Ursaring, 
Pancham, 
Pangoro, 
Stufful, 
Bewear, 
Beartic


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

the funny thing is, i don't like bears. i don't like any of the bear pokemon, either

edit: had anybody told me 2 weeks ago that i'll be sporting a bear avatar, i would have called bs


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the funny thing is, i don't like bears


 What’s wrong with bears? 

Bears are the best animals


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

Kiui said:


> What’s wrong with bears?
> 
> Bears are the best animals


He will soon be a believer of bears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

no way. bears are mindless killing machines. like sharks but on land

now hedgehogs, on the other hand...


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> He will soon be a believer of bears


Yes. I will show him the greatness of bears. 


@girafarig _bear_ with me a little, I’ll convince you that bears are the best in a few minutes


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

i'm not a he and you won't be convincing me of anything, buddy


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm not a he and you won't be convincing me of anything, buddy


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> no way. bears are mindless killing machines. like sharks but on land
> 
> now hedgehogs, on the other hand...


Bears are as much a killing machine as ants are. The only difference is our perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm not a he and you won't be convincing me of anything, buddy


Your odds of beating flame for gled is even lower now


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Bears are as much a killing machine as ants are. The only difference is our perspective.



i don't care


MrPopo said:


> Your odds of beating flame for gled is even lower now



i know. it's something i thought about before i posted that. but hiding stuff is for sissies

edit: if i'm going to win gled's heart, i'll do it by being my ever-so-dashing self


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't care
> 
> 
> i know. it's something i thought about before i posted that. but hiding stuff is for sissies


Wait is Gledania really gay , I was just shit posting


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

i wouldn't know, now would i?


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm not a he and you won't be convincing me of anything, buddy


alright sis, here you go:
Bears just wanna be treated like us humans









*Spoiler*: _they join polish armies_ 



(search up Wojtek aka best bear) 







*Spoiler*: _They get discriminated against_ 



Meet Kumamon:

He tried to become torch-*bearer* for 2020 Olympics but this happened:





BTW, go sign this petition: 


And finally, my personal favourite Bear:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bear Grylls 




*Source: *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

@Kiui 

i'll rep you for all the hard work tomorrow

that being said,


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Kiui
> 
> i'll rep you for all the hard work tomorrow
> 
> that being said,


don't waste your time repping me. I don't even know what that does. Instead, go sign that petition  

# justiceforkumamon


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Kiui said:


> alright sis, here you go:
> Bears just wanna be treated like us humans
> 
> 
> ...


You make a compelling argument.


----------



## Kiemi (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You make a compelling argument.


thanks, this is _bearly_ anything.

There's too much bears greatness that I haven't shown yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

@Patrick are you a star like that dude Patrick in spong bob ???


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Kiui said:


> alright sis, here you go:
> Bears just wanna be treated like us humans
> 
> 
> ...


u forgot the most important thing as to what make bears great .....

it is none other than *Seulgibear <3*


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> edit: if i'm going to win gled's heart, i'll do it by being my ever-so-dashing self


you can have it, i ain't gonna stop u


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

it's not a matter of you stopping someone, flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who's side you're on?
> Tell her @Skylar ..
> 
> @Flame you going down bro.





Nana said:


> @Flame DeV doubting u make sure to prove him wrong  your pride and reputation is on the line


How come you're betraying us with Flame sis? 

(whatever he offered to get you on his side, we can double it )


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh so it's @Flame's team vs us.  

I can honestly say that now I am happy no matter who wins. 


Top 2 brah 



Still gonna win though.


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Skylar said:


> How come you're betraying us with Flame sis?
> 
> (whatever he offered to get you on his side, we can double it )


if anything I feel betrayed for u saying u are a team
u forgot about Red Velet already ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Skylar said:


> How come you're betraying us with Flame sis?
> 
> (whatever he offered to get you on his side, we can double it )





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh so it's @Flame's team vs us.
> 
> I can honestly say that now I am happy no matter who wins.
> 
> ...


not my team bruh i'm bein held captive  

make sure to slice and dice


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> not my team bruh i'm bein held captive
> 
> make sure to slice and dice





We, the Mihawk chads will win you back, worry not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> if anything I feel betrayed for u saying u are a team
> u forgot about Red Velet already ?





Red Velet is forever in my heart


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Red Velet is forever in my heart


that's the face of liar ... 

but ok


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

@girafarig change your ava please I keep thinking you’re Gled


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> not my team bruh i'm bein held captive
> 
> make sure to slice and dice



Don't worry, we'll release you from captivity once we win your entire team over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> if anything I feel betrayed for u saying u are a team
> u forgot about Red Velet already ?



Don't be jelly. She's mine now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Will we get @Flame on our team?
>50 yes
<50 no


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Will we get @Flame to out team?
> >50 yes
> <50 no


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't be jelly. She's mine now.


I am not jelly I am surprised everyone moved on from our team fastly


well good for u guys I guess


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Will we get @Flame on our team?
> >50 yes
> <50 no


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

@Patrick Are you or not Patrick the star ? Answer


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Ryuuma push shusui deep on Mihawk's anus.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

for you dice throwing enthusiasts (or those who like gambling/betting...i'm not naming any names)

i suggest you check out kaiji. it's as good an anime as death note.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ryuuma push shusui deep in my anus.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not jelly I am surprised everyone moved on from our team fastly
> 
> 
> well good for u guys I guess



S-sis...


----------



## Shrike (Mar 14, 2020)

Gled are you high as a kite?


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


>



Stop with the photoshop bruh


----------



## Lurko (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ryuuma push shusui deep on Mihawk's anus.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> or those who like gambling/betting..


That's me. 




girafarig said:


> i suggest you check out kaiji. it's as good an anime as death note.


For real? DN is my favourite one. I doubt it will top it. 





Gledania said:


> Ryuuma push shusui deep on Mihawk's anus.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Stop with the photoshop bruh


what photoshop bruh?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

Ryuuma > Mihawk.

And @Patrick is a sea Star.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's me.
> 
> 
> 
> For real? DN is my favourite one.* I doubt it will top it. *



it won't. but it's fantastic+same composer for the soundtrack


----------



## Lurko (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> what photoshop bruh?


You know.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> it won't. but it's fantastic+same composer for the soundtrack


Aye, I'll check it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Stop with *the photoshop *bruh



*i* would never do anything like this. just sayin'


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko



Wut?

Yes, both Shiba and Gled are gay, what's the problem? 

They're cute tbh.

In a different style. 

Being gay in 2020 isn't an issue.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Wait is Gledania really gay , I was just shit posting



I'm not. Don't listen to @Shiba D. Inu or @Flame .

Just false rumors


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 14, 2020)

but can we listen to mariko?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm not. Don't listen to @Shiba D. Inu or @Flame .
> 
> Just false rumors


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Gled are you high as a kite?



Props to whoever moved my post here to see this fuckery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Being gay in 2020 isn't an issue.


Unless you are in living in a country where a religion decides the law.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but can we listen to mariko?



Does it matter actually?

Are you gay?

Are you mom gay?

Are your dog gay?

No need to answer, cause nobody care. 

Ppl do whatever they want with their ass.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Go back to 1587 , we're not in Flatland anymore.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2020)

Don't do space cake guys


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


>



Stop bullying Gled.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Does it matter actually?
> 
> Are you gay?
> 
> ...


Till about few years back I didn't even hear the word 'gay'.
When I first understood its meaning I just couldn't grasp that it is even possible. Later I came to acknowledge that that is the way creation is meant to be.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Till about few years back I didn't even hear the word 'gay'.
> When I first understood its meaning I just couldn't grasp that it is even possible. Later I came to acknowledge that that is the way creation is meant to be.



Ok you're gay.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok you're gay.


U understood


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Stop bullying Gled.





Gledania said:


> Thank you Marie





Mariko said:


> Ok you're gay.



which is it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

Funny how ppl are hiding their gayness on a manga forum.

Do you think we'll call your mom to tell it?

I shared pics of my ass and way more (I'm a porn star on google), and mom still thinks I go to church every sunday.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I shared pics of my ass and way more, and mom still thinks I go to church every sunday.


Are they mutually exclusive


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Are they mutually exclusive



For my mama yes


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> For my mama yes


Catholics


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> Till about few years back I didn't even hear the word 'gay'.
> When I first understood its meaning I just couldn't grasp that it is even possible. Later I came to acknowledge that that is the way creation is meant to be.



Where do you live?


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Where do you live?


India


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

neonlight said:


> India



Fair enough parts of Africa where I’m from aren’t so accommodating either


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Fair enough parts of Africa where I’m from aren’t so accommodating either


Where are you from bruv?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 14, 2020)

My siblings came and delivered food provisions to me.  I feel so loved and blessed  But there was a stranger there with them in the car so it felt awkward and weird for me cause I couldn't express myself fully in front of strangers.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Where are you from bruv?



Zambia


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Zambia


My African brother!


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> My African brother!



Ayy love to see it Which parts have you emerged from?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Ayy love to see it Which parts have you emerged from?


Nigeria. South-East


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Nigeria. South-East



Do you live there? Haven’t been back to Zambia  in 7 years


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Fair enough parts of Africa where I’m from aren’t so accommodating either


In India, the question is not whether it is accommodated or not, but it is just not talked about. I have not seen any active boycott/phobia towards it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Do you live there? Haven’t been back to Zambia  in 7 years


I've been in the states since 2005 but I do visit. I assume you're in the UK based on your flag?


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I've been in the states since 2005 but I do visit. I assume you're in the UK based on your flag?



Yeah I’ve been living in Nottingham for 19 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Yeah I’ve been living in Nottingham for 19 years


I can't wait to visit again once I'm done with school and my entrance examination in june. Whenever I go back, I feel like never leaving. The U.S. is very dull in comparison at least to me. How do you like it compared to the UK. I know for me, some things are way better here than back home but in terms of fun and atmosphere, I prefer back home. Everything and everyone is far more easy going and people are generally more cheerful and lively.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Where the beautiful people at?
I said where the beautiful people at?
Beautiful people clap your hands
Freaky people clap your hands
Geeky people clap your hands
Everybody clap your hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

This is great. Can't be forced to walk when theres no ceremony.


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

It's show timeeeee !
Now since you are all home washing your hands more then usual you can are all welcome to shit post and spice up the Davy back fight for good! It's gonna be fun...just remember, whatever I will say, I am joking around...catch you later


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2020)

Mob x Shiba >> Mob x Gled

stay mad


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's show timeeeee !
> Now since you are all home washing your hands more then usual you can are all welcome to shit post and scope up the fact back fight for good! It's gonna be fun...just remember, whatever I will say, I am joking around...catch you later


----------



## Mob (Mar 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mob x Shiba >> Mob x Gled
> 
> stay mad


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

Africa is the roots of af all,  an absolute Beauty Of a continent,  sadly exploited by the same country you both are living now,  but even italy did his part,  like france and spain... Anyway...  I have lived in egipt for a year,  tough but beautiful place also
Ps.. We have a famous saying thattellsus italian that we lhave some Annibal blood   within us and thats. Why a lot of italians have dark skin and darkeyes,  like myself,  after  months back there in egipt people just thought i was on of them lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

Yammyyyyy thats a nice Diavola i see there...   Let me tell you if you were here, assuming you. Are the beautiful. Naughty girl i imagine,  we would have shut ourself up for a month and live the old school roman emperors life...with food wine and confort all over the Place,  including a lot of sex at least tree time per with you should be enough, scorpion here lol,  i suppose after a first week on training we can improve performance by far and last longer and do it better too.. Obviusly.... Ehheheheh
Lmaoooooo


----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yammyyyyy thats a nice Diavola i see there...   Let me tell you if you were here, assuming you. Are the beautiful. Naughty girl i imagine,  we would have shut ourself up for a month and live the old school roman emperors life...with food wine and confort all over the Place,  including a lot of sex at least tree time per with you should be enough, scorpion here lol,  i suppose after a first week on training we can improve performance by far and last longer and do it better too.. Obviusly.... Ehheheheh
> Lmaoooooo



Ok, but what about eating on the little table that comes on top of the pizza?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yammyyyyy thats a nice Diavola i see there...   Let me tell you if you were here, assuming you. Are the beautiful. Naughty girl i imagine,  we would have shut ourself up for a month and live the old school roman emperors life...with food wine and confort all over the Place,  including a lot of sex at least tree time per with you should be enough, scorpion here lol,  i suppose after a first week on training we can improve performance by far and last longer and do it better too.. Obviusly.... Ehheheheh
> Lmaoooooo



Where does this come from?


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok, but what about eating on the little table that comes on top of the pizza?


Tha can be done too with 10 kilogrammes of flour lol...but I dont have a big enough oven to bake it so big damn! XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Tha can be done too with 10 kilogrammes of flour lol...but I dont have a big enough oven to bake it so big damn! XD



Find the oven, I'll find the lubricant (and the little table).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yammyyyyy thats a nice Diavola i see there...   Let me tell you if you were here, assuming you. Are the beautiful. Naughty girl i imagine,  we would have shut ourself up for a month and live the old school roman emperors life...with food wine and confort all over the Place,  including a lot of sex at least tree time per with you should be enough, scorpion here lol,  i suppose after a first week on training we can improve performance by far and last longer and do it better too.. Obviusly.... Ehheheheh
> Lmaoooooo



^ Zoro haters


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Africa is the roots of af all,  an absolute Beauty Of a continent,  sadly exploited by the same country you both are living now,  but even italy did his part,  like france and spain... Anyway...  I have lived in egipt for a year,  tough but beautiful place also
> Ps.. We have a famous saying thattellsus italian that we lhave some Annibal blood   within us and thats. Why a lot of italians have dark skin and darkeyes,  like myself,  after  months back there in egipt people just thought i was on of them lol



Bruh how many countries have you lived in? 

Redline of 1000 countries


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bruh how many countries have you lived in?
> 
> Redline of 1000 countries


Let's see ..one, Two, tree,four five and six!
Italy included
So England , France, Spain, Greece , egipt , oh yeah and also Mexico but only half a year


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

if any of you are interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> if any of you are interested


The Irish Fest? Have fun up there ! Love Irish people


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

@Kinjin Life always throws you curveballs Kizaru!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Life always throws you curveballs Kizaru!



Awesome ava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 15, 2020)

Sup folk 


Oh noo don't be shhyyyy  
You don't have to go blindddd  
Hold meeeeeee, thrill meeeeeee  
Kiss meeeeeee, Kill meeeeeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Good song. XD

I'm good. How about you? Did you figured your troubles out yet?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Life always throws you curveballs Kizaru!


Amazing avy. The artist makes dope stuff.


----------



## Soca (Mar 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good song. XD


I know right? Bout to post kiss from a rose next 



DeVision said:


> I'm good. How about you?


Sweet. I'm ok. Shit is starting to shut down over here. Everything from schools to churches now 

What's y'all situations? 



DeVision said:


> Did you figured your troubles out yet?


No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Mar 15, 2020)

Wow total lockdown in the Netherlands. Everything closed for at least 3 weeks starting one hour ago. They literally only gave a 30 minute heads up that everything was shutting down. Madness on the roads with everyone trying to get some last minute supplies. Needless to say it was very busy at the coffeeshop.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> I know right? Bout to post kiss from a rose next



You know your stuff. 



Soca said:


> Sweet. I'm ok. Shit is starting to shut down over here. Everything from schools to churches now
> 
> What's y'all situations?



Similar. The Town Hall (my workplace) is closed off for people from tomorrow on. And schools, kindergartens and so on too.
There are known people who got sick who were in the Town in the last few days, so it's possible we'll be shut down too.
But this f*cking virus fu*ked up my Easter plans. I was supposed to go home for 10 days. 


Soca said:


> No


----------



## Soca (Mar 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know your stuff.


Indeed. I learned it was about coke a while ago tho 



DeVision said:


> Similar. The Town Hall (my workplace) is closed off for people from tomorrow on. And schools, kindergartens and so on too.
> There are known people who got sick who were in the Town in the last few days, so it's possible we'll be shut down too.
> But this f*cking virus fu*ked up my Easter plans. I was supposed to go home for 10 days.



What plans? Clubbin n stuff? For easter? You're supposed to chill out n eat chocolate eggs 



DeVision said:


>






Patrick said:


> Wow total lockdown in the Netherlands. Everything closed for at least 3 weeks starting one hour ago. They literally only gave a 30 minute heads up that everything was shutting down. Madness on the roads with everyone trying to get some last minute supplies. Needless to say it was very busy at the coffeeshop.


Well make sure if you're going to the grocery bring a bat or something to fight off the people grabbing for toilet paper


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Indeed. I learned it was about coke a while ago tho



How do they say: Better late than never? XD



Soca said:


> What plans? Clubbin n stuff? For easter? You're supposed to chill out n eat chocolate eggs




My goal was to see my family and friends. Screw clubbin.


Soca said:


>



It's gonna be okay.


----------



## Soca (Mar 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How do they say: Better late than never? XD


BAH

I'm gonna keep pretending it's about love tho 


DeVision said:


> My goal was to see my family and friends. Screw clubbin.


Ok just checking. Never know with you kids these days


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> BAH
> 
> I'm gonna keep pretending it's about love tho



Who says it isn't? Addicts have feelings too, you know? XD



Soca said:


> Ok just checking. Never know with you kids these days



Not even 2 months older than me, and already lecturing me. Damnit.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Let's see ..one, Two, tree,four five and six!
> Italy included
> So England , France, Spain, Greece , egipt , oh yeah and also Mexico but only half a year



Could make this into a manga version


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

@DeVision you've finally returned to a Rihanna ava ey?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

It's so much work slapping down Linlin downplayers and haters but someone has to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

stay strong, buddy


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's so much work slapping down Linlin downplayers and haters but someone has to do it.


It's too much time to argue with ppl just rate them and call it a day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's so much work slapping down Linlin downplayers and haters but someone has to do it.


Your biggest enemy is Oda.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> It's too much time to argue with ppl just rate them and call it a day


It's the weekend so it's cool. I usually don't argue but I sometimes get bursts of energy to do so. Also, I've been warned for rating people too much. I wonder who snitched on me.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Your biggest enemy is Oda.


Oda adores Linlin. It's why she's going to be in 3 straight arcs.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> It's too much time to argue with ppl just troll them and call it a day



fify


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oda adores Linlin.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

oda is keeping her around because somebody has to take the L


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

After what happened with Kaido seems like Oda hates the yonkos  not only linlin


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

absolutely. kaido's purpose is to be humiliated as well


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Taking L's builds character not that She's ever taken any. I'll be enjoying my panels of Linlin in Wano, Elbalf and the final war while you reminisce of Mohawk and his irrelevancy and his baboon friends.

Do you know that Flampe has more screentime than Mohawk?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

i'm not surprised. hawkeye has no personality. oda's not an idiot to waste precious panel time on him

edit: at least BM has some personality, i'll give you that. in this respect, she>kaido and mihawk


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

I am staying up late so give me a good anime to watch plz
Preferably between 12 to 24 episodes 



Genre can be drama but not boring or something like smart mc smart plot etc


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> absolutely. kaido's purpose is to be humiliated as well





Nana said:


> After what happened with Kaido seems like Oda hates the yonkos  not only linlin



No top tier is immune from being humiliated for the sake of plot. Mihawk got stalled by a windows operation system. 
Admirals can't kill a pre-ts Luffy with all 3 standing in front of him. 
Shanks lost his arm to a fish
Sakazuki is treated like a dog by the Gorosei.
Kuzan is a Hobo
Kizaru is a dumb stoner.
Fuji got trashed by Luffy and got put in a wheelchair by Sabo and Vet level Rev Commanders. 

The list goes on.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am staying up late so give me a good anime to watch plz
> Preferably between 12 to 24 episodes
> 
> 
> ...


Have you watched Erased?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's the weekend so it's cool. I usually don't argue but I sometimes get bursts of energy to do so. Also, I've been warned for rating people too much. *I wonder who snitched on me*.



oh that's an easy one


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> seems like Oda hates the yonkos


 

He likes Shanks and WB though. 

It's the trash that he doesn't like 
  =  








RossellaFiamingo said:


> while Mohawk will you reminisce of Mohawk and his irrelevancy and his baboon friends.
> 
> Do you know that Flampe has more screentime than Mohawk?


Low tier bait.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No top tier is immune from being humiliated for the sake of plot. Mihawk got stalled by a windows operation system.
> Admirals can't kill a pre-ts Luffy with all 3 standing in front of him.
> Shanks lost his arm to a fish
> Sakazuki is treated like a dog by the Gorosei.
> ...



and this is why i love OP. you can tell right away who all the suckers are!

nana, have you watched serial experiments lain? or paranoia agent? or baccano? or kaiji?


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Have you watched Erased?


Nope  is it good and what it is about ?



RossellaFiamingo said:


> .
> *Fuji got trashed by Luffy and got put in a wheelchair by Sabo and Vet level Rev Commanders.
> 
> The list goes on*.


..... dude give me the shit you smoking


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> He likes Shanks and WB though.
> 
> It's the trash that he doesn't like
> =
> ...


He made Shanks meme tho with his snitching



girafarig said:


> and this is why i love OP. you just know immediately who all the suckers are!
> 
> nana, have you watched serial experiments lain? or paranoia agent? or baccano? or kaiji?


No never tried any of them, can u pick the best ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

and the fish. never forget the fish!


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and the fish. never forget the fish!


Lord of the coast



Top 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> He made Shanks meme tho with his snitching





Still better than how he treats Linlin. 


And I am sure there's a reasonable explanation for what Shanks has done and will do.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

King vs Big Meme is even funnier in the anime:


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Still better than how he treats Linlin.
> 
> 
> And I am sure there's a reasonable explanation for what Shanks has done and will do.


I know .. I am just trolling ..


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope  is it good and what it is about ?
> 
> 
> ..... dude give me the shit you smoking


it's very good. It's about a guy who is sent back to the past to help prevent a murder of one of the kids from his elementary school. I don't want to spoil more but it's very good. It's only 12 episodes one of my favorite animes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo 

serious question: how do you justify the way BM treats her kids and partners? like, i can see liking the character for the interesting fruit, somewhat colorful peronality, even the funny design...but, like, she's just...not good family? she's with judge, rather than WB when it comes to parenthood/'parenthood'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I know .. I am just trolling ..


I know. 


You must not have seen my debate stuff. I'd hit you up with an essay if I were serious lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Edward Teach @MasterBeast @Ruse

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Edward Teach @MasterBeast @Ruse


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> He made Shanks meme tho with his snitching
> 
> 
> *No never tried any of them, can u pick the best ?*



all good. depends on what you like.

lain is rather serious in tone, it's mostly about loneliness and alienation. paranoia agent is a mystery/a bit of a detective story. baccano is a fast-paced, goofy adventure story with a really colorful cast  of characters. it also has its darker moments. 

kaiji is about gambling. very psychological, i'd even call it a thriller.

they are very different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am staying up late so give me a good anime to watch plz
> Preferably between 12 to 24 episodes
> 
> 
> ...


Have you watched Death Note?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> serious question: how do you justify the way BM treats her kids and partners? like, i can see liking the character for the interesting fruit, somewhat colorful peronality, even the funny design...but, like, she's just...not good family? she's with judge, rather than WB when it comes to parenthood/'parenthood'



Well, I'm going to play a lot of defense here but stay with me. 

Linlin is an obstinately fair and predictable woman. She treats her family just like she treats everyone else. Her rules are very simple. Don't lie to her, Don't go back on your word and never betray the family. 

Her love is a very fucked up kind of love but she does love her family. Her character follows a theme of extremes and she is a fucked up and tragic character. Most things she does if you look at the intent behind it, are for the most part "good". Her methods of accomplishing those things are misguided. She was ironically on the path to becoming a very good person under mother Caramel if she wasn't sold. 

Her meeting with Strusen is probably the worst thing that happened to her in regards to developing her personality. She was on her way in learning how to be subtle and how to be considerate to others when trying to do something or get what you want. Strusen was the opposite of that. He amplified the negative aspects of her personality to the max. He taught her that it is right to use your power to get what you want and to use other people however you want just as long as you're working to your goal. 

I believe that deep down, she does love her children but, she doesn't understand that you should treat your family differently than how you treat strangers. It doesn't matter to her. If you lie, cheat or betray her, you become a stranger. It's why she has no qualms with killing her own children if they dare lie to her. 

Additionally, I believe that the real Mother Caramel may have an influence in the viciousness of her personality. She very much reverted back to her friendly and naive child like mindset when she lost her memories. She just needs someone to help show her whats right and whats wrong.

It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. The past 63 years with Strusen has taught her it's ok to be vicious and cruel. I believe that Oda will redeem her in someway because he clearly wants us to believe that she is not all that bad. He has gone through a lot of effort to show it. I'm not sure if you watch Joyboy on youtube but he provides a very insightful breakdown on Linlin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Have you watched Death Note?


That's a must. @Nana 

If you haven't, go and watch it now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's a must. @Nana
> 
> If you haven't, go and watch it now.


I watched it in one night the first time. I was so into the plot and you cannot let it go without knowing what's coming next. It really gets you in and it is a short anime, it also makes you think.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo

ok, thanks for the detailed reply. would you then say that BM has been quite...malleable? like, susceptible to bad influence in a way that luffy, for example, probably has never been?

you know, some people are more easy to influence, others, on the other hand, aren't so...ugh...trainable

edit:



> Her meeting with Strusen is probably the worst thing that happened to her in regards to developing her personality. She was on her way in learning how to be subtle and how to be considerate to others when trying to do something or get what you want. Strusen was the opposite of that. He amplified the negative aspects of her personality to the max. He taught her that it is right to use your power to get what you want and to use other people however you want just as long as you're working to your goal.



i don't disagree.

but how did lola betray her?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> King vs Big Meme is even funnier in the anime:


Episode would have deserved its own thread.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I watched it in one night the first time. I was so into the plot and you cannot let it go without knowing what's coming next. It really gets you in and it is a short anime, it also makes you think.


Definitely. Every now and then I rewatch it, and re-read it. It's still amazing. The first 25 episodes and 58 chapters are the best thing ever, imo. Nothing will top it for me at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

mello is the best DN character.

edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



look at that poll. i bet the gled votes were meant for me...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Definitely. Every now and then I rewatch it, and re-read it. It's still amazing. The first 25 episodes and 58 chapters are the best thing ever, imo. Nothing will top it for me at least.


You are a big fan and you prefer psychological kind of anime the most. I haven't rewatched it but I should. I honestly will never regret watching it and exposing myself to it. 

@girafarig Gledania overtake intensifies


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> it's very good. It's about a guy who is sent back to the past to help prevent a murder of one of the kids from his elementary school. I don't want to spoil more but it's very good. It's only 12 episodes one of my favorite animes.


Thx Rosella I will check it



Nataly said:


> Have you watched Death Note?


That was my first anime to watch when I was older

Really good if u know an anime like that I will be happy to watch 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> You must not have seen my debate stuff. I'd hit you up with an essay if I were serious lol.


Yea I saw some stuff in power discussions dude so much content ... 




girafarig said:


> all good. depends on what you like.
> 
> lain is rather serious in tone, it's mostly about loneliness and alienation. paranoia agent is a mystery/a bit of a detective story. baccano is a fast-paced, goofy adventure story with a really colorful cast  of characters. it also has its darker moments.
> 
> ...


Seems like the first is my type i will add it to my list maybe the others too

Thx for the recommendation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are a big fan and you prefer psychological kind of anime the most. I haven't rewatched it but I should. I honestly will never regret watching it and exposing myself to it.
> 
> @girafarig Gledania overtake intensifies


Yup. You should. It's amazing. 





girafarig said:


> mello is the best DN character.


Light>L>>>Matt>>>the rest>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Near

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yea I saw some stuff in power discussions dude so much content ...










Nana said:


> Really good if u know an anime like that I will be happy to watch


Code Geass, Monster, Black Butler, Bungou Stray Dogs, Durarara.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

seconding durarara


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)

King Sabo


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Code Geass, Monster, Black Butler, Bungou Stray Dogs, Durarara.


Thx and oh wow this remind me that I watched Monster and never finished  it lol

I felt like it was slow paced


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @girafarig Gledania overtake intensifies



but...but it wasn't supposed to be an overtake...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thx Rosella I will check it
> 
> 
> That was my first anime to watch when I was older
> ...


So you did watch it. Light would be the person to ask for similar recommendations and seems like I am late already because he went ahead and shared them.
Personally, I wouldn't mind watching Princess Mononoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but...but it wasn't supposed to be an overtake...


He probably meant that for a certain user


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ok, thanks for the detailed reply. would you then say that BM has been quite...malleable? like, susceptible to bad influence in a way that luffy, for example, probably has never been?
> 
> you know, some people are more easy to influence, others, on the other hand, aren't so...ugh...trainable



She was only malleable like most people when she was young. Adult BM is not so easy to influence. She can't be tricked by lies. She's has seen through almost every single lie told to her as an adult. If Luffy was around people like BB his entire childhood, you best bet he would be a blackguard and a scoundrel. Luffy had Garp to knock sense into him and had the influence of Sabo and Ace to further reinforce whatever he is today. Linlin  She was in the wrong place at the wrong time with Strusen. If she was brought in by someone with far better morals, she'd be far different because kids are easier to mold. Now, no matter how much you mold someone, everyone has an innate personality that will still manifest itself in various forms but certain aspects will have been modified by nurture.

I can use myself as an example. I'm a naturally stubborn, disagreeable and aggressive person but my upbringing with my very strict and disciplinarian uncle curbed those aspects of my personality. If I was left unchecked, I know that I would be a nightmare to deal with. Nevertheless, those parts of my personality do show themselves during extreme times.

So for Linlin, no matter how much you mold her, she will always love food. Food would likely be a mechanism an individual can use to reshape, restructure and minimize the negative aspects of her personality.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I felt like it was slow paced


A bit. But it's still very enjoyable, imo. 


Johan is an amazing villain.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> he probably meant that for a certain user



what do you mean?

it was my initiative...


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> So you did watch it. Light would be the person to ask for similar recommendations and seems like I am late already because he went ahead and shared them.
> Personally, I wouldn't mind watching Princess Mononoke.


Princess Mononoke the movie ? Interesting 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> A bit. But it's still very enjoyable, imo.
> 
> 
> Johan is an amazing villain.


Even tho I am not into Johan that much I will give the anime another try 
Well I stopped at an early point in the anime anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thx and oh wow this remind me that I watched Monster and never finished  it lol
> 
> I felt like it was slow paced


Monster does start off pretty slow. The second half of the anime is very good. It takes prob 20-25 episodes to really get moving imo. But one of my all time favorites.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

The GOAT


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2020)

Walker said:


> Monster does start off pretty slow. The second half of the anime is very good. It takes prob 20-25 episodes to really get moving imo. But one of my all time favorites.





RossellaFiamingo said:


> The GOAT








I am 24'd but remind me to rep you later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Guys what's your top 5 animes ?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> it was my initiative...


The infamous buddy a.k.a. Gledania's Flame inside
But I get where you were coming from too 


Nana said:


> Princess Mononoke the movie ? Interesting
> 
> Even tho I am not into Johan that much I will give the anime another try
> Well I stopped at an early point in the anime anyway


Yes, it has been recommended to me several times, when do we have time to watch anything anymore. But it has an amazing animation and it is pleasant to watch. It is also one of the best anime movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2020)

Seems like it's time for part 3 soon.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)

King Sabo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> *The infamous buddy a.k.a. Gledania's Flame inside*
> But I get where you were coming from too
> 
> Yes, it has been recommended to me several times, when do we have time to watch anything anymore. But it has an amazing animation and it is pleasant to watch. It is also one of the best anime movies.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2020)

This Goblin at the credits always creeped me out so much when I was younger. One of it the most memorable parts of Monster for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Seems like it's time for part 3 soon.


Someone getting banned or what ?




RossellaFiamingo said:


> This Goblin at the credits always creeped me out so much when I was younger. One of it the most memorable parts of Monster for me


Yes it is so creepy I love it


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Seems like it's time for part 3 soon.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 15, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> This Goblin at the credits always creeped me out so much when I was younger. One of it the most memorable parts of Monster for me


Chomp, chomp, munch, munch, gobble, gobble, gulp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 15, 2020)

gled should ditch flame. all he ever does is abuse gled and photoshop these sick fake convos to make gled the butt of the joke (as if gled needs any help with that). this relationship is toxic and unhealthy

(yes i understand i'm veering towards the nice guy(tm) territory...)


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Someone getting banned or what ?


Yes. Don't move a muscle, Nana


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Wow total lockdown in the Netherlands. Everything closed for at least 3 weeks starting one hour ago. They literally only gave a 30 minute heads up that everything was shutting down. Madness on the roads with everyone trying to get some last minute supplies. Needless to say it was very busy at the coffeeshop.


Typical..xd


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Mar 15, 2020)

girafarig said:


> gled should ditch flame. all he ever does is abuse gled and photoshop these sick fake convos to make gled the butt of the joke (as if gled needs any help with that). this relationship is toxic and unhealthy
> 
> (yes i understand i'm veering towards the nice guy(tm) territory...)


@Gledania 
Your knight in shining white armour as arrived to kill your abusive husband @Flame 
What will you you do?


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes. Don't move a muscle, Nana


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision you've finally returned to a Rihanna ava ey?



Yeah, but I don't know for how long.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Can't sleep.

 I'd normally go lift but my family made me promise and swear that I'd avoid the gym for the next few weeks.


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

Happy 400th  


We will have to say goodbye in a week or two


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just started treasure cruise. Actually pretty fun so far. Any of you guys play it?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

Ah fuck, general containment and curfew at 6pm for 45 days start tomorrow


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ah fuck, general containment and curfew at 6pm for 45 days start tomorrow


I really need to get out and get a haircut before Germany takes these same measures.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> I really need to get out and get a haircut before Germany takes these same measures.



I did on saturday.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I did on saturday.


Good for you mate, really should have done it when I went out two weeks ago


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Can't sleep.
> 
> I'd normally go lift but my family made me promise and swear that I'd avoid the gym for the next few weeks.


You better..just train yourself at home you can easily  do it


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ah fuck, general containment and curfew at 6pm for 45 days start tomorrow


England is doing shit and they don't pay attention to what has already happen to us first and then to all the others....all they care is about keep up their British economy and money running...
Shane in Boris the prick!
He is even dumber then trump


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> England is doing shit and they don't pay attention to what has already happen to us first and then to all the others....all they care is about keep up their British economy and money running...
> Shane in Boris the prick!
> He is even dumber then trump



Is a lockdown going to work? Once the lockdown is lifted, the virus will spread again, looking at what is happening in Wuhan.


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Good for you mate, really should have done it when I went out two weeks ago


Just let them grown when everything gonna be Finish you gonna lol like that...


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is a lockdown going to work? Once the lockdown is lifted, the virus will spread again, looking at what is happening in Wuhan.


Well first of all is the best solution for avoiding to spread it around all over the place!.
City like London should be locked down yes!
But you will understand and see the mistake your country choose to do in a little while, God save the Queen off course!
All the others are just Expendables citizens


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is a lockdown going to work? Once the lockdown is lifted, the virus will spread again, looking at what is happening in Wuhan.


Do you trust Chinese News reports?
The reality is that all that people in power care is money and wealth, not life and survival
I am sorry for your country,don't tell me I didn't tell you , when shit gonna go down ..you will most likely end up with million of contages if you keep that free attitu and no restriction whatever!?.. do you think all the others country that did that are stupid? Are the Brits the only smart ones!? Lol
Wish you well but I don't see it well for you up there, if you keep action like nothing is happening..and Boris says you wanna that the collective immunity...gosh.
.what a fool he is, and whoever voted for him too


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is a lockdown going to work? Once the lockdown is lifted, the virus will spread again, looking at what is happening in Wuhan.



Thanks Dr TDA.

If a virus can's spread, it dies. 

Then, the aim is to avoid a peak of serious cases in hospitals. In France we have between 5 and 10k places in reanimation rooms. If there are more cases -as it is expected, then the death rate will explode.

See what's happening in italia. Compare it to Taiwan. 

Don't forget that there's not just Covid-19, but also daily health issues like heart attacks, strokes ans else.

If hospitals can't handle a massive among of serious Cov cases, it will be a fucking massacre.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

From what I've been told by some of my professors, the aim is to slow down the spread because hospitals don't have enough resources to deal with people if an overwhelming amount of people get it all at once. Eventually, you do want everyone to actually get this strand at least once as a means of letting the body develop an immune response to it for the next time it comes around. 

We don't freak out about the common cold or flu because our bodies have a memory immune response and everyone who gets the flu doesn't get it during the same time in the year. 

One of the mechanisms of action that disease specialists are trying is to control the viruses replication life cycle by targeting sequences in the viruses code that switches it from lytic to lysogenic and vise versa to allow the health care system to be able to handle the current burden.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> You better..just train yourself at home you can easily  do it


What exercises do you recommend.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

@Soca @Etherborn @Kinjin 

guys, there's a pretty awesome youtube theory out there that i want to make a thread about. the original video is not in english so the idea is that i make a written recap about it - i'm going to add the link to the original theory as well as to the channel of the man behind it. is such a format ok?


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks Dr TDA.
> 
> If a virus can's spread, it dies.
> 
> ...


He probably still have that clear on. His mind..also as far as I know England has a serious yriluble of available places, if need , like Italy and most of other countries


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Soca @Etherborn @Kinjin
> 
> guys, there's a pretty awesome youtube theory out there that i want to make a thread about. the original video is not in english so the idea is that i make a written recap about it - i'm going to add the link to the original theory as well as to the channel of the man behind it. is such a format ok?


Which language is it?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

you'll see once i'm done with it @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What exercises do you recommend.


Well..first off some proper stretching ,back.legs, arms and shoulders then I will post you some video hold on


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you'll see once i'm done with it @Redline


Ok glen . ooop sorry my lady... eheheh


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

England 2019: Brexit

England 2020: Lifexit


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What exercises do you recommend.


And this is even better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What exercises do you recommend.



What for?

I train at home and am a former sport coach (mainly martial arts but it includes many body trainings).

Ed:

Search for "calisthenics home workout" on google.

There are forums and groups on facebook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> England 2019: Brexit
> 
> England 2020: Lifexit


The new Boris era  of making Britain great again lol
Thanks god avarage Brits are smarter then him


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Soca @Etherborn @Kinjin
> 
> guys, there's a pretty awesome youtube theory out there that i want to make a thread about. the original video is not in english so the idea is that i make a written recap about it - i'm going to add the link to the original theory as well as to the channel of the man behind it. is such a format ok?


What's the video?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What for?
> 
> I train at home and am a former sport coach (mainly martial arts but it includes many body trainings).


Anything that works the major muscle groups.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks Dr TDA.
> 
> If a virus can's spread, it dies.
> 
> ...



Well the UK's approach is precisely to avoid a large peak of serious cases overburdening hospitals. The strategy is also about executing measures at the right time and phase in order to flatten the curve and reduce long term affects. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> What's the video?



i don't want to spoil


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Anything that works the major muscle groups.



What are your goals?

Being healthy or body-building?


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What for?
> 
> I train at home and am a former sport coach (mainly martial arts but it includes many body trainings).


Nice...I am a 2 Dan karate black belt! Used to train my as off like mad...we used to do like around 3000 abs exercise per week back when I was still fully practicing, you know what I am talking about for sure...you need to have it to width hand punches to the stomach or kicks in the first place, is not for showing lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What are your goals?
> 
> Being healthy or body-building?


Healthy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't want to spoil


ok then go for it

and just add the link like  to be neater n stuffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What are your goals?
> 
> Being healthy or body-building?


Better first be healthy and then you can body built s bit but paying attention to don't lose mobility in the meantime !
That the main issue with a masdime body building which I despise


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Anything that works the major muscle groups.





I found this, havn't checked but seems serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What for?
> 
> I train at home and am a former sport coach (mainly martial arts but it includes many body trainings).
> 
> ...


Gosh if i only would have a nice big oven! XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Better first be healthy and then you can body built s bit but paying attention to don't lose mobility in the meantime !
> That the main issue with a masdime body building which I despise



I don't judge ppl.

I find raw bodybuilding a bit useless and dangerous but ppl do whatever they want.

The better are calisthenics trainings (body weight with the minimal material).

The key is in both case patience and perseverity/regularity.

Ed: also starting slowly and being pretty progressive.

Ed2: also an healthy way of life. Drinking water is more important than eating too much proteins. Also sleeping good and having rest days.

Ed3: and never pushing yourself too much. I almost lost a leg (the sciatic nerve) by squating too much with too much weights.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Wish I could install a pull up bar in my room but my housing place would throw a fit.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wish I could install a pull up bar in my room but my housing place would throw a fit.



There are some you can put on doors. 

Otherwise you can buy a "roman chair" (chaise romaine in french). You just need a bit space.


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't judge ppl.
> 
> I find raw bodybuilding a bit useless and dangerous but ppl do whatever they want.
> 
> ...


I do..
But I still give then a change to make me change idea or explain why that are like that, the some I may get along to, to dome others i may not,  becouse certain main point share too Futher away from my point of view, for instead, I lived for a while in egipt, I loved it, I like egiptian people and food but. I could never live there with theirs rules and cultures to obey...


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> There are some you can put on doors.
> 
> Otherwise you can buy a "roman chair" (chaise romaine in french). You just need a bit space.


You can do everything without a pull bar!! but first you got to get ready for it lol...check those out


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> There are some you can put on doors.
> 
> Otherwise you can buy a "roman chair" (chaise romaine in french). You just need a bit space.


Even door things are unacceptable but I'll try to find a suitable replacement for these exercises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

Step 1: Cardio/endurance (running, swimming, biking)

Step 2: stretching

Step 3: starting workout (the previous one still remains importants)

Step 4: knowing your body needs and limits, then establish an appropriate program (it can take weeks before knowing your body well).

Step 5: keeping this program, at least 3 days/week, and progress little by little. 

Step 6: take care of your diet and health.

And before all: being patient and NEVER try to imitate what you can see on youtube.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> You can do everything without a pull bar!! but first you got to get ready for it lol...check those out


Pull up bars feel so good though.  It's the only thing weight related thing that I can "flex" for cause all I initially did was deadlifts and back stuff.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Pull up bars feel so good though.  It's the only thing weight related thing that I can "flex" for cause all I initially did was deadlifts and back stuff.



Pull ups bars are a pretty good stuff to work the whole upper body: arms, shoulders, back, abs and even more.

Whithout risk to harm you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Step 1: Cardio/endurance (running, swimming, biking)
> 
> Step 2: stretching
> 
> ...


Then coffee and sigarette half bottle of wine and two shots or tequila... XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then coffee and sigarette half bottle of wine and two shots or tequila... XD



Lol, this said alcohol "increase"" your capacities (not really, but you feel actually stronger).

Not a good thing though. Just an illusion. 

Music is the best to improve strenght and motivation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

And eat bananas!!!!!

(And beetroot juice, pretty pretty healthy and a true power up).


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And eat bananas!!!!!
> 
> (And beetroot juice, pretty pretty healthy and a true power up).


Hello? Was that a phone call? Hello? Anyone there? Lmaoo.. XD


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

I swear if they shut down gyms here imma lose it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

And never forget/sip legs day. Pretty important.

Running and squatting by exemple. 

Pretty good for the heart btw.


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I swear if they shut down gyms here imma lose it


Are you in the state soca? ..if yes..they will!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

@Soca @Redline 

here it is:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And never forget/sip legs day. Pretty important.
> 
> Running and squatting by exemple.
> 
> Pretty good for the heart btw.


Yep otherwise you gonna end up like kaido pretimeskip lol..
I used to sky do when I was little so I got that kinda covered for a while .now I am rotten


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you in the state soca? ..if yes..they will!


I'm in trinidad. There's only 4 cases here but they still shutting stuff down. 



girafarig said:


> @Soca @Redline
> 
> here it is:


Sweet.


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm in trinidad. There's only 4 cases here but they still shutting stuff down.
> 
> 
> Sweet.


Pardon.my ignorance but I don't have idea on where it is, my bad I will check right away, sorry but then yes it all start with one case and the faster the close it they better and the safer is for everyone , firykh and for your family , takecare care, Di exercise at-home as well if you really wanna keep on training to keep your mind off of as thought


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Pardon.my ignorance but I don't have idea on where it is


Caribbean island.



Redline said:


> Di exercise at-home as well ifrealky wanna keep in training to jetp your mind off of as thought



But....gym...

Gains...

Girls in yoga...pants....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm in trinidad. There's only 4 cases here but they still shutting stuff down.
> 
> 
> Sweet.


I see now..Trinidad and Tobago!? Port of Spain like capital right!?


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see now..Trinidad and Tobago!? Port of Spain like capital right!?


yep yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Caribbean island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 By now You should already have several yoga pants number saved and ready for action, but it still depends from how long you have been going in that gym lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> yep yep


Niceee..seems a marvellous places,close to Venezuela too, do you speak Spanish then? Or is it a Portuguese island ?
I travel all central America from Mexico to Panama..by bus , the one for the common poor people, it took me nearly 5 months up and down but less to come back ..a lot less


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 16, 2020)

Lemme test  the dice.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Niceee..seems a marvellous places,close to Venezuela too, do you speak Spanish then? Or is it a Portuguese island ?


It's not a spanish country but since the venezuelan economy has gone to shit they've basically all moved over here under temporary refugee status, so cats are just learning basic spanish to communicate.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lemme test  the dice.


what was even your goal


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's not a spanish country but since the venezuelan economy has gone to shit they've basically all moved over here under temporary refugee status, so cats are just learning basic spanish to communicate.


But what is the national language? English?


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> But what is the national language? English?


yep yep


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> what was even your goal


Dunno. To flex


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I swear if they shut down gyms here imma lose it


I went to the park today just to get out of the house, I saw so many places closed on the drive there. 
Keep the hope up the gyms won't be next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I went to the park today just to get out of the house, I saw so many places closed on the drive there.
> Keep the hope up the gyms won't be next


With the way things are going it might.

Our prime minister just made an announcement saying that schools will be closed till april, the country closed for everyone cept nationals for 14 days and for landlords to basically take it easy on their tenant for the foreseeable future. This is why I'm looking for games now. Aside from having to go to work it looks like I'm gonna be trapped inside so I need shit to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> With the way things are going it might.
> 
> Our prime minister just made an announcement saying that schools will be closed till april, the country closed for everyone cept nationals for 14 days and for landlords to basically take it easy on their tenant for the foreseeable future. This is why I'm looking for games now. Aside from having to go to work it looks like I'm gonna be trapped inside so I need shit to do


It would definitely be a smart move to be ready for it and to expect it. Load up on entertainment, I thought you were getting Resident Evil game, I think I've seen it somewhere.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It would definitely be a smart move to be ready for it and to expect it. Load up on entertainment, I thought you were getting Resident Evil game, I think I've seen it somewhere.


Nah that was @Shrike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

President Macron tonight about the corona:

It's war
We're at war
This is a war
War war war.

Me:




Also Pdt Macron:

-So stay contained at home

Also me:

-Ok. online Shanks vs Mihawk war!!!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah that was @Shrike



Getting a new RE just when the pandemic hits is poetic


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Getting a new RE just when the pandemic hits is poetic


You are welcome


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

Hoping FF7 remake gets released as planned so we can play it during quarantine


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hoping FF7 remake gets released as planned so we can play it during quarantine


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hoping FF7 remake gets released as planned so we can play it during quarantine



You in qarantine?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You in qarantine?



At the moment UK govt is advising to stay away from non essential travel so I'll be working from home and only going out for shopping


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

did discord die for u guys ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

@Nana

got a red exclamation mark, apparently some servers are down

some are fine

edit: all my pokemon servers seem to be working just fine. all the one piece servers are down.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> did discord die for u guys ?


Mine seems to be working


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Nana
> 
> got a red exclamation mark, apparently some servers are down
> 
> ...





Nataly said:


> Mine seems to be working


oh so it's servers problem  

hope they fix it lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> did discord die for u guys ?


Yh it's completely Dead


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Yh it's completely Dead


oh too bad 

wanted to try another round for the game


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

In a few years:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> did discord die for u guys ?



Awesome ava nat! 

(Seriously)


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Awesome ava nat!
> 
> (Seriously)


Thx Marie


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

I agree, a very beautiful avatar


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

It sucks to study when no one else is doing it. Just came back from the study center and there were only like 4 people in my usual area thats usually packed. I had no motivation to do anything. Seeing others working makes me want to study as well.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you have the deadline for what you wanted to study, @RossellaFiamingo ? Maybe your mind just needs some reset and it was hinting to you to study some other time. I understand that when conditions are not right, not what you are used to, it can ruin it. It is funny how the brain is trained and how you create habits for yourself like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Do you have the deadline for what you wanted to study, @RossellaFiamingo ? Maybe your mind just needs some reset and it was hinting to you to study some other time. I understand that when conditions are not right, not what you are used to, it can ruin it. It is funny how the brain is trained and how you create habits for yourself like that.


My Exam is in June but I want to finish content review this week then dedicate the rest of my time to doing practice problems and practice full length tests. I suppose my mind might be telling me to ease up. It honestly feels like the end of the semester with how lax everyone is so I'm likely interpreting it as an excuse to relax. Nevertheless, I managed to get in a few hours so thats better than not doing anything. I think I'm just used to studying with people around me. It somehow keeps me more focused. I hope I get used to it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thx Marie



I take this as you admitting to be Nataly then lol


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

What a time to be a divorce lawyer


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo You still managed to study and you didn't waste time and pushed through even though you didn't feel that comfortable or eager to study in those conditions. So I think you will get on the right track in no time. With how other students are, with that relaxation, don't let it fool you, you still want to finish semester well? Keep studying and you will pass, others might not but you will. 
Have you tried studying with friends to have a company?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @RossellaFiamingo You still managed to study and you didn't waste time and pushed through even though you didn't feel that comfortable or eager to study in those conditions. So I think you will get on the right track in no time. With how other students are, with that relaxation, don't let it fool you, you still want to finish semester well? Keep studying and you will pass, others might not but you will.
> Have you tried studying with friends to have a company?


They can afford to relax. Most professors have already somewhat threw in the towel and have agreed to make things much easier since some students who work for the school have to find other ways of supplementing their income with the school shut down. And thank you but I don't care much for the semester. My classes are fairly easy since it's my last semester. Studying for my exam in june is what eats up my time.  And I'm going to pass it. Pass in flying colors. 100th Percentile type of passing . 

By God's Grace of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

@Nataly thanks for the hard rep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2020)

Got a haircut today just before the lockdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Got a haircut today just before the lockdown



Flex on us and show a headshot. Or show a similar cut.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2020)

You are very welcome @RossellaFiamingo thank you! 
I was surprised I could actually rep because it seems like I'm just constantly 24'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 16, 2020)

Made this custom image. Pirates.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Flex on us and show a headshot. Or show a similar cut.


Guy in my avy got the same cut.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome @RossellaFiamingo thank you!
> I was surprised I could actually rep because it seems like I'm just constantly 24'd


You're a saint Nataly. A saint!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Guy in my avy got the same cut.


You're an AC fan? Remember when el shaarawy was supposed to the be next Messi? Or Alexander Pato?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're an AC fan? Remember when* el shaarawy* was supposed to the be next Messi? Or Alexander Pato?



i remember...


how's dollarumma doing?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Made this custom image. Pirates.


Wonder Why Linlin is at the bottom. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



I'm kidding





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Not Kidding


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You're an AC fan? Remember when el shaarawy was supposed to the be next Messi? Or Alexander Pato?


Indeed, those were the good times.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i remember...
> 
> 
> how's dollarumma doing?


I'm a BvB fan. dollarumma will be yet another Milan bust.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 16, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wonder Why Linlin is at the bottom.



The placement was pretty random. Hence why Blackbeard and Sanji are both at the top.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

hmm. i googled. playing for the national team now... can't be too horrible. but he was supposed to be the next big thing and yet..now he's never mentioned among the best goalies

edit: oh it was sanji between teach and the rat?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2020)

The UCL doesn't matter without great teams like United and Milan in it. Isn't that right? @T.D.A


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> The placement was pretty random. Hence why Blackbeard and Sanji are both at the top.


I'm kidding no worries. Looks sick though


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

CL coronacancelled anyway

gutted for atletico. they had it all but in the bag...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The UCL doesn't matter without great teams like United and Milan in it. Isn't that right? @T.D.A


How did Milan go from having a Hall of Fame caliber starting 11 to you know......


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

corrupt owners


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 16, 2020)

why'd you optimistic me, kinjin?

dollarumma been letting the team down?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Just found this old PPT presentation on my google drive.  Teacher gave us an A for this.... She's at a different school now.


----------



## Irene (Mar 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I take this as you admitting to be Nataly then lol







Kinjin said:


> Got a haircut today just before the lockdown


I am sure it looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 17, 2020)

What happened in the game thread?

Let me start this post by apologizing for not having followed the thread, it was moving too fast for me, I couldn't muster enough spare time to catch up on everything even if I tried.

My team (Legends) is saying we were cheated but I'd like to hear someone from the other team (or Mickey) explain this too. I don't wanna start a shitshow here so you cam pm me if you want.

Sorry if everything was settled already and I'm just cooking up the old stuff again.


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2020)

I dont understand neither


----------



## Nox (Mar 17, 2020)

@T.D.A I should've continued kicking ball


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> My team (Legends) is saying we were cheated but I'd like to hear someone from the other team (or Mickey) explain this too. I don't wanna start a shitshow here so you cam pm me if you want.


I am mad about @Redline  the cheating part is just a bonus.

One round, just one round where the rules can be fallowed.

We had 2 matches and no problems there  but hey 3 rounds already and none were fine because It seams I am the problem and now one of the most active player is not playing anymore and that is also my fault it seams.

Interesting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

so Die Hards win then


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so Die Hards win then




You win I decided


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2020)

>Government declares school holidays with full payment to teachers due to Corona outbreak

>Then Principal calls you to tell that teachers have to come to school regardless of students .


----------



## Shrike (Mar 17, 2020)

Amol said:


> >Government declares school holidays with full payment to teachers due to Corona outbreak
> 
> >Then Principal calls you to tell that teachers have to come to school regardless of students .



I wish i was still teaching. I miss having a summer. Well, not like i complain mych now but still, teaching was awesome.


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I wish i was still teaching. I miss having a summer. Well, not like i complain mych now but still, teaching was awesome.


My teaching job is part time one. I am a software engineer though still studying. 
I also like teaching. It is very fulfilling job if you know know what I mean. It feels like nice. 
Unfortunately pay is shit and I think that fact is universal regardless of country. One doesn't really have a future in teaching profession moneywise.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 17, 2020)

Amol said:


> My teaching job is part time one. I am a software engineer though still studying.
> I also like teaching. It is very fulfilling job if you know know what I mean. It feels like nice.
> Unfortunately pay is shit and I think that fact is universal regardless of country. One doesn't really have a future in teaching profession moneywise.



Yup. Hence why i am not doing it anymore, went to IT as well 8 years ago.


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Yup. Hence why i am not doing it anymore, went to IT as well 8 years ago.


So we both are/were teachers who will/is work/ing in IT sector. 
Same pinch. 
Oh well this corona outbreak isn't going to be easy for IT Sector. I am worried for job hunting this year. Who knows what kind of economical damages it will cause.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Got a haircut today just before the lockdown


Mangaed to get one too, finally.


Amol said:


> I am worried for job hunting this year. Who knows what kind of economical damages it will cause.


Not in the IT sector, but currently looking too. Not being able to travel around freely is also going to be a problem. Guess we'll have to wait and see. Good luck, in any case!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

France vs Covid19

We don't have masks nor desinfectant gels, we lack doctors and hospital places, but we have tanks and soldiers.


(Near Paris, this morning)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> France vs Covid19
> 
> We don't have masks nor desinfectant gels, we lack doctors and hospital places, but we have tanks and soldiers.
> 
> ...


shoot the virus !


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> shoot the virus !



What we call surgical strikes. 



"VIRUS SPOTTED!"


----------



## Nataly (Mar 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I wish i was still teaching.





Shrike said:


> not like i complain* mych*





Mariko said:


> France vs Covid19
> 
> We don't have masks nor desinfectant gels, we lack doctors and hospital places, but we have tanks and soldiers.
> 
> ...


I have been hearing military planes coming and going for the last month at least and flying very low  and I was wondering why (never seen them before), but I know now.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow.. Seems like I'll have to take vaccation or penalties in pay now. Because they want me and my colleauge to divide the working days so we "minimize the risks". F*cking stupid.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow.. Seems like I'll have to take vaccation or penalties in pay now. Because they want me and my colleauge to divide the working days so we "minimize the risks". F*cking stupid.



Where do you live?


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Amol said:


> >Government declares school holidays with full payment to teachers due to Corona outbreak
> 
> >Then Principal calls you to tell that teachers have to come to school regardless of students .


Lol
.my father is a music teacher he is doing on line works now...but anyway he was meant to retire this year for So for him this is kinda the best way to retire months before...lol
And still getting paid fully


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> France vs Covid19
> 
> We don't have masks nor desinfectant gels, we lack doctors and hospital places, but we have tanks and soldiers.
> 
> ...


Here..you can do it at home  by yourself and save tons of money, stay safe.


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What we call surgical strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> "VIRUS SPOTTED!"


Yeah we better joke on it to else we are doomed lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Where do you live?


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Where is that? Germany? I thought you were Canadian!?


----------



## Patrick (Mar 17, 2020)

That looks like the most landlocked part of Europe. I know it's the most normal thing in the world but my brain just gets an error when there is no sea nearby.


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Patrick said:


> That looks like the most landlocked part of Europe. I know it's the most normal thing in the world but my brain just gets an error when there is no sea nearby.


The sea or the ocean..they are similar but different, the sea is wormer and safer


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> The sea or the ocean..they are similar but different, the sea is wormer and safer



drowning in either will feel the same

@Gledania why didn't you do something when i tagged you? you've fallen in the alley wars now

they attacked from all sides!


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so Die Hards win then


No nigha, I won and everyone complained and then more complaints then the game ended. 

Fuck you all for stealing my win.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 17, 2020)

monsters!


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> No nigha, I won and everyone complained and then more complaints then the game ended.
> 
> Fuck you all for stealing my win.


----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2020)

The UK is probably the only place that ain’t taking it that seriously. 
Our PM told us to avoid public places and that’s it. 

Good old boris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The UK is probably the only place that ain’t taking it that seriously.
> Our PM told us to avoid public places and that’s it.
> 
> Good old boris.



Rightly so. I believe people are exaggerating. 

And because of that now I can´t travel 

I wanted to go to Spain, UK and France.


----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rightly so. I believe people are exaggerating.
> 
> And because of that now I can´t travel
> 
> I wanted to go to Spain, UK and France.


It definitely is being pushed by the media but still, it’s hella contagious and people do actually die from it, we’re like 60+ people who died from the virus rn, of all the BS to happen, there has never that many deaths from a single thing in a long time, even terror attacks don’t have anything close tot that number of cases, the government doesn’t really know what to do it seems like. 


Lol, I’m tryna travel as well, so I don’t know if I should book some tickets now while they are cheap or not. Kmt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It definitely is being pushed by the media but still, it’s hella contagious and people do actually die from it, we’re like 60+ people who died from the virus rn, of all the BS to happen, there has never that many deaths from a single thing in a long time, even terror attacks don’t have anything close tot that number of cases, the government doesn’t really know what to do it seems like.
> 
> 
> Lol, I’m tryna travel as well, so I don’t know if I should book some tickets now while they are cheap or not. Kmt



Here's the media:



Whatever gives more revenue they go for it.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

To tell the truth, I've seen that the conventional flu killed almost 1 million in 2017 according to the WHO. So I really fail to see why so much fear. Couple that with it only kills eldery and people with underlying health issues then... whatever.

It would be good to travel because of the ticket cost but I'm not sure. It seems it's difficult to move around and visit things now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> To tell the truth, I've seen that the conventional flu killed almost 1 million in 2017 according to the WHO. So I really fail to see why so much fear. Couple that with it only kills eldery and people with underlying health issues then... whatever.
> 
> It would be good to travel because of the ticket cost but I'm not sure. It seems it's difficult to move around and visit things now.


Where our country is mostly dictated by elderly folk, their deaths will have a huge impact lol. 

A lot of people with disabilities and health problems in the UK as well. 

That 2% here is actually a pretty big number, considering little UK has over 60-70 million people. 

I’m more worried about Boris and what he is doing, because he ain’t doing shit. 
Literally if someone has symptoms, they have self isolate for 7 days and if they are tested positive, the place that they work and their home will be on lock down, which is just stupid at this point. 

It’s gonna get worse before it gets better as Boris says lol. 

And I mean, just buying the ticket and hotels and etc, couple months up front.
This will soon clear up anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> To tell the truth, I've seen that the conventional flu killed almost 1 million in 2017 according to the WHO. So I really fail to see why so much fear. Couple that with it only kills eldery and people with underlying health issues then... whatever.
> 
> It would be good to travel because of the ticket cost but I'm not sure. It seems it's difficult to move around and visit things now.


The influenza fatality rate is much lower, however (and that's from the data we have up to now, it might be worse, too). That's the whole point. If Covid-19 became a seasonal occurence, we'd have many more casualties.
Another point is - related to why some of you might think the media are blowing it all out of proportion - that it's contagious as hell and the population getting it all at the same time would seriously fuck up a country's health system. That's why governments rightly are taking the measures they do right now. Better a month or so of lockdown than a breakdown of health systems and who knows how many dead (not only because of Corona, but because they can't get the needed medical help for other illnesses).

There's more talk about this in the café thread and lots of articles explaining everything online. I also didn't think it'd get like this, but it's better to take it seriously - without panicking, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 17, 2020)

Question: How do you view your drafts? I saved a thread that I was planning to finish but I don't know how to recover it.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> And I mean, just buying the ticket and hotels and etc, couple months up front.
> This will soon clear up anyway.



That's a good idea. Get the best out of it.



BlueDemon said:


> The influenza fatality rate is much lower, however (and that's from the data we have up to now, it might be worse, too). That's the whole point. If Covid-19 became a seasonal occurence, we'd have many more casualties.
> Another point is - related to why some of you might think the media are blowing it all out of proportion - that it's contagious as hell and the population getting it all at the same time would seriously fuck up a country's health system. That's why governments rightly are taking the measures they do right now. Better a month or so of lockdown than a breakdown of health systems and who knows how many dead (not only because of Corona, but because they can't get the needed medical help for other illnesses).
> 
> There's more talk about this in the café thread and lots of articles explaining everything online. I also didn't think it'd get like this, but it's better to take it seriously - without panicking, of course.



B-but.. b-but.. my playmates won't come to my house to play  can't even go out to wash my eyes because you only see men in the street


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Question: How do you view your drafts? I saved a thread that I was planning to finish but I don't know how to recover it.


@Kinjin @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The UK is probably the only place that ain’t taking it that seriously.
> Our PM told us to avoid public places and that’s it.
> 
> Good old boris.


Smart man Boris


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> To tell the truth, I've seen that the conventional flu killed almost 1 million in 2017 according to the WHO. So I really fail to see why so much fear. Couple that with it only kills eldery and people with underlying health issues then... whatever.
> 
> It would be good to travel because of the ticket cost but I'm not sure. It seems it's difficult to move around and visit things now.


You clearly have no idea on what's happening lol..get some real info


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> You clearly have no idea on what's happening lol..get some real info


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Question: How do you view your drafts? I saved a thread that I was planning to finish but I don't know how to recover it.


Welp, it's gone then. Drafts expire after a certain amount of time (24 hours iirc).


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2020)

Well.. Long weekend this weekend.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's the media:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives more revenue they go for it.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> To tell the truth, I've seen that the conventional flu killed almost 1 million in 2017 according to the WHO. So I really fail to see why so much fear. Couple that with it only kills eldery and people with underlying health issues then... whatever.
> 
> It would be good to travel because of the ticket cost but I'm not sure. It seems it's difficult to move around and visit things now.


You want to reduce spread so that your health care system does not get overloaded and you end up in the same situation in Italy where doctors had to choose who to save


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You want to reduce spread so that your health care system does not get overloaded and you end up in the same situation in Italy where doctors had to choose who to save


This is what most people don't get lol


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 17, 2020)

@Shrike thanks, brother

i won't forget


*Spoiler*: __ 




i mean, did you see that?



> We are friends



tis', apparently, the alternative spelling of 'no fucking way'.

such phony

so cringe


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

6.9

I'm fine with it


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Long weekend this weekend.


Yeah ..all.those potatoes and onions to peel, it must have been tough I feel ya Don. Eheheh


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 6.9
> 
> I'm fine with it



6.9?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 6.9?



%


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

@Soca 

Cyberpunk 2020 spoiler:


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Cyberpunk 2020


I see you are a lady of refined taste


----------



## Soca (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Soca
> 
> Cyberpunk 2020 spoiler:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> I see you are a lady of refined taste



Ofc I am.

I don't play videogames.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2020)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A I should've continued kicking ball


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2020)

Imagine the league getting cancelled. I'd die laughing.


----------



## Irene (Mar 17, 2020)

once u adjust to light mode u can't go back to liking the dark ones


----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> *once u adjust to light mode* u can't go back to liking the dark ones


why would you torture yourself on purpose?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> once u adjust to light mode u can't go back to liking the dark ones


Just switched to the light skin thanks to this post. Change is good.


----------



## Irene (Mar 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> why would you torture yourself on purpose?


Light mode is greatness, if anything the dark is torture  but to suit my avy I need to suffer 



Kinjin said:


> Just switched to the light skin thanks to this post. Change is good.


----------



## Irene (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh I think it is the black background of the post what make it harder to read 

i like dark colors but would be better for eyes if they had a light background


----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Just switched to the light skin thanks to this post. Change is good.


oh god they multiply 


Nana said:


> Light mode is greatness, if anything the dark is torture  but to suit my avy I need to suffer


dark eases on your eyes and keeps you from going blind


----------



## Irene (Mar 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh god they multiply
> 
> dark eases on your eyes and keeps you from going blind


Having dark theme for too long reflect negatively on person's mood


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Light is greatness


Thank you Nana, you are cool too.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you Nana, you are cool too.


Yagami is cooler


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

@Soca  I understand that you are playing this now:

ups my bad this:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2020)

Bog Dlc Kakarot.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

I am playing fall out 4 nowdays..getting prepared..lol..what a mess


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ofc I am.
> 
> I don't play videogames.




It was tabletop RPG first though


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am playing fall out 4 nowdays..getting prepared..lol..what a mess


Crap Fallout ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Rosewood Tele !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Zoro20 !


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 17, 2020)

I use light mode in discord.  It blinds anyone who wants to look over my shoulder in public .


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Crap Fallout ...


I like it...never played before thou,you can do loadsofthing you can lose yourself lol


----------



## Nox (Mar 17, 2020)

Six European Championships
Two Finals in Two Years. One victory.
Premier League record breaking teams. 

Annul the league but one thing is certain it didn't require Klopp accomplished what either Manchester team could not with 500+ million. Now think about how you'll beat Club Brague in the qualifying round


----------



## MO (Mar 17, 2020)

I really don't feel like studying...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2020)

MO said:


> I really don't feel like studying...


Start list the 100 things you want to do before...and keep calm , focus. Those days are different


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 17, 2020)

MO said:


> I really don't feel like studying...


 It's like slow poison. What are you studying for?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2020)

Try not to laugh near the end and the start.


----------



## MO (Mar 17, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's like slow poison. What are you studying for?


math basically


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 17, 2020)

MO said:


> math basically


I feel for you.  I don't enjoy math.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

You mean the most hated arc will het an anime ? Yeah no thanks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

nice thread tags


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 


Final arc was garbage. Even more than naruto final war


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2020)

Bleach would've been great if it just ended after the Soul Society arc. My favorite part after that was the Hueco Mundo forest stuff but it makes sense that was good because it was filler and Kubo didn't write it.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2020)

Goes for a ton of manga tbh. Naruto was great before Itachi's introduction, Fairy Tail was good up till the lightning festival, Toriko was one of my favorites before the new continent. 

Very few manga get better with time. That's why I was pretty sure One Piece would never recover after Dressrosa, happy to be wrong there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Aizens bankai solos OP-verse


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

smh Ywach lackeys and their broken ass powers are back?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 18, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Goes for a ton of manga tbh. Naruto was great before Itachi's introduction, Fairy Tail was good up till the lightning festival, Toriko was one of my favorites before the new continent.
> 
> Very few manga get better with time. That's why I was pretty sure One Piece would never recover after Dressrosa, happy to be wrong there.


I agree with you, just not sure about OP. I really don't care that much about it anymore.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 18, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> I agree with you, just not sure about OP. I really don't care that much about it anymore.



Loved Zou and am really enjoying Wano as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

MO said:


> math basically


I used to dislike it but then I discover his secret and I like it now


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

hey guys, has there been a comprehensive thread about teach and his teeth? you know, how he sometimes has them all and sometimes doesn't?

@Edward Teach maybe you know? who are the other BB nutsos here in OL?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 18, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Loved Zou and am really enjoying Wano as well.


I did enjoy Zou, but I really don't care much for Wano or the new characters we've been introduced to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 18, 2020)

Bleach is Back !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania what are you? Some sort of math major? Enjoy proving that 1+1 = 2 you soulless monster.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Enjoy proving that 1+1 = 2 you soulless monster.


Not in all bases 
DEC yeah


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Gledania what are you? Some sort of math major? Enjoy proving that 1+1 = 2 you soulless monster.


.....


Wut ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Wut ?




Simple shit


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Bleach is Back !!!!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Wut ?


You optimistic my posts telling MO that I don't enjoy math.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

@Ren. aren't you a chemist? How dare you enjoy this cursed subject.... Unless you're some sort of.... physical or quantum chemist..


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

anyone wanna play skribbl.io ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Quantum physics is good


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quantum physics is good


I should neg you for that statement. And I don't neg people.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I should neg you for that statement. And I don't neg people.



You're a girl


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're a girl


Sadly I am not. About to shower and I see something that is not very female like.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Ren. aren't you a chemist? How dare you enjoy this cursed subject.... Unless you're some sort of.... physical or quantum chemist..



Wrong I have a Master's degree in CS and I am working in IT.

I loved Chemestry in middle and high school LOL.

And math is one of my worst subject but I am doing investment is stocks now  @dergeist  Disney is at 86.8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

⁹


RossellaFiamingo said:


> Sadly I am not. About to shower and I see something that is not very female like.



What a shame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Sadly I am not. About to shower and I see something that is not very female like.



I would like to be a woman and bang other women


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> anyone wanna play skribbl.io ?



Oh my a girl


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh my a girl



You changed your ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quantum physics is good


Yeah a bit can be 1 and 0 at once in quatum computers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh my a girl


what that supposed to mean  ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I should neg you for that statement. And I don't neg people.


0001 = 0010


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I would like to be a woman and bang other women


Like a dyke type? But wouldn't we all?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> what that supposed to mean  ?


It's a joke about being awkward when you don't know what to say to a girl so you ask her about stupid shit.

Like, you have a girl in your class thats likely your major so you open up by asking "So... Whats your major?"


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You changed your ava





And my sig too


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> what that supposed to mean  ?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yeah a bit can be 1 and 0 at once in quatum computers



I study just a little bit because of my spirituality stuff


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It's a joke about being awkward when you don't know what to say to a girl so you ask her about stupid shit.
> 
> Like, you have a girl in your class thats likely your major so you open up by asking "So... Whats your major?"


 

anyway I am bored let's try a round

Damon 


... join the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

who is pfk1  ? just need another person and we can start


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> who is pfk1  ? just need another person and we can start


thats me. I've got about an hour before I have to leave.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Damon
> 
> 
> ... join the game


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

@Mysticreader wanna join this  ?


RossellaFiamingo said:


> thats me. I've got about an hour before I have to leave.


dw won't take an hour lol 
I made 5 rounds only and added some one piece words lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Mysticreader wanna join this  ?
> 
> dw won't take an hour lol
> I made 5 rounds only and added some one piece words lol



Not sure what's that but okay


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


join and I can buy you dinner later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Not sure what's that but okay


fast doodle game u can draw and guess what is the word 
CNN affiliate WDRB  
probably that link won't work try this ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

BAN KAI !


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

what's that game about


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's that game about


u doodle and guess what is the thing u draw  it's really fun u can add your own words 
and to kill boredom


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> u doodle and guess what is the thing u draw  it's really fun u can add your own words
> and to kill boredom


I see. I remember there being a really dope site with a game like that and pool and uno n stuff but I forgot the name of it. It was super trending on this site too. BAH


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

ok so who's who in here?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> join and I can buy you dinner later



You sure? I don't come cheap. I have an expensive taste


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

That was fast


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I see. I remember there being a really dope site with a game like that and pool and uno n stuff but I forgot the name of it. It was super trending on this site too. BAH


yes lol these are fun too I won't mind trying them 


Soca said:


> ok so who's who in here?


me and mystic 



Mysticreader said:


> That was fast


u wanna go for another round ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

Sure, wasn't doing anything except hunting in the event


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You sure? I don't come cheap. I have an expensive taste


how expensive is expensive ? 


Mysticreader said:


> Sure, wasn't doing anything except hunting in the event


oh lemme make another invite then lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

KK


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

ok I see mystic, where's everyone else?


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

how'd this thing know I was black


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> ok I see mystic, where's everyone else?



Think Nana's making a new one


----------



## Mob (Mar 18, 2020)

2020 is year of Kubo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> ok I see mystic, where's everyone else?


I was kicked god know why  
I will make another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

here 


Mysticreader said:


> Think Nana's making a new one





Soca said:


> ok I see mystic, where's everyone else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2020)

Entering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> how expensive is expensive ?



2011 Armand de Brignac expensive 

Or if you like romantic stuff you can take me to Venice and share a spaghetti plate in a Gondola on a full moon under the starry night sky


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey guys, has there been a comprehensive thread about teach and his teeth? you know, how he sometimes has them all and sometimes doesn't?
> 
> @Edward Teach maybe you know? who are the other BB nutsos here in OL?


Not that many apparently


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2011 Armand de Brignac expensive
> 
> Or if you like romantic stuff you can take me to Venice and share a spaghetti plate in a Gondola on a full moon under the starry night sky


Yeah that's what I am talking about! Dbut sadly.now days Venice is empty so you can go gondola and get arrested for lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah that's what I am talking about! Dbut sadly.now days Venice is empty so you can go gondola and get arrested for lol!



Excuse me sir I'm in the middle of something important  no men allowed


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

Nawwww.


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2011 Armand de Brignac expensive
> 
> Or if you like romantic stuff you can take me to Venice and share a spaghetti plate in a Gondola on a full moon under the starry night sky


that sounds nice  sure after everything calms down 


I love starry sky, I also love going broke ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey guys, has there been a comprehensive thread about teach and his teeth? you know, how he sometimes has them all and sometimes doesn't?
> 
> @Edward Teach maybe you know? who are the other BB nutsos here in OL?


That's just a misconception as far as I know. Show panels


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

i will show you panels if i make a thread about it.

can you answer my question? has there been a thread about this, as far as you remember?


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i will show you panels if i make a thread about it.
> 
> can you answer my question? has there been a thread about this, as far as you remember?


You'd be the first. I assume most of the panels you'll be showing would be from Jaya when he's eating the pie right?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> You'd be the first. I assume most of the panels you'll be showing would be from Jaya when he's eating the pie right?



ok good.

can't say for sure. we'll see.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> that sounds nice  sure after everything calms down
> 
> I love starry sky, I also love going broke ..


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

do u perhaps like the vampier diaries lol ?


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ok good.
> 
> can't say for sure. we'll see.


tbh I don't think it'd be anything other than creative mishaps on Oda's part. It's like if a character has a tattoo, instead of taking the time to always draw the tattoo in great detail, it'd be draw in a doodle type manner or whatever so that it can be done quicker.


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh yeah..I like this new look!


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> do u perhaps like the vampier diaries lol ?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm a spiritual person. I like anything related to the supernatural 

I liked the Originals more though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a spiritual person. I like anything related to the supernatural
> 
> I liked the Originals more though.


I never watched The Originals even tho Klaus was my fav character 

maybe I should change that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ok good.
> 
> can't say for sure. we'll see.


Why do you love Gled so much?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> I never watched The Originals even tho Klaus was my fav character
> 
> maybe I should change that




Date first, talk later


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why do you love Gled so much?



Gled has a harem in the NF


----------



## Silver (Mar 18, 2020)

big new morgans is wild


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> I never watched The Originals even tho Klaus was my fav character
> 
> maybe I should change that



It's more oriented towards the bond between the members of the Original family but it still has some romance in it.

You'll like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a spiritual person. I like anything related to the supernatural
> 
> I liked the Originals more though.


Nice..do you like supernatural series then??
Ash Vs evil?
Mind seed TV you tube channel!? 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Simple shit


In the first vid the proof is incorrect he divides by 0


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> In the first vid the proof is incorrect he divides by 0


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice..do you like supernatural series then??
> Ash Vs evil?
> Mind seed TV you tube channel!?
> Lol



The ones I've watched out of the top of my head are: Vampire Diaries, Originals, Supernatural, Constantine and Teen Wolf. Then Sci-Fi like The 100 and such. I haven't watched anything in quite some time.

But I guess I should say that I like things with magic, other races and whatnot. So Fantasy genre first.

No surprise considering my favorite game was FF.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

Aren't we all?



MrPopo said:


> In the first vid the proof is incorrect he divides by 0



2nd is also incorrect, because he took advantage of the series. As the guy said, he missed one -1 on purpose, so his equasion comes out "true". But in fact it isn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

@Mariko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

@Mariko when I came here 2 years ago you had this ava


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

With love from Italy


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The ones I've watched out of the top of my head are: Vampire Diaries, Originals, Supernatural, Constantine and Teen Wolf. Then Sci-Fi like The 100 and such. I haven't watched anything in quite some time.
> 
> But I guess I should say that I like things with magic, other races and whatnot. So Fantasy genre first.
> 
> No surprise considering my favorite game was FF.


Watch this  one lol.. it's super hilarious!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko when I came here 2 years ago you had this ava



I know I know, but pourquoi tu ressorts ça now mecton? T'es devenu commie?


----------



## Mob (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> What this  one lol.. it's super hilarious!


ash vs evil dead 
such a shame series got axed


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Aren't we all?


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

It would have been perfect is she had a Grim repear scythe in her hand lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Damn wonder if Em ever fucked her.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Watch this  one lol.. it's super hilarious!



*plays the vid*

*sees echi stuff*


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *plays the vid*
> 
> *sees echi stuff*


@Dean Winchester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


She is a biatch but she is really hot!


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn wonder if Em ever fucked her.


She probably like it big so.. maybe


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> She probably like it big so.. maybe


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn wonder if Em ever fucked her.



Don't do this.


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Date first, talk later


oh yes the date 



.
.
.
.
.

Actually no you didn't join the game that time soo  ~


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't do this.


Years ago when I was living and working in London, she came for her birthday at the Signor Sassi restaurant at Knightsbridge..a very famous posh Italian restaurant..she came around  eleven , pretty late, but she wanted to have dinner alone with her family and friends so we had to close all the restaurant and stay open until late for her sake!
She is really beautiful, but she is too posh and spoiled , imo, I didn't serve her but I was close, I did serve Ronaldo once, and his coffee had some of my extra spit on it!
So now I can say Ronaldo drink my spit!!
Lmaooo..
True story
I know it's nothing to be proud of..but just saying..not only becouse you are a billionaire that means you can eat shit.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Most of you probably too young to remember:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh yes the date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was busy peeling onions and potatoes


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> He was busy peeling onions and potatoes


For what ? for the spaghetti?


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Most of you probably too young to remember:


Buffon!!


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> For what ? for the spaghetti?


Naaaa..we needed a quick dish so we order him to prepare a nice Spanish tortilla for our legendary crew, nothing to difficult to do and pretty quick once you add some eggs and have potatoes ready! ..I must say he did a good work overall, then We let him go back to his crew since he miss them badly...


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh yes the date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> He was busy peeling onions and potatoes





Nana said:


> For what ? for the spaghetti?


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Why? Don't you like spaghetti?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

They don't make ads like they used to


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nas..we needed a quickmdish so we order him to prepare a nice Spanish tortilla for our lenses crew, nothing to difficult to do and pretty quick once you add so.e eggs and have potatoes ready! ..I must say he did a good work overall, then We let him go back to his crew since he miss them badly...



Tried a tortilla in Madrid once


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> They don't make ads like they used to


Those old NBA ads were good too


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

What happened to the thread?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Most of you probably too young to remember:



Zizou


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What happened to the thread?


Everyone at their home bored and just in the mood of shitposting I guess


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What happened to the thread?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Me and @Nana now


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Everyone at their home bored and just in the mood of shitposting I guess



Aye. I'm bored


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me and @Nana now




Ps check my new thread ~


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

WB>


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

@A Optimistic How the fuck did you know I was stalking your Profile page you son of a mother ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic How the fuck did you know I was stalking your Profile page you son of a mother ?



I always know what my enemies are up to.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Stay away from my page if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

careful there with those threats


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic How the fuck did you know I was stalking your Profile page you son of a mother ?



How many people do you stalk?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How many people do you stalk?



just the man i was looking for, expect a pm


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Stay away from my page if you know what's good for you.



End him. Do it. Please?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> just the man i was looking for, expect a pm


Get him Ava.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic How the fuck did you know I was stalking your Profile page you son of a mother ?



@Snowless You have some competition.



girafarig said:


> careful there with those threats



Are you Gledania's girlfriend? I noticed you defending him a lot. Even noticed cute matching avatars at one point.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Are you Gledania's girlfriend? I noticed you defending him a lot. Even noticed cute matching avatars at one point. :blobowo



well have you wondered why there are no more 'cute matching avatars'?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well have you wondered why there are no more 'cute matching avatars'?



Yes, I have wondered.

I assume he wasn't giving you enough attention and you dumped him. The end of an iconic couple.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Snowless You have some competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Gledania's girlfriend? I noticed you defending him a lot. Even noticed cute matching avatars at one point.


@Snowless you lewd.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Ahhh I see what happened.

@girafarig Are you upset that Gled is wearing a half naked thot as his avatar?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Ahhh I see what happened.
> 
> @girafarig Are you upset that Gled is wearing a half naked thot as his avatar?



Nope.

Gira believe I dumped her for @Flame

Exept I was never in couple with anyone in this forum to begin with and certainly not with him.

(btw, I will go back to Bepo , I always do)


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Ahhh I see what happened.
> 
> @girafarig Are you upset that Gled is wearing a half naked thot as his avatar?



oh no. well, give me a minute (or two)


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope.
> 
> Gira believe I dumped her for @Flame



you dumped a girl...for a guy?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> you dumped a girl...for a guy?



I did not. There is to many weird rumors in this forum about me.

People think I'm gay


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

OMG. I love it. XD
Ava out to do some damage.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

Make


Gledania said:


> I did not. There is to many weird rumors in this forum about me.
> 
> People think I'm gay


Well are you? I'm sure she like to know the truth.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Snowless You have some competition.



I have no competition.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3

when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to girafarig', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:



Gledania said:


> We are friends



now please consider this: gled calls flame his friend as well. and spends all his days calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and trying to sink him in all our forum games. so it sounds kind of eh. thanks but no thanks.

second. he only said that because he wanted to get something from shrike.

third, he doesn't know me.

all in all it sounds pathetic and phony.

oh and last but not least, look at this:




girafarig said:


> i find it hard to believe. i asked you thrice to follow me but you still don't. somehow, i find it hard to believe your friend flame would have to work so hard to make something happen



i had requested something but my requests were ignored. despite this, i didn't fail to help gled when he asked me to. i didn't get a thanks - instead i got that cringeworthy nonsense you saw above. and as if that wasn't bad enough:



Gledania said:


> Here it is





girafarig said:


> i don't want it anymore. unfollow me. you're being insincere
> 
> let flame win, shrike





Gledania said:


> I followed you already  and told you we are friend. What do you need more ?







edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



you're supposed to rate this post *GODA*, you nitwits


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nope.
> 
> Gira believe I dumped her for @Flame
> 
> ...



Why did that post end up with so much Tier specialist is beyond me.I'm being honest.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

but to answer your question, bear - 

i want not to be insulted. that'd be a start


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3
> 
> when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to me', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:
> 
> ...


Do you know what he looks like?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Snowless said:


> I have no competition.



You're stalking ava too ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3
> 
> when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to girafarig', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:
> 
> ...





@Gledania

your girl needs some love and affection

follow her and slide in her PMs and give her what she wants


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania
> 
> your girl needs some love and affection
> 
> follow her and slide in her PMs and give her what she wants



your reading comprehension skills aren't all that, i'm afraid


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania
> 
> your girl needs some love and affection
> 
> follow her and slide in her PMs and give her what she wants



Love is not something you can choose. Gira is a friend , same for flame.

None can push me out of my limits.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gira is a friend


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

dont ruin my fav OL ship


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3
> 
> when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to girafarig', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:
> 
> ...


@Gledania @Flame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> dont ruin my fav OL ship


Didn't you ship me with shiba ?


----------



## Snowless (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're stalking ava too ?



I own Ava.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Snowless said:


> I own Ava.





I'll literally murder you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Didn't you ship me with shiba ?



No, I ship you with Gira. The way she's fighting so hard for your love is so adorable.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Love is not something you can choose.



correct



> Gira is a friend





no. no i'm not


----------



## Snowless (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I'll literally murder you.



I’d like to see you try.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> No, I ship you with Gira. The way she's fighting so hard for your love is so adorable.



yes, buddy, it was great while it lasted but, as sad as i am to let you down like this -

it's too bloody late now<3

edit: still. don't bully or threaten gled


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3
> 
> when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to girafarig', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:
> 
> ...



So you gave up? 



A Optimistic said:


> I'll literally murder you.



Wow, neko's influence is taking over.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Love is not something you can choose. Gira is a friend , same for flame.
> 
> None can push me out of my limits.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

@DeVision

it's not a matter of me giving up. rather it's a matter of gled asking me for favors when my own requests haven't meant shit to him, jumping at the chance to suck up to shrike _by using me as a prop_ AND not seeing what is wrong with all this

edit: may i quote myself?


*Spoiler*: __ 






girafarig said:


> @Shrike thanks, brother
> 
> i won't forget
> 
> ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

@Shrike 

What are your thoughts on the romantic conflict currently taking place in this thread?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @DeVision
> 
> it's not a matter of me giving up. rather it's a matter of gled asking me for favors when my own requests haven't meant shit to him, jumping at the chance to suck up to shrike _by using me as a prop_ AND not seeing what is wrong with all this
> 
> ...



Damn, dats tuff. 
But look at it like this: gled didn't deserve you anyways


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

@girafarig 

Let's play kiss, marry, kill.

Gledania, Flame, and Shrike


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn, dats tuff.
> But look at it like this: gled didn't deserve you anyways



@girafarig I recomand you devision. He's a good guy. I'm sure you'll found in him what I couldn't provide you.

He's been a lot interested in you lately


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania how can you break a maidens heart like that? Even worse, using her feeling for your benefit. I expected more from you. I'm disappointed.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @DeVision
> 
> it's not a matter of me giving up. rather it's a matter of gled asking me for favors when my own requests haven't meant shit to him, jumping at the chance to suck up to shrike _by using me as a prop_ AND not seeing what is wrong with all this
> 
> ...





@Gledania how could you do something like this?


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @DeVision
> 
> it's not a matter of me giving up. rather it's a matter of gled asking me for favors when my own requests haven't meant shit to him, jumping at the chance to suck up to shrike _by using me as a prop_ AND not seeing what is wrong with all this
> 
> ...


Wow that manipulative behavior and using u  


Sis u deserve to be treated better than this


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania is the bad guy. Makes all the rest of us man look bad..


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania 

You're the reason women keep tweeting "men are trash" on twitter


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @DeVision
> 
> it's not a matter of me giving up. rather it's a matter of gled asking me for favors when my own requests haven't meant shit to him, jumping at the chance to suck up to shrike _by using me as a prop_ AND not seeing what is wrong with all this
> 
> ...


 Gled is a very nice bro. We even flame each other and get real serious in Linlin vs Newgate debates but we still remain cordial and friendly in other places. Give him another chance.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania how can you break a maidens heart like that? Even worse, using her feeling for your benefit. I expected more from you. I'm disappointed.



I didn't use anywone. She said she will help me anytime. So in time of need I called her. In time of need I would do the same , that's what friends do.
She asked me to follow her I did to.

I simply can't give MORE than that.

You can tho


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2020)

I thought I was coming in here with something interesting buy muthafcukas is beefing in here? Why???


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I didn't use anywone. She said she will help me anytime. So in time of need I called her. In time of need I would do the same , that's what friends do.
> She asked me to follow her I did to.
> 
> I simply can't give MORE than that.
> ...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania that's the definition of using someone..


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I thought I was coming in here with something interesting buy muthafcukas is beefing in here? Why???


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania that's the definition of using someone..


I didn't use anyone. If someone propose to help me I won't say no.


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I didn't use anyone. If someone propose to help me I won't say no.


At least thank her for her efforts  don't be cold like that


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> At least thank her for her efforts  don't be cold like that



I'm sure I thanked her already


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> At least thank her for her efforts  don't be cold like that



From a girls perspective. Do you think he used her?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm sure I thanked her already


U don't sound grateful in the posts she quoted


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

The Meditations of Rossella Fiamingo

Lesson 1: Never reject a woman in a place where receipts can be kept. The world will turn against you.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Shrike
> 
> What are your thoughts on the romantic conflict currently taking place in this thread?



My OL OTP 

Well would be if Gleddy didn't prefer men


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania>Kira in terms of using girls

also he is mean to me usually by saying I am high or drunk when I create threads or posts


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> From a girls perspective. Do you think he used her?


Indeed, he knows how loyal admirer she is and took advantage of that lol


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

But yeah they are still cute, especially gira with her defense of the bear, melted my heart


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> My OL OTP
> 
> Well would be if Gleddy didn't prefer men


Why are you wearing Jojo's avy?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


>




Things are not looking great for your side.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Indeed, he knows how loyal admirer she is and took advantage of that lol



Fel1x just named a perfect example. I knew I saw this relationship before


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> My OL OTP
> 
> Well would be if Gleddy didn't prefer men


I thought you were Jojo for a minute


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)

@T.D.A knows all the canon pairings.


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fel1x just named a perfect example. I knew I saw this relationship before


Oof let's hope it don't end the same way


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @girafarig
> 
> Let's play kiss, marry, kill.
> 
> Gledania, Flame, and Shrike



sorry, i don't kiss strangers. nor do i marry them. and i'm not a violent person (but i'd like my upstairs neighbors to croak dear lord in heaven please make them die asap TIA. anyway, i don't think any of these 3 are the cunts upstairs)



Gledania said:


> @girafarig I recomand you devision. He's a good guy. I'm sure you'll found in him what I couldn't provide you.
> 
> He's been a lot interested in you lately



gled, stop.

i can't stand dev.

and while you're a good bear boy, gled, and i think you're adorable, you're childish. you don't owe me anything, obviously, but you don't even understand how being an ass to another person and then spamming them with +rep, those stupid little heart-ratings and plastic "we-ArE-FriEnDs"-s *just because *you want shrike/sb else to take flame down for you  - well, how it looks bloody terrible!

like i said, such phony, so cringe





DeVision said:


> @Gledania how can you break a maidens heart like that? Even worse, using her feeling for your benefit. I expected more from you. I'm disappointed.



ok you're not as bad as i thought, i guess


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania This is why Meursault did what he did.  Algerians can't be trusted.


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2020)

Best girl is still @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Relationship 101: never be an ass to your gf.

...

Or bf if you're into that kind of stuff


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i can't stand dev.



@DeVision 

My condolences.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why are you wearing Jojo's avy?



Fadi has a mellow heart and when I am helping people I have to wear his coat


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> gled, stop.
> 
> i can't stand dev.
> 
> ...




I have no idea how I should react now ... 

did I hurt you ? If so I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention.


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> . and i'm not a violent person (but i'd like my upstairs neighbors to croak dear lord in heaven please make them die asap TIA.





RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Gledania This is why Meursault did what he did.  Algerians can't be trusted.


This turned dark quickly


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

looks like "i" caused something  

why am i taking all the blame?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I have no idea how I should react now ...
> 
> did I hurt you ? If so I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> why am i taking all the blame?



You're not... I am.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

so... Gledania used @girafarig and @Shrike to destroy @Flame?

repped Gledania for his plan to destroy @Flame bug negged for using people for that


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I have no idea how I should react now ...
> 
> did I hurt you ? If so I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Can't believe this all started cuz I asked homegirl why she's always defending glen


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania how can you break a maidens heart like that? Even worse, using her feeling for your benefit. I expected more from you. I'm disappointed.


The might hearth breaker D Glen!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Can't believe this all started cuz I asked homegirl why she's always defending glen



No it's because I was passing by and accidently checked your profile page.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Can't believe this all started cuz I asked homegirl why she's always defending glen


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Can't believe this all started cuz I asked homegirl why she's always defending glen


>Avalon asked a question
>Drexxel(or whatever his name was) trashtalked the thread


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania is the bad guy. Makes all the rest of us man look bad..


Why? Isn't he gay? That's his choice..let him.be Don, he is a good guy anyway , even as a lolonoa supporter


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Everything started with that little innocent post 




Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic How the fuck did you know I was stalking your Profile page you son of a mother ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

screw yall im the real victim here


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania you were better when you just created threads like "is it gay to suck yourself"  than now breaking ladies' hearts


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania
> 
> You're the reason women keep tweeting "men are trash" on twitter



i would never say anything like this

it's a terrible thing to say. and wrong

also gled is a bear cub, not a man



Gledania said:


> I didn't use anywone.



i'm afraid you did, bear



> She asked me to follow her I did to.
> .


no you did not.

i asked you thrice and you didn't. i helped you and got no 'thank you'. also you used me to suck up to shrike.

you said we're friends and THEN i reminded you i had asked you to follow me but you didn't. i tried to tactfully inform you that that's not something you do to a friend so you have no right to say we are friends because it's bloody INSULTING.

but you're a bit daft and cannot always read so you then went on to follow me, still hoping that shrike will kick flame





Gledania said:


> I'm sure I thanked her already



care to provide a quote?

anyway, you're adorable and i'm sure i won't hate you in a couple of days but just stop with this phony stuff. like, go and play with your willy. or flame's. just stop with this awful stuff, ok?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so... Gledania used @girafarig and @Shrike to destroy @Flame?
> 
> repped Gledania for his plan to destroy @Flame bug negged for using people for that



Well no, I actually helped Flame and had him win the game


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> screw yall im the real victim here


oh well  ..... 

This reminds me of something


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> screw yall im the real victim here



Dude. Devision think I'm heartless and manipulative , Ava said I'm the reason women on twitter put "men are trash" , Gira think I used her , Fel1x think I'm hearltess,  half the people here think I dumped her for you , and you are the victim in the story ??? 

Comon


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I have no idea how I should react now ...
> 
> did I hurt you ? If so I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention.



OH LOOK AN APOLOGY 

did take forever


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> just stop with this phony stuff. like, go and play with your willy. or flame's. just stop with this awful stuff, ok?



Anytime Gled quotes me from now on, I'm just going to say this to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania

just stop with this phony stuff. like, go and play with your willy. or flame's. just stop with this awful stuff, ok?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania
> 
> just stop with this phony stuff. like, go and play with your willy. or flame's. just stop with this awful stuff, ok?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Well no, I actually helped Flame and had him win the game



where's that picture of a shiba inu dog peering from behind the curtains, squinting its eyes in the most menacing manner imaginable?

shiba used it once. i'd like to use it now, too.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Glewdania strikes again 





Stop it already you lewd man. 


How many good women will you bully? 



Please stop.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Dude. Devision think I'm heartless and manipulative , Ava said I'm the reason women on twitter put "men are trash" , Gira think I used her , Fel1x think I'm hearltess,  half the people here think I dumped her for you , and you are the victim in the story ???
> 
> Comon


nigga u brought this to yourself

i literally did nothing. i'm not even active most of the time


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh well  .....
> 
> This reminds me of something


what?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Gonna watch shrek guys. 

Good film, nostalgia got me.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gonna watch shrek guys.
> 
> Good film, nostalgia got me.
> 
> Have a good night everyone


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

@Muah mine's bigger


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> just the man i was looking for, expect a pm



The deed is done.  @Shrike


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gonna watch shrek guys.
> 
> Good film, nostalgia got me.
> 
> Have a good night everyone



Not gonna invite your girlfriend to netflix and chill?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

you can all quote that but please do give credit where credit is due


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> what?


Nvm


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Gonna watch shrek guys.
> 
> Good film, nostalgia got me.
> 
> Have a good night everyone


Are you gonna break Fiona's heart too you lewd bear? 

Go now. I can't even look at you anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

aww, poor bear couldn't withstand all the hate and accusations

let's hope he recovers soon


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The deed is done.  @Shrike





A Optimistic said:


> Not gonna invite your girlfriend to netflix and chill?



Pfft pretendflamingo

Looks great tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Btw is the name of this convo based on the popular UK show love island?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @T.D.A knows all the canon pairings.



What would you like to know?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Btw is the name of this convo based on the popular UK show love island?


Yes 

I don't watch it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Btw is the name of this convo based on the popular UK show love island?



More like GiraGled island.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes
> 
> I don't watch it though.



Me and all my coworkers love watching that show.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

this probably sums it up


@Gledania @girafarig @Flame


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nvm


tell me  



Fel1x said:


> this probably sums it up
> 
> 
> @Gledania @girafarig @Flame


screw you


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Someone give me the short summary of the @Gledania and @girafarig drama


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

there isn't one. you'll have to read it all!

and don't forget to *GODA* me


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

now i feel bad for bear.

he ran away scared. poor little homosexual bear


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Someone give me the short summary of the @Gledania and @girafarig drama



I caught gledania on my profile

I asked gledania why hes on my profile

This girl gira came outta nowhere and started defending gledania

I was confusion ?????

I asked if she's gledania's girl

She then broke down and revealed how gledania was using her for some alley game, and shes apparently really jealous of flame

Entire OL convo was laughing at her story

The end


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> tell me


"I will tell u if u do this" then proceeds to say there was nothing  

Manipulation 101


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

you realize, yes, that your summary just reduced my chances of getting those *GODA*s by 87%, yes?

edit:


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you realize, yes, that your summary just reduced my chances of getting those *GODA*s by 87%, yes?


What does even the emoji means ... ?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

I just love how @Nana defends all the girls here in OL


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

IT MEANS APPREHENSION


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> "I will tell u if u do this" then proceeds to say there was nothing
> 
> Manipulation 101


i take it you haven't forgotten about it yet


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I caught gledania on my profile
> 
> I asked gledania why hes on my profile
> 
> ...



I see and @DeVision wants to make moves on @girafarig 

what are the chances that Gira is just some 35 year old fat dude on his laptop


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you realize, yes, that your summary just reduced my chances of getting those *GODA*s by 87%, yes?
> 
> edit:



Did I lie anywhere in my story, sis?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2020)

I am myself again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I just love how @Nana defends all the girls here in OL


We girls need to have each other's back 




Flame said:


> i take it you haven't forgotten about it yet


Idk I just have good memory lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I just love how @Nana defends all the girls here in OL



Lol this is true @Mariko could tell her to f*** off and she'll give a Friendly rating while if some dude trolls her she'll start swearing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

I am actually a lady.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am actually a lady.


don't tier specialist me then


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I caught gledania on my profile
> 
> I asked gledania why hes on my profile
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> don't tier specialist me then


?? 


Are you a lady too?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Sources: @Redline and @Mariko new pairing


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

me: is supportive of gled, protecting him with her life. asks gled to follow her
gled: ignores
me: asks gled to follow her
gled: ignores
me: asks gled to follow her
gled: ignores.
also gled: girafarig pls help i wanna kill flame cuz he won't let me play with his willy
me: ok
gled: shrike pls help i wanna kill flame cuz he won't let me play with his willy
shrike: first, be nice to gira
gled: WeR frEnDs...right, gira?
shrike: uh...nope.
me: ikr?

@T.D.A from the horse's mouth


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> We girls need to have each other's back
> 
> 
> 
> Idk I just have good memory lol


sorry, but imma have to force u to delete ur memory disc


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol this is true @Mariko could tell her to f*** off and she'll give a Friendly rating while if some dude trolls her she'll start swearing


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Are you a lady too?


I'm open-minded


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

ok im gonna have to ask all of u to put some respek and keep my name out your mouth or else im suing all yall for slandering my good innocent name  

"playing with his willy" smh


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Did I lie anywhere in my story, sis?



no, buddy, you didn't.

but my beef was not with the truth ratio
IT WAS WITH THE HIGHWAY RATING-ROBBERY!


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What would you like to know?


That's what I was talking about.



T.D.A said:


> Sources: @Redline and @Mariko new pairing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I'm open-minded


I'll try to cut it down. 


Sis promise


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok im gonna have to ask all of u to put some respek and keep my name out your mouth or else im suing all yall for slandering my good innocent name
> 
> "playing with his willy" smh



you're not any less gay than gled, man

can't even go a day without obsessing over his fondness of penises (i wonder why), never closing that photoshop typing your yaoi fics with desperate gled pining after the ever-so-reluctant flame

says a lot about what's on your mind

edit: not that you ain't right about him but you're no better


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Dude. Devision think I'm heartless and manipulative , Ava said I'm the reason women on twitter put "men are trash" , Gira think I used her , Fel1x think I'm hearltess,  half the people here think I dumped her for you , and you are the victim in the story ???
> 
> Comon



Why did you risk everything for La Flame?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you're not any less gay than gled, man
> 
> can't even go a day without obsessing over his fondness of penises (i wonder why), never closing that photoshop typing your yaoi fics with desperate gled pining after the ever-so-reluctant flame
> 
> ...



I was about to log off but looks like round 2 is about to pop off


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> That's what I was talking about.



I see. yeah Redline and Mariko are an interesting pairing. Both strong personalities and often go too far but maybe this will complete them, who knows.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you're not any less gay than gled, man
> 
> can't even go a day without obsessing over his fondness of penises (i wonder why), never closing that photoshop typing your yaoi fics with desperate gled pining after the ever-so-reluctant flame
> 
> ...


don't go there we're discussing gled now

your relationship is at stake and you go and focus on fake irrelevant stuff


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you're not any less gay than gled, man
> 
> can't even go a day without obsessing over his fondness of penises (i wonder why), never closing that photoshop typing your yaoi fics with desperate gled pining after the ever-so-reluctant flame
> 
> ...


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> me: is supportive of gled, protecting him with her life. asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> me: asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> ...


Guys like that will take your pure emotions for granted if u keep showering them with support and affection 

Ignore him and see the difference, some guys like girls who play hard to get


----------



## Silver (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

Silver said:


>


still gonna accuse me of photoshopin @girafarig ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Guys like that will take your pure emotions for granted if u keep showering them with support and affection
> 
> Ignore him and see the difference, some guys like girls who play hard to get



the thing with gled is that he's pining for flame who treats him terribly (due to his own internalized homophobia, probably). gled's options are to be ignored by flame who would never openly admit he's thinking about gledibear 24/7 OR take the abuse. he takes the abuse because it's better than being ignored. he's gotten used to the abuse so when someone is nice to him, he's just confused.

our poor hopeless bear


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

where's big news morgan when you need him? this is quite the story


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

@Gledania

your girl just said another man has better brains and swag than you, rip bro


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> still gonna accuse me of photoshopin @girafarig ?



sure. this one is the real deal

but you spend lots of time photoshopping them, too, you FLAMER


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the thing with gled is that he's pining for flame who treats him terribly (due to his own internalized homophobia, probably). gled's options are to be ignored by flame who would never openly admit he's thinking about gledibear 24/7 OR take the abuse. he takes the abuse because it's better than being ignored. he's gotten used to the abuse so when someone is nice to him, he's just confused.
> 
> our poor hopeless bear


seems hopeless to me
Find another guy to crush on then sis


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol this is true @Mariko could tell her to f*** off and she'll give a Friendly rating while if some dude trolls her she'll start swearing



Fuck off @Nana 

Also,

Fuck you for getting the best gurl rating.

As the new mod I ban you.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> sure. this one is the real deal
> 
> but you spend lots of time photoshopping them, too, you FLAMER


pointing fingers wont help any of us gira. we both want the same thing which is you and gled together so lets call it a truce 

we need to make gled realize that he took you for granted


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

No use hiding @Gledania. Send a voice note.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> pointing fingers wont help any of us gira. we both want the same thing which is you and gled together so lets call it a truce
> 
> we need to make gled realize that he took you for granted




dude, you, too,  should take this to heart:

"just stop with this phony stuff. like, go and play with your willy. or flame's. just stop with this awful stuff, ok?"

@T.D.A 

yes, that quote is a great example


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Glewdania is probably playing with his willy while watching Shrek now


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

This is probably the most fun I've had in the OL convo, dying of laughter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

Glen to Gira:


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> This is probably the most fun I've had in the OL convo, dying of laughter.



you're welcome



edit: sorry i don't like these pop 'singers'

oh it's gled singing? well, still don't like these...individuals


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2020)

jeez, glad you had fun. please do come again  

as for me, an hiatus sounds like a nice idea. ta ta


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2020)

@Nana 



Moldrew said:


> I dunno how it happened, but @Nana is my new favorite e-girl
> 
> Feeling me x her af rn


----------



## Muah (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania is a girl?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

gled said his penis was blessed by jesus himself. though he meant flame, really

doubt he's a girl


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fuck off @Nana
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


Polls = irrelevant.
Facts = u the OL queen 



Stan Mariko for better life <3


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Muah said:


> Gledania is a girl?





girafarig said:


> gled said his penis was blessed by jesus himself. though he meant flame, really
> 
> doubt he's a girl




@A Optimistic the fun is not over bruh


----------



## Irene (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nana


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> gled said his penis was blessed by jesus himself. though he meant flame, really
> 
> doubt he's a girl


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember those time people paired me with Shiba and @Mariko 

Now it's gira and Flame  


Just wait till people put me with freechoice and sera , at this rate I won't be surprised


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

stop whinging, bear

or soon nobody will ship you with anybody for you'll slip into total obscurity

do you want me to work some more on you? no? then stop whinging as if being shipped with my brilliant self isn't the best thing that has ever happened to you



edit:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> stop whinging, bear
> 
> or soon nobody will ship you with anybody for you'll slip into total obscurity
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic the fun is not over bruh



It is for me, going out for a bit. Pray I don't catch the rona virus


----------



## Muah (Mar 18, 2020)

This thread has made me uncomfortable I'm leaving.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> this probably sums it up
> 
> 
> @Gledania @girafarig @Flame



Just saw this


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2020)

Muah said:


> This thread has made me uncomfortable I'm leaving.


Usopp is great


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

i hope @Gledania has understood now - and won't forget - that one should never cross me.

i'm vindictive. and ruthless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i hope @Gledania has understood now - and won't forget - that one should never cross me.
> 
> i'm vindictive. and ruthless.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

We're still frying Gledania?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> We're still frying Gledania?



dude just sassed me with an '' when he should be crying in a corner, contemplating his heinous missteps


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> dude just sassed me with an '' when he should be crying in a corner, contemplating his heinous missteps


Man, I'd really hate to cross you in person.  
You're very vicious in a mildly scary way.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Man, I'd really hate to cross you in person.
> You're very vicious in a mildly scary way.


Sassy ones tend to be sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Man, I'd really hate to cross you in person.
> You're very vicious in a mildly scary way.





the best thing is, nobody knows!

always comes as a surprise to them

edit: i'm talking about people who don't know me particularly well, obviously.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the best thing is, nobody knows!
> 
> always comes as a surprise to them


Yea, it's always the nice ones that are most vicious.  Perhaps I should be weary of "nice" people


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Sassy ones tend to be sexy.



Fire zodiac sign girls  

I like kinky and flirty.

They always make me laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, it's always the nice ones that are most vicious.  Perhaps I should be weary of "nice" people



tbf i'm pretty far from nice. it's not that people don't expect me to be mean - i often am

they don't expect me to 1) remember all sorts of things they've said and done 2) hold these things against them even when lots of time has passed and 3) SUDDENLY GO ALL REVENGE


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Sources: @Redline and @Mariko new pairing


Only God knows... XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> tbf i'm pretty far from nice. it's not that people don't expect me to be mean - i often am
> 
> they don't expect me to 1) remember all sorts of things they've said and done 2) hold these things against them even when lots of time has passed and 3) SUDDENLY GO ALL REVENGE





You hear that @Gledania You gotta be careful what you say and do these days. Some people out here keep receipts .


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> tbf i'm pretty far from nice. it's not that people don't expect me to be mean - i often am
> 
> they don't expect me to 1) remember all sorts of things they've said and done 2) hold these things against them even when lots of time has passed and 3) SUDDENLY GO ALL REVENGE



I smell a Scorpio here


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I smell a Scorpio here


Yeah possibly ..I am a Scorpio too... 15 November

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah possibly ..I am a Scorpio too... 15 November


are you prone to acts of vengeance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> are you prone to acts of vengeance?



Scorpio and vengeance is like meat and proteins. You can't get one without the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewdania is probably playing with his willy while watching Shrek now


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Scorpio and vengeance is like meat and proteins. You can't get one without the other.


What if it's Vegan meat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> are you prone to acts of vengeance?


Kinda yes...but let's just say I forgive but don't forget, it depends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What if it's Vegan meat?



Like Seitan right? I'm Vegan so I know you can get all the amino acids from different vegetable sources.

The complete protein in one food only animal meat though if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

@MasterBeast the last 10 pages or so of this thread are an absolute riot.

you're missing out with that homer MO


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Kinda yes...but let's just say I forgive but don't forget, it depends


I forgive but I don't forgive.... does that make sense?

If someone slights me or misplaces my trust, I forgive but I can never trust them again. It's all or nothing for me. Like no matter how much that person tries, I can never see them as a friend again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

@Fel1x 

Btw I am not a girl, I was joking.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Fel1x
> 
> Btw I am not a girl, I was joking.


Or was I????


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Or was I????


----------



## Beast (Mar 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @MasterBeast the last 10 pages or so of this thread are an absolute riot.
> 
> you're missing out with that homer MO


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 18, 2020)

what?

you didn't laugh?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea, it's always the nice ones that are most vicious.  Perhaps I should be weary of "nice" people


Always.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what?
> 
> you didn't laugh?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

10 pages of roasting @Gledania all because he stalked  avas profile


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why did you risk everything for La Flame?



Wut ? I wanted to defeat him in the alley game cause I kinda had enough of watching him winning every times ...
Shrike betrayed me and helped him , gira helped me nonetheless. But apparently I didn't thank her , so everyone think I used her , including girafarig herself (this went full tdlr drama) Plus there is a whole rumor about me dumping her for a gay relationship with flame ... weird rumors spread really quick in this forum. 

I had to pass through all this



A Optimistic said:


> you dumped a girl...for a guy?





Fel1x said:


> this probably sums it up
> 
> 
> @Gledania @girafarig @Flame





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewdania strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fel1x said:


> @Gledania you were better when you just created threads like "is it gay to suck yourself" than now breaking ladies' hearts





RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Gledania This is why Meursault did what he did.  Algerians can't be trusted.





DeVision said:


> @Gledania is the bad guy. Makes all the rest of us man look bad..





A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania
> 
> You're the reason women keep tweeting "men are trash" on twitter





Nana said:


> At least thank her for her efforts  don't be cold like that


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

leave my friend alone


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

That was a confusing read.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wut ? I wanted to defeat him in the alley game cause I kinda had enough of watching him winning every times ...
> Shrike betrayed me and helped him , gira helped me nonetheless. But apparently I didn't thank her , so everyone think I used her , including girafarig herself (this went full tdlr drama) Plus there is a whole rumor about me dumping her for a gay relationship with flame ... weird rumors spread really quick in this forum.
> 
> I had to pass through all this


You abused a maidens love for you what did you expect would happen


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wut ? I wanted to defeat him in the alley game cause I kinda had enough of watching him winning every times ...
> Shrike betrayed me and helped him , gira helped me nonetheless. *But apparently I didn't thank her , so everyone think I used her , *including girafarig herself (this went full tdlr drama) Plus there is a whole rumor about me dumping her for a gay relationship with flame ... weird rumors spread really quick in this forum.
> 
> I had to pass through all this



filthy liar.

@Patrick 
here:



girafarig said:


> me: is supportive of gled, protecting him with her life. asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> me: asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> ...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You abused a maidens love for you what did you expect would happen



I didn't want to abuse anyone.
 now I should have thanked her when she helped me against flame , but I was so enraged by shrike betrayal and Flame's winning that I totally forgot. I would thank her right now but it would feel a bit "too late".


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

shut up with this phony stuff, gled


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

and for the record, i wanted gled to follow me so that i could write something nice on his profile (which i had also told him) becuse there’s nothing but some homo shittalk there

i would have probably written something like:

_oh gled_ 

or

_my bear is so amazing_


but gled fucked up so that ain’t happening (and he hasn’t stopped, by the looks of it)

go back to being called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) by everyone as well as your daily tier-specialist showers from shiba


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> go back to being called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) by everyone as well as your daily tier-specialist showers from shiba


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Damn. This turned from a soap opera to a nasty divorce real quick.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

i thought it was a nasty "fRenDShIp" before, no?

edit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Maybe dial the homophobia down a slight notch?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

the homophobia is gled's daily reality. but i hear you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what?
> 
> you didn't laugh?


That was all kinds of weird. 

Good luck to the best couple I suppose.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and for the record, i wanted gled to follow me so that i could write something nice on his profile (which i had also told him) becuse there’s nothing but some homo shittalk there
> 
> i would have probably written something like:
> 
> ...


What the heck happened when I was gone?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Or was I????


Then you are one tall biach


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> me: is supportive of gled, protecting him with her life. asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> me: asks gled to follow her
> gled: ignores
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What the heck happened when I was gone?


Gledania got dumped by girafarig


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

I wouldn’t trust anyone on here to be female, you’re all dudes to keep it all halal.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

@MasterBeast i understand where you're coming from, buddy

but in this case, you should expect to be wrong at least sometimes. like rossella said, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @MasterBeast i understand where you're coming from, buddy
> 
> but in this case, you should expect to be wrong at least sometimes. like rossella said, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


My policy is all forums are full of males until I can meet them offline.


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @MasterBeast i understand where you're coming from, buddy
> 
> but in this case, you should expect to be wrong at least sometimes. like rossella said, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


Better safe then sorry, I don’t wanna end up like Gled 



Ren. said:


> My policy is all forums are full of males until I can meet then offline.


... you meet people on the forum offline?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I wouldn’t trust anyone on here to be female, you’re all dudes to keep it all halal.


I just remembered about that catfish moderator 
oh geez how fucked up must be to pretend you're a girl on the internet


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Better safe then sorry, I don’t wanna end up like Gled


Dont want another Pandagate


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> ... you meet people on the forum offline?


Neah but I did chat with some with voice and all and yes we have some females in our ranks but I digrees!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Better safe then sorry, I don’t wanna end up like Gled



gled ended up the way he did precisely because he thought he can treat me like he'd treat some guy


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

For a long time I thought Gled was a chick 



girafarig said:


> gled ended up the way he did precisely because he thought he can treat me like he'd treat some guy


You deserve better, try Flame.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't do this.


He fucked her that is why he is a God Raper named Godzila


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 19, 2020)

Leave Gled alone


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> For a long time I thought Gled was a chick



Wait wut ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gled is silly but its hard for me to stay mad at him even though he likes to annoy people so much


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Ahhh I see what happened.
> 
> @girafarig Are you upset that Gled is wearing a half naked thot as his avatar?


Dog stop trolling both of them


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wait wut ?


Yeah, normal dudes don’t act the way you do... especially with flame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> he likes to annoy people so much



I don't 







Exept for shiba


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Yeah, normal dudes don’t act the way you do... especially with flame


@Flame  and @Shiba D. Inu :gitgud


Gledania said:


> Exept for shiba


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

They use call one guy fluttershit... I wonder what came of him?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so for the last couple of days, gled has been asking me to help him in those alley wars. i obliged. because despite his flaws, he's quite adorable<3
> 
> when my help wasn't enough (i can do only so much when everyone else is ganging up on him, after all), he asked shrike to lend a hand as well. shrike said that first, gled would have to 'return the love to girafarig', implying that he had been a bit of a prick. to which gled replied:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> They use call one guy fluttershit... I wonder what came of him?


Word on the street he went threw multiple name changes


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You deserve better*, try Flame*.





edit: i don't think you read what i wrote about flame tbh

edit2: no he's not, can't bloody stand him


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Also, why is it Love island in the title?

Did everyone not know how shit this years winter love island was?



girafarig said:


> edit: i don't think you read what i wrote about flame tbh
> 
> edit2: no he's not, can't bloody stand him


Ahh, I see... you don’t like the confident type, I see why you’re drawn into cuck that is Gled. 

However, let me tell you something sweet heart, not everyone can be saved, you gotta save yourself


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> edit: i don't think you read what i wrote about flame tbh
> 
> edit2: no he's not, can't bloody stand him


 what's wrong with Flame


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I wouldn’t trust anyone on here to be female, you’re all dudes to keep it all halal.


Ok but how do u know dudes are dudes and not actually females


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

I just caught up on this drama and


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok but how do u know dudes are dudes and not actually females


It is a well-known fact that girls can't be the internet


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I just caught up on this drama and



From back to A optimistic first post ?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 19, 2020)

Happy birthday to one of the OGs of the OL! @Edward Newgate

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It is a well-known fact that girls can't be the internet


GiRLs DonT exSit ONliNe


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok but how do u know dudes are dudes and not actually females


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> From back to A optimistic first post ?


from page 417

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

@Edward Newgate happy birthday bruh.

Your thread Vive card databook still live till now


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok but how do u know dudes are dudes and not actually females


That's right

I'mma girl


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> from page 417



Admit you had a good laugh 

Cause we all did


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

@MasterBeast @MrPopo 

re flame:



girafarig said:


> you're not any less gay than gled, man
> 
> can't even go a day without obsessing over his fondness of penises (i wonder why), never closing that photoshop typing your yaoi fics with desperate gled pining after the ever-so-reluctant flame
> 
> ...






girafarig said:


> the thing with gled is that he's pining for flame who treats him terribly (due to his own internalized homophobia, probably). gled's options are to be ignored by flame who would never openly admit he's thinking about gledibear 24/7 OR take the abuse. he takes the abuse because it's better than being ignored. he's gotten used to the abuse so when someone is nice to him, he's just confused.
> 
> our poor hopeless bear



this guy is a bully.

don't bring him up with me, unless you're qouting that legendary 'play with your willy' quote i blessed you all with


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Admit you had a good laugh
> 
> Cause we all did


I sure had with lots of confusion


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


>


 

Would be a good idea to troll others


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Ahh, I see... you don’t like the confident type, I see why you’re drawn into cuck that is Gled.
> 
> However, let me tell you something sweet heart, not everyone can be saved, you gotta save yourself



there is nothing confident about flame.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> GiRLs DonT exSit ONliNe


well i dont know if they exist online but what i know for sure is that girls dont poop


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> GiRLs DonT exSit ONliNe


You probably belive girls can be video games too


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I sure had with lots of confusion



Back in time people had weird rumors on me having a threesome with Shiba and marie....

Now I'm on a love conflict involving gira and Flame 

OL's rumors I swear. I didn't ask anything...
Who's next ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Back in time people had weird rumors on me having a threesome with Shiba and marie....
> 
> Now I'm on a love conflict involving gira and Flame
> 
> Who's next ?


@T.D.A and @Nana


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Back in time people had weird rumors on me having a threesome with Shiba and marie....
> 
> Now I'm on a love conflict involving gira and Flame
> 
> Who's next ?


So, you play for both team?

You greedy bastard.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> So, you play for both team?
> 
> You greedy bastard.



Wanna join ?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanna join ?


Trying to expand your harem after beening exposed


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Back in time people had weird rumors on me having a threesome with Shiba and marie....
> 
> Now I'm on a love conflict involving gira and Flame
> 
> ...


Acno x u




shaantu said:


> @T.D.A and @Nana


T.D.A x Nana 


Marie x Nana 



Gonna rule the OL together


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Marie x Nana
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna rule the OL together




there will nothing left but ashes


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

besides Gled's triangle include 2 men and 1 woman and he's done with Mariko already so its your turn


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> there will nothing left but ashes


Who don't love chaos?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

@MO x @Soca is canon tho

Who do you think they keep callung each others "hoes" without any of them complaining?


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanna join ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Who don't love chaos?


"Chaos is the most dangerous thing in this world but without control chaos will kill you"
Tissaia de Vries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> besides Gled's triangle include 2 men and 1 woman and he's done with Mariko already so its your turn


U talking to me ?


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

I’ve never seen love island. Is it good?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Edward Newgate happy birthday bruh.
> 
> Your thread Vive card databook still live till now





Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday to one of the OGs of the OL! @Edward Newgate


Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

uhh crap I really need to get a haircut but its impossible now because all barbershops are closed due to corona-chan


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> uhh crap I really need to get a haircut but its impossible now because all barbershops are closed due to corona-chan



force your girlfriend/wife to learn to cut your hair so you get free haircuts 24/7.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

maybe I should go full Saitama style


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> your girlfriend/wife


my what


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> maybe I should go full Saitama style


Just shave your face and wear a hat or something


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

now that I think I'm almost 25 years old so maybe it's about time I should start thinking about creating my own family


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Just shave your face and wear a hat or something


I think its out of option since I need to attend some importants meeting and they would think I'm stupid if they saw me wearing a hat


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 19, 2020)

tbh there are actually decent youtube tutorials for fades + tapers on youtube if you want to cut it yourself.


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 19, 2020)

@Edward Newgate Happy Birthday 

@Flame Was posting in the entries and misc


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> I’ve never seen love island. Is it good?


Nah it’s not. 
It only works in the UK as it comes on Tv every night, during its seasonal run. 

It’s not a show you could catch up on though lol.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> now that I think I'm almost 25 years old so maybe it's about time I should start thinking about creating my own family


Sims 4 has a new expansion pack


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> tbh there are actually decent youtube tutorials for fades + tapers on youtube if you want to cut it yourself.


my manual skills are awful so I'm scared I'll screw up and then I'll have to shave whole head


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Sims 4 has a new expansion pack


yeah I think that should do enough, less effort and I'll get what I want


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> my manual skills are awful so I'm scared I'll screw up and then I'll have to shave whole head


I think my GF was the same the first time but if you use the bigger guards you don't really take off that much hair so its really hard to get to a point where you've shaved off your hair in a weird way.

This is if you have a razor that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You deserve better, try Flame.



If you want to hurt @Gledania badly, you'll do this @girafarig. 



girafarig said:


> edit2: no he's not, can't bloody stand him



Welcome to the club bro. @Flame 



Edward Newgate said:


> Thanks guys



Happy birthday WSM.


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @MO x @Soca is canon tho
> 
> Who do you think they keep callung each others "hoes" without any of them complaining?


I call everyone hoes



shaantu said:


> uhh crap I really need to get a haircut but its impossible now because all barbershops are closed due to corona-chan


Mines is still open I think. He's using methylated spirit on his tools so they stay sanitized.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

i don't believe in hurting people. i believe in accountability


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

in other fucking news

THEY  CLOSED  MY  GYM  DOWN 

They don't want anyone congregating in groups more than 10 

Can't even get my Switch because muthafuckas is out of stock and the malls stores aint' open anyways 

So i had to buy something on psn to fill my void and got witcher 3 

and it sucks ass 

why do people like this renaissance shit 

_*sniff* _

buhhhhhuhhhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

poor marcie


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> in other fucking news
> 
> THEY  CLOSED  MY  GYM  DOWN
> 
> ...


waaaaa, why u don like it


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> THEY  CLOSED  MY  GYM  DOWN



mine is closed sine 3 days.  wat are u complaining ?

You get a 400 euro fine for being outside with no justification right now in Brussel...


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> mine is closed sine 3 days.  wat are u complaining ?
> 
> You get a 400 euro fine for being outside with no justification right now in Brussel...


Lool, I wonder how they’re gonna try to do that in London. 

There are more people in a single borough of London then the whole army and then there’s 32 different boroughs (guess you could call them areas if that makes it easier to understand).

You must be having a laugh if you think I’m getting a ticket for going outside.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> mine is closed sine 3 days.  wat are u complaining ?
> 
> You get a 400 euro fine for being outside with no justification right now in Brussel...



You're Belgian?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

i frequently travel to brussels


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> poor marcie


tragic first world problems 



shaantu said:


> waaaaa, why u don like it


well I don't like renaissance stuff in general so I pretty much just spite myself buying it 

the one saving grace is that I only spent 15 bucks so that's nice I guess 



girafarig said:


> i frequently travel to brussels


the ship is confirmed


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i frequently travel to brussels






Patrick said:


> You're Belgian?



Nope but I live in there for now.


MasterBeast said:


> You must be having a laugh if you think I’m getting a ticket for going outside.



Well you never know. If it's night , everything is closed , no one is out bar you and your friends , police might use an argument against you


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> mine is closed sine 3 days.  wat are u complaining ?
> 
> You get a 400 euro fine for being outside with no justification right now in Brussel...


Damn them Belgians aren't messing around.



Soca said:


> So i had to buy something on psn to fill my void and got witcher 3
> 
> and it sucks ass



Don't say that about TW3


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> well I don't like renaissance stuff in general so I pretty much just spite myself buying it
> 
> the one saving grace is that I only spent 15 bucks so that's nice I guess



Had the same when I bought Skyrim. It was like 10 euros but the only time when I really like fantasy settings is when it's over the top crazy like God of War. Skyrim felt like a medieval simulator with some weak ass magic and uninspired dragons.


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Welcome to the club bro. @Flame




@Edward Newgate have a blast man!


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Brussels is pretty scary controlling to me. First the mandatory EU voting, now this.


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Well everything can be tolerated but what gonna happen when ppl don't go to their job money runs out, food runs out ..


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

In the Netherlands we have enough reserves to last a few months so as long as the virus doesn't escalate we're good on that front.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I didn't want to abuse anyone.
> now I should have thanked her when she helped me against flame , but I was so enraged by shrike betrayal and Flame's winning that I totally forgot. I would thank her right now but it would feel a bit "too late".



I hope you aren't really taking all this as seriously as you talk about it


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

oh yea, happy birthday @Edward Newgate 






BlueDemon said:


> Damn them Belgians aren't messing around.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say that about TW3


Ciri is a butt! Geralt is an ass! Come at me 




Patrick said:


> Had the same when I bought Skyrim. It was like 10 euros but the only time when I really like fantasy settings is when it's over the top crazy like God of War. Skyrim felt like a medieval simulator with some weak ass magic and uninspired dragons.


Funny thing is that I was gonna get that first but apparently witcher had more hype so I was like fuck it


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I hope you aren't really taking all this as seriously as you talk about it



i hope he is


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ciri is a butt! Geralt is an ass! Come at me


you, my friend, are making unnecessary enemies


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Well everything can be tolerated but what gonna happen when ppl don't go to their job money runs out, food runs out ..


Hopefully it doesn’t reach that point. I know there are many jobs where employees are working from home instead of the office if they have a job that can be done from the computer or over the phone.
Not sure what manual laborers can do in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you, my friend, are making unnecessary enemies


I'l take you all on 

Just had to find this goat and this hoe led me to a fucking bear in the woods 

kinda twisted game is this


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'l take you all on
> 
> Just had to find this goat and this hoe led me to a fucking bear in the woods
> 
> kinda twisted game is this



One of the best ever made


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

food doesn't grow 'from home office' though


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

tbh I wasn't a fan of Velen, Skellige and Novigrad were way more enjoyable for me


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> food doesn't grow 'from home office' though


My local grocery stores are still open for now. Although, I do live in the states where global pandemics get treated like a joke.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> My local grocery stores are still open for now. Although, I do live in the states where global pandemics get treated like a joke.


my grocery store near home open 24/7 and is full of pasta, rice and toilet paper so I feel safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> My local grocery stores are still open for now. Although, I do live in the states where global pandemics get treated like a joke.



i, too, can still get my groceries. but will i be able to come may?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

I feel envy for Soca that he hasnt played W3 yet
main game + 2 dlc 
but the hoe is prolly gonna complain


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> tbh I wasn't a fan of Velen, Skellige and Novigrad were way more enjoyable for me



You really Slavic?? 

The Ladies, Baron and Velen's atmosphere is as Slav as Witcher gets, that ancient feel full of history, you wanna tell me some almost generic Viking stuff is better? Get out of our tribe


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I hope you aren't really taking all this as seriously as you talk about it



No of course no ...


Especially the part were you sided with flame ... OF COURSE I don't take it seriously ... 

it's not like I'm holding a grudge or preparing a revenge  ...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I feel envy for Soca that he hasnt played W3 yet
> main game + 2 dlc
> but the hoe is prolly gonna complain



I played the game.

I wanted to play the "loyal to yennefer" role but I met triss and went with her instead.
Then I thought Yeah gonna replay but this time with yennefer , yet ended with triss again ..

Triss >>> everything.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You really Slavic??
> 
> The Ladies, Baron and Velen's atmosphere is as Slav as Witcher gets, that ancient feel full of history, you wanna tell me some almost generic Viking stuff is better? Get out of our tribe


I had really hard time on the Velen ending and none of possible options were good for me 
and all slavic stuff and rituals were haunting me back in the school days and fuck Dziady


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i, too, can still get my groceries. but will i be able to come may?


Yes 
Just trust me on this one


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No of course no ...
> 
> 
> Especially the part were you sided with flame ... OF COURSE I don't take it seriously ...
> ...







shaantu said:


> I had really hard time on the Velen ending and none of possible options were good for me
> and all slavic stuff and rituals were haunting me back in the school days and fuck Dziady



Well yeah, the Slavic mythology is always dark as shit. No wonder it haunted you. None of the choices are ideal, that's what's great about it, it's like in life.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Ciri is a butt! Geralt is an ass! Come at me


So together they're an assbutt 


Gledania said:


> I played the game.
> 
> I wanted to play the "loyal to yennefer" role but I met triss and went with her instead.
> Then I thought Yeah gonna replay but this time with yennefer , yet ended with triss again ..
> ...





shaantu said:


> I feel envy for Soca that he hasnt played W3 yet
> main game + 2 dlc
> but the hoe is prolly gonna complain


I only played the first game and with my new laptop I can finally play the second and third. But I don't got the time. Might change in the current situation, but I also started some other games.
And yeah, Triss FTW.


Shrike said:


> Well yeah, the Slavic mythology is always dark as shit. No wonder it haunted you. None of the choices are ideal, that's what's great about it,* it's like in life*.


But darker, because Slavs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No of course no ...





careful there, gled





> Especially the part were you sided with flame ... OF COURSE I don't take it seriously ...
> 
> it's not like I'm holding a grudge or preparing a revenge  ...



my kinda bear


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Yen for me. Always went with hot toxic women irl because i am an idiot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Yen for me. Always went with hot toxic women irl because i am an idiot.


Yen for me too, I feel so attacted to hot mean bitches


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I feel envy for Soca that he hasnt played W3 yet
> main game + 2 dlc
> but the hoe is prolly gonna complain


that's what I have 

I'm currently trying to kill some undead baby thing

a blotchkin or something like that


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

botchling that's it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Damn. You make me wanna play it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

fuck this

it's like my 6th attempt to kill this thing

got his health halfway down and some ghosts shit showed up then the bitch has the audacity to replenish it's health back to full


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

bouta look for cheats or something


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> bouta look for cheats or something


try using signs


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

and you gotta try to kill those ghosts every time they appear so the monster won't heal as much


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> try using signs


that's what I did but it barely does anything far as I can see. Takes a good 10 minutes to get halfway only for it to replenish when the ghosts show up


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> that's what I did but it barely does anything far as I can see. Takes a good 10 minutes to get halfway only for it to replenish when the ghosts show up



Call it a hoe. Maybe it goes away.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

@Soca



You know her?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

died again

bout to break my ps4 and jump out the window 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Soca
> 
> 
> 
> You know her?


I do not


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> died again
> 
> bout to break my ps4 and jump out the window
> 
> ...




reload a save and make it lubberkin then


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> reload a save and make it lubberkin then


the ghosts pop up when you take that option too and then it turns into a botchling


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Soca
> 
> 
> 
> You know her?


I do  Rose from BP


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

botchling 7
Soca 0


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> died again
> 
> bout to break my ps4 and jump out the window
> 
> ...



 she just appeared on my insta account 



Nana said:


> I do  Rose from BP


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> botchling 7
> Soca 0


bout to buy a new game now

I heard nier autama is cool


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ok @Soca  and @Nana last one.


So cute


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok @Soca  and @Nana last one.
> 
> 
> So cute


That's Jennie


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> bout to buy a new game now
> 
> I heard nier autama is cool


hey hey hey do not bitch out now 

and yes, automata is good but its beginning is hard and really frustrating after failing even more than fighting botchling and if you fail you have to start over until you get saving checkpoint


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

like god, I remember I spent like 3 hours to get past beginning in automata


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok @Soca  and @Nana last one.
> 
> 
> So cute


u wanna see someone cute  ?



Stan Seulgibear


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> bout to buy a new game now
> 
> I heard nier autama is cool


Dude what difficulty are you playing on?


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





shaantu said:


> like god, I remember I spent like 3 hours to get past beginning in automata



I give up then


BlueDemon said:


> Dude what difficulty are you playing on?



Story and sword?  I think that's medium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Nox (Mar 19, 2020)

Met this girl who is into OP and is a fan of Luffy. Just of that I could tell she was a poor decision maker so I ghosted her





















































still smashed though [HASHTAG]#kidgang[/HASHTAG]


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Story and sword? I think that's medium.


Then I'm glad I'm a PC gamer, not going to spend hours on some fight lmao. You can still turn it on easy tho.


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Then I'm glad I'm a PC gamer, not going to spend hours on some fight lmao. You can still turn it on easy tho.


well I figured it out

I took the option to turn it into a luberkin, I beat the ghosts and then used the axii sign to calm to monster thing down so it doesn't transform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Astro said:


> Met this girl who is into OP and is a fan of Luffy. Just of that I could tell she was a poor decision maker so I ghosted her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean [HASHTAG]#sleazeballgang[/HASHTAG]

Also, why are you smashing with Corona going around?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

I feel so shit without the gym.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> u wanna see someone cute  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stan Seulgibear



She's cute 


  oh my.

Who's her?



Nana said:


>


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same girl. Jennie.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's the same girl. Jennie.





I really can't tell the difference sometimes.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> u wanna see someone cute  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stan Seulgibear



She looks like Kanjuro.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nananana.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Lalalalala


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She looks like Kanjuro.


dammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnn

@Nana  you gon take that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She looks like Kanjuro.


DELETE THIS RIGHT NOW OR REGRET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She looks like Kanjuro.


I actually agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Whats wrong with look like Kanjuro?


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I actually agree


u have to be blind *and *delusional to think that


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She looks like Kanjuro.





RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whats wrong with look like Kanjuro?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> u have to be blind *and *delusional to think that


My delusions are elsewhere but I do think she resembles him especially with the hair and stuff.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Chad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> My delusions are elsewhere but I do think she resembles him especially with the hair and stuff.


u are comparing this goddess to ugly ass Kanjouro 



u are cancelled rosse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> u are comparing this goddess to ugly ass Kanjouro
> 
> 
> 
> u are cancelled rosse


I'm public television. You can't cancel me. 

Beauty is in the eyes of the Rossella and I say she looks like a Kanjuro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


ban kai !


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

LOOK AROUND YOU LOOK BEYOND
YOU COULD MAKE AN UNBREAKABLE BOND

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ban kai !



I was Inoue X Ichigo day 1. Was that on your paring list back in bleach days ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


EZ > Bleach >> S8 



shaantu said:


> LOOK AROUND YOU LOOK BEYOND
> YOU COULD MAKE AN UNBREAKABLE BOND


SK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> DELETE THIS RIGHT NOW OR REGRET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The hair is almost identical 



Nana said:


> u are comparing this goddess to ugly ass Kanjouro
> 
> 
> 
> u are cancelled rosse



Different story here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> LOOK AROUND YOU LOOK BEYOND
> YOU COULD MAKE AN UNBREAKABLE BOND


The world around you is not what is seems
Soul revealed beyond your wildest dreams

Shaman King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Was that on your paring list back in bleach days ?


Yoruichi x myself 
I liked Starrk x Halibel for some reason 
Byakuya x Yoruichi or Rangiku
or Hisagi x Rangiku

never cared for either Orihime or Rukia as pairings tbh


Bleach was definitely the least shippy of the HST for me


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> EZ > Bleach >> S8
> 
> 
> SK


s8


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

Hao was a badass 

also SK powers were pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Story of my life


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The world around you is not what is seems
> Soul revealed beyond your wildest dreams
> 
> Shaman King


SO MANY THINGS I NEVER COULD SEE
SO MANY CHOICES FALLING ON ME

COULD IT BE MY DESTINY TO BE THE SHAMAN KING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

i also loved the Italian SK opening for some reason


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> s8


EZ


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

@Nana  Is it that serious though?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Story of my life


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Nana  Is it that serious though?


I can be petty when it comes to Seulgi



u aren't cancelled tho lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> EZ


EZ is doing fine and well but I wonder how much S8 will stay alive because it won't hold for long on Kishi's fame


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


> EZ is doing fine and well but I wonder how much S8 will stay alive because it won't hold for long on Kishi's fame


EZ isn't good and S8 got axed.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> S8 got axed


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

shaantu said:


>


Kubo no justu


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> *I was Inoue X Ichigo day 1.* Was that on your paring list back in bleach days ?



yeah right



more like renjixichigo


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> more like renjixichigo


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Working from home


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

@Gledania I think there's a question you need to ask.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania I think there's a question you need to ask.



Go on ?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

It's so hard not reading the spoilers wheb you are so used to them ​


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

So with Kubo returning. Should I start Bleach or nah? XD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

stop reading when the soul society arc ends and you're good

(though you'll miss out on shinji and hiyori)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Go on ?



@Astro


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Also, why is it Love island in the title?
> 
> Did everyone not know how shit this years winter love island was?



I needed a translator to understand what Paige was saying, her Scottish accent was way too thick.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So with Kubo returning. Should I start Bleach or nah? XD



If you have a lot of time to waste sure, if not then definitely don't. It's pretty trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Why is astro banned ? @Kinjin 

Flaming ?Spoilers ?NSFW content ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

it's the small font. they couldn't take it any more


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why is astro banned ? @Kinjin
> 
> Flaming ?Spoilers ?NSFW content ?



I always find it amusing that you ask people who aren't allowed to answer your question, but you never ask the one person who can answer your question.

I saw exactly what Astro did and knew he was gonna get banned.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

now i'm curious as well. who's the one person who can answer this question?

can you tell us @A Optimistic ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2020)

Dude posted a porn video in the chapter discussion thread.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

well. i couldn't stand him anyway


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Dude posted a porn video in the chapter discussion thread.






Gled knew it and still asked? (he said something about nsfw)


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2020)

I was scrolling through the thread wanting to see what everyone thought of the chapter spoilers when all of a sudden...I see an interracial anal sex video


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well. i couldn't stand him anyway


How dare you! 
You’ve got shit taste in people


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Dude posted a porn video in the chapter discussion thread.



@Kinjin 
is that true ?


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

That a random thing for someone to do lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So with Kubo returning. Should I start Bleach or nah? XD





girafarig said:


> stop reading when the soul society arc ends and you're good
> 
> (though you'll miss out on shinji and hiyori)


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Astro wanted to share his excitement


----------



## Beast (Mar 19, 2020)

It must have been a great video if he wanted to share it with us.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Astro wanted to share his excitement



Usually I'd say don't spam.
But I've got no clue what could've happened in the chapter.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin
> is that true ?



Kinjin be like:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It must have been a great video if he wanted to share it with us.



Too bad I wasn't there


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Usually I'd say don't spam.
> But I've got no clue what could've happened in the chapter.



That avatar


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

bear doesn't know how to find pornographic material on the internet

he's all lost without master astro


----------



## Patrick (Mar 19, 2020)

I forgot how weird this forum gets sometimes


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I forgot how weird this forum gets sometimes


Too bad I always miss these juicy stuff when it happens


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 19, 2020)

When your too bored and you ended up posting porn in OP discussion thread


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That avatar



Isn't she? :blu


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

If u can't witness the drama, u can make it instead


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u can't witness the drama, u can make it instead



So I need to make some drama. Teach me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Isn't she? :blu



She is


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So I need to make some drama. Teach me!


Make a thread in the OL 
"Which fandom is the most delusional" or "which fandom do u hate the most"

Just imagine the tea and drama


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Make a thread in the OL
> "Which fandom is the most delusional" or "which fandom do u hate the most"
> 
> Just imagine the tea and drama



That wouldn't last long. And Soca and Kin would ban me.


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That wouldn't last long. And Soca and Kin would ban me.


I don't see them online so it could last long 

Hm ppl will be banned for making bait threads ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't see them online so it could last long
> 
> Hm ppl will be banned for making bait threads ?



Marc is always there. Ready to bully me.

If I did a missstep, he'd be right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

@girafarig 


Comics


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

@Ren. 
what's up, buddy?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Ren.
> what's up, buddy?


Nothing mocking some comics and remebering the clasics:



Also I bought Coca cola stocks at 40$ when they are normally at 60$ @dergeist!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Nothing mocking some comics and remebering the clasics:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I bought Coca cola stocks at 40$ when they are normally at 60$ @dergeist!



i see. i think these modern comics are infantilizing and awful (not that i've read them) - and yes, they come with an agenda - but my opinion of the classics is not any better tbh.

edit:


*Spoiler*: _beware, hate and venom!_ 



had to familiarize myself with sandman and preacher in mid-2010s. vile stuff. filth and degeneracy!


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So with Kubo returning. Should I start Bleach or nah? XD


Nah its not worth it, it's pretty trash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

omg gled liked my post on his profile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> omg gled liked my post on his profile



It was about time he did!

Congrats Gled. Now you have a GF. Is it the first one you've ever had?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

This is so ...


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> omg gled liked my post on his profile


You forgave already


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Gledania said:


>



It's okay for now.. But when THE time comes, don't be like a dead fish.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

How do I become a Gledania-level chad? 
Any tips and tricks @Gledania?

What’s your secret, buddy?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> How do I become a Gledania-level chad?
> Any tips and tricks @Gledania?
> 
> What’s your secret, buddy?



Wear a bear ava


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> How do I become a Gledania-level chad?
> Any tips and tricks @Gledania?
> 
> What’s your secret, buddy?



@Nana


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nana


I’d love to hear her thoughts on the matter


----------



## Redline (Mar 19, 2020)

She is hot!


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> She is hot!


Negative


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> I’d love to hear her thoughts on the matter


Stanning Kidd and admirals is the first step 


Jk , Don't be a chad it's cringe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stanning Kidd and admirals is the first step
> 
> 
> Jk , Don't be a chad it's cringe


Shanks,Ace and Garp.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

I have finally caught up with OP 
I must say, I am glad I waited to read it all in one sitting, now I'm full of so much information and emotions

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shanks,Ace and Garp.


Stop making this new emoji a thing lmao 
I don't see how it is iconic


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally caught up with OP
> I must say, I am glad I waited to read it all in one sitting, now I'm full of so much information and emotions


Reading weekly sucks 
Good for u nat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stop making this new emoji a thing lmao
> I don't see how it is iconic


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally caught up with OP
> I must say, I am glad I waited to read it all in one sitting, now I'm full of so much information and emotions



best scene in Wano so far?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stop making this new emoji a thing lmao
> I don't see how it is iconic



That's because you were a baby with Bleach was in its prime.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, you are right @Nana I stopped at 962 and read it all today, don't know why not earlier  but that will remain the mystery


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, you are right @Nana I stopped at 962 and read it all today, don't know why not earlier  but that will remain the mystery


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That's because you were a baby with Bleach was in its prime.


I am not a 10 years old tf

 

anyway 
HxH >> OP >>>> Bleach


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

*ok next week no break what that means ?????

we need a new game *


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> *ok next week no break what that means ?????
> 
> we need a new game *


Ok.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

@T.D.A
I'll put it in spoilers just in case

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oden leaving blow on Kaido
Luffy, Kidd, and Law's words in the end of chapter 974
The whole chapter 957 and everything connected to the past, Whitebeard and Roger
Kaido's thunderclap in 923 if I am not mistaken.
Everything with Queen, that guy cracks me up
I also liked Enma introduction


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @T.D.A
> I'll put it in spoilers just in case
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Imu=Joyboy=


----------



## Mariko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

for kishi fans out there


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Paying the service to Acno's legacy, nice


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> for kishi fans out there


Nigguh I'm trying to cope with my S8 lost.


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> for kishi fans out there


i thought you were T.D.A for a little .. 

nice avy tho


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> i thought you were T.D.A for a little ..
> 
> nice avy tho


woah nana complimented a zoro avy? does that mean you're finally joining the grandmaster's liege?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> i thought you were T.D.A for a little ..
> 
> nice avy tho


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> woah nana complimented a zoro avy? does that mean you're finally joining the grandmaster's liege?


I don't hate Zoro, he looks hot in that avy

I hate the wank tho


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't hate Zoro, he looks hot in that avy
> 
> I hate the wank tho


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

stop spamming me  with quotes of nothing


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> stop spamming me  with quotes of nothing


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> stop spamming me  with quotes of nothing


Yah!! Yah!! Yah!!


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yah!! Yah!! Yah!!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

That's a Em song.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Is that Kubo?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Is that Kubo?


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't hate Zoro, he looks hot in that avy
> 
> I hate the wank tho


what wank? we're unworthy of wanking him


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Is Enma black yet?


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Is that Kubo?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Acno said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Take that


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

hey zoro stans, go check out gled's new avy

you should be green with envy

i'm pretty lukewarm about zoro but even i thought it's awesome


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey zoro stans, go check out gled's new avy
> 
> you should be green with envy
> 
> i'm pretty lukewarm about zoro but even i thought it's awesome


Zolo?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

@girafarig You are so cute with Gledania, like Tsuru with Kinemon, but unfortunately it is only one-sided 

*Spoiler*: __ 



For now


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

I think I'm broken right now.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey zoro stans, go check out gled's new avy
> 
> you should be green with envy
> 
> i'm pretty lukewarm about zoro but even i thought it's awesome



He has the worst avas


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Just as planned


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He has the worst avas


Who has the best avas in your opinion?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hey zoro stans, go check out gled's new avy
> 
> you should be green with envy
> 
> i'm pretty lukewarm about zoro but even i thought it's awesome


I think he used that one previously, I remember it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Take that





Now I understood why you're spamming those


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Who has the best avas in your opinion?


ur looking at him


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

subjectively: bear (but the current one really is)

objectively: marcie and nana when she goes for some cute asian girl

@Nataly

edit: but one should also consider how well the avy reflects/matches the personality of the poster. in this respect, mariko's avy is very much on point. lastier's szayel avys were like that, too (but you don't know him). ditto shiba's doggo avys 

most people tend to have a real winner from time to time...but then they change it to something 'eh'


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @girafarig You are so cute with Gledania, like Tsuru with Kinemon, but unfortunately it is only one-sided
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i'm sure i'll grow on him (despite what he says) because i'm just that awesome


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Where is Ava? We need some fire. XD


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is Ava? We need some *fire*. XD


wow really? its like i dont exist smh


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I understood why you're spamming those


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> wow really? its like i dont exist smh


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> wow really? its like i dont exist smh



You're okay until magma arrives..


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is Ava? We need some fire. XD


Rihotta.


----------



## Irene (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> what wank? we're unworthy of wanking him





also stop spamming y'all that emoji , fuck bleach 



Nataly said:


> Who has the best avas in your opinion?


for girls u and UB, Skylar, rinoa , kitsune , Mariko
for guys t.d.a flame idk who too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> also stop spamming y'all that emoji , fuck bleach
> 
> 
> for girls u and UB, Skylar, rinoa , kitsune , Mariko
> for guys t.d.a flame idk who too


Me and Blacku. Trunks soloes.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> also stop spamming y'all that emoji , fuck bleach
> 
> 
> for girls u and UB, Skylar, rinoa , kitsune , Mariko
> for guys t.d.a flame idk who too


But Nana.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> wow really? its like i dont exist smh





Flame said:


> ur looking at him


And here I thought you have been an illusion



Nana said:


> for girls u and UB, Skylar, rinoa , kitsune , Mariko
> for guys t.d.a flame idk who too


 You have a great taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 19, 2020)

That Light guy has good avys, or so I heard


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Who has the best avas in your opinion?



Probs @Flame @A Optimistic @Kinjin


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Who has the best avas in your opinion?


<


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That Light guy has good avys, or so I heard


Lawliet>Light


----------



## Redline (Mar 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stop making this new emoji a thing lmao
> I don't see how it is iconic


I agree it's terrible lul ..by the way I don't even know it


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 19, 2020)

School shut down due to the virus, so I’m on an early Spring Break. 

It’s kind of dull


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)

Acno said:


> Lawliet>Light


Fudo Hachi>>> EZ. Deal with it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Don't know if I should make my day off tomorrow or Saturday. I wonder what I can do for fun. My roommate and suit mates have all gone home so I have the whole place to myself. Almost everything around is closed. Video games get boring very quickly, I'm too lazy to watch any shows.... Corona is throwing everything off.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 19, 2020)

Trust in the luckydo
And it will take you far


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> She is hot!


She is not!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not a 10 years old tf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HxH is shit!


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 20, 2020)

how low iq do you have to be hoarding toilet paper?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> how low iq do you have to be hoarding toilet paper?


Sounds like you're just salty you didn't stock up on toilet paper


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Sounds like you're just salty you didn't stock up on toilet paper


I've had a bidet for a long time.

I just was at the supermarket though and these retards had like 5 or 6 giant packs of toilet paper each. I don't get it either toilet paper is fucking produced in our country lol there isnt any supply chain problems.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> I've had a bidet for a long time.
> 
> I just was at the supermarket though and these retards had like 5 or 6 giant packs of toilet paper each. I don't get it either toilet paper is fucking produced in our country lol there isnt any supply chain problems.


Excretion is the most important thing for the body. You don't want to be caught lacking if shit goes down.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> how low iq do you have to be hoarding toilet paper?


Gesy level.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Excretion is the most important thing for the body. You don't want to be caught lacking if shit goes down.


You can wash your ass, you don't really need toilet paper LOL!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> HxH is shit!


Still can trigger gents with this, just don't droap that name every time other mangas are named and we are fine.

I remember  a thread for someone asking what mangas are overwanked and well HxH is one  and then he has gone balistic, well that is a fact, get over it.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Excretion is the most important thing for the body. You don't want to be caught lacking if shit goes down.



listen bro we aint emulating big mom tier eating habits here. After you use a bidet/spray to wash your ass it literally dries in less than 30 seconds.

Tbh people who are doing shit like this should just be executed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Edward Newgate !!


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

hello to everyone in this beautiful terrible morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> hello to everyone in this beautiful terrible morning


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


>



This one is corona free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This one is corona free


Are you sure?


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Are you sure?



Yes!

@Nana , morning? Isn't it there like noon? XD


Btw. @spoiler readers, tag me once the chapter is out somewhere.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes!
> 
> @Nana , morning? Isn't it there like noon? XD
> 
> ...


No it is still moring there similar to here.


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning/afternoon


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good morning/afternoon



Hi there!
Why are you, AGAIN, walking around naked?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Helllooooo everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes!
> 
> @Nana , morning? Isn't it there like noon? XD
> 
> ...


It is out  so I taged you

You can read it from here:




Gledania said:


> Helllooooo everyone.


@girafarig   to Glen


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Why does it always have to end when the best is happening ... Jeez those dreams ...

I was surrounded by hot naked ladies , and they had their hands full of cakes , chocolate , éclair, cream puff, charlotte , Ice cream ... Then as soon one of them put the cake on my mouth I woke up.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I was surrounded by hot naked ladies


Full stop ... eating is only done after


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hi there!
> Why are you, AGAIN, walking around naked?



Dev 

The void is liberating 

You should try it too


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @girafarig   to Glen




@RossellaFiamingo  i've meant to ask you, did you start reading OP before or after BM's first appearance?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why does it always have to end when the best is happening ... Jeez those dreams ...
> 
> I was surrounded by hot naked ladies , and they had their hands full of cakes , chocolate , éclair, cream puff, charlotte , Ice cream ... Then as soon one of them put the cake on my mouth I woke up.



So the dreams with you getting yourself wet stopped? Good for you. 



Mysticreader said:


> Dev
> 
> The void is liberating
> 
> You should try it too



And walk around without Riri? No way.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why does it always have to end when the best is happening ... Jeez those dreams ...
> 
> I was surrounded by hot naked ladies , and they had their hands full of cakes , chocolate , éclair, cream puff, charlotte , Ice cream ... Then as soon one of them put the cake on my mouth I woke up.


aren't you gay? I mean people were suspecting you recently


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> aren't you gay? I mean people were suspecting you recently



I'm bepo sexual.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Why does it always have to end when the best is happening ... Jeez those dreams ...
> 
> I was surrounded by hot naked ladies , and they had their hands full of cakes , chocolate , éclair, cream puff, charlotte , Ice cream ... Then as soon one of them put the cake on my mouth I woke up.



were u dreaming of nf members


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

my bear is a...furry?!


*Spoiler*: __ 




nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!











he needs help
i hope i can find the best doctors for him!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> were u dreaming of nf members


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> my bear is a...furry?!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


A bear is a furry LOL.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


>



so you're not denying you lewd man


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> so you're not denying you lewd man


tell us which one which one @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> so you're not denying you lewd man



I can't have sexual fantasies about people I never seen in my life


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> tell us which one which one @Gledania


Vivi


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I can't have sexual fantasies about people I never seen in my life you know ?


you're probably picturing them with hot bodies and instead of human head there are NF's avatars


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Vivi


you'd fucking wish


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I'm *bepo* sexual.



wait a minute...



Gledania said:


>






*i* was wearing this:



until yesterday


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you'd fucking wish



Sure I do.


shaantu said:


> you're probably picturing them with hot bodies and instead of human head there are NF's avatars



No. But I do have a picture on every person in this forum.

I picture @Patrick this way :


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

@Gledania how do u picture others?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

btw people are insulting our boy luffy in the pairings thread @Ren.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania how do u picture others?



I picture Soca as an asian woman. (yes I know he's not).
I picture Shaantu as Vivi cause he use her ava always
I picture shiba as 
I picture Flame like a black kid.
I picture Mo like Nicky minaj
Dev like rihana
You like Shin from kingdom.
Ren like luffy.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> tell us which one which one @Gledania



+



Gledania said:


> Vivi




And then:



Gledania said:


> I picture Shaantu as Vivi cause he use her ava always




I'm sorry @shaantu but you were part of Gled's dirty dreams.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao I knew this was coming ...

Tell me. If you met Vivi , and somehow Shaantu switched his soul with her and it's Shanntu mind with Vivi body.

Would you bang her ? Is it gay ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Lmao I knew this was coming ...
> 
> Tell me. If you met Vivi , and somehow Shaantu switched his soul with her and it's Shanntu mind with Vivi body.
> 
> Would you bang her ? Is it gay ?


what the fuck


DeVision said:


> I'm sorry @shaantu but you were part of Gled's dirty dreams.


you sound jealous


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

quick art how I imagine Gled


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> what the fuck







shaantu said:


> you sound jealous



Why do you think I jump on every Gled hate? I was afraid it could come to this. And I want to avoid being in his dream by all costs. XD


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why do you think I jump on every Gled hate? I was afraid it could come to this. And I want to avoid being in his dream by all costs. XD


You're lucky I don't like Rihana (not her voice eh ? ... her body)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I picture Soca as an asian woman. (yes I know he's not).
> I picture Shaantu as Vivi cause he use her ava always
> I picture shiba as
> I picture Flame like a black kid.
> ...


What about me?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What about me?


That guy you often put on your ava. I totally forgot his name...


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're lucky I don't like Rihana (not her voice eh ? ... her body)



lucky bastard @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You're lucky I don't like Rihana (not her voice eh ? ... her body)




Now that you said it.

But good think you don't like her. Otherwise I'd have to change ava. XD


Gledania said:


> Is it gay ?



Yes. XD


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now that you said it.


You find her beautiful ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 20, 2020)

I have to admit that I don't like Kinjin got promoted to Global Mod
he used to have that amazing Dark Magician avatar with green background and he doesn't put it anymore because he's wearing blue now


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I have to admit that I don't like Kinjin got promoted to Global Mod
> he used to have that amazing Dark Magician avatar with green background and he doesn't put it anymore because he's wearing blue now


I think you mean Celtic Guardian. Maybe I'll wear it again at some point.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You find her beautiful ?



You don't?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

don't you like robin? @Gledania

i've been compared to robin


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't?



@Gledania once said he didn't find black women attractive, what do you expect?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't?


Not much.
The forehead is just too much.


T.D.A said:


> @Gledania once said he didn't find black women attractive, what do you expect?


Hmm ... there are ... exeptions.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

@A Optimistic are you making Avatars for T.D.A ? 

This is like the 2nd time I see you using the same Ava with in TMF.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic are you making Avatars for T.D.A ?
> 
> This is like the 2nd time I see you using the same Ava with in TMF.



It's the other way around. I should neg you tbh


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 20, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2020)

how is @Mariko sig allowed on a christian forum


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is @Mariko sig allowed on a christian forum



Have you seen our SMod avatars?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is @Mariko sig allowed on a christian forum


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo  i've meant to ask you, did you start reading OP before or after BM's first appearance?


Before but I was very casual.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


That cats dead


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> That cats dead




Whaaaaaaaaaaat??


Poor kitty


----------



## Beast (Mar 20, 2020)

I didn’t know you get a notification for having your posts deleted


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is @Mariko sig allowed on a christian forum



You're right. The dimensions are wrong.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic are you making Avatars for T.D.A ?
> 
> This is like the 2nd time I see you using the same Ava with in TMF.



It's pretty obvious that TDA makes my avatars. Not sure why you think I make avatars for him.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Everyone on this forum has disagreed with me on some points, they should know now, in advanced that if youre not on my side, you’re on the wrong side.


you're always in the wrong side 
Especially on Koby , Kidd and Garp .


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> you're always in the wrong side
> Especially on Koby , Kidd and Garp .


Garp shits on all your favorites.

Kid is stronger than Zoro.

So he quite on a good side.

Koby will be an Admiral, not Drake.


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fudo Hachi>>> EZ. Deal with it.


When comes the final S8 chapter?tomorrow?

I want to see how Ata dies


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Garp shits on all your favorites.


For right now.
Wait for Prime Zoro.

Oh he don't shit on WB . WSM > Marine hero


Ren. said:


> Kid is stronger than Zoro.



Perhaps... not for long


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Oh he don't shit on WB . WSM > Marine hero


You don't give two shit about WB, I saw you wanking Akainu's magma dick!

Even WB is not defeating Garp without an extra diff that makes Aka and Aokiji's fight look cute.



Gledania said:


> Perhaps... not for long


Always ... Awakened magnetic power > black blades!


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I picture Soca as an asian woman. (yes I know he's not).
> I picture Shaantu as Vivi cause he use her ava always
> I picture shiba as
> I picture Flame like a black kid.
> ...


What about me?


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Garp>Magma coward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You don't give two shit about WB, I saw you wanking Akainu's magma dick!


WB is on my top 10.
Akainu is my least favorite admiral 



Ren. said:


> Even WB is not defeating Garp without an extra diff that makes Aka and Aokiji's fight look cute.


Ok ?


Ren. said:


> Always ... Awakened magnetic power > black blades!



Zoro can hold his sword with his hand ... Shanks made sure to remind kidd your magnetic shit wont forbid a swordman to take your arms.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> What about me?


Acno for FT (human form)


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Acno for FT (human form)


Guess that was pretty obviously


----------



## Redline (Mar 20, 2020)

Another 627 deaths today in Italy Total of infected around 30.000... known..and so far  more then 3000 Deaths!
2 /3 % of mortality rate my ass!
That's 10 % for me lol..math doesn't lie
Stay safe
Wish you well
Just remember it's all started from one person positive...so you can imagine what it means having 30 .000 positive, and counting...no wonder they are shutting everything down..
Watch out!


----------



## Redline (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> WB is on my top 10.
> Akainu is my least favorite admiral
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..he can , even better for kid lol..he just gotta attack his swords and Zoro along with them and then smash it like BB versus ace lol
Kid>> Zoro becouse of his powerful Df
Kid without df! < Zoro
And the same thing can be said for Luffy and Law..imo
But we gotta count their Df in equations so..
Zoro lose..and Sanji also
But like I said I bet both Sanji and Zoro are better then no df law , kid or Luffy


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah..he can , even better for kid lol..he just gotta attack his swords and Zoro along with them and then smash it like BB versus ace lol
> Kid>> Zoro becouse of his powerful Df
> Kid without df! < Zoro
> And the same thing can be said for Luffy and Law..imo
> ...


@Redline  meet one of my new dupes  @Conxc  he likes to wank Zoro for sport!


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> btw people are insulting our boy luffy in the pairings thread @Ren.


They're jealous of him, that's all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Another 627 deaths today in Italy Total of infected around 30.000... known..and so far  more then 3000 Deaths!
> 2 /3 % of mortality rate my ass!
> That's 10 % for me lol..math doesn't lie
> Stay safe
> ...



All should read (again) Naomi Klein's "The shock doctrine"

Also chack French's gov advisor Jacques Attali about his talk in 2009 concerning the need of a massive pandemia to create the global schock recquired to impose a World Government, admitting the financial crisis weren't enough.

Then check where does the Covid-19 comes from (Wuhan), and what was the new BSL 4 made there, and who did it (French companies).

And finally check who patanted the Cov-2 (aka Covid-19): French and europeans companies.

This done, check the world situation these past few years: capitalism and globalisation is disputed everywhere around the world.

Capitalism and globalisation were collapsing.

And tadah! 

Cov-19 appears miraculously, from Wuhan, where french companies made recently a BSL4, the very same companies who patanted the Cov-2. 

It's a fucking biological and political weapon. 

Period.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> btw people are insulting our boy luffy in the pairings thread @Ren.


Tell them that Luffy has a Harem and that is cannon!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Adult Luffy is chad.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2020)

@Patrick stop being so bloody serious and try to troll times to times


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Patrick stop being so bloody serious and try to troll times to times


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All should read (again) Naomi Klein's "The shock doctrine"
> 
> Also chack French's gov advisor Jacques Attali about his talk in 2009 concerning the need of a massive pandemia to create the global schock recquired to impose a World Government, admitting the financial crisis weren't enough.
> 
> ...


There is no proof that Cov-19 is a biological weapon, its nothing more than


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> There is no proof that Cov-19 is a biological weapon, its nothing more than


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

@Ren. : i Am NoT a ZoRo HatEr

Also @Ren. when comparing Kinemon and Zoro:


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


Just as Kubed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. : i Am NoT a ZoRo HatEr
> 
> Also @Ren. when comparing Kinemon and Zoro:


Sorry dog but that is true noting about hating ... I am mocking the Z boys with Zoro will let me remind o yeah gather the samurai, defeat  Denjiro-bust, Defeat King and kill Kaido.



Give me a real fight for Zoro and I will praise the shit out of him!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

@T.D.A  I am not as insecure as you.

I don't need to wank each cut that Zoro makes and I don't need to compare him to Luffy who is the MC to make Zoro look, god.

Watch and learn!

Now if you want me to show you the way as I did with @Conxc ?

Do tell.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> There is no proof that Cov-19 is a biological weapon, its nothing more than



There's no proof stupidity is a social calamity neither .

You take datas.

You use the small thing there is between your ears -if you have one.

You deduce the more plausible conclusion regarding all the datas you've collected.

In our case, the most plausible conlusion is that Cov-19 IS a biopolitical weapon.

It's called "thinking".


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A  I am not as insecure as you.
> 
> I don't need to wank each cut that Zoro makes and I don't need to compare him to Luffy who is the MC to make Zoro look, god.
> 
> ...



Bruh you got upset over a Gillette commercial who's the insecure one


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> There's no proof stupidity is a social calamity neither .
> 
> You take datas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bruh you got upset over a Gillette commercial who's the insecure one


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bruh you got upset over a Gillette commercial who's the insecure one


Bruh I don't use Gillette and I am an investor and that company lost 8B$ ... that is not me being insecure little one that is being rational little feminist Kun.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


He is getting settled and needs to remind me of a crap company that took losses because they were stupid.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Bruh I don't use Gillette and I am an investor and that company lost 8B$ ... that is not insecure little one that is being rational little feminist Kun.



Lol took one post to get you all triggered.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol took one post to get you all triggered.


I know I got so triggered that I bought stocks worth 300$ from Disney and I hate Disney but for  86$ a pop I can manage.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

So from now giving explanation =/= Triggered


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Oreki said:


> So from now giving explanation =/= Triggered


Don't forget that is @T.D.A  logic.

Here is mine:


33%, and 29% respectively as of 2:16 pm EDT on March 18, in one of the worst days for stocks in what has been a brutal past few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

March 18 was such  a great day too bad  I did not have the account  money, but that 79$ stock was so sexy


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

I don't care about stocks, to be honest... just guy passing by. 

Also the hell with this thread name


----------



## Patrick (Mar 20, 2020)

@Gledania out here calling me boring but I'm not the one talking about stocks


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Patrick said:


> @Gledania out here calling me boring but I'm not the one talking about stocks


Call me boring


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I know I got so triggered that I bought stocks worth 300$ from Disney and I hate Disney but for  86$ a pop I can manage.



no one cares about what stocks you bought....


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> no one cares about what stocks you bought....


so why did you asked then?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> so why did you asked then?



Literally no one asked.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Literally no one asked.


You did so 

Gillette is a traded company


----------



## Redline (Mar 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All should read (again) Naomi Klein's "The shock doctrine"
> 
> Also chack French's gov advisor Jacques Attali about his talk in 2009 concerning the need of a massive pandemia to create the global schock recquired to impose a World Government, admitting the financial crisis weren't enough.
> 
> ...


Could be..yeah could be


----------



## Redline (Mar 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> There is no proof that Cov-19 is a biological weapon, its nothing more than


I have some friend who firmly believes about those world complott but whatever the case it might be I see what is real!


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is @Mariko sig allowed on a christian forum


she is spreading awareness





Redline said:


> Another 627 deaths today in Italy Total of infected around 30.000... known..and so far  more then 3000 Deaths!
> 2 /3 % of mortality rate my ass!
> That's 10 % for me lol..math doesn't lie
> Stay safe
> ...


stay strong guys, it's really sad to see what's happening now in the most affected countries 
ppl need the vaccine/cure asap


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Oreki said:


> So from now giving explanation =/= Triggered


How do you got that Devil May Cry Logo under your nickname?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

"Grandmaster Legion"


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> How do you got that Devil May Cry Logo under your nickname?


You need to buy HTML Usertitle with your CC points from here

And use this code in your custom title to have your logo set;


> <img src=""/>


If you want CC points I could give you some...


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> "Grandmaster Legion"


u probably haven't heard of Grandgrandmaster 

so cringy


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> u probably haven't heard of Grandgrandmaster
> 
> so cringy


Is that Mihawk? Grandmaster of the Grandmaster. The King of the Baboons. The man who was stalled by an outdated windows operating system? That Mihawk?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Is that Mihawk? Grandmaster of the Grandmaster. The King of the Baboons. The man who was stalled by an outdated windows operating system? That Mihawk?



Big Meme fans can't talk tbh


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Big Meme fans can't talk tbh


Yea we can. BM>>Post Hawk


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea *we* can. BM>>Post Hawk





edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



sorry, ross, couldn't resist




edit2:


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Mohawk >>> Posthawk >> Mihawk


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea we can. BM>>Post Hawk



BM has taken more Ls in the manga lol. Why do you think she's nicknamed Big Meme?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Hey! Theres Me, MO, @Kurisu, Grimsley, and a bunch of other secret Linlin fans.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> BM has taken more Ls in the manga lol. Why do you think she's nicknamed Big Meme?


Fans are unreasonable and refuse to see how great she is but it's changing slowly. Oda decided that she will be a plot device. She isn't a meme. People simply forgot that we are talking about Oda. Oda has clowned and will continue to clown anyone even if they are top tiers if it means the plot will progress and the SH's will survive.


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> u probably haven't heard of Grandgrandmaster
> 
> so cringy


Zorrofans...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Hey! Theres Me, MO, @Kurisu, Grimsley, and a *bunch of other secret Linlin fans.*



hmm. i gotta say i love a good mystery


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> BM has taken more Ls in the manga lol. Why do you think she's nicknamed Big Meme?


Äh no.Stop talking nonsense


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> "Grandmaster Legion"



aren't you the guy who plays video games on twitch


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> Zorrofans...


I used to think u are a zorofan 
who are your faves ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

let's talk about a plot-relevant character for a change:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

Let's talk about One Piece for a change


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> hmm. i gotta say i love a good mystery


Many are too embarrassed by the bullies that lurk the OP fandom so they're scared of being clowned. They'll come out soon once Linlin goes all out and makes her haters eat crow. For now, only the strong ones who can handle the abuse and fight back are overt with their support for her. Think of us like a silent majority.


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

One Piece is boring lately, next .

let's talk about music


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Many are too embarrassed by the bullies that lurk the OP fandom so they're scared of being clowned.



so they are sissies?



> They'll come out soon once Linlin goes all out and makes her haters eat crow. .



and glory hunters?



> For now, only the strong ones who can handle the abuse and fight back are overt with their support for her.



i admire your courage in the face of adversity



> Think of us like a silent majority


----------



## Oreki (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> One Piece is boring lately, next .
> 
> let's talk about music


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so they are sissies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people in life are fair weather. They only stick around when times are good so it's fine. The Linlin fans on this website have the hearts of Lions, and the mental toughness of a plant.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Something I was working on the last 2 days

First I made this with the idea I had


And today I thought I should put the background, so I did this today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Something I was working on the last 2 days
> 
> First I made this with the idea I had
> 
> ...


Nice one  looks neat
I actually like it without background more

Also nice avy too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Something I was working on the last 2 days
> 
> First I made this with the idea I had
> 
> ...


Looks great.

I liked the WB one as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nice one  looks neat
> I actually like it without background more
> 
> Also nice avy too


Thank you, Nana.
I always have a problem choosing which one is best since I try different options and more and more ideas, and it can always be adjusted too.
@Sassy has shared this image and I fell in love with it


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I liked the WB one as well.


Thank you, Light, WB is the GOAT


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 20, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Most people in life are fair weather. *They only stick around when times are good* so it's fine.



well, i'm chasing gled so i wouldn't know



> The Linlin fans on this website have the *hearts of Lions*, and *the mental toughness of a plant*



you know what? you'd elevate the fans of wapol, if you were one. you really would, man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> aren't you the guy who plays video games on twitch


Wtf no

My inet is trash.I cant stream


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, Nana.
> I always have a problem choosing which one is best since I try different options and more and more ideas, and it can always be adjusted too.
> @Sassy has shared this image and I fell in love with it


Lol sometimes I edit something and save like 46577 different edited versions and have trouble picking from them lol


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 20, 2020)

Less than 1k posts to go before your super convo ends @Nana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Less than 1k posts to go before your super convo ends @Nana.


I know I saw it today  gonna miss this place 

But also looking forward to new changes and new op


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> One Piece is boring lately, next .
> 
> let's talk about music


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> I know I saw it today  gonna miss this place
> 
> But also looking forward to new changes and new op


inb4 you win again


----------



## Irene (Mar 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> inb4 you win again


Then I will give it to who pay want it the most


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol sometimes I edit something and save like 46577 different edited versions and have trouble picking from them lol


Oh yes, I feel you, I don't think I will ever get rid of that feeling


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

I went watching the sunset, it was so beautiful


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker


Roger>>>>>Whitebeard.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Roger>>>>>Whitebeard.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, Nana.
> I always have a problem choosing which one is best since I try different options and more and more ideas, and it can always be adjusted too.
> @Sassy has shared this image and I fell in love with it


I have been summoned to an unknown arena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Smoking is bad ok?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Sassy said:


> I have been summoned to an unknown arena.


Thank you, Sassy 
You are always welcomed here, girl


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Smoking is bad ok?


That's why I don't smoke


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That's why I don't smoke


Ok


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, Sassy
> You are always welcomed here, girl


Forgot about this section to be honest. Kek


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Sassy said:


> Forgot about this section to be honest. Kek


What chapter are on currently?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What chapter are on currently?


I want to say 960 or 950. I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Sassy said:


> I want to say 960 or 950. I believe.


You don't have much to catch up and you are in for a surprise


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You don't have much to catch up and you are in for a surprise


Goden rules.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Goden rules.


I feel like luring Sassy in, is it something bad


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I feel like luring Sassy in, is it something bad


She hasn't read about Oden yet? Right?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm being a good boy!!No eggs!!


----------



## Nataly (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She hasn't read about Oden yet? Right?


He debuts in 920, so I am sure she knows about Oden


Lurker said:


> I'm being a good boy!!No eggs!!


Embrace the Eggs


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> He debuts in 920, so I am sure she knows about Oden
> 
> Embrace the Heart/QUOTE]


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Light already has 10k. Damn these OJ peeps.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>








Lurker said:


> Light already has 10k. Damn these OJ peeps.


I'm lovable.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'm lovable.


All you OJ peeos are..... Do you all just rep each other? Lewd people.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You don't have much to catch up and you are in for a surprise


Oh shit :3 



Nataly said:


> I feel like luring Sassy in, is it something bad


Lmao hehehehe


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> All you OJ peeos are..... Do you all just rep each other? Lewd people.


Maru


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking at the Top Contributors, it's clear I should make the next thread.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light already has 10k. Damn these OJ peeps.


10k of what?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 21, 2020)

rep power I think


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru


Rep me I am still below 9k 

And I still did not reach 10k  likes


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

The time I have spent on nf is similar to the time i spent on oj

9 months


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

Axed forum


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 21, 2020)

This Kubo emotes


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> This Kubo emotes


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> This Kubo emotes


They trying to make it a thing but it is not that funny or expressive


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2020)

All I remember from the Kubo emote is that it was used for incompetence.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

What an ugly day it is.. I hope everyone else has a better day.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2020)

The weather is looking up here. With everything closed and nothing to do I've never seen so many people just walking around.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What an ugly day it is.. I hope everyone else has a better day.


Let me give you some of my boring day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

I have an idea to get rid of boredom 


But ppl said before it is not a good idea


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Rep me I am still below 9k
> 
> And I still did not reach 10k  likes


24'd now. 

Will do so later, lewd man.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Lol @Ren. I still have a green bar and around 400 likes.

EDIT: looks like the likes are more around 100


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Lol @Ren. I still have a green bar and around 400 likes.
> 
> EDIT: looks like the likes are more around 100


I want next to the big boys with 10k likes and a spinning wheel 

Also, too many comments I will erase some until I stay at below 7k!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Let me give you some of my boring day




I have nothing against boredom. But this is depressing..



Nana said:


> I have an idea to get rid of boredom
> 
> 
> But ppl said before it is not a good idea



Let me guess: Troll fandoms? XD


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Rep me I am still below 9k
> 
> And I still did not reach 10k  likes


It will come naturally. Don't force it.

You're lucky that you got over 8k likes to begin with.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have nothing against boredom. But this is depressing..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess: Troll fandoms? XD


Lmao not trolling fandoms  that for later 


Discord Server

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao not trolling fandoms  that for later
> 
> 
> Discord Server



I have discord installed, but never used it.. Do I need to speak? XD


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have nothing against boredom. But this is depressing..


What happened?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What happened?



Dunno, just feel down. :/


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have discord installed, but never used it.. Do I need to speak? XD


U mean never registered?  
yea it is an app for chats so ..


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> U mean never registered?
> yea it is an app for chats so ..



I have registred too. I'm gonna go and check it out now. XD


Oh, how about we play the drawing game you suggested the other day? XD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It will come naturally. Don't force it.
> 
> You're lucky that you got over 8k likes to begin with.


I was trolling myself ...
except for that 10k likes that is serious shit there


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have registred too. I'm gonna go and check it out now. XD
> 
> 
> Oh, how about we play the drawing game you suggested the other day? XD


Yes u will like discord if anyone interested in joining the server 
Tell me and I can add u 

Yes , we can @Oreki @Skylar wanna play that doodling game ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao not trolling fandoms  that for later
> 
> 
> Discord Server



Take the helm sis. Lead us to the discord waters


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes u will like discord if anyone interested in joining the server
> Tell me and I can add u
> 
> Yes , we can @Oreki @Skylar wanna play that doodling game ?



Gimme a link. XD


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Take the helm sis. Lead us to the discord waters


I will make u the first member


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes u will like discord if anyone interested in joining the server
> Tell me and I can add u
> 
> Yes , we can @Oreki @Skylar wanna play that doodling game ?



Yass sis, let’s go. Tho I’ve never played it before so I need a quick rundown


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gimme a link. XD


To the server or the game ? XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> To the server or the game ? XD



First the game. I'm hyped. I was jelly when you guys played it the other day.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> I will make u the first member



Let’s do it and start a recruiting campaign.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

@Nana how many playes do we need?


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana how many playes do we need?


we can start with 2 at least 

according to the report

but it will be fun to have at least 3 ppl


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> we can start with 2 at least
> 
> according to the report
> 
> but it will be fun to have at least 3 ppl



You, Sky and me for now.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You, Sky and me for now.
> 
> Anyone interested?


ofc anyone wanna try it can join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> we can start with 2 at least
> 
> according to the report
> 
> but it will be fun to have at least 3 ppl



@Skylar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Skylar



I'm coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dunno, just feel down. :/


 



Nana said:


> Yes u will like discord if anyone interested in joining the server
> Tell me and I can add u
> 
> Yes , we can @Oreki @Skylar wanna play that doodling game ?


Thank you but no


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

hey wait up im in too


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

great convo name btw

we welcome you to the legion @Nana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> great convo name btw
> 
> we welcome you to the legion @Nana



When @Ren. sees the convo name:


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When @Ren. sees the convo name:


I saw it and  I am watching  this now:

You seam to not understand that I have nothing with Zoro and my last 5 avatars were: Guts, Kenshin, Musashi, Mihawk and now Ichigo.

All sword masters


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I want next to the big boys with 10k likes and a spinning wheel
> 
> Also, too many comments I will erase some until I stay at below 7k!


You just need to start to wank Admiral´s and you get a lot of rep


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

wait for me next time


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

guys don't leave I am gonna add some words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

@Flame you was bepo? You f*cker! XD


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame you was bepo? You f*cker! XD


that wasn't gledania wow I am shook

get in flame again we starting another round


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> guys don't leave I am gonna add some words


oh damn send me a link again


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> You just need to start to wank Admiral´s and you get a lot of rep


We have a problem I don't wank shit ...

And I don't give a darn about Akainu or WG, in general, this and again is a pirate manga and not WG/ Swords related one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> The time I have spent on nf is similar to the time i spent on oj
> 
> 9 months


Interesting. Weird how most OJers weren't registered for that long there.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> We have a problem I don't wank shit ...
> 
> And I don't give a darn about Akainu or WG, in general, this and again is a pirate manga and not WG/ Swords related one!



You wank Luffy lol


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

What's the point of posting if you don't wank your fav character


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You wank Luffy lol


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

I gotta make a comeback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

here guys 

according to the report
@Skylar @Flame @DeVision


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

guess who won 

take that dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Interesting. Weird how most OJers weren't registered for that long there.


next month I will be more like NFer lol 

I joined in 2018 but wasn't active till the end of the year


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> next month I will be more like NFer lol
> 
> I joined in 2018 but wasn't active till the end of the year


For some reason I thought you were a member for several years there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sure buddy


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

@Nana @Skylar @DeVision good game guys, gonna take a short break to do something


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> For some reason I thought you were a member for several years there.


not really 

but i can get in the vibes fast  

@DeVision @Flame @Skylar  quote me when u are ready again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

That was great. XD

Is there something we can play in teams? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That was great. XD
> 
> Is there something we can play in teams? XD


other online games .. there is a site but it require registering .. which i AM TOO LAZY FOR THAT 

cards games maybe can be played in teams


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> other online games .. there is a site but it require registering .. which i AM TOO LAZY FOR THAT
> 
> cards games maybe can be played in teams



How about Pictionary?


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How about Pictionary?


that was what we were playing ...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> that was what we were playing ...



Isn't pictionary in teams? 
For example, I draw something you have to guess, and the other team does the same?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 21, 2020)

@Flame ???


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Any comments?


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

Alright I'm back, and this time I got auto correct on my side


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh. 1500 likes. Imma gonna get my next trophy soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Any comments?



That abbomination shouldn't be allowed to be named pizza.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Any comments?



Better to die of hunger than to eat that pizza


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Any comments?


When in France..


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When in France..



It's not in France though.


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You wank Luffy lol


You cant wank the MC.Its Ruffys story

Unlike Zoron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's not in France though.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Alright I'm back, and this time I got auto correct on my side


u cheater lmao



DeVision said:


> Isn't pictionary in teams?
> For example, I draw something you have to guess, and the other team does the same?


give us link dev


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

Kizaru in MF, circa 2010, colourized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> u cheater lmao
> 
> 
> give us link dev



Saw it in the alley. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko



Too bad dislikes don't negate likes.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

I should go to France.

Never been there


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

he was like Bben bEcKmAn HOw sCArY LmAo

and ppl thought he was serious dude always trolling and high af


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad dislikes don't negate likes.



150
Awarded: A moment ago
*Like Charmer*
Just like those darned snakes, those likes keep on coming! Up to 1500 now!


You know you love me. <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

I was 2 times in Paris

Pretty boring


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I should go to France.
> 
> Never been there



Not really the best moment do come though.

Just sayin'


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> I was 2 times in Paris
> 
> Pretty boring



You confused Paris with Paris Hilton obviously.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Saw it in the alley. XD


that was the same game 

however I will look for another game after dinner ^^ see u guys later


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad dislikes don't negate likes.


Negs negate reps atleast


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

@Nana @Flame @Skylar 
I'm ready. XD

Who's Rider? XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Negs negate reps atleast



Don't give her ideas.. :/


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not really the best moment do come though.
> 
> Just sayin'



I'm immune to bad events 

In February I was in Turkey and was going to catch a plane that crashed when it arrived at the destination, but I didn't board it


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana @Flame @Skylar
> I'm ready. XD
> 
> Who's Rider? XD


rider is Redline


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 150
> Awarded: A moment ago
> Like Charmer
> Just like those darned snakes, those likes keep on coming! Up to 1500 now!
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Negs negate reps atleast


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't give her ideas.. :/


I've got @Rep Bot to back you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Skylar said:


>





That's only with you my dear.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm immune to bad events
> 
> In February I was in Turkey and was going to catch a plane that crashed when it arrived at the destination, but I didn't board it



Ok come then. 

But wash your damn hands.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I've got @Rep Bot to back you



And there you have it. She did it. @Mariko


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I've got @Rep Bot to back you



I've got @colours sis. 

Colours > Rep bot fodder.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


>



I'm in.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

come sis @Skylar  and u cheater @Flame


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm in.



Keep that for yourself please.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm in.



@Mariko wanna come?


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm in.




 come on flammmes


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok come then.
> 
> But wash your damn hands.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Keep that for yourself please.


join boss


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Discord is for 14-18 yo nerds.

No thanks.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Discord is for 14-18 yo nerds.
> 
> No thanks.


Get DDJ away.


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You confused Paris with Paris Hilton obviously.


I was not "in" Paris Hilton


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> come on flammmes


NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

Will play tomorrow. Phone is KILLING me


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Me all the way


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Will play tomorrow. Phone is KILLING me


If u can get the pc back we can make another round lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> I was not "in" Paris Hilton



Prove it.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Discord is for 14-18 yo nerds.
> 
> No thanks.


I was talking about the doodle game ...


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You wank Luffy lol


I don't don't.

Never made a thread for him and I disagree with a lot vs Kaido and BM

Wanker.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

@girafarig  this is one of those  ...
a wanker


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

@Kinjin  if you could can you give me a 1 month vacation ban


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> You cant wank the MC.Its Ruffys story
> 
> Unlike Zoron


@T.D.A : you are a Zoro hater
Me: Why so?
TDA: because you don't wank Zoro!
Me: And ...
TDA: you are a Luffy wanker and I know it
Me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @girafarig  this one of those  ...
> a wanker



yeah i saw it. would have ripped it to shreds but the insipid thing doesn't deserve my time



MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin  if you could can you give me a 1 month vacation ban



noooooooooooo don't go!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

I love how Sakazuki's haters keep making these fanarts cuz they know it only gonna happen in their headcanon


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> I love how Sakazuki's haters leep making these fanarts cuz they know it only gonna happen in their headcanon






Now the manga and anime are fan arts


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin  if you could can you give me a 1 month vacation ban



Don't be a Glen


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Sakazuki alive and winning while your fave dead haha


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

garp had no business running his mouth. he was perfectly content with that public spectacle of an execution when it began - yet akainu is the bad guy? please, garp, spare us your hypocrisy. it's as disgusting as you picking your nose


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sakazuki alive and winning while your fave dead haha


Garp is like trolling him
BB can kick his ass and  Luffy will kick his ass best scenario.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> garp had no business running his mouth. he was perfectly content with that public spectacle of an execution when it began - yet akainu is the bad guy? please, garp, spare us your hypocrisy. it's as disgusting as you picking your nose


Sis speaking facts


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A : you are a Zoro hater
> Me: Why so?
> TDA: because you don't wank Zoro!
> Me: And ...
> ...



Reality:
kiNeMoN


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> garp had no business running his mouth. he was perfectly content with that public spectacle of an execution when it began - yet akainu is the bad guy? please, garp, spare us your hypocrisy. it's as disgusting as you picking your nose


Damn I forgot you don't like garp

Women


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Reality:


Again, those are facts!

Nothing related to me hating Zoro!

Or you want to tell me that Zoro did what exactly from after DressRosa?


Repeating the same shit and expecting a different outcome is the definition of insanity: @T.D.A 

I hope you keep that post close to your heart


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Again, those are facts!
> 
> Nothing related to me hating Zoro!
> 
> ...



No one mentioned Zoro but you still randomly decided to compare Kinemon and Zoro and take a dig....and you still wanna say you're not a hater


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Admirals are big reason why we have big female fandom


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No one mentioned Zoro but you still randomly decided to compare Kinemon and Zoro and take a dig....and you still wanna say you're not a hater


It was funny, well for the rest of us not for you!

I even remember when you guys said he will get all the samurai finish of a headliner if not Koshiro then mid diff King and Kill Kaido.

Again dog not my problem that you wank every move that Zoro makes and downplay all the rest.

Not my problem that you see that as me hating him

LOL!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Continuation:
@T.D.A : You are a Luffy wanker:
Me Luffy will not solo Kaido;
TDA: Still a wanker
Me: After Wano BM can still high diff Luffy
TDA: wanker.
Me:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Admirals are big reason why we have big female fandom



I thought it was Luffy


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> *Admirals are big reason why we have big female fandom *





Mariko said:


> *I thought it was Luffy*



Me: women


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Me: women



Me: actual women


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I thought it was Luffy


nope  wtf Marie


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

yes, yes it's luffy.

admirals?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> nope  wtf Marie



Hehehe.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> nope  wtf Marie


Sorry, there are 2vs1 ...

Me: still make up your mind girls



It is still amusing when I see that.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

@Ren. 

rated a pro-luffy post with a heart?!

WANKER!


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

@KuroShika  come and tell these ppl sis


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Ren.
> 
> rated a pro-luffy post with a heart?!
> 
> WANKER!


Guilty also nice @T.D.A  impression you have there missy


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yeah i saw it. would have ripped it to shreds but the insipid thing doesn't deserve my time
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooo don't go!





DeVision said:


> Don't be a Glen


I got work I need to do, I've been procrastinating to much


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

that was not a T.D.A impression, buddy

i mean, where did you see me rhapsodizing over hiyori's pulchritude, purity and good morals?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I got work I need to do, I've been procrastinating to much



TRAITOR!

DESERTER!



(i'm starting to really dig this style. thanks for the tip-off, ren)

edit: i wonder if it'll get me banned at some point


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Me: women



tbf you don't go all _men , make up your mind_

when you see the following:

T.D.A: zoro!
shiba: law!
gled: flame!



tsk-tsk, ren

people like different things


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i mean, where did you see me rhapsodizing over hiyori's pulchritude, purity and good morals?


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Prove it.


No problem

I dont make a porn video with Paris


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Paris Hilton is CR7-approved


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I got work I need to do, I've been procrastinating to much



Just blame Corona. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Admirals are big reason why we have big female fandom



@Ren. : that can't be true since Luffy is MC


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just blame Corona. XD


My supervisor won't accept that excuse


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

This can't be true because Luffy is the hope... without him One Piece is no more


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. : that can't be true since Luffy is MC





girafarig said:


> yes, yes it's luffy.
> 
> admirals?





Mariko said:


> I thought it was Luffy


The girls disagree, @Ren.  has no  say in this mate!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

the japanese fan polls have consistently shown that girls and women vote for zoro and luffy as their favorite characters in OP. not a marine in sight!

edit: also ren tends to go for the luffy's-got-a-harem argument, rather than the MC argument.

know your lore @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Oda could die and @Ren. @Oreki would still say not to worry we have Luffy!


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

I feel sorry for Luffy haters since they have to take everything with the grain of salt


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> My supervisor won't accept that excuse



Get a medical license 

EDIT: I mean medical leave


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> My supervisor won't accept that excuse



Then do it like Glen and go for a week or two, and then extend if you are back on track. XD


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

Contrary to most belief T.D.A actually a big fan of Luffy since he mentions the Luffy name in his posts more than us Luffy fans do


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Then do it like Glen and go for a week or two, and then extend if you are back on track. XD



my bear is so studious


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Contrary to most belief T.D.A actually a big fan of Luffy since he mentions the Luffy name in his posts more than us Luffy fans do



Most people think I hate Luffy?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin  if you could can you give me a 1 month vacation ban


I can't do it myself, but I requested it.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Admiral daddies >>> boring childish mc


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Most people think I hate Luffy?


I would have preferred to just feign ignorance but it's true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Why always the Luffy-Zoro fighting? 

Aren't you getting bored by it?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Most people think I hate Luffy?


Similar to how you think I hate Zoro!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

@Soca you should play this:


----------



## Sade (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok Choose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why always the Luffy-Zoro fighting?
> 
> Aren't you getting bored by it?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> edit: also ren tends to go for the luffy's-got-a-harem argument, rather than the MC argument.


Well here I agree Zehaha


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why always the Luffy-Zoro fighting?
> 
> Aren't you getting bored by it?


I decide not to care much about this and just go with the flow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Sade said:


> Ok Choose




Hiyori.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 21, 2020)

Akainu makes cooking easier


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Sade said:


> Ok Choose


Both sucks 
Sorry not sorry


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

@DeVision be like:


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

Event next week

yay or no

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Event next week
> 
> yay or no



Depends on the prize


----------



## Oreki (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Event next week
> 
> yay or no


No, since I am gonna get even busier after two days lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Event next week
> 
> yay or no



Yay. It's always yay. 


@T.D.A typical Britain.


----------



## Sade (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Both sucks
> Sorry not sorry


 but did They suck as much Kid ?


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Sade said:


> but did They suck as much Kid ?




Kidd >> Your grandmaster lol 

Anyway Perona >> both


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Event next week
> 
> yay or no


Big Yay


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd >> Your grandmaster lol
> 
> Anyway Perona >> both



Kid*


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kid*


I don't care it is Kidd for me 



Kid is ridiculous


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't care it is Kidd for me
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is ridiculous



That's his name though according to Oda


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That's his name though according to Oda


Idc what Oda says


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2020)

Zolo


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm wondering how Kid will react once he finds out Zoro KO'd Killer


----------



## Redline (Mar 21, 2020)

I dare you to say she is not  hot you pussies lol


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2020)

Lmao keep on living on edits and headcanons


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Depends on the prize





Oreki said:


> No, since I am gonna get even busier after two days lol





DeVision said:


> Yay. It's always yay.
> 
> 
> @T.D.A typical Britain.





Nana said:


> Big Yay


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 21, 2020)

Is he stripping so he can unleash his full power, or what?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Is he stripping so he can unleash his full power, or what?


 Four sword style baby (yontoryu)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm wondering how Kid will react once he finds out Zoro KO'd Killer


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

who is killer?


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2020)

> who is the best girl?
> poll has flame and gledania as part of it


























ok, enough of narutoforums for today


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

i'm pretty sure gled's votes were meant for me, tbh. i wore the kissed bear for almost two weeks.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2020)

@Soca @Kinjin  Why did you guys lock my thread?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 21, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Soca @Kinjin  Why did you guys lock my thread?



They didn't. I did.


----------



## Silver (Mar 21, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca 

when you edit someone into your post later and tag them do they receive the notification?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Silver said:


> @Kinjin @Soca
> 
> when you edit someone into your post later and tag them do they receive the notification?



I don't think so.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> They didn't. I did.


Why was the thread locked? It violates no rules.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 21, 2020)

Silver said:


> @Kinjin @Soca
> 
> when you edit someone into your post later and tag them do they receive the notification?


No, they won't.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo 

i wrote a long-ass reply to your thread - why was it locked? why cannot i see the fruit of my labour flourish?

i demand an explanation


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

Mods after they lock up threads:


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> i wrote a long-ass reply to your thread - why was it locked? why cannot i see the fruit of my labour flourish?
> 
> i demand an explanation


Thats what I want to know as well. I've never gotten mad over anything on this website but I am legitimately upset about this. So I want a logical explanation.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

hummels>our mods, tho

though the 3 of them are quite the lovable rascals


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 21, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Why was the thread locked? It violates no rules.



Few reasons:

Most of the people responding to the thread didn't read it by their own admission, which tends to be the case when you post multiple walls of text. People weren't taking the thread seriously, and started posting singular emotes. In short, the thread was generating more bait posts than actual discussion.
When almost every thread you make is about the same character with the same theme of "They are the strongest," it's nothing short of spam.
You also tagged someone because you thought the thread would trigger them, and basically said, "If this thread annoys you, get over it," which is trolling. 
With these three reasons in context, is it clear now why the thread was locked?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

i read it all and my post was going to be a non-bait post!

edit: also i'm browsing rossella's thread creation history and the vast majority are not, in fact, BM strength threads

edit2: i feel like resurrecting his 'BM haki' thread to post my reply but big chunks of what i wrote would be off topic in that haki thread. why's my carefully thought out response supposed to go to waste now?

INJUSTICE


----------



## Silver (Mar 21, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Few reasons:
> 
> Most of the people responding to the thread didn't read it by their own admission, which tends to be the case when you post multiple walls of text. People weren't taking the thread seriously, and started posting singular emotes. In short, the thread was generating more bait posts than actual discussion.
> When almost every thread you make is about the same character with the same theme of "They are the strongest," it's nothing short of spam.
> ...



Those are some valid points, but its clear that they also put in a lot of effort for that thread. Kind of a shame.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Few reasons:
> 
> Most of the people responding to the thread didn't read it by their own admission, which tends to be the case when you post multiple walls of text. People weren't taking the thread seriously, and started posting singular emotes. In short, the thread was generating more bait posts than actual discussion.
> When almost every thread you make is about the same character with the same theme of "They are the strongest," it's nothing short of spam.
> ...



1. Just because the outspoken people who are known for joking around said they didn't read it doesn't mean that others aren't reading it. There are 20+ people in that thread who are presumably not responding reading it. The thread was up for less than an hour. That is not a suitable amount of time to decide its outcome. You have shut down any possible discussion due to incorrect assumptions. Many threads in OL take time before others respond. It is quite literally an essay. One which takes time to read and to formulate a proper response. @girafarig notes that she was formulating a response to my points before you closed it. 

2. When was the last time I made thread relating to Linlin? How is it spam when there are others far more active in pushing their opinions?  Just because you don't like my opinon or threads does not make it spam. It is only spam if it there is no substance or effort in the thread. You quite literally have posters who just joke around in various threads with impunity. I'm not asking for those threads to be locked Im just noting an inconsistency. 

3. I tagged Gledania as joke because we've debated in multiple threads over Linlin vs Newgate. If that part was unacceptable, simply tell me to edit it and remove it instead of locking it.

The reasons you have provided are nothing short of an excuse for silencing something you simply don't like.  If you have any other legitimate reasons please provide them. I'm going to be polite and ask you to unlock this thread because it violates nothing..


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 21, 2020)

the bear trolling was indeed unfortunate


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 21, 2020)

Since multiple people wanted the thread opened, I unlocked it.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Since multiple people wanted the thread opened, I unlocked it.


Thank you very much.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2020)

Ava, are you online?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 21, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Thank you very much.



No problem. I'll admit I jumped the gun. It's clear that you put effort into it and the fact that there are members who are dedicating themselves to replying shows that the decision I made was premature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 21, 2020)

End of Wano be like


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Sunday Morning 



Kinjin said:


> Event next week
> 
> yay or no


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2020)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Hello!



hello


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

I see you're still here @MrPopo


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah that’s right, I’m back!


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally making progress with witcher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

check out my theories, I used to be a big-shot One Piece theory poster here on NF


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

did you write about shanks? @Critical Mindset


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> did you write about shanks? @Critical Mindset



Yeah among other things I did in one theory about Pirate’s Paradise island and Shanks, u can check that one out


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

hmm, strange

i searched for 'traitor rat disembowel' among your posts but found nothing



edit: i guess mods must have cleaned up


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> check out my theories, *I used to be a big-shot One Piece theory poster* here on NF




dawg


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> dawg



My body of work speaks for itself, I’ve spent a lot of time on crafting great theories


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> My body of work speaks for itself, I’ve spent a lot of time on crafting great theories


speaking of which, when are we gonna be blessed with a new theory from you?? 

cooking up something new for us?


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> speaking of which, when are we gonna be blessed with a new theory from you??
> 
> cooking up something new for us?



Working on one right now as we speak. In the meantime check out my theory on Kuro making a comeback


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> My body of work speaks for itself, I’ve spent a lot of time on crafting great theories



some look pretty interesting, like the ones about nami, the florian triangle etc

and gled spoke of you. i think i'll check them out


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

Lockdown, day #8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> The government was doing their best to vaporise the living memory of Roger. The themes with 1984 are so strikingly similar that I can’t imagine that Oda did not take inspiration from it.



dude i think you're bonkers. you don't have to look any further than the real world to be 'inspired' to write about history fraud, conspiracy, the government(s) working WITH underground crime syndicates etc.

the chestnut link is so weak i don't even...

edit: oda named dragon's ship after that of fidel castro's. like...why even bring fiction into this


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> check out my theories, I used to be a big-shot One Piece theory poster here on NF


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> Working on one right now as we speak. In the meantime check out my theory on Kuro making a comeback


----------



## Patrick (Mar 22, 2020)

Coming in with seemingly misplaced confidence about something trivial and then trying to back it up with a Kuro returns as CP0 member theory lmao.

Got to be either a troll or a very troubled soul.


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Coming in with seemingly misplaced confidence about something trivial and then trying to back it up with a Kuro returns as CP0 member theory lmao.
> 
> Got to be either a troll or a very troubled soul.



I have dozens of original theories, among which is this  and I believe I have contributed a fair amount of original and creative ideas to the community. In the short while that I was here I was quite the presence, and on Orojackson I was one of the biggest theory posters


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> dude i think you're bonkers. you don't have to look any further than the real world to be 'inspired' to write about history fraud, conspiracy, the government(s) working WITH underground crime syndicates etc.
> 
> the chestnut link is so weak i don't even...
> 
> edit: oda named dragon's ship after that of fidel castro's. like...why even bring fiction into this



cmon dude, I had to throw in the chestnut link, even if it’s conceivably hard to imagine it ever being the case, it would be remiss of me if I didn’t bring it to the table  have an open mind


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> I have dozens of original theories, among which is this  and I believe I have contributed a fair amount of original and creative ideas to the community. In the short while that I was here I was quite the presence, and on Orojackson I was one of the biggest theory posters



There's a RL technique called Sungazing though


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

It's a spiritual practice which is used since ancient times


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Coming in with seemingly misplaced confidence about something trivial and then trying to back it up with a Kuro returns as CP0 member theory lmao.
> 
> Got to be either a troll or a very troubled soul.



What are you then if your first instinct is to judge a video without honestly looking Into the merits of its arguments?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

Twf Nanaly has 9 accounts and you only 2.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's a spiritual practice which is used since ancient times



I forgot to explain it properly 

The practice of sungazing closely resembles its name. At sunrise and/or sunset, when the sun is closest to the earth, sungazers stand barefoot on the earth and look directly at the sun for 10 seconds. Every day, 10 seconds are added and some sungazers eventually reach a duration of 44 minutes.

The theory is that the sun is the force of all life, and staring at it can infuse the body with large amounts of energy. So much so that one of the sungazers featured in the film, Hira Ratan Manek, claims to have gone eight years without eating. He has been “eating” a steady diet of solar rays, and claims that this is all he needs for nourishment.

Our ancestors understood the relation between the sun and health. From the Aztecs to the ancient Egyptians, many past societies revered sungazing as an esoteric practice for high-ranking priests and shamans. Today, it is experiencing a resurgence in popularity and sungazers claim it has its benefits.


*Boosts production of melatonin and serotonin.* Research shows sungazing stimulates the pineal gland as the direct sunlight hits the eye, moves through retinal-hypothalamic tract, and then hits the brain. This stimulates the , also known as the “master gland”. This boosts the secretion of melatonin and serotonin, our "feel-good" hormones.
*Increased energy levels.* Modern day sungazers say the practice has boosted their vitality. This is probably related to the secretion of the aforementioned .
*Increases the actual size of the pineal gland.* Not only can this practice boost hormone levels, it has also been shown to increase the size of the pineal gland. Normally, as we age, the pineal gland shrinks. However, brain scans of a long-term practitioner of sungazing show that this 70 year-old man has a gland three times as big as a normal man.
*Promotes weight loss.* One of the historical theories for sun gazing was that the body and mind could be nourished by the sun, reducing the need for food. Similarly, some modern day sungazers say they have lost excess weight, and some even report a total loss of the desire and need to eat.
Sungazing is an interesting practice that touches the spiritual and psychological realms, which are very personal things. Everyone is wired a little differently and this practice isn't for everyone, nor is it something I recommend. If you choose to partake, do your own research, be careful, be cautious, and document your experience.


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I forgot to explain it properly
> 
> The practice of sungazing closely resembles its name. At sunrise and/or sunset, when the sun is closest to the earth, sungazers stand barefoot on the earth and look directly at the sun for 10 seconds. Every day, 10 seconds are added and some sungazers eventually reach a duration of 44 minutes.
> 
> ...



Come out Chuck and enjoy the sun, it “s’all-good-man” (Saul Goodman) hehe, speaking of which, anyone watches that show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Back to the usual now.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> I have dozens of original theories, among which is this  and I believe I have contributed a fair amount of original and creative ideas to the community. In the short while that I was here I was quite the presence, and on Orojackson I was one of the biggest theory posters



Your theory is that the Admiral with the codename green bull has a crocodile zoan. How can you not see how that doesn't work?


----------



## Patrick (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> What are you then if your first instinct is to judge a video without honestly looking Into the merits of its arguments?



You replied to me twice. Anyway, Kuro wanted to get away from the pirate life and live his days out peacefully, there is nothing that can give a proper argument for a former wanted criminal trying to get away from things suddenly showing up on the side of the WG in the midst of all the shit that's going down.


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Your theory is that the Admiral with the codename green bull has a crocodile zoan. How can you not see how that doesn't work?



that’s right, you didn’t read the theory. I explain in the theory why the name Greenbull matches perfectly. In scientific nomenclature you name female and male animals differently, as in female birds are called hens, males are called cocks; male horses stallions, female mares etc etc. Many species (among which are crocodiles) the males are referred to as bulls (the female equivalent (crocodiles) are referred to as cows). Hence Greenbull being a prehistoric crocodile being referred to as a “green-bull” makes perfect sense as male crocodiles are referred to as bulls. Maybe it doesn’t fit some previous pattern or whatever, but it makes perfect logical sense


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> that’s right, you didn’t read the theory. I explain in the theory why the name Greenbull matches perfectly. In scientific nomenclature you name female and male animals differently, as in female birds are called hens, males are called cocks; male horses stallions, female mares etc etc. Many species (among which are crocodiles) the males are referred to as bulls (the female equivalent (crocodiles) are referred to as cows). Hence Greenbull being a prehistoric crocodile being referred to as a “green-bull” makes perfect sense as male crocodiles are referred to as bulls. Maybe it doesn’t fit some previous pattern or whatever, but it makes perfect logical sense



I bet he will be related to Yama, a Hindu God.

He's the lord of death and of justice, being responsible for the dispensation of law and punishment of sinners.

His mount is a buffalo, and the kanji for bull is the same for buffalo.

Sengoku had a Buddha fruit so it's a good possibility.


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I bet he will be related to Yama, a Hindu God.
> 
> He's the lord of death and of justice, being responsible for the dispensation of law and punishment of sinners.
> 
> ...



That could be something


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> That could be something



Moreover, Yama is the son of Vivasvan, the Sun God. So it fits like a glove.


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Moreover, Yama is the son of Vivasvan, the Sun God. So it fits like a glove.



Hehe yeah he needs to sun bath because he is a cold blooded animal (literally speaking but maybe personalitywise as well, though he didn't come off that way).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Critical Mindset said:


> Hehe yeah he *needs* to sun bath because he is a cold blooded animal (literally speaking but maybe personalitywise as well, though he didn't come off that way).



It's a possibility, but no more than an assumption since there's no data which irrefutably proves that he needs.

According to available data, it might be what you said or what I said.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania 
I want you to actually read the thread. It's like people are responding without actually reading the entire premise. I'll respond properly once you've demonstrated that you've read it because you're asking me questions you shouldn't ask if you actually read the thread. 

Here is Tldr 

accomplishments =/= individual strength. 
She is the strongest 1 on 1 fighter if you consider all abilities fighters bring to the table. This means you consider that she fights 4+ v 1 and those 3 other fighters she has with her cannot be ignored. 
If one piece fandom truly cares about "match ups matter" blanket statements like A>B and B>C so A>C wouldn't be made so quickly. 
She doesn't lose to anyone unless feats and abilities can be presented which directly counteract all she brings to the table.
Accomplishing less does not detract away from individual talent and strength. There are people running around in the world wiht immense talent and individual ability but they somehow end up more successful than others.

Read everything I posted originally. If you don't feel like doing so, read these bullet points especially 2 and 3 then addresses your questions through those.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

@Soca @Kinjin
Please explain to me how my thread was baiting. I already went over this with Ether yesterday. I don't really have time to argue but I'll say this. 

If you won't reopen my thread please delete my account and give me a permanent ban. I don't have the energy to be in a place where mods act the way *you *act.

I don't care about other threads of mine that were closed or any other warnings or bans I received but I can't accept this one. This is just plain unfair and rather petty. 

So please, give me a proper and just explanation. If you won't reopen it then ban and delete my account.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo I think your thread would have been better in Batle doom section since it's related to fighting ability.

I will keep this convo with you in the yonkoset convo


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @RossellaFiamingo I think your thread would have been better in Batle doom section since it's related to fighting ability.
> 
> I will keep this convo with you in the yonkoset convo


I 've got studying and work to do but I'll respond as much as I can before leave this place.


----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Rosella nauuu have a look at my Sig and cheer up mate life goes on...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo

 don't leave you are my main supporter in my quest for winning gled's heart


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

tbf i'd be pissed too if a thread i put so much effort into was closed...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rosella nauuu have a look at my Sig and cheer up mate life goes on...





girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> don't leave you are my main supporter in my quest for winning gled's heart


It's not a big deal. I'm not upset but I really was yesterday and I made up my mind I'd do this if this shit happens.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

New Facebook   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Shall I post a video edit about a member? Yes or no?


----------



## Critical Mindset (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Shall I post a video edit about a member? Yes or no?



Wait, are you BDA Law?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version. 
Just some humour during these lockdown times:


@Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version.
> Just some humour during these lockdown times:
> 
> 
> @Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig



Wrong person. Ren doesn't troll the Drake tard. He don't even give a damn on drake.


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version.
> Just some humour during these lockdown times:
> 
> 
> @Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig


accurate af


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version.
> Just some humour during these lockdown times:
> 
> 
> @Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig



I love how you used the japanese version. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version.
> Just some humour during these lockdown times:
> 
> 
> @Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig



What that movie?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What that movie?



Venom. 
Marvel. 
Enemy of Spiderman. XD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What that movie?


Venom!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Venom.
> Marvel.
> Enemy of Spiderman. XD



Aww ok.

Pbbly a big shit then.

I thought it was aliens related or something.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The origins of @Ren.'s hate! Hollywood version.
> Just some humour during these lockdown times:
> 
> 
> @Redline @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Flame @girafarig


Great video but you are wrong, today I was trolled by @Conxc  with his metal called steel.

Also @Kinjin  trolled with the fact that in the vivre card was missing "always" so with that he proved that the captain of the SHP is not the strongest ...

@Gledania  now sees  Zoro as Crocodile tier if you give him water.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Great video but you are wrong, today I was trolled by @Conxc  with his metal called steel.
> 
> Also @Kinjin  trolled with the fact that in the vivre card always was missing so with that he proved that the captain of the SHP is not the strongest ...
> 
> @Gledania  now see  Zoro as Crocodile tier if you give him water.



rumors say you hate drake


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Aww ok.
> 
> Pbbly a big shit then.
> 
> I thought it was aliens related or something.



I know you. That's why I added it's Marvel and Spiderman. XD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> rumors say you hate drake


Do you mean this @rumors ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Do you mean this @rumors ?


Yup Fake News T.D.A


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yup Fake News T.D.A


You got your answer fast


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

So it is meme time then well :


@Light D Lamperouge , @Redline , @Nana , @Oreki


----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> rumors say you hate drake


Who Zorro the Genovese?
Short arm Dino!? Nooooo


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wrong person. Ren doesn't troll the Drake tard. He don't even give a damn on drake.



And @Ren. is not actually Tom Hardy...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> And @Ren. is not actually Tom Hardy...



Yeah but why the drake tards (also no drake tards in this forum. Everything is facts)


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

@T.D.A  if I am a Zoro hater, I should act the part:


All that hit the tier specialist can't take the joke ... too hot!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yeah but why the drake tards (also no drake tards in this forum. Everything is facts)



Did you even bother listening to the audio?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Did you even bother listening to the audio?



Yes. Still doesn't get it.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Did you even bother listening to the audio?


YES


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yes. Still doesn't get it.



Then your condition is worse than I thought


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Next video edit should be something related to @Gledania deafness.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@DeVision 

Look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Great video but you are wrong, today I was trolled by @Conxc  with his metal called steel.
> 
> Also @Kinjin  trolled with the fact that in the vivre card was missing "always" so with that he proved that the captain of the SHP is not the strongest ...
> 
> @Gledania  now sees  Zoro as Crocodile tier if you give him water.


You being wrong and being proven wrong = being trolled in your little mind. Lmfao. You’re lost.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Then your condition is worse than I thought


Wait ... venom asked him why *don't you *bait the drake tards ... not why do you bait them ...
*

... *


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Conxc said:


> You being wrong and being proven wrong = being trolled in your little mind. Lmfao. You’re lost.


You proved me wrong with that:

You are stupid, there are other metals besides steel!
Me: Does he know that Steel is not a metal !!!
You: You have an IQ below 50
Me: Do you know what steel is?
You: you are so stupid
Me: So you don't know that steel is not a metal or a non-metal but an alloy of both 
Also me: I will pretend that she/he is trolling me ... way faster than proving he is not that smart!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Look




Too cute for this world.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Too cute for this world.


@Gledania  said she is not so


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You proved me wrong with that:
> 
> You are stupid, there are other metals besides steel!
> Me: Does he know that Steel is not a metal !!!
> ...


Lmao dude, no one gives a fuck about any of that except...you. Hence why you mentioned me in this thread in the first place. You’re salty because you were made to look like a fool...or rather I helped you look like more of an ass than you already showcased. I’m content with that tbh. You can care about the peripherals if you want.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Next video post soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Conxc said:


> Lmao dude, no one gives a fuck about any of that except...you.


You don't even understand the point, You wanted to act smart and you said a dumb thing in the process, meaning you are arrogant with a dumb thing that even middle schoolers know.

And you think you are smart but use insults that are from the kindergarten, just wanted to point that out.

I think in every encounter with you I did what I wanted.

The profile was removed and you got cut from responding to that thread, just saying.


Conxc said:


> Hence why you mentioned me in this thread in the first place. You’re salty because you were made to look like a fool...or rather I helped you look like more of an ass than you already showcased. I’m content with that tbh. You can care about the peripherals if you want.


You are even trying to predict what I think ... LOL.

Again you are arrogant in all your posts, I even make mistakes on purpose to see the real personality of the one that responds to me and well you are amusing to say at best!
.


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You don't even understand the point, You wanted to act smart and you said a dumb thing in the process, meaning you are arogont with a dub thing.
> 
> And you think you are smart but use insults that are from the kindergarten, just wanted to point out.
> 
> ...


Thread: Whiskey Peak Luffy vs Zoro 

you: “well against Katakuri Lu-“

Everyone in the thread *including *the mod: “No dummy. *Whiskey Peak.”
*
You: “well against croci-“

everyone in the thread: “*WHISKEY PEAK.”
*
you:”....Katakuri...?”

Then you literally ran to the mod to get me thread banned. Pathetic. Icing on the cake is you got yourself thread banned too. 100 IQ plays, I swear. You’re a joke kid. 
*
*


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

Take your beef to PMs or better yet, call a truce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Take your beef to PMs or better yet, call a truce.


Wait this was a beef?
News to me!


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Take your beef to PMs or better yet, call a truce.


I was minding my business lol. For some reason he decided to tag me in this thread with his nonsense.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Conxc said:


> Thread: Whiskey Peak Luffy vs Zoro
> 
> you: “well against Katakuri Lu-“
> 
> ...


Also posts were about Crocodile and WP is from the Alabasta Saga.
Luffy and Zoro are the same in Alabasta as they were in WP.

I told you several times that

No one even mentioned Kata  bar a picture that @Kinjin  removed and that was about Luffy's weakness to blades 


Conxc said:


> I was minding my business lol. For some reason he decided to tag me in this thread with his nonsense.


Dog I mentioned you then you started your drama ... I am enjoying the ride.

As you can say I am having fun with it you


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Anyone that saw Luffy fight Crocodile in or before Whiskey Peak post “I.”


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

@Kinjin If I am correct, it is within my right to request a ban on my own account. Soca is unwilling to do it. Permanently ban my account please and save me the trouble of forcing you to ban me.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Conxc said:


> Anyone that saw Luffy fight Crocodile in or before Whiskey Peak post “I.”


Pro-tip, chill


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Take your beef to PMs or better yet, call a truce.


I am trying to explain to the guy that accused me of harassing and now he tiers specials me for revenge, which is amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

we cannot lose rossella, c'mon guys


----------



## Conxc (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Pro-tip, chill


*Yawn.* I’m done with you. If you continue to @ me after this the situation should be apparent to anyone.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

Conxc said:


> *Yawn.* I’m done with you. If you continue to @ me after this the situation should be apparent to anyone.


What, that I can tag you.
Like this: @Conxc 

You have a problem if you think I care that much about you, LOL!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Ren. @Conxc shut the fuck up. there are more pressing issues to deal with

rossella is being subjected to unfair censorship and is about to leave

edit: THIS is what you should be angry at


----------



## Ren. (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Kinjin If I am correct, it is within my right to request a ban on my own account. Soca is unwilling to do it. Permanently ban my account please and save me the trouble of forcing you to ban me.


Dude why so sad?

What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

rossella made a thread about BM, put a lot of effort into it and it was locked yesterday. he made certain adjustments - removed the bait-y bits and the crazier head canon parts as requested - but it's been locked now again. 

rossella is throwing in the towel because honestly, the thread doesn't deserve to be locked and all his hard work is just being trampled on


----------



## Blanco (Mar 22, 2020)

His tldr got locked LOOOOL


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Kinjin If I am correct, it is within my right to request a ban on my own account. Soca is unwilling to do it. Permanently ban my account please and save me the trouble of forcing you to ban me.


Only admins can delete accounts. One is going to reply to you soon.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

here's the thread in question:



ross has NOT made an identical one before and as far as i can see, nothing in it violates the rules


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Kinjin If I am correct, it is within my right to request a ban on my own account. Soca is unwilling to do it. Permanently ban my account please and save me the trouble of forcing you to ban me.



Wait let me post my next video edit first


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Dude why so sad?
> 
> What happened?


Not sad. I was upset yesterday but Ether restored my faith in the mod team only for it to be crushed again. 

I'm doing this to prove a point. It shouldn't be hard to admit when you're wrong or when you quickly jumped the gun. Ether did so yesterday and I gained a massive amount of respect for him. 

It's either the thread is unlocked and @Soca admits to jumping the gun and wrongly closing the thread or it remains locked and it proves my point that he has too much pride to admit wrongdoing and is abusing his power. He simply cannot stomach when someone calls him out or when someone challenges him.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Only admins can delete accounts. One is going to reply to you soon.


Thanks.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Wait let me post my next video edit first


sure.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

idk - how did the existence of your thread challenge him?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@DeVision confused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow. What's wrong?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Lol, great job deleting my post


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2020)

Do not post private discussions outside of the pms. It's the most basic rule.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. What's wrong?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Where's your sig?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. What's wrong?


flame think he's stronger than me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where's your sig?



Modded.

"Nsfw" lol.

When you see some members sets here its hilarious.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

No problem. I'll give a basic run down and summary. 

Rosella: Why was my thread locked?
Some Mod: Because it was baiting and trolling.
Rosella: Do you mind explicitly telling me what aspects of the thread was baiting and trolling?
Some Mod: Well, you were levying personal attacks against WB fans and your point about vibration homies is nonsensical
Rosella: Well, I addressed that with @Etherborn  Yesterday. In fact, I deleted the portions of the thread which he pointed out was baiting and once @oiety countered the vibration homies, I responded and and deleted that portion. So, what exactly was baiting about that?
---- No Response
Rosella: Alright, you're clearly not willing to be transparent. Ban my account.
Some Mod: I already gave you my answer you just don't like it.
Rosella: Laughable, ban my account.


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Kinjin If I am correct, it is within my right to request a ban on my own account. Soca is unwilling to do it. Permanently ban my account please and save me the trouble of forcing you to ban me.


don't leave  I forbid you from leaving 

don't know what happened but don't let moment of anger get in the way


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> No problem. I'll give a basic run down and summary.
> 
> Rosella: Why was my thread locked?
> Some Mod: Because it was baiting and trolling.
> ...





@Nana he just posted a summary


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> vibration homies is nonsensical



It was nonesensical.

tho.

We can discuss it in yonkoset convo


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> It was nonesensical.
> 
> tho.
> 
> We can discuss it in yonkoset convo


Thats not the point. I deleted it right after Oiety countered the point.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> don't leave  I forbid you from leaving
> 
> don't know what happened but don't let moment of anger get in the way


I was angry yesterday when Ether originally closed it. I was ready to call for this ban but, he restored my confidence by readily admitting that he jumped the gun. I took his gesture so well that I even modified the thread and deleted the parts that he pointed out was baiting or trolling. Today, I'm not upset at all. It's all or nothing. Either the thread is unlocked, or I leave. Me leaving doesn't mean anything to be honest but I want to prove a point that @Soca needs to know when to accept that he is wrong.


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks @Gledania for this shity Shanks avatar


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Modded.
> 
> "Nsfw" lol.
> 
> When you see some members sets here its hilarious.


RIP signature...again


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

@Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!


@DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!
> 
> 
> @DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!
> 
> 
> @DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame



T.D.A PROD is naw a serious thing.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!
> 
> 
> @DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame



One minute I'm trying to talk someone off the ledge and the next I can't stop laughing. Wtf.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 22, 2020)

each day more and more people understand Big Mom is second or strogest being in the universe and her hype is huge. many fandoms are hurted by that hype

moders try to reduce the damage


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> T.D.A PROD is naw a serious thing.


I've watched it like 10 times now. Don't think I've ever laughed at myself this hard.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2020)

@T.D.A great job! XD


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> each day more and more people understand Big Mom is second or strogest being in the universe and her hype is huge. many fandoms are hurted by that hype
> 
> moders try to reduce the damage


IM>>>>>Kaido>~BM


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Acno your avy makes ma want to puke


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Acno your avy makes ma want to puke



Guess who made him make a bet  ?

btw wanna bet with me ?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Guess who made him make a bet  ?
> 
> btw wanna bet with me ?


Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Guess who made him make a bet  ?



you rascal, you!



> btw wanna bet with me ?



of course i do

but...it depends. also i heard _you _tend to have really bad luck. is it really a good idea?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you rascal, you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you can be his good luck...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shanks



Wanna make another ava bet with me ? both flame and acno losed


btw

 > 

@Shiba D. Inu ava bet ?  you lose you put shanks ava


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Will Glewdania and Gira ever be a thing? 


>550 yes 
<549 no


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanna make another ava bet with me ? both flame and acno losed
> 
> 
> btw
> ...


Naw Trunks too cooolll.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanna make another ava bet with me ? both flame and acno losed
> 
> 
> btw
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Will Glewdania and Gira ever be a thing?
> 
> 
> >550 yes
> <549 no


 



True love it is.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but...it depends. also i heard _you _tend to have really bad luck. is it really a good idea?



Sure.

If I lose I put the ava you'll chose for me for a week. If I win you put a shanks avatar for a week (and I choose it).

ready ? if yes throw a 50 dice. The one with the highest amount force the other to wear his chosen ava.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

what kind of an avy would you like to wear for a week?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what kind of an avy would you like to wear for a week?


that's you to decide

anyway throw a 50 dice if you agree


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

but why would you even want me to wear the snitch for a week?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but why would you even want me to wear the snitch for a week?



to spread the snitching around OL


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Will Glewdania and Gira ever be a thing?
> 
> 
> >550 yes
> <549 no


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> to spread the snitching around OL



but this is TERRIBLE!

anyway. here we go

edit: oh dear...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

apparently I'm the best girl in OL along nana ...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but this is TERRIBLE!
> 
> anyway. here we go


my turn


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Does Gledania like Flame or Gira more? 

>600 for Flame 
<599 for Gira


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

you're not a girl, gled


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 


you're heartless


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> you're heartless


You won tho. 





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Does Gledania like Flame or Gira more?
> 
> >600 for Flame
> <599 for Gira


The dice have spoken twice. This is destiny.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> True love it is.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

I won. @girafarig thanks for playing 

here's your ava.


@Shiba D. Inu you're next , throw a dice


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania
well, where's the vile new avy you've prepared for me, best girl?



edit: i hoped it would be the fanmade CD attire shanks where he looks like a clown but oh well. i'm a person of my word. when can i stop sporting it? mar 30?


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

How many Shanksavatars @Gledania ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Gledania
> i'm a person of my word. when can i stop sporting it? mar 30?



yes.

wait no 29


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Acno said:


> How many Shanksavatars @Gledania ?


3 so far


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

the one he chose for me looks pretty evil though

maybe it'll lend credence to my new evil!shanks thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

how stupid are you guys to fall for Gled bait


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how stupid are you guys to fall for Gled bait


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how stupid are you guys to fall for Gled bait



i'm so sorry

i was blinded by love!

(btw did you guys see he rated the post 'funny' where i told him he's not a girl?...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

christ almighty, he's wearing one himself?!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

it defies all logic! it's like he pushed us into a heap of dung to...jump right in with us

bear be crazy


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Excellent. My plan to use Gled as a proxy and make everyone pay homage to Shanks against their will is bearing fruit. Soon he will be the most wanked character in the OL, and no one will suspect me because everyone thinks I hate Yonko. 
It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Excellent. My plan to use Gled as a proxy and make everyone pay homage to Shanks against their will is bearing fruit. Soon he will be the most wanked character in the OL, and no one will suspect me because everyone thinks I hate Yonko.
> It's only a matter of time.



Wait ??? I was following your plan ????


o_O how did that come to pass ? I didn't even know.


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

@Mariko 

now we are like sisters


nice 



ps. accept my friendship sissy <3


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@T.D.A wanna make a bet ? If you lose I will make you wear a shanks avatar for a week.

If you win you make me wear an avatar for a week.

It's for One week. throw a 50 dice if you agree , the loser is the one with the less amount;


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wait ??? I was following your plan ????
> 
> 
> o_O how did that come to pass ? I didn't even know.



Everyone is following my plan, Gledania. Some never realize it. Be thankful and wary that you are one of the select few in the know. For knowledge is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Aizen > Shanks


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Everyone is following my plan, Gledania. Some never realize it. Be thankful and wary that you are one of the select few in the know. For knowledge is both a blessing and a curse.


then why aren't you wearing one right now ?
Go on. Put a shanks ava


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

you all lost bets ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Aizen > Shanks


depend.

Aizen fooled people for like 2 arc. We're already at 80% of this manga yet everyone still think shanks is a good guy. The snitch is making a good job as far as I can see. His deceiving attribute > Aizen.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> then why aren't you wearing one right now ?
> Go on. Put a shanks ava



I will be the last to assimilate on the day of reckoning. That way nobody will suspect a thing until it's too late. Seriously, don't tell anyone.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A wanna make a bet ? If you lose I will make you wear a shanks avatar for a week.
> 
> If you win you make me wear an avatar for a week.
> 
> It's for One week. throw a 50 dice if you agree , the loser is the one with the less amount;




shit bet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

at least aizen is not a snitch!



Gledania said:


> I won. @girafarig thanks for playing



my bear is so courteous



Gledania said:


> @T.D.A wanna make a bet ? If you lose I will make you wear a shanks avatar for a week.
> 
> If you win you make me wear an avatar for a week.
> 
> It's for One week. throw a 50 dice if you agree , the loser is the one with the less amount;



...and such a naughty schemer


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> cowardice


Why do you have now Shanks avatar?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

the chad Bleach anime in 2021 gonna shit on the virgin "0.5 chapter per episode" pirate anime


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> you all lost bets ?


Wear a genderbend Shanks avy.


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!
> 
> 
> @DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame


lmao keep making these videos 

 I hope to be featured one day in this series lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Acno said:


> Why do you have now Shanks avatar?



out of solidarity


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin and @Etherborn have a conversation. Hollywood version!
> 
> 
> @DeVision @RossellaFiamingo @Fel1x @Mariko @Nana @Gledania @Ren. @Flame


 



Gledania said:


> depend.
> 
> Aizen fooled people for like 2 arc. We're already at 80% of this manga yet everyone still think shanks is a good guy. The snitch is making a good job as far as I can see. His deceiving attribute > Aizen.


Aizen *chose* to reveal himself in front of everyone and they still couldn't do shit to him.

Aizen > Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Wear a genderbend Shanks avy.


I hate red snitch like hell I would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania I'll take you on. 

roll the  die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Acno said:


> Why do you have now Shanks avatar?



Shhh. Do not question the inevitable. Lay down your arms, warrior, and sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hate red snitch like hell I would



so do i tho

anyway, shanks can never pull off something as iconic as this:



hinamori screams are ringing in my ears...


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so do i tho
> 
> anyway, shanks can never pull off something as iconic as this:
> 
> ...


why u wearing it then ?

to match with bear ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

i lost a bet. but i honor my word @Nana

edit: gled asked me if i would. how could i say no?



Gledania said:


> Aizen fooled people for like 2 arc. We're already at 80% of this manga yet *everyone* still think shanks is a good guy. The snitch is making a good job as far as I can see. His deceiving attribute > Aizen.



i don't. shiba doesn't. jewsuke doesn't. canute doesn't. ownerzeff doesn't.  i've been trying to enlighten people!

edit: forgot about neonlights! he's in the know as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

@T.D.A  let's make a bet if u lose I make u a Morgan avy for 3 days ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Gledania I'll take you on.
> 
> roll the  die.



Ok

If you lose shanks ava for a week.

If I lose chose mine.

Winner is whoever get bigger number on a 50 dice


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> lmao keep making these videos
> 
> I hope to be featured one day in this series lol



What topic should I do next?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so do i tho
> 
> anyway, shanks can never pull off something as iconic as this:
> 
> ...



You are thinking on too small a scale. Imagine a world in which everyone is missing an arm. Not just Kid and Shanks himself, but _everyone_. Shanks is like Thanos, except he's gunning for the entire universe instead of half of it, and he included himself in the snap.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Ok
> 
> If you lose shanks ava for a week.
> 
> ...


Sure/


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What topic should I do next?


has there been any drama lately worth mentioning ? 



idk but include me plz


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hate red snitch like hell I would


 >>>


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

idk who thanos is. nor do i care tbh

but i know that snitches get stitches.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure/



LMAO.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure/


Wtf was that??????


Get lost.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure/



Bum, bum, bum. Another one bites the arm.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

The game is rigged


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wtf was that??????
> 
> 
> Get lost.





Put this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

That was a trial roll 




Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wtf was that??????
> 
> 
> Get lost.


This one actually counts.


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Aizen would reiatsu crush Shank like a bug


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That was a trial roll
> 
> 
> 
> This one actually counts.



Nope no cheating. Be a man of honor.

You supposedly are a nember of zoro legion,  din't out shame in zoro's image  he don't cheat


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Top 2  





Gledania said:


> Nope no cheating. Be a man of honor.
> 
> You supposedly are a nember of zoro legion,  din't out shame in zoro's image  he don't cheat


I put it on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Aizen would reiatsu crush Shank like a bug



Sure but another shanks ava just joined right now, how do you explain this ?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Sure but another shanks ava just joined right now, how do you explain this ?



Some things just can't be rationalized. Let them wonder.


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Top 2



they are lit

but

prime garp and prime roger still are the true top tiers


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

anyone wanna make a bet with me ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Sure but another shanks ava just joined right now, how do you explain this ?



it's not shanks, it's your charisma and ability to convince people to do the dumbest of things <3


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@Blade
Put a shanks avatar bruh.

Just to piss of the shanks haters


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

YAMMERO


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Blade
> Put a shanks avatar bruh.
> 
> Just to piss of the shanks haters


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> anyone wanna make a bet with me ?


is there someone who hasn't lost yet?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

we should all be glad gled is not a politician, right?

*shudder*


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> anyone wanna make a bet with me ?



Okay.

Throw a 50 dice.

If you get more than me choose an avatar and I will wear it one week.

If I git mire than you you will put a shanks ava for a week.
Throw a 50 dice if you play


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> they are lit
> 
> but
> 
> prime garp and prime roger still are the true top tiers


All time I agree, with WB there as well.

Currently Mihawk and Shanks reign supreme.




I got a Shanks avy now, I have to wank him even more


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> we should all be glad gled is not a politician, right?
> 
> *shudder*



I would pay to see @Gledania speaking on parliament


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> is there someone who hasn't lost yet?


me 



Gledania said:


> Okay.
> 
> Throw a 50 dice.
> 
> ...


the shanks bet is getting bored .. find something else

hhow about if u lose u will have to have Kid is love, Kidd is life <3 as your usertitle


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> hhow about if u lose u will have to have Kid is love, Kidd is life <3 as your usertitle



Only if you agree to put shanks ava if you lose.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I would pay to see @Gledania speaking on parliament



A bunch of old English dudes: "Are we going to talk about the elephant in the room?"

Gledania: "No, I'm a bear."


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Only if you agree to put shanks ava if you lose.


boring but ok for 3 days only !


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> boring but ok for 3 days only !


Ok 3 day bet


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I would pay to see @Gledania speaking on parliament



drake blah-blah, ryuuma best, garp hero, zorozorozorozorodrakeryuumamihawk

the MPs: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



who am i kidding? they'll be all like:


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shit I lost


give my boi all the love


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shit I lost



NO. I WILL NOT BE FOILED LIKE THIS.

Do you hear me!? This, too, was a part of my plan! You'll see!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shit I lost





don't cry <3


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Fel1x everyone is putting shanks avatar.

Follow the group


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Sure but another shanks ava just joined right now, how do you explain this ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> NO. I WILL NOT BE FOILED LIKE THIS.
> 
> Do you hear me!? This, too, was a part of my plan! You'll see!


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Fel1x everyone is putting shanks avatar.
> 
> Follow the group


I already have Shanks in my heart


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

come on T.D.A  I really want to see u with morgan avy for once


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally the hideous beast is slain


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Finally the hideous beast is slain



Hum.... I'm still pushing people to take shanks ava, you know ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania you still haven't told me which OP characters you hate (other than kidd)

i'm asking for science


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> drake blah-blah, ryuuma best, garp hero, zorozorozorozorodrakeryuumamihawk
> 
> the MPs:
> 
> ...



Approved laws: cosplay of Ryumma is obligatory, all old men must use a marine uniform, etc etc

@Gledania TnJ'ing those MPs


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

ok until T.D.A accept who wanna make another bet with me  ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok until T.D.A accept who wanna make another bet with me  ?




What kind of bet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Hum.... I'm still pushing people to take shanks ava, you know ?


You cant because you are now locked into your Kidd av . So you cant wager it


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Gledania you still haven't told me which OP characters you hate (other than kidd)
> 
> i'm asking for science



Perospero because of his p*d*p**** vibe.

Apart of him ? Smilies and WCI fodders , Almost all DD crew members, and some post skip irrelevant chars.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja 
yup

*insert your favorite yagami light keikaku gif*


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> You cant because you are now locked into your Kidd av . So you cant wager it



It's not a kidd ava, it's a kidd sentence.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Ioh wait Nana why didnt you make him wear Kidd avatar


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ioh wait Nana why didnt you make him wear Kidd avatar



Too late.
Shanks will spread


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Fel1x everyone is putting shanks avatar.
> 
> Follow the group



 what's the prize?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> *Perospero* because of his p*d*p**** vibe.
> 
> Apart of him ? Smilies and WCI fodders , *Almost all DD crew members*, and some post skip irrelevant chars.



yeah, agree on pedospero

and trebol

hope you don't hate senor pink tho

edit:



> Shanks will spread



i swear the snitch is worse than syphilis, smh


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

i have such a good Gled joke right now but i can't post it because of a certain someone


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

he already have shanky avy 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> What kind of bet?


um  

wearing Sanji avy on wg if u lose for 3 days ?  and make a status saying

Wanji >> Zolo


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> he already have shanky avy
> 
> 
> um
> ...


don't do it Light

it's not worth it


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> don't do it Light
> 
> it's not worth it



He already lost to me. He can't change for a week


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@Ren. Put a shanks ava bruh

Just to trigger his ennemies


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania make @Shiba D. Inu wear Shanks avatar


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

go ahead, you coward

@Flame


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

Remember when I did this little game



Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Blade said:


>




Lets make a bet. You lose you put shanjs avatar


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> don't do it Light
> 
> it's not worth it


Ok boomer


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> he already have shanky avy
> 
> 
> um
> ...


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania


are you a fake zoro fan?

time to neg you, bear koon


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

didn't know u are afraid of a bet



anyone wanna make a bet with me for real this time ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledania
> 
> 
> are you a fake zoro fan?
> ...



oh really?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> didn't know u are afraid of a bet
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna make a bet with me for real this time ?



I lost a user title bet. Not an ava bet 

You can still make the shanks bet for 3 days with me


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when I did this little game


I like this let's do it Kin 



but we both roll d6 ? right ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

has he negged you yet, gled?


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> go ahead, you coward
> 
> @Flame


nah im good  



Kinjin said:


> Remember when I did this little game


i don't and tbh it's win-lose ratio isn't balanced 

make it more daring


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I lost a user title bet. Not an ava bet
> 
> You can still make the shanks bet for 3 days with me


how can u change your avy when u still have 1 week ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah im good
> 
> 
> i don't and tbh it's win-lose ratio isn't balanced
> ...



coward.

yaoi fic spewing, gled-obsessed, personality-deprived coward.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> how can u change your avy when u still have 1 week ?


 I didn't lose avatsr bet


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> I didn't lose avatsr bet


ok then u will wear an avy I pick of Kidd and wear it for 3 days 

I wear shanks avy for 3 days

u will very like the kidd avy very ~~


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok then u will wear an avy I pick of Kidd and wear it for 3 days
> 
> I wear shanks avy for 3 days
> 
> u will very like the kidd avy very ~~



Ok


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

ok rolling


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

edit: what's with all the 1-s?! crazy stuff


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania rolls are not from this world


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

I had such a great Kidd avy for Gled too bad 

see u guys later I am having long vacation till god know when bye will miss u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@Nana
Before you go


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

F


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> F


These Shanks' avys boost your rolls somehow.


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Nana


I will make something 

this isn't even in right proportion


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like this let's do it Kin
> 
> 
> 
> but we both roll d6 ? right ?


No, just you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I will make something
> 
> this isn't even in right proportion



As long you make one


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Die bear die


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No, just you.


ok then 
let's do it


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I had such a great Kidd avy for Gled too bad
> 
> see u guys later I am having long vacation till god know when bye will miss u


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

@Kinjin 
1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
2 = 1 like
3 = I'll neg you
4 = nothing happens
5 = I'll rep you
6 = I'll rep you x3


Rolling


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Die bear die



And It's not the end 

@Etherborn 5 shanks ava so far.


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> These Shanks' avys boost your rolls somehow.





who is your fav one pee character, btw?

shanks or 













































sanji?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Kinjin
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> 3 = I'll neg you
> ...


I can't catch a break tonight.


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
2 = 1 like
3 = I'll neg you
4 = nothing happens
5 = I'll rep you
6 = I'll rep you x3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Section full of snitch clones


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

fuck no  

can I roll again ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

Blade said:


> who is your fav one pee character, btw?
> 
> shanks or
> 
> ...






Zoro/Mihawk 
Shanks 
Croco/Doffy 
Ray/WB
Law
Aokiji/Kizaru/Garp 

That's my top 11 for real


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

since I got 4 
I can't accept such a boomer roll 

1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
2 = 1 like
3 = I'll neg you
4 = nothing happens
5 = I'll rep you
6 = I'll rep you x3 

again


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

yikes


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

what an oaf. well, a lady's ignore list can never be too long


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2020)

@Kinjin can I roll again lmao?


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

seems like mods went to sleep 

anyone up for another bet ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> seems like mods went to sleep
> 
> anyone up for another bet ?



Shanks ava  every minute count


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo 

You're still here


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Shanks ava  every minute count


why u not creative ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> why u not creative ?





This one is cool


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

that neega luffy with those gains, he really became strong


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> This one is cool


old shanks is ugly 

I will pick something else smh


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> You're still here


Yea not for long though. I've got to wait 3 days before I can get my account deleted.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea not for long though. I've got to wait 3 days before I can get my account deleted.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Yea not for long though. I've got to wait 3 days before I can get my account deleted.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo 

Won't you change your mind until then?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Gledania changed my ava.

Now you know what you need to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

You can come along just message an Admin and ask for deletion. 
And no I won't change my mind. as fun as it is here, I made up my mind the moment the thread was locked.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You can come along just message an Admin and *ask for deletion*.
> And no I won't change my mind. as fun as it is here, I made up my mind the moment the thread was locked.





I understand


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Imagine deleting account over big meme


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2020)

Surround me like an oceaaaaaannnnnnn 

Protect me like I'm brokennnnnnn 

ohh baby I miss you so, I miss you soooo


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2020)

Two choices for tomorrow's video edit:

1. @Gledania x @girafarig 

or

2. @RossellaFiamingo's last stand

Like for option 1, Agree for option 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Two choices for tomorrow's video edit:
> 
> 1. @Gledania x @girafarig
> 
> ...



Option 1 has more comedy potential for me.

But option 2 would be like a farewell gift.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Imagine deleting account over big meme


It's a principle thing. I don't tolerate unfair treatment especially if someone is trying to laude power over me. 

Anyway, I stay loyal to the very end. An eye for an eye. Linlin's beef is mine.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo  gonna miss you bruh , might pass on WG forum times to times


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @RossellaFiamingo  gonna miss you bruh , might pass on WG forum times to times



literally me on discord just now

*Today at xx:43 xx*
gled's going to miss you

WE SAID IT AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Gonna miss all of you guys. Even Shiba and everyone who negs and tier specialists me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

And that happens when Soca close every Thread who he disagree...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 22, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Gonna miss all of you guys. Even Shiba and everyone who negs and tier specialists me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Big meme will always be stronger than the snitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

I was going to post a scorpio meme but all the good ones are in portuguese


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Big meme will always be stronger than the snitch


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

first time I use a guy in my avy and it's Snitch of all ppl


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2020)

where's your kpop avy

thought we were in this together


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> where's your kpop avy
> 
> thought we were in this together


I lose a bet and my kpop avy was long gone lol xD 

I am gonna have Irene as my next avy anticipate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am gonna have Irene as my next avy anticipate


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


 
*Irene  *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> *Irene  *


are we talking about the same Irene ?


----------



## Irene (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are we talking about the same Irene ?


I only know this Irene aka bae joo hyun aka goddess of peace 

and ofc Irene adler 

which Irene u mean ?


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I lose a bet and my kpop avy was long gone lol xD


 

terrible


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I only know this Irene aka bae joo hyun aka goddess of peace
> 
> and ofc Irene adler
> 
> which Irene u mean ?


i meant this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i meant this one


Queen Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)

I still cant believe i have now a shanks avatar...

Pretty irritating


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

samurai


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Kishis samurai suck as much as Wano ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Acno said:


> I still cant believe i have now a shanks avatar...
> 
> Pretty irritating


Bow to


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

>>>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >>>


>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

>>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

>


----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Look


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Ok...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok...



What's going on here !? Are we all still alive and kicking!!?? Lmaoooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

when Imu says "Jump"
Shanks asks - "how high, Imu-sama ?"


----------



## Redline (Mar 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when Imu says "Jump"
> Shanks asks - "how high, Imu-sama ?"


We are all waiting the moment to find out shanks works for the government lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> What's going on here !? Are we all still alive and kicking!!?? Lmaoooo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

Kishi should go back to Naruto


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kishi should go back to Naruto


I miss Naruto


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

I miss the Naruto series that had all the potential before Itachi was introduced as the biggest plothole ever. I even kinda miss the stuff after like the Sasuke retrieval and the Akatsuki stuff up untill Naruto beat Pain. Everything after was so offensively bad I rate it below FT.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Everything after was so offensively bad I rate it below FT



Even the naruto training with bee or sasuke vs 5 kage ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Itachi the GOAT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

bitching about Uchihas never made any sense

now, Ootsutsuki bitching - thats


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Itachi being the thing that Naruto from a potentially all time great manga to just another shounen is a hill I'll die on. 

They went through all the trouble to have Hiruzen vs Orochimaru just to make it useless a few chapters later. This was the strongest ninja ever vs his prodigy student and two former Hokages. They were clearly the two strongest in the world but nope here is Itachi who could one shot both Hiruzen and Orochimaru. 

If this happened in One Piece it'd be like Whitebeard dying to make room for the new generation only to reveal Sabo is actually stronger than Whitebeard and Roger combined but nobody bothered to mention it. Oh and Dragon is even stronger than Sabo, pretty much fodderizing everyone. Then it's revealed Shiki is still alive and controlling Dragon from the shadows (note that Shiki can now fodderize Dragon, who can fodderize Sabo, who can fodderize Roger and Whitebeard together). Shiki gets backstabbed by the corpse of Captain John, only to summon Dr Dre from the moon who everyone needs to fight together while reality is warping.

Naruto is shit and Itachi started it.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  or refute my point of Itachi being the worst asspull in manga instead of tier specialisting anything you can't wrap your head around?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Any Psycho analysts that can help me analyze my dream? I haven't had an explicitly scary dream in like 17 years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

ohh, you reminded me about Hiruzen, I hated that old geezer so much
>made Naruto's life so miserable
>had no control on his own village despite being Hokage
>responsible for Uchiha's Massacre 
>not being able to stop his own student

fuck Hiruzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I haven't had an explicitly scary dream in like 17 years.


Garp being confirmed > BM ?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Garp being confirmed > BM ?


much worse man. Like actually scary.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Stop posting Naruto spoilers I am watching it currently 



Spoiler it or something


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> >responsible for Uchiha's Massacre



No.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stop posting Naruto spoilers I am watching it currently
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler it or something



Save yourself and quit while you still can.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Save yourself and quit while you still can.


My friend recommended it and I know she won't recommend boring stuff


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> My friend recommended it and I know she won't recommend boring stuff



Where are you at right now?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

If you like fights, Naruto fights blow One Piece fights out of the water. The first part and the up to the middle part of shippuden are actually very good. Naruto went from like a a 8/10 to like 5/10 in the final arc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Naruto is worth it !

Not Burrito tho


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Naruto fights are great but 90% of the fight choreography is stolen. When Kishimoto ran out of choreography to steal the fights turned into nukefests.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Got to say Naruto has some bright spots though. Just that the world building, story consistency and power scaling all imploded within like 2-3 years of serialization.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Got to say Naruto has some bright spots though. Just that the world building, story consistency and power scaling all imploded within like 2-3 years of serialization.


I think Shippuden would. have been much better received as a whole if he expanded the world
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



. I loved the Pain arc so much because of the flashback and actually moving elsewhere. 


 

Plot holes ruined the story during the final arc. It's why authors need to remain strict with their world and power system. Everything needs to make sense. For a dedicated fan they must be able to explain why something happens. Thats the sign of a good world and power system. H x H is the perfect example. World Trigger is another.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> No.


yes
he wasn't able to control Danzo who was just doing whatever shit he wanted and he takes responsibility for Danzo's actions and position in village
Hiruzen was a complete failure as Hokage and thats a fact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Naruto fights are great but 90% of the fight choreography is stolen. When Kishimoto ran out of choreography to steal the fights turned into nukefests.


Where is the original stolen from? Those fight scenes especially in part 1 were fucking clean. O vs K in part 2 is clean as well.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

I know the taijutsu part of Naruto vs Sasuke part 1 is entirely ripped movement to movement from cowboy bebop. It's the example I remember the best because they were often posted side by side but there were others.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Another Monday noooooooooo


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Where are you at right now?


8


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I know the taijutsu part of Naruto vs Sasuke part 1 is entirely ripped movement to movement from cowboy bebop. It's the example I remember the best because they were often posted side by side but there were others.


Hmm, I'll check it out. I've never watch Cowboy Bebop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> 8


baby steps.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 23, 2020)

@Kinjin 
we need tournament


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Another Monday noooooooooo


Another day another nickel.


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I know the taijutsu part of Naruto vs Sasuke part 1 is entirely ripped movement to movement from cowboy bebop. It's the example I remember the best because they were often posted side by side but there were others.


Cowboy Bebop...as if

Juubito's sword was a Lanze von Longinus(NGE) Rip off

Like current Orochis form is a EoS Rei rip off


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> 8



Oh then you got plenty good stuff left.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Acno said:


> Cowboy Bebop...as if
> 
> Juubito's sword was a Lanze von Longinus(NGE) Rip off



It's probably harder to find stuff Kishimoto hasn't ripped off


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> It's probably harder to find stuff Kishimoto hasn't ripped off


Better than rip off whole Arc's like Oda


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Acno said:


> Better than rip off whole Arc's like Oda


What arc ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

whats up with all those Shanks avatars
is it international Shanks' week or what


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> whats up with all those Shanks avatars
> is it international Shanks' week or what


Disgusting, right ?

Its like snitch central in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Disgusting, right ?
> 
> Its like snitch central in here


still better than Drake avatars

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

As usual, one individual is to blame


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 23, 2020)

I have to lift with rocks from my backyard like a subhuman for the next month


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

also I have to say Victoria Punk is fucking great name, sounds so badass


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> As usual, one individual is to blame


bear the influencer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> bear the influencer



Do you wanna make an ava bet ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> still better than Drake avatars



Guess you gave me a great idea for the next avatar wave


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Do you wanna make an ava bet ?


fuk yu I don't want to wear Bepo ava again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> fuk yu



Throw a 50 dice.

If you lose you put Shanks ava 3 days.
If I lose I put wathever ava you which 3 days.

Winner is who get highest amount


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

no


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Another day another nickel.



Funny you should say that, I had a splitting headache last night and I hope it won't come back


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Funny you should say that, I had a splitting headache last night and I hope it won't come back



Wanna make an avatar bet for 3 day ?

If you lose you put Shanks ava for 3 days.
If I lose chose mine for 3 days.

50 dice , highest number win.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Wanna make an avatar bet for 3 day ?
> 
> If you lose you put Shanks ava for 3 days.
> If I lose chose mine for 3 days.
> ...



I ain't a pussy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

gledania is just a betting/rolling bot

ban for spam


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Nana @Flame @Acno


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I ain't a pussy



Ok


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

get shrekt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

good, now teach him a lesson @Shrike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

@Shrike make him wear a Kidd avatar


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Shrike make me wear shanks.

Shanks festival shouldn't end


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

he already has Kidd user title

only makes sense to have Kidd avatar


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Fel1x put shanks ava man.

Imagine OL filled with Shanks


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

who revived Gled's gambling addiction? 



Blade said:


> that neega luffy with those gains, he really became strong


where is the video of him matching Bluku? im looking for it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

adblock > shanks avatars


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Here is your avatar Gleddy, wear it proudly

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Here is your avatar Gleddy, wear it proudly
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 


I seriously think kidd was nothing in comparison....


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Shrike it doesn't work.

Can you resize it ?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Shrike it doesn't work.
> 
> Can you resize it ?



Use this one

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

try this one


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

It's only 3 days guys. I gonna repeat the work .


@Etherborn I leave you the rest bruh.

Don't leave me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

nice avatar man, are you a fan of Big Mom? she's stronger than Shanks?


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

these avatar bets are wild 

g'morning folk


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> these avatar bets are wild
> 
> g'morning folk


sup
how is your W3 adventure? still playing or dropped


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

that avatr is almost like a Gled selfie


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> nice avatar man, are you a fan of Big Mom? she's stronger than Shanks?



Don't like nor hate her tbh.

The avatar look dumb tho


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> sup
> how is your W3 adventure? still playing or dropped


Bout to have breakfast 

Doing pretty good I think. Got the hang of different potions n whatnot. I'm on level 16 and on this mission to get some phillipa person. What's up with you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Bout to have breakfast
> 
> Doing pretty good I think. Got the hang of different potions n whatnot. I'm on level 16 and on this mission to get some phillipa person. What's up with you?


I'm just sitting stuck at work because they won't let me do home office 
Hmm, so you moved to Novigrad, how do you rate Velen? And what ending did you get?


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I'm just sitting stuck at work because they won't let me do home office



They'll have to eventually unless you guys are practicing extreme social distancing in there 



shaantu said:


> Hmm, so you moved to Novigrad, how do you rate Velen? And what ending did you get?


I dunno what counts as my ending 

If it involves the baron then we ended up finding his wife and changing her back to human after she was transformed into that beast thing but she ended up dying anyways so he hung himself. Pretty sure his own people did it tho, his sergeant looks hella sketchy. Also ended up saving Kiera which was nice because I liked her. Oh and those fucking crones are the ugliest things I laid my eyes on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

happy national puppy day yall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that avatr is almost like a Gled selfie



 no way

speaking of puppies:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Yuji do you like my ava ? Sure you'de bang that , don't you ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

thats the face Gled makes when he baits another sucker into a bet


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats the face Gled makes when he baits another sucker into a bet



Too bad shrike stopped me.






I gonna repeat it in 3 days tho


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Nana @Flame @Acno



That ava 

At least put an 18 years old BM


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Too bad shrike stopped me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U can still make sig bet


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> U can still make sig bet



@Shiba D. Inu it's not dead yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Someone bet with me I got addicted to this


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

And carry false blood like Hiyori


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Someone bet with me I got addicted to this


stop it  because you might end up in casino and lose everything


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> stop it  because you might end up in casino and lose everything


Bold of u to assume I have money to gamble on


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> stop it  because you might end up in casino and lose everything



I won 100 bucks last time I was in a casino


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I won 100 bucks last time I was in a casino


lucky bastard 

everytime I'm gambling money it ends up bad for my wallet


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Bold of u to assume I have money to gamble on


oh then I guess there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Also this op emote is underrated lol 



Also I think this is the best op one which isn't included in da poll




Can we have WB disguted face added to the emotes that is like so iconic


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

this is the best and it's not in the poll


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> lucky bastard
> 
> everytime I'm gambling money it ends up bad for my wallet



A friend of mine is more lucky.

Once he put 5€ in a machine and got 74€ in a single bet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

When OL members refer to the snitch are they talking about Shanks or @Gledania ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When OL members refer to the snitch are they talking about Shanks or @Gledania ?



I'm this forum biggest snitch.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

the only snitch is shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> lucky bastard
> 
> everytime I'm gambling money it ends up bad for my wallet


waste of money sir

go invest in something since stonks are all tanking right now


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Nana @Flame @Acno



it's like i'm so insignificant a conquest that you don't even mention me

not even an afterthought...*sob*


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> waste of money sir
> 
> go invest in something since stonks are all tanking right now


i'm too poor to invest in anything
started full-time job 9 months ago, spending most of savings on stuff like pc or snacks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> happy national puppy day yall



Some dog memes to celebrate this day


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> it's like i'm so insignificant a conquest that you don't even mention me
> 
> not even an afterthought...*sob*


that cold bastard did break your heart again, didn't he?
you really should look for new love interest


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> i'm too poor to invest in anything
> started full-time job 9 months ago, spending most of savings on stuff like pc or snacks


Y'know what, those are already wise investments. Keep doing that


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Less than 9 pages  

Time to say goodbye to this thread


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

I ain't even notice the thread was closing.



shaantu said:


> that cold bastard did break your heart again, didn't he?
> you really should look for new love interest


You making a move? 

We got love triangles at 8 in the morning


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

life is too short to keep money hidden in socks or in a bank account
spending them is the best thing in the world, if I only had them more


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Less than 9 pages
> 
> Time to say goodbye to this thread



Didn't we vote for an infinite convo thread?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you really should look for new love interest



but he's so adorable

(also he's not a cold bastard)


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> I ain't even notice the thread was closing.
> 
> 
> You making a move?
> ...


nope I'm becoming more like Luffy recently


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Didn't we vote for an infinite convo thread?


I subscribe to this


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> (also he's not a cold bastard)


ofc he is, he just said that young BM was hotter than Vivi and that was really rude


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Nana @Flame @Acno


Want a new bet?Signature?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> where is the video of him matching Bluku? im looking for it






dressrosa arc luffy vs rof saga bluku


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 23, 2020)

Any swedes in this section? Is it true your government is doing absolutely nothing to stop the spread of the virus?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

who hates Kidd more 

@Mariko or @Gledania  ?


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

@Kinjin 

Besides, we should mask all emotes


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> Besides, we should mask all emotes


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

The mask emojis are insensitive


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who hates Kidd more
> 
> @Mariko or @Gledania  ?



Oda.

Shit design

Shit DF

Shit crew

Shit personality


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oda.
> 
> Shit design
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> The mask emojis are insensitive


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

masked emojis IS the new trend against the coronaBEERUS madness


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nana 



stay mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Save yourself and quit while you still can.





Nana said:


> My friend recommended it and I know she won't recommend boring stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

I still havent worn any mask and i dont plan to


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

Need an emote for the fourth monkey


----------



## Beast (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> masked emojis IS the new trend against the coronaBEERUS madness


@Gledania
Told You we need some corona emojis.

Now, I can post without catching it through the net.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Quarantine update:

Me x Me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

if Law existed irl - he would have cured Corona already


----------



## Beast (Mar 23, 2020)

Chopper would have made the cure first


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like we're maybe going full lockdown today..


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if Law existed irl - he would be dead cause of that fucking Corona. Only Chopper could save him.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Patrick put some shanks ava. It's his national day


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

One day and I already hate this avy 

Thx Gledania


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Chopper would have made the cure first



chopper would have fed us poisonous mushrooms and cried like the pathetic little creature he is, upset over his own fuck-up, not our imminent death


(i actually like chopper. but damn is he sometimes)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> chopper would have fed us poisonous mushrooms and cried like the pathetic little creature he is, upset over his own fuck-up, not our imminent death
> 
> 
> (i actually like chopper. but damn is he sometimes)


can't blame him that time he didn't know medicine 

and as a doc, he >> Law


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> can't blame him that time he didn't know medicine
> 
> and as a doc, he >> Law


crack babies disagree


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> crack babies disagree


how come ? didn't chopper help them greatly also Zou  

now Law rely more on his devil fruit and he is more like surgeon meanwhile Chopper rely on his medical knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

next time i poison someone i'm just going to say i don't know medicine (it's true!)

surely i'll be then trained by a badass 140-year-old doctorine and adopted into the bestest pirate crew there is. oh wait, it's going to be prison time, actually


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Chopper would make a great meth cooker


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

a cooker is a stove, shiba. you mean 'a cook'


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> One day and I already hate this avy
> 
> Thx Gledania





It looks nice though.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> It looks nice though.


cuz that is young Shanks who is cute 

old shanks is ugly ... 

still I prefer having girly avatars or of ppl I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nana A bit imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

poor Law


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nana 

They look similar here imo 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Have an eye scar if Mihawk beat you


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quarantine update:
> 
> Me x Me



I ship. 



Patrick said:


> Looks like we're maybe going full lockdown today..



Where?


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana
> 
> They look similar here imo
> 
> ...


yea it's the eye scar and idk the stare


Shiba D. Inu said:


> poor Law


Law should work with Kidd instead


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@charles101 @girafarig great ava


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quarantine update:
> 
> Me x Me


I knew you would bang yourself


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> cuz that is young Shanks who is cute
> 
> old shanks is ugly ...
> 
> still I prefer having girly avatars or of ppl I like



Is that fine? (sorry I suck at coloring)

@Gledania new sig?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Is that fine? (sorry I suck at coloring)
> 
> @Gledania new sig?


not even Perona aesthetic can save his ugliness


good coloring tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Law should work with Kidd instead


You just want them to bang


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> not even Perona aesthetic can save his ugliness
> 
> 
> good coloring tho



Mihawk approves though...


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @charles101 @girafarig great ava



Same


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> You just want them to bang


um no who said that 



I genuinely want them to interact and be friends


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

@Seraphoenix


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Seraphoenix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


>


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


>


Haven't seen this avatar of yours in a while.

That's Prime Sera.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Haven't seen this avatar of yours in a while.
> 
> That's Prime Sera.


I felt some nostalgia putting it on.

I've been washed up for a while now.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where?



The Netherlands.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Who in the OL is

a) past their prime

b) yet to reach their prime?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Who in the OL is
> 
> a) past their prime
> 
> b) yet to reach their prime?


a) Gledania
b) me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> a) Gledania
> b) me


Current @Gledania = Prime Gledania

I agree that you can become stronger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

a) not sure
b) rossella


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> a) not sure
> b) rossella


hmm now you reminded me about the greatest OL legend - PwnGoat
its a shame hes banned cause his opinions were so dumb that I couldn't stop laugh while reading


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

In terms of what  ? 
Age ?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> In terms of what  ?
> Age ?


Activity in the OL, stamina in a debate, etc.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

I will never reach my prime then


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

those masked emotes killed me 



saving them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Current @Gledania = Prime Gledania
> 
> I agree that you can become stronger.



Which OLers are in their prime?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Who in the OL is
> 
> a) past their prime
> 
> b) yet to reach their prime?



I am def far out of my prime. Retirement isn't that bad.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which OLers are in their prime?



I'm Aceu. I'll never live to see my prime.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am def far out of my prime. Retirement isn't that bad.



Is it me, or is you ava a bit disorted?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Shipping with fedex is so expensive... Well good thing the buyer is the one paying for the shipping costs. He's about to pay 2/3 of what the item costs in shipping.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which OLers are in their prime?


You


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):


@Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

What the fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm far from my majestic prime now, when I was the BH queen, like 5/6 years ago.

Naw I'm more like Big Mom.

But it's how life works I guess.

Let the new generation post shits and ruin this section have their time.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

holy fucking shit i laughed way too hard at this 

how tf do you think of that shit and find fitting scenes lmfao


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quarantine update:
> 
> Me x Me


Nope..better Me , myself and I lol


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

"I'm going to play a game, trick people into changing their avatars, so they all look ugly." Probably the least savage part of the video lol.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin





Good. 

Pretty good boy.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin





I'm dying. XD

The only thing is that at one point (near the middle) I had to rewind because the text went by too fast.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin



Hilarious 

You received the following award


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I had to rewind because the text went by too fast.



[HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm far from my majestic prime now, when I was the BH queen, like 5/6 years ago.
> 
> Naw I'm more like Big Mom.
> 
> ...


You're still a top tier


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin



@Fel1x @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge I wont your opinion on this


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 23, 2020)

Alright, Thanks for all the fun times these past few months boys and girls. I've messaged Rinoa to delete my account as soon as possible. I'll be logging off for good now. 

@Soca . When you're not modding, you're very likable and funny. No hard feelings. I'm not going to apologize about anything I said but I will apologize about being rude and far too blunt. I hope that you at least consider some of the things I've said. I'm not the only person who feels far too many threads are closed without proper justification or that those closings often ruin the fun most people were having in the said thread. 



To all you Admiral Wankers and Linlin downplayers, just know that Linlin unironically low diffs you favorite characters. Just remember that when I'm proven right to give credit to where it's due.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You're still a top tier



How cute Kin san


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Will Glewdania and Gira ever be a thing?
> 
> 
> >550 yes
> <549 no





> True love it is.





> Does Gledania like Flame or Gira more?
> 
> >600 for Flame
> <599 for Gira





> You won tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure your dice aren't broken?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Fel1x @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge I wont your opinion on this


You lewd bear you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Are you sure your dice aren't broken?


Are you a Glad x Flame shipper?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Are you a Glad x Flame shipper?



I mean, if you discount the fact that I unintentionally set that ship to sail during Kinjin's Wano survival game, then...

...No?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nana take your ava back so we are really sisters.

Otherwise I tell everybody you're @Gledania


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I mean, if you discount the fact that I unintentionally set that ship to sail during Kinjin's Wano survival game, then...
> 
> ...No?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

I remember the last thread. At this time around there were like 10posts/min


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Nana take your ava back so we are really sisters.
> 
> Otherwise I tell everybody you're @Gledania


tell gledania he is the reason


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I remember the last thread. At this time around there were like 10posts/min


are we racing now 

fuck yess !!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin


@MasterBeast @Patrick @shaantu


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> are we racing now
> 
> fuck yess !!



Fuck no.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

What's the post count now?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Mariko Why does Mihawk has Shanks' scar and Perona hair in your sig?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's the post count now?



Now is the answer.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko Why does Mihawk has Shanks' scar and Perona hair in your sig?



Threesomes have their side effects.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Threesomes have their side effects.



LMFAO

EDIT: spoken like a true hipster


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fuck no.



fucking yes 

I feel weird cursing with child avy


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> fucking yes
> 
> I feel weird cursing with child avy



I see what you did bitch.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I see what you did bitch.



I don't, tell me?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't, tell me?



Me neither. @Nana ?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

@Gledania you're a heartbreaker


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me neither. @Nana ?


no idea


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Give me a break man. Just because I repeatedly made lewd implications about two of our regulars with the only basis being an RNG simulation until it eventually caught on with the rest of the community doesn't mean I'm a no good conniving manipulative scum of the earth son of a bitch who had a master plan to alienate Gira from her one true love long before I knew Gledira was a thing. 

I didn't burn down the world, ok? I just sold 7 billion people the matches they would need to do it themselves.


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As promised, today's video edit is...@Gledania x @girafarig ?!! Disney version (NSFW):
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @A Optimistic @DeVision @Nana @Skylar @Etherborn @Flame @Kinjin


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hope u win the op
> 
> gonna be a fabulous thread



Yes yes


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

55 posts to go


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> "I'm going to play a game, trick people into changing their avatars, so they all look ugly." Probably the least savage part of the video lol.


I had my bet tread with monster GIFs avatar who didn't went trought becouse everybody want to look cool and beautiful lol..I wonder


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Dunno if you lost a bet but change that ava already please. It makes me anxious.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nana @Flame


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Did ya know the quinine (chloroquine) could maybe fix the coronavirus?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#9950[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana @Flame


les goo


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Alright, Thanks for all the fun times these past few months boys and girls. I've messaged Rinoa to delete my account as soon as possible. I'll be logging off for good now.
> 
> @Soca . When you're not modding, you're very likable and funny. No hard feelings. I'm not going to apologize about anything I said but I will apologize about being rude and far too blunt. I hope that you at least consider some of the things I've said. I'm not the only person who feels far too many threads are closed without proper justification or that those closings often ruin the fun most people were having in the said thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

Muthafuckas just sitting in the cut waiting till the last second to post.

Like some hoes


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Whoever wins write whatever you want in the OP. Global rules and OL rules still apply so no need to list rules.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> les goo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@T.D.A loled at the ending but @A Optimistic  never dropped the phony line. i was the person who said it.

know your lore, '08 noob


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

It's gonna be mine


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

You're just trying to get that 10k post, right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

No. I am getting it


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

while we at it check this amazing Mashup


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Oreki come here. I need you.


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Whoever wins write whatever you want in th OP. Global rules and OL rules still apply so no need to list rules.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Whoever wins write whatever you want in th OP. Global rules and OL rules still apply so no need to list rules.



Ok. Noticed. Thanks.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Putting in the effort of waiting for post number 9999 and trying to ninja everybody just so I can put in more effort to make another thread?

I'm too lazy for this shit.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

it's 10000 right ?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> it's 10000 right ?



Yes.


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm just gonna help you get closer I guess


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Yes.


this is like last page but the numbers post  are weird


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

charles101 said:


> You're just trying to get that 10k post, right?



No.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @A Optimistic  never dropped the phony line.



Another L for you:


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Zimzalabim


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's gonna be mine





Light D Lamperouge said:


> No. I am getting it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Spam



Reported!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Another L for you:



Damn, I've missed another drama .-.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Reported!



*like*


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

I am the 2nd poster yess



gonna miss this convo


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

It's mineeeeeee!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *like*



*negged*


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *negged*



More like nagged.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

here we go   last page


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay. Now stop posting, and let me win.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

also fuck uno


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

No cheating by deleting posts btw.


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

Remember this movie? :v


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> also fuck uno



You meant @Dunno right?


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You meant @Dunno right?


nah the game is too messy lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Let me win. It's my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Now stop posting, and let me win.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

oh shit. Only 9


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Lesgo


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

This is going fast


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Do it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Remember this movie? :v



Rat race is a pretty good Bob Marley song though.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Who won?


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @T.D.A the Ls are all yours, dumb cunt


wow that is scandalous lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Damit


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

just want to say that Vivi>all


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it over? XD


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok, yolo


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Who won?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 23, 2020)

It's over


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let me win. It's my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

I won? FFS.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

I need confirmation  @Soca @Kinjin


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

@shaantu won. Congrats.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

nvm its shaantu's W lol


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

fucking fuck last time by 2 posts now by 1 post  there goes my money

this shit hurt lmao 

congrats DeV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

hahahaha I actually won


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@T.D.A he was quoting me. it's my line.


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

See you before 15k or something :v


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @T.D.A he was quoting me. it's my line.



so? he still posted it.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @shaantu won. Congrats.



Someone deleted a post. I saw my name on 10k. Don't cheat on me like that.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

yes I was 9999 so only dev after me


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

I also think my post was [HASHTAG]#10001[/HASHTAG] but not sure if it was a bug or something


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Gratz @shaantu


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes I was 9999 so only dev after me



You saw, I saw it, @shaantu saw it, @charles101  saw it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Mar 23, 2020)

I saw Dev at 10k too .-.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

someone probably double posted which isn't fair so mods deleted their post


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

someone cheated and deleted a post cuz I am sure I was 9999 not 9998



whoever did it are u like 5 ?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

A post got deleted due to flaming.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> someone cheated and deleted a post cuz I am sure I was 9999 not 9998
> 
> 
> 
> whoever did it are u like 5 ?



Was probably @Mariko or one of the mods for trolling.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I also think my post was [HASHTAG]#10001[/HASHTAG] but not sure if it was a bug or something



You won son.

Now pay a tribute to your mom.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> A post got deleted due to flaming.


but dev won I don't think it is fair to count that


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

Can confirm. It was a flame that got deleted.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> A post got deleted due to flaming.



Since when does that count? I need proof.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@T.D.A he copied me. so that bit in your video doesn't make much sense but it's not really important


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Effin' mods trolling me. I f*cking love you too girls. I mean guys.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

idk if this is that big problem then I can let @DeVision making a thread, its okay


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Who cares actually?

@shaantu won.

Period. 

Gratz son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> idk if this is that big problem then I can let @DeVision making a thread, its okay



Bitch


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Effin' mods trolling me. I f*cking love you too girls. I mean guys.


please don't go on another ducks shaming rampage


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> idk if this is that big problem then I can let @DeVision making a thread, its okay



It's mine anyways.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

was it the dumb cunt post ?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame posts don't count otherwise we would need to count every deleted post in this thread. Someone flamed right at the moment you posted @DeVision.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

> Flame posts don't count


what did i do now


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Flame posts don't count otherwise we would need to count every deleted post in this thread. Someone flamed right at the moment you posted @DeVision.



Wait, let me find one post where Marc calls me a hoe. I'll report that as flaming too.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Flame posts don't count otherwise we would need to count every deleted post in this thread. Someone flamed right at the moment you posted @DeVision.



@Flame come here son! You have to repent!


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

If @shaantu is willing to give it to @DeVision, I personally don't see the issue.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

idc who make it but don't forget to tag me I wanna be in first page


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

But seriously now. If that's so, it's okay.

Just tell me who flamed so I can put him on my neg list.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

Deleted post was me getting flamed, so I think that means I win.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame now:


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But seriously now. If that's so, it's okay.
> 
> Just tell me who flamed so I can put him on my neg list.


can I say  ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> If @shaantu is willing to give it to @DeVision, I personally don't see the issue.



Nah. I had the thread before this one. XD
I just did it for the sports and giggles.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> can I say  ?



Please do.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

roll a dice sweeties


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Please do.


----- ----


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Flame now:


i did what i had to do. i reported the flaming post


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> roll a dice sweeties


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

@shaantu  congrats now make the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> @shaantu  congrats now make the thread



Don't forget your moma son!


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope I didn't mess up


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

"OL Convo #5: All Hail Alabastian Princess"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I hope I didn't mess up



Convo > Covid


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

this thread will be remembered in our hearts bye bye ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

